# *~*~* The Decemberists! *~*~*



## smawfl

Following on from our original (huge) TTC thread here welcome to our new home!!:happydance::happydance:



*Roll call for The Decemberists:*



* Decemberists TTC  *
*Gimgem *
*Ella * 
*Minimoocow *



* Decemberists BFP's *
*Hanyoumama *- Due 28th November 2012 :blue:
*Anneliese * - Due 11th June 2012 :yellow:


:baby: * Decemberists Births!* :baby:
*BERDC99 *- Olivia - Born 5th July 2012 :pink:
*Bambi1985 *- Ellie - Born 11th August 2012 :pink:
*Spiceeb *- Layla - Born 14th August 2012 :pink:
*FeelSoBlessed *- ?? - Born 31st August 2012 :blue: (8lbs 1oz)
*DS0910 *- ?? - Born 6th September :blue: (8lbs 8oz) 
*Pusscat *- Emilia - Born 21st September 2012 :pink: (7lbs 8.5oz)
*Seaweed **Eater *- Munchkin - Born 24th September 2012 :blue: (7lbs 6oz)
*Smawfl *- Alexia - Born 25th September 2012 :pink: (7lbs 2oz)
*Shh *- Baby Shh - Born 25th September 2012 :pink:
*Ke29 *- Annabel - Born 15th October 2012 :pink:
*Gaiagirl *- Finley - Born 10th November 2012 :blue: (6lbs 11oz) 
****
​


----------



## HanyouMama

Yay! The new thread! I'm so excited!:happydance:

I should be due about November 28-30th. I keep being told both by pregnancy calculators :wacko:

EDIT: P.S.
My 10 week appointment is set for May 1st! Im so excited!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay! Love it, thanks smawfl!

Feeling soooooooooooo gross this morning, I cannot WAIT for second Tri. Also getting nervous for my first scan Tuesday...excited but very nervous!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Yay! Love it, thanks smawfl!
> 
> Feeling soooooooooooo gross this morning, I cannot WAIT for second Tri. Also getting nervous for my first scan Tuesday...excited but very nervous!

 You and me both Lady lol. Good luck at your scan tuesday! It'll be great and we cant wait to see any photos you get!:thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thank you, smawfl! :thumbup: In response to your question about movement, yes I have always felt it quite low...it's generally in the same place, about 4" below my belly button right in the center. At 15 weeks your fundus is still less than halfway to your belly button so it would have to be quite low! I'm so excited that you felt something! :yipee:

Gaiagirl, I'm so excited that you are 8 weeks already and have your scan coming up so soon!! :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Me too and if I went by my last period I would actually be 9 weeks yesterday!!!!


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> I should be due about November 28-30th. I keep being told both by pregnancy calculators :wacko:

Have updated you :thumbup: will you be finding out the sex?



gaiagirl said:


> Yay! Love it, thanks smawfl!
> 
> Feeling soooooooooooo gross this morning, I cannot WAIT for second Tri. Also getting nervous for my first scan Tuesday...excited but very nervous!

Not long to go and you will be in second tri! I seem to have a lapse today in that I'm hungry all the time!!!
:happydance:exciting about your scan! 



seaweed eater said:


> Thank you, smawfl! :thumbup: In response to your question about movement, yes I have always felt it quite low...it's generally in the same place, about 4" below my belly button right in the center. At 15 weeks your fundus is still less than halfway to your belly button so it would have to be quite low! I'm so excited that you felt something! :yipee:

I cant wait to definitely feel movements!!


----------



## anneliese

Hey guys, just making a post here so I'll have this updated in my CP. Tested again today and even used another FRER but it was still bfn. Weird thing is my temps still look pretty good I guess. FF even indicated a triphasic cycle starting day 25 :/

Good luck on your upcoming scans, hanyou and gaia!


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I should be due about November 28-30th. I keep being told both by pregnancy calculators :wacko:
> 
> Have updated you :thumbup: will you be finding out the sex?Click to expand...

Yes, we will be :thumbup:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Wooo hoooo! Thank you smawfl! Hope all you fab Decemberists are well! :winkwink: 

Have a wonderful weekend ladies. Continued dust to all! x


----------



## seaweed eater

WOW, FSB, close to 19 weeks...you're almost halfway there! Can't believe it. How are you feeling?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

I know! Nearly half way indeed - Crazy! You see everyones tickers and you think - gosh, I remember when they announced their bfp! Admittedly I'm still feeling a bit nervous here and there. I think I'll be more chilled after the 20 week scan!

Felt definite kicks/flicks on Tuesday this week. Really low down on the right hand side. A-ma-zing :cloud9:

I feel real good! A little bump, more energy, a few headaches here and there and... 2 weeks holiday! Wooooo hooooooo! Get myself back into the gym as my legs are getting fat!! Boo! 

How are you doing seaweed? How's everyone else? All good I hope :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for the new thread smawfl! Great to make the move over to a pregnancy forum, but strangely feel a little nostalgic for the old thread! Catching up on the old thread, hope mini and anneliese keep looking in from time to time, but can totally understand your reasons for wanting a break from the forum. I went through a similar thing when I was waiting to try. Coming on here seemed to make the time waiting go even slower. Dust to you all ttc.

Han - sorry you're feeling sick. The other ladies have given good advice and I can't really add anything else as I didn't get too sick. Hunger was my main issue, which is the opposite to you!! Just try and get through it, keeping in mind that it'll only last a few weeks. I promise!

All other prego ladies - glad you are all keeping well.

I had my second midwife appt last week. Only took 10 mins, checked blood pressure etc. Found out results of nt scan - I'm very low risk, 1:23000. Great news.

Think I've been feeling some movements. They're not so much flutterings, more like pokes! So unsure if it's wind or baby! It does tend to be in the right place though, down low under my tummy button.


----------



## Pusscat

FSB - Hurray for the 2 weeks holiday! I love the holidays, especially when half my class have streaming colds which I have successfully avoided for several weeks! 

I've also had some really bad headaches. The kind where the pain is at the back of my head and any movement makes my head throb.

I've also realised my patience is greatly reduced, which is quite a problem when it comes to working with 4 year olds.


----------



## minimoocow

Pusscat said:
 

> Catching up on the old thread, hope mini and anneliese keep looking in from time to time, but can totally understand your reasons for wanting a break from the forum. I went through a similar thing when I was waiting to try. Coming on here seemed to make the time waiting go even slower. Dust to you all ttc.

I'm still lurking! :thumbup: Can't stay away!


----------



## HanyouMama

There's nothing like waking up at 7 a.m. from a nightmare, going to the bathroom, and to get a drink and realize that the milk you just drank was warm.... My stupid refrigerator is broken :( And not only that, I had just bought groceries. I am kind of pissed off now :( And not only that, I can't go back to sleep cause I am so grossed out by the warm milk and my body decided it wants to get sick, but not throw up.... Good morning :nope::dohh:

EDIT: I did throw up... ewwww lol


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I should be due about November 28-30th. I keep being told both by pregnancy calculators :wacko:
> 
> Have updated you :thumbup: will you be finding out the sex?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we will be :thumbup:Click to expand...

Cool, will update you once you know!



FeelSoBlessed said:


> I know! Nearly half way indeed - Crazy! You see everyones tickers and you think - gosh, I remember when they announced their bfp! Admittedly I'm still feeling a bit nervous here and there. I think I'll be more chilled after the 20 week scan!
> 
> Felt definite kicks/flicks on Tuesday this week. Really low down on the right hand side. A-ma-zing :cloud9:
> 
> I feel real good! A little bump, more energy, a few headaches here and there and... 2 weeks holiday! Wooooo hooooooo! Get myself back into the gym as my legs are getting fat!! Boo!
> 
> How are you doing seaweed? How's everyone else? All good I hope :hugs:

I think I felt some flutterings on Friday night but I'm not sure.. willing Baby to give me a sign again!



Pusscat said:


> Thanks for the new thread smawfl! Great to make the move over to a pregnancy forum, but strangely feel a little nostalgic for the old thread! Catching up on the old thread, hope mini and anneliese keep looking in from time to time, but can totally understand your reasons for wanting a break from the forum. I went through a similar thing when I was waiting to try. Coming on here seemed to make the time waiting go even slower. Dust to you all ttc.
> 
> Han - sorry you're feeling sick. The other ladies have given good advice and I can't really add anything else as I didn't get too sick. Hunger was my main issue, which is the opposite to you!! Just try and get through it, keeping in mind that it'll only last a few weeks. I promise!
> 
> All other prego ladies - glad you are all keeping well.
> 
> I had my second midwife appt last week. Only took 10 mins, checked blood pressure etc. Found out results of nt scan - I'm very low risk, 1:23000. Great news.
> 
> Think I've been feeling some movements. They're not so much flutterings, more like pokes! So unsure if it's wind or baby! It does tend to be in the right place though, down low under my tummy button.

Good news about the nucal result! :thumbup:



Pusscat said:


> FSB - Hurray for the 2 weeks holiday! I love the holidays, especially when half my class have streaming colds which I have successfully avoided for several weeks!
> 
> I've also had some really bad headaches. The kind where the pain is at the back of my head and any movement makes my head throb.
> 
> I've also realised my patience is greatly reduced, which is quite a problem when it comes to working with 4 year olds.

I've been having headaches too.. more so at the weekend when I don't tend to drink as much water as I do when I'm at work :dohh:



minimoocow said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> Catching up on the old thread, hope mini and anneliese keep looking in from time to time, but can totally understand your reasons for wanting a break from the forum. I went through a similar thing when I was waiting to try. Coming on here seemed to make the time waiting go even slower. Dust to you all ttc.
> 
> I'm still lurking! :thumbup: Can't stay away!Click to expand...

Hi Mini :wave:



HanyouMama said:


> There's nothing like waking up at 7 a.m. from a nightmare, going to the bathroom, and to get a drink and realize that the milk you just drank was warm.... My stupid refrigerator is broken :( And not only that, I had just bought groceries. I am kind of pissed off now :( And not only that, I can't go back to sleep cause I am so grossed out by the warm milk and my body decided it wants to get sick, but not throw up.... Good morning :nope::dohh:
> 
> EDIT: I did throw up... ewwww lol

Oh no :hugs: hope it eases and you get the fridge fixed!!


----------



## seaweed eater

How is everyone doing today? :hugs: I have been feeling LOTS of movement the past two days. Baby must have had a growth spurt or something. For about a week I had been feeling him 1-2 times per day but then felt him 10 or more times yesterday and already 3-4 so far today. And they feel like more definite pops and pokes rather than bubbles. Part of me still questions whether it is really him! I don't know what else it would be but it just seems so early. I wonder if during my 20 week scan I'll be able to see if what I'm feeling is calibrated with the movements picked up by the u/s.

Also, I don't think I have posted an update on DH's genetic test...we found out while on vacation that he is not a carrier, so we are in the clear. Big relief! The Down's risk based on NT/bloodwork was not as low as most of yours (1 in 2600) but still far too low to warrant an amnio, so hopefully the second trimester screening will be low risk as well and I can finally put the nagging amnio question out of my mind. I'm very glad everyone has tested low risk and hope no other Decemberists are in a position to worry about genetic disorders :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi all, having an OK Sunday. Feeling better than yesterday so went for a walk, to Costco and the grocery store. Still not feeling GREAT but hopefully only 3-4 more weeks until I do!

So awesome about the kicks seaweed, I am so jealous I can't wait to get there! Also about the tests...sounds like you have nothing to worry about! We are actually not doing any genetic screening so I wont have any numbers to worry over...since I am the type who would obsess over them!

Hanyou - That sucks! You rent though, right? So luckily it's just a matter of getting the landlord to deal with it. Sorry about the groceries though, what a pain in the a$$!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Hi all, having an OK Sunday. Feeling better than yesterday so went for a walk, to Costco and the grocery store. Still not feeling GREAT but hopefully only 3-4 more weeks until I do!
> 
> Hanyou - That sucks! You rent though, right? So luckily it's just a matter of getting the landlord to deal with it. Sorry about the groceries though, what a pain in the a$$!

Thats about as much walking as I have been doing also. It wipes me out just walking around the store let alone anywhere else lol.
Yeah we rent. The dumb thing is is that the fridge works, it just decided to randomly turn itself off and do that.... Stupid piece of junk. I cant wait until we move.

I feel totally silly lol.... A store where I live was having a really good sale on travel systems and my husband and I bought one today :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol, hey a sale is a sale! That's great to feel confident and buying or not doesn't change anything, so people who worry about 'jinxing' are being silly. We haven't bought anything yet but it's more because we haven't really been in a situation where we wanted to!

I think if we see the bean Tues and all is well and healthy I will make a couple purchased soon! I'm SO exited to!


----------



## HanyouMama

Im hoping I can get an ultra sound when I go in for my 10 week appointment. My friend was telling me that they wont. She said that we could more than likely only get one. I have no idea where to look to see if my insurance will cover it or not.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hmmm, we only get offered two here. A dating one in first Tri and then an anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks.

Maybe if you say you aren't sure of your dates? I actually refused that one but my midwife is giving me an unofficial peek because I want to hear the heartbeat so badly! I don't think most places would do that though...


----------



## smawfl

Morning Lovely ladies!

Hope you all had a good weekend!!

*Seaweed *- That's so cute you're feeling baby lots! Part of me is now thinking I must have imagined what I felt on Friday night! Hoping to feel something again soon!! Fantastic news on the test results :thumbup: How was the rest of your holiday, has the sunburn calmed down?

*Gaiagirl *- Glad you felt better and had a nice walk! Are you not having any screening tests out of personal choice or it's just not offered where you are?

*Hanyou *- Ohh exciting!! What travel system did you buy?

DH and I went to a baby store and played I mean tried out lots of prams and car seats :haha: lots of fun! I didn't think my car had Isofix points but found out it did so we are probably going to go for this car seat https://www.amazon.co.uk/Maxi-Cosi-...TF8&coliid=I3F3I6308QBRB9&colid=1WRRJE85S9YNB

In terms of prams I like the Baby Style Oyster but want to test out the iCandy! We saw a Bugaboo and really not sure what all the fuss is about!! :shrug:

Have a great day!


----------



## HanyouMama

https://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-S...CU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1333375468&sr=8-10

We got that one. Its a safety 1st saunter travel system. It is that color I believe. We tried to get one that was pretty unisex. It was really nice when we played with it and it was on sale for $130 here.

Feeling pretty sick today. I keep feeling like I want to vomit. I need to try to eat something before I go to work, but I really just dont want to eat at all. This is the one part of pregnancy I knew I would have a hard time with was the nausea. I can't stand feeling nauseous.


----------



## gaiagirl

Happy Monday (yah right, lol),

Ugh teaching and morning sickness do NOT go hand in hand! At least this weekend is 4 days! 

All I can think about is seeing baby tomorrow, I am so freaking nervous!!!

They offer a blood test at 11 and 15 weeks and use the two results for genetic screening but we are declining. We have no risk factors and I just really dont think it is helpful to know. I wouldn't do an amniocentesis and I wouldn't terminate (especially considering you don't know until 20 weeks). I get the preparing yourself thing but the risk of false positives is high and I can't imagine being stressed and miserable for the remainder of the pregnancy...anyways, I am not worried I think our baby is going to be perfect (haha, doesn't every parent?)!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I understand that, gaiagirl, and I know other couples who have declined testing for the same reasons. I think if you know that to you personally it isn't worth the value, then it's great not to put yourself through the worry.

Thanks smawfl, the sunburn has definitely calmed down but now it's just itchy. Between that and pregnancy-related itches I kind of feel like scratching my entire skin off :wacko: trying to keep it under control with moisturizers and vitamin oil!


----------



## gaiagirl

Definitely, and also I should have mentioned that MOST people I know here do not do the testing. It might just be a difference in how they present the options here? I don't know, but most of my friends have declined as well...

Glad you arent too burnt! I was going to say, when I was on birth control pills I burnt like nobody's business. It's the hormones, as soon as I came off the pill I was fine and back to my pre-pill tanning. It was bizarre though, I remember one summer day I was at the beach with friends and applied and reapplied more than anyone else...but at the end of the day I was a LOBSTER and no one else was even pink!


----------



## smawfl

*Hanyou *- what a great buy :thumbup:

*Gaiagirl *- good luck for today, so excited for you!! Make sure you post a piccie!!

*Seaweed *- Glad the sunburn has calmed down!

I know what you mean about the itchiness.. belly and boobs are constantly itchy!! I'm surprised I haven't scratched them raw!


----------



## seaweed eater

Good luck today gaiagirl! Can't wait to hear updates!! :yipee:


----------



## smawfl

Love the new pic Seaweed :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

Can't wait to see how it goes Gaia :) I hope you get a picture!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaiagirl - good luck for today :thumbup: I'm looking forward to hearing about it later, although I might have to wait until tomorrow due to the stupid time difference!

I haven't bought a thing for LO yet. We haven't really been shopping for baby things yet so I haven't been tempted so far! Think I'm going to wait until we know the sex before I make any purchases. Not that I'm going to go completely pink/blue, but I'd still like to have a better idea of LO before I choose anything. MIL bought an all in one suit (romper suit? This is how clueless I am when it comes to baby things!!) because it was in the M&S sale. It's plain white. I've yet to see it as she doesn't live near. They're coming over on Sunday so she might bring it then... I think I'm going to like having it to look at :blush:

Is anyone in the UK planning on going to or have previously been to the Baby Show? There's one on fairly near me in May and I'd quite like to go. You do have to pay to get in though so hopefully discounts and show deals would make up for having to pay to see the stuff. I'm going to ask my mum and sister if they want to go as DH will be in AUSTRALIA then!! He's going for 2 weeks with work. I've said it's ok as it's a great opportunity for him but it's not going to be nice for me!

I've felt a few more movements today and yesterday :happydance: And my tummy feels as if it's really getting streched at the moment. Which I know is only going to get worse :wacko: But sometimes it honestly feels like I can't stand up straight because my tummy's too tight. 

Hope everyone's having a good day :flower:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Love the new pic Seaweed :thumbup:

Me too! You've inspired me to change my photo. Still same cat, just in a different place :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks ladies, it was surprisingly hard to find a photo of a turtle AND some actual seaweed that didn't just look weird :haha:

I finally acknowledged my pregnancy on facebook! It's been nagging at me for a while so I'm glad I finally did it. :lol: I posted this link https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18796-bumpology-active-fetus-boisterous-child-uhoh.html with the caption, "(DH), we may be in for trouble :)" Pretty subtle, but people are slowly catching on!

BTW I'm now totally sure that what I've been feeling is baby...if you're not sure, try poking at your uterus when you feel something! Baby kicked back :cloud9: I don't think gas would do that!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! Heard the heartbeat (a perfect 160 BMP) and saw the little olive/prune! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Unfortunately didn't get a pic, as it was just an informal scan by my midwife and her machine doesnt have the best resolution or a printer. We saw the baby very briefly and not very clearly, but it was definitely in there!

I am surprised by how not 100% relieved I am. I mean, I am relieved and happy and excited, but I STILL cant shake the worry. Jeez. 

So glad you guys are starting to feel the LO...maybe in 8 weeks that will give me some relief too!


----------



## HanyouMama

Thats the think I am looking forward to the most is feeling little bean move :blush:


----------



## seaweed eater

That's awesome gaiagirl!!!! :happydance: :happydance: I kind of know what you mean, every time I've heard the heartbeat or had a scan (or felt movement even!), I've thought, "Ok, so baby is all right FOR NOW." Sure, it doesn't mean you will 100% for sure be holding a healthy child in another 31 weeks. But it does mean your odds are really very good, and a lot better than you knew before you got this info. :hugs:

Did they measure you? I assume since you didn't mention anything your EDD is not changing?


----------



## gaiagirl

No, it was really just an informal scan by my midwife (not an ultrasound tech). I'm pretty confident in my O date though so I'm sure the ticker is close!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - so happy to hear the scan went well :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

I had some pinkish spotting today when I used the restroom with a little tiny bit of red in it. I am now under orders to rest and monitor myself. I hope everything is okay...


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - so happy to hear the scan went well :hugs: You're lucky to have such an accomodating midwife, she sounds really nice. Not many people get a scan at such an early stage, so try and take all the positives you can from the experience! And with every day that goes past you should feel less and less worried, at least that's what happened with me :thumbup:

Seaweed - I like your subtle facebook announcement. So much better than the standard scan photo announcement (although it does always make me very excited when someone puts their scan photo up!) I've still not made it public on my fb.

Tried poking tummy when I thought I felt baby move this evening but no response! Stop ignoring me baby! I refuse to believe it is just gas :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

HanyouMama said:


> I had some pinkish spotting today when I used the restroom with a little tiny bit of red in it. I am now under orders to rest and monitor myself. I hope everything is okay...

I hope so too!!!!!! Take it easy and keep us updated!


----------



## Pusscat

Sorry about the double post - on phone so not easy!

Han - spotting in very early pregnancy is normal so try not to worry. Make sure you follow orders to rest up! Sending lots of sticky dust to you and your little bean :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

Thanks Ladies. Im trying not to get too worked up about it. I am just so happy at the moment that part of my expects something to come around the corner and crush my happiness. :wacko: I think I am going to have to talk to my boss. I think that some of my work is just too much stress on me at this time.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

So pleased all went well Gaiagirl. I think realistically we're in for a lifetime of worry now... Remainder of pregnancy, when they're babies/toddlers, going to school, college, Uni, out with friends, crossing the road... Loooool! Seriously though - try and enjoy this amazing experience (easier said I know) x

Hanyou - very very common so try not to worry too much. Lots of sticky dust your way. Definitely speak to your boss and reduce/alter your work load where possible x


----------



## HanyouMama

I spoke to, well rather we text messaged, my boss. She was quite understanding and was willing to pull me from cheese shredding duty. 
While laying here resting I was thinking about yesterday. I think I may have over did it on some lifting yesterday. I didnt think about it when I called the doctor... If I have to call back I will mention it.

On a good note, I am almost done making an afghan I am crocheting for the bean :) I have been working on it for a long time, even before I fell pregnant. I have been crocheting blankets to put into baby storage for a while now. When its all done, I think i'll post a picture of it. Im pretty proud of it so far :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

That's awesome about the blanket! I'm trying to learn to knit and I REALLY want to knit a blanket for the baby. I'm thinking of doing a bright rainbow colored one, since I won't know the sex! Exciting!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sounds like you are doing all the right things, HM. :hugs: Will be thinking of you, please keep us posted.


----------



## smawfl

Morning All

*Pussycat *- I'm thinking of going to the Baby Show!! It's on over a whole weekend isn't it? I havent got tickets yet but love things like that! Exciting about your movments!!
Also love your new pic too :thumbup:

*Seaweed *- love the FB announcement!! :thumbup: LOL yep gas definitely won't poke back!!

*Gaiagirl *- so exciting you got to hear the heardbeat and see baby!! Such an amazing feeling isn't it.

*Hanyou *- :hugs: Hope the spotting has cleared up. Did you have any cramping too? I had spotting at 10 weeks and all was ok. I was really surprised but it's so common in pregnancy so try not to worry. Glad you told your boss too and she was understanding. Definitely post your picture of your handiwork! I started crocheting a while back with the intention of making a blanket.. so far all I've got is a blanket the size for a mouse! LOL

Have a great day all! x


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> *Pussycat *- I'm thinking of going to the Baby Show!! It's on over a whole weekend isn't it? I havent got tickets yet but love things like that! Exciting about your movments!!
> Also love your new pic too :thumbup:

Yep, it's on 18th-20th May. Have you seen the post from the Baby Show lady on one of the other pregnancy boards? If you book early and then email them your booking number they'll send you a free gift. All the details are in their blog: https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/blog/early-bird-catches-baby-show-birmingham-tickets


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> *Pussycat *- I'm thinking of going to the Baby Show!! It's on over a whole weekend isn't it? I havent got tickets yet but love things like that! Exciting about your movments!!
> Also love your new pic too :thumbup:
> 
> Yep, it's on 18th-20th May. Have you seen the post from the Baby Show lady on one of the other pregnancy boards? If you book early and then email them your booking number they'll send you a free gift. All the details are in their blog: https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/blog/early-bird-catches-baby-show-birmingham-ticketsClick to expand...

Oooh thank you.. off to have a look!!


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> *Hanyou *- :hugs: Hope the spotting has cleared up. Did you have any cramping too? I had spotting at 10 weeks and all was ok. I was really surprised but it's so common in pregnancy so try not to worry. Glad you told your boss too and she was understanding. Definitely post your picture of your handiwork! I started crocheting a while back with the intention of making a blanket.. so far all I've got is a blanket the size for a mouse! LOL

There was cramping along with it so thats why i was a bit worried. But I have been having cramping most of the time I have been pregnant, but not more painful than menstrual cramps. The spotting seems to have cleared up, and the cramps are about the same. I mostly feel crampy after I pee lol. I will keep an eye out for spotting and take it easy.
I was SOOOO close to finishing the blanket last night but I ran out of the yarn I needed! So now I need to go get more. Plus I start classes again tonight... yay?


----------



## seaweed eater

How's everyone doing today? How are you, Hanyou? :hugs:

I felt cute today so I decided to take a photo...here's my bump!
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/16w6crop.jpg


----------



## gaiagirl

Seaweed you look so cute! 

I just have to whine and vent --- I FEEL SO SICK AND IM GETTING SO SICK OF IT!!!!!! argdifnenskficoenencnkckdddk! This sucks :(


----------



## HanyouMama

Seaweed: I am doing real good. The spotting is gone and only the normal cramps from either after i pee or if i really need to pee lol.
CUTE BUMP! Love it! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

So glad to hear that HM :hugs: and GG, I'm so sorry you are feeling that way...you are almost there hon...it will absolutely get better and you will feel so much more like yourself again. But in the meantime it just sucks, no way around it. :hugs:

I wanted to show you all this link following our discussion of sex distribution in families in the last thread...someone posted it in another thread and I think it is amazing! https://www.in-gender.com/XYU/Odds/Gender_Odds.aspx That in-gender site is so incredibly cool and informative!!


----------



## smawfl

Seaweed - loving the bump :thumbup: That link was very interesting! I do think in our Decemberist group we'll be about a 50/50 split! I read in our local paper though that one antenatal group of about 10 women who used to meet regularly all had boys! That had never happened so they got in our local paper!

Gaiagirl - sorry you're feeling so sick.. have you managed to find anything that helps a little?

As for me, really want today to go quickly then have 4 days off for the Easter break, can't wait!!! Going up to stay with the in-laws so looking forward to some relaxation! Also visiting a baby shop up there that stocks the iCandy Strawberry I'm desparate to have a play with :happydance:

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - that's a beautiful bump you have there :thumbup:

Gaiagirl - yes, 9 weeks of worry and sickness is enough to make anyone p***ed of!! As seaweed said you are so nearly at the end of 1st tri so you will start to feel better soon! I started to gradually feel more normal at around 9/10 weeks so fingers crossed you do to! 

HanyouMama - :hugs: great to hear the cramps have got better and the spotting has gone. Big relief for you!

smawfl - not too long now until home time and holiday time for you! Hope you enjoy a relaxing 4 day weekend and don't get too carried away in the baby shop :winkwink: We've got parents in laws coming over on Sunday and then my dad and his wife coming over on the Monday. I've not seen him since Christmas so it's going to be great. Looking forward to showing off my little bump :happydance:

I'm really happy at the moment because my friend who's having a baby a couple of weeks before me had her 20 week scan this morning and found out she's having a boy. I'm so happy for her and I just know that, as long as everything is ok with baby, I'm going to be feeling like this but x100 in a couple of weeks time when we have our next scan. I'm trying not to wish away my easter holidays, but it's hard not to!


----------



## seaweed eater

Can't believe so many of you are :yellow: so we won't know the sex distribution for a long time! I'm quite curious on your behalf :haha: in the September group among people who know so far it seems to be around 2/3 boys for whatever reason. I'm sure we will have some of both here!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Can't believe so many of you are :yellow: so we won't know the sex distribution for a long time! I'm quite curious on your behalf :haha: in the September group among people who know so far it seems to be around 2/3 boys for whatever reason. I'm sure we will have some of both here!

Hehe ah but it's more exciting! When we all do our birth announcements it will be :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe so many of you are :yellow: so we won't know the sex distribution for a long time! I'm quite curious on your behalf :haha: in the September group among people who know so far it seems to be around 2/3 boys for whatever reason. I'm sure we will have some of both here!
> 
> Hehe ah but it's more exciting! When we all do our birth announcements it will be :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Seaweed - my bump will only be :yellow: until the 20th of this month, so you won't be the only one who didn't want to wait! Less than 2 weeks to go now :happydance: It will be very exciting when the yellow bumps start coming out though.

Hope everyone is having a good easter weekend? Do you have the same bank holidays in other parts of the world? Friday was a bank hol and Monday is too. So I've got DH at home for a nice long weekend. He's the sort that looks forward to going back to work though, he finds it difficult to spend a few days doing not very much! He's at the gym at the moment so hopefully that'll help him!

I'm sitting watching tv willing little wiggler to do some wiggling. He/she wasn't very active yesterday and only felt a slight movement about an hour ago. I know I'm only 18 weeks so shouldn't really be feeling regular strong movement, but I do feel like wiggler was making stronger movements a couple of days ago. The worrying never stops! :wacko:


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat: I bet you'll be feeling lots of wiggling soon enough :)


Feeling pretty darn sick today. The nausea is the worst it has ever been this morning and I am sooooo tired on top of that. I didnt get to bed until after 1 am because of work, then had to get up at 7:45.... I need more sleep :sleep:


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> Pusscat: I bet you'll be feeling lots of wiggling soon enough :)
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty darn sick today. The nausea is the worst it has ever been this morning and I am sooooo tired on top of that. I didnt get to bed until after 1 am because of work, then had to get up at 7:45.... I need more sleep :sleep:

Thanks Han, you were right. I had some very strong wiggles about an hour ago, and amazingly I could see them too!! Very low down, just above my knickers, I saw some poking out bits :happydance: This is one feisty baby!

I'm not surprised you're feeling so bad today, you really need your sleep at this stage and feeling tired isn't going to help with the sickness. Are you having to work today? If so surely that is very unfair of your employers. Make sure you get a nice early night tonight :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Pusscat: I bet you'll be feeling lots of wiggling soon enough :)
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty darn sick today. The nausea is the worst it has ever been this morning and I am sooooo tired on top of that. I didnt get to bed until after 1 am because of work, then had to get up at 7:45.... I need more sleep :sleep:
> 
> Thanks Han, you were right. I had some very strong wiggles about an hour ago, and amazingly I could see them too!! Very low down, just above my knickers, I saw some poking out bits :happydance: This is one feisty baby!
> 
> I'm not surprised you're feeling so bad today, you really need your sleep at this stage and feeling tired isn't going to help with the sickness. Are you having to work today? If so surely that is very unfair of your employers. Make sure you get a nice early night tonight :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes I had to work today :( 9-5. Im absolutely exhausted. I told my husband not to be surprised if I was asleep when he got home from going out with his friends. I'll probably just work on the blanket and go to bed. Im :sleep:


----------



## smawfl

It's official,I love baby shops! And especially testing out prams! 

I know its too early to buy yet but I want to pick one I have seen in real life then buy cheaper onlinr when I'm ready!

Struggling to pick between the iCandy Strawberry, iCandy Cherry or BabyStyle Oyster!


----------



## smawfl

PPd Happy Easter everyone! x


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> It's official,I love baby shops! And especially testing out prams!
> 
> I know its too early to buy yet but I want to pick one I have seen in real life then buy cheaper onlinr when I'm ready!
> 
> Struggling to pick between the iCandy Strawberry, iCandy Cherry or BabyStyle Oyster!

It is really hard to choose lol Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Happy Easter to everyone who is celebrating it today :happydance: what are you all doing for the holiday?

Pusscat, that is so amazing that you could see your LO wiggling from outside :cloud9: can't wait for that! I have been trying to get my husband to feel Munchkin's kicks, but I don't think they can be felt from the outside quite yet. It's really nice to feel him thumping around in there every so often, though.

HM, I hope you're feeling better today :hugs: have you been able to get any rest?

Gaiagirl, weren't you going to tell your family this weekend? How did that go? :hugs:

It feels like a few group members have been missing lately! Gimgem of course, and the earlier August EDDs who haven't been around in a while, but also Ella and Ke and Shh...hope they are all doing ok :hugs:

I've been feeling kind of emotional this week, a little overwhelmed at moments. Part of it may be hormones, but I think mostly there's just been a lot sinking in for me about this pregnancy, how much it means to us to be expecting a child, how devastating it would be if anything were to happen. I think there are several reasons this has been on my mind this week, from being pretty much decided on a name (not revealing yet :p) to seeing a close friend give birth to a healthy boy and thinking about how much I hope that's me in five months. Everything is fine, no reason to worry really, just one of those weeks I guess. :cry: What a crazy journey this is.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

seaweed eater said:


> :hugs: Happy Easter to everyone who is celebrating it today :happydance: what are you all doing for the holiday?
> 
> Pusscat, that is so amazing that you could see your LO wiggling from outside :cloud9: can't wait for that! I have been trying to get my husband to feel Munchkin's kicks, but I don't think they can be felt from the outside quite yet. It's really nice to feel him thumping around in there every so often, though.
> 
> HM, I hope you're feeling better today :hugs: have you been able to get any rest?
> 
> Gaiagirl, weren't you going to tell your family this weekend? How did that go? :hugs:
> 
> It feels like a few group members have been missing lately! Gimgem of course, and the earlier August EDDs who haven't been around in a while, but also Ella and Ke and Shh...hope they are all doing ok :hugs:
> 
> I've been feeling kind of emotional this week, a little overwhelmed at moments. Part of it may be hormones, but I think mostly there's just been a lot sinking in for me about this pregnancy, how much it means to us to be expecting a child, how devastating it would be if anything were to happen. I think there are several reasons this has been on my mind this week, from being pretty much decided on a name (not revealing yet :p) to seeing a close friend give birth to a healthy boy and thinking about how much I hope that's me in five months. Everything is fine, no reason to worry really, just one of those weeks I guess. :cry: What a crazy journey this is.

Hey Seaweed Eater - hope you're doing okay. It's understandable that emotions run high with the phenomenal journey of pregnancy. I take nothing for granted and just feel like I've been given the bestest gift ever. 
I still get anxious too and hope and prey that I'm looking after lil bump as best I can... I'm so very in love and humbled by everything. When I'm in deep thought, my mind also goes into overdrive of wondering this and thinking that. Sometimes it's scary to be positive as you almost don't want to set yourself up for any disappointment. 

DH felt a kick/flick earlier this week - his face melted my heart. You can also see major spasms as baby jigs about inside!! I've got a little night owl... Very active between 11pm - 12 midnight!
I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday so I'm just trying to stay cool and calm - ha... As if!! 

I also hope all original Decemberits are well x



smawfl said:


> It's official,I love baby shops! And especially testing out prams!
> 
> I know its too early to buy yet but I want to pick one I have seen in real life then buy cheaper onlinr when I'm ready!
> 
> Struggling to pick between the iCandy Strawberry, iCandy Cherry or BabyStyle Oyster!

iCandy strawberry allllll the way Smawfl!!! I looooooooovvvveeee it! Ha! I'll let you know any deals if/when I come across them. I've realised you can't purchase online. I'm going to try and get as much research in until the baby show... they're not the cheapest after all! 

Hope you all had a lovely Easter. Lots of home improvements for me... House is upside down! Haven't purchased any baby stuff yet - roll on weds and I'll hopefully feel a little more at ease 

:flower:


----------



## HanyouMama

It's so cool that you guys can feel the little beans! I can't wait for that!

I'm still very tired today and and a pretty hard time sleeping, even though I'm so tired. Im hoping that I can get more sleep tonight.


----------



## smawfl

Hi All

We spent Easter with the in laws and had a lovely time. It's still holiday here today so just chilling with DH

*Seaweed *- I know I've noticed there have been a few missing, hope they are ok. How are the emotions going... it's so hard isn't it, I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and so scared they wont be able to find a heartbeat. I find every moment I have my hand on my bump willing it to move.. I am nervous for tomorrow, I think it's normal to worry but I would definitely say pregnancy isn't a walk in the park!!

*FeelSoBlessed *- so sweet your DH felt Baby!! So exciting for your 20 week scan! Almost the halfway mark for you!!
LOL I love the Strawberry too! We saw a pretty good deal and they had one in stock where my in-laws are but NONE around here and I was sooooooooooo tempted to get it! I think it's too early to be buying yet. I agree, research all the way.

*Hanyou *- how's the tiredness?


----------



## HanyouMama

I am still tired ALLLLL the time :sleep: And I had my first vomiting episode just this morning because of morning sickness. It wasn't too pleasant especially since there was nothing in my stomach yet.


----------



## Shh

Hi everyone! I'm so sorry I've been awol, v busy and only logging on through my phone, so didn't see that the thread had moved! :dohh:

I'm well, not much to report really, I had my 12 week scan, where I measured 4 days ahead of my ovulation, so EDD officially is 4th Oct, but I'll stick to the 8th if I go overdue. I haven't got much of a bump yet, which surprises me, as I don't think I'm really any bigger than last time, I thought I'd get bigger much more quickly. My NT scan results weren't as low as some others or as last time, it is 1:4000 (around that I remember), so not low enough to worry me too much. Baby was very cute - sleeping until I had to try to get it to wake up, then it didn't stop moving!

Glad to hear everyone is doing well, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for those still TTC, I really hope we get some fabulous news soon!

Smawfl - Go and try some of them out, we had an iCandy Peach, which I absolutely loved, but now have a Bugaboo Donkey (peach broke and they couldn't replace it for so long that I was offered something else and took the expensive freebie!). The Peach folded up so small to get in the car, and I also liked that I could get it converted into a double when the time came. The strawberry looks brilliant, I'd love it as a second pram, but know it wouldn't cope with our rural terrain here. I did SO much research the first time, I had real trouble making a decision. My main advice is get it from somewhere like John Lewis, where if something goes wrong, you know that it'll get sorted out for you as I know companies like iCandy don't have the best reputation for direct customer service.

I can't believe how far along some of you ladies are - so exciting! I can't wait to feel the baby properly move, it can't be too much longer now surely?!

I hope everyone has been eating lots of scrum my easter eggs, and those that have MS have still been able to enjoy them!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> I'm well, not much to report really, I had my 12 week scan, where I measured 4 days ahead of my ovulation, so EDD officially is 4th Oct, but I'll stick to the 8th if I go overdue. I haven't got much of a bump yet, which surprises me, as I don't think I'm really any bigger than last time, I thought I'd get bigger much more quickly. My NT scan results weren't as low as some others or as last time, it is 1:4000 (around that I remember), so not low enough to worry me too much. Baby was very cute - sleeping until I had to try to get it to wake up, then it didn't stop moving!
> 
> Smawfl - Go and try some of them out, we had an iCandy Peach, which I absolutely loved, but now have a Bugaboo Donkey (peach broke and they couldn't replace it for so long that I was offered something else and took the expensive freebie!). The Peach folded up so small to get in the car, and I also liked that I could get it converted into a double when the time came. The strawberry looks brilliant, I'd love it as a second pram, but know it wouldn't cope with our rural terrain here. I did SO much research the first time, I had real trouble making a decision. My main advice is get it from somewhere like John Lewis, where if something goes wrong, you know that it'll get sorted out for you as I know companies like iCandy don't have the best reputation for direct customer service.

Glad the scan went well! :thumbup:

I have tried out quite a few now and those three are in my favourites list!!

We didn't really like the Bugaboos in real life, definitely found the Peach to be really heavy (especially as we'll be storing in the car and lifting it in and out a lot)

John LEwis are pretty good, they price match dont they.


----------



## Shh

smawfl said:


> Glad the scan went well! :thumbup:
> 
> I have tried out quite a few now and those three are in my favourites list!!
> 
> We didn't really like the Bugaboos in real life, definitely found the Peach to be really heavy (especially as we'll be storing in the car and lifting it in and out a lot)
> 
> John LEwis are pretty good, they price match dont they.

Thank you!

Yes, they will price match, so well worth researching/ringing around and asking for written quotes that they'll match to. I love the 'prettiness' of the strawberry - its lovely! I'm guessing it handles even better than the Peach, so it'll be awesome around the shops, I used to be able to steer with one hand constantly - very useful!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! Had such a great long weekend, so nice to sleep in and feast on ham :)

We told another close friend and my parents and brother this weekend. They were surprised because we hadn't told them we decided to start TTC and excited, but still adjusting to becoming grandparents!

I am SO happy to be in the double digits finally and also...it seems like my MS is starting to ebb!!!!!! Don't want to get too excited but I think last week was the peak and I may be starting to see some relief!!!


----------



## HanyouMama

I got to come home from work early today, thank god. Im still not feeling well at all and all I can bring myself to do is lay on the couch and watch Netflix :sleep:


----------



## smawfl

Congrats on the double figures Gaiagirl! It's nice to be able to tell people isn't it!

I've got my 16 week midwife appointment today.. quite nervous! I know they listen to the heartbeat and I'm hoping there is one there! I'm sure I'm being irrational but I think this whole pregnancy is a worrying thing to go through.. I wonder when you can actually enjoy being pregnant?!

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Shh

Whoop to the double digits Gaiagirl! Glad you had fun telling them too!

Hanyoumama - sorry you're still feeling rubbish, I hope slobbing out in front of the tv helped!

Smawfl - I hope the appointment goes well, enjoy listening to the train/galloping!! I was told at my 11 week appointment that in our area they've stopped listening to the heartbeat until past 20 weeks! She said that they'll often bend the rules though as she felt that was far too long to wait.


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smawfl - I hope the appointment goes well, enjoy listening to the train/galloping!! I was told at my 11 week appointment that in our area they've stopped listening to the heartbeat until past 20 weeks! She said that they'll often bend the rules though as she felt that was far too long to wait.

Thanks hun

I think they do here as my friend just told me she heard her's.. mixture of excitment and nervousness!!


----------



## Shh

smawfl said:


> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Smawfl - I hope the appointment goes well, enjoy listening to the train/galloping!! I was told at my 11 week appointment that in our area they've stopped listening to the heartbeat until past 20 weeks! She said that they'll often bend the rules though as she felt that was far too long to wait.
> 
> Thanks hun
> 
> I think they do here as my friend just told me she heard her's.. mixture of excitment and nervousness!!Click to expand...

Yes, she did say that it was 'in our area' - so I'm guessing that means it isn't a national decision, just yet more stinginess where I live :haha: Enjoy - I loved that sound so much with my daughter, I could have listened to it all day.


----------



## smawfl

Just come back from my midwife appointment, all ok! Heard the heartbeat which was amazing, so relieved!! Blood pressure and urine checked, all ok! So so relieved!!

Next appointment is my 20 week scan, can't wait!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, that's wonderful news :yipee: so glad it went well! When is your 20 week scan scheduled? I have always gotten worried before appointments...I think it's been getting a bit better with each one, but the worry is always there. I would like to think that I am enjoying pregnancy a bit more in between those moments, though! Certainly tons more than in first trimester!

Gaiagirl, congrats on 10 weeks! Great milestone!! I'm so glad you are feeling a bit better.

HM, how are you feeling? You poor girl :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a miserable time. My only advice is to indulge that desire to sit on the couch and watch movies. When I look back I'm amazed that I even functioned as well as I did first tri when my energy level was so low.

I'm feeling a bit better than I did this weekend...on Sunday night I actually had a miscarriage dream, which was very scary. Hadn't had one of those in over a month. I'm sure it will pass, just need to get back to working and getting things done this week. Next appointment/heartbeat check is in about a week, and then 20 week scan a week after that, so I'm looking forward to those!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Smawfl, that's wonderful news :yipee: so glad it went well! When is your 20 week scan scheduled? I have always gotten worried before appointments...I think it's been getting a bit better with each one, but the worry is always there. I would like to think that I am enjoying pregnancy a bit more in between those moments, though! Certainly tons more than in first trimester!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better than I did this weekend...on Sunday night I actually had a miscarriage dream, which was very scary. Hadn't had one of those in over a month. I'm sure it will pass, just need to get back to working and getting things done this week. Next appointment/heartbeat check is in about a week, and then 20 week scan a week after that, so I'm looking forward to those!

Thanks Seaweed! Havent got the date for the 20 week scan yet, I guess it will come through in the next week or so.

From what Ive spoken to people it seems it's normal to get nervous before appointments and scans!

Glad you're feeling better, sorry about your nightmare. Pregnancy is such a rollercoaster isn't it!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Yes, my blood pressure is always much higher at appointments than when I measure it at home...the doctor said, "That's not unusual, people are often feeling especially nervous when they come to see us" :lol:


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> HM, how are you feeling? You poor girl :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a miserable time. My only advice is to indulge that desire to sit on the couch and watch movies. When I look back I'm amazed that I even functioned as well as I did first tri when my energy level was so low.

I'm still feeling pretty gross :nope: The nausea is still really bad, but I havent exactly been eating as well as I should be either. I picked up a book to help me out with that and has alot of pregnancy friendly recipes in it. I think I let myself go too long without eating and thats why I am feeling so gross right now. I went to see Titanic with my sister in the theaters and forgot to bring my "Hanyou's anti-nausea snacks" in my purse which consists of ginger snaps and dry cereal. Im really hoping this passes soon :cry: That's that one thing I am having true issues with with being pregnant is the morning sickness. I knew it would be a problem for me, but i didnt think it would be this bad. Sorry, that was my little complaining session lol. Nausea is just my least tolerable part of being sick, it always has been.


----------



## gaiagirl

Smawfl - SO glad to hear all went well :):) Sorry, was that your first time hearing baby?! I can't remember...also did you say what the BPM were? I should have read more thoroughly before replying, lol.

Hanyou - That simply sucks. I still feel gross on and off but man, WAY better than weeks 7-10 those sucked! Ginger is good, but seriously --- PROTEIN! Snacks need to be high in protein or the nausea comes back quickly and often worse...nuts, greek yogurt, cheese sticks, even beef jerky! Get lots of protein!

AFM - I am seriously getting round in the lower abdomen. I know it is still mostly bloat but I can`t even suck in anymore! I officially look fat! I even wore maternity underwear today...and wow are they comfortable! They don`t cut into my abdomen it`s lovely! Also, the What To Expect app I have says that at 10w1d I am already a lime so I think these tickers are a little behind...


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Hanyou - That simply sucks. I still feel gross on and off but man, WAY better than weeks 7-10 those sucked! Ginger is good, but seriously --- PROTEIN! Snacks need to be high in protein or the nausea comes back quickly and often worse...nuts, greek yogurt, cheese sticks, even beef jerky! Get lots of protein!

I will definitely have to go to the store later and get some snacks. Would turkey jerky still be a good source of protein? I dont really like beef that much... I really should be eating more eggs. I have been trying to eat them for breakfast, but sometimes I can't handle the smell when im cooking them. Hopefully I can get this down to where I can handle it. I can't be going home from work because of the morning sickness lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Eggs are the one thing I still can't handle sometimes :sick: they're good for you, though, if you can eat them!

I think I had at least two cheese sticks per day when MS was at its worst. Very helpful.


----------



## gaiagirl

Luckily I never went off eggs...especially runny yolk (I'm bad I know).

I think turkey jerky is fine...I would just try to get one with the least nitrites. I had some jerky from a local butcher which was fairly natural!


----------



## HanyouMama

Thanks Gaia and Seaweed, I will try these tips. I will try to find jerky that as natural as possible and I will be buying some cheese sticks in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Smawfl - SO glad to hear all went well :):) Sorry, was that your first time hearing baby?! I can't remember...also did you say what the BPM were? I should have read more thoroughly before replying, lol.
> 
> AFM - I am seriously getting round in the lower abdomen. I know it is still mostly bloat but I can`t even suck in anymore! I officially look fat! I even wore maternity underwear today...and wow are they comfortable! They don`t cut into my abdomen it`s lovely! Also, the What To Expect app I have says that at 10w1d I am already a lime so I think these tickers are a little behind...

Thanks Gaiagirl! Yes it's the first time I'd heard the heartbeat, although I'd seen it previously on my other scans, hearing it is amazing :cloud9::cloud9:

My BPM was 150, think that's pretty average?

Heheh I still think I have the first trimester bloat.. my mum thinks I'm delusional and it's definitely bump! Post a piccie!! :thumbup:

Mid week today already! Love having shorter weeks!!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Toast/ crackers do not help in the morning :sick: I have such BAD heart burn right now, and I've already had another vomiting episode this morning.... Please, please, PLEASE be over soon morning sickness....:cry:


----------



## seaweed eater

Good morning ladies (or good evening for most of you)! I had a bit of a scare today...had been noticing some achy pressure-y feelings very low in my abdomen since yesterday morning, quite mild but just different from anything I'd felt before, and suddenly last night it set off alarm bells. I know it's been an anxious week and I've been very vigilant for symptoms of any possible complication, but I still felt like it would really ease my mind to have a scan today to make sure my cervix was still doing all right and not trying to dilate or something. Fortunately the doctor agreed and booked me for a scan in the morning.

Thank goodness everything appears to be perfectly fine :cloud9: no problem at all with the cervix, checked on the placenta too since it was low last time and it seems to be moving out of the way. Took just a quick look at baby, who seems fine and could not be bothered to open his legs. :p I don't mind, it would have been nice to get some confirmation but it was just a perk compared to finding out I'm not losing the pregnancy. It looks like he's sitting at the bottom of my uterus so maybe that's why I'm feeling some pressure down there.

Anyway, even though nothing is wrong I'm glad I called right away and very reassured that they agreed with me that a scan was warranted. Don't hesitate to call if you feel like something might be wrong. :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

I'm very glad that everything is alright Seaweed! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thank you HM :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling sick, please take it easy...I hope your MS goes soon too! Lots of women find complete relief around 8 weeks, and even I who wasn't so lucky had the worst behind me by 7 1/2 weeks. I hope the same thing happens for you. :hugs: Soon you'll be back to your usual self!!


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> Thank you HM :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling sick, please take it easy...I hope your MS goes soon too! Lots of women find complete relief around 8 weeks, and even I who wasn't so lucky had the worst behind me by 7 1/2 weeks. I hope the same thing happens for you. :hugs: Soon you'll be back to your usual self!!

Oh im really hoping so! These past few days have just been awful! And apparently toast and crackers arent agreeing with me at all, I've been vomiting and having the most horrible heart burn. I wish I could just lay on the couch again and veg, but I have school tonight and tomorrow night and have to get some work done lol. Plus, we are moving in 19 days and I still have alot to pack and arrange. This is going to be a busy month! But the day after we move (may first) we get to go to our first appointment :thumbup: Hopefully by then things will have subsided or at least lessened. 
Im hoping to be one of those lucky ones that have it go away at 8 weeks, but im not going to get my hopes up lol.


----------



## smawfl

So glad all is ok Seaweed!!


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama - :hugs: Hope today your stomach has treated you a little better? Have your tried plain chicken? I remember really loving it during the first tri and helped if I was having a off day. 

Seaweed - glad you were seen so quickly and everything's ok :hugs: You give very good advice to just get things checked out if anything's worrying you :thumbup: I never expected these aches/pressures that started up a couple of weeks ago. I've had lots of pulling sensations when I get up from sitting down, down the side of my tummy. Plus back and hip pain. I never expected pregnancy to feel like this, but now I think about it it's only to be expected, there's so much rapid growth happening right now that things are going to get stretched and pulled.

Smawfl - glad your appointment went well :thumbup: I still haven't heard my little one's heart beat! Got to wait until next MW appointment which is at 25 weeks :nope: 

Gaiagirl - ooh, maternity underwear sounds lovely! I bought myself my first maternity trousers a couple of days ago and they are so so comfy! I was worried I wouldn't be big enough for them but they fit very well. They're so stretchy any nice! Also bought a maternity bra which I'm still trying to get used to. It seems really really big, so it pokes out of the sides of vests. I don't like it that much! Might look for another one at the weekend.


----------



## Shh

Seaweed - I'm so pleased it all was ok, like Pusscat says, good advice just to get these things checked out rather than spending days worrying and stressing.

HanyouMama - You poor thing, i really hope it gets better soon, I have to say, I'm still having the odd bout, but things got much better for me at around 9 weeks, I really hope the same happens for you.

Gaiagirl - Yay for the bump!! And agreed, maternity underwear sounds fab!

Pusscat - I treated myself (and it really was spoiling myself) to some Elle Macpherson bras, they are good for both pregnancy and nursing, they were possibly my best buy clothes-wise last time, particularly the slightly padded one as I didn't have the tell-tale circles from breast pads!! They look like 'proper' underwear, so I didn't feel too frumpy, if that is possible in late pregnancy!! They also have 6 sets of hooks at the back, so they lasted my entire pregnancy and nursing, they just didn't fit when my milk came in, but then not much would have!!

Smwafl - I still think mines bloat!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> HanyouMama - :hugs: Hope today your stomach has treated you a little better? Have your tried plain chicken? I remember really loving it during the first tri and helped if I was having a off day.

I am going to be trying more plain things, grilled plain chicken has been a favorite, especially in sandwiches.



Shh said:


> HanyouMama - You poor thing, i really hope it gets better soon, I have to say, I'm still having the odd bout, but things got much better for me at around 9 weeks, I really hope the same happens for you.


Today was the worst day for morning sickness that I have had thus far. I puked 5 times today between 8 am and 10:30 am. I actually had to call my OBGYN and have a prescription filled for anti nausea pills. I will be using them very sparingly and use as many natural means as possible, but the nausea this week has been causing me to miss work and I needed help. I would rather use natural means anyway because these pills make you feel like you have a hang over. :wacko:


----------



## gaiagirl

Awwww Hanyou that is so rough. 

I feel ya though, just when I was starting to think I was in the clear today was a bad day...I started to get too cocky and not even eat something before I got out of bed. Well, bad move, I spent 30 min puking up bile. It would have been much nicer had it been a banana, lol.

Lesson learned - I am NOT out of first tri yet and I need to stop getting ahead of myself...

I am just so ready to move on to the energy, bump and movements phase!!!!


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies!

Sooo glad it's the weekend, I love short weeks!!

*Pussycat *- it always surprises me how different areas have different procedures. When did you say your 20 week scan was? Where did you get your maternity trousers from? I'm struggling to find maternity jeans I like.. some are so uncomfortable, I'm living in leggings at the moment! I also don't like the look of maternity bras, the don't really flatter your chest!

*Shh *- Which Elle Macphearson bras did you get? I think I need to splash out too, the ones I'm wearing are so unflattering!!

*Hanyou *- sounds like the MS is getting worse, hope the pills help!

*Gaiagirl *- it's funny isn't it, I think I've spent the majority of this pregnancy wishing I was further along than I am! I wonder if anyone actually stops and enjoys their pregnancy?! I wish I could enjoy it a little more. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Shh

Smawfl -the one I like the most is called Fly Butterfly Fly - its slightly padded. But I also have and like the La Mere ones and like them too, very comfortable. But do go and try them one - I needed a size larger than expected!!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smawfl -the one I like the most is called Fly Butterfly Fly - its slightly padded. But I also have and like the La Mere ones and like them too, very comfortable. But do go and try them one - I needed a size larger than expected!!

Oooh soo pretty!! i think I'm going to be treating myself today!! Are they underwired?


----------



## Pusscat

Shh - I've googled Elle Macpherson bras and they look really nice. Think I'll go shopping tomorrow and just take a ton of bras into the changing room to try on! I've felt a bit weird shopping for maternity things so far and I don't think I've taken my time enough! I kind of rush in and rush out because I still don't feel like I belong in the maternity sections as my bump doesn't show under a coat! Or under a cardigan for that matter. I know I'm being silly! 

Smawfl - my 20 week scan is next friday :happydance::happydance::yipee: It's at 10:40, so all being well, this time next week I will know a lot more about the little one! I got my trousers from Mothercare. They're not jeans, they're more casual sweat pants kinda things, but I'm still going to wear them to work! They had a 3 for 2 offer on so I got a blue and a grey pair or these: https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Mate...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

And a black pair of these: https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Cros...B005CA3NS4&pf_rd_p=223220727&pf_rd_s=bottom-1

The yoga ones are great because you can wear the waist band over or under the bump. And the other ones just go under the bump.

Gaia and Han - the movement and bump stage will more than make up for the sicky stage :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

They're lovely, my sister gave me a pair similar to those actually.. I don't think I have the right footware though, ballet flats maybe?

How exciting about your scan, only a week to go!!

How soon did it come through? I haven't had mine yet so may give it a few days and then chase it.


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> They're lovely, my sister gave me a pair similar to those actually.. I don't think I have the right footware though, ballet flats maybe?
> 
> How exciting about your scan, only a week to go!!
> 
> How soon did it come through? I haven't had mine yet so may give it a few days and then chase it.

I've worn converse style trainers with them so far but think I'll try ballet flats for work. If they look silly then I think I'll stick with the pumps, I think being pregnant gives you a bit of an excuse to dress down a bit! And working with messy 4 and 5 year olds, I don't exactly wear my best clothes anyway!

I got my 20 week scan booked in at the hospital right after we had our 12 week, I'm surprised your hospital didn't. They do like to make things more complicated than they need to be don't they?!!

I am sooooo excited about the scan! 

I've got a load of planning to do but there's so much to distract me! Must. stop. looking. at. baby. things. on. internet :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> They're lovely, my sister gave me a pair similar to those actually.. I don't think I have the right footware though, ballet flats maybe?
> 
> How exciting about your scan, only a week to go!!
> 
> How soon did it come through? I haven't had mine yet so may give it a few days and then chase it.
> 
> I've worn converse style trainers with them so far but think I'll try ballet flats for work. If they look silly then I think I'll stick with the pumps, I think being pregnant gives you a bit of an excuse to dress down a bit! And working with messy 4 and 5 year olds, I don't exactly wear my best clothes anyway!
> 
> I got my 20 week scan booked in at the hospital right after we had our 12 week, I'm surprised your hospital didn't. They do like to make things more complicated than they need to be don't they?!!
> 
> I am sooooo excited about the scan!
> 
> I've got a load of planning to do but there's so much to distract me! Must. stop. looking. at. baby. things. on. internet :wacko:Click to expand...

My scan appointments get sent out in the post.. I agree, odd way of doing it!! 

Oooh distract me too.. so bored at work today! What baby things are you looking at? Prams are my favourite at the moment :happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> They're lovely, my sister gave me a pair similar to those actually.. I don't think I have the right footware though, ballet flats maybe?
> 
> How exciting about your scan, only a week to go!!
> 
> How soon did it come through? I haven't had mine yet so may give it a few days and then chase it.
> 
> I've worn converse style trainers with them so far but think I'll try ballet flats for work. If they look silly then I think I'll stick with the pumps, I think being pregnant gives you a bit of an excuse to dress down a bit! And working with messy 4 and 5 year olds, I don't exactly wear my best clothes anyway!
> 
> I got my 20 week scan booked in at the hospital right after we had our 12 week, I'm surprised your hospital didn't. They do like to make things more complicated than they need to be don't they?!!
> 
> I am sooooo excited about the scan!
> 
> I've got a load of planning to do but there's so much to distract me! Must. stop. looking. at. baby. things. on. internet :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> My scan appointments get sent out in the post.. I agree, odd way of doing it!!
> 
> Oooh distract me too.. so bored at work today! What baby things are you looking at? Prams are my favourite at the moment :happydance:Click to expand...

I got my first scan appointment through the post but then booked the rest at the hospital.

I've been looking at nursery furniture. Trying to find a set that I like as that seems to be the best value. This is my favourite at the moment: https://www.mothercare.com/motherca...1?intid=catlp_nursery_collections_main_banner
£550 for the cot bed, chest of drawers and wardrobe is very good value. The draws don't have very good reviews though so I think I'd want to try and see it first. Think I might get my tape measure out this afternoon and see if it would all fit in our nursery-to-be! It's quite a small room. Shall we have some 'this is going to be the nursery' shots? I'll take one this afternoon and then we could update each other as they progress! 

I've not started looking at prams yet as they confuse me with their infinite options!!


----------



## smawfl

That's lovely Pussycat! We would like a cotbed but up until 6 months or so we'll be keeping Baby in with us and the cotbeds are really long so wont fit in our room. So I think we'll just get a normal size cot which fits fine.. but they don't seem to do matching furniture to go with it?! 

I'll try and post a piccie of Nursery later. When we bought the house we completely gutted the place and decorated the box room (nursery) very neutral - it's all white! So we dont really need to do anything to it.. just buy furniture and put some pictures up. I might change the curtains once baby is born.


----------



## smawfl

OOh forgot to say I also booked my BabyShow tickets - got two for £20 - and hopefully should get my free gift in the post!


----------



## Pusscat

I'm planning on keeping baby in with us in our bedroom too, maybe not for 6 months, we'll see how it goes! I'm going to get a not too expensive moses basket for those first few months and then gradually let it also sleep in the cot bed during the day so that it gets used to it. I suppose we'll just keep baby with us in our room for as long as they're still comfortable in the moses basket.

I booked my tickets too and emailed the lady. Didn't hear anything back from her but I'm still hopefully for a surprise in the post! What day are you going? I'm going on the Saturday.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> I'm planning on keeping baby in with us in our bedroom too, maybe not for 6 months, we'll see how it goes! I'm going to get a not too expensive moses basket for those first few months and then gradually let it also sleep in the cot bed during the day so that it gets used to it. I suppose we'll just keep baby with us in our room for as long as they're still comfortable in the moses basket.
> 
> I booked my tickets too and emailed the lady. Didn't hear anything back from her but I'm still hopefully for a surprise in the post! What day are you going? I'm going on the Saturday.

Yeah we're getting a moses basket too, they grow out of them so quickly though!

We're going on the Sunday! I haven't heard back from her either, I guess she'll just post us the freebie, let me know when you get yours! Curious to know what it is!


----------



## Shh

Smawfl - no, no underwire, but I find them a lot more supportive than others I've tried.


----------



## Pusscat

I'm just going to have to hope the baby doesn't grow too fast!!

This is our nursery, complete with cat model. I don't think we even need to change the curtains because they're quite child-friendly. I think we must have sub-consciously been thinking 'potential baby's room' when we decorated, although we didn't talk about it at the time!

I've also attached a piccie of MIL's easter present to unborn grandchild! It's a lovely soft sleep suit and say 'I love cuddles' on it :cloud9: She's also bought several more clothing items from M&S plus she's knitted a toy sheep. She's going to be a great granny :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0185.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0188.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> I'm just going to have to hope the baby doesn't grow too fast!!
> 
> This is our nursery, complete with cat model. I don't think we even need to change the curtains because they're quite child-friendly. I think we must have sub-consciously been thinking 'potential baby's room' when we decorated, although we didn't talk about it at the time!
> 
> I've also attached a piccie of MIL's easter present to unborn grandchild! It's a lovely soft sleep suit and say 'I love cuddles' on it :cloud9: She's also bought several more clothing items from M&S plus she's knitted a toy sheep. She's going to be a great granny :haha:

Ah gorgeous room, and cute outfit!!

My MIL gave us a couple of bits at the weekend... a set of cute tiny socks! I don't think she realised but they're all different and they're actually for girls.. Bless her I didn't have the heart to tell her!

Have you got an idea of where you want to put everything in the baby room?


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smawfl - no, no underwire, but I find them a lot more supportive than others I've tried.

Thanks Shh, will definitely have a look :thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have to hope the baby doesn't grow too fast!!
> 
> This is our nursery, complete with cat model. I don't think we even need to change the curtains because they're quite child-friendly. I think we must have sub-consciously been thinking 'potential baby's room' when we decorated, although we didn't talk about it at the time!
> 
> I've also attached a piccie of MIL's easter present to unborn grandchild! It's a lovely soft sleep suit and say 'I love cuddles' on it :cloud9: She's also bought several more clothing items from M&S plus she's knitted a toy sheep. She's going to be a great granny :haha:
> 
> Ah gorgeous room, and cute outfit!!
> 
> My MIL gave us a couple of bits at the weekend... a set of cute tiny socks! I don't think she realised but they're all different and they're actually for girls.. Bless her I didn't have the heart to tell her!
> 
> Have you got an idea of where you want to put everything in the baby room?Click to expand...

Well after measuring up just now I'm not too sure how everything will fit it! It would all go in but I'd just be left with a very small walk way down the middle of the room, which would not be nice. Think i might have to search for some more slim line furniture. I definitely want the cot/bed to go in the corner to the left as you go in the room as that's away from the window and radiator. Then I'd like a comfy chair next to the window for breast feeding and general cuddles with baby :cloud9: And then the wardrobe and chest of drawers/changer will have to fit in around that! I might have to go for just a wardrobe with draws down below, and then a cot top changer? It's difficult to know how much storage a baby is going to need!


----------



## smawfl

I have the same dilemma as you, I think our rooms are about the same size. 

I really liked the idea of the cot top changers but ruled it out as I would prefer a drawer set with a changing bit on the top so I can put nappies, wipes etc in the drawers.

I'm also not having a chair as much as I would love one!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Awwww Hanyou that is so rough.
> 
> I feel ya though, just when I was starting to think I was in the clear today was a bad day...I started to get too cocky and not even eat something before I got out of bed. Well, bad move, I spent 30 min puking up bile. It would have been much nicer had it been a banana, lol.
> 
> Lesson learned - I am NOT out of first tri yet and I need to stop getting ahead of myself...
> 
> I am just so ready to move on to the energy, bump and movements phase!!!!

What kinds of foods do you keep next to the bed to eat before you get up? I dont think crackers are helping me out. Any suggestions? I puked again this morning, but only once. I dont want to have to take those pills again if I dont have to, they made me feel like I was hung over and gave me a huge headache. I want to look into more natural means of relief.



smawfl said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sooo glad it's the weekend, I love short weeks!!
> 
> *Hanyou *- sounds like the MS is getting worse, hope the pills help!

Me too, but I want to keep using as natural means as possible. I dont like feeling hungover lol



Pusscat said:


> Gaia and Han - the movement and bump stage will more than make up for the sicky stage :thumbup:

I'm sure hoping so. I can't wait!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hanyou - for awhile it was nuts (almonds and walnuts) because they are such good protein but I started getting sick thinking about them because I overdid it, lol. Sometimes I'll get DH to bring me a yogurt which works but also...bananas! They go down easy and really coat your stomach quickly. Those are my top three for sure!

Banana this morning in bed, then a turkey sausage and two eggs...and so far today is like a completely different day!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Hanyou - for awhile it was nuts (almonds and walnuts) because they are such good protein but I started getting sick thinking about them because I overdid it, lol. Sometimes I'll get DH to bring me a yogurt which works but also...bananas! They go down easy and really coat your stomach quickly. Those are my top three for sure!
> 
> Banana this morning in bed, then a turkey sausage and two eggs...and so far today is like a completely different day!

I will definitely try to keep some of those things close the the side of my bed. I couldn't get enough of the banana's last night in my cereal, so maybe my body needs them.
A turkey sausage sounds divine! I love turkey sausage!
I will try out these suggestions and I hope they help. I can't stand the constant puking :nope:


----------



## minimoocow

Hello all

Just popping in to say hi! This has turning into a real pregnancy thread - you are all blooming nicely.

Hanyou - no experience (obviously) but since I am vomit-phobic I did a LOT of research prior to feeling able to TTC . . . natural methods you could try are wrist bands https://www.biobands.com/ they seem to work in our family for sea sickness and have good reviews
Self hypnosis cd https://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/9.html I've used the relaxation and TTC ones - they are VERY good at relaxing me. Obviously the conceiving bit hasn't worked YET but I feel much better afterwards.
Also chinese remedies say ginger or peppermint works for sickness depending on whether you are hot or cold (if hot should take peppermint to cool down), if cold should take ginger to warm up. But worth checking with mw first as I've read some don't recommend peppermint tea when pregnant as it can cause uterine muscles to relax. Others seem to say its great for ms so who knows.

Hope that helps.

AFM. I think I OV'd yesterday so please send some dust my way . . . would be great to join you this month. I know its not been that long especially as I had a chemical in feb but it feels like we've been TTC for ages! We had loads of BDing this month but typically not yesterday! I'm hoping it doesn't make a huge difference as we had some the evening before and morning after. FX'd!


----------



## HanyouMama

minimoocow said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just popping in to say hi! This has turning into a real pregnancy thread - you are all blooming nicely.
> 
> Hanyou - no experience (obviously) but since I am vomit-phobic I did a LOT of research prior to feeling able to TTC . . . natural methods you could try are wrist bands https://www.biobands.com/ they seem to work in our family for sea sickness and have good reviews
> Self hypnosis cd https://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/9.html I've used the relaxation and TTC ones - they are VERY good at relaxing me. Obviously the conceiving bit hasn't worked YET but I feel much better afterwards.
> Also chinese remedies say ginger or peppermint works for sickness depending on whether you are hot or cold (if hot should take peppermint to cool down), if cold should take ginger to warm up. But worth checking with mw first as I've read some don't recommend peppermint tea when pregnant as it can cause uterine muscles to relax. Others seem to say its great for ms so who knows.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> AFM. I think I OV'd yesterday so please send some dust my way . . . would be great to join you this month. I know its not been that long especially as I had a chemical in feb but it feels like we've been TTC for ages! We had loads of BDing this month but typically not yesterday! I'm hoping it doesn't make a huge difference as we had some the evening before and morning after. FX'd!

Thanks for the tips :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust: 
To you Mini!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just popping in to say hi! This has turning into a real pregnancy thread - you are all blooming nicely.
> 
> Hanyou - no experience (obviously) but since I am vomit-phobic I did a LOT of research prior to feeling able to TTC . . . natural methods you could try are wrist bands https://www.biobands.com/ they seem to work in our family for sea sickness and have good reviews
> Self hypnosis cd https://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/9.html I've used the relaxation and TTC ones - they are VERY good at relaxing me. Obviously the conceiving bit hasn't worked YET but I feel much better afterwards.
> Also chinese remedies say ginger or peppermint works for sickness depending on whether you are hot or cold (if hot should take peppermint to cool down), if cold should take ginger to warm up. But worth checking with mw first as I've read some don't recommend peppermint tea when pregnant as it can cause uterine muscles to relax. Others seem to say its great for ms so who knows.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> AFM. I think I OV'd yesterday so please send some dust my way . . . would be great to join you this month. I know its not been that long especially as I had a chemical in feb but it feels like we've been TTC for ages! We had loads of BDing this month but typically not yesterday! I'm hoping it doesn't make a huge difference as we had some the evening before and morning after. FX'd!

So good to hear from you Mini! Chart looks good so sending lots and lots of dust your way!! :dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust


----------



## minimoocow

wow smawfl that's a lot of dust . . . it will have to be my month - thanks!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> wow smawfl that's a lot of dust . . . it will have to be my month - thanks!

Hehe I went a little copy & paste mad :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Mini, I don't think I can match smawfl but I wish you lots and lots of :dust: too. Fingers crossed it is your month. It's good to hear from you hon :hugs:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey mini, 1000 times the amount of dust sent by smawfl!!! Really hoping this is your month. 

Smawfl, I've read that you can have LO sleep in the iCandy strawberry carry cot overnight. I'm trying to do some more research on this but if true - more of an incentive to get the strawberry!!! :thumbup: this will then hopefully eradicate the need of a Moses basket too?? What's your thoughts?

Pusscat, hope you manage to get your nursery sorted!! I'm just in the process of getting some fitted wardrobes in there - looking forward to decorating ours - I enjoy being creative!!

Afm - 20 week scan was amazing!! :cloud9: baba had muscles!! S/he had biceps! Even though team yellow, I was trying to spy but couldn't make out any dangly bits or not! Ha! Sonographer was great! Explained things so well and was really encouraging during measurements, saying things like perfect, lovely, I'm happy with that, etc! 

Baba had his/her feet crossed at the bottom and clenched fists by their face!! Unfortunately, I have a low lying placenta. Although not covering my cervix, I have to go back for a rescan at 32 weeks! :winkwink: The midwife explained it all really well, and in 9/10 cases the placenta moves up. IF it doesn't, I'd need a c section... Plllleeeaaassseee move up placenta!!! I'm just so glad that lil baba is growing well. Can't wait to meet him/her!!

How's everyone else doing? All good I hope x


----------



## seaweed eater

FSB I'm so glad your scan was such a great experience and that baby is doing well :hugs: He/she will be delivering some mean punches soon with those muscles, I bet! :p Do you know how far from the cervix your placenta is? Mine was covering at 13 weeks and as of yesterday is 2cm away...I think if it stays at 2cm I would still have to have a section but I'm hopeful that it's moving in the right direction (I think 2.5 might be enough so not much farther to go). As you said, the vast majority of them do move up so I'm sure you will be fine! It will be cool to have that extra scan, too!

Wondering if any of you, particularly those who are slightly farther along, are beginning to feel slightly crowded...my bump isn't even that big but suddenly I'm having trouble bending forward at the hip! It was uncomfortable to put my shoes on this morning! I knew this was coming at some point but it's surprising to feel it so soon. I asked my due date group and none of them could sympathize yet, so for now I'm the only freak feeling it early :haha:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Thank you SWE! I hope yours continues to move also - they didn't measure mine at the 12 week scan? 

I initially thought I was getting kicks from the big bean, now I'm convinced they were punches! :haha:

And yes, I'm feeling slightly restricted in terms of bending over! I've only got a tiny bump really but I've always been lucky in having a small waist (and massive thighs - genetics) so I think it's really noticeable!

I go back to school on Monday but I've been so distracted with baby stuff, I've not done nearly enough work! Oh dear! I think the kids and my colleagues are going to think I ate all the Easter eggs as I didn't reveal my pregnancy to everyone before we broke up! I think my bump is more noticeable now... I'm prepared for all the banter and jokes! :haha:

Have a lovely weekend all :flower:


----------



## Pusscat

Minimoo - mega loads of :dust:!! Good to hear from you and really really hope this month is the month!

FSB - aw, your scan sounds like it went perfectly, appart from the placenta being low, but in terms of happy baby, it's all looking good :thumbup: I really hope my sonographer is nice and explains things properly! The last one we had was rubbish and I couldn't understand what all the baby bits were because he rushed through it all too quickly. Hopefully that was just because I was there for the NT scan. But still hope I get someone else!

We had a little look at prams in John Lewis today and we both liked the Icandy, I think it was and apple jogger. The main issue with prams will be fitting them in the boot of my car as my boot is tiny. So mustn't set my heart on a pram before measuring it up when folded. I hadn't considered having the baby sleep in the pram carrycot, but looking at the icandy web site, it says you can. Only trouble would be I wouldn't be able to fit the carry cot in my car boot :wacko:

Seaweed - I can still bend over to put shoes on but it does feel somewhat uncomfortable now, it causes pressure and sometimes pain in my tummy so I've had to start sitting on the stairs to put my shoes on. You're not the only freak on here :hugs:

FSB - I'm the same, back to school on monday and still not finished planning :dohh: All my colleagues know but none of the children or parents. I'm going to announce it when we get back but not quite sure how I'm going to do it! Have you told your class? I think you teach older children than me so it might be different for you. I might take the scan photos in and show them, although not sure they'd understand the picture? Or maybe they would, it's quite clearly a baby. I'll start preparing myself for the easter egg jokes now!


----------



## Pusscat

FSB - is your avatar photo still your old scan photo or is it a new one? Can we see your 20 week one if you have it? :flower:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey Pusscat - hope you have a nice sonographer too. My 12 week one was a bit miserable and unfriendly. She took a rubbish picture and I had to ask for a clearer one - she tutted and snapped again! Ha!!

My class are 15-16 year olds leaving in 6 weeks! Part :cry: part :happydance:!! More free time but more things to do also! I'll miss them. They were my first form so I've had them for five years!! One of my colleagues who I have told said they were asking her just before we broke up whether I was pregnant! How on Earth did they know!!?? Not even staff had clicked on!! I like the idea of showing them scan pics, I'll probably put them on my laptop and project them. We have a really good rapport so I know they'll be dead chuffed! 

I will upload my 20 week pic tomorrow when I drag my laptop out (and actually start planning) ha!! I'm just awful for distracting myself!!!!! :blush:


----------



## ds0910

Hi ladies. WOW there is a lot to catch up on!

CONGRATS HM on the :bfp: So happy for you!
Hard to believe how far along a lot of us are! Seems like it has flown by! Quick catch up.....second genetic screening came back and everything was fine with a risk for Downs at 1:9400 or so:thumbup: Have had a horrible UTI for the past few weeks but seems to be getting better slowly and m/s has finally slacked off for now atleast but the exhaustion has gotten pretty rough this past week. Also having some pinching pains in my lower abdomen which is suspected of being "round ligament pain" from my uterus growing. And last but CERTAINLY not least had my 18wk scan and we are having a...drum roll please.............................:blue:BOY:blue:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am now FINALLY starting to get SUPER excited and I think the mommy bug is finally starting to bite!! Was getting scared I wouldn't ever get really excited.....guess it just takes some a little longer than others:cloud9:

Ok well I won't take up any more of your time. So glad to hear all pregnant mommas are doing well and continued LUCK and :dust: to the ladies still TTC!
Oh, and here is a pick of my 18+6 bump! Starting to get a little bit of one lol
 



Attached Files:







100_0883.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## seaweed eater

Yayyyy a little boy!!! Congrats DS :yipee:
I hope you feel all the way better soon!


----------



## HanyouMama

Thanks DS! Congrats on the little boy! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Hi Girls, how's everyone doing today?

*FeelSoBlessed *- I don't think I'm going to get a carrycot. They don't stay in them very long and I prefer the moses basket for them to sleep in I think. (Much prettier :haha:) I saw the iCandy Strawberry again yesterday (I think you're right they can sleep in the carrycot) and as much as I LOVE it I think it will be to heavy and bulky for my car :cry: Also, I can fold it down ok, but it always takes a couple of attempts :cry: So now my shortlist is:

iCandy Cherry
BabyStyle Oyster
Uppababy Cruz 

Not actually seen the Cruz in real life so hoping to see it when it comes in stock at the Baby shop or at the BabyShow!

Glad the scan went well! Hope the placenta moves, I'm sure I read it often does :thumbup:

*Seaweed *- I'm definitely starting to feel more aware of the bump... putting socks on is difficult and it's there when I'm at the table eating! Goodness knows what it'll be like when I'm bigger!! So yep, definitely sympathise!!

*DS0910 *- so good to see you! Glad the screening went well and congrats on the boy news!!! :happydance::happydance: I have pullings occasionally too. Glad you're feeling excited and the bug has hit :haha:

Here's a bump piccie of me yesterday at 17 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







17weeks.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gaiagirl

FSB - good luck with the class! I'm sure theyll be so happy for you!

DS - Congrats! A boy :) So sweet. Glad you are getting into planning!!!!

Smawfl -Cute bump!!!! I love the UPPAbaby Cruz too, how much does it go for where you are?! I think I saw it for $700 US which would be too much for us but maybe I can find it for less, I really love that one.

AFM - I just found out my friend has a Doppler she is going to lend us, and we are picking it up today!!!! I am so excited. My DH isn't as excited because he actually doesn't want to overuse that type of technology on the baby, which I agree about. We are just going to use it every so often if I'm worried or need some reassurance. I've looked at some research and while there is not a lot done (which makes me uneasy) I think a long as it's not all the time it's ok :) I forget, do any of you use a Doppler?

I have had crazy hip and pelvic pain for the past few days. I did read that about now they start to stretch and widen so I guess that's it. I literally feel like it's a pain the ass, lol.


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Smawfl -Cute bump!!!! I love the UPPAbaby Cruz too, how much does it go for where you are?! I think I saw it for $700 US which would be too much for us but maybe I can find it for less, I really love that one.
> 
> AFM - I just found out my friend has a Doppler she is going to lend us, and we are picking it up today!!!! I am so excited. My DH isn't as excited because he actually doesn't want to overuse that type of technology on the baby, which I agree about. We are just going to use it every so often if I'm worried or need some reassurance. I've looked at some research and while there is not a lot done (which makes me uneasy) I think a long as it's not all the time it's ok :) I forget, do any of you use a Doppler?
> 
> I have had crazy hip and pelvic pain for the past few days. I did read that about now they start to stretch and widen so I guess that's it. I literally feel like it's a pain the ass, lol.

Have you seen the Cruz in real life? I watched a couple of YouTube videos on it this morning and it looks very neat. I love the small wheels, not keen on some of the prams that have HUGE rear wheels.

The shop that told me about it didn't have one in stock so she couldn't tell me the price but I guess it'll be about that price. 

The good thing with it is you can use it from birth with a snug cushion thing :thumbup: so I'd want to see how that works too.

I've been tempted by a doppler but I think I would be tempted to use it all the time. I figured once I start feeling baby more often then that will be a good reasurance for me.

Yep the pains have started for me too... I told my midwife and she said "yep that's so normal in pregnancy" I hope it doesn't get too bad!


----------



## seaweed eater

Love the bump, smawfl! :flower:


----------



## Pusscat

DS - Wow, so excited for you! A little boy. Glad it's made things a bit clearer for you and you're getting excited! Have you bought much for the baby yet? Nice little bumpy too :thumbup:

Smawfl - that's a great bump for 17 weeks :thumbup: I think you're bigger than me although I'm not sure if I look more pregnant to other people than I do to myself, if you know what I mean!? :wacko: 

Gaia - ooh, good luck with the doppler! I haven't got one. I've looked at them many times online but don't think I'm going to get one as like smawfl says, I'd be tempted to use it too much! And the baby is making him/herself known to me fairly regularly now so that's reassurance enough :cloud9: I've had the pains in the ass most of today too :nope: And in the hip. It started when we were doing the shopping and has continued through the day. Didn't help that I wanted to do gardening and cleaning today :dohh: I've done everything I can physically do, just more slowly than usual! I also got really awful cramp in my thigh yesterday, funnily enough when I was crouching down to look at some maternity bras :wacko: Plus I was upstairs in M&S so getting down the stairs was soooo painful! I can still feel it in my thigh today so it must have done some damage to the muscle. 

Hope you have all had a good weekend. Back to school in the morning :cry: Yes, it makes teachers want to cry as well as the kids!


----------



## ds0910

No nothing yet Pusscat. Still trying to look on line and get ideas for the nursery and stuff. But I did get a lot of clothes from my sister yesterday from her two boy and am in the process of getting those washed......even though I don't have a dresser for them yet lol BOOOOO! Will hopefully be going to look at some stuff with one of my friends next week:happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Post a bump pic Pussycat!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Post a bump pic Pussycat!

Oh, ok then :winkwink:

Bump as of 2 minutes ago. 19 weeks exactly.
 



Attached Files:







phpA8GBaoAM.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HanyouMama

I'm loving all the bump pictures ladies! :thumbup: The actual bump stage must be much better than the bloat stage lol I was already overweight before and now I have bloat lol Even DH noticed last night when he had to peel me off of the couch last night after having horrible morning sickness all day. 
The good news is that I've read that morning sickness is a good sign that you HCg is at good levels and there is less risk of miscarriage. I'm still not taking that to be final, but it made me feel better.

I'm actually thinking about telling my parents today, it's getting really hard to hide the pregnancy with how much I have been getting sick. I wanted to wait until I was 12 weeks, but I think I want my parents to know regardless of what happens. Did you all tell your parents early?


----------



## smawfl

Hehe lovely bump!!


----------



## smawfl

Hany - we told our parents at 10 weeks. Would have told them sooner but DH's parents live 3 hours away and we wanted to tell them together and that was the only time we could get them together. Would have told them sooner otherwise but to be honest my parents had already guessed by then. It seems I'm not very good at hiding it!


----------



## HanyouMama

I think we are going to tell my parents today, since we see them and talk to them more. It's getting harder to hide it from them. We hardly ever see my husbands parents, so we may wait to talk to them. We may have to tell his dad and step mom though because we will be moving into their house on the 30th of this month...


----------



## seaweed eater

Ouch, I've been getting those calf cramps a lot, especially as I'm waking up and stretching my legs...fortunately nothing so bad yet that I've continued to feel it throughout the day, but I've heard that's pretty common! :hugs: Hope you feel better!

Happy 19 weeks to both you and DS, and 17 to Smawfl yesterday, and 11 to Gaiagirl tomorrow...and, I forgot to say, nice bump DS too! I can definitely see the start of a bump :thumbup: but I can also tell you're going to be one of those lucky girls who has a totally flat stomach a week after giving birth!

I've been totally unmotivated with work this week so I've been trying to direct my energy toward nesting...our future nursery is currently a study/storage room and it's a total disaster...and ever since our wedding basically all of the storage spaces in our apartment have been overflowing, so we really need to reorganize and purge. And that's before we're even ready for baby furniture or childproofing. It's a huge project but a very good way to procrastinate :lol:


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, I started that post about an hour ago and so much has happened since then :p

Nice bump Pusscat :thumbup: I think we look pretty similar!

HM, you're right that ms is a good sign that your hormone levels are high enough, and every day that passes with no bleeding is a good sign too! I know I have read that most MCs happen in the first 6 weeks, and most MCs also involve bleeding (MMCs are rarer) so you are in great shape. :hugs:

We told our parents right away -- we found out on 1/1 and told my parents on the 2nd and his on the 5th or so. I thought a lot about this before we were TTC and decided that would be the best thing. I remember my mother telling me that a family friend had told her she was pregnant the day the friend herself found out...if a family friend does that, I figured my mom would be hurt not to find out about her own daughter's pregnancy right away. :p But it seems not to be the norm so maybe she would have understood.

I am glad we told my parents because they have us over for dinner almost every week and it would have been hard to hide the morning sickness from them...especially since my dad is very proud of his cooking and would otherwise have been insulted by my aversions and lack of appetite :haha: but I don't know whether I would have regretted it if we'd had a miscarriage. With my in-laws, who live far away, it didn't make much of a difference one way or the other, although they were always very happy to hear updates.


----------



## Pusscat

Han - I told my mum just a few days after finding oit. And then my mum and sister a week or so after that. Hope you have a good day telling parents - they're going to be so excited :thumbup:

Seaweed - that sounds like a big job and I know I'd be the same and just put it off for as long as possible! The sorting out bit will be very dull but the baby decorating bit will be exciting so it will all be worth it :winkwink:

My leg STILL hurts when I walk down and up stairs!


----------



## HanyouMama

I'm kind of nervous to tell them to be honest :wacko: I know they'll be excited, but it's still nerve wracking none the less. My parents are divorced too, so getting them together would be suspicious lol. They are really good friends, but getting all of the family together takes alot of time and effort. We are going to be telling them separately.


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> I'm kind of nervous to tell them to be honest :wacko: I know they'll be excited, but it's still nerve wracking none the less. My parents are divorced too, so getting them together would be suspicious lol. They are really good friends, but getting all of the family together takes alot of time and effort. We are going to be telling them separately.

I was really really nervous too! The more people you tell the easier it gets. But the first one is definitely nerve wracking! My parents are divorced too and are definitely not friends so had to tell them separately. Don't think my dad minded that I'd told my mum a week before him, at least he didn't say so. He was just very very happy :thumbup:


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies

Love the bumb pics!

Can you have a look at my chart this month - Fertility Friend as put me as 5DPO but I think I'm only 3DPO. Also my coverline is very low - what do you think?


----------



## Pusscat

minimoocow said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Love the bumb pics!
> 
> Can you have a look at my chart this month - Fertility Friend as put me as 5DPO but I think I'm only 3DPO. Also my coverline is very low - what do you think?

Hi mini. It looks like ff is just going off the positive opk but I agree ov looks more likely to have been 2 days after that. I'm not sure, but I'd go with the temp dip and then spike as pinpointing ov, therefore making you 3dpo.

Coverline seems to make sense to me


----------



## HanyouMama

DH and I are talking more about whether or not we are going to tell. I will keep you posted :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Mini, I agree that you are more likely to be 3 DPO...weird on FF's part since usually it recognizes that ov can be a day or two after +OPK!


----------



## HanyouMama

Told my parents today and they were soooo excited! This will be their first grandchild :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay! Exciting!

I think you ladies have the right idea with the Doppler. I made a deal with myself to only use it once a week at the most, and NOT to stress if I couldn't find it.

Well, tried today for just a few minutes and no luck! Saw some high readings on the display but couldn't hear anything but mine. Not stressing though, especially consider how sick i felt today! 

Anyways, I'll try again in a week with a very full bladder and maybe it'll do the trick!


----------



## smawfl

Morning All

Lovely sunny Monday morning! Hope you're all well! Those back to work after a nice Easter break - good luck and hope your first day back goes well!

*Hanyou *- glad the parent telling went well! We were nervous too.. don't know why as they were all super excited for us but I guess it's such big news isn't it! Happy news though!!

*Mini *- I agree with the others, i think FF may adjust your OV in the next couple of days :thumbup:

*Gaiagirl *- that sounds like a good doppler plan. That was my one concern too, not being able to find the heart beat. When I saw my midwife even she struggled so that confirmed to me that if a proffessional took a while to find it, then I would have no hope! She also said when babies are so small it's harder to find as they're swimming around and moving so much. She kept having to chase after the heartbeat as baby was moving lots! Was pretty cool though, as she could tell when the baby gave out a big kick! LOL I couldn't feel a thing!!


----------



## Pusscat

Han - so glad you decided to tell them and that it all went well :hugs: It's the first grandchild for both sets of parents for us too, which is quite cool :thumbup:

So I told my class today. I let them all say their news from the Easter holidays and then asked them if they wanted to hear my news. I got them all to gather around close and told them it was big news and that I was going to have a baby. I showed them my bump and tried explained that there was a little baby in there but it's not ready to come out yet. I put a ruler on my tummy and told them it was as long as the ruler. Then showed them the scan pictures after explaining that there's a special machine that can see inside mummy's tummys. They wanted to know if I was having a boy or a girl so I told them I'll be having another picture taken on friday to find out. Which then led to the obvious discussion of how I'll tell if it's a boy of girl. One of the little boys said "you'll know if it's a little boy if it's got a tinky", so I just said yes, if it's got a little willy then we'll know it's a boy! And amazingly another boy knew about the umbilical cord and that that was how the baby got food. I tried to explain the time scale to them, saying that I would have the baby in September when they have moved up to their next class. But for some of them the concept of time isn't firmly in place so it was quite difficult! 

So no awquard questions. A few of them looked really excited but a few of them looked totally not bothered by it all. 

I didn't tell any parents but hopefully some of the children will reveal the news this evening and I'll get some questions and comments tomorrow morning. 

I'm really happy that they know now :cloud9:

Hope everyone has had a good monday. I'm exhasted now :sleep: Looking forward to pizza for dinner and then a nice sleep.


----------



## smawfl

Ah that's so sweet, how old are they Pussycat?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Ah that's so sweet, how old are they Pussycat?

4 and 5.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Ah that's so sweet, how old are they Pussycat?
> 
> 4 and 5.Click to expand...

Aww tiny then - how cute!


----------



## HanyouMama

It's so twisted! The only thing I want to eat is either taco's or pizza, and I work in a pizza shop! :dohh: I just dont want that pizza lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww yay, HM I'm so glad it went well with your parents, and Pusscat your story is adorable!! :cloud9: They are so cute at that age! I can't believe one of them knew about the umbilical cord...must be a kid with a younger sibling!

HM, I say go for the pizza and tacos until you get tired of them. There really are worse things you could be eating. Around 9-11 weeks one of the only things I ever wanted to eat was bean and cheese burritos...I had maybe 4-5 per week. Eventually I threw one up and since then I can't even look at a burrito...but I wouldn't have survived that time without them! :wacko:


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> HM, I say go for the pizza and tacos until you get tired of them. There really are worse things you could be eating. Around 9-11 weeks one of the only things I ever wanted to eat was bean and cheese burritos...I had maybe 4-5 per week. Eventually I threw one up and since then I can't even look at a burrito...but I wouldn't have survived that time without them! :wacko:

That's what I've been trying to do is roll with whatever I'm craving since that is the only time I ever really want to eat. If I dont eat what I'm craving, usually im too sick to eat :wacko: 

The morning sickness hasnt really let up that much, so I have been having to use those pills daily, which I dont really like but I would die of dehydration without them :dohh: I have only been taking half of a pill though to try to help control the vomiting.
I talked to my mom yesterday about her pregnancies after I told her about mine and she said she too had horrible, horrible morning sickness with my brother and my sister (she didnt have it with me :haha:). She gave me some tips that helped her and I think I need to make a trip to the store to pick up some things. Its just been hard to want to eat at all, so im hoping that part lets up soon, along with the vomiting.


----------



## ds0910

Glad telling the parents went well HM! This will be my in-laws first grandbaby too! We told ours right after we left the dr at our first appointment. We told them that early because we planned on waiting till 8wks or so with the first, so when I lost the baby we told them because I knew mine would want to know and they really seemed hurt that they didn't know about the pregnancy. So we went ahead in case it happened again, which obviously so far so good. They told us the risk of MC goes down some when you get a strong heartbeat and goes down from there:thumbup:

Awww thanks seaweed!! I sure hope I get my figure back and QUICK!! lol Guess we will just have to see!

Baby seems to have figured out how to stretch, as when I was walking up to the front counter at work I had to stop because I suddenly started having A LOT of pressure pushing down and forward at the bottom of my tummy! SO WEIRD!! Felt like my uterus was gonna fall out:haha: He did it again later in the afternoon:flower:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hanyou don't feel bad, I just scarfed down fettucine Alfredo and a piece of chocolate cake. I don't think ive ever eaten that for dinner but it was SOOOO good and worth it!!!!

I figure if I have to feel sick for 7 weeks I better at least get to eat what I want!


----------



## gaiagirl

OK I broke down and tried again...and found it! Just for a few seconds and then baby took off, but was about 160-170 bpm.

Phew, relief. Ill try to let DH hear later this week or on the weekend...it is so addictive but I really want to let the little one be and not pester them! :winkwink:


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww yay, glad you heard it Gaiagirl! :cloud9: It really is early at this point but I know how the mind can get to thinking something could be wrong...


----------



## smawfl

Yay glad you managed to hear the HB Gaiagirl!

I'm definately feeling little kicks now!! Yesterday was the turning point and the tickles were stronger! Last evening while I was doing the washing up Baby was really tickling me and made me giggle! :cloud9:


----------



## HanyouMama

I just woke up 30 minutes ago and am ready to go back to bed :sleep: I am just so tired... I can't seem to get enough sleep.


----------



## seaweed eater

Yay for kicks, smawfl!! :cloud9: That's awesome! Hehe I remember a week or two when they felt ticklish...that's a funny feeling.

Aww, I remember feeling exactly the same way, HM :hugs: like there were not enough hours somehow for me to get all the sleep I needed! I'm sorry first tri is treating you so hard, and I hope it gets better really soon!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Yay for kicks, smawfl!! :cloud9: That's awesome! Hehe I remember a week or two when they felt ticklish...that's a funny feeling.

It's lovely :cloud9: can't wait for the proper kicks!


----------



## minimoocow

Well FF seems to be adament I am 8DPO. I'm sure I'm only 6 but does that mean I can test 2 days earlier?! :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Well FF seems to be adament I am 8DPO. I'm sure I'm only 6 but does that mean I can test 2 days earlier?! :thumbup:

Hi Mini!

Definitely interesting.. what happens if you remove the positive OPK result.. just out of curiosity what does FF do??

And no, no testing early!! :)


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> minimoocow said:
> 
> 
> Well FF seems to be adament I am 8DPO. I'm sure I'm only 6 but does that mean I can test 2 days earlier?! :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Mini!
> 
> Definitely interesting.. what happens if you remove the positive OPK result.. just out of curiosity what does FF do??
> 
> And no, no testing early!! :)Click to expand...


I just tried that . . . it moved my OV to CD16 which I think is more likely. 

So when can I test then? :haha:


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minimoocow said:
> 
> 
> Well FF seems to be adament I am 8DPO. I'm sure I'm only 6 but does that mean I can test 2 days earlier?! :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Mini!
> 
> Definitely interesting.. what happens if you remove the positive OPK result.. just out of curiosity what does FF do??
> 
> And no, no testing early!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just tried that . . . it moved my OV to CD16 which I think is more likely.
> 
> So when can I test then? :haha:Click to expand...


No earlier than Monday! :winkwink: x


----------



## HanyouMama

I can't eat anything! Nothing, and I mean absolutely nothing sounds good at all! :cry: Anything I think about eating or try to eat makes me want to vomit again! :cry:
Sorry, I needed to rant...


----------



## smawfl

Just come back from my first pregnancy pilates class and loved it! Felt so good to be doing some form of exercise, can't wait to go again! I have my exercise mojo back! Was also really nice to talk to other pregnant women, even though we were all at different stages of pregnancy! 

Anyone else doing or thinking of doing pregnancy pilates? I'm going to do yoga a bit later on too.


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - I went to my first pregnancy pilates yesterday too!! It was great and a much harder work out than I was expecting - she really worked our arms! First proper exercise I've done sine November last year so it felt really good. The hardest part I found was doing pelvic floor exercises at the same time as arm or leg exercises. I find pelvic floor exercises hard enough without having to do something else at the same time :wacko: Hopefully I'll get better at it though!

I had my scan today!!! The baby is looking good, all measurements are normal. It was lovely to see baby again, looking a bit more like a chubby baby than last time. We found out the sex, but thought I'd tease you all and have a bit of a guessing game first. So here is my scan photo. What do you all think? :blue: or :pink:?
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan 001 cropped.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smawfl

Gorgeous photo! I think pink! X


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooohh Pusscat what a tease!!! It's hard to tell from that angle since by 20 weeks I don't think the nub theory is supposed to apply anymore...but I think those look more like labia so I guess girl!

I'm so glad everything went well with the scan! :happydance:

Smawfl, I haven't gone to any pregnancy pilates or yoga classes...may try a yoga class at some point. Have just been dancing a bit, maybe 3-4 times a week, just for fun. I'm glad you enjoyed the class!

HM I'm so sorry, I hope you're feeling better today... :hugs: really hope you get some relief soon!!

How's everyone else feeling? :hugs: Mini, how is your TWW?

I had an appointment yesterday and heard the heartbeat...asked about having another ultrasound to check on my cervix since I've still been feeling a lot of pressure, but the doctor said it was normal and nothing to worry about. I can accept that. Good news is the heartbeat is good and the second trimester screening came back really low risk for everything :happydance: much lower than first trimester in fact! I wonder why.

Other than that I've been noticing a definite increase in both mood swings and appetite this week! I'm not thrilled about either of them...I've been gaining weight right on track while eating pretty healthily so I assume I'll gain faster if I start eating more! It's not a big deal to me though -- I plan to listen to my body whatever happens. More people have been commenting on my bump this week so maybe there is a "pop" in the near future!


----------



## HanyouMama

Home sick today :( Have to miss another day's work... I feel bad because I feel like I'm not doing my part financially, but DH says it is all okay and he understands. I really hope this passes soon :cry:


----------



## gaiagirl

That's hard Hanyou. I hope you feel better but don't feel guilty doing what you have to during the first Tri. It's so hard!!!!

I'm feeling pretty good today so hopefully soon you will be too :)

I have discovered that I'm allergic to the ultrasound gel that I borrowed with the Doppler. I have a nasty red rash all over my abdomen! Gross!

I guess I'll have to wait awhile to hear baby again :(


----------



## HanyouMama

I sure hope you're right Gaiagirl. I hope it passes soon. I haven't even been able to really eat anything at all today. Only some apple and a bit of cereal. I feel so weak :(

That sucks about the gel :( I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pusscat

Han - sorry to hear the sickness is continuing :hugs: As the others said, don't feel guilty about being selfish and doing what your body needs, it's for the good of you and your baby.

Gaia - is there an alternative gel you could buy? Seems a shame not to be able to use the Doppler now you have it.

Seaweed - glad heartbeat and screenings were good. Strange how it's changed since 1st tri! As for the increased appetite it sounds like you're very aware of what you eat so I doubt you're going to go crazy and start pigging out on everything in sight. And you're dancing regularly too aren't you? That'll help with the weight and the mood swings! Plus, I think people expect pregnant ladies to be moody so just go with it while you can get away with it :winkwink:

Don't know when other decemberists will be on so I'm just going to end the brief guessing game now because I want to tell you.... It's a girl! So well done to seaweed and smawfl! I am so so happy to be having a baby girl. It's going to be very dangerous going near baby shops now though - so many pretty girly things! And my sister works on Monsoon, so she's said it's going to be difficult for her not to buy all the baby girl things in her shop. 

Am I the first confirmed pink bump? 

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## smawfl

Ah congratulations on your girl!! Woohoo I think you are indeed the first confirmed girl! I'll update the list! X


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Ah congratulations on your girl!! Woohoo I think you are indeed the first confirmed girl! I'll update the list! X

Thanks Smawfl. I wonder if there will be any more :pink:s. Are you going to be finding out the sex before the birth? If I remember correctly, there weren't many of us on here that were going to find out before baby is born.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Ah congratulations on your girl!! Woohoo I think you are indeed the first confirmed girl! I'll update the list! X
> 
> Thanks Smawfl. I wonder if there will be any more :pink:s. Are you going to be finding out the sex before the birth? If I remember correctly, there weren't many of us on here that were going to find out before baby is born.Click to expand...

No we won't be finding out although both of us think girl! Don't know why though!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay! That's so awesome Pusscat! I secretly want a girl but I really think it's a boy, which is obviously lovely too :) I will just need to religiously follow the shettles method to try for a girl next time! I am not finding out, but there is a placental location theory before 12 weeks, and I distinctly heard mine on the right which = boy. We will see in November!

The gel thing is annoying, I thought it was an after sun aloe I used that was really old but then I used the US gel and it got irritated as well. Just looked and the US gel expired in 2010! Not sure how a gel can expire, but I won't be using it again.

I tried so DH could hear baby last night, but with the lotion and lube I tried there was way too much noise and I coulnt hear even my own heartbeat let alone baby. Kinda stressful to try for a long time and nothing...I'm definitely beginning to think the Doppler was a terrible idea. At least before 16 weeks!

You ladies think that if something had gone wrong I would have an idea? I know it sounds paranoid but we told several more people this week and it just makes me a but panicked because now they would all have to know if something tragic were to happen...ugh.

Anyways, hope you all are having a fantastic weekend! 2 days until 12 weeks...some say it's second Tri but I think in Canada we say 14 weeks is...


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat, congratulations on your little girl!! :yipee: Yay, the thread's first confirmed girl! You're right, there are SO many adorable baby things to buy for girls. :cloud9:

Gaiagirl, I'm sorry about your allergic reaction and that the doppler isn't providing any reassurance :hugs: absolutely, chances are if something had gone wrong you would have some external sign, like bleeding. Especially since you have already seen the heartbeat. It's MUCH more likely that baby is doing perfectly fine in there!

For using the doppler, maybe you could ask the clinic that did your scan what gel they use for ultrasounds? Because you had one of those with no allergic reaction, right?

And for your rash, you may be doing this already but I know it's ok to use cortisone cream during pregnancy because my doctor just told me to use it for a skin reaction.

VERY excited that you are (more or less) close to 2nd tri :happydance: from what I understand, 14 weeks breaks up the pregnancy more evenly but 12 is more of a developmental milestone, when organs are done being formed, the placenta is in control, and risk of spontaneous m/c due to genetic abnormalities etc. goes down a whole lot. So whether it's second tri or not, it's really great that you have gotten this far. :hugs:

HM, don't feel guilty for taking care of yourself!! :hugs: If you were feeling this badly due to the flu or something else you wouldn't hesitate to stay home, would you? Somehow the fact that it's pregnancy can make it seem different, but it shouldn't!

Smawfl, I know I've read that mothers can guess the sex correctly about 70% of the time...so I bet you are right that it's a girl ;)

I'm starting to get really impatient for our scan on Wednesday :yipee: although I really don't know what I'll do if we find out it's a girl! It might take some time to recover from the shock :lol:

How are second tri ladies doing with clothes? Just when I finished buying new pants, now I'm growing out of all my tops! I like shopping, but it's a drag to have to keep spending time and money! :wacko: Oh well.


----------



## HanyouMama

Had to come home again today from work, I wasn't going to go in in the first place but of course my boss was "off today" I went in for 2 hours until the other manager could make it in. I was puking and dying more than half the time. 
I had not gotten a wink of sleep and had to call my doctor this morning. He said that if I am unable to keep any food or liquids down that I will need to go get fluids in the emergency room. After taking a short nap, i was able to keep a bit of water down. Right now I'm just taking it slow and sipping on water and will move to crackers shortly if the water stays.
I really hope this passes, I hate this. I know it will all be worth it in the end, but right now I hate it :cry: I have no idea how my mom made it through the sickness if it was anything like mine...


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello you lovely Decemberists!

Right, I'm going back a bit so please bare with me...

Lovely bumps *DS, smawfl and Pusscat!* Mine has well and truly popped! I love it! Will try and post pic!

*Smawlf* - anymore decisions on the strawberry? I'm not sure whether it's cutting it a bit fine to wait until the baby show? Last thing you want is a super long delivery wait. There's a shop down the road that stocks it and another one not far away but I'd like to make a few more price comparisons.

My class make me laugh! One of them said... 'Miss, er, miss, er, er... Congratulations on your pregnancy'! Colleagues are clicking on one by one also! I'm a bit shy about it and I don't know why! :haha: *Pusscat* - sounds like your class responded nicely too. Mine are 15 - 16 year olds so a very different response (almost, yeah we knew Miss... just didn't want to say in case)!!

*Hanyou* - so sorry that MS is being so awful to you :hugs:. I was one of the lucky ones so can't offer much advice other than, it will all be worth it and lil bump must be thriving in there! Glad telling your parents went so well! I really do hope your MS passes soon - doesn't sound nice at all.

*Seaweed* - hope the calf cramps have eased! As if I'm already getting swollen ankles :shrug: Not good... my mom got me some flight socks! She's just so cute!

*Gaigirl *- so glad to hear bump is doing well on the doppler. I was tempted but way too scared that I'd freak myself out. First thing I look for anytime I have a scan is a heartbeat. I think I actually hold my breath until I see one! Be careful with that gel won't you - and don't stress yourself out too much!

*Mini* - I hope everything is going well with you. We're always wishing you lots and lots of dust. 

*Smawfl and Pusscat*- Glad you enjoyed your classes. I have a pregnancy yoga class at the start of May (booked a block of 4 to start off with) and I cannot wait! I've been to aqua at my local gym, etc but I love spin, combat, zumba so it's very different (and DH is more at ease with me doing chilled out Aqua as opposed to the other more active classes :dohh: Miss them sooooo much). *Seaweed *- I'm going to get dancing in the mornings too (if I can get up in time :sleep:)

Right... hope I'm not boring anyone :blush:! What I'm doing is scrolling through the thread on my phone but typing on my laptop! Almost there!

*Pusscat* - loving your scan pic! How clear and what a lovely little chunky leg!!! Absolutely gorgeous! Arrrhhhhhh!!!! Just got to post that says she's a girl!!!!! Beautiful little girl too!!!!!! How exciting!!!!

Well, that's me updated I think!

And here's my 20 week scan pic. We won't be finding out the sex... EVERYONE has said boy except 2 people (not based on pic neither)! I personally do not have any idea. Sonographer got a close up of upper body which makes me wonder! Hmmmm. Therefore, no nub but I'd welcome skull guesses!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Picture1-20wk.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies!

Sorry for my brief posts, I hadn't been on the laptop all weekend and was viewing the forum on my phone!

*Pussycat *- Did you like the pilates? I also felt she worked my arms, and thighs too! I know what you mean about the pelvic floor exercises.. I'm terrible at remembering to do them :dohh: Just seen your scan pic again, so lovely!! 

*Seaweed *- Glad the heartbeat was all good and everything ok with your cervix and screening results! I've had a couple of comments on my size too - my boss (male) said I'm starting to look pregnant now, and my hairdresser (who i haven't seen since Christmas) said congratulations when I told her then said she thought i'd put on weight! I know she meant well but I thought, oh crap I'm getting fat! LOL

*Gaiagirl *- How annoying you're allergic to the gel, is there anything else you can use? It's so normal to feel panicky and worried. Over the last couple of days I've been freaking out as I've not felt many flutters as I did earlier in the week so I'm back to worrying again! I'm sure everything is fine hun. 
I class first trimester as up to 12 weeks, as Seaweed said it's a big milestone, but I think all the apps and internet site say 13 or 14 weeks. I'm also wondering about second tri, does that start at 26 weeks?

*FeelSoBlessed *- Would be lovely to see your bump too!
I haven't decided on the Strawberry, I think I talked myself out of it as it's just going to take up too much space in my boot. It doen't fold down very small which the others I like do. It's a shame as I love the style.
So lovely about your class, they're obviously happy for you bless.
LOVE the scan pic!!!! I think boy too!!!! :blue:


----------



## seaweed eater

HM, I'm surprised your doctor isn't suggesting any nausea meds before saying you should go to the emergency room...seems like a reasonable intermediate step! :shrug:

FSB, wonderful scan pic!! :cloud9:
I think my feet have started swelling too :dohh: two days after my doctor told me to expect that to happen starting soon...time to wear sandals until September!

Smawfl, I've wondered the same thing about the beginning of third tri. I've been planning to start at 28 weeks since second tri is supposed to be the best and I may as well extend it as much as possible :haha: plus for some reason 28 weeks feels like a sort of personal milestone...I know viability is actually 24 weeks but I would just be scared to death to give birth at that time. Not that I wouldn't be terrified to have a 28-weeker but somehow it seems better! But in any case I hope Munchkin stays put until all the way through third trimester, no matter when it starts!!


----------



## smawfl

Forgot to say my cousin had a little boy on Friday!

Baby was breech so was a planned c section and are both doing well.

She is struggling with breastfeeding though. I think that worries me more than labour to be homest I've heard lots of people struggle with it. Anyone else worried about breastfeeding?


----------



## Shh

Hi ladies - woah, lots of chat while I've been away! Glad everyone is doing well (apart from HanyouMama, I'm so sorry you're suffering so much, keep concentrating on the amazing prize at the end of enduring it all).

Loving all the gender news and bump updates! We're staying on team yellow, but I have a feeling (and it really is only a gut feeling so doesn't mean anything!) that its a boy.

Smawfl - I REALLY worried about breastfeeding before I had my daughter, I read a lot, but the best book was What to Expect When You're Breastfeeding, a great, very balanced book. I won't lie, the first 6 weeks were horrible, I was in a lot of pain, but after that it was absolutely amazing, its one of the things I'm most excited about being able to do again. If you have any questions at all, just ask, I'm no expert, but will try to help. I also expressed and bottle fed sometimes, if thats any help to anyone?

Gaiagirl, glad all is ok, what a pain about the gel. Thats why I couldn't have a doppler though, I know I'd torture myself with it!

Gah - I can't remember what I've read now, sorry! Those who are TTC, fingers crossed!! Who is the next to test?

I've got the midwife on Tuesday, consultant the next week and then my scan the week after, so lots coming up - exciting!!

:flower:


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks ladies, the rash is clearing up but I'm going to refrain from the doppler for a little while. I have a midwife Appt in 9 days so she will find it for me then anyways. Still just trying to think positive and assume all is going well in there. 12 weeks tomorrow so I should just be happy to have reached this milestone with no complications!

Got my 18 weeks anatomy scan date on Jun 4th so that's exciting...sadly they won't tell you the sex at that one. Stupid policy.

I know i am team yellow but DH and I are kind of starting to change our minds! I think I want to know! I was looking at clothing today and wanted to buy something so bad but the only neutral was a yellow onesie, boring! Ugh I dont know, it's a tough call...we would have to book a separate private scan and pay $100. Worth it?! Now undecided...


----------



## anneliese

Hey guys, just checking back in. Last month AF got me, so now I'm about 5 dpo and just waiting to test. Will try to hold out until 10 dpo again. We didn't BD as much this month compared to other months, so I don't know if that means we're probably out, but I really didn't want to force it this month and preferred a more relaxed approach. I'm not going to lie and say I won't be really disappointed if AF comes again this month, but I know it will happen eventually so I'm trying to not let it get me down too much. 

I also have a horrible head cold and feel so crappy, so it's hard for me to notice any symptoms if I were to have any. I also had a weird dip in my chart this morning, which of course I thought maybe implantation, but with my cold I wouldn't be surprised if it was making my temps wacky.

Anyway, I love all the scan pics!! So happy everyone is doing so well in their pregnancies too.

Gaia, I would totally pay for a private scan if I were you!! I'm not a person who would go overboard buying either pink or blue stuff (especially for a girl, I would try to buy lots of blue, green, red, etc.), but I would prefer to pick out patterns and clothing/bedding items that weren't completely gender neutral


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> HM, I'm surprised your doctor isn't suggesting any nausea meds before saying you should go to the emergency room...seems like a reasonable intermediate step! :shrug:

They actually have given me a nausea medication and I was still throwing up with it, so he was just concerned as I was about the loss of water and lack of food in my system. 
I didnt end up going as I began to hold down water, then i discovered through my grandma the magic that is coca cola :thumbup:


----------



## Shh

Anneliese, oooh, fingers crossed its an implantation dip, I'll keep everything crossed for you, hopefully the relaxed month will have done the trick.

Gaia, if you want to know, then the $100 is totally worth it, plus you'll get an extra special peek at the baby! I'm guessing that you could video in a private one too? If I was going to find out I'd want to do something fin to find out, like ones I've seen where they get the sex written down on paper and in an envelope, then get a baker to bake a pink or blue cake and cut it at a special boy/girl party, or mixing a tin of paint which comes in a neutral tin, to open at home together. A bit cheesy, but seems fun!


----------



## Shh

Glad you've got something working for you!! Fingers crossed you find more and more things you can eat/drink


----------



## seaweed eater

Ohhh, sorry I forgot that detail HM :hugs: remind me, has it helped you at all? Would things actually be worse without it?? You poor, poor thing. Keep drinking that Coke.

Anneliese, so great to see you hon :hugs: your chart is looking really fabulous! So clear, and your BD schedule seems perfect to me. It's those sperm from 1-2 days before that are most likely to get in there anyway. I hope the dip is implantation, though it would be a little early -- but even if it's not I think you are in good shape. Really hope this is your month! :dust:

Gaiagirl, I think I'd pay for the private scan, but I've been desperate to know the sex all along! I could see going both ways.

Shh, your gut feeling that it's a boy isn't meaningless at all, mothers can guess the sex of their babies well above chance! Very excited that you have your appointments and scan coming up, can't wait to hear about them :happydance:

Smawfl, congrats to your cousin :cloud9: I'm worried about breastfeeding too, yes...definitely. But it's important to me to give it the best try I can, so I figure all I can do is prepare ahead of time and then deal with whatever comes as it comes.

I just spent a few hours with my friend and her 2-week-old baby...it was so amazing! :cloud9: Cannot WAIT to have one of my own. I can't believe how incredibly baby-crazy I'm feeling right now! HORMONE MONSTER!!


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> Ohhh, sorry I forgot that detail HM :hugs: remind me, has it helped you at all? Would things actually be worse without it?? You poor, poor thing. Keep drinking that Coke.

It helps some times, but if my body is going to puke, its going to puke i guess. I've puked even when taking that medication. I have only been trying to take it when i feel like I really need to because I dont like taking medication anyway.


----------



## smawfl

Happy Monday everyone! I've woken up full of cold boooo!

*Shh *- good to hear from you! 
Thanks for the book recommendation :thumbup: I've got the What To Expect When You're Expecting book and finding it really helpful. I will hopefully want to express too, what pump did you use? 

*Gaiagirl *- Glad the rash is clearing up. Happy 12 weeks!! :happydance:
Do you think you'll pay for your scan to find out the gender?

*Anneliese *- Lots of luck and dust for you :dust: chart looks good :thumbup: Hope your cold goes away!!

*Seaweed *- Congratulations to your friend!! Can't remember if youy said, did she have a boy or girl?


----------



## Shh

Smwalf - A Medela swing, I cannot recommend it enough, well worth the money if you're expressing more than once every few weeks. Hope the cold feels better quickly!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smwalf - A Medela swing, I cannot recommend it enough, well worth the money if you're expressing more than once every few weeks. Hope the cold feels better quickly!

Thanks hun, will have a look :thumbup: I've been making a virtual list of things so will add it to my Amazon wishlist!


----------



## KittyVentura

I got all excited thinking this was a thread about the band.

You ladies have a great band to do your theme song lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3cp8LERM70


----------



## smawfl

LOL I didn't even know that band existed!


----------



## Shh

Ha ha - brilliant!!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi all. Hope you are all well! I've also never heard of the Decemberists but like the song! :thumbup:

FSB - love your scan pic, what a great photo! And it makes me think how different my baby looks in her photo. Never thought babies would look different at such an early stage but it does seem that at about 20 weeks you can really see their features start to come out :cloud9: A lady at work says that her daughter's profile is still exactly the same as it was in her scan photo! Her daughter's 3.

Good to hear from Anneliese and Shh. Good luck to you Anneliese. Hope the more relaxed approach does the trick :winkwink: And good luck with your appointments and scan Shh.

Gaia - finding out the gender has only made my pregnancy better, so I'd say do it! I know others would disagree though!

HM - woo for Coca Cola :happydance:

Smawfl - sorry about the cold. I really enjoyed pilates, looking forward to going again. Arms didn't hurt as much the next day as I thought they were going to! Maybe I need to work harder! The same lady that runs the pilates also does an aquanatal class and has sent me an email about a free taster session. Might go along and see what it's like. Never done any aqua classes - anyone recommend them? Sounds nice though.

Seaweed - my tops are definitely getting tighter and riding up more which is getting annoying! I have a few long vest tops that I've just been wearing under everything to hide any tummy bits that might poke out. I've got quite a few baggy tops but getting to the stage now where if I wear baggy tops I just look fat. Tighter tops are much more flattering to the bump! Only have one maternity top so might have to do some more shopping. I agree about not wanting to buy loads though! 

I had the most mood swings ever at the weekend. Did a lot of crying, some happy crying and some sad crying!! Poor husband didn't know what to do with me. I wasn't over anything major, mainly the realisation that I can't do as much as I could before. I didn't think moving about would be this painful and tiring this early on! I needed a nap after doing the hoovering! I've never been a moody hormonal kind of lady before pregnancy, I'm usually fairly stable emotionally. So I feel I'm going slightly preggo crazy :wacko:!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, I second Shh's recommendation of the Medela swing, not from firsthand experience obviously but I was just talking to my friend about pumps and she mentioned the same one and said that essentially it's the only good option. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Thanks KittyVentura :lol: I have known about the band for a while, used to like a few of their songs...but now I think that name actually has a stronger association with this thread for me! :flower:

Congrats on 20 weeks, Pusscat (and DS)!! :happydance: Usually I feel that the time has gone very slowly, but these milestones sometimes momentarily make me feel that it has gone fast :lol:

I'm sorry about all the crying and that you feel so tired! I'm glad to hear someone else is suddenly starting to feel the hormones around this time too...I am pretty sure I was my usual, fairly even-tempered self until a couple weeks ago (minus the first trimester anxieties, but I think those were situationally appropriate) but now I find myself getting annoyed and/or overwhelmed at the smallest things. And the sudden nesting impulse is pretty weird too, because I've never gotten much satisfaction out of housework, but suddenly it's all I want to do! :p

I have no experience with aqua classes but I have heard that swimming can be especially fun later in pregnancy when you start feeling uncomfortable and the sensation of weightlessness makes a really big difference. So if the physical limitations have been bothering you, then it may really be worth a try!

I wouldn't say I've been feeling _tired_ but I have found that I get dizzy spells more often when I stand in place for a long time...have had that every so often since about 13 weeks but more this week.
I also had a random MS relapse today :wacko: wonder what that's about! I don't feel ill otherwise so I'm assuming it was just a random hormonal thing. We'll see!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies,

I'm still full of cold so decided to take the day off today and rest. I'm feeling better but think I just needed to rest up.

*Pussycat *- I was thinking of doing Aquanatal but it's on the same evening as pilates. I might try it later on in the summer and see what it's like. You'll have to let me know what you think! I believe it's supposed to be really good for you!
So funny all these hormones causing mood swings! Did you suffer much with PMT? I've not been too bad in pregnancy, and my PMT was never really bad, just the odd random moments of crying for no reason!

*Seaweed *- The Medala looks pricy! I've added it to my wishlist and see how I get on with breast feeding. 
Sorry your MS came back! 

AFM - I got my 20 week scan appointment through this morning - 11th May. Feels like AGES away! I'll be 20+6 weeks!

Dont know if any of you saw this on the other thread but take a look at this video, shows where our internal organs move to in pregnancy! So interesting!! 

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-here...y/interactive/


----------



## Shh

Smawfl - we've got our scans on the same day! 10am for me. I'll be 19+1, I was really shocked they were doing it a week early tbh! I hope the day of rest makes you feel better, make sure you eat lots of scrum my thing - I'm a big believer in pigging out helping a cold!

I'd agree about the Swing being expensive, so like you say, see how you get on and what your needs are for expressing, I expressed probably every other day, but then at some points, every day as I knew I had to stockpile for a day where I wasn't going to be at home all day. The main thing from friends that have had a manual or cheaper pump is that some of them have given up and bought the Medela, so making it even more expensive iyswim? But definitely 'wait and see' how much you'll need one.

Pusscat - I haven't had the emotional stage yet, but know it'll come! Just wait until its post-baby - a few days in and I would be sat there crying without even knowing why! I'm not usually that much of an emotional person and can usually control things like that, but I had no hope in my last pregnancy/after the birth!! Congrats on reaching the half way stage!! Seaweed - you're almost there too!

Seaweed - I keep getting dizzy spells too, as well as feeling a bit seasick. I think I just need to take it easy a bit more and perhaps rest-up and try not to get stressed about work.

I'm in London next week, off to do a bit of maternity shopping I think , some new tops and underwear, and perhaps a dress for summer. Last time I bought a LOT from ebay, new stuff from Topshop etc, I think people get it in the sales, don't like it and sell it on, so I got loads of bargains. The main things I lived in were dresses with leggings for when it was a bit cooler/I got so whale-like that any dress exposed my bum if ! bent over!!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smawfl - we've got our scans on the same day! 10am for me. I'll be 19+1, I was really shocked they were doing it a week early tbh! I hope the day of rest makes you feel better, make sure you eat lots of scrum my thing - I'm a big believer in pigging out helping a cold!
> 
> I'd agree about the Swing being expensive, so like you say, see how you get on and what your needs are for expressing, I expressed probably every other day, but then at some points, every day as I knew I had to stockpile for a day where I wasn't going to be at home all day. The main thing from friends that have had a manual or cheaper pump is that some of them have given up and bought the Medela, so making it even more expensive iyswim? But definitely 'wait and see' how much you'll need one.
> 
> I'm in London next week, off to do a bit of maternity shopping I think , some new tops and underwear, and perhaps a dress for summer. Last time I bought a LOT from ebay, new stuff from Topshop etc, I think people get it in the sales, don't like it and sell it on, so I got loads of bargains. The main things I lived in were dresses with leggings for when it was a bit cooler/I got so whale-like that any dress exposed my bum if ! bent over!!

Scan twin! :happydance:

I think there's a window they can do the 20 week scan in, I think it's between 19 and 21 weeks? I called to try and change mine and they said they were fully booked before, and they couldn't do it after the 11th as I was right up to the limit.

Thanks for the advice on the Medala, I can see how that would be even more expensive getting a rubbish cheapo first. I think I'll see how I get on. I like the idea of expressing so DH can feed baby too. 

Have fun on your shopping trip! That's a fab eBay idea!


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed- oh no, hope the MS was brief. Blame it on the hormones, you might as well! :winkwink: I'm very happy to have reached 20 weeks. And finding out the sex last week makes last week/this week feel very significant. 

Smawfl - I've emailed the lady about going to aqua next tuesday so will let you know how it goes. Going to have to dig out my swim wear and see if it still fits! I've only got a beachy swim suit so think I'll have to wear my sportier bikini. It used to be small on me though so not sure it'll fit :wacko: Not more shopping!!!

The link to the video doesn't work for me :nope:

I never had PMT from what I remember. I was on the pill for years so that obviously regulated my hormones very well. And before that I don't remember any moodiness around my cycle. So don't count on lack of PMT to guarantee lack of pregnancy mood swings! :haha:

Smawfl and Shh - 11th May isn't far away at all! Very exciting :happydance: I was 19+5 for my scan so similar to you Shh.


----------



## HanyouMama

I so excited for all you ladies with the scans coming up :thumbup:
I think once I am able to hear the heart beat, it will make all this vomiting worth it. 
Again, i was puking all day at work. I felt really bad for my boss because I had to keep running to the restroom constantly. She understands and you can really see that she feels for me. She told me today that she had nausea with this past pregnancy that she lost, but she never threw up at all. She can see im miserable and has offered to shorten my shifts for the time being until this horrible nausea passes.
So far I haven't been able to eat any food and have hardly kept any liquids down. I think its a Popsicle and ice cubes kind of night until I can stop puking.:wacko:

EDIT:

Oh, and I just wanted to add something cute that DH did last night when he got home from work.
He got home pretty late, but i asked him to come kiss me goodnight when he got home (he does it anyway, but i missed him). He comes in and lays next to me and hugs me and asks, "How are my girls?'' I think he has a feeling its a girl. I thought it was cute. He has been asking me that for about a week and a half now. "how are my girls?" Cute <3


----------



## Pusscat

Han - that's really sweet of your DH! It sounds like it really cheered you up, which is great :thumbup: Glad your boss is so understanding, it's good that she knows what you're going through.

Seaweed - just saw your bump on the 2nd tri thread :thumbup: Wow - you have really grown! You have a great looking bump. Have any strangers commented on it yet? You definitely look pregnant!


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy to say Munchkin is still a boy and he looks great! The scan was awesome -- placenta, cervix, everything I've worried about seems to be good. :cloud9:

I'll post a photo later, we got some good profile shots and a cute 3D shot of his face! He has the funniest little expression...I keep taking it out to look at it!

It was no problem finding out the sex. In fact, in contrast to other scans, he wouldn't stay still in there -- so Operation Wake Up The Baby was clearly a success :p grapefruit juice an hour before and iced tea in the waiting room!

Only thing is he's still breech, but I knew that already from feeling his movements and kicks, and he still has lots of time to turn (I hope).

Thanks Pusscat, I was surprised by the bump growth, too. I haven't had strangers comment on it but I've noticed people glancing at my belly more, and someone I know asked me about it over the weekend. I'm kind of excited about starting to look obviously pregnant, despite the attendant discomforts.

HM, ugh, I hope you get a break soon from this awful MS :hugs: I'm glad your boss has been understanding though! I have a lot of flexibility in my job and can't imagine how I would have kept functioning if I'd been forced to stay at my normal capacity, and my MS was nowhere near as bad as yours.
Love the story about your DH though :flower:

Smawfl, regarding the pump, I saw another thread somewhere where someone asked about less expensive pumps, and she even said explicitly that the Medela ones are strictly outside her budget, and people were still suggesting trying to get a used one of that brand and just replacing parts of it. So that might be a possibility if price is a limiting factor.

I hope everyone is feeling well today :hugs: can't wait until May 11th for the next scans!!


----------



## Shh

Aww, seaweed, I can't wait to see pics!and yes, you can buy a Medela 'freshen up' kit, where the parts that milk touches are replaced, I think its around £30, so that could be a good way of doing it.

HM, that's so sweet! Will you find out? 

Gaiagirl - have you had any more thoughts on finding out?

Afm - mw appointment went well, heard heartbeat on the sly, the reason they aren't doing it until 22 weeks as standard is because the average bmi is higher, so the chances of not hearing are greater, which the mw has to act on, so scan, which costs NHS money...


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> HM, ugh, I hope you get a break soon from this awful MS :hugs: I'm glad your boss has been understanding though! I have a lot of flexibility in my job and can't imagine how I would have kept functioning if I'd been forced to stay at my normal capacity, and my MS was nowhere near as bad as yours.
> Love the story about your DH though :flower:

You and me both! I am just so worried about dehydration and the fact i have hardly been able to eat at all. I hope all is okay with the bean. I can tell I have lost some weight since all the MS began.



Shh said:


> HM, that's so sweet! Will you find out?

Yes, we will be finding out the sex :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/25april_crop_3d.jpg

Makes me laugh every time I look at it!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Woah - there he is! Amazing! You're halfway to meeting him too :)

We still haven't decided about finding out. To be honest I feel a little guilty about extra ultrasounds, every medical association states that they are not indicated for 'entertainment or gender identification' and I don't know why but I feel bad just getting one for no reason. Guess it's no different than the stupid Doppler though...hmmm we can still decide in a few weeks and book it if we want. I am leaning towards yes...

Anyways...I am SOOOOOOOOOO close to second Tri and feeling a bit better every day. I actually went to the gym today! It was pathetic and I barely worked up a sweat but I was exhausted after. Oh well, it's a first step. Heres to hoping for a second Tri full of energy and exercise!

Sadly no prenatal pilates, but maybe I'll try downloading one online? There's a prenatal yoga close by that I'm planning to start soon!


----------



## minimoocow

I'm out AGAIN :nope: Can't believe some of you are half way through and I'm not even out of the starting blocks. TMI info alert - AF is very lumpy like it was when I had the chemical so I'm a bit worried its another one (although its not as painful) - I'll never know as I didn't test since I was holding out and being good . . . 


Feeling a bit low at the minute and trying to console myself by looking at all your scan pics and telling myself I have all that to come but scared that i might not. I know some people take a while to get pg but when you know when you OV and chart looks good and still nothing its a bit depressing.


----------



## smawfl

Morning Girls!

*Pussycat *- yeah that was another thing that worried me about the aqua class.. swim wear! I reckon all my bikinis will be too offensive now with the size my bossom has gotten! LOL

*Hany *- your DH sounds like he's a proud Dad already :cloud9:

*Seaweed *- Glad the little one is still blue for you!! your 3D pic is AMAZING!!!!!!! Glad everything is ok! And there's plenty of time for him to turn :thumbup:
I don't think I'd buy used, cost is not an issue really, I just dont like spending money unless I've fully researched and made sure I've got the best product for the best price. I don't think I'd get a second hand one.

*Shh *- Glad the midwife appointment went well and you heard the heartbeat :cloud9:

*Gaiagirl *- yay for almost 2nd TRI!!! Wow at going to the gym! I'm impressed. 

*Mini *- :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry the witch got you. That's odd about AF, do you think it's worth mentioning to the Doc? As long as you're not in pain I think it's ok. Your time will come hun :hugs: and when it does it will be even more special. Sending lots of :hugs:

AFM - I've got pilates again later.. I'm not sure whether to go as I'm still feeling a bit sniffly from my cold. I feel much better but I dont want to make it worse. I might go and just take it easy.


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Mini, I'm so sorry about AF :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: your time absolutely is coming soon! Especially when one of your cycles was actually a chemical (and maybe two now?). You're bound to get pregnant again with a sticky one! :hugs:

Gaiagirl I'm so glad you're starting to feel better! I bet in the next couple of weeks you'll find that your energy is back to normal! I didn't even realize how tired and weak I'd been feeling until suddenly I could DO things again.
Regarding scans, I know you are right that in theory they ought not to be done just for sex identification or "entertainment"...but it just seems like so many women have extra scans for some reason or another that it's hard not to feel like one more couldn't hurt. :shrug: I know that's not very principled, though.
Maybe it varies by clinic or by region but are you sure you can't find out at your scan? I remember seeing posts recently from a couple women in Toronto who both said that the tech told them during the 20-week scan but was not allowed to give them a potty shot to take home. I'm sure you must know better how things work where you live, though. Just checking.

Smawfl, sorry you are still feeling sniffly! Take it easy and have fun at pilates class if you go!

Hope everyone else is feeling well today :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi ladies!

Mini - :hugs::hugs::hugs: How frustrating! I can imagine I would be getting pretty irritated too...but isn't that the way life works? The things that should be easy are sometimes the most infuriating. I am SURE it will be your time soon...please enjoy some wine and raw tuna (if you like those things) for me!

As far as the chemical...I have heard some ladies say they get heavier periods since having a MC/chemical so maybe it is just a little change in your cycle...

Seaweed - In my little region of BC they made a policy change 2 years ago to no longer to gender determination at the standard 18 week scan, so NO chance :(


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies,

It's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My favourite day of the week! Pity it's wet and miserable here!!

Off to a 30th fancy dress party tomorrow.. theme is heaven and hell.. was feeling totally uninspired and felt a bit fat to fit into any costumes so I'm going as a vampire lady..! DH is a zombie!



seaweed eater said:


> Smawfl, sorry you are still feeling sniffly! Take it easy and have fun at pilates class if you go!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling well today :hugs:

Thanks Seaweed - decided to go to pilates and loved it, gave me a little bit of energy back!!

How is everyone else doing? Any cool plans for the weekend?


----------



## HanyouMama

Im so stressed out with this move :wacko: There is still so much to do and so little time left!!!:brat:


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry hon :hugs: when are you moving, again? I can't imagine doing that while feeling as sick as you have!


----------



## HanyouMama

We are moving on Monday :wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh wow! Good luck...at least it will be over soon! Make someone else do all the physical work!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Thats the plan :haha: I'm not really allowed to move anything anyway.


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok well...that was weird. I was starting to feel much better, although today was a bit iffy. Then we went to a potluck dinner tonight and were sitting chatting afterwards when I started to feel sick. Like, sore stomach, extremely nauseous sick. So l told DH we had to go and I suffered through a 20 minute car ride on the verge of puking. Then I got home, flew upstairs and emptied the ENTIRE CONTENTS OF MY STOMACH! Like seriously violently. It's so weird, I haven't puked like that at all...I've only puked a few times and both very tame...

What the heck?!?! 

Hope you all had better Friday nights...


----------



## Shh

Oh no Gaiagirl - I hope its just a one-off, maybe something you've eaten didn't agree with you rather than it being ms? I hope you're feeling better today.

HanyouMama - I hope the move goes well, if you remember I moved when I was about 11 weeks, so I can sympathise - it was horrible, never mind the stress of it all, I just wanted to curl up amongst the boxes and sleep!


----------



## smawfl

Ouch Gaiagirl, sounds awful! 

I was always nauseous but I only got sick once, and that was only a tiny amount! Hope it doesn't happen again!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah, I didn't get sick again all night just had to go to bed right away. So weird...

Supposed to go to another friends tonight for a BBQ...now I'm worried! 

Anyways, hope you all have a fantastic weekend.

Hanyou - good luck, it'll be over soon and if I recall it's a really good move for you right?! A much bigger place? Itll be worth it!


----------



## HanyouMama

Thanks Ladies, I'll need all the luck I can get :wacko:
I'm exhausted.:sleep:


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> Thanks Ladies, I'll need all the luck I can get :wacko:
> I'm exhausted.:sleep:

Hope you get some rest before the big move on Monday! I know even just the planning and emotional stress of a move can be tiring enough, so make sure you let the heavy work be done by everyone else! 

Gaia - sorry about the sickness. It does sound like more of a reaction to something you ate rather than MS. Have you been ok today? 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. The weather in the UK has been shocking today so apart from food shopping I've spent the day on the sofa reading the paper and pottering in the house. It's always nice to have days like that. I wouldn't mind a bit of sunshine next week though, it's been ages since I went for a nice sunny walk.

Not a lot more to say about this weekend. I recieved a maternity top I ordered online a couple of weeks ago. Do any of you get the zulily emails? It's like Groupon but for maternity and baby things. (If you want to join message me your email and I can 'invite' you, and I'd get £10 credit!) I bought a black top/dress from there and have it on now. It is so flattering - makes me look nicely pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone

Hope you've all had a nice weekend! We went to the heaven and hell party, DH was a zombie and really went all out on the face make up, he looked fab! I went as a vampire, only costume that would fit me!

*Gaia *- glad you've not been sick again,

*Pussycat *- Hasn't the weather been miserable!? So depressing.
I've never heard of the Zulily site.. I'll PM you my email address! Send a link to your top!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hope you've all had a nice weekend! We went to the heaven and hell party, DH was a zombie and really went all out on the face make up, he looked fab! I went as a vampire, only costume that would fit me!
> 
> *Gaia *- glad you've not been sick again,
> 
> *Pussycat *- Hasn't the weather been miserable!? So depressing.
> I've never heard of the Zulily site.. I'll PM you my email address! Send a link to your top!

I've invited you - hope it works! They don't have the top on there any more. They have 'events' where you can only buy something for a certain amount of days. They have some really cute baby clothes on at the moment though :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Pussycat, just got the mail so will have a look!


----------



## Pusscat

I love this body suit but think £12 might still be too much for one body suit? I've not looked into baby clothes much though, maybe I need to do some internet research!
 



Attached Files:







OLDRECTORY_BRGAR1335362267.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi ladies,

So far so good with the rest of the weekend. Guess it was just a random thing!

Talking about baby clothes makes me want to find out the sex!!! I'm really leaning that way...I think I'll book the US soon!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> I love this body suit but think £12 might still be too much for one body suit? I've not looked into baby clothes much though, maybe I need to do some internet research!

Very cute!! little pricy though! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaia I'm glad you are feeling better! :hugs: That sounded like an awful episode! MS can be so weird. I hope it doesn't happen to you again and that you'll feel better from now until the end.

Hanyou, will be thinking of you tomorrow! Best of luck with the move and try to take it easy! :hugs:

Smawfl, the party sounds like fun! I can't imagine attempting a costume right now...I'm having enough trouble with normal clothes! :p

Sorry about the UK weather. It's been beautiful here! I'm so happy that it's spring, but I'm already having a little trouble regulating my body temperature, especially at night. You all will be better off in the summer when we're massively pregnant and it's hot all over North America!

Question though for those of you in the UK...is the TV game show "Golden Balls" very popular? Or is it even still on the air? Lately it seems to have been very trendy here to send around YouTube clips from the final "split or steal" segment of that show. It's entertaining but I have to say I don't quite get the hype...


----------



## smawfl

I've never heard of it seaweed,although it could be on during the day while I'm at work so don't see ut


----------



## Pusscat

I've heard of it seaweed. I think it was on at about 5 o clock, a year or so ago. Never really watched it myself. It's weird what can suddenly become cult viewing!

Had a weird day today. Felt a bit faint. Never felt like it before. I was sitting teaching and everything went quieter and things felt distant. Is that what it feels like before you're going to faint? I do not want to faint in front of my class! They'd be traumatised! Do you think it could have been low blood sugar? Or low blood pressure?


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat said:


> I've heard of it seaweed. I think it was on at about 5 o clock, a year or so ago. Never really watched it myself. It's weird what can suddenly become cult viewing!
> 
> Had a weird day today. Felt a bit faint. Never felt like it before. I was sitting teaching and everything went quieter and things felt distant. Is that what it feels like before you're going to faint? I do not want to faint in front of my class! They'd be traumatised! Do you think it could have been low blood sugar? Or low blood pressure?

Thanks ladies...just curious about the show...sounds like more people here may know about it than there :p

I'm sorry you felt faint today, Pusscat! I think it's different for everyone but if you felt like you were going to faint then I bet what you were feeling was at least related to that. For me generally the first thing I notice is that sounds seem quieter and distant, almost underwater, and then if I don't sit down I start getting brown spots in my vision. It could absolutely be low blood pressure or low blood sugar! Or low iron. It could also just have to do with all the changes in fluid and circulation during pregnancy. I would say, though, that if it keeps happening you should get checked out to see if you might be anemic. And don't stress about having it happen in front of your class! I'm sure they'd be worried for you but these things happen in pregnancy...just find an excuse to sit down if you start feeling that way again, so you don't fall and hit your head or your bump! :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Morning all

Well it's back to being miserable and rainy here in the UK. But on the plus side I only have today and tomorrow to work then a nice super long weekend due to the bank holiday!

Pussycat - sorry you felt faint yesterday, how have you been since? I've never fainted before (touch wood) but does sound like low blood sugar levels perhaps? Worth keeping an eye on and mentioning to your midwife/GP.


----------



## seaweed eater

How are we all doing, Decemberists? :hugs:

HM, have been thinking of you and hoping the move went well!

I've been having some more heartburn this week...will probably just get worse from here on out :wacko: but feeling very grateful to have gotten this far with our little boy. Only 3 more weeks until viability...FeelSoBlessed, you are almost there already! :cloud9: And Smawfl is almost halfway, Gaiagirl is almost to 2nd tri, HM is over 10 weeks...lots of great milestones :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Doing great! Feeling better all the time, although still a bit tired...

Second tri apparently begins IN the 14th week, so technically at 13w1d you are in second tri! So in my mind, I have been there for a few days already :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope all is well!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi Seaweed and everyone else. I'm ok but been very sad today because DH has gone to Australia for 2 weeks for work. His plane should be taking off just about now. I've cried a lot but I think the worst is over. Saying goodbye is the worst bit. I know I'll get used to being on my own. Yes, I'll miss him like crazy, but from now on it'll counting the days to he gets back, rather than counting the days until he goes, which was making me really sad!! :cry: My mum's coming over tomorrow so at least I have that to look forward to. She wants me to tell her how to do all the things I'll be too tired to do when I have the baby. So I'll gladly show her!

I've not felt faint again so hopefully it won't happen too regularly/never again!

Went to aqua and it was really good. Very different to pilates, more aerobic. And I really did forget that I was pregnant, you just can't tell in the water. I've signed up to do that as well as the pilates.

Gaia - congratulations on entering 2nd tri! 

Seaweed - sorry about the heartburn. I wouldn't assume it's just going to get worse. Some days I have it and some I don't, so I think it can come and go.


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies,

Where is everyone?!?!

I'm halfway there today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Seaweed *- sorry you've been having heartburn. I've heard it's common in pregnancy. Is there anything you can do or take for it?

*Gaiagirl *- glad you're starting to feel better, so exciting you're in 2nd tri!

*Pussycat *- sorry your DH has gone to Oz. Very lucky he gets to go with work, has he been before? Glad you have your mum to keep you company. Also glad the faint spells didnt return!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Where is everyone?!?!
> 
> I'm halfway there today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> *Seaweed *- sorry you've been having heartburn. I've heard it's common in pregnancy. Is there anything you can do or take for it?
> 
> *Gaiagirl *- glad you're starting to feel better, so exciting you're in 2nd tri!
> 
> *Pussycat *- sorry your DH has gone to Oz. Very lucky he gets to go with work, has he been before? Glad you have your mum to keep you company. Also glad the faint spells didnt return!

Woooooo! Congratulations Smawfl! :happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin: Very happy for you on reaching a very important mile stone!

Thanks for your words of sympathy :hugs: It's a great opportunity for him and I've been trying to focus on how exciting it is for him rather than my loneliness! He's not been before. He's been to America and Russia with work though so he's getting to see a few different places for free! He's only going to Canberra though, which from what we've heard is a pretty strange place. It was built to house the Australian government and is a bit soul-less. And it's not on the coast. But he'll get a chance to explore next weekend. 

DH supports Chelsea so he's just missed a good match! I watched it for him! (Chelsea have just won the FA cup.) He's still on the plane so won't know the result until he lands in Sydney. He's also going to miss the Champions League Final, which Chelsea are also playing in, as he'll be on his flight home :wacko: Bad timing!

Had a lovely day with my mum and had some good baby chat. Never spoken to her in detail about how she found giving birth to me. It was very reassuring. She said it wasn't as painful as she was expecting. And she recommended pethidine - it's a great drug apparently!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! Nice, easy, lazy weekend over here...really starting to appreciate the things we CAN do now, like laying on the couch reading all afternoon! 

Smawfl - yay for half way! I'll be there in 6 weeks and I am very excited for that milestone. Are you feeling baby often?

Pusscat - Sorry your DH couldn't bring you along! I've always wanted to visit Australia. I am thinking of doing a year long teaching exchange sometime down the road...

AFM - doing well, feeling SO much less nauseous although still pretty tired/lazy. I've also been having nasty headaches on and off. I woke up with one today which is no fun. Glad it's the weekend!

Oh also, I got a new book called Panic Free Pregnancy and I love it! Written by an OB and it gives a realistic idea of which pregnancy 'no-nos' are real and which are really over inflated. Most of the things he says are what I already figured out from researching things (runny yolk, medium rare steak) but he talks about sushi and it made me SO HAPPY to hear the raw fish thing is as silly as I thought! I mean, obviously avoid it from iffy sources as you always would but at the places I've always eaten it and are reputable - yay! It feels good not to be paranoid, you ladies should check the book out! Not that any of you ARE paranoid, but still! It's great :)


----------



## minimoocow

Afternoon ladies

How's the bank hol weekend treating everyone?

I've been having a crap week - got a UTI which was really horrible. Think I am about recovered just in time for OV so fingers crossed for a BFP this month. I also FINALLY got the pre-seed which we are both liking :blush: But did anyone else have an issue with recognising CM when using it - i.e. I can't tell if its CM or Pre-seed?

Also just wanted to say I've started a new thread in the TTC section. I fully intend to hang out here as well but as some of you are now half way though I though it would be good to also chat with some ladies still TTC . . . hope nobody is offended. x


----------



## smawfl

Hi All

I have to admit, I love LONG weekends!!!

*Pussycat *- sounds like a great opportunity for your DH, I'm sure the time will fly by and he'll be home before you know it. DH was watching the football yesterday too... zzzzzzzz! Sounds like you had a really nice day with your mum. :thumbup:

*Gaiagirl *- I know what you mean about appreciating the things you can do.. we may go to the cinema later, something I'm sure we'll struggle to do once Baby is here!
I can't say I'm feeling Baby a lot, it tends to vary like Wednesday evening I felt a lot of movement in my right side.. then nothing much until today really, I think it's because of the placenta, I'm feeling Baby very low down today. Can't wait for the big kicks!
The book sounds interesting.. might have a look!

*Minimoocow *- Sorry about your UTI but glad it's clearing up in time for OV :thumbup: Glad the preseed is going well! I can't help as we never used it but I always struggled to recognise CM after we'd BD :blush:
Of course we're not offended, sounds like a good idea but as long as you know you're always welcome here, you'll always be a Decemberist :thumbup: Sending lots of :dust:

AFM - we had a look at some more prams yesterday, nothing fits in my car :cry::cry: iCandy Strawberry and Cherry both don't fit unless I remove a wheel which I don't really want to do. Next to view are Uppababy Cruz (which isn't out over here until July) and the Maxi Cosi Streety which apparently folds quite compact so we'll see.

I'm still team :yellow: but I really want to be prepared and and have a pink or blue outfit ready in my hospital bag to bring Baby home in.. was out with my sister and was so drawn to the :pink: pink stuff! Would be funny if Baby was :blue: though!

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi ladies :wave: long weekend in the UK, huh? Lucky you :p are you off work tomorrow then?

Smawfl, congrats on halfway! :yipee: Exciting milestone! I'm sorry about the issues you're having with prams not fitting in your car :growlmad: we are deciding between two, I think, and I keep trying to notice what other people I see out in public are using...one of these days I'll have the nerve to start asking them whether they're satisfied with their travel systems! :lol:

Gaiagirl, I think it makes perfect sense to consider 13 weeks the beginning of 2nd tri! :flower: Once you get past the 12 week milestone and start feeling better and growing a bump (are you, yet??) you're really more in 2nd tri anyway. I'm really glad you're feeling better, and I bet the tiredness will go away soon too. I found that right at 14 weeks I was suddenly back to my normal energy level. It was amazing.

Pusscat, I'm sorry your husband has left...you're right that saying goodbyes is awful :cry: I am glad your mother is there though! Congrats on 22 weeks and I hope you keep feeling better physically :hugs:

I envy those of you in the UK who can watch great football/soccer on TV all the time! I love watching it but we don't get much of it here, at least not on the channels we get. Only the World Cup. I have some friends who are fans of Chelsea so I'm happy about the results on their behalf, but I wish I could have watched it happen!

Mini, I'm sorry about the UTI, those can be horrible! :hugs: I'm glad you are starting to feel better. Fingers crossed this is your month :dust: and of course I understand wanting to talk to other ladies who are TTC. I hope you don't need to stay there for very much longer, though!
About Pre-Seed...interesting question, but no, I don't remember having trouble telling that from CM. I definitely made an effort to push out any remaining fluids about an hour after sex, though (I remember reading that the last sperm that could possibly get you pregnant are already well on their way within 45 minutes), so I think that helped. Might be something to try if you're not doing it already.

Hope the rest of you are feeling well this weekend :hugs: I've been having some annoying nasal congestion...I don't think it's a cold, since I feel ok otherwise! So it must be either allergies (which I've never had before, but I guess everything gets worse in pregnancy), or apparently a side effect of heartburn...I had no idea but (sorry this is disgusting) apparently the acid can get all the way up into your nose, especially if you are lying down, which then causes congestion. Anyway, it's not a huge problem, just annoying!

This morning we went to an information session for doula services...I'm still not 100% decided whether I want one or not, but I met a couple today that I liked, and they both mentioned that if I need to have a scheduled C-section they may be open to discussing adjusting their fees. My husband seems to like the idea too, so I think on the whole we're probably leaning toward hiring one. Anyone else here considering working with a doula?


----------



## smawfl

Yep tomorrow is a holiday here in the UK!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I've just managed to watch Desperate Housewives without falling asleep so I'm feeling pretty good!

Which prams are you deciding between, Seaweed?

I think one of my pregnancy apps mentioned congestion was a common pregnancy ailment... another one to add to the growing list!!

I've only really come across doulas from this site, I dont think they're used here in the UK - I wont be having one. Do they basically help out with the birth and give support?


----------



## seaweed eater

We're going to get a travel system with a carseat and stroller (don't know if the iCandy ones are the same way...they don't seem to be very common here) and we're deciding between one of the Graco systems (probably with the 35" seat) and the Britax one...I'm leaning toward Britax because the reviews are better, but I seem to see many more people using Graco.

I've had nasal congestion throughout pregnancy but it suddenly got worse yesterday, so I assumed it was something else. But maybe you're right! Pregnancy could also have caused it to suddenly get worse. :wacko:

Doulas aren't very common here either...I don't remember how I first heard about them, to be honest. But, yes, they provide support during labor and birth, try to keep everyone calm, provide tools for physical comfort such as massage/aromatherapy/TENS, etc.

I guess it could make sense that they are used less in cultures with lower rates of C-sections and other interventions (which is basically everywhere compared to the US as I understand it :wacko:) because one of their big benefits is helping to prevent C-sections and other inductions by helping to make labors shorter and easier...I mean everyone wants shorter and easier labors, but there might be more at stake when medical people are likely to be more aggressive in dealing with "failure to progress" and situations like that.

Personally, that's my main reason for wanting to hire one -- I don't want a C section unless it's really necessary! I know it may be necessary due to my blood pressure issues, but if I do manage to go into labor (whether naturally or after induction) I want to avoid emergency surgery if I possibly can.


----------



## gaiagirl

Happy (?) Monday Ladies!

Mini - Sorry about the UTI, looks like it hasn't affected your temps though so that is good! GL over the next few days, and of course join whatever group you want! I am in a November birth group, a Canadian ladies group and this one! :thumbup:

Smawfl - I am really interested in the Uppababy Cruz too, so let me know what you think of it!
Also, I watch Desperate Housewives too...can't believe next week is the last one! I have been watching for so many years...

Seaweed - I actually JUST started really noticing a bump over the weekend, it still looks like I am just out of shape to everyone else but I know the difference! Very exciting! Pant selection is really starting to get tough, and I ordered a pair of mat jeans but had to get them hemmed. They are ready for pick up today! So excited to wear jeans again, LOL. 

Hanyou - How did the move go?!??! Hope you are getting settled in and feeling better!

AFM - Definitely feeling better now although the gag reflex is still sensitive, but got quite a bit more exercise this weekend than I have had since Feb! Two hikes and I am doing prenatal yoga tonight. :happydance:

Some new things have started...dizziness quite often when standing up, sore hips, and heartburn! ALL better than constant nausea though. :thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

End of the bank holiday and I'm so glad I've got one weekend out of the way! Hope everyone has had a good day, bank holiday or not.

Gaia - I like you're new picture :thumbup: Hope the yoga goes well. Let us know what it's like. I feel I'm doing enough exercise at the moment but I had thought I'd like to do yoga. Maybe I'll pick it up later on in the pregnancy. I'd be interested to know if they do a lot of breathing to help with labour.

Seaweed - I saw a doula on One Born Every Minute but other than that I've not heard of anyone having one. I'm hoping my DH and midwife will provide all the support I need. The partner of the lady who had the doula on OBEM was hardly in the room and really didn't offer any support. So maybe that's why she had one! The doula was very good at keeping the lady calm and the midwives seemed to respect what she was saying. I did think that maybe it could make the midwives feel undervalued though, like you don't think they'll do a good enough job? I totally understand wanting to do everything possible for a natural birth. :thumbup:

Smawfl - sorry about your pram issues! At least you've started looking nice and early so you have plenty of time to find 'the one'!! Are you going to take both a pink and a blue outfit to the hospital? I don't understand how you can be team :yellow: but then know which colour to take?! 

Mini -good to hear from you. Sounds like a good idea to start up a TTC thread :thumbup: And as the others have said we'd still like to see you on here! Lots of :dust: and hope your UTI clears up quickly.


----------



## smawfl

Hi lovely ladies, I'm loving this long weekend, gutted to be back to work tomorrow!

Just been to see American Pie Reunion, very funny (If you liked the first ones!)

*Gaiagirl *- love the new pic!
Have you seen the Cruz in real life? What did you think of it? I'm hoping to see it at a Baby Show in a couple of weeks but can't get it over here until July. Apparently it can be used from birth?
I'm also gutted about DHW! I think you must be further ahead than us over here. I don't want it to end!!
Make sure you post a pic of your bump! 

*Seaweed *- Yes the ones I've been looking at can attach the car seat to the stroller.
That's interesting about the Doula.. makes sense though, I wouldn't want a Csection either but if needs be I'm not adverse to it, whatever it takes to get Baby out safely.

*Pussycat *- Yep I'll take both pink and blue to the hospital.. Tempted to get a pink and a blue blanket too but I guess I could get that after and just get a nice white blanket.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello you wonderful Decemberists!

I've been reading up and how you are all getting on here and there - but hardly finding time to catch up!

Been painting nursery (opted for grey and yellow - although we were so tempted to go purple and melon sorbet... a pale greeny colour)! Just having some fitted wardrobes put in to our room and LOs room... it's starting to feel real now!!

We have put down a deposit on our travel system... iCandy Strawberry!!! Hope it doesn't take too long to arrive!!! iCandy seem to be stocking a limited amount.

In a nutshell - it's all go but absolutely loving the prep. DH has been a God send, just so remarkable - working hard and really enjoying it all... whilst I sit there and admire things coming along. Feel like a bit of a spare part at times but don't want to over do anything!!

Attended Mum-2-be-yoga class last week. I enjoyed it but nearly fell asleep at the end! Very relaxing!!

Looking forward to Baby show now... but currently not wanting time to go too quickly!!!!

And... it was my V-day yesterday! :cloud9:

Hope you are all well guys

Have a good week :flower:


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello you wonderful Decemberists!
> 
> I've been reading up and how you are all getting on here and there - but hardly finding time to catch up!
> 
> Been painting nursery (opted for grey and yellow - although we were so tempted to go purple and melon sorbet... a pale greeny colour)! Just having some fitted wardrobes put in to our room and LOs room... it's starting to feel real now!!
> 
> We have put down a deposit on our travel system... iCandy Strawberry!!! Hope it doesn't take too long to arrive!!! iCandy seem to be stocking a limited amount.
> 
> In a nutshell - it's all go but absolutely loving the prep. DH has been a God send, just so remarkable - working hard and really enjoying it all... whilst I sit there and admire things coming along. Feel like a bit of a spare part at times but don't want to over do anything!!
> 
> Attended Mum-2-be-yoga class last week. I enjoyed it but nearly fell asleep at the end! Very relaxing!!
> 
> Looking forward to Baby show now... but currently not wanting time to go too quickly!!!!
> 
> And... it was my V-day yesterday! :cloud9:
> 
> Hope you are all well guys
> 
> Have a good week :flower:


Sooooooooooo jealous you got the Strawberry!! what car have you got? I'm so tempted to upgrade my car just so it will fit :haha::haha:

Nursery sounds lovely, you'll have to post pics once it's done! 

Congrats on V day - I thought it was 24 weeks though?!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey smawfl.

I've got an Audi A3 so luckily huge boot space. A new car to fit the strawberry :haha: Not sure you'll be in your OHs good books!!!

I'm 24 weeks according to each scan I've had (23 weeks by my dates)... so I chop and choose depending on what suits the situation best!! :winkwink:

I will defo post nursery pics once all is complete!! x


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hey smawfl.
> 
> I've got an Audi A3 so luckily huge boot space. A new car to fit the strawberry :haha: Not sure you'll be in your OHs good books!!!
> 
> I'm 24 weeks according to each scan I've had (23 weeks by my dates)... so I chop and choose depending on what suits the situation best!! :winkwink:
> 
> I will defo post nursery pics once all is complete!! x

Ahhhhhhhh sorry I only saw the 23 week ticker! :happydance: yay for Vday!


----------



## Shh

Hi everyone!

Smawfl - what car have you got? I found that the Bee+ and the Peach both fitted in the boot of my Clio well. But I guess if the Strwberry doesn't fit then they won't, but I haven't seen a Strawberry in real life so :shrug:

Mini - I hope the UTI clears up quickly and that the Preseed does its trick!! And no, of course nobody is offended! We'll still be thinking of you though.

FeelsoBlessed - nursery sounds fabulous, lovely colour combo, can you post some pics?

Gaiagirl - so pleased you're starting to fell better and ms is on its way out. My gag reflex is definitely still more sensitive than usual.

HanyouMama - I hope the move went well and that your ms is easing now.

Seaweed - I looked into having a Doula and on reflection it definitely would have helped me in labour as I needed someone to suggest/tell me what to do in terms of breathing/positioning etc. I got into a real panic and because I don't care what I do/say/cry etc in front of DH, there was nobody to bring me back to reality and stop me from panicking iyswim? I did SO much prep for birth - private antenatal classes, birth yoga, hypnotherapy, but it all went out of the window when I began to panic! I'm still considering one this time but because I may have to have an elective section I can't really justify the money.

Pusscat - when does your DH get back? I hope you're coping ok without him, can you Skype?

I hope everyone else is doing really well, any more news from the TTCers?

AFM - had consultant appointment last week, less than impressed, so may remove myself from his care and ask to go midwife-led instead, decision to be made after I talk to my own midwife. On the plus side, got to see the baby again - its grown SO much! I've got my 20 week scan this week, so yet another peek - yay! Feeling much more energetic, despite having a rotten cold, so house clean and lots of work done, but my goodness, pregnancy brain has kicked in, I can hardly remember my own name!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Shh, I feel the same way about not wanting to spend the money if I end up having a planned section. If it's something you're interested in, you may want to interview people anyway and see how they would respond to that situation. A couple of the ones I talked to said they will give a partial refund if we find out we need a section and prefer not to use their services at the birth, and almost all of them said that they would try to spend some extra time postpartum with breastfeeding advice, helping with things that are difficult for me as I recover from the surgery, etc, compared to what they would do with a normal labor and birth.

Why would you need to have an elective section this time? I can't remember, did you end up needing to have an emergency one last time?

Best of luck with your scan, can't wait to hear about it :happydance: you're no longer "teeny-tiny bit pregnant"! :haha:

FSB, congrats on V-day!! :yipee: That is a huge deal! And you're about to be in double digits, too!!


----------



## gaiagirl

14 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gaiagirl

PS - We find out the sex on June 16th!!!!!


----------



## smawfl

The good thing about coming back to work after a long weekend, is that this week is a short working week! :happydance: Plus we have our 20 week scan on Friday! :happydance: I'm quite nervous to be honest... Especially as the ticklings I'm feeling are quite sporadic. Felt loads on Wednesday night, then a few quiet days then a little again over the weekend. I just want the big kicks now! 

Maybe a TMI question but how often have you girls been BDing (is it still called that after a BFP?!) since getting your BFP? We did last night for the first time, our longest ever dry spell. Was quite nervous actually, especially after I'd had the spotting early on but hopefully everything is ok. :thumbup:

*Shh *- I've got a Peugeot 206 - the boot is deceivingly small!!
Glad you've got more energy now! 

*Gaiagirl *- love the bump and exciting about your gender scan! Do you have a 'feeling' as to what it may be?


----------



## Shh

Seaweed - I ended up having an emergency section last time, induced labour as I went two weeks over and then 30 hours of labour and only got to 5cm... My daughter was 9lbs5oz, so they're saying that if it 'looks like' I'm having a big baby again then they'll want to section me at 39 weeks, whereas I'd like a VBAC, which my midwife supports. The most likely reason for my failure to progress was my daughter's bad positioning, not just that she was a big baby. I'll definitely e-mail a couple that are close enough to me and see what they say. I have to say, I was very fortunate last time, I recovered really quickly and didn't have any major problems with establishing feeding etc, and had DH/family on hand post-section to assist me, so I'm not too nervous about that, I'm more worried about not being able to pick up my daughter etc. (if you have any questions about having a section, please ask, I had a really positive experience of a section - I healed well, drove after 4 weeks etc).

Gaia - oh my goodness, your bump is getting big! Very cute! And whoop to decision made re sex!

Smwafl - We don't BD too often, and generally I'm a bit limited to positions as I don't find it as comfortable as usual (not sure why?!), but I do worry a bit, I only did it twice in the first 12 weeks as I was so nervous. The last time we DTD (alternative term to BD!!) I had quite a lot of shooting pains and cramping for 24 after, so not too keen. I was the same last pregnancy, we didn't DTD very often, until I went overdue, then I would have tried anything to get the baby moving! Sadly I don't feel very attractive when I'm a little bit, or hugely, pregnant, at the moment though I feel ok, BBs are big and bump is pronounced enough to look like a bump rather than just fat! Being pregnant doesn't increase my sex-drive sadly though! (Sorry, far too much detail!!)


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smwafl - We don't BD too often, and generally I'm a bit limited to positions as I don't find it as comfortable as usual (not sure why?!), but I do worry a bit, I only did it twice in the first 12 weeks as I was so nervous. The last time we DTD (alternative term to BD!!) I had quite a lot of shooting pains and cramping for 24 after, so not too keen. I was the same last pregnancy, we didn't DTD very often, until I went overdue, then I would have tried anything to get the baby moving! Sadly I don't feel very attractive when I'm a little bit, or hugely, pregnant, at the moment though I feel ok, BBs are big and bump is pronounced enough to look like a bump rather than just fat! Being pregnant doesn't increase my sex-drive sadly though! (Sorry, far too much detail!!)

I know.. I wonder if all these women who have mega increased drive are telling porkies?! I enjoyed it A LOT, but was constantly worrying about baby, and whether I'd bleed. :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

Smawfl - I had the same thought about acronyms after getting pregnant!LOL We just BD'd the other night for the second time since the BFP...the first time was a bit awkward and I worried way too much to enjoy it. The second time was better, I think because I am past the first tri and that is when sex can be the riskiest (not that it is, just can be). I still thought about the baby and whether I would bleed about every 10 seconds though...that just might be the reality of pregnancy-sex? Maybe it will slowly go away...

I definitely want to try to maintain fairly regular BDing because baby will be sleeping in our room probably for 6 months! So now may actually be much easier, LOL.

Shhh - I hope you can go for the VBAC! That is a challenging situation, but most medical associations now say that vaginal birth (even after cesarean) should always be the first route...even though it seems like they are insanely C-section happy at most hospitals! I am sure your midwife will advocate for you as best she can too. :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Smawfl - I had the same thought about acronyms after getting pregnant!LOL We just BD'd the other night for the second time since the BFP...the first time was a bit awkward and I worried way too much to enjoy it. The second time was better, I think because I am past the first tri and that is when sex can be the riskiest (not that it is, just can be). I still thought about the baby and whether I would bleed about every 10 seconds though...that just might be the reality of pregnancy-sex? Maybe it will slowly go away...
> 
> I definitely want to try to maintain fairly regular BDing because baby will be sleeping in our room probably for 6 months! So now may actually be much easier, LOL.

LOL I think I prefer BD to DTD!

I think I was just worried but now we're over the hurdle and it was really good I hope to maintain BDing too.

Baby just did a mega flutter earlier, I was leaning over my colleagues desk looking at her monitor and felt the best kick ever :cloud9:


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaiagirl, you look great!! I can definitely see the start of a bump! I'm glad you guys will have a chance to find out the sex.

Shh, thanks for the details about your birth experience with your daughter. :hugs: It's great to hear that someone had a positive experience with a section. I will definitely have some questions for you if it starts looking as if we might have to go that way, but fingers crossed we won't. I hope this time you get to have the VBAC you are hoping for! I know it's the best they can do and better safe than sorry, but it's still a bit annoying that they make surgery decisions based on those growth scans when the margin of error is so large. My friend was told at 37 weeks she was going to have another big baby (her first was big), and he came out exactly 7 1/2 pounds!

Smawfl, I can't wait to hear about your scan. I'm sure everything is absolutely fine! It's normal to have quiet days, although knowing that doesn't make me worry any less when I'm having one myself :lol:

Regarding sex (there, I said it :haha:) we did it once after conception but before BFP, and then nothing until after my 20-week scan. I was too nervous (and ill and exhausted) to do it during first trimester, and then at 13 weeks we saw that my placenta was low. At the emergency scan at 18 weeks it was still somewhat low, so the 20 week was the first time we got the all clear. I wish the less risky time didn't correspond to when our bodies have already changed...the first time honestly wasn't comfortable for me at all :wacko: but we've thought about how to adapt our routine and now I'm enjoying it again. I would say my sex drive is similar to pre-pregnancy, maybe slightly lower. It was at ZERO during first trimester.

I will say though, I definitely found that it feels different! Much more sensitive. Not totally in a good way to be honest. :p I had known to expect that but it was still a surprise!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> The good thing about coming back to work after a long weekend, is that this week is a short working week! :happydance: Plus we have our 20 week scan on Friday! :happydance: I'm quite nervous to be honest... Especially as the ticklings I'm feeling are quite sporadic. Felt loads on Wednesday night, then a few quiet days then a little again over the weekend. I just want the big kicks now!
> 
> Maybe a TMI question but how often have you girls been BDing (is it still called that after a BFP?!) since getting your BFP? We did last night for the first time, our longest ever dry spell. Was quite nervous actually, especially after I'd had the spotting early on but hopefully everything is ok. :thumbup:
> 
> *Shh *- I've got a Peugeot 206 - the boot is deceivingly small!!
> Glad you've got more energy now!
> 
> *Gaiagirl *- love the bump and exciting about your gender scan! Do you have a 'feeling' as to what it may be?

Good luck for your scan on Friday smawfl! Exciting!! I'm very sure all will go well!! 

I think baba is jumping on my bladder!! I get A LOT of trampoline kind of kicks quite low - I love it and cannot wait to see a slow motion hand, foot or elbow! At the moment, it's surreal seeing my belly flinch!!

Before my 20 week scan, we were ML'ing (Making Love... I made that up - you like it?? Ha!!!!) loads. Just very softly and shallow if you know what I mean! However, on hearing - no intercourse when finding out my placenta was low... It's been limited to imagination!! DH and I have always been randy buggars though so it's killing us but not worth the risk until I hopefully get the all clear re placentas moved up. 

Gaiagirl - bump is gorgeous and best wishes for your gender scan!! 

Midweek already tomorrow - yayyyy!!!! x


----------



## smawfl

Hi All

DH made a classical music playlist for my ipod so baby is currently listening to some tunes :cloud9:

*Seaweed *- It is nerve racking isn't it, I think it's natural to worry a little. Sorry if it's TMI but what positions work for you? I usually love missionary but felt like I was being squished a little :wacko:
I agree on it feeling different, in fact it was pretty darn good :haha: probably 4 months of orgasms in one LOL

*FeelSoBlessed *- glad you're still making the ML work! ;) 
Bladder jumping sounds interesting! :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Usually we do most of the work in missionary...which makes me feel totally squashed and uncomfortable (belly, hips, back, everything) unless he makes an extra effort to stay off my bump. I know it's more work for him that way but as long as he's up for it, I certainly am :haha: Me on top is still fine. Doggy style doesn't work so well anymore. People say spooning (lying on your side with him behind) is a good one for pregnancy but it's just not our favorite in general. I've also read that using an exercise ball in various ways can help, but we haven't explored that yet.

There, enough TMI for you? :blush:

Got my first comment from a stranger today! Guess it's a milestone, but it also makes me a bit apprehensive about all the rudeness and bump-grabbing to come... :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

:haha: plenty of TMI thanks! Sounds similar to us then.

Can't remember if I said but I also got my first comment from a stranger, was quite proud! :) like you though I don't fancy being touched by strangers though!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone, lots to catch up on after a quiet few days on here!

FSB - congratulations on reaching your V day! Great news. And looking forward to seeing some pics of the nursery, I love the sound of it! Hope it turns out as planned!

Shh - DH gets back not this sunday but the sunday after. This weekend I've got a baby things shopping trip booked in with the MIL, which will be good. Looking forward to having a play with the prams in John Lewis! I have a Fiat 500 so I have an extremely small boot! I'll let you know if I find anything that fits it! I don't skype, so having to make do with phone calls. There's a bit of a delay, which you would expect when speaking to the other side of the world, but I find it really frustrating :nope: Hope your 20 week scan goes well :thumbup: I wish I had another one to look forward to.

Gaiagirl- lovely bump pic :thumbup: That's looking good for 14 weeks! Is it a maternity top that you're wearing? I want some more tight fitting tops to show off my bump. I'm fed up with wearing baggy tops and just feeling fat. I actually want some bump grabbing action!! Only from people I know though! Oooh, and very exciting that you'll be finding out the sex! I'm sure you're counting down the weeks/days already! Hope the next month doesn't go too slowly for you!

Smawfl - only one day left until your 20 week scan! Yay, exciting times! Hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing how it went.

Re: BDing (it's the phrase we're used to so I'm sticking with it!) - we've got back into our pre-pregnancy routine (once a week usually). First tri I was very nervous and didn't enjoy it at all so we only did it a few times. After reaching 2nd tri I think I relaxed more and started to enjoy it again. I wouldn't say I'm more sensitive, but maybe I'm just more switch on to exactly what's going on down there, so sex is definitely different now. We enjoyed the 'spooning' position before getting pregnant so have mostly stuck to that since my bump started sticking out and I didn't want him crushing it! 

Baby's had a quiet day today, compared to a very active day yesterday. I'm definitely noticing her getting into sleep patterns now. I can tell when she's asleep or awake and getting to know how she reacts to different things. It is lovely getting to know her already :cloud9:

**Edit: 22 week bump pic**
 



Attached Files:







22 week bump cropped.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HanyouMama

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I haven't been on in a while since the move. We just had our internet hooked up today and it was too awkward to try and post from my phone.
The move went great, but we are still slowly unpacking since I have been so tired and DH has been working a lot. The good news is that the morning sickness has subsided and I have only been puking 1-2 times in the mornings.
When I went to my first appointment last week, my doctor told me to start taking this medication called Unisom to help with my insomnia and it also helps with nausea. It definitely worked for me :thumbup: I was a bit disappointed that we didnt get to hear the heartbeat at that appointment as originally told, but we get to go back on the 15th to hear it! We are so excited!


----------



## smawfl

Pussycat - loving the bump! :cloud9: So lovely you can notice her patterns already!

Hanyou - glad the move went well.


Scan day for me tomorrow! :happydance: Seriously this week is going so slowly!! Roll on tomorrow morning! I just hope it all goes well. Can't wait to see Baby again! Have to admit I'm more than a little curious to find out the gender... but I think I want that "It's a GIRL/BOY" moment more at the birth! 

I was looking at baby stuff online and I would say it would be so much easier if I did know the sex... neutral stuff is a little dull!


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Pussycat - loving the bump! :cloud9: So lovely you can notice her patterns already!
> 
> Hanyou - glad the move went well.
> 
> 
> Scan day for me tomorrow! :happydance: Seriously this week is going so slowly!! Roll on tomorrow morning! I just hope it all goes well. Can't wait to see Baby again! Have to admit I'm more than a little curious to find out the gender... but I think I want that "It's a GIRL/BOY" moment more at the birth!
> 
> I was looking at baby stuff online and I would say it would be so much easier if I did know the sex... neutral stuff is a little dull!

I agree! That's a big part of why we changed our mind...also our shower will be before the baby and I dont want all white, yellow and Winnie the pooh stuff!


----------



## smawfl

Scan day today... eeeek!


----------



## Shh

How did the scan go Smwafl?! I hope it was amazing. Ours went really well, everything is looking fab, baby moving around loads, all measurements are within range (legs even a few days ahead - phew, this baby hasn't got my short legs like my daughter!!). We didn't even get a glimpse of 'that area' so no clues as to what we're having - now very firmly on team yellow!

Hope everyone has had a good week and you're all looking forward to the weekend x


----------



## smawfl

I'm back from my scan too, all went well and everything is OK which is a relief! Our baby is definitely a little wriggler!! We are firmly on team yellow too..! :yellow:

Glad your scan went well too Shh!!

Here is Baby Smawfl at 20+6 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







20+6.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Shh

Gorgeous!!! Glad all went well scan buddy!


----------



## seaweed eater

HOORAY!! :happydance: :yipee: So glad both of your scans went well!! Congrats on the healthy babies and on staying :yellow:!

And Smawfl, great photo...just for fun I'm going to say girl :thumbup:

Pusscat, great bump! :flower: It's nice to notice their rhythms, isn't it? :cloud9: I hope you have fun this weekend baby shopping!

HM, so glad the move went well...and so glad to finally hear you are starting to feel better! That's great that Unisom is working for you. I didn't know that was used to treat nausea. The 15th isn't too far away, and then second trimester after that...wow! :yipee:

Nothing much to report here, fortunately. I felt emotional yesterday so after work I decided to give in to it, watch sappy TV episodes, and cry. It felt good. :p


----------



## gaiagirl

So glad about the scans ladies!!!!

I am really starting to get curious as to how much our group will correspond to the shettles method for gender. People who were charting and BD'd on the day of O would be more likely to have boys and a few days before would be a girl. According to FSB chart, she did BD a few days before and is having a girl...interesting!

For me, because today is Friday it is doppler day! I only let myself listen once a week for a minute or two and today is the day! Yay!

HM - SO glad you are feeling even a slight improvement. I still gag and feel queasy in the morning until I eat, but no more evening or daytime nausea which is so amazing.

We are telling the rest of the family and people we haven't yet this weekend. DH's parents (they live in Arizona half the year and just got back) and then his family (sister, aunt etc). 

I didn't think we were going to do a FB announcement but I think at the end of May we may do something...I will post it here if we do!


----------



## Pusscat

Great news about the scans Smawfl and Shh :happydance: So happy for you both. Lovely piccy smawfl :flower: I'm guessing boy! 

Han - glad things seem to be looking up for you! You deserve a bit of a let up with the nausea! Hope you're enjoying the new house and DH is following your orders for where to put stuff while you put your feet up :haha:

Gaia - I thought FSB was team :yellow:? Maybe I missed the gender announcement. Well you can see from my chart that we BDed the day before OV so I think that does correspond to the shettles method? Although my positive OPK was a couple of days before my temp rise so not really sure went on :shrug: It all worked as hoped though so that's the main thing :cloud9: Hope you enjoy telling all the other people this weekend. Definitely let us know how you announce it on Facebook, I've still managed to keep it quiet, but if I can think of a good way of announcing it then I will. Don't really want to do the scan photo thing though as it's too obvious. However, saying that, I do love it when a scan photo pops up in my news feed, so maybe I should just go with the masses and go for the simple option!

Happy friday everyone :headspin:


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Gorgeous!!! Glad all went well scan buddy!

Thanks Shh! :flower:



seaweed eater said:


> Nothing much to report here, fortunately. I felt emotional yesterday so after work I decided to give in to it, watch sappy TV episodes, and cry. It felt good. :p

Aww :hugs: sometimes its good to just let it all flow, you feel so much better after!



gaiagirl said:


> So glad about the scans ladies!!!!
> 
> I am really starting to get curious as to how much our group will correspond to the shettles method for gender. People who were charting and BD'd on the day of O would be more likely to have boys and a few days before would be a girl. According to FSB chart, she did BD a few days before and is having a girl...interesting!
> 
> For me, because today is Friday it is doppler day! I only let myself listen once a week for a minute or two and today is the day! Yay!
> 
> We are telling the rest of the family and people we haven't yet this weekend. DH's parents (they live in Arizona half the year and just got back) and then his family (sister, aunt etc).
> 
> I didn't think we were going to do a FB announcement but I think at the end of May we may do something...I will post it here if we do!

LOL we BD'd the day of OV AND the days before... what does that mean then? :haha:

Happy doppler day!

Let us know how you announce! We haven't done Facebook yet.. mainly as I think it was too soon after my cousin had her still birth but she's doing really well and got married last week so I will probably do the scan photo thing and announce it that way. I think we've told most FB friends in person anyway so it's just a nice pic for them to see!




Pusscat said:


> Great news about the scans Smawfl and Shh :happydance: So happy for you both. Lovely piccy smawfl :flower: I'm guessing boy!
> 
> Gaia - I thought FSB was team :yellow:? Maybe I missed the gender announcement. Well you can see from my chart that we BDed the day before OV so I think that does correspond to the shettles method? Although my positive OPK was a couple of days before my temp rise so not really sure went on :shrug: It all worked as hoped though so that's the main thing :cloud9: Hope you enjoy telling all the other people this weekend. Definitely let us know how you announce it on Facebook, I've still managed to keep it quiet, but if I can think of a good way of announcing it then I will. Don't really want to do the scan photo thing though as it's too obvious. However, saying that, I do love it when a scan photo pops up in my news feed, so maybe I should just go with the masses and go for the simple option!
> 
> Happy friday everyone :headspin:

Yep FSB is :yellow: as far as I know...

LOL go with the masses! :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

Im so glad the scans went well for all of you! Love the pic!

Thanks ladies for all the kind words and advice that you have given me. I also thought it was weird that Unisom is a sleep aid, but it helps with nausea. But hey, Im not complaining if it helps me as much as it has been :thumbup:
I am still having a hard time staying asleep though, which is annoying. I wake up 3-4 times a night to use the restroom and I have very vivid (and sometimes disturbing) dreams.
The unpacking is coming along, slowly but surely. DH has been very understanding and has been doing alot of the heavy moving. I have mostly been in charge of organizing and putting smaller things away. I really want to get my kitchen all cleaned and set up the way I want it, but I may need an extra set of hands for that. I loose energy so easily these days. Even grocery shopping takes it out of me :haha: Plus I want to use my new mixer to bake some bread. Im stuck between pumpkin, banana, or zucchini bread :wacko:

We are telling DH's family on sunday (mothers day here) about he baby. My family knows already because they see us so often and the MS was a little hard to hide lol. I hope all goes well in telling the rest of the family.


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat said:


> Gaia - I thought FSB was team :yellow:? Maybe I missed the gender announcement. Well you can see from my chart that we BDed the day before OV so I think that does correspond to the shettles method? Although my positive OPK was a couple of days before my temp rise so not really sure went on :shrug: It all worked as hoped though so that's the main thing :cloud9: Hope you enjoy telling all the other people this weekend. Definitely let us know how you announce it on Facebook, I've still managed to keep it quiet, but if I can think of a good way of announcing it then I will. Don't really want to do the scan photo thing though as it's too obvious. However, saying that, I do love it when a scan photo pops up in my news feed, so maybe I should just go with the masses and go for the simple option!

Sorry! I meant you! LOL


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good morning all!

My Saturday morning catch up!! Considering we had a four day week - it felt like I managed to do the workload of five!! Really exhausted this week!!

Pusscat - I will defo post nursery pics once we've managed to pack everything away, takes me just that tad longer these days! Ha! Your bump pic is ace! I will post mine when I'm on my laptop - everyone still says I'm tiny! I don't mind though - as long as I'm feeling them karate kicks! Enjoy the baby shopping and time with DH when he arrives!

HYM - So pleased the move went well and that they awful ms is giving you a break now!

Shh - so glad the scan went well! And congrats on team yellow... I know those temptations!! I was trying to peak but couldn't see a thing! Ha!!

Smawfl - congrats on a fantastic scan for you too! Pic is so so gorgeous. I think our babies have different skull shapes!! The legs curled up on the pic look so adorable!! Hi-5 for team yellow too! I completely get where you're coming from when you say it would be a lot easier to know in terms of clothes, etc! 

Seaweed - I was an emotional wreck on Thursday! I cried in the toilets at school because a kid was really rude to me - Completely not like me in anyway - I have a great reputation of tearing rude kids apart!! Then this twat was driving really close behind me which completely infuriated me since there was a car, driving at the correct speed in front of me!! 

Gaiagirl - I suppose the shettles method has some scientific logic based on the speed of the lil sperm cells! I'd be interested to know (so I could plan the sex of number two... Ha, as if it was that simple ey)!! I didn't chart - I jus BD'd all day, everyday after the 6/7th day of my cycle... He he he!! I'm still team yellow though!! Good luck with telling the rest of the family!! Re FB - when's fathers day? You could say 'happy fathers day - daddy in waiting' or something like that? I don't have FB but DH announced ours on mothers day... 'happy mothers day to my mum, mil and wife - a mum-to-be' which was really nice!

Pusscat and smawfl- A scan pic twist for FB... What about your scan pic next to your bump with DHs hands around it in a heart shape. I hope that makes sense - it's still a bit early for me! Ha! Just an idea for FB maybe?

HYM - banana bread sounds nice!! I feel like baking now (or buying a cake)!!! And happy mothers day for you on Sunday!! Hope it all goes well telling DHs family - I'm sure it will! Hope your sleeping pattern improves. You've had it all haven't you. I reckon you'll have a blissful labour to make up for all of this!! Our fingers are crossed when the time comes!!

So happy Saturday guys!! Not sure whether to roll back over to sleep or get up and do something constructive? Decisions!!! Have a lovely weekend!! x


----------



## Shh

FSB - DEFINITELY roll over and go back to slepp. I miss those days SO much!!


----------



## Pusscat

Just back from baby shopping and sitting in some gorgeous sunshine in my garden. I'm in such a good mood! Had lovely day shopping and eating with MIL. Picked up a couple of baby things. Had delicious lunch. And the BEST bit was the waitress asked when my baby was due :happydance: She was showing us to our table and at that point we weren't talking about babies and I didn't have any baby shop bags. So no preggo clues for her. I just must actually look pregnant. Yay!


----------



## smawfl

Happy Sunday all!

Just a chilled one for us today... bliss!

Pussycat - what goodies did you get? It's so lovely when people who don't know notice you're pregnant! I've had a couple recently too!

FeelSoBlessed - Did you have any intuition about what yours may be?

I had thought girl but I'm swaying now...Apparently the way I'm carrying suggests boy (all up front) but I've had most people say girl.. hmmm!

DH posted our 20 week scan photo on FB yesterday and everyone loved it!


----------



## Pusscat

Chilled out day sounds brilliant, hope you've enjoyed it :thumbup:

I bought a pink body suit with a mouse on it from TK Maxx. Never looked at their baby section before and would very much recommend it! Think I'll be checking back regularly and picking up bits and pieces when I see them. I love TK Maxx! I also got some gorgeous smelling bubble bath for baby and me! It's organic and full of natural things but mostly smells of lavender, sooo relaxing. Can't wait to use it. Hope it has a lovely calming effect of baby and lets her know it's sleepy time :sleep:.

Congratulations on the FB announcement! I've been thinking about it all weekend and might go ahead and do it now. Why am I so nervous about doing it though?!


----------



## Pusscat

Done it :comp: Posted scan photo and the comment: 23 weeks in the making. 119 days to go until we get meet our daughter


----------



## seaweed eater

Hooray! Facebook announcements! Congrats ladies :flower: enjoy the attention and congratulations!!

It's Mother's Day here in the US. HM, DS, do you have anything planned? We're having dinner with my parents later, and I think my mother wants to talk with me about Motherhood (she's a very earnest person :p).

Happy week milestones to everybody! Except for HM and me most of us seem to be Sat-Mon, is that right? FSB, you're now past viability by any measure! :happydance:

Instead of doing anything productive, I've been watching "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" on Youtube...I think I used to find it somewhat disturbing, but now I think it's hilarious and sometimes touching. And it's kind of cool to hear labor described by people who didn't realize they were in labor, even if they all describe it in much the same way ("period cramps times a million," "someone stabbed me with a knife"). Something to check out if you're bored. :p

DH has felt lots of kicks now! This morning he seemed to find it slightly disturbing how strong they were! :wacko: Also, I've been having some new aches in my stomach area, sort of like muscle soreness, so I'm hopeful that the big belly pop is finally on its way.


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh, and I forgot, I meant to ask -- how many of you have a good sense of what you were like as babies? I was talking about this with a friend the other day because she has heard tons of stories about her own babyhood, and I've heard nothing, despite being the oldest child. DH doesn't know much about his babyhood either, but he's the youngest so it may not be as surprising. Hopefully it means we were both easy and therefore unmemorable and can expect the same from our own offspring! :shrug:


----------



## smawfl

Pussycat - today has been lovely! :thumbup:
TK Maxx is great isn't it, one of those hidden treasures you didnt know - I think Matalan is fab for babies too! Bubble bath sounds lovely and I love your FB announcement!

Seaweed - Happy week milestone to you too! :flower: How lovely your DH has felt baby kicks!! I can't wait for DH to be able to but I think it will be a while yet as sonographer confirmed my placenta is at the front and I've not even felt kicks on the outside yet. More to look forward to though!
In terms of what I was like as a baby, I think pretty good (my younger brother seems to have been the problematic one!) The only story I heard of me as a baby was that we were going to my cousin's christening so I was all dressed up, I was only about 7 months old, and mum was changing my nappy and I ended up putting vaseline all over my hair and everywhere! so mum had to change me and bath me again! :haha:


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - hope you have a good mummy-to-be day! And enjoy the motherhood talk with your mum :haha: Great that DH has felt lots of kicks and kind of understandable he's a bit freaked out by it. He doesn't get the chance to get to know the feeling, unlike us! As far as I know I was a good baby. My sister was much more difficult! And I think DH was fairly easy too. So fingers crossed our easy baby genes are passed on to baby!

smawfl - what a naughty baby! Your poor mum must have been so stressed out by your performance! At least you've learnt to keep Vaseline out of the reach of your baby!


----------



## HanyouMama

Told DH's family tonight :thumbup: All went well and they are very excited!

I am feeling very tired today and I have been throwing up a little more today, but I guess all the good days couldn't go by without at least a few bad days.

I hope you all had a good mothers day if it was that holiday where you live :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

Today was a very interesting day. We had an appointment to hear the little beans heart beat, the doctor couldn't find it with the doppler. He sent us down to their sister office to get an ultrasound to take a look at what was going on. 
That little stinker was hiding and the doppler couldn't pick up the heart beat, but we got to see baby on the ultrasound :thumbup: The heart beat was nice and strong. We even got a picture to take home of the little one!
 



Attached Files:







11 week 6 day ultrasound.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh yay!! :happydance: I'm so glad everything is ok with your naughty little one! How nice that they gave you a u/s on the spot when they couldn't find the heartbeat.

12 weeks tomorrow...you've basically made it through first tri! :yipee:


----------



## smawfl

Ah how lovely, glad all is ok!


----------



## HanyouMama

I was really freaked out when he couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler, but the ultrasound made me feel better afterward. I almost started crying in the room when the sounds of the heart beat came through. Then to see the little bean made everything so real. I didnt know I could love a little thing so much before I have even really met it. :cloud9:


----------



## Pusscat

Han - lovely to see a piccy of your little baby! Glad they're doing well in there :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

What a relief! That would be scary to not find the HB...although it happened to me MANY times with the doppler before 12 weeks. 

So awesome to see the baby :) Did they confirm your date too?


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> What a relief! That would be scary to not find the HB...although it happened to me MANY times with the doppler before 12 weeks.
> 
> So awesome to see the baby :) Did they confirm your date too?

Yeah, they did. The lady that did the ultrasound thought said that the measurements were showing 11w 3 days, but my dates are 11 w 6 days. She said that they will probably still go by the November 28th due date though since it is so close.


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing?

My bump has changed again, looking a little higher and rounder now! Love it! do any of you stroke your bumps? I remember thinking before pregnancy I found it odd when I saw pregnant women constantly rubbing their bellies but now I can't stop! It's like I'm soothing baby! 

Off to the Baby Show at the weekend, so excited!!

I will be trying to breastfeed baby but want to get some bottles just in case. Have any of you decided which bottles you'll be using? I'm thinking of getting the MAM ones.


----------



## Shh

HanyouMama - glad everything was fine in the end and gorgeous pic. I had that issue last pregnancy, I felt so sick and DH said I just went white (as did he). Big hugs for being brave!

Smawfl - Glad you're enjoying the bump-rubbing! I do it without thinking sometimes, but generally only find myself doing it if I'm feeling a bit tight/sore/baby is pushing somewhere. In terms of bottles, last time we used (and still use) Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature, we successfully combined them with breastfeeding for expressed feeds, they've lasted well, only changing the teats to faster flowing ones. They have discoloured in the dishwasher though. I think we may well be buying them again.


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smawfl - Glad you're enjoying the bump-rubbing! I do it without thinking sometimes, but generally only find myself doing it if I'm feeling a bit tight/sore/baby is pushing somewhere. In terms of bottles, last time we used (and still use) Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature, we successfully combined them with breastfeeding for expressed feeds, they've lasted well, only changing the teats to faster flowing ones. They have discoloured in the dishwasher though. I think we may well be buying them again.

I saw the Tommee Tippee ones at the weekend I think, the teat looks very good but I wasn't impresses with the bottle itself, if I remember it's a bit squidgy? :shrug:


----------



## anneliese

hey everyone, just checking in. Glad all your pregnancies are going so well and I love all the scan pictures. Can't wait until I join you guys :flower:


AF got me again last month, I felt a bit crappy but honestly I wasn't too bothered, it will happen when it happens. I've also been feeling really down about my weight lately (I've gained 9/10 kg in the past year or so, though most of it was in the 6 past months since I moved to Greece. Damn Greek food :haha:). I'm not even technically overweight, but I have a very petite frame and have always been naturally thin so the extra weight really makes me feel like crap. I'm also afraid of getting pregnant and gaining weight on top of what I've already gained, so one of the only plus sides to not being pregnant yet is that I get to lose that extra weight.

I'm also about to ovulate I think, but I noticed on Tuesday night I had bright red blood in my CM. It kind of freaked me out as I've never had any kind of abnormal blood or spotting throughout my cycle. I wouldn't even call it spotting as there wasn't any on my underwear, just weird stringy blood in the CM when I wiped. I read it could be ovulation approaching but I haven't even got a positive OPK yet (which I usually get by now) and although I didn't notice any blood yesterday, it was there again today and I don't think pre-ovulation spotting lasts that long? We also had sex about 12 hours before I noticed the first blood, but it wasn't particularly rough or anything and I've never seen blood after sex before either.. Anyway, it just kind of worries me because I've never had it and then I also read it can be a symptom of cervical cancer :nope:. I did have a pap smear in November though and they didn't find any cancerous cells or anything, so hopefully it's nothing serious. I guess if it persists I'll go the doctor.


----------



## Shh

Hi Anneliese - I'm sorry AF got you last month, fingers crossed for this month. Please try not to get down about your weight - mine fluctuates constantly and I know how bleurgh it can make me feel. Hugs. I sometimes used to have spotting after BD too, I don't think its anything, but like you say, perhaps worth going to the doctor for another smear if you're worried.

Smwafl - no, the bottles aren't squiggly at all, they're completely solid, the teats are though. Worth a look, but make sure you only get them on special offer, usually Boots have a pack offer on, particularly with a steriliser, I got an electric one in mine and I've been really happy with it.


----------



## seaweed eater

smawfl said:


> My bump has changed again, looking a little higher and rounder now! Love it! do any of you stroke your bumps? I remember thinking before pregnancy I found it odd when I saw pregnant women constantly rubbing their bellies but now I can't stop! It's like I'm soothing baby!

Post a pic!! :thumbup: I wouldn't say I stroke mine, but I am in the habit of putting my hand there when Munchkin starts kicking, because I like feeling the kicks from the outside.



smawfl said:


> I will be trying to breastfeed baby but want to get some bottles just in case. Have any of you decided which bottles you'll be using? I'm thinking of getting the MAM ones.

I think it's a great idea to get bottles, having seen my friends who recently had babies and who breastfeed exclusively. If you are planning to BF for several months or more, I can't imagine getting through that time without ever once pumping. I haven't decided yet which ones we're getting -- I think I registered for some kind of starter set on Amazon? The one thing I've heard is that not all babies take to all bottles, so it's best to buy just a few at first in case you need to switch to a different brand.

Have a wonderful time at the Baby Show!!



anneliese said:


> AF got me again last month, I felt a bit crappy but honestly I wasn't too bothered, it will happen when it happens. I've also been feeling really down about my weight lately (I've gained 9/10 kg in the past year or so, though most of it was in the 6 past months since I moved to Greece. Damn Greek food :haha:). I'm not even technically overweight, but I have a very petite frame and have always been naturally thin so the extra weight really makes me feel like crap. I'm also afraid of getting pregnant and gaining weight on top of what I've already gained, so one of the only plus sides to not being pregnant yet is that I get to lose that extra weight.

Oohh, when I lived in Greece for 4 months I think I gained almost that much weight too, despite being vegetarian! That food is amazing/ridiculous. I bet your weight is fine right now, but I do think it's wise to plan to be at a weight you're happy with before pregnancy, because as you said you shouldn't be trying to limit your weight gain or lose weight while pregnant.

I'm glad you weren't too bothered by AF. I bet it will happen soon :hugs: your charts look so good!



anneliese said:


> I'm also about to ovulate I think, but I noticed on Tuesday night I had bright red blood in my CM.

I totally agree that it's probably nothing but maybe best to get checked if it persists. Lots of women do seem to get that around ov time, though.

Enjoy your BDing this week! Lots of :dust:!!!

I'm off to my 24-week appointment in a little while (I seem to be a week behind my appointments :haha:). Looking forward to getting some questions answered, but a little anxious about my weight, protein in urine, and of course the possibility that Munchkin's heartbeat indicates something is wrong. But I like thinking of the appointments as milestones! Can't quite believe it's been a month since the last one.

A friend pointed me to this link https://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/19/business/20leonhardt-table.html and I thought some of you might enjoy it! Munchkin may very well be born on September 16th, so I guess he'll be having some joint birthday parties with friends :dohh: and isn't the 9th when DS and Pusscat are due? I also think it's funny that, in non-leap years, September 16th happens to be exactly 38 weeks from...Christmas Eve! :haha:


----------



## anneliese

thanks seaweed and shh for the support. :flower::hugs:. And just curious, what brought you to Greece? And hope everything goes well at the appointment tomorrow!

The bloody CM has no turned into some really light spotting now. I really have no idea what's going on with my body and I've never had an irregular period or spotting in my life (outside of either the very beginning or end of AF). I'm wondering if it's possible that a change in exercise/diet can cause spotting? I've been working out quite a bit the past two weeks, so I wonder if going from extremely to inactive to quite active in such a sort time can cause hormonal changes like that.. we also did BD again today, so if sex caused it the first time, I guess it could have caused the spotting today.. I feel like I'm over reacting because it's so common to not have perfectly regular periods and mid cycle spotting, but I always have regular cycles, so a sudden change like this just freaks me out :dohh::nope:


----------



## gaiagirl

anneliese said:


> thanks seaweed and shh for the support. :flower::hugs:. And just curious, what brought you to Greece? And hope everything goes well at the appointment tomorrow!
> 
> The bloody CM has no turned into some really light spotting now. I really have no idea what's going on with my body and I've never had an irregular period or spotting in my life (outside of either the very beginning or end of AF). I'm wondering if it's possible that a change in exercise/diet can cause spotting? I've been working out quite a bit the past two weeks, so I wonder if going from extremely to inactive to quite active in such a sort time can cause hormonal changes like that.. we also did BD again today, so if sex caused it the first time, I guess it could have caused the spotting today.. I feel like I'm over reacting because it's so common to not have perfectly regular periods and mid cycle spotting, but I always have regular cycles, so a sudden change like this just freaks me out :dohh::nope:

Hey Anneliese! Glad to hear from you, sounds like you have a great attitude about conceiving. :hugs: Can't wait for you to join us with a 2013 baby!

I don't know about the spotting, I have never had that...just out of curiosity, did you actually take a test and get a BFN? I have a friend who had a period while she was pregnant and didn't realize...it is rare and probably pretty far-fetched but maybe worth a thought?

Hope it resolves itself and this is your month!


----------



## seaweed eater

anneliese said:


> thanks seaweed and shh for the support. :flower::hugs:. And just curious, what brought you to Greece? And hope everything goes well at the appointment tomorrow!

Thanks! Everything did go well...not a very eventful appointment. Munchkin had kicked me about 100 times in the morning before I went so I was pretty confident that his heartbeat would be ok, and it was! I did get a lovely bottle of Glucola to take home as a souvenir though :wacko: I'm supposed to keep it chilled and drink it before the next appointment in 4 weeks. Does anyone else have the glucose thing coming up?

I was in Greece as part of a cultural study exchange during my gap year before college. I absolutely loved it! Some of the best memories of my life. Of course, I am sure the national mood was quite different then...it was almost 10 years ago and everybody was very optimistic.



gaiagirl said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you actually take a test and get a BFN? I have a friend who had a period while she was pregnant and didn't realize...it is rare and probably pretty far-fetched but maybe worth a thought?

I thought about suggesting this too. I think it is unlikely given what your temps look like (you actually did have a temp decrease around AF time), but it might be worth a shot...:hugs: either way hope everything is ok!


----------



## smawfl

Happy Friday Ladies!!!

This week has flown by! 

*Anneliese *- lovely to hear from you! Sorry AF got you last month. I can't say I've ever had mid cycle spotting, if it carries on definitely worth mentioning it to your GP.

*Shh *- thanks Shh, will have another look at them. I'm so terrible with too much choice!

*Seaweed *- this was bump on Monday:

I think I've felt a kick on the outside once or twice but it's so quick it's like blink and you miss it!
Glad the 24 week appt went well. I think I will have to have the glucose test but nothing booked in yet.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120514_210729.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh I love the bump! You look great!


----------



## gaiagirl

Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl - love your bump :cloud9: Very neat and tidy but big enough to look like a proper baby bump!

Seaweed - glad your appt went well. I've not had a glucose test. Don't know if it's standard here :shrug: And thanks for the link to the birthday site. Yep, I'm due on 9th Sept! 2nd most popular birthday is good!

Anneliese - lovely to hear from you. Can't help much with the spotting, I just hope it calms down, and if it doesn't then definitely see the doctor, if only to put your mind at rest. I'd want to know what's going on too, especially at a time when you're super conscious of everything that's going on down there!

Shh - hello! It's really good to have an experienced mum on here to help out all us first time-ers! 

Baby Show for me tomorrow :happydance: I'll let you know if I see anything worth looking out for! Then DH is back early on Sunday morning. Yay! Lots of things to look forward to :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Ooh I love the bump! You look great!




gaiagirl said:


> Love it!!!!!!!!




Pusscat said:


> smawfl - love your bump :cloud9: Very neat and tidy but big enough to look like a proper baby bump!
> 
> Baby Show for me tomorrow :happydance: I'll let you know if I see anything worth looking out for! Then DH is back early on Sunday morning. Yay! Lots of things to look forward to :thumbup:

Thanks girls! :flower:

Pussycat let me know if you find anything cool! Did you get the email about the free gift? Also the free MAM bottle?

:happydance: for you that your DH is back! :thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

No, I didn't get the email about the free gift! Did you? I just assumed I'd missed the deadline or something! And you just reminded me about the free bottle but unfortunately our printer is out of ink so can't print out the form :nope: Never mind, maybe they'll have some forms I can fill out at the stand. Hoping for many many freebies!


----------



## Shh

Gorgeous bump Smawfl!! :cloud9:

Pusscat - You're very sweet, but I can't say that I'm particularly experienced - I can only offer advice from my own personal experience/having been-there-done-that. Unfortunately no two situations seem to be the same with babies, so anything I say may be completely irrelevant to you guys/you may feel completely differently - feel free to ignore me always! I'm always here to give my opinion/what I found first time around though, so please ask away! I'm completely expecting it to be totally different second time around, so the learning curve may well be as steep this time!

DH felt cubs for the first time a couple of nights ago - that was lovely :cloud9:

Glad you had a good appointment SeaweedEater, it doesn't get any less nerve-wracking as it goes on does it? New worries for each milestone!

Have any of you thought about names yet? I love having the conversation with my DH, but we're definitely struggling this time, last time we had two or three firm favourites, I'm a bit worried this baby will remain nameless for days after its born!!


----------



## Shh

Oh, and have fun at the baby show Pusscat - hope you get some good bargains! I'm so jealous, I wish I was going!


----------



## seaweed eater

Shh said:


> Have any of you thought about names yet? I love having the conversation with my DH, but we're definitely struggling this time, last time we had two or three firm favourites, I'm a bit worried this baby will remain nameless for days after its born!!

We've basically decided on one...it's not set in stone but it's been the favorite for at least 8 or 9 weeks now (since before we knew the sex for sure), and I'm about 90% sure it's the one we'll go with. We've told some close friends and family, but everyone else who asks gets told that we haven't thought about it yet. We probably won't tell many more people until he's born and it's official. I don't want to post it publicly here but I'd be happy to PM any of you who are curious :p


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies

I'm now half way through my TWW. I always find the 2nd week drags more and since I OV super late this month I feel I should already be there by now if you see what I mean? Plus if I do get my BFP this month then my dates will all be off - its never straightforward!

Hope those going to the baby show enjoy it - sounds very exciting.


----------



## anneliese

gaia - no I didn't take a test because other than the weird bleeding all the signs pointed towards not being pregnant. After I made that post I went to the bathroom and had what looked like the start of a period. There was light bleeding, but definitely a flow. It freaked me out, but after that it pretty much stopped. Haven't had any bleeding today or yesterday (although yesterday I had some brownish CM). 

Anyway, I'm glad everything is going well in your pregnancy and I saw your bump picture awhile back and it was gorgeous! You're leaning towards the finding out the sex right? Any guesses as to what it might be?

smaw - your bump is so cute!

mini - It seems I'm in the same boat with you again this month! Since I had that weird mid-cycle bleeding I'm also going to ovulate quite a bit later than normal. Longer cycles are so annoying, but hopefully change is good though and it can both of our months? :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

I hope it IS both of your months! :hugs: :dust: I do know what you mean about longer cycles. Feeling impatient for ovulation definitely made me feel MORE impatient during the TWW. But hopefully this is the last TWW for both of you.

Who is watching the Champions League final today? :happydance: I'm excited to watch. For once there is good football on a TV channel we get at home!


----------



## Pusscat

Back from Baby Show and ready for bed!! :sleep: It was good, it was nice to have everything there to look at and I spent quite a lot of money :blush: It was really really busy though, so I couldn't be bothered with some of the stands. The pushchair stands seemed to be really popular and I'm sure there were bargains to be had. But I think it would be best if you have seen the pram you like before the show, and then go to the show and seek it out there. It wasn't the kind of place where I'd feel happy to try things out and see what I like, too many people there breathing down your neck! I think we'll be going to kiddicare in a couple of weeks so I think we'll be more likely to get the pram there. 

So what I did buy was a breastfeeding pillow from a stand called kiddisave. Also got an Ewan the Dream sheep! It's weird but lovely! https://www.sweetdreamers.co.uk/our-products/ewan-bestbuybabysleepproduct In fact my sister bought it as a present for the baby :cloud9: It was £25 instead of £30. Worth it if it works! But my biggest buy was a Totsbots pack https://www.totsbots.com/. They're reusable nappies and I'd looked at them online and discussed pros/cons with DH. He'd agreed they would be worth it in the long run. But I wasn't expecting to buy them today. But they had a great deal on so I just went for it while DH was on a plane for 24 hours and couldn't change his mind :haha:. It was £215 instead of over £300. And I got everything I will need from birth to potty (fingers crossed) So that included 15 easyfit nappies, 5 bamboozle stretch nappies, 2 wraps, several 'boosters', plus several storage bags, a dirty nappy bucket, disposable liners and a bag of washing powder. It looks like a really good kit.

Shh - maybe not expert then, more... experienced? That's a better description! We've picked out a name but similar to seaweed, it's not set in stone. We're still open to suggestions. And we've already changed our minds once already after deciding on a name, so it may happen again! I think I'll have to look at her to know if it's right :cloud9:

Seaweed - I'm happy to wait until the birth to find out the name :thumbup: I can't wait for our babies to start coming out into the world!

Mini and anneliese - lots and lots of :dust: Really hope you catch that egg this month. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way :hugs:

Other than the baby show, this weekend I am mainly looking forward to DH coming home TOMORROW :happydance::happydance: It's going to be difficult to stay asleep tonight! He should be back home at about 7:30am.

Also, got a bit freaked out last night. I woke up during the night and there was a wet patch on the sheet just where my boob had been (I don't wear pyjamas.) It was quite a large patch and I think it must have been a bit of boob leakage :blush: It was very weird but also reassuring that they've started working! Looking at it in the morning it's gone quite hard and I've also noticed a couple of other smaller patches of it, so I think it must have happened other nights too. Bed sheet change time I think!! Maybe it happens when I dream of the baby? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Pusscat

seaweed eater said:


> Who is watching the Champions League final today? :happydance: I'm excited to watch. For once there is good football on a TV channel we get at home!

I'll be watching so that I can report back to DH in the morning! Going to get myself a nice takeaway to eat whilst watching it :thumbup: I'm not very optimistic for a Chelsea win, so it'll be great if they do!


----------



## anneliese

I think we'll probably watch it, at least some of it. I'll be rooting for Germany as my family is German and some of them support Bayern München. Who are you rooting for?


----------



## anneliese

BTW did any of you ladies use Preseed when TTC? We've used it for the past 5 months, but I'm wondering if there's such a thing as too much CM? I have a normal amount on my own that is surely enough for pregnancy, so I'm wondering if I should stop for one cycle just to see what happens.

Puss, just curious, but why did you decide to use reusable? Economic reasons, environmental, both?


----------



## seaweed eater

I'd probably be a little happier for Bayern to win, since one side of my family is German, too, and I usually support Germany in the World Cup. But almost everyone else I know is supporting Chelsea so I can't be too upset if they win. My preference may become stronger as I watch, though, because I'll be watching and reading English-language commentary which will naturally favor Chelsea, and it's always irritating to feel that the commentary is biased against one :haha:

Pusscat, I too would love to hear more about your decision to use reusable. We will probably be using some of each but I'd prefer to use more cloth. There are lots of reasons for us -- the economic factor is probably the biggest one, but I'm happy about the environmental impact too and can imagine that it might be more comfortable for Munchkin. Of course we'll see how it goes, but I've heard that cloth can lead to less skin irritation, fewer blowouts, etc, and I wouldn't mind any of that either.


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh and Anneliese, we did use Preseed. But I definitely think it was important for me because I don't always have EWCM (and didn't the cycle we conceived). I can't imagine how too much fluid could hurt you unless it were making sex awkward or somehow letting the sperm flow _out_ of you...but maybe it's just not necessary for you, either.


----------



## Pusscat

I'm going to try to use the re-usables as much as possible but will also have a few disposables as I've hear from talking to people that disposables will be much more easy to use on days out. So I won't be a slave to the cloth! I think I've always known I wanted to use re-usables. I am quite eco-minded. I try and be as environmentally friendly as possible in my life in general. For instance I use a Mooncup when I'm on my period and loved being free from having to buy tampons/sanitary towels. So I guess that transfers across to what I want for my baby. I've read that these nappies I've bought are good for baby's botty, which is a big factor. And I think they will save us money in the long run, even though the initial outlay is kind of scary :wacko: And I can't deny that they look very cute too :blush:

We used pre-seed for one cycle and conceived that cycle so it looks like it helped for us. But I don't have a cycle of not using it to compare with so I'll never be sure if it was the pre-seed that did it. I also didn't have much EWCM so it probably did help. I don't think you can have too much CM, but it might be worth seeing how you go without it for just one cycle. See what your body can do on it's own, it might be happier without any extra interventions!


----------



## Shh

Pusscat - so pleased you had a great time. I'm interested to hear how you get on with Ewan, I would have tried ANYTHING in the first few weeks, we had a bear thing, but it went wrong quickly and sounded like it was underwater, so took it back! The totsbots pack sounds great, we used totsbots teeny fits when DD was little and then moved on to easy fits later on, which we used with Bumgenius v3s and Flips, now we only really use Flips as DD has huge wees! I use cloth mainly because i prefer to have something natural next to LO's bum, but it also definitely helps financially as well as easing the guilt over the environment. We're not complete devotees though, I'll use eco-disposables at night and also if we're going out for a long day etc, so we cheat really, but actually I think thats helped us keep using them rather than giving up when we've had issues with poo explosions/leaks. If you didn't get any in your kit, I would definitely invest in some fleece liners, when we've had bad poo issues, it saves my pretty nappies from getting stained and also keeps the moisture away from LO's bum better.

Goodness, I ran on about that! If anybody has an interest in cloth, please ask away as I think its well worth giving it a go. The Natural Parenting part of this forum is really good too.

No football here, DH is at work so I'm sure I'll be subjected to it when he gets home late tonight!

Minimoo and Anneliese - I really hope this is your month, my fingers are crossed so tightly for you both - here's to no more TWWs!


----------



## Shh

Pusscat said:


> I'm going to try to use the re-usables as much as possible but will also have a few disposables as I've hear from talking to people that disposables will be much more easy to use on days out. So I won't be a slave to the cloth! I think I've always known I wanted to use re-usables. I am quite eco-minded. I try and be as environmentally friendly as possible in my life in general. For instance I use a Mooncup when I'm on my period and loved being free from having to buy tampons/sanitary towels. So I guess that transfers across to what I want for my baby. I've read that these nappies I've bought are good for baby's botty, which is a big factor. And I think they will save us money in the long run, even though the initial outlay is kind of scary :wacko: And I can't deny that they look very cute too :blush:

Hee hee - we cross-posted - sounds like you've got the same attitude as I have! For eco-disposables I use Beaming Baby ones, I really rate them and will definitely be getting them for this baby for the first week or two until the cord drops off. We tried straight away with DD and it stopped the cord from drying out as quickly as it should, so stopped until it had come away.


----------



## Pusscat

I shall look them up, thanks Shh!


----------



## Shh

Pusscat - also forgot to say - Have a wonderful reunion with your OH! I bet you're counting the minutes! Re the boob leakage, yup - lovely eh?! I didn't get major leaking until after DD was born (and then, oh boy, did it come as a shock when I woke up completely drenched because I'd slept laying on one boob, i thought I was bleeding everywhere until I put the light on!) I can recommend Lansinoh breast pads, they were the most comfortable ones I found and definitely stay put. I might look into reusable ones a bit more this time. I thought about it last time but didn't want to wash them with nappies, but thought that i'd need too many pairs to bother washing with normal clothes, but on reflection, with a nb I did a LOT of washing of clothes!!


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies!

Off to the Baby Show today, can't wait! :happydance:

*Shh *- how lovely DH felt baby! I don't think we will feel ours for another few weeks yet because of my anterior placenta :dohh:
We have a few names picked, but nothing concrete yet.

*Seaweed *- I will wait to hear your name, along with your birth announcement!! :happydance:

*Mini *- Hi hun, :dust: and hope the TWW goes quicker!! 

*Pussycat *- love your Baby Show purchases!! Were there may freebies around?
Hope you have a lovely reunion with DH!
I'm not looking forward to the boobage leakage... I'm struggling with coping with them doubling in size... can't imagine what leakages will do to me! LOL

*Anneliese *- we didn't use Preseed but have read on here it's pretty good.


----------



## Pusscat

Have a great day smawfl. No freebies apart from a bag with some leaflets in, so don't expect too much! 

The reunion was great :winkwink: Going to have a nice normal Sunday with hubby today :cloud9:


----------



## Shh

Smawfl - hope you had a fun day! My placenta is anterior, but quite high, so I feel/can see movements below it now, which is weird compared with last time when they were al over. Hopefully it won't be too long now for your OH!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Have a great day smawfl. No freebies apart from a bag with some leaflets in, so don't expect too much!




Shh said:


> Smawfl - hope you had a fun day! My placenta is anterior, but quite high, so I feel/can see movements below it now, which is weird compared with last time when they were al over. Hopefully it won't be too long now for your OH!


Thanks Ladies! Had a fab time at the show! Bought a gorgeous moses basket and a medala electric breast pump - also got a fair few bits of freebies! (3 MAM bottles, 2 Tommy Teepie bottles, 5 Avent dummies, Tommy teepee bib and beaker, tommy teepee rattle!)

Tiring day though, slept very well last night! :haha:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good evening ladies!

Just flying by!! Smawfl - I got the medela swing breast pump too! Bargain! Ha! You done well on your freebies!! 
It was well worthwhile. We got a cotbed, family fix isofix base, ibaby monitor (but sending it back - got a motorola one from Argos instead) and a glider rocking chair! I'm all excited me!! 

Have a good week all - those UK based, enjoy the sun!!!
:flower:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good evening ladies!

Just flying by!! Smawfl - I got the medela swing breast pump too! Bargain! Ha! You done well on your freebies!! 
It was well worthwhile. We got a cotbed, family fix isofix base, ibaby monitor (but sending it back - got a motorola one from Argos instead) and a glider rocking chair! I'm all excited me!! 

Have a good week all - those UK based, enjoy the sun!!!
:flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Glad you both had a good time and got some good stuff! :flower:

FSB, double digits?! :shock: So exciting!! And Pusscat and DS, congrats on viability!!

Pusscat, I never responded to your earlier question about boob leakage...I haven't had any yet but I know it's very common at this stage. Sounds annoying but also reassuring, as you said :wacko:

Anyone had BHs yet? It's one of the rare symptoms I read about in my weekly pregnancy newsletters that I haven't had at all! Not really complaining, because they sound a little scary...

Don't know about any of you ladies, but I alternate between being super impatient to get to the end of the pregnancy, and being alarmed by how much is left to do in how little time!


----------



## Shh

Hee hee Seaweed, I know how you feel, I felt completely intimidated by the whole thing yesterday and cried!! So excited though too.

Last pregnancy I didn't get any Braxton Hicks until the day before my due date, when I got three in a row, then they stopped, that was it until my induced contractions. I sort of don't expect to get any this time again, but then my pregnancy has been different this time, so who knows. 

I'm nesting already, painting the house like a woman possessed!

Oooh, FSB, are we getting some sun finally?! Whoop!


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Good evening ladies!
> 
> Just flying by!! Smawfl - I got the medela swing breast pump too! Bargain! Ha! You done well on your freebies!!
> It was well worthwhile. We got a cotbed, family fix isofix base, ibaby monitor (but sending it back - got a motorola one from Argos instead) and a glider rocking chair! I'm all excited me!!
> 
> Have a good week all - those UK based, enjoy the sun!!!
> :flower:

I know, it was a bit of a too good to leave bargain on the Medala wasn't it! Loving your purchases too!! :thumbup: Which carseat are you going for?



seaweed eater said:


> very common at this stage. Sounds annoying but also reassuring, as you said :wacko:
> 
> Anyone had BHs yet? It's one of the rare symptoms I read about in my weekly pregnancy newsletters that I haven't had at all! Not really complaining, because they sound a little scary...
> 
> Don't know about any of you ladies, but I alternate between being super impatient to get to the end of the pregnancy, and being alarmed by how much is left to do in how little time!

No I've not had any BH's yet, don't particularly want them either.. I think I'd be terrified!!

I also flit between the two.. mostly I'm impatient though! :haha:



Shh said:


> I'm nesting already, painting the house like a woman possessed!
> 
> Oooh, FSB, are we getting some sun finally?! Whoop!

Loving the nesting! Yep I think we're getting nice weather from tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! It was a long weekend here, which was awesome. Kept myself pretty busy so sorry for being a bit MIA all weekend!

Came down with a gross cold at the end of the week so have also been nursing that...:nope:

The baby show sounds awesome! The one here is end of Sept, so I will be huge but will probably check it out.

We did announce on Facebook this weekend...the pic attached is what we used!

Also went maternity clothes shopping with my mom and she LOADED me up with clothes for the summer which was amazing because I would not have been able to afford that right now! May still need a swimsuit, and some sweaters in the fall but otherwise all set! :thumbup:

DH went crazy organizing our old office (which is the future baby room) and moving it into another room. He sorted through SO much crap and organized it all. What a great guy!

On another note, only 6 weeks left of my current teaching job and then...my paycheques end! Yikes. I was hoping to get some summer school work, but it isn't looking great so I am not sure...also, hopefully I will get another contract in the fall but there is never any guarantee. Definitely stressing me out a bit right now, but not much I can really do so I will just try to be positive! How is it that I have 7 years of university...have worked for this district for 3 years and am STILL having to worry about work. What a joke!

Anyways...here's to a good week for everyone. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby shoes.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## minimoocow

My temp has dropped but no spotting or AF signs (I think I am imagining mild craps as I am thinking the worst and have wind!!!)

I'm hoping it goes back up again and its implantation but not feeling too positive about it today :-(


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies!

Went to see my friends baby last night, she's gorgeous and so tiny! Can't wait to hold my own baby in my arms! :cloud9:

Giagirl - loving the photo announcement!! How's the cold?

Mini - Fingers crossed your temp shoots up again! Sending lots of :dust: xxx


Sunny day here today!! LOVE IT!


----------



## smawfl

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I've just felt some BIG kicks!! Finally I think baby may be getting stronger for me to feel them through my placenta!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shh

Yippee!!


----------



## ds0910

Hi ladies! Wow it's been a while since I've been on here. Just wanted to stop by and say hey and try to get caught up. Hope everyone is doing well. Baby is moving CONSTANTLY now lol. He's getting so strong! It even hurts sometimes already. Everything is looking great so far. Going back on the 30th so hopefully it stays that way. Well I'm gonna go back through the ton of posts I have missed and try to see where everyone is!:flower:


----------



## smawfl

More big kicks coming from Baby Smawfl! :)

:cloud9:

How is everyone doing?

Good to hear from you Ds!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi ladies,

It's finally my V-day today!! :happydance: I can tell I was really looking forward to it because this week went so slowly :haha: I hope baby stays in for several more weeks, of course.

Things are good here...the heartburn is bothering me less, though I still get it a little, so I think the diet changes I've made are helping. Other than that, feeling good! We decided on a doula and will definitely be going ahead with that.

Gaiagirl, what an adorable FB announcement! How did everyone respond? I hope you are feeling better after that cold :hugs:

Mini :hugs: :hugs: How are you doing? I just checked your chart and can't see anything entered for today yet...if AF hasn't come yet, then the dip seems like a good thing!! I hope no AF yet and that this is your month. Fingers crossed :dust:

Anneliese, just went to check out your chart too...happy TWW! I hope it is treating you well so far :hugs:

Smawfl, very cool that you have been feeling some big kicks :cloud9: Hooray for active babies!! I just felt kicks in my back for the first time yesterday...no wonder you ladies with anterior placentas feel movement later.
I've had an amazing time spending time with my friend and her newborn, too :cloud9: I don't know about you but it was a very different experience for me now than before I was pregnant...made me soooo impatient to meet my own baby!

DS, glad you and your little boy are doing well :hugs: sorry his movements are hurting you though! Is it from kicking your organs or what? I sometimes feel a little queasy when mine moves around a lot, but I haven't really had pain yet.

Hope everyone else is feeling well! :hugs:


----------



## ds0910

seaweed eater said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It's finally my V-day today!! :happydance: I can tell I was really looking forward to it because this week went so slowly :haha: I hope baby stays in for several more weeks, of course.
> 
> Things are good here...the heartburn is bothering me less, though I still get it a little, so I think the diet changes I've made are helping. Other than that, feeling good! We decided on a doula and will definitely be going ahead with that.
> 
> Gaiagirl, what an adorable FB announcement! How did everyone respond? I hope you are feeling better after that cold :hugs:
> 
> Mini :hugs: :hugs: How are you doing? I just checked your chart and can't see anything entered for today yet...if AF hasn't come yet, then the dip seems like a good thing!! I hope no AF yet and that this is your month. Fingers crossed :dust:
> 
> Anneliese, just went to check out your chart too...happy TWW! I hope it is treating you well so far :hugs:
> 
> Smawfl, very cool that you have been feeling some big kicks :cloud9: Hooray for active babies!! I just felt kicks in my back for the first time yesterday...no wonder you ladies with anterior placentas feel movement later.
> I've had an amazing time spending time with my friend and her newborn, too :cloud9: I don't know about you but it was a very different experience for me now than before I was pregnant...made me soooo impatient to meet my own baby!
> 
> DS, glad you and your little boy are doing well :hugs: sorry his movements are hurting you though! Is it from kicking your organs or what? I sometimes feel a little queasy when mine moves around a lot, but I haven't really had pain yet.
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling well! :hugs:

Well it's mostly when he kicks down into my bladder and cervix that it hurts. I felt him kick toward my back the other day, felt like he kicked my intestines lol. He is definately an active little booger. Wonder why it is making you queasy sometimes? Have you noticed if it is when he moves a certain way?


----------



## seaweed eater

ds0910 said:


> Well it's mostly when he kicks down into my bladder and cervix that it hurts. I felt him kick toward my back the other day, felt like he kicked my intestines lol. He is definately an active little booger. Wonder why it is making you queasy sometimes? Have you noticed if it is when he moves a certain way?

Yeah, I think it's just the smaller movements down low. It feels like that weird gas feeling when things are moving around in your stomach :wacko: I can tell it's not gas but some part of my brain must still interpret it like that.


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies!

Seaweed - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR V DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Definitely a lovely milestone to reach, I'm sure baby will stay nice and cosy for another 16 weeks! 
How have you felt kicks in your back?! How strange!

What has everyone got planned for the weekend? I think a nice chilled weekend relaxing in the garden is on the cards for us!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone. Hurray it's friday! I am so exhausted after what feels like a very long week. I've loved the sunshine but it's not been great for sleeping! And I think it wears me out more during the day. Think the weekend is going to be slightly cooler. As long as the nights cool down a bit that's the main thing!

Smawfl - aww, so glad little baby Smawfl is making themselves heard a bit more now :happydance::happydance: My plans for the weekend are a bit of gardening and not much else. Looking forward to it!

DS - good to hear from you, due date buddy! I've had some bladder kicks too, it really makes you have to go to the toilet!!

Seaweed - congrats on your v-day :hugs: I'm sure baby seaweed is very content inside mummy and won't be coming out for a long time yet!

Mini - hope you're feeling more positive now. Keep us updated with how you're getting on :thumbup:

Gaia - love your FB announcment photo, it seems very fitting for you as I know your like your hikes! Are you planning on strapping baby into one of those nice baby carriers to join you on your hikes? I'm definitely going to be getting one so that we can go out walking without having to drag a massive pram around with us.

Lots of people have commented on my bump this week and I'm loving how round it's getting :cloud9: I feel like it's taken a long time to get here, so I am celebrating my lovely bump!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Wow, I just noticed that I haven't posted in a while... I have been kind of lurking and reading though.
Its been a busy week for me and OH. We had to get a new car since my other one was a death trap and decided that it was going to spew oil everywhere. That was the last straw and we didnt feel comfortable driving that car with baby coming.
Then I found out that I have a 6cm cyst on my right ovary and they are afraid of it twisting and potentially killing my ovary so I am under orders to be more lazy than i was before and not do anything pretty much :dohh: The upside is that I get to see the baby when they do ultrasounds on my ovary :thumbup: I get to see my little bean again on the 30th, im pretty excited!

I'm glad to see that you are all doing well and that you are having a good start to the weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Glad everyone is doing so well! Beautiful and sunny here this weekend. :cloud9:

Hanyou, sorry about the cyst but at least there's an up side!

Pusscat we will definitely be doing a lot of hiking (as usual) with baby! I need to find one of the hiking backpacks, probably will get one secondhand. I will also be getting a couple of carriers, as I would prefer to carry baby for the first few months (the fourth trimester, lol). I will probably get a wrap-style moby and also a boba or ergo style one...

We made our first large(ish) baby purchase last night! Got an arm's reach cosleeper used from someone nearby! They don't sell them new in Canada so I was glad to find one, in great condition too. :thumbup:

Here is my 16+4 bump! Have a friend in town this weekend who is having twins in Sept! Should be fun!
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## seaweed eater

Thank you everyone!! :flower: I decided to take a day off pregnancy stuff on the Internet yesterday because my blood pressure has gone up a few points this week and I was feeling really freaked out about it. It was so nice and low for the past month or two and I just wanted it to stay that way for longer, but it's still in a great range so there's really nothing to be concerned about at this point. Just trying to avoid obsessing because I know that will raise it further and that's not good!

Gaia you look great! Bump is coming along! :thumbup:

HM, I'm sorry about your cyst. I have a small one (2cm or a bit less) that was detected at the anatomy scan. I was told not to worry about it since it's so small, but I've never had one before and don't really know what to expect. I guess in a lot of cases they just get resorbed somehow over the course of the pregnancy? Anyway I'm glad you will be monitored and will get to see your LO more often! :thumbup: And congrats on your new car!

FSB, can't believe your THIRD TRIMESTER is starting tomorrow!! :shock: :wohoo: Amazing. Hope you're feeling well.

Hope everyone has a great weekend :flower: it's a three-day weekend here! I plan to pretty much take it easy...maybe do some cleaning, but probably try not to spend much time on work. Work has been a bit stressful lately, which is probably another thing raising my blood pressure! Really looking forward to a few days off.


----------



## smawfl

Hi Decemberists!

Can't believe how active Baby is now! I love it, and this morning DH felt Baby kick for the first time! :cloud9::cloud9: And not just once, it was kicking loads! DH loved it! :happydance:

Pussycat - I'm getting lots more comments too.. mine seem to vary though from "you look very neat" to "you're quite big aren't you" LOL :haha: I'm very proud of my bump too!

Hanyou - I had a cyst on my ovary at the start, I think they do get smaller as it had almost gone by my 12 week scan.

Gaiagirl - yay for your first purchase! LOVE your bump! :happydance:

Seaweed - Do you take your own blood pressure? My mum suffers from high blood pressure so has a little machine at home and I dug it out the other day to check mine out of curiosity. All normal which is good.
Definitely don't obsess about it as you say you don't want to raise it further.


----------



## seaweed eater

smawfl said:


> Can't believe how active Baby is now! I love it, and this morning DH felt Baby kick for the first time! :cloud9::cloud9: And not just once, it was kicking loads! DH loved it! :happydance:

Awww that's wonderful :cloud9: mine seems alternately delighted and freaked out by feeling movement (especially when he said he felt the outlines of some limbs the other day! :haha:) but it's really nice for me that he gets to feel it...I love sharing that part of the pregnancy with him.



smawfl said:


> I'm getting lots more comments too.. mine seem to vary though from "you look very neat" to "you're quite big aren't you" LOL :haha: I'm very proud of my bump too!

:lol: I know what you mean...in the same week I got "I can't believe how small you are!" and "OMG you must be having triplets!" I think people just don't think/know as much about how big women tend to be at what stage of pregnancy if they're not pregnant themselves...I know I didn't have a very good sense before my pregnancy. :shrug:



smawfl said:


> Seaweed - Do you take your own blood pressure? My mum suffers from high blood pressure so has a little machine at home and I dug it out the other day to check mine out of curiosity. All normal which is good.
> Definitely don't obsess about it as you say you don't want to raise it further.

Yeah, I bought a cuff when I switched medications a few months before TTC. I've had high blood pressure for a while but never checked it at home, but the doctor said it would be a good idea to start monitoring it more often during pregnancy. I generally take it every couple of days or so.


----------



## gaiagirl

Went shopping today to check out strollers and cloth diapers and got lots of good info, plus ruled out one stroller I liked but won't fit in the trunk of our little car :(

Stopped by a consignment store and got a couple more maternity tops, a Bella band, and lots of gender neutral onesies for SO cheap! I love second hand stuff (when it's in good condition).

Now suffering from an intense headache sadly so going to rest and hope it goes away.

Hope you're all having lovely weekends!


----------



## smawfl

Oh no gaia which stroller wouldn't fit? Hope not the Cruz? Its one of the last 2 I want to try but doesn't come to the uk until July.


----------



## gaiagirl

No, they only had the UPPAbaby Vista where I was and that's too pricey for me! I was interested in the Bumbleride Indie but sadly didn't fit :(

The Mountain Buggy Swift did and I do like it a lot so we may go with it, or the BOB Revolution...


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - lovely bump piccy :thumbup: Glad you've been making progress with the baby shopping, even though you found out the pram didn't fit :hugs: I'm sure you'll find the right one soon, you seem to be very organised! Hope your headache goes soon :flower:

Seaweed - hope you've had a relaxing and stress-free weekend! 

Han - you sound like you're doing much better :thumbup: Great news about the car and glad you're looking on the positive side of having the cyst :hugs: They sound fairly common so just relax and try not to do too much! Easier said than done, I know.

Hope everyone else has had a great weekend. Mine's been very relaxing and managed to get a few little jobs done. The garden's looking lovely and we have made the most of it, had a barbecue today. Hope the weather's this nice for half term week in a week's time. I've only got 4 days at school this week and also got my midwife appointment on wednesday, then half term, woo :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

I have my midwife appointment Wed too! And only three weeks of classes left to teach...although 5 weeks including exams and report cards.

I also have two exciting ultasounds coming up! The big anatomy scan in one week tomorrow and the gender scan on June 16!!!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Lots of lovely things to look forward to!! And what a great feeling to only have 3 weeks of teaching left! I only have 5 weeks after half term and they tend to be full of fun things as we generally start to wind-down towards the summer holidays. Does anyone else have the feeling that this is the happiest they have ever been? I feel so content and lucky and like my life is very good at the moment. Probably some-what down to pregnancy hormones, also due to it all being true!

I'm writing reports at the moment. Trying to get them done before half term so that I can have a relaxing week off baby-planning and shopping! It's such a drag though, trying to think up different ways of saying the same thing 19 times :wacko:


----------



## gaiagirl

I hear you on reports! I teach high school science though so the comments I do are very limited...

I've been pretty happy but the past few days have actually been a bit miserable hormone wise. I've had some headaches and felt just kind of off and also been really irritable. I'm trying to keep calm and use breathing, etc but today I've just felt so short-tempered all day! 

For example: Our tenant (who is great and very neat and loves to help look after the yard) has these HIDEOUS black stork garden statues that I hate and he just moved them into an even more visible spot. Now I am forcing DH to tell him they need to move...which he doesn't want to do but they are going to bug me every time I look out the window! Argh!

So yah, very lucky and grateful but also battling hormone-induced rage!

I think also a bit of stress may be responsible as well because I'm out of a regular paycheck in 5 weeks and I am trying to sort out summer employment and then also hoping I get a teaching contract in Sept despite being 7 months pregnant...so yah...that doesn't help!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello lovely ladies!! 

So pleased to hear everyone's well!! Just flying by quickly before school! Seaweed - you're right... 3rd tri :cloud9:!! As if!! It's all quite overwhelming. I'm just trying to embrace it all!! :winkwink:

I've got these FAT ankles unfortunately - looking a bit unsightly and restricting what I can wear! :haha: But hey, worth it in every single way!! 

Pusscat and Gaigirl - high five on the 4 day week!! My GTT appointment is on wed too!! Then I break up for a week... Then back for 6ish weeks... Then... Maternity!! Arrrrhhhhh!!!! Where's the time going. 

My year 11s left on Friday :cry: What an amazing bunch of teenagers! I'll miss them so much. I wear a lot of animal print so they bought lil bump these gorgeous animal print outfits!! I was so touched!!

Anyway, enough from me. I need to hit the gym tonight, feeling slightly sluggish!! Have a lovely week all :flower:


----------



## smawfl

Happy Monday everyone! Only a week left then a week off!!

Pussycat - we sorted the garden out at the weekend too, it's amazing what mowing the lawn can do and planting a few pots! 
Can you not write the same thing in each report?! :haha: they only look at their own anyway dont they? LOL

Gairgirl - sorry to hear you're been hormonal! The garden statues sound 'lovely' :haha:

FeelSoBlessed - eek for the swollen ankles! Make sure you put your feet up when you can. Are your hands swelling too?


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - if only! The trouble is the head reads them all so don't think I could get away with it :winkwink: Glad you had a good gardening weekend too! 

FSB - I have swollen feet and fingers at the moment too. I was on a course this afternoon and the room was ridiculously hot. Even for non-pregnant people!! Breaking up for the summer holidays is going to be a weird feeling isn't it, knowing we won't be back in September. I'm sure I'll be very happy but also will feel a bit left out too! Everything is going to seem very real at that point I think!

Hormone-induced rage sounds pretty scary!! I wouldn't want to get in your way during one of those moments! Stork man had better watch out :haha:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> FeelSoBlessed - eek for the swollen ankles! Make sure you put your feet up when you can. Are your hands swelling too?

Hey smawfl... My feet and ankles mainly - my hands a little but not nearly as bad! The big fat tootsies are up as we speak! Lol!! :haha:



Pusscat said:


> FSB - I have swollen feet and fingers at the moment too. I was on a course this afternoon and the room was ridiculously hot. Even for non-pregnant people!! Breaking up for the summer holidays is going to be a weird feeling isn't it, knowing we won't be back in September. I'm sure I'll be very happy but also will feel a bit left out too! Everything is going to seem very real at that point I think!
> 
> Hormone-induced rage sounds pretty scary!! I wouldn't want to get in your way during one of those moments! Stork man had better watch out :haha:

Hey Pusscat. Sorry to hear you're experiencing the dreaded swelling :nope: not nice. We had our meeting this year to discuss the new year 7s starting... I felt well and truly left out!! :shrug: I agree - its going to feel real then!!

Ive not long got in from an aqua class (not antenatal, just normal)... Now bump is getting payback, it's as if s/he's saying, 'jiggle me around and I'll get you back mama'!! :haha:

Take care ladies. I've got a bump pic to post next time I crank up my laptop!


----------



## smawfl

How are you finding the Aqua class, FSB?

yes please post a bump piccie!


----------



## Pusscat

So how did everyone get on at their appointments today? Mine was good, I'm measuring 23cm so 2 cm smaller than my number of weeks. But I was expecting that as I do feel smaller compared to other people. And MW said it was fine as it's my first baby and everythings still nice a tight in there, which is good! She had a good feel of baby and told be she was lying on her side and where her head was. It's always nice to know. I wonder if you have to be an expert to be able to feel where the baby is. I'm too scared to try for myself! She had a listen to the heartbeat but because of the position baby was in she could only hear the HB through the umbilical cord. Baby's shoulder was in the way of her actual heart! But I didn't mind as the umbilical cord HB sounded nice and strong. And her vigorous movements are reassurance enough that she's doing ok :thumbup: DH saw my tummy move from across the room the other night - it was quite freaky!!

I've started looking into our local Birthing Centre. I had said I wanted to have baby at the hospital, but I'm not totally happy with the place, and this birth centre sounds amazing. So I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed for a healthy rest of pregnancy, and then for there to be a room available when the baby comes. They only have 2 birthing rooms so I have heard of people being turned away. Let's not worry about that yet though :wacko: Are any of you planning on going to a Birth Centre?

25 Week bump attached. Doesn't look a lot bigger than the last pic I posted, but maybe slightly higher?
 



Attached Files:







Optimized-IMAG0223.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gaiagirl

You look great Pusscat!!! I think I am going to be massive though, because at 17 weeks I am already showing through a sweater...yikes. Maybe it will slow down, or just move upwards though...

Had my appointment today, pretty low key nothing really to report. Listened to baby at 150bpm but with a doppler at home it is slightly less exciting. :blush: 

Haven't discussed birth plans yet, I am sure they will wait until third tri for that! However, I have thought a lot about it. SADLY we have no birth centres here (although a group was trying to get one going - no luck too much red tape). So it is either home or hospital and I am about 60/40 for the hospital right now but very very interested in a home birth...

Have any of you heard of this swing: https://www.4moms.com/mamaroo I am interested because it has great reviews but is pricey. One came up online used for about $150 and I am considering it but need to read more reviews, etc. Seems like alot for a chair but if it really does help with naps, soothing, etc it might be money well spent!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - I've not heard of it before but just looked at the video on the website and it looks brilliant! Think it would be worth the money if you were having trouble getting your baby to sleep. But you don't know yet if yours is going to be a good sleeper or not. And I'd be tempted to try a cheaper option first as I'm sure some babies are satisfied with a simple swing/bouncer. 

Glad your appointment went well :thumbup: A quick appointment means everything is going as it should be! At my next one she's going to take a load more blood like she did at my booking in appt. Not looking forward to that at all as the last time she left me with a massive bruise on my arm :cry: Don't think she's very good at taking blood!! Might take DH along for some moral support.


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat, you look great! :flower: I need to take and post another bump photo very soon...have been lazy about that. Maybe this weekend.

Try sitting back and resting something flat and light on your belly, like a piece of paper or a clipboard...you can see it jump around and it really amplifies the kicks! I love all the vigorous movements, though sometimes a hard kick out of nowhere can be a bit startling!

Regarding birth plans, we never thought much about it...our insurance only covers delivery at one particular hospital, and I know I want to be at a hospital anyway because I'm high risk. But if I were not high risk, I would definitely look into birthing centers or at least midwife-led care at a hospital (I know there's one nearby people seem to like).

Glad everyone's appointments went well! :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies, 

How is everyone doing?

*Pussycat *- glad your appointment went well! Can't wait for my midwife check next week and for her to feel where baby is laying! I could tell this morning Baby was all over to the left, as there was a massive hard ball, and the right was all squidgy!
I don't think I'll be using a Birthing Centre, not sure if there are any nearby! 
Love the bump pic! :thumbup:

*Gaiagirl *- Glad your appointment went well! Are you still using yout doppler at home?
The swing looks fab! But I agree I would wait and see what your baby is like for sleeping, sometimes something simple works just as well. I daren't show DH that link, he loves gadgets and I'm sure he'd want to get it!

*Seaweed *- I've seen my belly move once, It's amazing isn't it!


Almost V-Day for me :happydance:


----------



## anneliese

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing ok. I tested today at 11 dpo and BFN :(. I know I have a few more days, but I just know in my heart I'm out anyway. If AF comes Sun/Mon when expected, I'll be calling the doctor for blood tests and SA for my husband. I will lie and say we've been trying for a year if we have to in order to get testing done. I just don't think it should be taking this long if nothing is wrong. My skin still breaks out mildly-moderately around my period and ovulation and I don't think at almost 26 that should still be happening, so maybe I really do have a hormone imbalance that can be affecting fertility. :shrug:


----------



## gaiagirl

Anneliese - So sorry if you're out...I would be going crazy too, especially with charting and doing everything 'right'. I am sure there is nothing serious going on but still...how frustrating! I always break out even at 27 so I wouldn't read into that too much. SA is easy and can rule out a whole half so definitely go for it!

Wishing you all the luck and sending dust this weekend :hugs:


----------



## anneliese

Thanks Gaia, it actually did make me feel better you said you still get breakouts :flower: :haha:. I was just talking to a friend who has hypothyroidism and one of her symptoms was acne in her late 20s and that's what originally caused the doctors to do blood tests to check hormones and that's when she found out about the hypothyroidism, so she was just suggesting that to me. 

My husband had a semen analysis years ago for some inflammation "down there" (his job requires to him to sit for long periods of time without getting up and that likely caused it) and the count came back good, but the motility(?) was a bit low. They said it was still normal, but on the low side and that he should be fine to have children, but if he waited too long it could become a problem in older age. So hopefully things haven't got worse down there.


----------



## Shh

Hi Anneliese, I'm sorry hun, likewise, i'd be going crazy too. I still get bad breakouts at AF, much worse when I'm off the pill, I'm 29, so I don't think its too unusual. I hope the doctor can give you some answers, or at least some reassuring advice. :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

Anneliese - lots of hugs and dust to you :hugs::flower: Keeping my fingers crossed for you that AF stays away, there is still hope! If not then hope the doctor can reassure you and give you some answers.


----------



## smawfl

Lots of hugs and dust Anneliese xx


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? I'm off after today for a WHOLE week! Cannot wait :happydance::happydance:

Just chilling really, then got a wedding next weekend.

Here's me at almost 24 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







24wks.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - you have a very pert bump! Lovely :flower: I think you look bigger than me so I'd say you're going to have a big bump!

Do you have a dress sorted for the wedding? How have you styled your bump? :haha:

I think we're just going to take each day as it comes this weekend and decide what to do according to the weather! We've both got all of next week off too so I feel we don't have to rush and get everything done on the BH weekend. In fact I think I'll try to avoid doing as much as possible! Might go to visit my parents in Worcestershire if it looks like there might be a nice day for walking.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - you have a very pert bump! Lovely :flower: I think you look bigger than me so I'd say you're going to have a big bump!
> 
> Do you have a dress sorted for the wedding? How have you styled your bump? :haha:
> 
> I think we're just going to take each day as it comes this weekend and decide what to do according to the weather! We've both got all of next week off too so I feel we don't have to rush and get everything done on the BH weekend. In fact I think I'll try to avoid doing as much as possible! Might go to visit my parents in Worcestershire if it looks like there might be a nice day for walking.

Thanks Pussycat! I dont think I look that big, I definitely think it appears bigger/smaller depending on what I wear!

I bought this for a wedding in early May: https://www.coast-stores.com/fashion/coast/fcp-product/2224765581
I've not tried it on since but I think it should have space for bump (I hope!)


----------



## Pusscat

Just seen my ticker - 100 days to go!! 

And also remembered something I was going to tell you all. A friend had her baby 9 weeks early on Wednesday!! Her waters broke last friday friday but she didn't realise what they were, so didn't go and see the midwife until tuesday. MW sent her straight to hospital and she was 2cm dilated! She stayed in over night and had period pain type pains through the night. They examined her in the morning and she was 4cm dilated. They tried to slow the contractions down and give the baby some drugs to help its lungs, but it didn't hang about and was born at midday! Baby was taken to neonatal but was moved the same day to the nursery as she was doing so well. And they got to cuddle her in the evening. She was 3.6lbs. They're both doing fine now. Scary stuff though, having your baby at 31 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> Smawfl - you have a very pert bump! Lovely :flower: I think you look bigger than me so I'd say you're going to have a big bump!
> 
> Do you have a dress sorted for the wedding? How have you styled your bump? :haha:
> 
> I think we're just going to take each day as it comes this weekend and decide what to do according to the weather! We've both got all of next week off too so I feel we don't have to rush and get everything done on the BH weekend. In fact I think I'll try to avoid doing as much as possible! Might go to visit my parents in Worcestershire if it looks like there might be a nice day for walking.
> 
> Thanks Pussycat! I dont think I look that big, I definitely think it appears bigger/smaller depending on what I wear!
> 
> I bought this for a wedding in early May: https://www.coast-stores.com/fashion/coast/fcp-product/2224765581
> I've not tried it on since but I think it should have space for bump (I hope!)Click to expand...

Looks like it should have enough room for you and baby. I love Coast, especially when they have a sale on!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Just seen my ticker - 100 days to go!!
> 
> And also remembered something I was going to tell you all. A friend had her baby 9 weeks early on Wednesday!! Her waters broke last friday friday but she didn't realise what they were, so didn't go and see the midwife until tuesday. MW sent her straight to hospital and she was 2cm dilated! She stayed in over night and had period pain type pains through the night. They examined her in the morning and she was 4cm dilated. They tried to slow the contractions down and give the baby some drugs to help its lungs, but it didn't hang about and was born at midday! Baby was taken to neonatal but was moved the same day to the nursery as she was doing so well. And they got to cuddle her in the evening. She was 3.6lbs. They're both doing fine now. Scary stuff though, having your baby at 31 weeks :wacko:

Congrats on almost double figures!

Oh wowzers how frightening. Glad they are doing well!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Anneliese hon :hugs: fingers crossed this is your month after all, but if not, I think getting some tests done is a good idea. I'll add to what everyone else said though...I still break out around my period too (and otherwise, but more so then :p) so I don't think that's very unusual. But can't hurt to get tested.

Big day for the thread tomorrow! Double digits for Pusscat (and DS) and V day for Smawfl! :happydance: S, you look fantastic by the way, what a nice bump!

Pusscat, how scary for your friend. So glad to hear she and her daughter are doing well. I hope all of us make it to term!

This weekend DH and I have our first baby classes :shock: I can't believe it's here already! We signed up for about 6 or 7, everything offered by the hospital. This weekend we have newborn care and infant safety, and there's also CPR, breastfeeding, a couples counseling workshop, and of course childbirth. We have one scheduled every so often until early August. Anyone else taking any classes?

I should probably go to the gym or something too...dancing is starting to get more difficult due to my balance changing so much, so I think we'll probably quit soon.

2nd tri girls, how are your babies doing in terms of movement? Have you noticed any changes? I've been feeling more small squirmy movements in addition to the kicks. I can feel them from outside now too. It's very strange! Is it 28 weeks when they start running out of space to move around?


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - wow, parent classes already! It makes sense to start now and do a little at a time though. We want to do the NCT (National Childbirth Trust) classes but the only option for us is to do a full weekend of classes in August - it's going to be intense baby learning!

I know what you mean about squirmy movements, I've been getting them for the past few weeks. I can tell when she's doing a big roll, you feel a longer stretching pressure that I assume is her back pressing on my uterus :wacko: I don't like those movements! I'm not sure when they start to run out of space. And I think they can still do complete rolls right up to 40 weeks as they sometimes have to turn right before birth so that they are in the right position. Now that's going to feel uncomfortable!


----------



## seaweed eater

HAPPY V DAY SMAWFL!!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Seaweed :flower::flower:

We haven't done any baby classes yet but will do later on I think. We wont be doing the NCT ones.

In terms of movements, since feeling defined movements it's only really been big kicks I've felt. When it was tickles it felt more squirmy if you see what I mean.

I think it is about 28 weeks when they are a bit more squished in there.

Is anyone having a 4D scan? DH's friends have a 4D scanning place so have offered to give us a session. I'm in two minds, would love to see baby but not sure it would ruin the surprise?!


----------



## Shh

Happy V-day smawfl!! How exciting! I wanted a 4D scan, but then mainly worried that we'd find out the sex, even if it was accidentally iykwim? That stopped me, but I never really investigated the likelihood of that happening, so maybe ask them whether that has happened before?


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok I have to ask...why do people call it 4D!?!? I see that all the time and I hate to be a science-stickler but there is no such thing as 4D (unless you are time traveling, lol). Just curious...what are they saying makes it 4D?

I'm not doing the 3D/4D scan (whatever it is) because to be honest it just seems like knowing TOO much. For me, personally, it's too much but I can see why it would be appealing! I just already feel slightly guilty with 2 ultrasounds and knowing the gender...I have to at least leave the babys face as a surprise! Lol.


----------



## Shh

I think the private scan places started calling it that after the 3D ones, then they were able to let people view 'live' 3D, or video/moving images, so they want to call it something 'more' than 3D iykwim? I could be wrong though!

Ladies,I just wanted to remind you all, do things like go to the cinema, go to nice restaurants, browse around the shops slowly etc, I was chatting to my sister today about all the things I miss. All are still possible of course, but generally require a babysitter, so I don't bother doing them much (and the shops thing comes about after a day out with my LO throwing a tantrum every time I paused to look at something!)

t


----------



## gaiagirl

Definitely! We went for sushi last night, and tonight are going for curry with friends and to see the What To Expect movie! Definitely enjoying our freedom :thumbup:

I think we may also do a week long road trip in August, because we want to enjoy the company of just the two of us on vacation for the last time in awhile :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Had my 18 week scan today! It was about 45 min long...so spent a LOT of time staring at baby :cloud9:

Obviously the techs don't say much, and hopefully I don't get any red flags from the midwife this week...if I don't hear anything by Fri I will probably call and check in on how the results looked. Nerve racking!!!

I did see a few short hand items...2UA (= 2 umbilical arteries, yay!) and 4CH (4 chambered heart, yay!)...but a few things were worrying like when she referred to 'debris' near the cervix and my placenta looked really close to the cervix (to my utrained eye though). Also the dates seemed all over the place. Some saying 17w5d some saying 18w4d but I am really confident about my O date so don't think I will change it either way!
 



Attached Files:







baby_lockhart_18.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## seaweed eater

Glad the scan went well, gaiagirl :flower: our dates were up to around 5 dates apart too, I think it's not that accurate at this point so I wouldn't worry about that. I am sure if your placenta were too low they would have said something.


----------



## gaiagirl

The policy here is that the techs cannot say anything about results of the scan. After the scan a radiologist looks over the info and then passes on results to the midwife who will call if there are any issues. No call = all normal and I don't find out results until my next appointment (June 27!!!). I am going to call Thurs or Fri because there's NO way I can wait that long!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaiagirl - how lovely you had a nice long scan! And beautiful photo :hugs: I'm sure all will be fine so try not to worry before you make the phone call at the end of the week. 

Hope everyone in the UK has had a good extended weekend. The only Jubilee kind of thing we did was go up the hill at the back of our house to watch a beacon being lit. There were lots of people up there which was nice for a small village, but the beacon was quite small and doubt it would have been seen from very far!


----------



## smawfl

Hi lovely ladies!

Hope you're all well!

DH and I have got the rest of the week off so looking forward to chilling! 

Have got my 24 week midwife appointment later, DH will be coming so will get to hear Baby's heartbeat :happydance:

How is everyone feeling? I've noticed I'm getting tired quite easily, at first I thought it was just pregnancy tiredness but I'm going to mention it to the midwife later and get her to check my iron levels.

In terms of the 4D scan - Gaia it's as Shh said, I think it's 'live' which gives it the extra dimension.

Shh - we wouldn't want to find out the sex so would make sure she knew to avoid that area!

Gaia - glad your scan went well, gorgeous pic! :thumbup:

Pussycat - we didn't do anything jubilee specific really - Watched a bit of the concert and some of the footage yesterday (ie had a nosey at what Kate was wearing! :haha:) Other than that nothing much really!


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol, OK so it's live...isn't the old traditional 2D one live too? Who knows, pretty sure it's just a way of marketing - new, better, now improved ;)


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - how did the appointment go? Hope your mw found the hb and baby was being cooperative! Did she take some blood to check your iron? I've noticed I've started to get tired again so it could be just a pregnancy thing as we reach the end of the 2nd tri. It's not such an extreme tiredness as in the 1st tri, but more of a heavy tiredness. It's not helping that I'm not sleeping very well. I'm waking up every hour or so to turn over because my hip on the side that I'm lying on starts hurting. Last night the pain was horrible and wouldn't go away even when I turned over. Attempted to lie on my back for a bit (I know it's not allowed!) to take the pressure off either hip, but that just made baby kick realllly hard as I think the skin stretches over my bump and reduces her wiggle room! She was not happy :wacko: So went back on my side. And the leaking boobs are getting worse, to the point where I've bought some washable breast pads to wear at night. Strangely only seems to be the left boob that leaks. Fed up with waking up to a cold wet patch though! 

Gaia - yes, 2D is live too! I wonder what they'll make 5D out to be? :haha:

I've been shopping this afternoon and bought quite a lot of bedding stuff for the nursery. Dunelm have a big sale on and had 15% off the range that I've been looking at for a while. I bought things that she won't need until she's at least 1, but thought I might as well while it's on offer. It's from the Sleepy Owl range: https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/sleepy-owl-bedlinen-143330 It should go really nicely with our existing yellow walls and leafy curtains :cloud9: I just need some actual furniture now!


----------



## smawfl

Appointment went really well thanks, Pussycat! Heard the heartbeat straight away which was lovely. DH asked the midwife if he could have it as a ringtone so she let DH record it on his phone :cloud9: lovely memento to have!

They didn't measure my bump which I was surprised at, apparently they're now starting to measure at 28 weeks instead. She didnt take my blood either and said the tiredness I've had seems normal so she wasn't worried. I'll have my bloods taken again at 28 weeks.

Sorry about the leaky boobies Pussycat! Love your new bedding! I love Dunelm stuff, the one closest to me had a fire last year so it's a bit further for me to travel to the next nearest one but I miss it, it's great for housey stuff.

Have you decided on your furniture? I'm thinking of going for this: https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Furniture-Deals/Roma-Cot-and-Dresser-in-White(0095679) but really want to see it in real life - all the stores only have the dark colour on display (stupid policy where they all have the same stock on the shop floor!) So not sure whether to just go for it and hope for the best.

Have also chosen my changing bag :happydance: https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...c_3/3|cat_14417596|Changing+bags|25973780.htm

It's very me! LOL, love camel/tan coloured bags so this will be perfect for me!

Also bought a few bits in Matalan yesterday, blanket, some vests, socks and bath towel with little hood) so cute, everything is so tiny!


----------



## smawfl

Forgot to add - the midwife also referred me to physio as I mentioned the pains I've been having in my pelvis which she thinks sounds like early SPD so hopefully they can help. We'll see.


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Appointment went really well thanks, Pussycat! Heard the heartbeat straight away which was lovely. DH asked the midwife if he could have it as a ringtone so she let DH record it on his phone :cloud9: lovely memento to have!
> 
> They didn't measure my bump which I was surprised at, apparently they're now starting to measure at 28 weeks instead. She didnt take my blood either and said the tiredness I've had seems normal so she wasn't worried. I'll have my bloods taken again at 28 weeks.
> 
> Sorry about the leaky boobies Pussycat! Love your new bedding! I love Dunelm stuff, the one closest to me had a fire last year so it's a bit further for me to travel to the next nearest one but I miss it, it's great for housey stuff.
> 
> Have you decided on your furniture? I'm thinking of going for this: https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Furniture-Deals/Roma-Cot-and-Dresser-in-White(0095679) but really want to see it in real life - all the stores only have the dark colour on display (stupid policy where they all have the same stock on the shop floor!) So not sure whether to just go for it and hope for the best.
> 
> Have also chosen my changing bag :happydance: https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...c_3/3|cat_14417596|Changing+bags|25973780.htm
> 
> It's very me! LOL, love camel/tan coloured bags so this will be perfect for me!
> 
> Also bought a few bits in Matalan yesterday, blanket, some vests, socks and bath towel with little hood) so cute, everything is so tiny!

Aww, that's very sweet of your DH! What a great idea :thumbup: It's nice to have even if you don't use it for a ring tone.

Your county (I don't know if it's done by counties?) must have a different policy to mine then as I was measured at 25 weeks :shrug: It would be quite straight forward for DH to do for you though, you just need to be lying down and then he'd have to measure from the top to the bottom of your bump. When she measured me she pushed down quite hard on both ends of the tape so make sure he does that! Might be worth a try but don't be concerned if the measurement's not what's expected as DH may not do it right! 

I like a Babies R Us range too - the Henley set in cream and natural wood https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Furniture-Deals/Henley-Furniture-Set-in-Cream(0093729) . It's very similar to Roma. Not seen it in the flesh though and like you, would want to have a feel of it first! Also like Mamas and Papas Rialto in white and natural oak. https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/rialto/6271/?cm_re=FurnitureCollections-_-Pod7-_-Rialto. The Rialto is cheaper but I think the Henley set looks better quality. Need to see both to compare!

Lovely changing bag :thumbup: Glad it'll coordinate with your overall look :haha:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Forgot to add - the midwife also referred me to physio as I mentioned the pains I've been having in my pelvis which she thinks sounds like early SPD so hopefully they can help. We'll see.

Hope the physio offers some help. Let me know what they say. I'll mention my hip pain at my next mw appt as I suppose a physio might be able to help with it? I've never used a physio before so I'd be interested to hear what they say/do!


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, I'm glad your appointment went well! Your DH sounds so sweet :cloud9: and you're right, what a great memento!

I'm sorry about the tiredness and the hip/pelvis pains for both you and Pusscat :hugs: I have had some slight aching in my hips and lower back, and definitely round ligament pain, but nothing like what you describe. Regarding the tiredness, I have started peeking at the third tri board and it does seem like that's something people mention a lot, so unfortunately it is probably normal for this stage.

Gaiagirl, I love the scan photo! :flower: Have you felt any movement yet??

Finally got it together today to take some proper bump photos...here's one:
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/25w6_crop.jpg
For once it looks larger than it feels! :lol:

DH promised me some time this weekend to help finish organizing the baby's room so I'm looking to that! We'll see if he delivers :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Seaweed you look awesome! 

I have felt a few very light and very random flutters but still no big kicks! They are also pretty few and far between so sometimes I'll feel almost nothing all day then a few things the next day...then nothing again!


----------



## smawfl

Pussycat - yes I think it's a recent change for my county as they always used to measure from 24 weeks. I'll get DH to measure me!

Love the links for the furniture you like! I love the two tone style, gorgeous! :thumbup:

Yeah I've never been to a physio either so hopefully they can help.

Seaweed - when do we go to third tri? I've had a few sneak peaks too.. lots of women almost ready to pop which scared me a little!

Love your bump pic!


----------



## Pusscat

seaweed eater said:


> Smawfl, I'm glad your appointment went well! Your DH sounds so sweet :cloud9: and you're right, what a great memento!
> 
> I'm sorry about the tiredness and the hip/pelvis pains for both you and Pusscat :hugs: I have had some slight aching in my hips and lower back, and definitely round ligament pain, but nothing like what you describe. Regarding the tiredness, I have started peeking at the third tri board and it does seem like that's something people mention a lot, so unfortunately it is probably normal for this stage.
> 
> Gaiagirl, I love the scan photo! :flower: Have you felt any movement yet??
> 
> Finally got it together today to take some proper bump photos...here's one:
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/25w6_crop.jpg
> 
> For once it looks larger than it feels! :lol:
> 
> DH promised me some time this weekend to help finish organizing the baby's room so I'm looking to that! We'll see if he delivers :haha:

Seaweed - you look really great! Is that a maternity top you're wearing?


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Pusscat, yes, it's a maternity top...it's been over a month since I could wear normal tops :haha: I have a very long torso, so even before pregnancy many things were too short!

Smawfl, I think according to BnB third tri starts at 27 weeks but some other places say 28 weeks...and some even say 26 :shrug: I will probably do something similar to what I did in first/second tri at 12-14 weeks and move over gradually.

How is everyone feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## minimoocow

Hi all

just popping in to say hello - wow what great bumps you all have!

AF got me last month so we've decided to take it easy this month, stop charting, poas etc and just go with the flow . . . trying not to get stressed but having spent 6 cycles and not getting a BFP I am a bit stressed!

Annelise - I've also started being more spotty, greasy skin etc which is not me so was also stressing about a hormone imbalance - lovely DH said maybe they wer einbalanced before and now they are doing what they should and I'll get BFP! Who knows . . .


----------



## Shh

Hi Mini, a chilled out month sounds like a good plan, although like you say, easier said than done!! You need to book something which would mean that it would be very inconvenient to be pregnant - thats what got two of my friends pregnant!! 

I had SPD with my last pregnancy, it was an excruciating stabbing pain around my pubic bone and that area, some evenings I couldn't even walk. Thankfully it was more intermittent and worse if I did lots of walking etc, so I did get a break from it every few days if I took it easy. I found that baths helped, as well as pregnancy yoga. I didn't get referred to a physic as my mw didn't think they'd be able to do much to help... :shrug: I hope yours are more helpful!!

Gorgeous bump seaweed! 

Smawfl - what a good idea to record the heartbeat! I'll ask if DH can do that at my next appointment, which was supposed to be last Tues, they only rang me on the previous Fri to say that actually, the mw couldn't do it because its a bank holiday! So its now postponed until the 19th, it'll be 8 weeks since I last saw her I think.

All of the furniture, sheets etc look gorgeous! I really need to start thinking about getting a bit more prepared, we need to decorate the nursery, but obviously have furniture already from DD (although she's still in her cot, which converts back to a tiny cot for a nb, so we'll have to turf her out, either into a new cotbed or a 'proper' bed :help:

I'm not sure when they start measuring in our county, I seem to remember it fairly early last time, maybe at my next appointment?

Off for a week down on the South Coast tomorrow, looking forward to a break, but still need to pack for me and DD, a LOT to do and organise (so, err, why am I procrastinating on here?!! :haha:)

Take care everyone!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend? We've made some big purchases this weekend - pram and furniture set. We went for the Henley set from Babies R Us after going and looking at it in the shop. And we went to Kiddicare yesterday and bought our pram and car seat. We went for this pram https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_147891_10001 All in all I'm very pleased with it, it ticks a lot of boxes (folds down very easily, very manoeuvrable, fits in my tiny boot, feels sturdy, fits and isofix car seat on top) But the only niggle is that it is only front ways facing apart from when you have the car seat on, in which case the baby faces you. But I know I can't keep baby in car seat for too long. So now I'm wondering if I should get a cot as well because I really want to be able to see baby and have her see me in the early days. I'd been so sure I didn't want a carry cot becuase I couldn't see their point. However now I think I'm changing my mind! What's everyone else's feelings on them? Having baby facing you is important isn't it? At least for the first few months. But then I can't see how it would work with taking the pram out in the car - you can't take the pram, car seat and carry cot unless you want to spend ages putting it all together and have a very large car! So then I come back to thinking maybe a cot is unneccesary and wouldn't get used much. 

I'm going round in cirlces here! Think I need to think about something else for a while! :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

Just got back from a long weekend at my in-laws - had a lovely time!

Seaweed - I think I'll do the same as you.. I occasionally dip into the third tri board anyway but it still seems so scary!

Mini - sorry AF got you :hugs: Sounds like a good idea to take it easy. I've been thinking of you and Anneliese and continue sending lots of dust your way :dust:

Shh - I'm hoping the physio will help but I've resigned myself to the fact that once you get it, it doesn't really go until the baby is here. I've just got to take it easy and avoid aggravating it.
Hope you managed to pack ok and have a lovely break!

Pussycat - loving the big purchases!! I've dont most of my smaller purchases, vests, baby grows, socks etc. Oh and moses basket. 
Can't remember if you said but what car do you have? Does the car seat attach to the chassis? which car seat have you got?
I'm not going to bother with the carrycot part of the prams, I'm just going to be using the car seat bit and as you say not keep Baby in there for long.
In regards to baby facing you, this is on my list of wants. 



> But then I can't see how it would work with taking the pram out in the car - you can't take the pram, car seat and carry cot unless you want to spend ages putting it all together and have a very large car! So then I come back to thinking maybe a cot is unneccesary and wouldn't get used much.

I dont think that's a problem as the carseat would stay in the back seat? You'd only need to put the chassis and carrycot in the boot.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello lovely ladies!

It's been way too long for me not dropping by! Where is the time going... is it just me or does it seem like only the other day when we were in November on a count down!? 

Wow! And for those of you TTC, I just know your time will come and that you'll have all these wierd and wonderful emotions to experience in the near future. Lots of dust to you always.

I admit that I love seeing bumps... so here is my progress so far... as soon as lil baba arrives... mission abs for me!

I've been so busy getting this, returning that and exchanging the other - this prep seems more strenuous than wedding prep! Madness!

I hope you are all keeping well. I've got a 4d scan on Saturday and then I start a 10 week countdown on Sunday... absolutely frightening and exciting!

Take care :flower:
 



Attached Files:







So far....jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## smawfl

Love the bump pics FSB! looking fab!


----------



## smawfl

Decemberists!! Where are you all hiding?!

Hope you're all keeping well! x


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Decemberists!! Where are you all hiding?!
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well! x

Been busy and exhausted, in response to both questions! I think my bump has suddenly started growing very fast, I've had lots of comments. Which is probably why I'm so tired. Hello 3rd trimester :wacko: Only 4 weeks and 3 days left at school though so hopefully should make it!! Motivation is very low at the moment though. It's lucky that this term is so relaxed and I can get away with a nice last few weeks. Still got loads of work to do though getting things ready for the new starters in September, even though I won't be teaching them. 

FSB - I love your bump collage! I think I'll make one but maybe wait until nearer the end - it'll be something to do whilst I'm stuck on the sofa for the last month! Your pre-baby figure is amazing :thumbup: Just go easy on the sit ups after having baby though. Just yesterday my antenatal class teacher was talking about a lady who started doing sit ups too soon after giving birth and it could be seriously bad for her abs! Not sure what the official guidance is for when you can start abs exercises, might be 6 weeks after the birth? Hope the scan goes well. I'd be interested to see a photo from the 4D scan even though I think they're a bit scary as they are so detailed!

Smawfl - I have a Fiat 500. The car seat attaches on to the pram chassis, is that what you mean? It clicks on really easily. And the Iso-fix looks really good. We haven't installed it in my car yet but I had a good play with it in the shop. This is the car seat: https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_135313_10001 with this base: https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_147475_10001 
DH has said it's ok if I look for a 2nd hand cot to go with the pram. We're going to an NCT nearly new sale in a couple of weeks so keeping my fingers crossed they'll have one there! Otherwise it'll be Ebay. You're right about keeping the car seat in the car. I'd have to put the cot on one of the seats though as I wouldn't be able to fit both that and the pram in the boot. 

Shh - hope you're having a good holiday :thumbup: 

Mini - I can totally see your frustration but TTC can often take that long, as you know :hugs: Lots of hugs and dust to you and Annelise :hugs::hugs:

How is everyone else doing? Any midwife appointments coming up? When's your gender scan gaia? Must be soon :happydance:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Decemberists!! Where are you all hiding?!
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well! x
> 
> Been busy and exhausted, in response to both questions! I think my bump has suddenly started growing very fast, I've had lots of comments. Which is probably why I'm so tired. Hello 3rd trimester :wacko: Only 4 weeks and 3 days left at school though so hopefully should make it!! Motivation is very low at the moment though. It's lucky that this term is so relaxed and I can get away with a nice last few weeks. Still got loads of work to do though getting things ready for the new starters in September, even though I won't be teaching them.
> 
> FSB - I love your bump collage! I think I'll make one but maybe wait until nearer the end - it'll be something to do whilst I'm stuck on the sofa for the last month! Your pre-baby figure is amazing :thumbup: Just go easy on the sit ups after having baby though. Just yesterday my antenatal class teacher was talking about a lady who started doing sit ups too soon after giving birth and it could be seriously bad for her abs! Not sure what the official guidance is for when you can start abs exercises, might be 6 weeks after the birth? Hope the scan goes well. I'd be interested to see a photo from the 4D scan even though I think they're a bit scary as they are so detailed!Click to expand...

Hey Pusscat - I know exactly how you feel about third tri tiredness. I'm starting to feel sluggish now - but at the same time, I already know I'll miss pregnancy! I just think its amazing. Schools not too bad this time of year as you say - only thing I've really got to work my brain for is an observation... Boooo!

Thank you re the ab work tip! I'll definitely take that into consideration! Are you enjoying antenatal? I am, first one of 4 was on Monday! It's just a nice setting, DH comes along also which is lovely. 

I'll attach the 4d pic if baba feels up to showing his/her lil face. I'm a bit apprehensive to be honest. Going to take both our moms which will be nice! 

Almost through the week ladies - time for another weekend! Yeah!!! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi ladies :wave: I've been tired and a bit stressed (with stuff unrelated to pregnancy) so lying low. Sorry to have been away!

FSB, I agree with Pusscat, you looked amazing pre-baby and you look amazing now!! :flower: Awesome bump. Can't wait to hear about the 4D scan.

It's starting to feel a little more like 3rd tri to me too...some days I feel perfectly fine, but I've taken a couple of afternoon naps this week, and that's not like me. And I think I've been starting to feel warmer too, but the weather has been warmer so it's a little hard to tell.

I have my 1-hour glucose test tomorrow. A little nervous about it since some of my relatives have type 2 diabetes. Fingers crossed!

Anyone else have a baby shower planned? My friends are planning one for me on July 8th. I haven't bought a single thing yet and will probably wait until after that to start making purchases (though the shopping list is all ready to go) so I'm excited to get to that stage...think it will make things more real! 

Hope everyone is feeling well! :hugs: Can't believe how far along all of us are!!


----------



## Pusscat

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Thank you re the ab work tip! I'll definitely take that into consideration! Are you enjoying antenatal? I am, first one of 4 was on Monday! It's just a nice setting, DH comes along also which is lovely.
> 
> I'll attach the 4d pic if baba feels up to showing his/her lil face. I'm a bit apprehensive to be honest. Going to take both our moms which will be nice!
> 
> Almost through the week ladies - time for another weekend! Yeah!!! :thumbup:

It's an antenatal exercise class, not the proper antenatal class where you learn about all the baby things! But I have been enjoying both classes (aqua and pilates.) I feel like the exercise is really good for me and it's been nice to get to know lots of other pregnant ladies. Our proper antenatal classes won't be until August and it's just over a weekend so think it'll be quite intense!



seaweed eater said:


> Anyone else have a baby shower planned? My friends are planning one for me on July 8th. I haven't bought a single thing yet and will probably wait until after that to start making purchases (though the shopping list is all ready to go) so I'm excited to get to that stage...think it will make things more real!

No, I'm not having a baby shower but it'll be a great way to get started with getting all your baby bits and pieces. Are you going to play games as well? I've never been to one so don't know what happens!

Good luck with the glucose test. I don't think they do them as standard here and I'm quite glad!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone! It's FRIDAY! My favourite day of the week!!

Pussycar - how's the tiredness? One of the ladies in my pregnancy pilates class last night is in third tri and she said she felt the same exhaustion she felt in first tri! Let me know if you find anything at the NCT sale.
My next midwife check is 28 weeks in early July. I think they will take lots of blood again! (And hopefully measure me!)

FeelSoBlessed - I am only now starting to enjoy pregnancy, I love feeling baby kick so can say this stage of pregnancy is definitely amazing and I'll miss feeling baby kicks. But I can't say I'll miss other parts of pregnancy! (tiredness, nausea...)
When is your 4D scan? We're still undecided about whether to have one!

Seaweed - Hope the stress levels have lowered for you! How did the glucose test go?
I think my friends may do a baby shower for me as we've had one for the other girls in the group who have babies. I'm in two minds about it, I find it odd receiving gifts for baby who's not here yet and think I would prefer it when the baby's born?

I got my baby monitor yesterday, slowly ticking things off my mammoth list!

Have a great weekend everyone! x


----------



## smawfl

OOh just noticed I'm double digits!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy double digits, Smawfl!! :happydance: That's exciting! Third tri will be here before you know it.

Thankfully my glucose screening was totally normal. Such a relief because it's been hard to have to keep changing my diet throughout pregnancy, and I was afraid of having to do it again. I did find out that I am slightly anemic, which is actually not surprising to me because I have been noticing some fatigue this week (but I thought it might be normal third tri stuff and/or stress related).

I also found out that I'm supposed to schedule growth scans, which was a surprise b/c I was not expecting any more scans! It's because of my chronic high blood pressure, even though it's been good throughout pregnancy. Bump is measuring perfectly so hopefully everything is ok and it will just be a fun opportunity to see Munchkin! The first one is July 6th.

Stress easing up gradually, have been taking it pretty easy this week in terms of work, watching lots of Euro soccer :p

Hope everyone is feeling well! :hugs: Any fun plans this weekend?


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - congratulations on reaching the magic double digits! :thumbup: I've been good today, probably because it's Friday and I know I get a lie in tomorrow :sleep: Bump is growing so fast still which I'm loving. I've just booked our NCT courses, I just hope they will be worth the money. They're in August so quite a while to wait.

Seaweed - glad the glucose test went ok and I suppose it's good that you know the cause of your tiredness now. Have they given you anything for the anaemia? And that's a nice surprise to find out about the extra scans :thumbup:

The football's on at the moment. I'm half watching it, half looking at baby things on the internet :haha: 

We've got some university friends coming to stay this weekend. It'll be nice to see them but just hope it's not too draining! Want to feel like I've had a rest this weekend, not just looking after house guests. They're DH's old house mates so I'll be leaving him to do most of the entertaining.

But the best bit of the weekend is we're getting our furniture delivered tomorrow :happydance::happydance: I can't wait to get it all put together and get all her things put away in her room :cloud9: Will take photo when it's all screwed together. I was hoping to get it done on Sunday but it depends when our visitors go. So hope they don't hang around too long!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sooo exciting that your furniture is coming!! I am really starting to get excited to put the nursery together...it will probably be last-minute but now that third tri is here I can't wait to be ready for baby! Looking forward to seeing your photos :thumbup:

Have to take iron supplements for the anemia. Just bought them today. A little nervous since so many people say they cause an upset stomach, but hopefully at least I will have more energy.


----------



## smawfl

Thanks girls!

So is 3rd tri officially at 27 weeks then? Not long to go :happydance:

Seaweed - glad the gloucose test went well. Good they detected the anemia, my sister developed it for both her kids and had to take iron supplements which made them super strong babies, my niece was holding her head up on her own from 3 days old and my nephew is almost walking at 9 months!
Good they will be monitoring you with growth scans, lovely you'll get to see baby again.

Not got much planned for the weekend really, cooking lunch for my parents on Sunday for Father's day and chilling for the rest I think!

Pussycat - I'm the same re football! Just been looking at baby blogs and baby bumps similar to mine LOL. Yay for your furniture delivery! Looking forward to see the pics!


----------



## smawfl

Oh meant to ask, do any of you suffer with hayfever??


----------



## seaweed eater

smawfl said:


> Good they detected the anemia, my sister developed it for both her kids and had to take iron supplements which made them super strong babies, my niece was holding her head up on her own from 3 days old and my nephew is almost walking at 9 months!

Ooh, I never made that connection but I bet you are right! My friend's baby (nearly 3 months) has been very strong and coordinated since birth, and she was anemic during pregnancy too! I'll get ready for SuperBaby then :thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Oh meant to ask, do any of you suffer with hayfever??

No, not really. Occasional itchy eyes and sneezing in the morning but nothing more. Are you suffering? Don't know what the advice is for using antihistamines in pregnancy.


----------



## minimoocow

Hello again . . . 

Been feeling crampy for a few days and started spotting yesterday so think AF is on her way again . . . I haven't charted this month so not sure how many DPO I am but think only 9 so that would be a rubbish short LP so I am unimpressed!

I want to join you all before you actually give birth!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hope it's implantation mini! We need a new pregnancy ;):):)

Finding out what we are having in 2 hours!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Could also be pregnancy, Mini, not AF...TTC is horrible that way! But I really hope it's good news for you this month!! :dust:

Gaia, can't wait for your update! :yipee:


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Oh meant to ask, do any of you suffer with hayfever??
> 
> No, not really. Occasional itchy eyes and sneezing in the morning but nothing more. Are you suffering? Don't know what the advice is for using antihistamines in pregnancy.Click to expand...

I have been! This morning I sneezed so much I think I trapped a nerve in my shoulder! :cry:

When I saw my midwife she said there's certain things I can take, I might make an appointment with the doc (and make the most of my free prescriptions while pregnant!) :thumbup:



minimoocow said:


> Hello again . . .
> 
> Been feeling crampy for a few days and started spotting yesterday so think AF is on her way again . . . I haven't charted this month so not sure how many DPO I am but think only 9 so that would be a rubbish short LP so I am unimpressed!
> 
> I want to join you all before you actually give birth!!!

Hey Hun! I agree with the others, hope it's implantation! :hugs:




gaiagirl said:


> Hope it's implantation mini! We need a new pregnancy ;):):)
> 
> Finding out what we are having in 2 hours!!!!!!!!!!!


How did you get on?!?!?! Can't wait to hear!! 



I was walking around town most of the afternoon today and I think it's made my SPD flare a little :cry: Came home and had to have a 2.5hr nap!


----------



## gaiagirl

We are having a baby boy! :blue::blue::blue:


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> We are having a baby boy! :blue::blue::blue:

Congratulations :hugs: Fantastic news. How are you feeling? Were you thinking boy?

Mini - lots of hugs to you too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks pusscat, we are excited! My hubby said it really makes it more real for him, so I'm glad we found out!

I was about 60-40 leaning towards a girl, but I'm thrilled and just happy to narrow down names 50% and be able to purchase more items :)


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> Thanks pusscat, we are excited! My hubby said it really makes it more real for him, so I'm glad we found out!
> 
> I was about 60-40 leaning towards a girl, but I'm thrilled and just happy to narrow down names 50% and be able to purchase more items :)

I felt exactly the same as your hubby, it just made it so much easier to picture the little person who we'll be meeting in september. Let the shopping commence!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh before I opened the thread I thought, "I bet she is having a boy..." Congrats hon!! :happydance: :yipee: How was the scan otherwise??


----------



## gaiagirl

It was good, not a diagnostic one though. We had our 18 week 'anomaly' scan a few weeks ago and they did all the measurements, etc. Everything looked great other than just a small baby (normal but lower percentiles) but I think that was because they were expecting me to be 4 days ahead of what I actually am...

Anyways, today was just one we paid for to find out the gender. It's pretty quick, just cruise around and let you see baby a bit then do the determination then you're outta there! 

We did get a face shot which is slightly creepy but cute and I swear he looks like my husband! Lol


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations Gaia! Lots of boys so far of those who know! I wonder what the yellows will turn out to be?!


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations Gaia! Lots of boys so far of those who know! I wonder what the yellows will turn out to be?!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Thank you re the ab work tip! I'll definitely take that into consideration! Are you enjoying antenatal? I am, first one of 4 was on Monday! It's just a nice setting, DH comes along also which is lovely.
> 
> I'll attach the 4d pic if baba feels up to showing his/her lil face. I'm a bit apprehensive to be honest. Going to take both our moms which will be nice!
> 
> Almost through the week ladies - time for another weekend! Yeah!!! :thumbup:
> 
> It's an antenatal exercise class, not the proper antenatal class where you learn about all the baby things! But I have been enjoying both classes (aqua and pilates.) I feel like the exercise is really good for me and it's been nice to get to know lots of other pregnant ladies. Our proper antenatal classes won't be until August and it's just over a weekend so think it'll be quite intense!
> 
> 
> 
> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a baby shower planned? My friends are planning one for me on July 8th. I haven't bought a single thing yet and will probably wait until after that to start making purchases (though the shopping list is all ready to go) so I'm excited to get to that stage...think it will make things more real!Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not having a baby shower but it'll be a great way to get started with getting all your baby bits and pieces. Are you going to play games as well? I've never been to one so don't know what happens!
> 
> Good luck with the glucose test. I don't think they do them as standard here and I'm quite glad!Click to expand...

Antenatal exercise sounds like an ace idea. One thing I wish I'd done this pregnancy is maintain regular activity... DH, Mum, etc will just about let me pick my own nose and carry my own handbag! Ha! Suppose I can't complain, but NO ONE is stopping me should I be so lucky to have the chance to experience this all over again with LO number 2 in a few years time.

I've got a day antenatal class also (11am - 5pm) in July! Early night before hand I think!

I'm thinking of a joint Baby Shower and 1st year anniversary but not the usual kind with games, more of a chilling kind of get together.



smawfl said:


> Hi Everyone! It's FRIDAY! My favourite day of the week!!
> 
> FeelSoBlessed - I am only now starting to enjoy pregnancy, I love feeling baby kick so can say this stage of pregnancy is definitely amazing and I'll miss feeling baby kicks. But I can't say I'll miss other parts of pregnancy! (tiredness, nausea...)
> When is your 4D scan? We're still undecided about whether to have one!
> 
> I got my baby monitor yesterday, slowly ticking things off my mammoth list!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! x

Scan is attached! You've got a very fair point about the tiredness and for me, swollen cankles were/are more of an issue than nausea!!!

I got a baby monitor from the baby show (iBaby) - it connected to your apple device (iphone, ipad, etc)! Anyway, it was an excellent idea but not overly responsive so we sent it back...

Well, I was sitting with friends the other day and kept getting lots of notifications come through on my iphone. Someone else who had purchased the monitor we returned, connected it, didn't reset it... AND I could see in their house and turn the camera around their room, etc - since it's connected by wifi/3G! I think they realised when they noticed the camera moving all by itself. I informed the company who didn't seem that fussed to be honest!



smawfl said:


> OOh just noticed I'm double digits!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats... may the speedy countdown begin smawfl... I don't know where the time goes!



Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - congratulations on reaching the magic double digits! :thumbup: I've been good today, probably because it's Friday and I know I get a lie in tomorrow :sleep: Bump is growing so fast still which I'm loving. I've just booked our NCT courses, I just hope they will be worth the money. They're in August so quite a while to wait.
> 
> Seaweed - glad the glucose test went ok and I suppose it's good that you know the cause of your tiredness now. Have they given you anything for the anaemia? And that's a nice surprise to find out about the extra scans :thumbup:
> 
> The football's on at the moment. I'm half watching it, half looking at baby things on the internet :haha:
> 
> We've got some university friends coming to stay this weekend. It'll be nice to see them but just hope it's not too draining! Want to feel like I've had a rest this weekend, not just looking after house guests. They're DH's old house mates so I'll be leaving him to do most of the entertaining.
> 
> But the best bit of the weekend is we're getting our furniture delivered tomorrow :happydance::happydance: I can't wait to get it all put together and get all her things put away in her room :cloud9: Will take photo when it's all screwed together. I was hoping to get it done on Sunday but it depends when our visitors go. So hope they don't hang around too long!

Seaweed - I'm also glad the glucose test went well.
Pusscat - Hope your weekend went well - I can't wait for the furniture to arrive!!!!

NCT classes are so expensive! I'm sure they'll be worth it! I'm quite lucky as I get antenatal classes in my area - arranged through the midwife who I see at my GPs... and also antenatal classes (one day) at the hospital so I'm going to take a chance and leave the NCT classes.



minimoocow said:


> Hello again . . .
> 
> Been feeling crampy for a few days and started spotting yesterday so think AF is on her way again . . . I haven't charted this month so not sure how many DPO I am but think only 9 so that would be a rubbish short LP so I am unimpressed!
> 
> I want to join you all before you actually give birth!!!

Dust dust dust mini, all the way. Don't rule anything out unless AF arrives. Our fingers are crossed for you.



gaiagirl said:


> We are having a baby boy! :blue::blue::blue:

Congrats gaiagirl! I had my 4d scan yesterday and the sonographers assistant was saying... Are you sure you don't want to know... Trying to tempt me! I was like... yes, I'm sure (really, part of me wanting to know a teeny weeny bit)!! Ha!! They avoided the lower regions as I'm sure there would've been a big give away!

Well I'll attach the scan pic. Despite the super sweet ribena and lots of celebrations... I had a little sleepy head!

And I am officially so so so so so so so in love with him/her!! I'm smitten! :cloud9: A truly amazing experience!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Attachment always helps! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Mini Francis1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pusscat

Wow wow wow FSB! What amazing photos. I can honestly say they are the best 4d photos I've seen. Baby looks properly like gorgeous baby and not like an alien like in some photos I've seen! Beautiful :cloud9: I can totally see how in love you must be now after seeing baby so clearly. I'm saying girl because of the pretty face. Not that boys can't have pretty faces, but you know what I mean! Does he/she look particularly like you or DH?


----------



## smawfl

I think girl too!! Gorgeous pics!! X


----------



## seaweed eater

Love the photos, FSB!! And happy 30 WEEKS, wow :wohoo:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Thank you so much ladies! Just feels so different today (I know that sounds silly) seeing that little face! Just amazing!

Thank you Pusscat - LO has my lips and DHs nose! I was really lucky to get such great pics to be honest - I know what you mean by alien like - I think it depends on the shadow. 

It's great hearing peoples guesses, both you and smawfl think girl! Well, almost 99% of my family and friends think boy! And I'm still completely clueless!! :dohh: Really and truly don't mind though - lots of girls on my side, lots of boys on DHs side?!?!

Seaweed - 30 weeks!? Really though - there are only 52 weeks in a year... therefore over half a year pregnant? Wow! Even more scarier (and exciting)... 10 weeks left! (I play on my LMP dates and Scan dates depending on the situation!! :haha:).

Hope you all have a fab week - think I'll be on :cloud9:!


----------



## gaiagirl

FSB - Gorgeous pics! Those are amazing and make me actually change my mind about 3D...I haven't been the biggest fan but those are so cool! I say girl too, but who knows?!?!

The monitor thing is creepy as hell! I can't believe they weren't more concerned, I'd be outraged if I were the new purchasers. Imagine how easy those must be to hack into?!? Scary!

AFM - Once again I have developed a NASTY rash from the ultrasound gel! It's awful, from bellybutton to panty line I am bright red and my skin is very very angry! It'll be gone in a couple days, but it actually freaks me out a little. Do you ladies think theres any way it could be harmful to baby!?!?


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> It's great hearing peoples guesses, both you and smawfl think girl! Well, almost 99% of my family and friends think boy! And I'm still completely clueless!! :dohh: Really and truly don't mind though - lots of girls on my side, lots of boys on DHs side?!?!

I love hearing people's guesses too!! Have people been guessing based on 'how you're carrying' too?



gaiagirl said:


> AFM - Once again I have developed a NASTY rash from the ultrasound gel! It's awful, from bellybutton to panty line I am bright red and my skin is very very angry! It'll be gone in a couple days, but it actually freaks me out a little. Do you ladies think theres any way it could be harmful to baby!?!?

Oh no! Hope it goes soon! I don't think it would harm baby but maybe speak to your midwife/GP and see what they think?


----------



## Shh

Congratulations Gaia!!! How exciting!!!

FSB - those pictures are AMAZING! I have to say, I think girl too!

I'm not so sure on gender now, I had a strong gut feeling that it was boy, but now I'm really not sure. But then that happened last time, I had a strong girl feeling, which changed to boy when everyone (including midwife) guessed boy, turned out to be a girl, so I think I'd better stick with gut feeling again this time and still guess boy if pushed... But I really wouldn't put ANY money on it now, whereas before I would have.


----------



## smawfl

I'm like that Shh, at the start I had a strong feeling Baby was a girl.. and now people are guessing and more say boy so I think that's swaying me. But deep down I think I would go girl!


----------



## gaiagirl

I mentioned the reaction to my midwife before and she had never heard of anyone reacting to the gel! Not sure what she could do, and I shouldn't need another US so this is probably the last time...

I guess I could call but I just don't know why they could do. Oh well, I'm sure it's just irritated skin and probably not a big deal...

Ugh, so unsightly though!


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaiagirl, I would be very surprised if the rash had any effect on baby, but how annoying for you! :growlmad: hope it goes away soon.

Shh, it's your V day tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> It's great hearing peoples guesses, both you and smawfl think girl! Well, almost 99% of my family and friends think boy! And I'm still completely clueless!! :dohh: Really and truly don't mind though - lots of girls on my side, lots of boys on DHs side?!?!
> 
> I love hearing people's guesses too!! Have people been guessing based on 'how you're carrying' too?
> 
> 
> 
> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> AFM - Once again I have developed a NASTY rash from the ultrasound gel! It's awful, from bellybutton to panty line I am bright red and my skin is very very angry! It'll be gone in a couple days, but it actually freaks me out a little. Do you ladies think theres any way it could be harmful to baby!?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Hope it goes soon! I don't think it would harm baby but maybe speak to your midwife/GP and see what they think?Click to expand...

I think it's more a 'feeling' or the fact that they associate me with a little boy! I'm carrying all up front but not many have made reference to this!!


----------



## Shh

Seaweed - I REALLY need to change my ticker I think, I've found myself going by scan dates now (dd 4th Oct), I guess its only a few days difference... But I'll stick to "my" dates if I go overdue again! So celebrated v-day last thurs, awesome feeling!

Gaia - I hope the rash clears up asap, I'm sure it isn't able to harm the baby in any way. Poor you though, not what you need!


----------



## smawfl

Monday morning, arrg! 

I didn't get a wink of sleep last night! Boo.. Tried to sleep with a pillow between my legs for the first time to see if it would help my SPD but I think because I wasn't used to it I was much more aware and couldn't get to sleep. I eventually threw it out of bed and then spent most of the night wide awake :cry:

Today is going to be fun! 

Have any of you got specific pregnancy pillows?


----------



## gaiagirl

I had a crap sleep too, after waking up at 4 to pee it was just tossing and turning until 6. Then up at 7:30! Boo.

I'm going to see if i can find a body pillow today...


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Monday morning, arrg!
> 
> I didn't get a wink of sleep last night! Boo.. Tried to sleep with a pillow between my legs for the first time to see if it would help my SPD but I think because I wasn't used to it I was much more aware and couldn't get to sleep. I eventually threw it out of bed and then spent most of the night wide awake :cry:
> 
> Today is going to be fun!
> 
> Have any of you got specific pregnancy pillows?




gaiagirl said:


> I had a crap sleep too, after waking up at 4 to pee it was just tossing and turning until 6. Then up at 7:30! Boo.
> 
> I'm going to see if i can find a body pillow today...

Oh no, sorry to hear about the sleep problems :hugs: I'm in the same boat and not happy about the fact that it's only going to get worse for the next 3 months!! I've been sleeping with just a normal pillow between my legs for the past couple of months. It got on my nerves at first, like you found Smawfl, but now I'm used to it. I don't know how much it helps as I still wake up every hour or so with a sore hip and have to turn over. Gaia - let me know how you find the body pillow if you get one. I'm also having to wear a delightful sports bra with breast pads in to stop me leaking on the sheets. So it's quite a struggle for DH to get anywhere near me in bed these days :haha: Think I'm going to look in to getting a proper sleeping bra as the sports bra is quite annoying!

Gaia - how's the rash today? Sounds horrible and really isn't going to help with the sleeping either!

We've built our cot bed, just got the wardrobe and chest of drawers to do now. We might try and do them after work this week or it might have to wait until next weekend. See piccy for cot bed details. It's lovely and goes really well in the room! It's not in it's final position as I don't want it near the window and radiator. But we're going to wait until everything is built before we decide where they're going.

Bump news - went for a walk yesterday and I found it extremeley uncomfortable to walk any faster than a slow pace. And walking up a steep hill was very very uncomfortable! My bump went very hard and i had to do the stupid pregnancy waddling walk to make it to the top! Never felt like that before so I'm taking it as a definite sign to cut down on the walks and put my feet up (oh dear :winkwink:)

Hope everyone had a good weekend and has had a bearable monday! Only 3 more mondays left for me - WOOOOO! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







180206_10151829827285603_457479556_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## seaweed eater

Good afternoon ladies :flower:

So sorry to hear about the sleep problems! Hope you all manage to take a nap sometime today! :hugs: Smawfl, the SPD sounds terrible, I'm sooo sorry you're dealing with that! I've been lucky enough to be sleeping fine so far, although sometimes Munchkin's movements can get a little uncomfortable.

I bought a long rectangular body pillow very early in first tri. Before pregnancy I often slept on my stomach so it helped me stay on my side and feel less nauseated. I've used it on and off since then. For a little while in second tri it wasn't necessary but now I would say I use it most nights. It makes my hips feel better and also reduces back pain b/c by being on my stomach less I arch my back less. People say the curved pregnancy pillows are AMAZING, though. I have no experience with those!

Pusscat, your cotbed looks great :thumbup: very cute and I agree it goes great with the room!

I wonder if your bump going hard was a BH. Do you experience those otherwise? I've had a few times when I think I've felt one or two but I'm not totally sure. I know what you mean about walking though...when I go to the gym I try to take it pretty slow, but the last time I started getting round ligament pain that got worse and worse until I stopped. Nothing to be done but listen to our bodies and do as much as we can without discomfort, I guess!

Spent the morning feeling anxious after I got some blood test results online and it looked like I was positive for toxoplasmosis! Couldn't call the nurse right away to ask her about it. Turns out there are two different kinds of antibodies and my result just means that I had the infection sometime in the past and it's nothing to worry about now. Pregnancy is such a roller coaster ride!! :wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Ok, want to ask the rest of you about BHs, too. I'm pretty sure I've been getting them the past few days, just a couple a day. Definitely not real contractions; not totally sure if they're BHs or something else, but I think they are! I thought they'd be scary but I'm pretty excited about it!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Just wanted to post and say hello :flower: I haven't posted in a while, but I have been kind of lurking. Lots of stuff going on.


----------



## seaweed eater

Hey hon :wave: :hugs: Hope you're doing well and feeling awesome!!


----------



## gaiagirl

HanyouMama said:


> Just wanted to post and say hello :flower: I haven't posted in a while, but I have been kind of lurking. Lots of stuff going on.

I have been wondering about you! Give us an update when you can :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> I'm going to see if i can find a body pillow today...

How did you get on, did you find anything?



Pusscat said:


> Love the cotbed!! :thumbup: I'm finding wallking far an issue too.. it's so odd when you've been used to being quite active. Power naps are my new best friend!!
> 
> 
> 
> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if your bump going hard was a BH. Do you experience those otherwise? I've had a few times when I think I've felt one or two but I'm not totally sure. I know what you mean about walking though...when I go to the gym I try to take it pretty slow, but the last time I started getting round ligament pain that got worse and worse until I stopped. Nothing to be done but listen to our bodies and do as much as we can without discomfort, I guess!
> 
> Spent the morning feeling anxious after I got some blood test results online and it looked like I was positive for toxoplasmosis! Couldn't call the nurse right away to ask her about it. Turns out there are two different kinds of antibodies and my result just means that I had the infection sometime in the past and it's nothing to worry about now. Pregnancy is such a roller coaster ride!! :wacko:
> 
> My bump goes hard sometimes too, someone said to me it was braxton hicks but I'm not so sure, as most of the time I only realise it's gone hard is when I actually prod the bump! I thought you were supposed to feel it tightening? :shrug: So maybe mine aren't BH!
> 
> Glad the test results were OK! :thumbup: I agree about the rollercoaster ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post and say hello :flower: I haven't posted in a while, but I have been kind of lurking. Lots of stuff going on.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're well!Click to expand...


----------



## gaiagirl

Meh...it was OK, honestly didn't fix the fact that I despise sleeping on my left. I got a cheap $12 one at a local store that was closing so maybe it wasn't solid or fluffy enough, but it really didn't do the trick! Ugh, four more months of left side!?!?! I can't do it!


----------



## smawfl

I try to stay on my left side but it's not always possible so switch between left and right. I often find myself waking up on my back though which is annoying. I think as long as you're comfortable it's not a problem. 

Can't remember if you've said but have you felt kicks yet Gaia?


----------



## smawfl

Also congrats on the half way mark!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks :):)

Yes, I definitely feel this little guy more often now. This week I have noticed a big increase in movements (that I feel).

Felt them very sporadically from week 16/17 and usually once a day by week 18/19 but now in week 20 it's at least a few times a day. So awesome, definitely makes the doppler more obsolete...until I have a day with no movement that is!


----------



## seaweed eater

I usually start on my left side but definitely switch a few times throughout the night. The funny thing is feeling the baby settle on the side I'm sleeping on...it feels like he is trying to walk on the mattress through my belly. :p And sometimes I do wake up lying almost on my front! I figure as long as it's not uncomfortable it's probably ok.

That's great that you have been feeling more movements! :happydance:


----------



## Shh

I have a Dream Genii (sp?) pillow. Expensive, but I honestly don't know what I would have done without it last pregnancy and its been used every night from 14 weeks again this time. Supports my bump, back and hips/spd. Stops me rolling over etc too (and I'm quite good at moving from right to left etc with it now!) I'd certainly recommend it.

Love the cot Pusscat!

Hi HanyouMama - I hope you're well, how's the new place?


----------



## Pusscat

seaweed eater said:


> Ok, want to ask the rest of you about BHs, too. I'm pretty sure I've been getting them the past few days, just a couple a day. Definitely not real contractions; not totally sure if they're BHs or something else, but I think they are! I thought they'd be scary but I'm pretty excited about it!!

Seaweed, I'm not sure if they were BH or not. But if all BH are is a tightening of the uterus then I think that's probably what they are. I'm sure I read somewhere that the uterus contracts regularly from quite early on in pregnancy so I don't think it's unusual to feel them this early :shrug: I mentioned in to my MW this afternoon and she didn't seem at all concerned but didn't say they were BH. I'm quite happy to be feeling my body getting ready for the birth!



seaweed eater said:


> I usually start on my left side but definitely switch a few times throughout the night. The funny thing is feeling the baby settle on the side I'm sleeping on...it feels like he is trying to walk on the mattress through my belly. :p And sometimes I do wake up lying almost on my front! I figure as long as it's not uncomfortable it's probably ok.

I get that same feeling too, when I turn over it feel like she's squirming against the bed to get comfy again!

Han - great to hear from you, hope all is well? 

So, as mentioned, I had my 28 week midwife appointment today. She took more blood and was a lot better at it this time!! It think it's because it was a hotter day so my vein was more accessible! Blood pressure and wee sample all fine. Then we went on to have a listen and feel of baby. Heart beat was healthy, which is fantastic, and DH was with me so he got to hear it for the first time. The only slight worry is the postion she's in. She's very low down, bum first and with her back to my back. So basically the worst position she could be in. MW said it's nothing to worry about at the moment but we do want to encourage her out of that postion. It's only if she's still there at 36 weeks that it would be a concern :wacko::wacko: So I am under orders not to sit like a nice comfy hammock for her ie don't slouch! Got to sit on my gym ball more. Hope that does the trick! I've got my next appointment in 2 weeks so hope she's shifted by then.

Hope everyone else has had a good day. Nearly the end of the week again :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Glad your midwife appointment went well Pussycat! i'm sure she'll change position soon! When do they get to the point when there's not enought room to wiggle around quite so easily? Mine is all over the place! I feel the hard bits at so many different points on my bump it's quite funny!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry about mini Pusscat's position! I've heard the same things about sitting up straight and not leaning back. I know our boy was breech last time but I suspect he may have turned head down...I have a theory about his position, anyway. Fingers crossed! I don't know what your MW said about posterior position and I would definitely trust her rather than me, but from what I have read it is much more common for that to change at the last minute, even during labor, whereas breech is more of a concern.

I've been asking my mom about her birth experiences...I hope my first is like her first! It sounds like she was in the hospital for something like 3 hours with half an hour of pushing. Totally straightforward. Sign me up for that!


----------



## smawfl

Wow that's amazing for a first born Seaweed!!


----------



## Shh

Pusscat - try swimming, I found that helped DD turn when I was around your stage, from then on she was head-down (but turned back to back on my due date - typical!)


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for the advice Shh, i'm going to aquanatal every week so maybe that'll help?!

Seaweed - i've also read that babies will often move from back to back during labour. Yes, it's the breech position that I want to discourage. The last thing I want to do at the moment is sit in my gym ball though :nope: So tired, all I want to do is have a nice slouch on the sofa. I'm compromising by sitting up straight on the sofa.

Smawfl - not sure when they run out of wiggle room but I know they can still change position right up to the birth, so there's always hope!


----------



## HanyouMama

Hey Ladies :flower:
I am now on break from school and finals are over so I have time to write an update.
These past few weeks have been very trying for me. None of the issues have been baby related, but life related. All the car troubles, repairs, money, getting the new car, getting in an accident in the new car (I am okay and so is the baby, but my car is going to need two new passenger side doors... thats annoying), my grandpa passing away, and my finals. I have just been having a very trying time and have been having a hard time dealing with the stress. But now finals are over and I passed, to my surprise, and got A's in both of my courses :thumbup:

Other than all that crap going on, there hasnt been too much more going on. We do get to find out the gender of the baby on July 11th at my 20 week scan :yipee: So we are pretty darn excited about that. I dont really have a solid feeling as to what it may be and every one's guess's have been about even, so we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Hany - glad you' and baby are doing well

How is everyone else doing? Baby Smawfl is wriggling away lots :cloud9: love love love!

We decided to go for the 4D scan, now we've made our minds up I'm quite excited!

How's everyone's weekends been? 

I'm now in BnB's "third tri"!! Although In my book and most other places it's 28 weeks! :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

:wave: Smawfl I was just thinking it was about 3rd trimester time for you! Congratulations!! :happydance: How do you feel? It seems like a lot of women on the forum feel nervous about the milestone, but I'm just excited! When is your 4D scan?

HM, I'm really sorry to hear about all the stresses this month :hugs: I hope life doesn't throw anything else at you and the hardest is behind you. Congratulations on your awesome grades, and very glad you and baby are ok after the accident. Can't wait to hear if you're having a boy or a girl! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?? Quiet in here lately! Hope everyone's feeling well! TTC girls, where are you in your cycles right now??

Happy to report not much has changed over here...I don't want to jinx it but I have to say I've really enjoyed this part of the pregnancy. Not too uncomfortable yet and I love feeling the hiccups and wiggles. Looking forward to our growth scan next Friday, hoping he stays healthy and squirmy in there until September and excited about meeting him soon!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> :wave: Smawfl I was just thinking it was about 3rd trimester time for you! Congratulations!! :happydance: How do you feel? It seems like a lot of women on the forum feel nervous about the milestone, but I'm just excited! When is your 4D scan?
> 
> Happy to report not much has changed over here...I don't want to jinx it but I have to say I've really enjoyed this part of the pregnancy. Not too uncomfortable yet and I love feeling the hiccups and wiggles. Looking forward to our growth scan next Friday, hoping he stays healthy and squirmy in there until September and excited about meeting him soon!

Hi Seaweed!

Thank you! :flower: I feel really good! I'm really enjoying this stage of pregnancy, feeling Baby move around is the best!! :cloud9::cloud9:

4D scan is the 7th July, can't wait :happydance:

Glad you're enjoying the pregnancy too! Exciting for your scan!! 

Can't believe September is almost here!!


----------



## smawfl

I'm sure 26 weeks I was an egg plant too?! hmmm..


----------



## Pusscat

Han - sorry to hear about your Grandpa passing away and the car accident :hugs::hugs: It must have been a very stressful time for you. Glad that baby and you are doing well though. And congratulations on your finals results :thumbup: You deserve some good news!!

Smawfl - lovely to hear baby Smawfl is keeping nice and active and looking forward to seeing the 4d scan photos. It must be so exciting having that to look forward to! I don't think we're going to have one as DH doesn't like how the babies look in the photos :wacko: Egg plant lasts a few weeks I think. I'm very pleased to have turned into a squash over the weekend :haha:

Seaweed - not long until your scan and like you say, not long until September :happydance: Glad you're enjoying this part of your pregnancy. I'm just getting to the stage where I'm not enjoying it quite so much. Feeling big movements is great and love picturing what my baby looks like inside me right now, she's getting so big :cloud9: But also getting to the stage where I can't believe I still have potentially 2 months of baby growing still to come. 

I'm feeling really guilty at the moment because I've taken the day off, feeling a bit poorly, and my head has made me feel bad about it :cry: I've had a sore throat all weekend and feel like I might be getting a chest infection. If you remember, I had a chest infection for about 2 months over the winter so I'm quite worried about it happening again. Yesterday the cough was worse than it is today and I text my headteacher, warning her I might not be in today. I rang the doctors and I'm going to see someone in an hour even though the cough seems a bit better. Told head this morning and she said it would be difficult to arrange cover for me due to me telling her at this late stage!!!!!!!! But I told her yesterday! I'm the kind of person that has to be really ill to take the day off work and it's taken a lot to put me and my baby first, and her response has really made me feel guilty! Any other time I would have gone in if I felt like this. I need a bit of reassurance that I've done the right thing. Hopefully seeing the doctor will help.

Sorry for the rambling. Need to get it out of my system and it's hard to do that when you're sitting at home on your own and going over and over it in your mind!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> I'm feeling really guilty at the moment because I've taken the day off, feeling a bit poorly, and my head has made me feel bad about it :cry: I've had a sore throat all weekend and feel like I might be getting a chest infection. If you remember, I had a chest infection for about 2 months over the winter so I'm quite worried about it happening again. Yesterday the cough was worse than it is today and I text my headteacher, warning her I might not be in today. I rang the doctors and I'm going to see someone in an hour even though the cough seems a bit better. Told head this morning and she said it would be difficult to arrange cover for me due to me telling her at this late stage!!!!!!!! But I told her yesterday! I'm the kind of person that has to be really ill to take the day off work and it's taken a lot to put me and my baby first, and her response has really made me feel guilty! Any other time I would have gone in if I felt like this. I need a bit of reassurance that I've done the right thing. Hopefully seeing the doctor will help.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. Need to get it out of my system and it's hard to do that when you're sitting at home on your own and going over and over it in your mind!

I 100% think you've done the right thing!! Try not to feel guilty :hugs::hugs: You are putting yourself and baby first which it the important thing. It's your head's job to arrange cover, and it's her problem (that's why she's head) so try not to worry. I hope you get seen quickly and you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

Thank you so much Smawfl :flower: That is just what I wanted to hear. My head isn't a very good head and I often think I should get a job in another school because of her. I think maybe once baby's here , in a year or so, I'll look for another job nearer home and with more supportive staff!!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Thank you so much Smawfl :flower: That is just what I wanted to hear. My head isn't a very good head and I often think I should get a job in another school because of her. I think maybe once baby's here , in a year or so, I'll look for another job nearer home and with more supportive staff!!

You've totally done the right thing. Although I do understand your guilt. 

When I had my early scan and was having pains in my abdomen, I needed to stay in hospital overnight and I (stupidly) thought I could go into work the next day. DH had to practically force me to ring in sick (I hadn't officially told them yet as I was only 8 weeks) but I felt like i was letting work down. Really took a while for me to shift my mindset, as like you I only call in sick if I'm REALLY ill. In fact a few months ago i took a day off when I had a cold and that was hard but I was so glad i did, as i really needed the rest, especially being pregnant. So it's important for you if you're not feeling well, to look after your body, and rest. :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

Back from Docs and I don't have chest infection, which is good. She thinks it's just an infection of the upper respiratory tract and won't necessarily travel down to my chest and should get better on its own. She didn't want to give me any antibiotics. I think this is all the more reason to stay off work and rest because I just know what happens with my body - these tickly coughs always get worse in my experience. Got to do all I can to not let that happen. Chicken soup for lunch!


----------



## smawfl

Glad it's not a chest infection! Lots of rest and chicken soup :)


----------



## Pusscat

Changing the subject away from my worries - has anyone bought a baby carrier/wrap? I really like the idea of baby wearing and like the look of the stretchy wraps. There's lots out there though so wondering if anyone has any experience of them or have decided which one they want to use?


----------



## smawfl

No I've not thought about it to be honest. I thinkg DH would like one.. 

To be honest I dont think my back would cope! Struggling as it is with the pregnancy and extra weight I'm carrying now!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Ladies!

Hanyou - sorry you had such a rough month :( Congrats on the grades though and I'm so excited to see what you're having!!!!!

Pusscat - DON'T feel bad about days off! They're so important to ensure you don't need more time off, think of it as a preemptive strike :) Our union here has negotiated 15 medical/illness days per year and to take one you just enter the absence in a computer system and it searches for a replacement teacher-on-call automatically! It's actually an amazing system and it really eliminates having to justify yourself to someone which is total crap!

As for carriers, I have a Moby wrap (got it used in excellent condition for 1/2 price) and also a snugli carrier. The snugli will pretty much be our emergency carrier to keep in the car, since it's really not the greatest. Got it for $10 used though.

I'd also like to get a Boba or Beco carrier, not sure if they sell them in the UK but they're the top 2 kinds here. Or Ergo. I think I might wait on those until a month or so after the baby and actually go in and try them on, and see how baby likes it! They're about $150 Canadian so you want to be sure :) 

The Moby will be perfect for the first few months anyways :)


----------



## Shh

Flying visit as I'm in the middle of painting (the nesting phase is still all go!), but I baby wear (or did, but its been a bit uncomfortable recently), I would highly recommend a stretchy wrap for the first few months, like Gaia said, Moby are good, but also have a look at Je Porte Mon Bebe, I think I'm going to get one of those this time, or a Close Carrier (Caboo I think they're called now), they're more structured than a wrap and may be easier to use, I had one last time and got a LOT of use out of it. In terms of carriers, I would have a look at a Boba 3G, they can be used from birth and have a newborn setting so you don't have to buy a separate insert. If anyone wants help i.e. where to buy them etc, I'll be happy to help.

Right, I'll pop back and chat tomorrow, my brushes are drying out!!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - that absence system sounds fab. I hate how teachers seem to be expected to work unless at deaths door! It's good to hear some countries are trying to make it easier for their teachers. I'm sure it'll help cut teacher stress and teacher's going off long-term sick. 

I've looked at the Moby and it was top of my list until I had a look at the Je Porte Mon Bebe and love the look of that one even more :cloud9: The fabric looks so snuggly. Shh - what's made you want to swap to the JPMB? And in what circumstance would you use the Boba over the JPMB? Do I need a carrier and a sling?


----------



## Pusscat

Oh, and meant to say hope the painting is going well!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Shh

Pusscat said:


> I've looked at the Moby and it was top of my list until I had a look at the Je Porte Mon Bebe and love the look of that one even more :cloud9: The fabric looks so snuggly. Shh - what's made you want to swap to the JPMB? And in what circumstance would you use the Boba over the JPMB? Do I need a carrier and a sling?

Well, a stretchy wrap is only designed to be used for a few months, the JPMBB is an exception to the rule though as it only stretches one way, so safer to use as they get heavier/wriggle! The reason I'm thinking of changing is because I'm better at wrapping now as I've used woven wraps with DD, they looked intimidating before, the Close carrier was VERY easy to use for a beginner, but I'm sure with tutorials/videos etc the JPMBB would be easy for a beginner too, its all about getting the wrap tight enough. The Boba can be used for a much longer time, well into toddler-hood, the 3G has foot stirrups, which allows it to be used for much longer than other carriers such as an Ergo etc I believe. Its also very 'man friendly', my OH won't use a wrap, although he did use the Close carrier. I find a carrier much quicker to use than a wrap, so better for popping into the shop, going for a coffee etc (I feel intimidated using a wrap in public if I have to take LO in and out of it, sometimes I can get in a bit of a mess with the length of it). I also use a ring sling a lot with DD for this purpose, so will probably try and use that a bit with the NB when it has reasonable head control. The Boba would be a very good investment I'd say, especially if OH will use it, whereas a wrap would maybe be comfier for you both around the house iyswim?

In answer to your question, I've loved having both the option of a carrier and a sling/wrap, but perhaps get one and see how much you're using it before buying the other. The Boba would probably be a bit more 'user-friendly' if you think you'll get in a muddle with a stretchy wrap. Also, look on ebay for a bargain wrap, then you could have a play and sell on if you don't get on with it, I doubt you'll find a Boba on ebay though.

The best thing to do would be to try and go somewhere that you could try a few out. I've ordered from Love To Be Natural and Maverick Baby before, so try them for advice perhaps, alternatively, see if there is a local Sling Meet near you (just google), and then people will bring along some for you to have a look at.

Painting - it was going well until DH put the wardrobe back. Its completely the wrong colour, I'm so cross with myself for not using a tester, this is the third time I've done this! (I've ended up repainting our entrance and a desk, you'd think by now I wouldn't be making the same mistake again!!) :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok ladies...we have a gigantic board of boys names going in our house, it's ridiculous I need to narrow it down.

We aren't sharing the names with any of our friends/family so this is the only place I can get opinions! Please help :)

I have always loved Finley (Finn). 

I am also really loving Grayson right now too!

Thoughts?!?!


----------



## smawfl

Both lovely names!

My vote would go to Finley/Finn!

Would Grayson be abbreviated to Grey?


----------



## gaiagirl

Smawfl that's exactly my one hesitation with Grayson! I love love love the name but I really want a name that can be shortened.

Finley is definitely our top, but I worry that lately it seems to be becoming a popular GIRLS name!?! Arg I would hate him being in class with girls named Finley!!!


----------



## smawfl

I only know boy Finley's!


----------



## seaweed eater

I don't know any Finleys, boy or girl, but I think it's a masculine enough name and Finn is an adorable nickname! (Then again, Munchkin's name is definitely a unisex name, so clearly this was not the biggest concern for us.)
I love both of them, but if you want a name that can be shortened I would say Finley definitely has that advantage over Grayson.


----------



## Shh

Both lovely names Gaia - I suggested Grayson to DH, I really like it. I didn't consider Finley because we know two already (both boys) and DH has this big thing about now knowing someone with the name already!


----------



## Pusscat

Shh - thanks for all you excellent advice! I can definitely see my DH struggling with a wrap but I really really want one, so think we'll be going for a man friendly carrier plus a wrap for me. And I can see the advantage of having something quick and easy to carry LO around in in public as I don't want to be getting all in a tangle with a wrap if I'm not confident with it!

Gaia - both names are lovely but I would personally vote for Grayson as I know so many Finns/Finlays. I think Gray is quite a nice shortening!

Went back to school today and had a pretty crappy day. I really don't want to be at work any more! 13 days...


----------



## smawfl

I'm starting to feel like that too Pussycat! Fed up with work now! I think it's because the last couple of days it's been quite muggy, and I've found I could really do with a cat nap in the afternoons!! :haha:

I had a hormonal moment yesterday... probably my first in the whole pregnancy! I had intended to cook risotto for dinner last night.. all went well and started to prepare everything - go to grab the risotto from the cupboard and there was none left! Call DH to ask him to pick some up, but the local Tesco didn't have any, nor did my local shop so we ended up traipsing all the way to Asda, then by the time I actually finished making it, I was hungry, tired and really fed up. I just started crying! All over some risotto rice! LOL I can laugh now, but last night I felt the whole world was against me! :haha:

I think I was annoyed at myself as I'm not usually like that, if something runs out (store cupboard type item) I'll stick it on my shopping list immediately! Baby brain!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> I'm starting to feel like that too Pussycat! Fed up with work now! I think it's because the last couple of days it's been quite muggy, and I've found I could really do with a cat nap in the afternoons!! :haha:
> 
> I had a hormonal moment yesterday... probably my first in the whole pregnancy! I had intended to cook risotto for dinner last night.. all went well and started to prepare everything - go to grab the risotto from the cupboard and there was none left! Call DH to ask him to pick some up, but the local Tesco didn't have any, nor did my local shop so we ended up traipsing all the way to Asda, then by the time I actually finished making it, I was hungry, tired and really fed up. I just started crying! All over some risotto rice! LOL I can laugh now, but last night I felt the whole world was against me! :haha:
> 
> I think I was annoyed at myself as I'm not usually like that, if something runs out (store cupboard type item) I'll stick it on my shopping list immediately! Baby brain!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh no! Hope you managed to stop crying enough to enjoy your dinner! I've had a few crying into my dinner moments reccently too. I think it's when I get tired and hungry I just crash and the smallest thing can set me off :cry::haha:

Hope everyone has had a good week? 

I'm looking forward to a trip to London tomorrow to see my old uni housemates. I've not seen them since I was pregnant so there's going to be a lot of baby talk I'm sure.

And then I hit the big 3-0 on Sunday (weeks pregnant, not age!) I'm really looking forward to that milestone :happydance:

Baby has been doing some really uncomfortable movements the past couple of days, pushing down really low and to the side, feels like she's stretching out and poking my ovaries!!


----------



## Shh

Oh dear Smawfl - I'm the same though, hormones really kicked in this week, I think being tired set them off, on Thursday I didn't stop crying most of the morning, usually over nothing! 

Pusscat - have a lovely trip to London! And yay for the big 3-0!

Not much to report here, getting big and starting to realise that I haven't actually got that much time to get stuff done in (figuring I'll hit the same wall that I did last time, getting to high and SPD getting too bad to do anything physical), so hoping to do some more painting tomorrow. On another note, had a wonderful day with DD today, noting out of the ordinary, but she was in a lovely, cheery mood (rather than the usual tantrums!), such a delight to be around, I can't wait to have two of them to make me smile so much!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh just spent almost 2 hours looking at strollers!!! Good lord, it's too much!

Now inlaws coming to visit then starting tomorrow a crazy two weeks of summer school and additional part time work!

I feel like crying...but so far hormones not too too out of control. Fingers crossed!


----------



## smawfl

Pussycat - yep enjoyed the risotto luckily, at least I can laugh about it now!
Hope you have a fab trip to London! :happydance: exciting you're 30 weeks tomorrow!

Shh - Sorry for your teary Thursday! :hugs:
Are you doing anything that helps the SPD? I have my physio appointment next friday, hopefully it will help.

Gaiagirl - tell me about it, geting fed up of looking for prams here too! Still waiitng to see the Cruz, hopefully be available here in a couple of weeks. If it doesn't fit we might get the Bugaboo bee or iCandy cherry


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah we saw the Cruz today, and I have to say it was nice but not my favorite. I'm really partial to the three wheels, for maneuverability. Also I like large tires for different terrain but that fits our lifestyle more!

Such a personal choice!!!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat - wishing you a very happy 30th! What a lovely present... Getting Birthday pokes and wiggles from LO :cloud9: I was in first tri on my last birthday - so DH and my mum knew I had the best pressie ever... Our lil secret back then!

Smawfl - I love the uniqueness of Grayson. And I think shortened to Gray is quite a trendy name... It has character!! :thumbup:

Gaigirl - good luck on the stroller... My iCandy strawberry should be in tomorrow... Hence I'm too excited to bloody sleep!! :haha: I hope you find what you're after. 

Afm - fortunately my placentas moved up! Got to see LO during scan... S/he's been piling on the pounds - looks chubby and sonographer said - look at those cheeks :cloud9: They gave me LO an estimated weight of 4lb 3oz! Only a guideline I suppose but just nice to know!

Just trying to get everything together now! Time isn't waiting for anyone! 
Take care ladies and have a fab Sunday and lovely week :flower:


----------



## gaiagirl

That's so awesome FSB! She's gaining nicely :)

Your post is funny because I think Pusscat said she WASN'T turning 30 and also Grayson was my name pick, lol.

Ahhh, pregnancy. I blame everything on it ;)


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Afm - fortunately my placentas moved up! Got to see LO during scan... S/he's been piling on the pounds - looks chubby and sonographer said - look at those cheeks :cloud9: They gave me LO an estimated weight of 4lb 3oz! Only a guideline I suppose but just nice to know!
> 
> Just trying to get everything together now! Time isn't waiting for anyone!
> Take care ladies and have a fab Sunday and lovely week :flower:

Glad your placenta has moved! :happydance:

Can they only estimate the baby weight from a scan?



gaiagirl said:


> Yah we saw the Cruz today, and I have to say it was nice but not my favorite. I'm really partial to the three wheels, for maneuverability. Also I like large tires for different terrain but that fits our lifestyle more!
> 
> Such a personal choice!!!!

Totally agree. I also think what I've wanted has changed since my initial research, mainly due to my teeny boot space!!

You definitely sound more outdoors than me so I agree, something 3 wheeler would be perfect for you. I will be walking, but just in town so I want something light and not too bulky :thumbup:



gaiagirl said:


> That's so awesome FSB! She's gaining nicely :)
> 
> Your post is funny because I think Pusscat said she WASN'T turning 30 and also Grayson was my name pick, lol.
> 
> Ahhh, pregnancy. I blame everything on it ;)

:haha: made me chuckle too. Definitely blame pregnancy!


----------



## smawfl

Has anyone started getting things ready for their hospital bag? I've got a few bits so far.. really not looking forward to the joys of maternity pads and big knickers! Some 'to pack lists' say to get disposable knickers.. I can't think of anything worse so I'll probably just get some cheapy primark ones!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gaiagirl said:


> That's so awesome FSB! She's gaining nicely :)
> 
> Your post is funny because I think Pusscat said she WASN'T turning 30 and also Grayson was my name pick, lol.
> 
> Ahhh, pregnancy. I blame everything on it ;)

Oh no!!!! That's just awful. I'm not only :blush: but I'm on the verge of :cry:... Pregnancy hormones no doubt!!

See, I knew I woke up too early. Sun's out here (without the showers). I'm going out for a stroll I think!!! Looooooool!!!

Sorry ladies... What a twit!! :dohh:


----------



## smawfl

Oh noooooooo don't cry!! Hope you enjoy your walk, it's lovely and sunny here too!!

I've had to come downstairs as I woke up super early and didn't want to wake DH up with my tossing and turning. 

Had brekkie... now think I need another one!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Afm - fortunately my placentas moved up! Got to see LO during scan... S/he's been piling on the pounds - looks chubby and sonographer said - look at those cheeks :cloud9: They gave me LO an estimated weight of 4lb 3oz! Only a guideline I suppose but just nice to know!
> 
> Just trying to get everything together now! Time isn't waiting for anyone!
> Take care ladies and have a fab Sunday and lovely week :flower:
> 
> Glad your placenta has moved! :happydance:
> 
> Can they only estimate the baby weight from a scan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> That's so awesome FSB! She's gaining nicely :)
> 
> Your post is funny because I think Pusscat said she WASN'T turning 30 and also Grayson was my name pick, lol.
> 
> Ahhh, pregnancy. I blame everything on it ;)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: made me chuckle too. Definitely blame pregnancy!Click to expand...

They measured the thigh bone, abdominal and head circumference and determined it from that... 1910g... No wonder my back bloody aches! 

And re the muddle post, don't laugh smawfl... You'll set me off!! :cry: He he he... I'm being drained of oxygen!! :haha:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> Has anyone started getting things ready for their hospital bag? I've got a few bits so far.. really not looking forward to the joys of maternity pads and big knickers! Some 'to pack lists' say to get disposable knickers.. I can't think of anything worse so I'll probably just get some cheapy primark ones!




smawfl said:


> Oh noooooooo don't cry!! Hope you enjoy your walk, it's lovely and sunny here too!!
> 
> I've had to come downstairs as I woke up super early and didn't want to wake DH up with my tossing and turning.
> 
> Had brekkie... now think I need another one!

I think I'm making a slow start. Bought some black bath towels! How random! Going to use a pulley case for me and LOs changing bag for baba's things. 

I'm 100% with you on the cheap pants as opposed to disposable! :haha:

Plan for today... Spaghetti hoops on toast for breakfast, walk, christening this afternoon. I'm gonna need a siesta by 3 o'clock!! x


----------



## gaiagirl

Didn't mean to upset you FSB, don't feel bad!!!!!!!!! 

As for hospital bag...we are still trying to decide on home vs hospital and I'm about 60% home leaning...but either way I think i will still have a bag ready so I'll have to work on that but probably not until fall!

Argh i have to work this afternoon/evening! So annoying after being a teacher and never having to work weekends...


----------



## Pusscat

FSB - thanks for the birthday wishes, I'll gladly take them despite it not being my bday :hugs::hugs: Your posts sound so much like how I'm feeling at the moment! I'd thought baby brain was just a handy excuse prego ladies could use for forgetting things, but I now know it is REAL!! And not only does it makes you forget things it makes you very muddled up sometimes! Hope you've had a good day and glad the scan went well :thumbup:

Smawfl - I was chatting to a lady at my aqua class about hospital bags, she had started hers. Well she had 2 - like you FSB - one for her and one for the baby. She said she'd been told by a friend who'd had a baby that disposable pants were for the best as by that stage when you need them you'll just want to throw them away. I suppose if they're just cheap pants then you can still do that. Not looked at prices but guessing disposables might actually be more expensive than some cheap Primark ones? I'm also scared by the thought of maternity pads :wacko:

Gaia - hope the pram search doesn't take too much longer for you!! I know how the hours can disappear when you're researching these things though. It'll be worth it in the end!

Shh - hope you got a few more bits done this weekend? I didn't realise how quickly my bump would start to get in the way of everything. Seemed that I was fine with most activities up until 3rd tri and then suddenly this massive bump appeared and has seriously slowed me down! I know I'll miss having a bump, but at the same time I'm looking forward to having baby in my arms and being able to put her down, rather than carrying her around all day in my tummy!

Had a lovely day in London, went for a nice lunch then had a trip down the river on a boat, then got off at Greenwich and had an icecream in the park. Got a bit sunburnt but it was nice to actually feel some sun on me, so I don't mind too much! I got lots of tummy strokes from my friends, which I liked, although baby wouldn't perform for them, she went still as soon as they put their hands on my tummy! The tube was totally packed and I was very happy when on the first journey a nice man got up and offered me his seat :thumbup: However, this only happened on that first journey, got lots of other trains and no one offered me their seat. I wasn't desperate to sit down and was fine standing, it was just interesting to see people's different responses. I don't get public transport when I'm at home so it's probably the only time anyone is going to have given up their seat for me.

Having nice restful day today - yesterday was exhausting!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi ladies :wave: HAPPY 30 WEEKS to you, Pusscat, and to DS! :cloud9: It's been a while since we've seen her around here...DS hope you're doing well! And Pusscat, glad you had a good time in London!

Shh, glad you had a nice day with your daughter. :cloud9:

Shh and Smawfl, I'm really sorry about the SPD...Smawfl, hope you get some good advice and relief at your appointment this week. :thumbup:

FSB, I'm glad to hear your placenta has moved up, that's great news :happydance: 4 lb 3 oz sounds like a really good weight!!

Smawfl, I have a bag out in the nursery that I've designated as the hospital bag, but I haven't put anything in it yet :haha: we just finished clearing out the nursery last week so I'm still basking in that success. But I should pack soon.

Gaia, how cool that you are still leaning toward home birth. What are the factors pulling you either way? I would definitely consider that if I weren't high risk.

AFM, not much to report either, making slow but steady progress on preparations...which I think is nice actually; it doesn't feel overwhelming and it gives me a lot to look forward to.

Even though my bump has always measured just 1cm behind, I don't feel like it has grown nearly as much as I thought it would by now, and people's comments about how small I am are starting to get to me a little. Fortunately I have a growth scan on Fri, which will hopefully set my mind at ease.

Munchkin does seem to be getting stronger, judging by his movements. AND I am pretty sure he's head down now based on where I feel hiccups. Fingers crossed!! He seems to prefer my right side and usually has one of his joints wedged into my side. I think it's an elbow but it might be a knee. Hope to find out at the scan.

Have any of you spoken to your doctors about labor or a birth plan or anything like that? I plan to start talking to mine about that starting next time I see him, which is in about 3 weeks since he'll be away for my next appointment.


----------



## Pusscat

seaweed eater said:


> AFM, not much to report either, making slow but steady progress on preparations...which I think is nice actually; it doesn't feel overwhelming and it gives me a lot to look forward to.
> 
> Even though my bump has always measured just 1cm behind, I don't feel like it has grown nearly as much as I thought it would by now, and people's comments about how small I am are starting to get to me a little. Fortunately I have a growth scan on Fri, which will hopefully set my mind at ease.
> 
> Munchkin does seem to be getting stronger, judging by his movements. AND I am pretty sure he's head down now based on where I feel hiccups. Fingers crossed!! He seems to prefer my right side and usually has one of his joints wedged into my side. I think it's an elbow but it might be a knee. Hope to find out at the scan.
> 
> Have any of you spoken to your doctors about labor or a birth plan or anything like that? I plan to start talking to mine about that starting next time I see him, which is in about 3 weeks since he'll be away for my next appointment.

People are always saying I look small for how many weeks I am and it does get to you a bit doesn't it? But I think a lot of people actually have no idea what size women 'normally' are at particular stages of pregnancy. It seems until I resemble a whale I'll be judged to be little! I was 1cm behind at my last MW appt and got another on Wednesday so just hoping I don't fall behind any more. I have a feeling I'll be about on track judging by how much I think my bump has grown. Hope your scan goes well. Do you get the extra one because you're high risk?

Glad baby seems to be head down :thumbup: Hope he stays put for you! I'm thinking mine has moved to transverse as I keep getting pains as if she's stretching out and poking both of my overies at the same time!! And I felt hiccups on my lower left side yesterday. Really really hope I'm wrong and she's head down though.

I've not properly discussed a birth plan yet, I think it's fairly regimented when they talk to you about certain things here. But I have discussed going to a Birthing Centre with my MW so she has a general idea of my wishes! Think I'll bring it up on Wednesday as I she said the birthing centre will want to see us before we go for the brith, so want to know when that would be. It might be more of a last minute thing though as I'll only be allowed to go there if everything is straightforward, which at the moment it isn't -TURN BABY TURN!!


----------



## gaiagirl

I have had some annoying comments about how small I am too, but considering I am still only 22 weeks I figure it is just people being a bit clueless about what I actually should look like! I have a definite pronounced bump, but unless my top is form fitting I do still just look a bit chunky in the mid section...ah well, soon enough :thumbup:

I would LOVE to have the baby at a birth centre, but unfortunately we don't have one in my area. Too much medical red tape I think...stupid policies. It would save our medical system so much money so I don't get why they aren't more on top of it!

For me, going into the hospital just honestly adds more stress and makes me way more nervous. If there is ANY reason that I should be there, I will be of course. But I really do believe that birth is a natural process that doesn't need to be treated as an illness in most cases...so it just feels right to be at home. I also feel like I will be limited at the hospital, as there is no tub really and I don't think I would feel as comfortable moving around and changing positions. 

However, the one thing I still need to work out for home is the logistical issues. Where would we set up a tub, who does the set up and cleanup? That kind of details...

My midwives do about 30% of their births at home, so I feel very confident in their ability and experience :thumbup:

Will just still need to wait until closer to the time to see how we feel and make sure there are no risks!


----------



## Shh

Hi ladies!

Gaia, I would have loved a home birth first time, I was mainly discouraged by my Mum, who felt that the nearest hospital was too far away in an emergency (its 45 mins), so I relented. I wouldn't have been able to in the end anyway due to being induced. Have you read the Ina May Gaskin book? I've just finished it, a really worthwhile read, especially if you're thinking home-birth, but I'd recommend it to anyone that errs on the side of being interested in a natural birth.

I can't remember whether I replied to the question about hospital bags. I haven't even begun to think about mine yet! But last time I bought mega-big cheap knickers, I didn't want the disposable ones, the material didn't look like it would be very comfortable! I had proper maternity pads, which the midwives may insist that you use to start with, but I then just used the thickest/heavy flow night-time Always pads, they did the job and I felt much less like I was wearing a nappy!!

Smawfl - The SPD hasn't got too bad yet, just little episodes here and there, so bearable at the moment. My hips are sore though, I can't sleep some nights if I've done to much during the day. Going to go to the chiropractor soon though, she said she'd be able to help me.

As for those of you feeling small/getting comments, don't worry about it unless your midwife does, the fundal height measurement isn't accurate and I think a lot depends on how you're carrying, I know I look very different this time to last, I think smaller, but maybe thats the anterior placenta, which means that the top of my bump doesn't look as pronounced, though I'm sure it will in a few weeks when the baby starts to run out of room. Last time I got loads of comments about how small I was and then suddenly EVERYONE couldn't stop saying how huge I was! :dohh:


----------



## smawfl

Hi ladies!

Had my 28 week midwife appointment today, all went well!

Measuring 27cm fundal height which is right on the 50th centile. She also said baby is head down which I suspected as my kicks are all high up and I felt hiccups low down on Sunday! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks. Yeah, the extra scan is because I'm high risk. Hypertension is a big risk factor for IUGR because it can restrict blood flow through the placenta, so that's the worry.
I just read that a non-anterior position (baby facing forward or sideways) can make the bump look smaller, so maybe that's part of it. It makes sense, b/c if the baby's spine is right in front then that can make that big protruding basketball shape. I am pretty sure mine is not usually anterior; I think he's probably facing sideways. We'll see!!

Speaking of birth preferences, I just had a nice conversation with my mom. I had been dreading talking to her about my desire for a natural labor and birth because I know she and her friends are very open to inductions and wouldn't dream of going without an epidural, and she can be a little judgmental of people's preferences. She brought it up last week and I answered her honestly and tried to explain what my reasoning is and some of the risks that are associated with different kinds of interventions. At the time she was quite dismissive and negative. But she brought it up again today and was really lovely and supportive -- said she'd done some reading about it and could understand where I was coming from, and even suggested that I could talk to a daughter of a friend of hers who's a midwife if I'm interested in switching to midwife-led care or having a homebirth.

I was very impressed with her open-mindedness! And, I've never thought of lying to anyone about my preferences but I definitely have tried to avoid the topic whenever possible, but the fact that I was able to communicate my point of view made me hopeful about future conversations I might have with other people who have never even thought about natural birth. (Of course, my husband was a bit skeptical at first too and he has come around, but I had better expectations about him.)


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl: HOORAY! :happydance: Glad all is well and baby is definitely head down! Hope he/she stays there!!


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Seaweed..! While midwife was listening to the heartbeat, she asked whether we had a feeling of whether it was a boy or girl and I said we both thought girl. She replied saying it sounded a lot like a girl heartbeat! :haha:


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - excellent news about your good little baby! Your midwife sounds lovely - a girl heartbeat :haha: Glad your bump size has been confirmed as normal too!

Seaweed - that sounds like a really good conversation you had with your mum. Just goes to show you can't assume people's opinions, sometimes they're not as stuck in their ways as you might think! It must be a relief to know you can be honest with her now and she'll be able to support you :thumbup:

Gaia - I think you're very brave if you have a home birth with your first. I can see all the advantages of a home birth and think I'd be more likely to go for it with a second baby, but think I'd worry too much about something going wrong. More so than I'd worry about the restrictions of being in hospital. I know I'll worry about something!

Just been for my midwife appointment. My blood results have shown a potential problem. My platelet count is slightly low so she took more blood to see if it has dropped any lower or stayed the same, or hopefully gone back up. If they've gone lower I'll have to go and see a haematology midwife at the hospital and it could mean complications with the birth. But if it's still borderline I might not have to go. But it's looking a bit shaky for the Birth Centre plan, they wouldn't let me go there with low platelets. Not too worried at the moment, just going to wait for the results which will be next Wednesday. Once I know those I think things will be clearer.

Other news is that she thinks baby is probably head down as there's no evidence of a head up the top of my tummy. But the mw agreed that she's very low in my pelvis, which is why it feels like she's poking my ovaries most of the time. And I measured 29 cm, which I'm very happy with!


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry about your blood results, Pusscat :hugs: what would it mean in terms of complications? I just read a few links on it and it sounds like in most cases it's nothing to worry about...unless it's part of HELLP, but it doesn't sound like you have any other reason to suspect that. (Your BP and urine are fine, right?) I'm surprised by the number of risk restrictions in birthing centers...I mean of course it's for good reason, but so many women seem to have one issue or another, I wonder what proportion are really _perfectly_ healthy enough not to risk out! :nope:

Please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

seaweed eater said:


> I'm sorry about your blood results, Pusscat :hugs: what would it mean in terms of complications? I just read a few links on it and it sounds like in most cases it's nothing to worry about...unless it's part of HELLP, but it doesn't sound like you have any other reason to suspect that. (Your BP and urine are fine, right?) I'm surprised by the number of risk restrictions in birthing centers...I mean of course it's for good reason, but so many women seem to have one issue or another, I wonder what proportion are really _perfectly_ healthy enough not to risk out! :nope:
> 
> Please keep us posted :hugs:

Thanks Seaweed :flower:. She didn't really go into what it would mean for the birth as I don't think she wanted to worry me unnecessarily as it was just border-line. But she did say something about it affecting if I could have an epidural, which I don't want anyway, so that's not really an issue for me. And if I was at a birth centre I wouldn't be able to have an epidural anyway, so it would be ridiculous if I wasn't allowed to go there because of that! Looking around on the internet, it looks like there's a bit more of a risk of heavy bleeding and them not being able to stop it. But I think the platelet level would have to be very low for that to be an actual risk. Blood pressure, urine, iron level all fine. My iron level is really good in fact, and mw said low platelets usually go hand in hand with low iron. So my body isn't conforming to that pattern!


----------



## smawfl

Seaweed - glad the chat with your mum went ok!

Pussycat - sorry about your results, hope the re test is ok. Was it a routine bloodtest? I had my bloods taken yesterday but from what I understood it was to check for iron levels and antibodies?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Seaweed - glad the chat with your mum went ok!
> 
> Pussycat - sorry about your results, hope the re test is ok. Was it a routine bloodtest? I had my bloods taken yesterday but from what I understood it was to check for iron levels and antibodies?

It was just a routine blood test that I had done at 28 weeks so I expect they'll test your platelets as well


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Pussycat.

Baby is REALLY wriggling tonight.. I think I'm feeling some kicks in ovaries too :haha:


----------



## smawfl

Does anyone else feel like labour and birth is just around the corner and will be here before we know it?!

I've been buying stuff in preparation, but I just think that I've still got a lot to do and get ready before Baby arrives! Eeek.

So excited for my 4D scan on Saturday! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

I do now, after dreaming about premature labor last night :wacko: we didn't have a bag packed or the birth plan printed, and we couldn't find the doula's phone number...it was a good reminder to get organized!

Can't wait to see your pictures, smawfl :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Dreams are so frightening at times!! Happy 30 weeks Seaweed!!!

I can't wait till I'm in the 30's... just seems like a big milestone!! Only one week and a couple of days though!!


----------



## seaweed eater

It was ok...mostly I felt relieved that (in my dream) it didn't hurt that much. Hope it's like that in real life too, but I doubt it :haha:

You are very close to 30 weeks!! I just like being able to say it because it sounds much farther along somehow than 29 :p


----------



## smawfl

I know what you mean, it's all psychological :haha:

Is anyone thinking of using a TENS machine?


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - WOO , scan day tomorrow! I'm really excited for you! :happydance::happydance: It really does feel like I'm nearing the end now. Just one more week of school left and then I'll just be in full baby preparation mode for the remaining 8 weeks!! I'm going to look into TENS machines after I finish work. If they're not too much to rent I'm thinking it'll be worth having just to try out. 

Seaweed - WOO, congratulations on your 30 weeks milestone :cake: You'll be there before you know it Smawfl!


----------



## seaweed eater

Had our first growth scan today, everything looks good! :thumbup: Baby is just a little smaller than average, head down, positioned just where I thought he was.
Smawfl, I hope yours is more cooperative tomorrow than mine was today...they usually do 3D but didn't even bother with it today since he had both hands over his face (seems to be a favorite position of his!). Granted they didn't try super hard, and that wasn't the point of the scan. But I was surprised at how much harder it was to see everything than at 20 weeks...it really is getting crowded in there!

Hope everyone's feeling well today :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Scan day today! Woke up way too early! Had another dream about our baby and it was a boy this time!

Glad your scan went well Seaweed x


----------



## smawfl

Feelsoblessed! I see you are an early bird like me today! How are you doing?


----------



## smawfl

Pussycat have you changed your name?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Pussycat have you changed your name?

Nope! Do you mean because it says Pusscat and not Pussycat? I've always been Pusscat, I think you must have always read it wrong! I like it though, it's your special name for me :haha: 

How was the scan? Hope all looking ok with baby smawfl?

Seaweed - glad your scan went well. I'd be so interested to have a scan at this stage to see how squished up she is, but glad all is going well so don't need one.

Picked up a caboo carrier today, 2nd hand, £20. Practiced with a teddy inside it and loved the feeling despite it only being a teddy in there :cloud9:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey ladies, glad everyone is doing so well! Been crazy busy teaching summer school and working doing environmental education in a local park! Summer school ends July 13 then after the 17th my other work slows down...so only 10 days until I'm on summer break!!!! Wooohooo!

Going to see a comedian named Bill Maher in town tonight, DH and I love him so we are pretty excited! His politics aren't for everyone but if you agree with him, he's hilarious!

Tomorrow I'm helping host my friends shower! She's having twins and the theme is 'two peas in a pod' so I have lots of decorations to make this afternoon! Better get going...

Have a good weekend and I'm sure I'll be around more when work slows down.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello lovely ladies!

Hope everyone is well... just going to do a 'quick' catch up!



smawfl said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Had my 28 week midwife appointment today, all went well!
> 
> Measuring 27cm fundal height which is right on the 50th centile. She also said baby is head down which I suspected as my kicks are all high up and I felt hiccups low down on Sunday! :)

So pleased to here all is going well! It makes me laugh how we don't use the term little bean or anything like that anymore since our little beans are little people!! :happydance: Exciting times!



Pusscat said:


> Just been for my midwife appointment. My blood results have shown a potential problem. My platelet count is slightly low so she took more blood to see if it has dropped any lower or stayed the same, or hopefully gone back up. If they've gone lower I'll have to go and see a haematology midwife at the hospital and it could mean complications with the birth. But if it's still borderline I might not have to go. But it's looking a bit shaky for the Birth Centre plan, they wouldn't let me go there with low platelets. Not too worried at the moment, just going to wait for the results which will be next Wednesday. Once I know those I think things will be clearer.
> 
> Other news is that she thinks baby is probably head down as there's no evidence of a head up the top of my tummy. But the mw agreed that she's very low in my pelvis, which is why it feels like she's poking my ovaries most of the time. And I measured 29 cm, which I'm very happy with!

Hey Pusscat. My fingers are crossed for Wednesday that all will be well. I haven't really considered a birth plan yet but I'm not too keen on the delivery suite. Me and DH had a look around the other day and it's like a hospital (if you know what I mean - DH thought I'd lost the plot... we are in a hospital :dohh:!!!) We get to see the Birth Centre (which is attached to the delivery suite) next time BUT I don't think they like to get your hopes up! Having your ovaries poked sounds interesting! I'm in love with the baby's random movements! Everytime I feel him/her is like the first! S/he's got a big butt like mama I think!! :haha:



smawfl said:


> Does anyone else feel like labour and birth is just around the corner and will be here before we know it?!
> 
> I've been buying stuff in preparation, but I just think that I've still got a lot to do and get ready before Baby arrives! Eeek.
> 
> So excited for my 4D scan on Saturday! :happydance:

Yep Smawfl... I worry that I'm not going to have everything ready but I'm giving myself a deadline of the end of July/start of August! I'm ticking off 'to-do' lists (plural) as we speak!!!
Cannot wait for pics!!! 4d scan will be amazing for you!



seaweed eater said:


> I do now, after dreaming about premature labor last night :wacko: we didn't have a bag packed or the birth plan printed, and we couldn't find the doula's phone number...it was a good reminder to get organized!
> 
> Can't wait to see your pictures, smawfl :happydance:

I haven't had any random dreams just yet seaweed - not linked to birth or anything! Probably not a bad thing though... poor DH and HIS to do list if I do! Ha!



seaweed eater said:


> Had our first growth scan today, everything looks good! :thumbup: Baby is just a little smaller than average, head down, positioned just where I thought he was.
> Smawfl, I hope yours is more cooperative tomorrow than mine was today...they usually do 3D but didn't even bother with it today since he had both hands over his face (seems to be a favorite position of his!). Granted they didn't try super hard, and that wasn't the point of the scan. But I was surprised at how much harder it was to see everything than at 20 weeks...it really is getting crowded in there!
> 
> Hope everyone's feeling well today :hugs:

Glad baby is positioned well Seaweed! I'm sure he'll pack on the pounds over the next weeks!



smawfl said:


> Scan day today! Woke up way too early! Had another dream about our baby and it was a boy this time!
> 
> Glad your scan went well Seaweed x

Ha! I STILL have no idea... no incline whether boy or girl! 3D scan threw people a little as one pic looks like a boy, the other like a girl!!! I must change my avatar before giving birth! Ha!



smawfl said:


> Feelsoblessed! I see you are an early bird like me today! How are you doing?

I think I woke up throughout the night... I don't sleep walk/talk but I do sleep internet browse... and I therefore remain logged in and fell asleep! As you do! Had far too many toilet trips (all for the sake of a trickle) last night!!!



Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Pussycat have you changed your name?
> 
> Nope! Do you mean because it says Pusscat and not Pussycat? I've always been Pusscat, I think you must have always read it wrong! I like it though, it's your special name for me :haha:
> 
> How was the scan? Hope all looking ok with baby smawfl?
> 
> Seaweed - glad your scan went well. I'd be so interested to have a scan at this stage to see how squished up she is, but glad all is going well so don't need one.
> 
> Picked up a caboo carrier today, 2nd hand, £20. Practiced with a teddy inside it and loved the feeling despite it only being a teddy in there :cloud9:Click to expand...

Lol! I always used to type Pussycat and then change it to Pusscat! Smawfl - that made me laugh but as ever... blame it on the baby brain! One of my students finished my sentence the other day and shook their head, tutted and said baby brain! :blush: We had to all laugh!
Glad all is coming together for you Pusscat... I've got baby buying fever!



gaiagirl said:


> Hey ladies, glad everyone is doing so well! Been crazy busy teaching summer school and working doing environmental education in a local park! Summer school ends July 13 then after the 17th my other work slows down...so only 10 days until I'm on summer break!!!! Wooohooo!
> 
> Going to see a comedian named Bill Maher in town tonight, DH and I love him so we are pretty excited! His politics aren't for everyone but if you agree with him, he's hilarious!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm helping host my friends shower! She's having twins and the theme is 'two peas in a pod' so I have lots of decorations to make this afternoon! Better get going...
> 
> Have a good weekend and I'm sure I'll be around more when work slows down.

Enjoy your evening Gaigirl! I've officially got 10 teaching days left too... high five over the forum! :happydance::thumbup:
The baby shower sounds like a fab idea. Have fun and bring back some ideas!! 
I'm not sure myself about having one but the family aren't having none of it! Anyone else having one?

Well... must go prepare for my lesson observation :sleep: no rest for the wicked! 

Have a great week all! :flower:


----------



## Pusscat

FSB - you are very good with your 'quick' catch ups - they must take you ages! Good luck with the lesson observation - very mean to make you have one so near the end of term.

Gaia - hope you had a good weekend? How was the baby shower?

Smawfl - hope you're ok?!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. 5 days to go :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Hello lovely ladies!!

Wow what a full and tiring weekend we had! 4D scan yesterday was amazing!! :cloud9: Baby was very cute to watch, but towards the end got very shy and would only show us his/her ear!!

Pusscat - I can't believe I've been getting your name wrong all this time :blush: so embarrassed, I swear sometimes I'm a little dyslexic! I can't exactly blame the baby brain as I think I always called you Pussycat since our WTT days!!

Gaiagirl - Sounds like you are super busy! At least the time goes quicker, exciting you only have a few days until break :happydance: How was the comedian? I can't say I've heard of him! 

FeelSoBlessed - I love your 'quick' catchup too! :haha: I was expecting a couple of lines! 
I don't think I've ever used little bean or any other nickname, Baby has always been called 'Baby' to me :cloud9:

Here is a little pic of Baby Smawfl :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby4d.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pusscat

Wow, great picture! Very cute baby :cloud9: Does baby have any obvious features from you or DH? How long did the scan last? Don't feel bad about the name thing, we'll blame wtt/ttc/baby brain (i've just invented it :winkwink:)


----------



## seaweed eater

Wonderful photo, smawfl! :cloud9:


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Girls!

Pusscat - Baby looks more like me :haha: DH thinks s/he has my nose and lips!

The scan was over two hours! I think it's because it was DH's family friend and she wanted to make sure she got some sharp pics for us. We were happy with what we saw and got but I suppose as she's a professional, she knows how good a pic she could get but baby wasn't playing ball towards the end. She mad me get into some random position to get Baby moving :haha: thank goodness I've been doing pilates!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Absolutely gorgeous pic smawfl!! Baby smawfl looks truly content :cloud9:


----------



## HanyouMama

We have our 20 week scan on wednesday :happydance: Pretty excited, but nervous!


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> We have our 20 week scan on wednesday :happydance: Pretty excited, but nervous!

Han - hope it goes well! Will you be finding out the sex?


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> We have our 20 week scan on wednesday :happydance: Pretty excited, but nervous!
> 
> Han - hope it goes well! Will you be finding out the sex?Click to expand...

Yes we will :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

I think Boy, Han! They seem to be winning in our group at the moment!


----------



## Shh

Oooh, hope it goes well HanyouMama! I'm guessing girl!

Smawfl - awesome picture!! How exciting!

Sorry, I'm keeping an eye on the thread, but so busy at the moment I haven't had time to reply at all.

Any news from any of the TTC ladies?


----------



## HanyouMama

Everyone that has guessed so far here and in my life has been pretty even, so im not sure what to think :wacko: I'm not really feeling the pull one way or the other, but husband and I are hoping for a girl. We would also love a boy, but a girl is what we have been hoping for. Guess we'll find out tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

Here is my 19 week baby bump. Not too huge, but it's there.
 



Attached Files:







19 week bump.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

I've changed my mind,I think girl now!


----------



## seaweed eater

I'll guess girl too, just because your MS was so bad.


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> I've changed my mind,I think girl now!

You think girl now? Why's that? Just curious.


----------



## minimoocow

Shh said:


> Any news from any of the TTC ladies?

I'm still lurking but no news to tell you! We have had a couple of months taking it easy. I've stopped temping and OPK as I know when I OV anyway and the temps were just stressing me out since I could see a temp drop a day or so before AF which was getting me down - again I can feel AF coming, get spotting etc so didn't see the need for any more confirmation of the inevitable!

We're still trying although have had much BD'ing this month so think I'll be out which is no bad thing as we both have a very busy summer . . . 

I feel a lot more at peace with it though. I'm sure it will happen at some point due to the chemical before but having done everything to try to make it happen it seems pointless - I obvioulsy can't control nature so might as well let nature run its course IYSWIM?

Hanoy - good luck tomorrow . . . has the MS completely gone now? 

Smawfl - lovely pic

Everyone else - thinking of you all and looking forward to start meeting the little ones soon (but not too soon!)


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> I've changed my mind,I think girl now!
> 
> You think girl now? Why's that? Just curious.Click to expand...

Yep, because of the shape of your bump


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Any news from any of the TTC ladies?
> 
> I'm still lurking but no news to tell you! We have had a couple of months taking it easy. I've stopped temping and OPK as I know when I OV anyway and the temps were just stressing me out since I could see a temp drop a day or so before AF which was getting me down - again I can feel AF coming, get spotting etc so didn't see the need for any more confirmation of the inevitable!
> 
> We're still trying although have had much BD'ing this month so think I'll be out which is no bad thing as we both have a very busy summer . . .
> 
> I feel a lot more at peace with it though. I'm sure it will happen at some point due to the chemical before but having done everything to try to make it happen it seems pointless - I obvioulsy can't control nature so might as well let nature run its course IYSWIM?
> 
> Hanoy - good luck tomorrow . . . has the MS completely gone now?
> 
> Smawfl - lovely pic
> 
> Everyone else - thinking of you all and looking forward to start meeting the little ones soon (but not too soon!)Click to expand...

Good to hear from you mini, still been thinking of you and always sending good vibes your way. Sounds like your attitude is really good and I'm sure it will happen for you :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks for the update mini! :flower: I think you have a great attitude and I'm sure it WILL happen for you soon. But it's great that you have a lot of other stuff going on in your life so that there's no urgency. Take care hon, and keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

minimoocow said:


> Hanoy - good luck tomorrow . . . has the MS completely gone now?

Unfortunately it hasn't gone away completely. I did have 10 blissful days with no throwing up, but it has come back the past couple of days in the mornings.



smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> I've changed my mind,I think girl now!
> 
> You think girl now? Why's that? Just curious.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, because of the shape of your bumpClick to expand...

I never would have thought about that :wacko: I am so nervous to find out! I dont know if I am going to be able to sleep tonight!!


----------



## Pusscat

Han - what's the news? I'm hoping for girl to keep my pink bump company! Don't rely on MS to be a good predictor of the sex - I had none! 

Mini - lovely to hear from you and as the others say you sound like you're in a really good place at the moment so I'm sure you'll get a nice surprise before long :winkwink:

I've booked my baby-moon - going to a v luxurious spa break on the 8th of august. 1 last big treat for myself and DH :kiss: It's also our 4th wedding anniversary so it'll be a lovely little trip :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat said:


> I've booked my baby-moon - going to a v luxurious spa break on the 8th of august. 1 last big treat for myself and DH :kiss: It's also our 4th wedding anniversary so it'll be a lovely little trip :happydance:

That's wonderful, I'm sure you will love it! :cloud9: Going to the spa with my mom a few weeks ago was really nice. Getting a massage was great for my back, and everyone who did my treatments had amazing stories about their own pregnancies and children!

DH and I thought of staying somewhere nearby for our last getaway before baby, but I think to save money we're just going to set aside a weekend for day trips. I don't want to go more than a couple hours from home at this point anyway, just in case.

Can't wait for your news, HM!! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Ah that's lovely, baby moon sounds amazing!!


----------



## HanyouMama

So, the baby is looking good and is right on in growth, but that little stinker wouldnt uncross its legs! We tried for 40 minutes just to tell the gender and it just wasnt playing nice :dohh: Luckily my sonographer is so nice and she is fitting us in first thing in the morning to see if we can tell the gender. She isnt even charging us extra to go back in :thumbup: So hopefully baby will cooperate tomorrow so we can find out.


----------



## gaiagirl

Good luck with round two! Bring some fruit juice :)


----------



## HanyouMama

I already bought some fruit juice and am hoping it helps out. I was a little bummed that we couldnt find out today, but im praying tomorrow will get us the information we wish for :thumbup: Mama needs to prepare!!:wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww I got so excited when I saw yours was the last post! :p Absolutely bring fruit juice, COLD if possible, and you could even drink something caffeinated beforehand. I didn't actually do this but I was thinking about bringing an ice pack along, too, since apparently they don't like that and will sometimes try to move away from it.

Ours has been kind of awkward at every scan so far except the 20-week one, which is when I made a real effort to get him moving (I had some juice at home and then some iced tea in the waiting room)...could have been a coincidence but I think it made a difference!


----------



## HanyouMama

I will definitely try the juice! I am really hoping that it will be a nice baby and let us see what it is :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

We're team :blue:
Here is the funniest potty shot ever! You can see his little feet and then there is no denying its a boy!
 



Attached Files:







its a boy.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Pusscat

Congratulations Han :hugs: I'm on my phone so can't see the photo very well, but glad it's a clear shot!


----------



## seaweed eater

YAY CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Glad he cooperated today!


----------



## seaweed eater

BTW, I never knew BERDC and clearly she hasn't kept in touch with this thread, but I happened to see on a different thread that she had her baby! :shock: I guess it's our first Decemberist baby!


----------



## smawfl

Woohoo a boy! This group is very boy heavy! I wonder if any of the yellows will turn pink!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> BTW, I never knew BERDC and clearly she hasn't kept in touch with this thread, but I happened to see on a different thread that she had her baby! :shock: I guess it's our first Decemberist baby!

Ah how lovely. I think she decided to start TTC earlier than Dec in the end


----------



## seaweed eater

smawfl said:


> Woohoo a boy! This group is very boy heavy! I wonder if any of the yellows will turn pink!

Maybe it's because we're on the younger side? Smawfl I think yours will be pink :p


----------



## Shh

Oooh, another boy!! How exciting, now you can really get shopping!! I still think mine is going to be blue, but there isn't any reasoning behind that! My Mum thinks another girl!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good morning ladies :flower:

Glad to hear everyone is well! So nice to hear from mini with such an upbeat attitude (we will all continue to wish you lots of dust) and congrats on team blue hanyou! 

A quiet one for me! One week left until I break up so just continuing preparations; decorating, gardening, general nesting!! :winkwink: In the ideal world, I'd like to be finished with everything by the end of July - saving August for nothing but relaxation... Fingers crossed that this is achieveable and that I'm not being too naive!!

Have a great week and take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies!

All good here too, having a tiring Sunday though and trying to relax a little!

I've bought quite a few of my bigger baby bits now (Mothercare had a very good deal on!) so have ordered my 

Car seat
Isofix base
Cot
Matress

Need to get a dresser/changing unit and the pram now! Very exciting.

My friends wanted to throw a baby shower for me and asked what else i still needed so I said baby bath, changing mat and top n tail bowl. I felt cheeky asking for things but i know it's easier for them, also as we're team yellow they can't buy lots of outfits so these are practical things they can get us!

I've also pretty much got everything I need for my hospital bag too! Hitting the 30 week mark is exciting but also quite a bit milestone I think!!


----------



## ds0910

Hi ladies! Just wanted to drop by and say hello. Haven't had time to catch up with everyone but CONGRATS to Hanyou on the boy! Wow this year seems to be FULL of boys!
Well I just got back from the beach. We had a blast! And of course the whole time I was thinking about what it will be like next year when little man is with us! Starting to stress a little though because the nursery is NO WHERE NEAR done, but he will be sleeping in a bassinet in our room for the first few months anyway so I guess it will be ok if it isn't finished right when he comes home. That doesn't mean I will be happy about it though:growlmad:
Anyway, hope all of you ladies are doing well and your pregnancies are progressing fine, and continued baby dust to those still working on it:flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Good morning all! :wave: Always fun to hear updates!



FeelSoBlessed said:


> One week left until I break up so just continuing preparations; decorating, gardening, general nesting!! :winkwink: In the ideal world, I'd like to be finished with everything by the end of July - saving August for nothing but relaxation... Fingers crossed that this is achieveable and that I'm not being too naive!!

Ooohh so exciting...can't believe you are so close to maternity leave!! :happydance: 



smawfl said:


> I've bought quite a few of my bigger baby bits now (Mothercare had a very good deal on!) so have ordered my
> Car seat
> Isofix base
> Cot
> Matress
> 
> Need to get a dresser/changing unit and the pram now! Very exciting.

That IS exciting! :yipee: We just ordered our travel system (car seat/base/stroller), which was our first big baby purchase. Still need a million more things, but, other than diapers, nothing I think we absolutely couldn't live without if baby were to come soon.



smawfl said:


> My friends wanted to throw a baby shower for me and asked what else i still needed so I said baby bath, changing mat and top n tail bowl. I felt cheeky asking for things but i know it's easier for them, also as we're team yellow they can't buy lots of outfits so these are practical things they can get us!

I think that's perfectly fine, especially since they asked you what you needed -- it's not as if you went up to them and asked out of nowhere. Here in the US it's very common to have a registry if you're having a shower, so people know what you want and what you already have...which is basically the same as telling people what you still need!

CONGRATS ON 30 WEEKS by the way!!! :wohoo:



ds0910 said:


> Well I just got back from the beach. We had a blast! And of course the whole time I was thinking about what it will be like next year when little man is with us! Starting to stress a little though because the nursery is NO WHERE NEAR done, but he will be sleeping in a bassinet in our room for the first few months anyway so I guess it will be ok if it isn't finished right when he comes home. That doesn't mean I will be happy about it though:growlmad:

I'm glad you guys had a good time at the beach :flower:
Our nursery is nowhere near done either. I'm actually enjoying putting it together slowly...I think I would be dying of impatience if it were all done by now! Somehow the fact that the nursery needs some more time before it's ready helps to remind me that the baby does too. I wish it were September and both of them were ready NOW, but there's a good reason for him to still be in there!
I guess, though, I'm not that worried about it not getting done in time. We're not doing anything fancy with it (not painting it or anything) so I think we could probably get it finished in a weekend if we had everything together in one place.

I had kind of a weird day yesterday...had a few hours of what I'm pretty sure were contractions! They were kind of painful, but not regular or increasingly intense so I didn't really think it was real PTL. Called the doctor after a couple hours of them and she said to hydrate and rest and see if they went away, and they did. I'll start getting worried if it happens again, but to have it happen just that once was kind of exciting in a strange way.

Bought some more baby clothes last week...now that I'm allowing myself to buy things, it's all I want to do ever :haha: :dohh: trying to accumulate things slowly and spread out the fun! I'm not feeling too big or uncomfortable just yet (knock on wood) so I think I have some more time before it gets hard to do things.

Do you all have a lot of doctor/midwife appointments coming up? Mine are every two weeks now and will start being every week at 36 weeks. I also have another growth scan in a couple of weeks because I'm high risk. What's the schedule in the UK?

Planning to talk to my doctor next time about labor and birth plan things...I'm looking forward to it. Also planning to ask him when he would like to induce, since it occurred to me that I probably won't be allowed to go past my due date due to being high risk. I'd much rather not be induced, but I can understand that there might be good reasons for it. Also, it sounds like some doctors prefer inducing at 39 weeks for women with chronic hypertension, even if it's perfectly under control, and if the baby's definitely going to be here early, I'd like to know that now so I can plan accordingly!

Hope everyone is feeling well today! :hugs:


----------



## ds0910

seaweed eater said:


> Good morning all! :wave: Always fun to hear updates!
> 
> 
> 
> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> One week left until I break up so just continuing preparations; decorating, gardening, general nesting!! :winkwink: In the ideal world, I'd like to be finished with everything by the end of July - saving August for nothing but relaxation... Fingers crossed that this is achieveable and that I'm not being too naive!!
> 
> Ooohh so exciting...can't believe you are so close to maternity leave!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> I've bought quite a few of my bigger baby bits now (Mothercare had a very good deal on!) so have ordered my
> Car seat
> Isofix base
> Cot
> Matress
> 
> Need to get a dresser/changing unit and the pram now! Very exciting.Click to expand...
> 
> That IS exciting! :yipee: We just ordered our travel system (car seat/base/stroller), which was our first big baby purchase. Still need a million more things, but, other than diapers, nothing I think we absolutely couldn't live without if baby were to come soon.
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> My friends wanted to throw a baby shower for me and asked what else i still needed so I said baby bath, changing mat and top n tail bowl. I felt cheeky asking for things but i know it's easier for them, also as we're team yellow they can't buy lots of outfits so these are practical things they can get us!Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's perfectly fine, especially since they asked you what you needed -- it's not as if you went up to them and asked out of nowhere. Here in the US it's very common to have a registry if you're having a shower, so people know what you want and what you already have...which is basically the same as telling people what you still need!
> 
> CONGRATS ON 30 WEEKS by the way!!! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ds0910 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got back from the beach. We had a blast! And of course the whole time I was thinking about what it will be like next year when little man is with us! Starting to stress a little though because the nursery is NO WHERE NEAR done, but he will be sleeping in a bassinet in our room for the first few months anyway so I guess it will be ok if it isn't finished right when he comes home. That doesn't mean I will be happy about it though:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you guys had a good time at the beach :flower:
> Our nursery is nowhere near done either. I'm actually enjoying putting it together slowly...I think I would be dying of impatience if it were all done by now! Somehow the fact that the nursery needs some more time before it's ready helps to remind me that the baby does too. I wish it were September and both of them were ready NOW, but there's a good reason for him to still be in there!
> I guess, though, I'm not that worried about it not getting done in time. We're not doing anything fancy with it (not painting it or anything) so I think we could probably get it finished in a weekend if we had everything together in one place.
> 
> I had kind of a weird day yesterday...had a few hours of what I'm pretty sure were contractions! They were kind of painful, but not regular or increasingly intense so I didn't really think it was real PTL. Called the doctor after a couple hours of them and she said to hydrate and rest and see if they went away, and they did. I'll start getting worried if it happens again, but to have it happen just that once was kind of exciting in a strange way.
> 
> Bought some more baby clothes last week...now that I'm allowing myself to buy things, it's all I want to do ever :haha: :dohh: trying to accumulate things slowly and spread out the fun! I'm not feeling too big or uncomfortable just yet (knock on wood) so I think I have some more time before it gets hard to do things.
> 
> Do you all have a lot of doctor/midwife appointments coming up? Mine are every two weeks now and will start being every week at 36 weeks. I also have another growth scan in a couple of weeks because I'm high risk. What's the schedule in the UK?
> 
> Planning to talk to my doctor next time about labor and birth plan things...I'm looking forward to it. Also planning to ask him when he would like to induce, since it occurred to me that I probably won't be allowed to go past my due date due to being high risk. I'd much rather not be induced, but I can understand that there might be good reasons for it. Also, it sounds like some doctors prefer inducing at 39 weeks for women with chronic hypertension, even if it's perfectly under control, and if the baby's definitely going to be here early, I'd like to know that now so I can plan accordingly!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well today! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm on the every two weeks too. Next app. is Wed. It's gonna kind of be a pain when it goes to every week as my dr is an hour away:wacko: I think they are going to do one more scan on me as well, though I'm not sure when they will do it. OH......anyone one else getting punched in the ribs now?!? It SUCKS!!!! lol


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> I had kind of a weird day yesterday...had a few hours of what I'm pretty sure were contractions! They were kind of painful, but not regular or increasingly intense so I didn't really think it was real PTL. Called the doctor after a couple hours of them and she said to hydrate and rest and see if they went away, and they did. I'll start getting worried if it happens again, but to have it happen just that once was kind of exciting in a strange way.
> 
> Do you all have a lot of doctor/midwife appointments coming up? Mine are every two weeks now and will start being every week at 36 weeks. I also have another growth scan in a couple of weeks because I'm high risk. What's the schedule in the UK?
> 
> Planning to talk to my doctor next time about labor and birth plan things...I'm looking forward to it. Also planning to ask him when he would like to induce, since it occurred to me that I probably won't be allowed to go past my due date due to being high risk. I'd much rather not be induced, but I can understand that there might be good reasons for it. Also, it sounds like some doctors prefer inducing at 39 weeks for women with chronic hypertension, even if it's perfectly under control, and if the baby's definitely going to be here early, I'd like to know that now so I can plan accordingly!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well today! :hugs:

Sorry to hear you had contractions but glad they stopped! I think I had a braxton hicks today! All of the sudden my bump protruded from the left and right simultaneously (as if baby was doing the splits! and lasted a few seconds. very odd!

My next appointments are:

32 weeks
34 weeks
36 weeks
38 weeks
40 weeks
41 weeks


----------



## seaweed eater

Yep, kicked in the ribs sometimes. I am pretty sure he's gotten a foot wedged in there at least twice. :wacko: Not very much fun.

Wow, your doctor is an hour away? That IS a pain! Is the hospital where you're delivering that far too?


----------



## ds0910

seaweed eater said:


> Yep, kicked in the ribs sometimes. I am pretty sure he's gotten a foot wedged in there at least twice. :wacko: Not very much fun.
> 
> Wow, your doctor is an hour away? That IS a pain! Is the hospital where you're delivering that far too?

Yes ma'am. So I will be having to have clear lines drawn of when to leave for the hospital when I think I'm in labor. Better get more attention and consideration than what I am getting now:dohh:


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow...well good for you for being well prepared, definitely discuss the timing with them in advance! And yeah, I definitely hope whoever you can talk to about this is more helpful...


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing?

I had a really odd day yesterday. After lunch Baby was SO active and literally beating me up from the inside. After the mammouth movement session my bump felt really sore and tight - almost bruised even! Not sure if it was braxton hicks but it was quite strange! 

I even said to DH - I'm not sure I'm going to be able to cope with labour! Eeek it's feeling quite close now!!


----------



## Pusscat

DS - good to hear from my due date buddy! I am very jealous of your trip to the beach! It's now a year since I was on a beach and probably going to be another year before I'm on one again! And like you say, it's going to be a hell of a lot different than last time! We're further along with our nursery and I'm happy to have most of it done. Still a few bits to organise and buy though, which I'm glad of as I don't know what I'll do if I run out of things to do!

Smawfl - ouch, that sounds painful! I don't know if baby's movements can trigger BH? :shrug: My tummy is feeling sore at the moment too, around my belly button. The skin feels so stretched there. Shall we have a bump update? I'll attach a photo (32 week bump on Sunday.) Not seen your bumps for a while! 

Seaweed - ow, foot getting stuck in ribs sounds awful!

I finished work on Friday and got very emotional when it was time to actually leave. I cried a lot! I think it all just hit me that this is actually happening and I'm getting towards the end of my pregnancy. And I don't think I realised how much importance I put into getting up and going to work everyday. I like my routines! 

I had a good day today - went to my first ever mummy coffee and cake morning! We organised it through the pregnancy exercise classes I've been doing and it was really good. Hope they continue as I don't know many people in the area and think their support will be really valuable. All the ladies there today already had one child so it was very interesting hearing their experiences!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0289.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies,

Glad to hear everyone is doing well, I am finally finished my crazy stretch of work and now on semi-holidays for awhile...working 2 days a week!

The job postings for science and math for September are slim pickings so I am a bit concerned about not having a job in the fall to take leave from. I still have a chance of getting something and there isn't much I can do but wait and see so I am not stressing, but the difference between having and not having a job is HUGE for me! Eeeek!

Still slowly collecting baby gear...going to pick up a bouncy seat and in bed co-sleeper from some lady today for cheap :) LOVE great used deals!

Really just need the change table, glider or chair for nursery, a monitor, stroller and car seat now! Also all of our cloth diapers, cloth diaper gear, baby bath, and other smaller things. I am having two showers though...probably both at the end of September so I am sure that will solve many of the issues!

This weekend we have rented a carpet cleaner and are cleaning the carpets in our house (fun!) and then next weekend DH is going to paint the nursery walls! Yay!

Here is my 23 week bump from over a week ago...
 



Attached Files:







23weeks.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smawfl

Hi girls,love the bumps!

On my phone so not sure it this will work but here is my 30 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120714_101620-1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gaiagirl

Looks like a girly bump smawfl!


----------



## Pusscat

Lovely bumpys :thumbup: I can offer no theory on colour of bumps as I think mine is the opposite to the theory! What do you guys think? Does it look like a girly bump?

Gaia - think we were at the same stage of buying things when I was 23 weeks - still loads of time left!


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat it's not as high as I'd think for a girl but still higher than my super low little guy!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Loving those amazing bumps ladies! :cloud9: Glad to hear all is coming along nicely also - exciting times!!

Smawfl, how can I upload from my phone?

Have a great day all :flower:


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Loving those amazing bumps ladies! :cloud9: Glad to hear all is coming along nicely also - exciting times!!
> 
> Smawfl, how can I upload from my phone?
> 
> Have a great day all :flower:

You should just be able to add it as you would normally. Go to advanced reply then click the paperclip?


----------



## smawfl

Sorry forgot to add it just asks you to pick a photo from your phone gallery!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

Finally got to a PC to be able to post properly!

*Pusscat *- It was more uncomfortable than anything else, and really exhausted me, felt like I'd done lots of exercise! :haha:
I have an itchy belly button and bump at the moment, Baby is having another growth spurt!! :cloud9:
Your bump looks fab :thumbup: 
Glad your mummy coffee morning went well! Sounds lovely!

*Gaiagirl *- enjoy your semi-holidays! Glad you're not stressing too much about the job situation. Sounds like you're doing well with your baby purchases :thumbup:
Love the bump :thumbup:
DH is still convinced my bump is girly, but I'm not so sure anymore. I think I'm carrying as per the traditional 'boy' style all up front but like Pusscat I dont think that's true really!


----------



## Shh

Gorgeous bumps!

Sorry not to reply properly, feeling a bit bleurgh, just got call from MW, failed 2 hour GTT, not sure what the implications are, waiting for a call from the hospital. Does anyone know?


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Gorgeous bumps!
> 
> Sorry not to reply properly, feeling a bit bleurgh, just got call from MW, failed 2 hour GTT, not sure what the implications are, waiting for a call from the hospital. Does anyone know?

Sorry you're feeling rough :hugs: I'm not sure what happens to be honest, I think they may monitor you more closely? Do you know by how much you failed it? I've read some people only have it mildly so not too bad.

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Pusscat

Shh said:


> Gorgeous bumps!
> 
> Sorry not to reply properly, feeling a bit bleurgh, just got call from MW, failed 2 hour GTT, not sure what the implications are, waiting for a call from the hospital. Does anyone know?

Shh - sorry to hear that :hugs: I don't know much about the GTT so can't offer any advice, but hope the hospital are able to give you as much info as you need. Let us know how you get on and what they say :flower:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Thanks smawfl, I'll give that a try! :thumbup:

Shh, I'm not 100% sure but I think they'll monitor baby's growth more regularly and just ensure you follow a diet where your blood sugar levels are maintained... I think. Hope you're feeling better soon and that they don't take too long to call back so you're not there worrying :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy Thursday! :wave: I typed out this whole long response last night, and then we lost our Internet connection. :dohh:

Anyway, beautiful bumps, everyone!! :thumbup: What a cute group we are. :p I have no opinion on pink/blue because I don't feel like I even understand how that's supposed to work. Boys are lower, more to the front/less to the sides, both? I guess mine is low and to the front so that would be consistent...but I'm not as good at seeing it on other people!

I should take another photo soon...when I do, I'll post. :flower: I don't feel that much bigger but I guess the bump is growing at the right pace, so I must be. I can still function pretty well, can see all parts of my body, etc.



smawfl said:


> I had a really odd day yesterday. After lunch Baby was SO active and literally beating me up from the inside. After the mammouth movement session my bump felt really sore and tight - almost bruised even! Not sure if it was braxton hicks but it was quite strange!

How strange...sounds like maybe BH combined with all of that movement? I hope you are feeling better now!



smawfl said:


> I even said to DH - I'm not sure I'm going to be able to cope with labour! Eeek it's feeling quite close now!!

I had the opposite experience with my contractions or whatever they were :haha: I am hoping labor is like that, because while it was uncomfortable, it wasn't all that bad! But I'm sure the real thing will be a million times worse!



Pusscat said:


> I finished work on Friday and got very emotional when it was time to actually leave. I cried a lot! I think it all just hit me that this is actually happening and I'm getting towards the end of my pregnancy. And I don't think I realised how much importance I put into getting up and going to work everyday. I like my routines!

Awww :hugs: it is a transition, isn't it? A few days ago I sat down and wrote a list of work things I need to get done before the baby comes. It was pretty surreal! Strange to be at the point where I can/need to plan out timelines week to week with my manager. (I'm planning to work as late as I can, since my job is physically easy and quite flexible.)

I'm sure you will be fine on leave even without your routines...I know your place is in good shape already so there might not be much left to do there, but if you really get bored could you read a novel or something?!

Your coffee and cake morning sounds like a great idea! I hope those continue for you, too. I definitely want to find a mother-baby support group after the baby is born. I've heard it's really important and can help a lot with adjusting to motherhood.



gaiagirl said:


> The job postings for science and math for September are slim pickings so I am a bit concerned about not having a job in the fall to take leave from. I still have a chance of getting something and there isn't much I can do but wait and see so I am not stressing, but the difference between having and not having a job is HUGE for me! Eeeek!

Wow, I can imagine how that would feel like a lot of uncertainty right now :hugs: I really hope something comes through for you! Please keep us posted!

Shh, I'm sorry about the GTT. That sucks :hugs: I think they will probably talk to you about managing it with your diet (I believe you have to monitor your carbs in particular, not cut them out entirely but just make sure you have a slow and steady intake over the course of the day). They probably will also want to keep an eye on your baby's size and maybe do some growth scans. I'm not sure, though. Please keep us posted.

AFM, I had a bit of a nesting frenzy yesterday for some reason. I think we have almost enough newborn clothes now, and I packed some of them to be Munchkin's coming home outfit! Also started packing some of my own clothes in the hospital bag!! Eek :shock:

Our travel system and bassinet will be here in a few days, and I have maybe about half of a cloth diaper stash, so it's starting to feel like we are getting there...! There's still tons to get, but it feels like we're much closer now.

Can't wait to see the doctor next week and ask about induction date. I have to find a way to become less impatient, because it makes time go reallllly slowly! :p


----------



## gaiagirl

I am doing my GTT in a few weeks...not looking forward to it at all! I am so sorry it didn`t go well...I think it just means monitoring blood pressure, weight gain, and baby size more closely...and possibly inducing early if things are looking dodgy. I do think there are food choices you can make to lessen the impact though! Definitely do some reading...

I should mention, after being so dire about the job...that I am still qualified for 12 month leave in Canada and will likely still get about $1200 per month minimum because of how much I have already worked. However, having a job would mean 95% of my leaving salary for the first 17 weeks and then more like $1400 per month after that...so it isnt all doom and gloom if I dont get a job, it is just MUCH nicer if I do!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed for me ladies :thumbup:

I am SO obsessing over the stupid glider for our nursery. It is a bit ridiculous but we are doing grey, white and teal in the nursery and finding a nice glider that goes is IMPOSSIBLE for under $500! Seriously. It is insane how expensive the nice ones are...I am going to have to just accept that it will not match exactly but I am having a hard time accepting, lol. What have you ladies gone with for glider?


----------



## ds0910

Pusscat- There is NO WAY we will run out of things to do! Next Sat is my shower so there will be organizing all that stuff, thank you cards, AND still painting the nursery........oh Lord!!!

Smawfl- That's crazy!! I know my little man has been moving around like crazy too and sometimes it does hurt when he kicks a little too hard especially in my ribs, but he hasn't made me sore yet. Maybe it was movement and BH together like seaweed said?

AFM- I'm really starting to get nervous now with labor coming up so fast!!!:shock: Only a little over 7wks left IF he doesn't come a little early!!! Im SO excited yet SO PETRIFIED at the same time!! 
And anybody else feel like they are CONSTANTLY peeing?!?!?! It is driving me insane! lol Although I have noticed that hubby seems to wake up a little once in a while when I come back to bed after one of my many night trips, cuz he will put his arm back over and will put his hand on my side so he can feel the baby move for quite a few minutes before he relaxes and goes back to sleep. So sweet. Anyway, hope all you ladies have a great day!!


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - I have done a lot of reading the past couple of days! Baby books and a novel and I've really enjoyed it :thumbup: I love reading so the next month or so is my time to enjoying being able to spend an hour or so just reading a book. Glad to hear everything is coming together for you. Getting together a hospital bag is my next major thing to do. What size bag/bags have you gone for? Think I'm going to use my small suitcase for my things and then a large-ish bag for baby's bits and pieces. I've been thinking about my hospital bag quite a bit actually and have been wondering what you do about the things that you will need right up until before the birth and don't want to pack away ie slippers, dressing gown toothbrush etc. I think I'm going to have to make a list for myself of things that will need quickly collecting from around the house before we set off for the hospital!

Gaia - that maternity pay sounds great even without the extra if you have a job, does it continue at that rate throughout the 12 months? That's great if it does. My mat pay gradually decreases and the last 3 months are completely un-paid, hence my decision to probably go back just before the summer holidays next year. Still hope you find a job though, I'm sure it would make a big difference.

As for the glider, I would love one after trying one out at the Baby Show but we just couldn't fit one in our nursery. I'm currently on the lookout for a comfy armchair instead and will have to provide my own rocking if the baby needs it! Your colour scheme sounds gorgeous so hope you find a glider that fits!


----------



## Pusscat

ds0910 said:


> AFM- I'm really starting to get nervous now with labor coming up so fast!!!:shock: Only a little over 7wks left IF he doesn't come a little early!!! Im SO excited yet SO PETRIFIED at the same time!!
> And anybody else feel like they are CONSTANTLY peeing?!?!?! It is driving me insane! lol Although I have noticed that hubby seems to wake up a little once in a while when I come back to bed after one of my many night trips, cuz he will put his arm back over and will put his hand on my side so he can feel the baby move for quite a few minutes before he relaxes and goes back to sleep. So sweet. Anyway, hope all you ladies have a great day!!

I feel the same! So so excited but pretty scared about how this big bump is going to get out through quite a small space :wacko::wacko:

I've been lucky with my bladder I think! I haven't had to get up once in the night so far! I do need to pee more in the day time though. Although sometimes it feels like I have less sensation in my bladder, like I know I have to pee but can't feel it as well as I used to?! :wacko:


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks Pusscat, I am sure we will find something that I dont *hate* haha but whether I will love it...who knows.

Yes, the pay continues until 52 weeks after baby is born...we are very lucky here to have that coverage (although I have been paying into it my whole life so it isnt just coming from nowhere, lol). 

It is basically calculated as 55% of your income in the 26 weeks before you go on mat leave OR maximum of $460 a week which sadly this year I dont think I will quite hit. But you could possibly be getting $1600 per month, as I did when I was unemployed for 3 months last year. This year I only worked part time all year though which was lovely when I felt like puking all morning but not so great when you go on leave! Oh well!

I wonder if we will find we actually spend less $$$ in the year with baby? DH and I do often spend money on restaurants and going out, so obviously that will be gone and we will be home a LOT which could actually mean spending less. Plus we are using cloth diapers and breastfeeding so after the initial CD cost that will be cheap too!


----------



## seaweed eater

UGH, Gaiagirl, the glider is a total thorn in my side too. We don't have a color scheme to match, really, but all the reasonably priced ones seem to squeak, according to their reviews. :dohh: I think like you we will have to bite the bullet and just get an expensive one. Your color scheme sounds lovely though!

I know most of you are better prepared than I am at this point, but is anyone else finding furniture buying stressful due to being unable to lift/move the pieces? For my control freak self it's hard to depend on other people so much for this :haha:

DS, I've been peeing more than usual but not that much more...if anything I think it was worse around 14-15 weeks. I was reading though that baby can drop as early as now (which I didn't know) so maybe your boy has dropped!

That's so sweet about your hubby. Mine has told me that he has noticed the baby kicking while I'm asleep, which isn't surprising at all (or I'd be up the entire night!) but kind of funny to think about.

How's everyone sleeping these days? I have been sleeping pretty well until this week. Now I'm finding it a little harder to fall and especially to stay asleep. Baby is always so active when I lie down...plus, maybe it's excitement, I just don't feel like sleeping as much! But then I'm tired during the day of course.


----------



## smawfl

Good morning lovely ladies!

My favourite day of the week has arrived! Woohoo! I finish work early today as I'm off to a waterbirth class and then I have Monday off so long weekend for me!!

Not entirely sure I want to labout in the water but I'm going along to see what it's like. And also as I get to have antenatal appointments whilst at work I'm getting paid to go so even better!

*Seaweed *- I think your'e carrying Boy style. Post another pic!
How does induction work over there? I'm not sure that they do here either so I will add it to my list of questions for my next midwife appointmnet!
I've found furniture buying stressful, but only because we're limited size wise by what we can fit in the room!! 

*Gaiagirl *- what is a glider?

*DS *- It's scary how time is flying isn't it!! I'm 31 weeks tomorrow, 6 weeks until full term, and 9 weeks until EDD!! Exciting!

I'm not constantly peeing - I think I am carrying very high up so I have the opposite end ailments.. squished lungs and stomach! Luckily I haven't had to wake up at all in the night.

*Pusscat *- I've gone for a weekend holdall for me, and I'm taking my changing bag to put Baby's things in. I haven't actually done a trial pack yet but I hope it will all fit! It's currently all piles on top of the spare bed along with all my other baby purchases! :haha:
In terms of things you will need up until before birth.. I've been buying duplicates so for example when my deoderant is coming to the end but still enough left, I'll stick that in my hospital bag and just buy a new one for everyday use. I can't think of anything else I'd have to leave out until the end (except for my straighteners :haha:) but anything I need DH can always bring it to me.
I've bought a new dressing gown, slippers and nightie (I needed them anyway) so they have gone in already.


----------



## seaweed eater

A glider is like a rocking chair...I don't know if they are technically the same thing or not, but I think of a rocking chair as being a chair on curved runners where the whole thing rocks back and forth, whereas gliders are usually on a base that stays still and have parts that allow the seat part to rock.

I found one yesterday on the Walmart website for only $100 US that seems to have mostly good reviews. It won't go with your color scheme, though, Gaia. :( Would you ever consider getting a dust cover that matches your colors, or covering the chair with a blanket or something?

My hospital bag is a medium-sized rolling suitcase. It's big, but I figure there's no reason not to have plenty of space, and since it's just one roller bag it should be easy to transport. Our hospital supplies baby clothes, blankets, diapers, pumping equipment, etc so there's not actually much to bring for baby. Just a five-night stay (hopefully shorter; that would be for the worst case, a relatively long labor + C section) for me and DH. The doula will have her own stuff too for the labor (essential oils, etc).

I think for a normal pregnancy here they generally induce at 42 weeks or close, although since everything is private I am sure it depends on the doctor. I'd been assuming that as long as my BP stayed ok I would just be under the normal protocol, in which case I would choose not to get induced until 42, but I read recently that many doctors induce at 39 or 40 for chronic hypertension even if it's under control, because it's seen as too risky to leave it later than necessary in mothers with a fairly high chance of developing complications.

If induction is scheduled for 39 I assume that's probably when the baby will come since I doubt I'll go into labor spontaneously before then, and even if it's scheduled for 40 I guess there's a good chance that will be the day. If it's 39 then I also want to avoid my mother's birthday, which is around then, so that the kiddo can have his own birthday! :p


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah, a glider has more of a back and forth motion...but pretty much like a rocker. Are you talking about the storkcraft ones? A friend of mine ordered the Lily model and hated it so returned it and is getting the Tuscany model. She said the Lily one wasn't tall enough so you wouldn't be able to rest your head, which I imagine would be pretty important!

My only concern with the Storkcraft ones is that I have read how quickly they turn to crap and pretty much fall apart...they don't seem to last which wouldn't be ideal because we would want to have it for years...

I would definitely go for a light beige and light wood or white and just get a grey blanket and teal pillow or something, so that is definitely an option!

Came across a good article today, thought it was worth sharing:

https://babycalm.wordpress.com/2012...y-your-newborn-is-only-happy-in-your-arms-30/


----------



## seaweed eater

gaiagirl said:


> Yah, a glider has more of a back and forth motion...but pretty much like a rocker. Are you talking about the storkcraft ones? A friend of mine ordered the Lily model and hated it so returned it and is getting the Tuscany model. She said the Lily one wasn't tall enough so you wouldn't be able to rest your head, which I imagine would be pretty important!

That's good to know. It's called the "Hoop Glider," and I can also see the Tuscany one on the website, but no Lily. For some reason yesterday I thought the reviews for the hoop glider one were better. I get the same sense about the quality not being good...we'll probably be moving in the next few years but I would at least like for it to last that long. Who knows. I don't understand why this one piece of furniture has been so much harder to shop for than everything else! :shrug:



gaiagirl said:


> Came across a good article today, thought it was worth sharing:
> https://babycalm.wordpress.com/2012...y-your-newborn-is-only-happy-in-your-arms-30/

Yes, I think the 4th trimester idea is from Harvey Karp (The Happiest Baby on the Block)...they have taught that stuff in ALL of our prenatal classes, and it makes a lot of sense to me! :thumbup: Several of my friends who have babies have recommended The Happiest Baby (particularly the DVD, not so much the book) as well.

I think the theory behind it is pretty interesting too...that human babies have to be helpless and underdeveloped because we have both big brains and small pelvises that allow us to walk upright, so if the baby were to stay in the womb for long enough to allow him to be less helpless at birth, his head would grow large enough to be dangerous to the mother. At least, that's my understanding of it.


----------



## gaiagirl

Absolutely! Attachment parenting ideas make a lot of sense to me, and just *feel* right so we will be practicing a lot of those principles. Co-sleeping, baby wearing and lots and lots of holding! 

My favorite book so far was Our Babies, Ourselves (https://www.amazon.ca/Our-Babies-Ourselves-Biology-Culture/dp/0385483627)

It was written by an anthropologist and talks a lot about the evolution of human babies (which is right up my alley being a biologist and all, lol) and also parenting cross-culturally and how babies are cared for all around the world. VERY enlightening book!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ok, I took some bump pics for you ladies.
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/32w1_crop.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/32w1_crop2.jpg
I guess when I look at it next to Pusscat's or Smawfl's it does look quite low!


----------



## gaiagirl

You look gorgeous Seaweed! Love that top!


----------



## smawfl

Seaweed you are carrying exactly like a girl in my pilates class who just had a boy!


----------



## seaweed eater

I meant to ask, Shh, how are you doing? Did you ever hear back from the hospital? :hugs:


----------



## Shh

Quick update as we've got friends staying. Hosp rang, got to go in on Monday and in the meantime, cut everything sweet out of my diet. Feeling very sorry for myself (I have a major sweet tooth and thats all I crave when pregnant, last time I went from 8 and a half stone to almost 13 stone...!). They'll tell me on Monday the results and how it will be managed, whether through diet or drugs (probably diet I'm thinking). I'm really worried that it'll have implications on my vbac as, from what I've read, they like to induce before 40 weeks with gestational diabetes, and they won't induce me because of my previous section. Gutted if thats the case.

Will catch up after the weekend, have a lovely one ladies x


----------



## gaiagirl

Awww Shhh I feel for ya! Without sweets id be lost!

Just think though...there's actually evidence that babies who are exposed to more sugar in utero develop more of a taste for sweets which can lead to diabetes or obesity! So you will actually be doing something so amazing for baby!

I know you ladies have already given me some name feedback but I still need help! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1103645-help-baby-boy-names.html


----------



## smawfl

Shh - :hugs::hugs::hugs: If you are able to manage the GD with just diet then hopefully that would be the best option. At least now they know and you can keep an eye on things. 

Gaiagirl - Finley and Oliver are my faves! :thumbup:

I've been up since 5:30am! Think I'm too excited to sleep as the Cruz finally arrived in the shop and we're testing it out today :happydance::happydance::happydance: please pray it fits in my car! :haha:

My parents came back from Sicily yesterday and brought back some gifts for the Baby from them and some relatives.. super cute things over there :cloud9:

Just had brekkie, now off to put a load of washing on and do some ironing.. fun!

Have a sunny day everyone!


----------



## smawfl

I finally got my pram :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy, the Uppababy Cruz fits my tiny boot and I bought it! :happydance: I think I'll be one of the first in the UK to have it :haha:

Shh - how are you doing? Did you hear anything back yesterday? x


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - you look great! That top is lovely :thumbup: I do agree that it's a low bump but whether that means anything, who's to know :shrug: Well the one thing it does mean is you can breathe more easily than if baby's up high, which is always a good thing :thumbup:

Gaia - thanks for the link to the article. I'm very glad I've got my sling sorted, I know baby's going to be in it a lot at the start and through the winter too - it's going to be a great way of keeping us both warm! I've not looked into co-sleeping so think I will as it seems the natural thing to do if your breast feeding. Grayson and Easton are my top 2 from your list. I don't know a single Grayson so if you were to move to the UK, baby would have pretty unique name!

Shh - hope you're doing ok? :hugs: Bad news about the sweets but I'm sure once all the sugar is out of your system you'll get used to it and not crave it as much? At least that's what I hope!

Smawfl - congratulations on your pram! :happydance::happydance: Do you have it now or is it on order? And good advice about the hospital bag - I shall be saving the end bits of all my toiletries to put in my bag! My old toothbrush is the first addition!

No big news from me. Just enjoying the sun and reading in the garden :thumbup: Got a mw appointment tomorrow so I'll be able to have a chat about my low platelets and what it could mean for the birth. And hoping she can confirm baby is head down. I can feel a lump at the top of my bump and just hoping it's a bottom and not a head!


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, congrats on your stroller!! (pram? :wacko:)
:happydance: :happydance:
I'm so glad it fits! How exciting! Is it an American stroller? I actually had never heard of it so I figured it was from the UK! :p

We are continuing to accumulate stuff...usually we keep the door to the baby's room closed so that the a/c has a smaller space to cool, but I find myself peeking in there a few times a day. Can't believe we have a bassinet, a stroller, and a carseat in our apartment! It's kind of surreal.

Pusscat, reading in the garden sounds wonderful! I hope your appointment tomorrow goes well. Please let us know what the MW says.

I saw the doctor today and asked a million questions about labor and delivery. Pretty happy with most of what he said, especially the fact that, if my BP stays under control, he said he might let me go to 41 weeks. :thumbup: Really relieved about this because I'd much rather go into labor naturally.
The crazy thing is that he asked me to start making weekly appointments and doing a NST at each one, starting next week. That will be a change!

Shh, hope you are doing ok :hugs: hope everyone else is feeling well too!


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies!

*Pusscat *- I have the pram already :happydance: I think I was the first to go see it in the shop and took one of their few in stock! Woohoo! 2 year warranty which they said they wont activate until baby is born which is quite good.
Reading in the garden sounds lovely! So jealous, 6 weeks left of work for me, cannot wait!
Hope your midwife appointment goes well, let us know how you get on.

*Seaweed *- My stroller is an American brand I think, Uppababy. They have only been selling in the UK for 2 or 3 years. The model I bought has only just been released over here, but from what I gather it's been available for a while in the US/Canada. 
I know what you mean about it being surreal - I've been keeping all my bigger purchases at my parents house (cot, pram, moses basket..) purely for supersticious reasons, not sure I believe it but figured it doesn't do any harm to do it. Whenever I go over I take a peek! Can't wait to set up the pram :happydance: 
That's good news about letting you go over if your BP stays under control. Do you monitor it yourself regularly? 

What is NST?


----------



## Shh

HI ladies, I had my appointment at the hospital, I have to test my blood 7 times a day - I hate needles, but I am getting over it! She hopes that for a few weeks at least I'll be able to control it with diet, but said that it was pretty inevitable that I'd have to start having insulin injections in a few weeks. I'll be doing EVERYTHING I can to keep it in check with diet!! I don't mind doing whatever though, its for the baby so I can't be a wimp! Honestly though, life without sugar is making me pretty miserable, I am completely craving it and feeling faint a lot (this heat isn't helping), trying to substitute snacks with other things, but nothing hits the spot at the moment, even fruit is only allowed in very small quantities.

The Cruz sounds brill - can we see some pics? Have you practices pushing it around yet?!

Gaia - I like Grayson and Everett best, but they're all lovely names!

Seaweed - thats great news that they'll let you go to 41 weeks if all looks good, much better chance of the delivery you want :happy dance:

Pusscat - how did your MW appointment go? I hope its head down and the issue with platelets doesn't affect anything.

Right - DD stirring from her nap - off to face the heat again!! x


----------



## Pusscat

Shh - that sounds pretty intense, so I can definitely see why you're going to try everything diet-wise to help. I've revamped my diet since finding out about my platelets. It's amazing how motivating this little baby is already! Fingers crossed the healthy eating does the trick, and even if it doesn't affect your blood sugar, it'll still be very good for little bubba.

I'm feeling quite positive after my mw appointment, although slightly apprehensive about finding out the blood results she took today. The main good news is she said the baby is in a really good position, her head is well in my pelvis and her back is nicely positioned in my tummy. She has started to note the baby's 'relation to brim' which is how much of the baby's head can be felt above the pelvis. Last time it was 4/5, and today it's 3/5. So basically when she's 0/5 her head will be fully engaged. So my measurements are very encouraging, although don't want her coming too early! 

I spoke to mw about giving birth at the birthing centre and she was a lot more positive than last time. She seemed hopeful that as long as my platelets stay above 100 there's a good chance I could still go for the birthing centre option. And she said platelet levels can go back up in pregnancy. I'll be sticking with the mega healthy diet and just hope today's results are ok!

Best bit was hearing baby's good strong heartbeat combined with her hiccups :kiss::cloud9:


----------



## smawfl

testing!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks everyone for the names input. It's just such a big decision...we aren't decided but I do think we have always been leaning one way and I'm sure that's how we will end up going :)

Pusscat that's great news about the platelets! I hope you get to have the birth you want, sounds like everything is shaping up!

It's my 2 year wedding anniversary today! Going out for a nice dinner and celebrating for the last time as non-parents (sort of)!

Also have a midwife appointment today, so will probably be scheduling the dreaded GTT...ugh.

As far as buying stuff and being superstitious...our guest room is currently FILLED with baby gear, furniture, clothing, and everything you can imagine. Seriously it's almost ridiculously packed. We are painting the nursery this weekend and soon after I plan on getting stuff set up.

I just dont believe in superstitions and I am way too excited to get set up and also I'm hating the clutter in the guest room! Our plan has always been to have the nursery very near complete by the beginning of September in case I get busy with teaching a new course. However, since the job prospects aren't looking up maybe I'll have LOTS of time this fall! Lol.

Anyways, I cannot wait to get decorating! I am probably going to start working on the baby blanket I'm sewing today...maybe...


----------



## smawfl

is anyone else having problems posting? :(


----------



## Pusscat

Seems to be working like normal for me..


----------



## smawfl

:( only lets me post short replies by the looks of it! boo


----------



## Pusscat

Very strange! You're going to have to be very concise with your replies! :haha:


----------



## smawfl

*Pusscat *- glad your MW appointment went well and she was positive about the birthing centre. Let's hope she stays in position!!


----------



## smawfl

How is everyone coping with the weather in the UK? I have the fan on full blast in the office, and patio doors open but I noticed earlier I think my feet are a little bit puffy.Also think I will have to take my rings off :nope: I haven't taken my wedding ring off since the day we got married!!


----------



## smawfl

*Gaiagirl *- Congratulations on your wedding anniversary! How was your dinnner and midwife appointment?


----------



## smawfl

Wow that was a lot more effort than I would have liked!


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - I don't know why but I think some of your replies have shown up on the thread. I got an email notifying me of your post to Shh, but it doesn't seem to appear on the thread. Or maybe it's my phone being weird? Something's definitely not right though :wacko:

I've been enjoying the weather but only because I can just spend the day sitting in the shade in my garden. If I had to work I would not be coping quite as well!! 

Had another ladies with bumps coffee morning this morning which was lovely again. Once you're on mat leave you definitely need these kind of things to keep you sane! And I'm sure it'll be even more important once baby is here.


----------



## ds0910

UK ladies- I'm curious as I have been seeing a lot of posts refering to the heat over there, what has the temp been for yall? It's been scorching over here in the south! Think there have even been some record highs pretty far up north too!

I don't think I have felt any BH????? Wondering if and when I will as I see so many women posting about them. What do they feel like?

Been shopping for a new car and it is SOOOO stressful! Hopefully we will get the one we really want. It is so nice! We just have to see if they can get the price right for us fingers Xed!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Gotta run eat real quick!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yesterday my midwife was prodding around my belly and said 'oh you're having a Braxton hicks contraction' but I couldn't feel it at all! So maybe sometimes you don't feel them!?! Hahaha hopefully I am also immune to real contractions ;)

Otherwise midwife was good...nothing new to report. Doing GTT and blood/urine next week. Also having another U/S about 36 weeks if we want to do a homebirth. 

Off to work and get a haircut! Enjoy your day :)


----------



## seaweed eater

That's one of the things I'm looking forward to about NSTs (Smawfl and others, those are non-stress tests): finding out what kinds of contractions I'm having. I don't think I feel them usually, but a few times I've wondered if I felt one. Like maybe five times.

There was that one time I had painful contractions but I think that was something out of the ordinary, since we're supposed to be having BHs all the time even if we don't feel them, right?

Oh well...guess I'll find out next week!


----------



## smawfl

Apparently the problem I had with posting was as I was trying to post a link to the Cruz! :blush:

Pusscat - your coffee mornings sound lovely. I had pilates tonight and I'm now the 2nd in line to have my baby, scary stuff!


DS - The temperature is only about 25-27 degrees c but we've had rain for most of July so we're just not used to this kind of weather :haha:
What car are you looking at?
When I've had BH I havent actually noticed them most of the time, my bump just tenses up and I only realise when I've touched it!

Gaia - Glad all well with MW


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> That's one of the things I'm looking forward to about NSTs (Smawfl and others, those are non-stress tests): finding out what kinds of contractions I'm having. I don't think I feel them usually, but a few times I've wondered if I felt one. Like maybe five times.

Never heard of the NSTs! Is it something routine over there?


----------



## seaweed eater

I don't think they're routine, as far as I know, but I think they are pretty quick to do them with anyone who is high risk. My understanding is that it's not intrusive, you just lie there for about 20-30 minutes with some monitors on that show the baby's movement and heart rate and any contractions. I'm guessing it's especially common for any kind of issue that could disrupt circulation in any way, but maybe also for irritable uterus and other things that cause contractions? I'm not sure.


----------



## ds0910

gaia- Are you planning on a home birth:shock:?!? If so you are more of a woman than me lol!

smawfl- I had to look up a celcius to fahrenheit chart. lol We don't use celcius:blush: Oh hehe ours haven't gone below 35 and have gone as high as 46 over and down here! It's been crazy hot! Since me and hubby both drive two door cars we are having to trade his for a four door. The one we really want is a new 2012 Dodge Avenger! It has 12 miles on it from a couple people test driving it! I really hope we can get it. We both LOVE it!! It seems like my belly is always hard to me so I can't tell by that either:dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

DS - we are pretty sure we want to try for it, but I'm still not 100% set and also I know that there are lots of factors out of my control that might land me in the hospital. It's a lot easier to plan for a home birth and then transfer to the hospital than the other way around! We are very close to the L&D hospital too so it wouldn't be difficult to head in if we felt we needed to. I'm going to try hypnobirthing and a tub though, and I think those will be much easier at home (the L&D at our hospital doesn't have tubs)! 

Definitely not more woman than you, just different comfort levels!? I am NOT comfortable in hospitals and never have been so for me it would be stressful to be in one!

Luckily where I live midwife care is covered by our government medical and if I am delivering at home there are two midwives in attendance too...and my midwife does about 30% of her deliveries at home!

Still...I reserve the right to change my mind anytime. Lol.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Just popping by to say good morning ladies and that I hope all is well with you and growing bumps. I'm just here enjoying my last few weeks... I had my 'one month count down' on Thursday... 
Ooooh... Getting a little nervous and super excited now!! 

Enjoy the weekend!! :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Good morning, you say? We're still watching your Olympics opening ceremonies from last night :haha:

Gosh I cannot believe how close we are getting!! So exciting...the babies will be here so soon! Glad you are enjoying yourself, FSB :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing?

DS - Sounds super hot hot hot over there! Hope you get the car you want!

FeelSoBlessed - One month!? Wowzers how did that happen?! I'm the same as you - excited but nervous a the same time!!

Seaweed - what did you think to the opening ceremony? It was on quite late over here last night and I struggled to watch it all, fell asleep when the countries were parading out, I only got to about G!


Woke up this morning at 6am with the worst leg cramps I've ever experienced in my life! I knew they were common in pregnancy, but newer experienced them until today. Poor DH, I think he thought I'd gone into labour after my yelps and screams :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

I thought the opening ceremony was fun! Of course the Queen's Bond thing was very sweet. It was also funny seeing the NHS have such a big role after reading so much about them on BnB :p not sure about the rest of their part but the lindy hop routine was awesome! And I say that as someone who is rarely impressed by partner dance routines on TV. Who knew there were so many quasi-professional lindy hopping health service workers in the UK! :wacko:

It was late here too -- I made it through the parade of the athletes but not Paul McCartney. I'm not surprised you fell asleep during the parade, the news anchors here wouldn't stop going on about how they were glad it was moving relatively quickly because it's always interminable :haha:

Happy 32 weeks! I'm sorry about your leg cramps. I have had them every so often but none that have made me yelp! That sounds very unpleasant. I heard they can be caused/worsened by dehydration? (Like everything else in third trimester, it seems.)

What are everyone's weekend plans? In a few minutes we have our first in-depth meeting with our doula. I'm pretty excited to nerd out about different birth options and interventions, since I've been thinking so much about it recently!


----------



## minimoocow

hello ladies

Still not pregnant but I did go to the Olympics this weekend and it was AWESOME!!! We went to the celebration concert at Hyde Park and watched the ceremony live from the Olympic village and got the red arrows fly past . . . not to mention a few bands . . . woo hoo!


----------



## gaiagirl

That's awesome mini! I am not really and never have been into the Olympics (even when they were here two years ago) but I'm sure that would still be quite a sight to see!!!

FSB - one month!? Aren't you 34 weeks? Are you being induced? 

AFM - DOUBLE DIGITS BABY! Nursery painted now and working on baby's blanket today! So excited to really get stuff set up in the next month or so.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hi mini! Nice to hear from you. Hope you're keeping well... Sounds like you had a fab time at the Olympics! 

Gaiagirl... My due date is 26th August according to scan dates!! Full term as of next week! Absolute madness!! Congratulations on double digits... Let the countdown begin!! 

Have a good week all :flower:


----------



## gaiagirl

Right! I was looking just at the top ticker! That's so soon!

I can't believe a Decemberist baby is so close to being born (although technically one has been). Wow!

My friend who is having twins has Aug 27 as her they-need-to-be-born-by date. Exciting times!


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies!

Monday again.. I feel soo tired, could have done with staying in bed a while longer!!

*Seaweed *- I thought the Queen/Bond but was very good too! Dehydration does indeed sound like it caused a lot of ailments! I think potassium is supposed to help, so bananas - but I have 1 a day so not sure if it might be the dehydration thing. I try to drink more at the moment so hopefully it will help.
How did your Doula meeting go??

*Mini *- good to hear from you!! Glad you had a fun time at the Olympics!!

*Gaiagirl *- Congrats on double digits!! How is your nursery looking now it's painted? 

*FeelSoBlessed * - On the first post of this thread I have you down as EDD of 2nd Sept - shall I change it to 26th Aug?


We had a productive weekend, bought our changing unit/dresser and DH put it together! I filled it with all the bits we've bought so far! Exciting. That was the last of my purchases really so I'm pretty much all set! (Just going to buy a pink and a blue outfit for baby to come home in! But I'll get that once I'm on maternity leave) :happydance::happydance:

Does anyone know what a tens machine is supposed to feel like? My sister lent me hers, and I had a play around with it (just put the pad on my hand).. not sure what I was expecting, possibly vibrations or something.. but all I could feel was a little heat!? Does that sound right?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey smawfl

I'm planning for the 2nd sept :haha: That was the date according to lmp. Scan obviously brought it slightly ahead! To be honest, as it stands... When babas ready!! What do you think, should we change it? My change my signiture also!

Glad you're enjoying getting the nursery together!! I love spending time in there!! I just need some non-bio washing liquid to start pre-washing clothes!!
It's all go!!!


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hey smawfl
> 
> I'm planning for the 2nd sept :haha: That was the date according to lmp. Scan obviously brought it slightly ahead! To be honest, as it stands... When babas ready!! What do you think, should we change it? My change my signiture also!
> 
> Glad you're enjoying getting the nursery together!! I love spending time in there!! I just need some non-bio washing liquid to start pre-washing clothes!!
> It's all go!!!

Me too, apparently Asda has Fairy non-bio washing power on offer at the moment!

It's up to you! I'm the same - I think my LMP due date will be more accurate, but I've stuck to scan date as it's sooner :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey ladies...just sitting at the clinic having my GTT. Just drank the nasty juice now waiting for blood and urine tests and TWO hours!? Ugh no fun.

Nursery looks good, although the color is a bit darker and a tad bluer than we expected. It's a good thing he's a he and that we are accenting with white and teal/turquoise! I think they will go well together. Once the fumes have aired out a bit we will get the crib in there and see about measurements for the wall decal. I think we are going to order one of those white vinyl tree decals to put on the wall by the crib. 

I also started sewing the patchwork blanket I'm making. Haven't sewed since high school and I must say so far so good!

I can't wait to get the closet organizer and change table in, I have SO many baby clothes to wash and put away they are all piled up on my guest bed and driving me nuts! I can't imagine putting anything in there with the smell of paint though, so that may have to wait awhile...

For baby clothing I am using soap nuts to wash. Have you heard of them? They're basically organic nuts from India that literally are soap. You put some shells in a muslin bag and throw in with clothes, etc and they suds up! Super cheap (same shells used several times), organic and totally chemical free. I use them often and love them.


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Hey ladies...just sitting at the clinic having my GTT. Just drank the nasty juice now waiting for blood and urine tests and TWO hours!? Ugh no fun.
> 
> Nursery looks good, although the color is a bit darker and a tad bluer than we expected. It's a good thing he's a he and that we are accenting with white and teal/turquoise! I think they will go well together. Once the fumes have aired out a bit we will get the crib in there and see about measurements for the wall decal. I think we are going to order one of those white vinyl tree decals to put on the wall by the crib.
> 
> I also started sewing the patchwork blanket I'm making. Haven't sewed since high school and I must say so far so good!
> 
> I can't wait to get the closet organizer and change table in, I have SO many baby clothes to wash and put away they are all piled up on my guest bed and driving me nuts! I can't imagine putting anything in there with the smell of paint though, so that may have to wait awhile...
> 
> For baby clothing I am using soap nuts to wash. Have you heard of them? They're basically organic nuts from India that literally are soap. You put some shells in a muslin bag and throw in with clothes, etc and they suds up! Super cheap (same shells used several times), organic and totally chemical free. I use them often and love them.

Good luck with the GDD! Let us know how you get on! 

I think we'll be adding some sort of wall decal too once we know the gender. I quite like the quote ones. DH is convinced baby is a girl so is contstantly calling to bump and calling it "princess" (and wants some sort of decal saying princess) so it would be quite funny if it turned out to be a boy!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Mini how cool about the Olympics :thumbup: never been to an international sports event like that! It must have been crazy! BTW of course we are interested in what you are up to even if you're not pregnant :flower:

Gaia, congrats on double digits...and FSB congrats on the one month countdown! How crazy!! :happydance: It really does feel like it's flying by, except somehow when I think about my own countdown :p how is that possible?

Congrats to everyone on the nursery progress, too. :thumbup: We are still collecting things slowly but finally now at the point where we are actually ready for baby! Oh, except for installing the car seat. And washing everything. To be honest I'm not sure at what point I will feel comfortable washing, but it will need to get done before baby arrives. I suppose I should just do it...at least the bedding if not all the diapers.
Still missing some big furniture pieces though, so we are not really close to being done. But nothing absolutely essential.

Gaia I had never heard of the soap nuts...how cool! Will have to look into that.

The meeting with the doula was good! As I expected, it was fun to go into detail about things I've been thinking a lot about recently. That will continue this weekend as we go to the first session of our birth class. Have been working somewhat obsessively on my birth plan...thought I'd finished it yesterday but now I think I may start from scratch again :wacko: I don't know why I'm being such a perfectionist about it. Guess it feels like the one part of this whole thing I can control!

Hope everyone is feeling well. :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Just had my 32 week midwife check. All ok but baby has managed to wriggle round and is now breech! Not a cause for concern until 36 weeks so s/he has plenty of time to turn yet.

She let me feel the head.. so weird but very cool!!

Blood pressure, urine and iron levels all ok. I'm measuring fine too, just above the 50th centile line.

She took some bloods just to make sure my itchy arms and bump is nothing untoward and said it looks like prickly heat and probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone, seems everything is moving along well for everyone :thumbup: 

Smawfl - hope baby turns the right way for you soon. Do you have an exercise ball/birthing ball? A bit of light bouncing on that might help. I think that might have helped my baby go head down.

Seaweed - glad the doula meeting went well. Must be lovely to have that kind of support.

Gaia - the test sounds horrible. Did you get the results or do you have to wait?

FSB - my goodness, so excited for you, so near to meeting your baby :cloud9:

Mini - glad you enjoyed the Olympics. I'm going on Saturday, can't wait!

I'm seeing my midwife later today to find out my most recent blood test results. Nervous to find out what my platelet levels have done :wacko: But excited as well as I can now say my baby is due NEXT MONTH!! YAY!


----------



## HanyouMama

I am so excited :) I just ordered some nursery furniture ( The crib, the mattress, and a changing table) and got a great deal on it all! :haha: Im pretty excited about it!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies!

It's (almost) the weekend!

*Pusscat *- Yep I do have a gym ball. Will be bouncing every night! Pilates instructor also said having the ball infront of me while I'm on my knees and leaning over the ball is supposed to help too. Fingers crossed.
How was your midwife appointment? Did you get your results?

*Hanyoumana *- what furniture did you order?

What is everyone up to this weekend? I've got my baby shower tonight, then tomorrow seeing the girls from uni for a relaxing weekend, can't wait!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> It's (almost) the weekend!
> 
> *Pusscat *- Yep I do have a gym ball. Will be bouncing every night! Pilates instructor also said having the ball infront of me while I'm on my knees and leaning over the ball is supposed to help too. Fingers crossed.
> How was your midwife appointment? Did you get your results?
> 
> *Hanyoumana *- what furniture did you order?
> 
> What is everyone up to this weekend? I've got my baby shower tonight, then tomorrow seeing the girls from uni for a relaxing weekend, can't wait!

My appointment went very well. My platelets have come back up a bit so I'm really really happy about that! All the fruit and veg is doing the trick! Looking more hopeful for a birth centre birth :happydance:

Sounds like a lovely weekend you have planned smawfl! Hope the baby shower is fun! I'm off to see some athletics at the Olympics tomorrow. Once we're there it'll be great, it's just the getting up at 5am that I'm not looking forward to! Then got dh's parents coming on Sunday. They're bringing a cot which I bought off eBay but which they very kindly picked up as it was where they live! It fixes on to the pram, so looking forward to having a play with that.

Han - can we see a picture of your furniture? So exciting to get it all picked out isn't it? 

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## HanyouMama

I am still waiting for the actual furniture to be ready for me to pick up since I had it shipped to the walmart, but here are the links to the pieces I got :thumbup:
This is the crib and mattress:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Graco-StantonCrib-with-BONUS-Mattress-Espresso/20933043

This is the changing table:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Graco-Lauren-Espresso-Changing-Table/8466716
I will not be putting the wheels on this.

It is nice to have some of the pieces picked out. We still have to clean the in-laws stuff out of that room and clean it up before we can set anything up.

OH! I dont remember if I mentioned it but we have named our little guy :happydance: His name is Logan Randall


----------



## seaweed eater

Evening, ladies :flower: so glad it's the weekend!!

*Smawfl*, glad your tests all look good and you're measuring well :thumbup: hope baby gets back to vertex soon, but as you said it doesn't seem worth worrying about until 36 weeks! 

*Pusscat*, that's great news about your platelets! :happydance: Really hope you can have the birth center birth you want.

So cool that you're going to the Olympics tomorrow!! I love watching athletics. I'm sure the speeds/heights/distances look even crazier when you see the athletes in person. Let us know how it goes!

I'm pretty excited to be able to say I'm due "next month" too :yipee:

*HM*, great furniture :thumbup: and I love the name you've chosen, too! :cloud9: Is it nice to have that decision made? I think I felt better once we had the name more or less decided. We don't really refer to him by his name yet, though.

*FSB* just wanted to say I cannot believe how close you are to term!!!

I got to see a lot of baby today...had a scan and then my first weekly NST. Both went great, baby is measuring about average, 5 lb 3 oz. We didn't get any great pictures of him but the comparison with his earlier 3D photo is funny:
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/3dcompare_small.jpg
Same baby!!

This weekend we're finally starting our birth class, and I think we'll try to install the carseat so we can get that checked in plenty of time (hopefully) before we have to use it. Other than that I'll probably be working through a lot of the weekend...starting to feel some pressure to get things done so I can make sure they're in a good place when baby comes.

Hope everyone has some fun weekend plans. How are we all feeling?


----------



## ds0910

WOW great pics seaweed!!

Just wanted to drop by and say, WE GOT A CAR!!!!! YAY!! It's not the same one we were looking at to begin with as they sold that one the same day we looked at it, but it is the same year make and model with the same miles on it. Just a different color, which we actually like better!! So baby DS got his first present from Mommy and Daddy! Now this way when he turns 16 and starts asking for a car I can just be like, "Hey, we already bought you a car. You can buy the next one." LOL j/k
Oh and had a great shower! Got lots of great stuff. Just a few odds and ends we need to get now. And the nursery is almost all painted! Should be finished tomorrow, Monday at the latest, then we can get the carpet put down and set it all up. EEEKKK!! So excited! Hope all you ladies are doing well. Must get back to nesting now lol


----------



## smawfl

*Pusscat *- glad your appointment went well and your platelets have gone down :happydance: How was the Olympics? You picked a great day, bet the atmosphere was brilliant!

*Hanyoumam *- lovely furniture :thumbup:

*Seaweed *- Love the scan pics!! That's amazing how they can tell the weight, do they give you an estimate birth weight too? 

*DS0910 *- congrats on the car


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on the car, DS! :happydance: And so glad you enjoyed your shower!

Pusscat, was thinking of you yesterday while watching the Olympics on TV...what an exciting day to go! Hope you enjoyed it. :flower:

Smawfl, the weight based on the ultrasound is not super accurate -- at this point it's probably +/- a pound at least. It's just based on some formula combining the different measurements they take. But it's something! They don't give an estimated birth weight, though, no. I think they are gaining a little less than half a pound a week from now on...that would mean about 8 lbs at 40 weeks. Another way of figuring it is by percentile, Munchkin is about average right now so I think that translates to around 7.5 lbs at birth? Anyway, as long as it's within that range I'll be pretty happy!


----------



## Pusscat

The Olympics trip was great and it's true we definitely got tickets for the right day! We were there for the morning session so saw Jessica Ennis doing her long jump and javelin. And then saw Bolt, very briefly! The atmosphere was great and it was a great experience. We were sitting right next to the flame so got some good pics to show our daughter when she's older of her as a bump next to the Olympic flame! I've attached a photo of our view of the flame from our seats. As you can see we got there pretty early! Got a bit uncomfortable on the hard seat towards the end and also had to walk a long way to get the tube which really made my back ache. But all worth it for the experience!

Han - love the furniture and a really nice name :thumbup: I think you're the first to announce their name decision on here? We've got our name decided but keeping it a secret from everyone, even you ladies, until the birth :tease

Seaweed - I love looking at the difference between your 2 scan photos. It really shows how baby has chubbed-up and love his cheeky face! How did the classes go? And did your get lots done? Hope you had a productive weekend!

DS - congrats on the new car! And glad nursery is nearly sorted :thumbup: Have you gone for a theme?

Started my baby laundry today! I've been waiting for a sunny day so that I could hang it out to dry but I've given up and just had to hang it around the house. I've washed all the bedding etc, including the moses basket covering and the carrycot sheets. Even though it's only blankets, it looks lovely hanging up :cloud9: Looking forward to doing the clothes and then being able to organise the wardrobe properly! It's looking like it might stop raining later this week so might wait until then.

Baby is still really really active, which I'm kind of surprised about as I thought when they started to run out of room their movements slowed down a bit. But she is still doing MASSIVE stretches and wriggles that can be very uncomfortable. It's all a good sign though and shows I've got a good strong baby, it's just freaky to see and feel!

Got my special anniversary trip/babymoon on Wednesday. Can't wait for my mum-to-be massage and being able to use their pool :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well. Shh - how are you getting on with your special diet? Hope you're not missing the sugar quite as much now that it's all left your system?
 



Attached Files:







Optimized-P1000955.JPG
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, what a cool picture! :flower: Looks like you had amazing seats! It's nice that you are on leave now and can get some rest after that adventure.

Glad you are having fun doing laundry...I'm sorry you haven't had a sunny day though. We have plenty of sunshine here...wish I could share! :p

That's great that your girl is as active as ever. Mine has slowed down a bit, I think. I still feel him as often but mostly just his hips shifting around, or small movements against my belly with his limbs -- not as many big kicks or stretches anymore. Yours must be a little athlete! :)

The class was good...I guess not as much so as I'd been hoping. The teacher didn't seem as well informed as I expected, and she also seemed a little closed minded. :( Everything she said was consistent with what I've read and the way I've been planning; I guess it just rubbed me the wrong way. I wouldn't choose her as my doula, but that's ok because she's not my doula! I'm glad to have someone I connect with better for that job.

Met a big deadline yesterday so it's back to procrastinating this morning :wacko: even though there's something else I'm supposed to finish by tonight! Trying to tell myself it's ok to take things slower at this point.

Hope everyone else is doing well.
:happydance: FSB, congrats on full term!!! :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Well, my friend who was carrying twins had her girls last night. At 34 weeks...they are 3 and 4lbs ish...in the NICU currently. Everything seems to be good but she hasn't seen them yet, so I hope she gets to today!

She lives a couple hours away and I'm hoping to go see her Friday afternoon...

So crazy! I guess she developed pre-eclampsia and had an emergency C. Shes still pretty out of it...


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww...that's small for 34 weeks! I'm sorry to hear about the PE, and that she hasn't seen them yet, but glad they are all ok!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks! I think for twins at 34 weeks it's pretty average, but one was 4lb14oz (so almost 5 I guess) and the other was 3 something...which was becoming a concern too because one was gaining more weight than the other...


----------



## seaweed eater

Ah, right, makes sense that twins would be smaller.


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations to your friend Gaiagirl!!

My cold from last week has developed into a tickly cough.. booo

Started drinking RLT yesterday, hope it has some benefit! That's on the basis baby decides to turn out of breech position! Have midwife appointment next Weds, fingers crossed!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

I've found you all! I've missed my Decemberists sooooo much!!

I think I must've accidentally unsubscribed and thought at first that we were just a bit quiet... Then I thought our thread got erased or something!! I was devestated - DH is laughing saying I was close to tears... I had to go to our WTC thread to find the link!! I'm relieved!!! 

I will have a good old catch up on my laptop later... Ladies... I'm round the corner - any minute now as the world keeps telling me!!! Arrrrhh! How exciting!!
Hope everyone is well and taking good care!!! :flower:


----------



## gaiagirl

Sorry about the cold smawfl...my DH might be developing one...of course the day before we leave on vacation! Hope not though...fingers crossed!

FSB - So glad we still have you...and SO excited for you! Hope it is sooner than later and all goes smoothly. :thumbup:

By the time I have my baby you will (almost) all have babies and probably be too busy to check in on here, lol.

AFM - glucose test came back clear and blood/urine all good! Wooohooo bring on the choc chip mint ice cream! haha


----------



## smawfl

Glad you found us again FSB!

Gaia hope you font catch the cold! Where are you off to on vacation? Glad your gtt is all good!

Spooky I've just devoured a mint choc chip ice cream! Delish!


----------



## gaiagirl

Mint choc chip is my fave, I have it in the freezer but have been going a bit easy waiting to hear about results. Not anymore! LOL

We are doing a road trip to Banff, AB and Lake Louise...about 15 hours away from us. Check out pics online, it is gorgeous...so excited. :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on your glucose test, gaia! :happydance: It's a relief, isn't it? I went out for lunch with my friend and had half a slice of cake while I was waiting for the results...I figured either I had passed and should celebrate, or it would be my last opportunity to eat sweets relatively guilt-free :haha:

Hope you have a wonderful time on vacation! :flower:

FSB, glad you've found us again :hugs: so very excited to hear how things go for you the next few weeks!! :yipee: Do you feel like it will happen soon?

Earlier on I thought I'd go early, but now I feel pretty sure I won't go into labor anytime soon. I'm guessing September 17th is the day he'll be born. I asked DH and he said the 16th (before hearing my guess). Anyone else have a feeling at this point about when you will give birth?


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooohhhh, Gaia, I spent a few days in Banff a couple years ago and went to Lake Louise as a child...such a gorgeous part of the country! Enjoy!


----------



## smawfl

Looks lovely Gaia!

Seaweed I think I will be late. My lmp date (26th sept) is more accurate based on ov. I also think my FILs moon theory may be accurate... he says in a pregnancy you need to have 9 full moons.. my 9th full moon is 29th September so I think that will be my date!


----------



## minimoocow

gaiagirl said:


> By the time I have my baby you will (almost) all have babies and probably be too busy to check in on here, lol.

I hope not . . . I do plan on getting PG soon and expect you all to check in on me or else it will be a bit lonely!!! :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Absolutely! I say we keep the thread going until we are all TTC the next one, lol.


----------



## seaweed eater

Of course! :hugs: When I start thinking about that, I remember my buddies who are TTC...I haven't lost interest in them at all even though I'm no longer TTC myself. No reason it should be different once we have our babies! (Except for sleep deprivation, I guess. :dohh:)


----------



## smawfl

Totally agree with Gaia and Seaweed! We are all here for you Mini, and will be there to hold your hand throughout pregnancy!!

I've had to take my wedding rings off :( boooo the heat had made my fingers swell a little. My hand feels so nakes :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Ha I took mine off weeks ago. Bought a cheap replacement ring for now. I just hope the real ones fit again after I give birth! I miss them!


----------



## smawfl

Oooh a cheap replacement ring... good idea however I don't think I can convince DH to get me ANOTHER ring, even a cheap one after he got me a diamond eternity ring for my 30th birthday to add to my ring collection (engagement ring and wedding band)!


----------



## seaweed eater

Mine was $7! It's just a plain gold colored band but it's something.


----------



## smawfl

How is everyone doing this weekend?

I washed all my baby clothes yesterday.. so cute hung out on the line, and so tiny!! took me ages as I made sure all the vests were together, all the sleepsuits together etc.. I think that will probably be the first and last time I'll actually have the time to do that! :haha:


----------



## smawfl

OMG I'm in the 'melon' stages! LOL :haha:


----------



## HanyouMama

Hey Ladies :) How are things going?

I am pretty dang excited right now :happydance: My DH and I just finished painting Logan's room last night and we are going to set up his crib and other furniture that we have today :happydance: Now i will finally have a place to put all of his things so they aren't strewn about the house!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi ladies. At last I've managed to dig out the lap top! It's been a busy week. We had our anniversary on wednesday last week and stayed in a lovely spa hotel in the Cotswolds. The spa was so so nice and the massage was very good. She found a lot of knots in my shoulders which I had no idea about. My shoulder was a bit sore for a few days after because of all the work she did on it :wacko: She actually recommended I see a chiropractor after the pregnancy because she thought the shoulder tension might be something to do with my hips. And my hips can be painful so it does make sense. Not sure if I'll remember to do it but will try! 

Then at the weekend we had a whole 2 days of antenatal classes. Had a bit of information overload to be honest and felt quite overwhelmed and emotional yesterday evening! But I'm glad we went. It was a good thing to do as a couple and DH has a much better understanding of everything now! 

Han - hope you enjoy organising all of Logan's things! :cloud9:

smawfl - congrats on your melon status :haha: I made a start on my baby washing last week and it was definitely my favourite load of laundry I've ever done!! I even took a picture of it all on the washing line :blush:

I really hope this thread keeps going for a long time!! I see no reason why it can't gradually become a baby rants thread as the decemberist babies start arriving, whilst still providing support for our TTC friends. 

Hope everyone has had a good monday!


----------



## smawfl

Hehe I took a photo of my washing line too :haha:

Glad you found the antenatal classes useful. Did you go for the NCT classes? We're not going to, have got our NHS ones next week and the week after.


----------



## Pusscat

Yes they were nct. NHS classes are very thin on the ground here, would have gone to them if there was anything decent available! Hope you find yours useful too.


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone doing?

I've just had my 34 week midwife appointment and it seems Baby has turned! Although they seemed a little unsure at one point, as they felt a hard bit high and low, but the high hard bit was wider so they think it&#8217;s the bottom. I&#8217;m happy with that, as long as it doesn&#8217;t turn again!

Blood pressure, urine etc were fine!


----------



## Pusscat

That's brilliant news smawfl :thumbup: Hope baby realises how lovely it is to be in the right position and decides to stay there. 

I had my 36 week appt yesterday and got disappointing news, my platelets have dropped to their lowest level! I was convinced they were on their way up, the previous 2 test results showed that. They were 103 so getting close to the 'below 100' danger zone. So again looking very unlikely I can go to the birth centre. It's just the not knowing which I hate, I like to have things planned out. I think I'm just going to set my mind to going to hospital, and then if by some slim chance I get to go to the birth centre then that'll just be a bonus.

So I was quite upset yesterday but I shouldn't be as baby is doing really well. She's nearly fully engaged, just 1/5 left to go! It's amazing how low she is, the midwife showed where her shoulders are and they are much lower than I'd thought! And she also said I had fantastic tummy muscles, which certainly cheered me up!

Hope everyone is well. We're off to Surrey this afternoon for a wedding tomorrow. My last trip away for a while. Then I'm full term on sunday!


----------



## smawfl

:hugs::hugs: Sorry to hear about your platelets dropping Pusscat. Will you be monitored more closely now?

Glad baby is doing well :thumbup: can't believe she's almost fully engaged! Does that feel uncomfortable once baby starts dropping? 

You'll have to post a bump pic so we can see how low she is!

Enjoy the wedding and happy almost full term! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy Thursday everyone! :wave: Quiet in here lately! Hope that means everyone's doing well.

Smawfl, wonderful news that baby has turned! :happydance: I'd be surprised if he or she turned again at this point. Glad everything else is ok with you too. :hugs:

Pusscat, I'm very sorry about your platelet levels. :hugs: That is disappointing. I know just what you mean about wanting to have everything planned out. I'm still hoping my BP stays fine and I go into labor before 41 weeks and don't have to be induced, but I feel like I always have to juggle two scenarios in mind at once, and I hate it! I think you have the right mindset given how things are looking, and I hope you DO get the bonus of going to the birth center.

Enjoy the wedding! And I agree with Smawfl, post a bump pic!

I'm doing well...very happy to be 36 weeks and still healthy! :thumbup: Have had a few panic moments this week -- a couple times I've thought of going in for reduced movement, and on Monday I called when I was having contractions and pressure. I'm pretty sure the baby dropped a bit on Sunday so the pressure was probably from that. I don't think he has dropped all the way yet, but it feels a little different -- more pressure. And my bump is starting to get in the way when I sit with my legs closed. :p

If any of the rest of you in late third tri are feeling a lot less movement, apparently that's pretty normal. It really has been a dramatic shift, but baby has been great on all the NSTs (including today's) so apparently nothing to worry about.

The serious stuff starts next week...GBS swab and then weekly cervical exams! I thought about turning down the exams, but instead I've just asked the doctor not to tell me. Two of my friends went through this recently -- one was 3cm at 37 weeks and didn't go into labor until 40, one was still closed and long at 40 and her water broke that week! I think it would just help my sanity not to know. :p The doctor seemed somewhat amused by my request to withhold the information, but hopefully he'll go along with it. :haha: I'll remind him.

Are you ladies feeling very impatient yet? I have to say I'm not really...I'm definitely looking forward to finally getting to know the baby on the outside, and anxious to know how labor and birth will go, but I'm also enjoying the last few weeks of normalcy and sleeping through the night!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Seaweed :wave:

Definitely very quiet in here, but we do tend to have our moments of chattiness / quietness dont we :wacko:

I hope you're right, fingers crossed baby doesn't turn again! 

I've found my bump is getting in the way a little now too.. i dont know whether it's dropped, but it seems to really rest on the tops of my thighs when I'm sat down :wacko:

My movement is still pretty good, definitely got a strong baby in there but I have read as they get less space they quieten down a little. I dont know how that will effect me with my anterior placenta, I guess I will just keep and eye out even more for movements.

What's GBS swab? 

So can you start dialating even before you have contractions?! :shrug: OMG that's frightening!!

I'm starting to feel impatient, I think we both are really excited to meet Baby now, and especially as we don't know whether it's a :pink: or :blue: one! :happydance: Can't wait to find out!

After taking my wedding rings off the other week, I decided to do the wedding ring gender test last night..! It circled over my bump so I think that means :pink: girlie! So many people have said they can see me with a girl. And equally lots of people say I'm carrying like it's a boy!

I still find it amusing, can't wait to find out which thoeries were correct!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Still here just got home from a road trip so totally beat! I'll catch up this weekend :)


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks ladies :flower: The wedding was lovely although pretty strange being there with all my old uni friends getting drunk and not feeling like even getting up from my seat. Didn't stay until the end because I started crying because I felt so much like a spare part. Mainly down to hormones I know :wacko: And also because I got yet more bad news about my platelets earlier in the day. They've dropped slightly below 100 so got to go to hospital to see haematology midwife. Birth centre completely off the cards now. Appt on 29th though so they can't be too worried about me. And might have had baby by then! 

I'm definitely feeling pressure when I walk and also getting the stabbing pains down below. They're just a very quick stabbing pain though so not as bad as they sound! But still a bit alarming!!

See photo for bump comparison. I'm not good at noting the week of the photo and can't be bothered to get up and check on phone, but think that the blue top pic is from about a month ago, and the white vest pic was from last week (36 weeks ish) I think bump is definitely pointing more downwards than it did before!
 



Attached Files:







Downloads.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat you definitely have dropped!! You look great! :flower:

I'm sorry to hear about your platelets. :hugs: As you said, it doesn't sound like they're too worried about you, which is great, and it's also good that you are aware of this and won't be putting yourself in a risky situation...as much as I know you wanted the birth center. :hugs:

I know what you mean about the pressure. My friend and I go on walks once a week or so, and before this week we did an hour no problem, but yesterday after 40 minutes I felt like the baby was going to drop out! :wacko: I also feel his head in front behind my pubic bone, which is very strange. I hope it means he's tucked his chin in the right way (because back labor is supposed to result from the baby's head pushing on your back, right?).

Smawfl, GBS is group B strep. It's a bacterium that some women naturally have, and it's harmless for them, but it can be bad for baby if it's in the vagina as he is born. It's routine to check for it in the US around 36-37 weeks and if you're positive you just get a course of antibiotics during labor. I'm hoping not to have it, of course, because you need the antibiotics 4 hours before birth and I'd really like to labor at home as long as possible, but it's also not a huge deal.

You can definitely start dilating without feeling any strong contractions. I believe my friend who gave birth recently was already at 3 cm at 37 weeks before she even felt her first BHs. (Who knows if they were really BHs at that point...but they slowed down.)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. We just had our last prenatal class! One more doula meeting and then it's just waiting for baby!! Wow...can't believe it.

Happy 35 weeks, Smawfl, and happy FULL TERM TOMORROW Pusscat and DS! :happydance:

I keep wondering how FSB is doing! Any day now!!


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks seaweed :hugs: I'm so happy to have made it to 37 weeks! :happydance: I really feel like we have everything prepared now and no more big events coming up before baby. I'm relaxed and ready for baby to make her arrival whenever she decides is a good time. She's done a fine job of growing up into a proper little baby, so I'll trust her judgement as to when she's ready.

I keep thinking about FSB too. How are you FSB?


----------



## gaiagirl

Wow, so crazy how close you ladies are!!! I still have a whole trimester stretching ahead of me! Lol.

I am working the next 5 days in a row...haven't done that since June! Yikes. 

I also am starting to stress a teeny bit about teaching jobs for the fall...ugh, not what I want to be thinking about! I don't even want to go back to work...how could I possibly focus on planning lessons and dealing with students when all I'm thinking about is the baby! Haha

Pusscat I am sorry about the platelets. It must be disappointing to not be able to deliver where you wanted to. I will be pretty crushed if my plans get dashed, but then...either way you will get to meet your beautiful baby and really - that is the most important thing!


----------



## smawfl

Gaiagirl - how was your road trip?

Pusscat - sorry your platelets have dropped and you wont get the birthing centre. 
Your bump has dropped! Congrats on Full Term! :happydance:

Seaweed - Totally didn't realise you could dialate without knowing!


----------



## gaiagirl

Road trip was good! Definitely our last one (at least in our tiny car) for a long time! The actual driving part was a but rough as I think I had a growth spurt during the two longest days of driving which usually means cramping and pain for me...

Otherwise, the Rockies were gorgeous and we had so much fun together! So glad we could really enjoy one another's company so much before things change for us :) 

Did any of you ladies notice patterns in your growth/baby's movement? I've noticed that he will get really quiet for a few days (enough to make me worry) then I'll get some cramps and muscle/ligament pain and then suddenly be a little bit bigger. Kinda funny! 

Still can't believe how LOW he is! He is almost never above my belly button and every single person who sees me comments on how low he sits. The pressure on my bladder and hips/pelvis kinda sucks but I guess it's either that or the ribs and diaphragm! Not sure which would be worse, lol.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good morning ladies!! :flower:

I hope you're all well. Apologies for being away/not keeping up! My in uncle has been in hospital so we've been up visiting regularly as things were not looking good. However, this man is such a fighter and is gaining strength everyday! 

I think this has taken my mind off thinking... Meeting my baby could happen any day now!! I cherrish spending time with DH just laying there with his hand on my bump - and this happy face that you see on a kid who cannot wait until Christmas!! 

I haven't had chance to get on my laptop since finishing work as it has a virus! Ooops! But I'm so glad to read you are all doing well :hugs:

Gaigirl - glad you had fun on the road trip. I had a quiet day last week and then bamm... Someone was having a great stretch. I absolutely love the movement in these last days, a foot sticks out the side as if to say... Tickle me!!

Pusscat - sorry about your platelets, is there nothing you can do to encourage getting your levels up? Birth centre or delivery suite - you're ultimately in control of the whole experience so embrace it and make the room your own (music, dim lights, scents/fragrencies, etc). Hope they go back up though!! 

Seaweed - hope you've enjoyed prenatal classes and that you're doula goes about things as you'd like. I wonder whether I've started to dilate as it feels 'different' down there - as if something's going on! Ha! However - no mucus plug and only occasional BH as yet!! Ooooh - exciting!!!!

Smawfl - we're in that... Wow, boy or girl thought! I'm not usually a fan of 'the unknown' but I love the fact that I've had no say, no influence, just great fun making back in December and joys of keeping baby safe, providing all they need for 9 months!! I'm getting all emosh on you all! Apologies! :haha:

Sorry if I've missed anyone out - I'm forever wishing all ladies in our Decemberist thread (from mamas in waiting to TTCers who we all look forward to supporting when it's their time) continued good health, smooth pregnancies and positive frames of mind. This sounds like a farewell... My fingertips must know something I don't know!! 

Take care, I look forward to keeping you posted and hearing your updates too!! x


----------



## ds0910

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Been trying to get the house ready and packing hospital bags and so on. Plus I have been a bit anemic so I just really haven't felt like doing much.

seaweed- I have been dilated to a one for at least a week and I still don't even have any idea what a BH or contraction of any kind feels:shrug:I was quite shocked when he told me I was dilated!

pusscat- sorry to hear about you platelets. Can you not do anything to bring them up?


So I guess it's just down to a waiting game now as technically I could go into labor at any time now:shock: Hardly seems real!! LOL Well hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Shh

Hi ladies, likewise, sorry I haven't been on for a bit. Diabetes is taking quite a bit of controlling (4 injections of insulin a day and testing my blood 7 times a day - my fear of needles is having to get better!). I saw doctor, consultant, SCBU Nurse etc yesterday, I have to be induced (something I didn't think would happen following a c-section), and if that doesn't work, have a c-section at 38 weeks, no arguments. Very worried as I'm not comfortable with this at all, but if its the safest thing for the baby, then I have to get on with it. Going in to talk to the midwife today about it all.

Other than that, i'm completely disorganised, we still need to get old baby things down and sort through them, build the crib etc etc, as well as thinking about packing hospital bags and things! What a contrast from last time when I was ready to go from about 30 weeks!!!

Glad to hear you're all well, those that are TTC, I'm still thinking of you and shall be hanging around until you have babies!!!

Sorry I haven't replied to everyone individually, I'm manically researching before this afternoon's meeting, my list of questions for the poor midwife is growing rapidly!

Will update soon and have a proper thread catch-up xx


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

Gaia - glad you enhoyed the road trip and your time with your hubby!
Yep I've noticed growth / patterns too. Like yesterday, I seemed to have grown over night!

FeelSoBlessed - glad you're keeping well. Sorry to hear about your uncle, glad he is getting better.
It's so nice not knowing the sex isn't it! I've had more "ooh I can see you with a girl" comments! Can't wait to find out now!

DS0910 - sorry to hear about the anemia, are you on tablets for it?

Shh - :hugs: for the injections, sounds painful. Make the list of questions as long as you like, that is what they are there for!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - sounds like a lovely road trip :thumbup: It's good that you're making the most of this time when you're more mobile! I can't say I've noticed growth spurts, and looking at the growth chart in my notes it shows a very steady increase so I'm quite glad of that! It's true that wherever I give birth the end outcome is the main thing - getting to meet my daughter. It feels a bit selfish wanting the birth centre birth. But then on the other hand if I'm relaxed in my environment then the birth is more likely to go smoothly, which is good for baby as well as me. Like you say FSB, it's up to me to make my environment as relaxing as possible, no matter where it may be. I'll be looking to get some nice relaxing essential oils at the weekend. And I've ordered a new MP3 player and going to load it with my favourite songs. 

FSB - sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: But glad you are doing well. So excited for you that baby could be here any day :crib: The midwife hasn't offered any suggestions for how to increase my platelets. Looking online it seems most people recommend eating as much fruit and veg as possible. So I've been doing that. But it seems to have no effect on my platelets. I've been eating the most healthy diet of my whole life, but they have still fallen so feeling pretty disheartened with it. But I know it will have been doing the baby good so it wasn't all a waste of time!

DS - very exciting to hear you're 1cm already!! Makes me wonder if I am too as we are due date buddies :haha: My midwife doesn't check that though so I won't know how dilated I am until I'm in actual labour.

Shh - good to hear from you. It sounds like a lot has changed since finding out about the diabetes :hugs: I know the feeling of being forced down a very medical route which you're not entirely comfortable with. Once baby is here none of it will matter though, that's what I keep telling myself. Hope you have a good chat with your midwife. When are they looking at inducing you?

Hope everyone else is having a good Wednesday. I hosted my first coffee morning this morning! It went very well and I coped with having 2 toddlers toddling around my house! They brought their own toys to play with and spread them all out on the floor - gave me a taste of the mess children make! They were very good at tidying up though so I can't complain.


----------



## ds0910

pusscat- I'm surprised they don't check you! Is that a UK thing? Glad your morning coffee went well.

smawfl- yes I have been on iron tablets for two weeks now. They have helped a lot and my numbers have come up. Still so exhausted though, not sure if I'm still a little anemic or if it's just late pregnancy:dohh:

Ssh- so sorry you are having such a time with the diabetes:hugs: Sounds rough. I am pretty disorganized right now as well lol. There is still so much to do and as time runs out the more stressed I get about it so the harder it gets for me to do it! 

AFM- baby is moving around a ton!! He will actually push his foot out from underneath my rib cage like he is stretching and is tumbling around in there so much, especially at night, that it actually makes me a little sick at times. Tomorrow is my last day at work!!!! YAY!!:happydance: It's gonna take everything I have to make it through as it is really starting to get painful getting in and out of the truck so much and my spd flares up something fierce. Anyway, hope everyone has a great day. I am off to wash fold and put up baby clothes and pack bags and clean house ugh!!! Talk to yall later.


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, think that's normal for the UK. I guess they might check if you asked, but wouldn't routinely.

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a stretchy baby! She just carries on with her big stretches, no matter how little room she has in there. She stretches so that her back pushes out one side of my stomach, and then her feet push out the other side. So my bump goes kind of rectangular!! My god it's uncomfortable!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat - mine does that too! :haha:

Do you ever have a big movement that seems to trigger a BH?


----------



## smawfl

Bored tonight and just done some BnB investigations... looks like we have had two more Decemberists births!! More girls!!

:baby: * Decemberists Births!* :baby:
*BERDC99 *- Olivia - Born 5th July 2012 :pink:
*Bambi1985 *- Ellie - Born 11th August 2012 :pink:
*Spiceeb *- Layla - Born 14th August 2012 :pink:


FeelSoBlessed - you're next!! :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Crazy! Cant believe the year has passed so quickly, it's almost need a year since we started chatting hasn't it?

Ugh I'm having a stressful day with a job situation. 

I am the top senior candidate qualified for a position at a school. It's an intense but high paying (full
time) job. It's rightfully mine but the principal is wing very intimidating and almost seems like trying to talk me out of accepting it. I think there's someone less senior than me that she wants in it the position, and she doesn't know me so doesn't know that i am a capable as I am. She has now asked me to come in and meet with her tomorrow morning to 'make sure I'm right for the position' which she actually has no right to do since I am qualified and they are filled based on seniority. I agreed to meet with her because she was SO forceful about it, but now im dreading it because she doesn't know I'm pregnant.

I would likely only last a few weeks in this position since it's so demanding, which means she will have to repost and find a replacement next month! She's NOT going to be happy about it but I would be crazy to turn this down...

This job would mean full time pay from Sept-Jan, I have no choice but to accept but I feel like I'm in such a crappy position.


----------



## Pusscat

Good investigations smawfl. Congratulations to our early decemberists! And all girls, interesting. Looks like we're due some boys next then!

It's very hard to tell what's movement and what's bh when she's doing her big movements. So I'm not sure. My bh tend to be more when I'm bending over or walking down/up hills.


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Crazy! Cant believe the year has passed so quickly, it's almost need a year since we started chatting hasn't it?

I know, I think we initially started chatting in October. Have to say you girlies have been wonderful and very supportive, I feel lucky to have (virtually) met you all and shared this journey with you! :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

Hey Ladies :) So much going on in here it seem! I can't believe most of you are so close to have the babies! 

I just wanted to share a couple of pictures of some decorations we put up in the nursery the day before yesterday :thumbup:

There is also a picture of my yorkies in the crib as they were so curious as to what it was. I am going to wash the bedding as I was just making sure it fit in there lol
 



Attached Files:







Logan frog.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4









Crib Frog.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3









Changing table frog.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









dogs in crib.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> Bored tonight and just done some BnB investigations... looks like we have had two more Decemberists births!! More girls!!
> 
> :baby: * Decemberists Births!* :baby:
> *BERDC99 *- Olivia - Born 5th July 2012 :pink:
> *Bambi1985 *- Ellie - Born 11th August 2012 :pink:
> *Spiceeb *- Layla - Born 14th August 2012 :pink:
> 
> 
> FeelSoBlessed - you're next!! :happydance:

Arrrrhhhh... The ball is rolling!! Thanks for letting us know Smawfl - a massive congrats to those ladies and their little princesses! :cloud9:

AFM, 2 days left but it really doesn't feel like it. My uncle is at peace now, passed away on Wednesday so there's just no focus on symptom spotting, bump dropping or anything like that. 2 days until due date - can you believe that? I remember when it was 2 months - felt like just the other day!

Hope everyone is keeping well. UK ladies, have a lovely bank holiday :flower:


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Bored tonight and just done some BnB investigations... looks like we have had two more Decemberists births!! More girls!!
> 
> :baby: * Decemberists Births!* :baby:
> *BERDC99 *- Olivia - Born 5th July 2012 :pink:
> *Bambi1985 *- Ellie - Born 11th August 2012 :pink:
> *Spiceeb *- Layla - Born 14th August 2012 :pink:
> 
> 
> FeelSoBlessed - you're next!! :happydance:
> 
> Arrrrhhhh... The ball is rolling!! Thanks for letting us know Smawfl - a massive congrats to those ladies and their little princesses! :cloud9:
> 
> AFM, 2 days left but it really doesn't feel like it. My uncle is at peace now, passed away on Wednesday so there's just no focus on symptom spotting, bump dropping or anything like that. 2 days until due date - can you believe that? I remember when it was 2 months - felt like just the other day!
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well. UK ladies, have a lovely bank holiday :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs::hugs:

Can't believe you only have two days to go until DD!! I keep looking at your top ticker and miss the second one!! Do you think you will go over?


----------



## Pusscat

FSB - sorry about your uncle, lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you're doing ok and the sadness at loosing him is being balanced by the anticipation of the new life you are so close to bringing into the world.

Han - lovely to see your nursery :thumbup: I like the colours and your dogs look very excited to be in their new bed :winkwink: My cat was just dying to get into my carrycot when I was washing the sheets from it. I put some plastic bags in it to try and stop her!

Gaia - how did the meeting go? Sounds like a really difficult position but hope you managed to fight your corner. 

I'm getting seriously bored! I've got no more big things happening between now and baby. And I'm getting less comfortable with driving and going too far from home on my own. Plus walking for longer than about 10 mins makes my lower back hurt. Want to keep walking though so just going to have to go for very short walks. 

Last night I had my first 'hmm, is this the start of something' thoughts. I couldn't get to sleep for what seemed like hours and then I started getting period pain type back cramps and then it felt a bit like they travelled round to my bump and it tightened slightly. Got up and went to loo and they all stopped. Managed to get some sleep. Got more cramps when I was in the shower this morning. Is it going to be like this for the next 2, possibly more, weeks? :shrug::wacko: 

At least I've got something to distract me today - my MP3 player arrived this morning so I'm loading lots of music on to it. I'm making 2 playlists - one for relaxing and one for when I need some energy and motivation!


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls i am due 23rd x x


----------



## gaiagirl

FSB - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I hope the joy and excitement of the upcoming arrival can help you through the grief. The circle of life is certainly an amazing thing.

Pusscat - The unsure waiting sounds difficult! Almost like symptom spotting back when we were TTC, hahaha. Hope it's the real thing for you soon.

AFM - The meeting did not go well, the principal is basically going to try everything she can NOT to give me the position. Thank god I am in a union and actually have rights, but there still is a chance she can prove to HR that the other candidate she wants is more qualified. HR is especially motivated by not wanting to pay me top up while I'm on leave.

If I don't get the job, I will probably be filing a grievance though as I don't feel the other candidate is more qualified and they are really stretching to try and make that point...

Argh, not what i want to be focused on!


----------



## Pusscat

Morning ladies. Hope you're all having a good weekend and UK ladies are enjoying their bank holiday! My news today is that I'm either incontinent of my waters broke this morning. It's not clear which at the moment though. Woke up suddenly at 8 this morning with what I'm fairly sure was a gush of water. Not gallons but not a tiny patch. Had a sniff and it didn't smell of wee and it was clear. But I haven't had anything since then and no contractions. Had some slight period pain in my back but that seems to have stopped as well. I rang the hospital and they told me to put a pad on, empty my bladder and then lie down for an hour. If the pad was wet when I got up again then I could be sure it was my waters. The pad was dry though so I don't know what to think now :shrug:. I got quite excited when I thought this was the start so I'm disappointed it might not be now. When the gush happened I was actually dreaming I was having a wee, so maybe my body was just following through :wacko: But I'm pretty sure I would have smelt the wee?! And when I got up to go to the toilet just after it happened it didn't feel like i'd just been weeing. 

I'm checking my pants every time I get up now :haha:


----------



## minimoocow

oh pusscat that sounds exciting . . . fingers crossed its the start of something - keep us posted!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi ladies, I've been meaning to do a big catching up post for days...but for now, Pusscat, sounds exciting!! It could just be that your waters are leaking or that you ruptured higher up. If it was clear and odorless I bet it was something. Can't wait to hear more soon :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

How exciting pusscat,keep us updated!

Sorry for brief reply,we've gone away for our wedding anniversary / baby moon. Not too far but enjoying the relaxation!


----------



## smawfl

Btw happy full term seaweed!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Nothing to report this evening. Not had any more leaks. Had a few more very slight back pains but doesn't feel like anything is happening :nope: I've tried to move around lots and went for a walk to try and encourage more waters out, but no such luck.

Smawfl- hope you're enjoying your babymoon. 

Will update if anything else happens but not feeling it's going to at the moment :cry:


----------



## smawfl

How are you doing this morning Pusscat?

My itching is still bad,not sure if you guys saw my other thread. Went into hospital on Friday for bloods and monitoring. Baby is fine and wriggling lots. 

Liver enzymes are slightly elevated though & waiting for bile acid results to come back.

Have to go in today for more monitoring.

Really hope its not cholastasis!


----------



## Pusscat

Hope it goes well smawfl, I didn't see your other thread. What sort of itching is it? It's good that they're keeping a close eye on you though. I wish I could have gone into hospital for them to check if it was my waters or not. Or maybe they can't really check that kind of thing? Seeing consultant at hospital and normal midwife on Wednesday so that's reassuring, at least they can check baby then. Just feeling normal today, no signs of anything.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat, I've had some mega itching, and they decided to take more bloods and get me in for monitoring as they suspected Cholastasis. This was on Friday and on Saturday they said my liver enzymes were slightly elevated but were waiting on the bile liver results from the bloods.

Went in earlier for monitoring again, baby is fine. My bile results aren't back yet, hopefully get them tomorrow but they dont think it's cholastasis and likely it's just pregnancy itching/rash or PUPPP. I have to go in on Friday again for monitoring and more bloods to make sure liver enzymes and bile havent risen in the space of the week.

They dont seem worried which is good, and to be honest I dont think it is too, one of the major cholastasis symptoms is itchy palms and soles of feet which I havent got, also cholastasis is rashless but I'm covered almost top to toe in rash!

Baby seems content so that's good!


----------



## Pusscat

Oh good. Itching and the rash sound awful but by the sounds of things it's nothing too serious. I've not heard of many of the things you've been tested for but glad they've been thorough. I never expected the end of pregnancy to be like this. Feels like so many things can go wrong at the last minute. I'm sure everything will be fine though!

I've had a nice day of bits and bobs today. Spent a long time gardening, with lots of squating, bending over and going on all fours! Gave me some strong bh. Now I've come to bed for a little lie down and I've been getting some regular back cramps. Baby is flipping about all over the place so not sure if I'm getting any tightenings.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey ladies!

Smawfl sorry to hear you're so itchy! Sounds awful, does anything topical soothe it? Hemp oil often works well on rashes and I use coconut oil on my belly...tried anything?

Pusscat so crazy how close you are!

I cannot believe I am 30 weeks either though, this seems like its sailing by. I'm sure once work issues are settled and I'm on leave it'll slow down a LOT though!

Just trying to take it easy this week, only work a couple days at my part time job...next week when school is back in session I'll be crazy busy again for at least September! So enjoying the down time now :)


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Bored tonight and just done some BnB investigations... looks like we have had two more Decemberists births!! More girls!!
> 
> :baby: * Decemberists Births!* :baby:
> *BERDC99 *- Olivia - Born 5th July 2012 :pink:
> *Bambi1985 *- Ellie - Born 11th August 2012 :pink:
> *Spiceeb *- Layla - Born 14th August 2012 :pink:
> 
> 
> FeelSoBlessed - you're next!! :happydance:
> 
> Arrrrhhhh... The ball is rolling!! Thanks for letting us know Smawfl - a massive congrats to those ladies and their little princesses! :cloud9:
> 
> AFM, 2 days left but it really doesn't feel like it. My uncle is at peace now, passed away on Wednesday so there's just no focus on symptom spotting, bump dropping or anything like that. 2 days until due date - can you believe that? I remember when it was 2 months - felt like just the other day!
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well. UK ladies, have a lovely bank holiday :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Can't believe you only have two days to go until DD!! I keep looking at your top ticker and miss the second one!! Do you think you will go over?Click to expand...

Thanks to all. My uncle was an amazing man - one of a kind! He'll be an amazing guardian angel I'm sure. 

And yes Smawfl... Going over according to scan EDD!! I always thought Sept 2nd myself... But time will tell (literally)?



smawfl said:


> How are you doing this morning Pusscat?
> 
> My itching is still bad,not sure if you guys saw my other thread. Went into hospital on Friday for bloods and monitoring. Baby is fine and wriggling lots.
> 
> Liver enzymes are slightly elevated though & waiting for bile acid results to come back.
> 
> Have to go in today for more monitoring.
> 
> Really hope its not cholastasis!

Hope everything has gone well with your tests and that you and baba are doing just fine!

I'm just... Waiting! :flower: 
Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

Had 36 week midwife appointment earlier, baby measuring on track. Also head down, and "at brim" which I think means getting ready to engage!

Also got my bile results back - they were 7 (danger level is 15) so they aren't worried but still have to go in on Friday to have bloods taken again and for more monitoring.

Pusscat - I know what you mean about the last stage, feels like it should be the final stretch nice and easy but not always the case. How's baby been today? Any tightenings or cramps?

Gaiagirl - There's very little I can take while pregnant, I've been using calomine cream which it probably the only think which soothes the itch.
Happy 30 weeks!! 

FeelSoBlessed - do you have any twinges yet??

Getting so excited with many of us so close :happydance::happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi everyone...ok, I think it's time to give up on the enormous individual reply/update I had planned! Anyway, I'm sorry to have been absent. :hugs:

FSB, I'm sorry about your uncle. :hugs:

Gaiagirl, the job situation sounds really annoying. It sounds like you are doing a great job of sticking up for yourself, but how demoralizing. Please keep us posted!

Shh, I'm sorry it has been a struggle with the GD. Have been thinking of you. Hope things are ok. :hugs:

Smawfl, I'm glad your itching turned out to be nothing! :thumbup: I hope it calms down soon! That sounds very annoying.

Sounds like everyone is doing well otherwise? :hugs: I hope so!

I don't have very much to update on myself, really...just in a holding pattern now! I'm actually enjoying this part of the pregnancy a lot and wouldn't be in any hurry except for the threat of induction looming at 41 weeks. The annoying symptoms have increased a little but they're still quite minor, and it's really comforting to have reached full term. Having some signs of prelabor (baby has continued dropping, and I've been having more frequent and noticeable contractions) but nothing to get too excited about. It seems the false starts can contribute a lot to anxiety and mood swings around this time, so I'm hoping to stay as calm as possible and not read into things until I'm really in established labor! We'll see how that goes. :wacko:

Lots of love to all. Though I've been quiet, it's always very exciting to check back and see who has news. :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - congratulations on reaching 30 weeks and Seaweed - happy full-term! :happydance::happydance:

Smawfl - glad your results look positive :thumbup: 

Seaweed - I am trying to join you in remaining calm and not reading too much into twinges and tightenings. But it's a fine line to tread, I want to be prepared and know when labour is starting, but I agree that this 'symptom spotting' can lead to a lot of anxiety.

FSB - you sound very calm and patient in your wait for your baby :cloud9:

I had my consultant appointment the morning and got midwife appointment this afternoon. The consultant just went through what they would try to avoid during labour. So no suction cap, epidural or the monitoring clip they sometimes put on baby's head. They want to avoid causing any injuries to baby that makes her bleed in case she has low platelets too - good news for baby! Fewer interventions are just fine by me! The only bad point was he said I probably can't give birth in water or on the midwife lead unit. But then again, if it means I get special treatment and more people to call on then that's a good thing. Let's hold on to the positives!

So off to midwife in a minute. Looking forward to her giving the baby a quick check over after the possible water breaking incident at the weekend. Movements are all still fine so not worried. Will be good to talk to her about it though. And hoping to hear baby's fully engaged -she only had 1/5 left to go 2 weeks ago so fingers crossed!


----------



## smawfl

Glad you're keeping positive Pusscat, sounds like they will make sure everything runs smoothly and as long as baby comes out safely that's all that matters.

Let us know how you got on at the midwife - fingers crossed she's engaged!

I'm at work and these last few days seem to be dragging... come on maternity leave, hurry up!!


----------



## ds0910

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!

pusscat-Absolutely....hang onto those positives! As you said, the more people you have there to help and call on the better. Sorry about the no water birth though. Is that what you were planning on?

smawfl- Sorry you are so itchy! That would drive me crazy! At least it doesn't seem to be anything serious though. You can take Benadryl can't you?

FSB- So sorry about your uncle. Now your little one will have an awesome guardian angel to watch over them:flower:

AFM- It looks like I might have to be induced next week:sad1: When I went for my Dr app. Monday they noticed that my BP was up in the concerning range, and as they have been consistant the whole time, he wasn't pleased AT ALL with the number. They ran some blood work, which was fine and showed no signs of pre e, and told me to take it easy and keep an eye on my BP and if it got too high and/or started having symptoms headache/visual disturbances ect. to go to the hospital. Otherwise just make sure and keep my next app on Tuesday and depending on how things look then we will talk about induction. He seemed to be pretty sure that that's what he was most comfortable with which makes me sad because with this being my first I want the whole experience with the "Oh my water broke!!" or calling my husband at work saying, " Babe you need to come home, I'm in labor!" I mean, if I need to be induced for safety reasons then obviously I won't fight it, or if I go past my due date then ok, but I just really want it to just happen:cry: Guess we will see what they say Tuesday.


----------



## seaweed eater

DS, I'm sorry you may have to be induced earlier than you would like. :hugs: I can relate somewhat to your disappointment. I can't go past 41 weeks because of my BP issues even though everything has been perfect so far. I totally accept that that's what's best and least risky for me and baby, but it's still disappointing that I may not be able to have the labor I want. :(

I hope things go well on Tues, or that they get started earlier and there is no need to talk any more about this!
Personally I've been thinking that LABOR ON LABOR DAY would be pretty good timing for me :haha: will be hoping things get started for both of us this weekend!

Hope everyone else is feeling well :flower: just had my weekly NST, which looked good...I'm kicking myself though because I had wanted to ask the doctor about baby's position, and I forgot! :dohh: Oh well. I refused the cervical exam. It would have been nice to hear things are progressing but really disappointing to hear otherwise. I still feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever. :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

Hopw everyone is doing well!

I've just been for more bloods to check liver enzymes again, and baby was monitored. All seems fine. They are pretty sure it's not Cholastasis but I've got an appointment with the Consultant to discuss my results and apparently reassure me all is ok.

DS0910 - I can't take normal antihistamines no, I've been given piriton which seems to have helped a little. Just a little reluctant to take too many things as I read they can make baby drowsy!

Good luck for your induction!! Hope all goes well xx

Seaweed - you sound like you're in that fed up stage :hugs: Can't believe we're almost at the finish line. I'll be full term tomorrow!

I finish work next Wednesday, cannot wait to be a lady of leisure for a few weeks!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh, some stupid American celebrity Tori Spelling named her new son Finn :(

We were just beginning to really lean to Finnley but I hate it when names get popular! :(


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Ugh, some stupid American celebrity Tori Spelling named her new son Finn :(
> 
> We were just beginning to really lean to Finnley but I hate it when names get popular! :(

If you like it, I'd still go for it!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah, I know I know...it just seems like I have come across or heard of about 15 Finn or Finleys since we got serious about it!

There was even one at a recent baby shower :(


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, very glad to hear all is ok! :hugs: Happy almost full term!!!

I'm not really that fed up yet, just don't want to have to be induced. Although I'm slightly more fed up after yesterday...I spent a few hours with DH building furniture, and my back and hips hurt something fierce! I've been feeling fine so I can't believe how hard this apparently was on my body. I was soooo tired afterward, between that and the back pain DH asked if I thought I was in labor. Nope, just an old lady. :p

Gaia, how annoying about the name...I agree with Smawfl though, I would still go for it if you like it. I think Finnley is a nice variation. Finn is probably the trendier version, because of Glee and things like that. Even if his nickname is Finn he can always go with his full name when he wants to.


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol Seaweed I already feel like an old lady too! I probably should be exercising more so that's probably part of it...

I just laugh when I can't get off the couch, I still have probably 10 weeks!!!!!!

I think the name thing is just hard for me because I have a name that is quite unique and I only knew one other person with it until about age 20! So imagining he may have another Finn in class is tough! I'll get over it probably though, lol. 

Another name I've been toying with lately is Archer. What do you ladies think? It's kinda cool, but he may end up Finnley Archer....


----------



## seaweed eater

I definitely should be exercising more. I tweaked my knee while I was out for a walk the other day, too. I definitely have not done enough to help my body get used to the extra weight. Hopefully some of the weight will be gone before I can do any further damage!

Oh, and I haven't been able to get off the couch like a normal person for months. :haha:

As someone with a fairly unique name I know what you mean. I guess it's hard for me to imagine what it was like for the Katies and Stephanies. I do like Archer! If he's Finnley Archer he can always choose to go by Archer if there are too many Finns.


----------



## Pusscat

Finnley Archer sounds really good Gaia :thumbup: And as Seaweed said, he can go with whichever name he likes the best. 

Smawfl - I found my consultant appointment really useful so just use it to answer all the questions you have. Hope it's reassuring for you.

Seaweed - when is Labour day? Saw your post about Sept babies. I am quite relieved to have nearly made it to September. I think it can make a big difference. Come tomorrow I will be starting eviction process. Even thinking of allowing a bit of BD-ing! We haven't for about a month as last time it just wasn't worth it - I was so uncomfortable. But I know DH is missing it and if it's for a good purpose I'm willing to give it a go!!

DS - sorry to hear about the possible induction. Fingers crossed baby comes before tuesday - it is very possible :thumbup:

My midwife appointment wasn't very enlightening as she had a student with her and I didn't really trust any of her judgements!

I'm feeling a bit in a daze at the moment. Just waiting. I am definitely in the fed up and uncomfortable stage.


----------



## smawfl

Seaweed - :haha: I feel like an old lady too! Struggling to get out of DH's car (it's quite low) and I also struggle with our sofas! Hope your knee is ok.

Gaia - I like Archer too, sounds lovely.

Pusscat - Hopefully the consultant will reassure, as long as he doesn't say I have to be induced early then all is good!
Sorry to hear your midwife appointment wasn't great. I've had hit and miss experiences with student midwives. Generally they seem to be quite good, they seem to make quite a lot of effort which I like, and their care skill is always switched on and I feel they really want to look after you

I think we need another bump update as it's been a while! Will take a pic and post mine in a sec!


----------



## smawfl

My 36+6 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







36+6.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## seaweed eater

Great idea, Smawfl, let's see those bumps! :happydance: Here's mine from 4 days ago:

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/37_4_crop.jpg

Sorry about your useless MW appointment, Pusscat. That's annoying. I don't blame you for being fed up! It's hard to just be waiting for so long for something so big. It reminds me of the TWW, really, except a bit different. But the same sense of -- OMG, could this MEAN something?! -- every time anything happens. :p

What will you be doing to evict? I have been trying nipple stimulation and acupressure occasionally, and they haven't done much for me yet I think. Nipple stimulation in particular is supposed to produce amazing intense contractions if done right, but I haven't had anything like that. Oh well. Just don't try castor oil, because it can cause fetal distress/meconium!

Labor Day is Monday, the 3rd. I don't know why the school cutoff here is the 2nd, not the 1st, but it would be perfect to give birth on Monday!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh Smawfl, love the bump! You look great! So round, and you've kept your figure very well.


----------



## smawfl

Seaweed you have so dropped since the last bump pic you posted! Do you feel any pains low down? My sister said if feels like the head is literally between your legs once baby drops and engages


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah, I get that feeling when I've been up and walking for a while! Feels like he will fall out. Very weird. Not as much when I'm sitting down though, so I don't know if he's engaged all the way. But it definitely feels like he's dropped.


----------



## Pusscat

Excellent bumps ladies. Seaweed - your bump looks really low! Smawfl - nice round bump. I'll take a pic later on, I'm stranded on the sofa at the moment.

My main eviction plans are bouncing on my ball, going for walks, doing lots of cleaning!! Also started drinking raspberry leaf tea this week. Broached subject of bding with dh just now and he didn't seem as enthusiastic as I'd thought he'd be. Think he's a bit scared of that whole area now!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Gorgeous bumps! I'll post soon, I can't from my phone...

I think I'll start raspberry leaf tea again soon, not sure it induces but definitely strengthens uterine muscle to prepare! I think the induction methods only go so far, you have to have oxytocin circulating in your bloodstream already...but if you do I'm sure some things can 'encourage' you to produce more! Can't wait to be that close :):)

Not sure if you ladies remember the whole job drama - but I got it today! It's full time and starts Tuesday :):):):)

It'll be a LOT of work for the time I am there but I'll likely go on leave by the end of Sept and then get salary top up until January! Then just standard EI after that until next fall.

I'm SO happy, it's the difference of thousands of $$$$! Yay!


----------



## seaweed eater

YAY! :happydance: Of course I remember the job drama, and I'm so glad you got it!! What a relief.


----------



## smawfl

Massive congratulations gaia,glad it worked out for you!

In wide awake at 5am!

Probably excitement for it finally being September! And also full term! :haha'


----------



## seaweed eater

HAPPY FULL TERM Smawfl, and happy September everyone!! :happydance: FSB, you hanging in there? We should have at least 4, probably 5 September births, correct?


----------



## Pusscat

Congratulations Gaiagirl!! Brilliant news. 

And congratulations smawfl - happy full term! I was awake at 5 as well. Mainly because I was hungry I think. And excited that it's September. 

I know all these techniques are useless unless baby is ready. And i'm usually more logical about these things. But I think once you get to this stage rational thought takes a bit of a back seat!


----------



## gaiagirl

Haha yes I can only imagine! DH and I are already getting impatient but I know Sept and Oct will fly by so I'm just trying to enjoy the moments...


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Officially in love with my baby boy! 
Born 31st August 2012 - weighing 8lbs 1oz!

I cannot describe the amazing feeling ladies - cant wait until you experience this.

3G is a bit crappy so I'll try update when I get home... If I can take my eyes off this little beauty!!!!!!! 

Thank you all for keeping this thread going and being a daily place to touch base!!

Catch you all soon xxx


----------



## smawfl

Yay congratulations!!! That's made my day! Can't wait to hear all about it! Much love and enjoy this special time x


----------



## smawfl

LOL I feel like a proud auntie!


----------



## Pusscat

YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: Congratulations FeelSoBlessed!!! Your name certainly suits your situation at the moment :cloud9: So happy for you and feel a bit tearful! Can I be a proud auntie too? :haha:

Hope the birth went well and looking forward to hearing all about it once you feel up to it and can focus on anything other than your new little man


----------



## seaweed eater

CONGRATULATIONS FEELSOBLESSED!!! :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9:

Soooo glad it went well. Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## anneliese

congrats fsb!!! glad your baby boy was delivered healthy.


and I can't believe how far along everyone is in this thread, wow!! can't wait to see what the gender ratio turns out to be either, seems like everyone is having boys :D

as for me, I'm still not pregnant (got AF today actually), if I were you guys would be some of the first to hear about it. DH is going to see a urologist for a possible kidney stone or UTI on Tuesday, so I'm hoping he can request a semen analysis while he's there. Hopefully that will give us some answers. I have a feeling it will come back as less than ideal, mostly because 1. we aren't pregnant yet 2. he is a professional driver and I read that sitting down driving all day can cause temporary problems with the sperm because of overheating. He had a SA about 5 or 6 years ago due to some kind of infection and it came back normal for the most part, so if it was normal then, I just have a feeling they sperm are being damaged from the overheating and that's why I'm not pregnant yet. Of course there could be a problem with me too, but if there is it's nothing obvious. I ovulate perfectly every month, my cycles are extremely regular, my LP is 13 days (sometimes 14), we BD either on or right before O etc. Anyway, I think we will just wait for SA results and then go from there


----------



## ds0910

Yay!!! Congratulations fsb!!!!!:dance::yipee: So happy for you!! Hopefully I won't be too far behind!


----------



## gaiagirl

OMG congrats! I am soooooo excited reading this! I just told my DH and couldn't contain my excitement! Yay!

Awwww can't wait to see a pic. Enjoy these days :):):)

Anneliese - I'd definitely want to start looking into options for testing, SA is the easiest to check out for sure! Good luck! Keep us posted, I can't wait for you to get your BFP :)


----------



## smawfl

Just updated our first page list, *Pusscat *and *DS0910 *you're next!!! 

*Anneliese*, lovely to hear from you. Hope the testing gives you some answers! xx


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - my heart did a little jump when I read that :happydance:

Anneliese - sounds like a very good opportunity to try and get some answers. Let us know how you get on. Really good to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## ds0910

Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - my heart did a little jump when I read that :happydance:
> 
> Anneliese - sounds like a very good opportunity to try and get some answers. Let us know how you get on. Really good to hear from you :hugs:

Mine did too lol. AHHHHH I'm getting so nervous and excited! I've been kinda crampy all day today, don't know if that means anything or not. Hopefully so.


----------



## minimoocow

FSB . . . WOOHOO :happydance: Many congratulations. Been lurking to see if we had any babies yet! Enjoy. And post some pics PLEASE!!!

Anneliese - hope you get some answers. I'm still here and still not pregnant so you are not the only one!


----------



## Pusscat

ds0910 said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> Smawfl - my heart did a little jump when I read that :happydance:
> 
> Anneliese - sounds like a very good opportunity to try and get some answers. Let us know how you get on. Really good to hear from you :hugs:
> 
> Mine did too lol. AHHHHH I'm getting so nervous and excited! I've been kinda crampy all day today, don't know if that means anything or not. Hopefully so.Click to expand...

Hope it's the start of something! I go through periods of crampy pains but they never turn into anything. I wonder who's going to be first? I'm thinking my baby won't be here before next weekend. But very willing to be proved wrong.

Mini - hello! Nice to see you. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## smawfl

Exciting!! good luck ladies!

Hi Mini! Good to hear from you! x


----------



## minimoocow

Thanks smawfl and pusscat :wave:

I check in most days to see how you are all getting on but don't have much to say so haven't posted in a bit!

I have been feeling a bit low recently. We've both been working too long and too hard so we agreed to NTNP for a bit to take the pressure off (in that we wouldn't use protection but also wouldn't chart) but I am feeling fed up that I'm not pregnant still.

My cousin is having her lo christened tomorrow and I went to buy a gift and got a bit upset when I say a card that said "Children are God's reward". So what have I done wrong that means I don't get a reward? I don't even believe that so not sure why it upset me but it did. And then for the rest of the day there were babies everywhere. ARGH!!!

We've started having the "what if it doesn't happen discussion" which I'm not sure is helping - I think I'd prefer to pretend its all ok . . . which of course it might be.

I guess I just feel a bit stuck in limbo land. Its too soon to go for tests but too late to just assume it will happen the first month or two!

Aside from tht I've had the first weekend off in a month or so so been pretty chilled out


----------



## seaweed eater

Anneliese - :hugs: It definitely sounds like a SA might be a good idea. I hope you get some good information from that. Please keep us posted hon. The fact that you have a regular cycle is great. It seems like there's often a lot that a guy can do depending on what the problem is.

Mini - :hugs: My heart goes out to you! I find the "Children are God's reward" thing sad too. The "what if it doesn't happen" conversation must be a scary one. :hugs: It sounds like you are ok with trying NTNP and just trying to reduce the pressure, but FWIW, I think that IF you prefer to get checked out, it should be ok to do so now. In my opinion (and TCOYF, the charting book, says this too) you can go a few months earlier if you chart. (And I know you haven't been taking your temps, but you did in earlier cycles, right?) I also don't think it's a must at this point though. It hasn't been long enough to be really worried.

I am optimistic that both of you will be back to update us with :bfp: soon. Hope all is well otherwise for you.

Preggo ladies, how is everyone feeling? DS, any further developments? Nothing at all here...now that it's the 2nd, LO has made it past the school year cutoff, so he can come whenever he wants! I would love for it to be this weekend but I don't really have my hopes up. Probably about 2 more weeks to go. Thought I might be clearing out yesterday but it turned out to be nothing. :shrug:


----------



## HanyouMama

YAY! We finally have a little Decemberist baby! :happydance: Congrats!!! I cant wait to hear all about it and see some pictures of the cute little boy!

I hope everyone is doing well! It's so exciting that so many of you are so close to delivery! I cant wait!

:hi: Hi Anna and Mini! Its good to hear from you! I have my fingers crossed for both of you! :dust:

Not much to report here. Just hit 3rd trimester and I can say the tired has come back already :wacko: I never really got that big burst of energy and well being that most get during 2nd tri, but luckily i have had people that were willing to help me with some things and get stuff put together. I unfortunately still have morning sickness and vomit almost daily :cry: So im not expecting it to go away until after birth.
DH finally got to feel our son move the other day :happydance: His face just lit up, and it was adorable to see! You can see him kick from the outside too and it just makes your whole belly vibrate :haha: It's crazy to think that there are only about 13 more weeks left in the pregnancy for me :wacko: Still quite a bit to prepare!


----------



## ds0910

Ann- good luck with the SA. Hopefully you will get some answers and it will be something easy for him to change.

Mini- :hugs:I'm sorry the card upset you so. I think NTNP is a very good idea! It will do both of you a lot of good to just enjoy each other without the stress of TTC. I can't remember if you have said but have either of you been checked by a dr yet? Either way, you are far from out of the running as it is very common for it to take a year or even more for some couples to conceive.:flower: So just sit back and HAVE FUN!

Seaweed- nope:sad1: Go back to the dr Tuesday, so hopefully he will tell me I've at least dilated more and maybe thinned some.

Pusscat- it will be interesting to see who goes first:flower: Looks like mine was the same as yours, just plain pregnancy cramps. Stating to think the same about next weekend. Ah well, when he is ready.....provided my BP cooperates!


----------



## minimoocow

oh no! we'd slipped off the first page so just rectifying that!
Hopefully you ladies are busy having babies . . . I'm waiting rather impatiently here!!!

I have been v stressed out at work and think I OV v late this month so not sure my ticker is correct but we'll see . . . I might go back to charting after my hols. Its funny how I def didn't want a summer baby but now I couldn't care less!!!


----------



## smawfl

I'm still here! Been busy with work handover but will be back later in the week ti fully update!

Last day at work tomorrow!!


----------



## HanyouMama

All signed up for my prenatal class :happydance: Pretty excited!


----------



## seaweed eater

No babies being had over here currently :/

HM I can't believe you're in the third trimester!! Super exciting. I'm sorry about the MS though, that's rough. I can't imagine having that continue all throughout the pregnancy. Giving birth will be such a relief for you I bet!

DS, how did your appointment go??

Lots of :hugs: to all!


----------



## HanyouMama

Seaweed: I hope to hear that you had your little one soon :happydance: You are getting so close! All of you are! I cant wait to see pictures of all our little decemberists!

There are some days where I wish I was closer to due because I cant take the sickness :cry: Im really hoping I can get at least a couple of days of relief. *crosses fingers* 
Today I'm not feeling too good. I just came home from going out with my brother and sister for some slushies and now I am having to lie down with a really bad head ache and an upset stomach with nausea. Im supposed to go to my college class tonight, but I dont know what Im gunna do if I dont feel any better before... There is absolutely no way I am in a good enough and puke free condition to be surprised with having to dissect something today in anatomy :wacko:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Ladies... Thank you all so much! I'm just here feeding this little hungry soldier... His favourite past time!! My nipples don't know what's happened to them!!

I want to share his name and a photo (and birth story) but my laptop has officially given in - work were reluctant to give me a new one due to maternity leave!! 

And also I'd like to share it in a format that it can't be found if someone typed it into google - I teach teens and we were told recently to put nothing past them and step up all our Internet security in chat rooms, etc!!

However, I really have not forgotten you all - I honesty cannot stop staring at this miracle laying in my arms x

Thanks for all the lovely comments. I've managed to just skim through. Wishing each of you the best as your time fast approaches and Anneleise and Mini... I'm always sprinkling dust your way

:flower:


----------



## Pusscat

Hi all, nothing happening here either, just feeling very very tired :sleep: Slept so badly last night. Had some back cramps and nausea this afternoon but stopped now. 

FSB - completely understand your caution. I've been wondering if I want to post photos of mini-Pusscat on here. Want to share it all with you ladies but not anyone else! How would people feel about linking up on Facebook? I'd be happy to and I'll be putting lots of pics up on there as my privacy settings are high so no fear of anyone I don't want seeing baby pics. Understand if not though! Any other suggestions?


----------



## seaweed eater

Nothing here either! Baby was acting very weird last night (extremely active for a few minutes, which rarely happens anymore, and I think he changed position somehow but I can't tell which way) and I'm feeling crampy this morning, but I give up on trying to read into things! New mantra: it's not labor 'til it's labor. :p

I did realize this morning that, assuming I will be induced by 41 weeks, I'll be at least halfway through full term tomorrow, which is heartening because full term is getting progressively more annoying! :haha:

FSB, I completely understand your privacy concerns. My plan was to never post Munchkin's name publicly on BnB and to link photos from an album where I can remove them and break the link after a few days. But I think linking up on facebook is a good idea too. I'm up for it!

Nothing out of DS...I suspect something may be going on, since I know she had an appointment yesterday where the doctor was going to talk about induction...HMMM!


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - I've sent you a PM with my facebook page link :thumbup: 

Ooh, wonder if something is happening with DS?! Yes, surely she would have updated us if she'd come home after the appointment? I'll be keeping a close eye on the thread!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Pusscat! :thumbup:

Does anyone else find the 39-week ticker confusing? Surely babies can flex their limbs before 39 weeks??


----------



## Shh

FSB - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so excited for you, and for all of us!! With my last group we PM'd around name/photo etc, I completely understand about not wanting to post on here.

I have a LOT of catching up to do, I haven't been on for ages, so I'll have a read through the pages that I've missed. 

Update from me - Diabetes is meaning that I've got to have LO at 38 weeks, they wanted to induce me or section, so I've opted for section as I'm still a bit traumatised from my induction experience last time, plus my mw was shocked that they were going to even try a VBAC induction, let alone at 38 weeks. Got to be in hospital on an insulin drip while they give me steroids for a couple of days before the section and baby may have to go into special care to be fed afterwards if its glucose levels aren't good. Lots to think about and digest, but I'm getting to grips with it. Fed up with the needles now (pricking my finger 7 times a day and injecting insulin into my leg 4 times a day), so counting down is nice.

Sorry - that turned into a big moan! On a lighter note, my daughter thinks that the baby is going to be a baby dog, poor thing is going to be so disappointed!

Love to you all xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Shh :hugs: I'm sorry about the GD-related complications. I have a bit of a needle phobia so I can't imagine how you deal :shock:
I think opting for the repeat section rather than induction sounds like a good call. I too am surprised they would let you do a VBAC induction. If by some chance you start labor earlier I assume you can still have a VBAC? Of course it's hard to hope for labor to start spontaneously before 38 weeks, maybe even for your second...

Lots of love hon, I'm sorry this pregnancy hasn't been easier for you. :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Ladies, just wanted to let you know I am here and reading but WAY too overwhelmed with the start of school to really respond! Hopefully this weekend...

Ugh, teaching four classes back to back in four different rooms is brutal. I'm freaking exhausted every day...is it October yet? Counting down to my leave...


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - yes, the 39 week ticker isn't very insightful is it? I saw my baby flexing her limbs at 12 weeks old so think that's already been covered!

Shh - your daily routine sounds very intense so it must be some comfort to have an end date in sight. I have come to see that as you near the end, the birth becomes less significant, it's meeting your baby that's the main thing, by any means necessary!! Now what have you been telling your daughter to make her think she's going to have a puppy sister?!

Gaia - I can well remember that back to school feeling so don't worry. Don't think I said congratulations about the job - well done! The busy-ness will make September fly by, you'll get through it.

I've been awake since about 4 this morning. Having some more back cramps. Had the worlds hottest Thai green curry last night cooked by dh. So hot it made me cry!! Going to try for some more sleep now and then going for a walk in the morning with a couple of ladies from my NCT group.


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaia, just earlier today I was telling a friend about how hard it was to teach dance classes once a week earlier in my pregnancy. It took so much out of me, and it was just an hour and a half at a time. I can't imagine how you do it. :hugs:

Pusscat, hope those back cramps lead somewhere! :flower: Keep us posted!!

Munchkin is doing the bladder bounce tonight...ah the joys.


----------



## smawfl

Good Morning Decemberists!

Today is officially the first day of my Maternity Leave :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So excited I'm not quite sure what to do with myself :haha:

I have my Mum coming over in a bit to help me with some 'nesting' I've got planned..!

*HanyouMama *- hope the sickness eases :flower:

*FeelSoBlessed *- sounds like you are loving being a new mummy :hugs:

*Pusscat *- How are the cramps doing? Hope something happens for you soon!
Can we share photos via PM on here do you know?

*Seaweed *- Loving the new mantra! :thumbup: From what I've heard, you definitely 'know' when it's labour. I'm sure we'll all find out soon enough!

*Shh *- Sorry about all the needles :hugs::hugs: Your daughter sounds like a little cutie, she must be so excited!

*Gaia *- Make sure you try and take it easy, I know it's easier said than done sometimes :hugs:

TMI but I thought I was having a 'clearout' yesterday.. definitely unusual since my normal movements are completely the opposite end, but I guess it was just something I ate that didn't agree with me! :haha:


----------



## smawfl

It always amazes me when I see my ticker... 16 days remaining?!!?!?!?


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on your maternity leave, Smawfl!! That must feel great! I had a, um, false alarm clear out a few days ago too. :haha: I hope it means something for both of us.

I know what you mean about the ticker! I looked at mine yesterday and was shocked to see I had entered single digits without realizing it. To be honest, I think I may take them down now...I don't really enjoy the reminder that time is passing :p


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Congrats on your maternity leave, Smawfl!! That must feel great! I had a, um, false alarm clear out a few days ago too. :haha: I hope it means something for both of us.
> 
> I know what you mean about the ticker! I looked at mine yesterday and was shocked to see I had entered single digits without realizing it. To be honest, I think I may take them down now...I don't really enjoy the reminder that time is passing :p

OMG can't believe you're in single digits!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Who knows if I really am though. I think I need to move myself backward a week now so I don't get too impatient!

It's my mom's birthday today and I had been hoping he wouldn't be born today, but maybe he will just to spite me? I don't think I'd mind very much anymore :lol:


----------



## smawfl

I know, I keep thinking that I'll definitely have my baby by 6th October which seems ages away, trying not to focus on 22nd Sept too much!

It will come around quickly though!

I think I'll be around the 26th-29th Sept!! 26th is my LMP date which I think it pretty accurate based on my OV!


----------



## smawfl

Seaweed - are you still drinking raspberry leaf tea? How many cups are you at?

I'm on 3 and have been for about 2 weeks, not sure whether to up it?


----------



## seaweed eater

I drank 3 at 36-38 weeks and increased to 4 last week. I feel like I do nothing but drink tea, but I like the taste, so I don't mind! :p

Ladies you won't believe this, I just found out from the doctor that Munchkin is not engaged at all :( so frustrating! I'm already trying to be good about walking and bouncing on my ball. Time to walk up and down some stairs!


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Seaweed!

Is baby even close to engaging?

At my 36 week appointment I was 'at brim' so almost starting the descent! Got my 38 week midwife check on Tuesday so looking forward to seeing if there's been any change!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks smawfl. He just said "He's still pretty high, not in your pelvis yet, curled up behind your pubic bone"...I wish he'd given some sort of number, but I assume that means floating rather than dipping. However, I'm glad he could feel the baby's head at all (from inside, I should clarify)...I know it could have been worse! A friend of mine who was the same doctor was sent for an ultrasound at term because baby was too high for the doctor to even feel her head.


----------



## ds0910

WELCOME MY SWEET ANGEL!!!! Baby ds0910 Born September 6th at 7:06pm weighing 8.8 pounds and 21 inches long! I will post a pic when I get home and feeling up to it. We are so in love with our baby boy, I have no words!

Well as for the story, I wasn't able to see my regular Dr Tuesday and my pressures were still high but nothing was mentioned about induction. So I went home but woke up Wednesday with another nagging headache but this time was swmmy headed and had an episode of visual disturbances so called Dr and the said to come in now and be monitored. So we did and the dicision was made for them to keep me over night and be induced in the am. Pitocin was started at 5:30is and they broke my water at 6. I was in labor all day lol and pushed for 3 freaking hours! I wound up with a 4th degree tear as he has a big head (like his daddy lol) and am hurting like hell but couldn't be happier! Need to try to rest at least since I can't seem to sleep. Will get back with you ladies a bit later!


----------



## smawfl

Massive congratulations!!! Well done,sounds like you did amazingly!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat how are you doing? X


----------



## Pusscat

Congratulations ds :hugs::hugs: I am so so happy for you and crying at the moment because I am just so emotional at the moment! Sounds like it was a day of hard work but all totally worth it in the end :happydance: Looking forward to the photo.

I know I'm not even at my due date yet but I'm really feeling depressed at the moment! This time of waiting is the worst part of my pregnancy. I hate not knowing what's happening and when it might start. I know I just need to relax and it will happen soon. Finding it difficult though.

Seaweed - sorry to hear baby's not as ready as you'd hoped. He could wiggle his way down quite quickly though so try not to worry. Know what you mean about wanting a number, I feel the same, I want to know exactly how low baby is. Yesterday I had some v sharp cervix pain when I was changing position. Felt like I could pop baby out if I lay down wrong!


----------



## seaweed eater

CONGRATULATIONS DS AND WELCOME BABY!!! :happydance: :hugs: I'm glad you went in with those symptoms. Rest up and enjoy your new bundle!


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats DS! So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minimoocow

Congrats ds. Sound pretty scary - glad everything turned out ok. Hope u heal really quick. Enjoy your bundle of joy x


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat, happy 40 weeks!! I hope you are giving birth to a punctual little girl as we speak!


----------



## Pusscat

It's not looking like she's going to be too good with her timings. The big day has come and nearly gone, so she won't be arriving on her due date. That date that I've had stuck in my head for the past 9 months has passed rather uneventfully! It's been a lovely day though and I've enjoyed pottering with DH. He's washed the car, varnished the front door and mown the lawn - all good man nesting jobs! 

DS - hope you and baby are getting on well? Must be nice to have your baby in your arms on your due date!!! Not that I'm at all jealous :winkwink:


----------



## smawfl

Happy due date Pussycat!

Last couple of days I've really struggled,just feel so achy when I'm on my feet too much. I thought I was doing really well with enjoying the last part of my pregnancy but feel I want baby already. Feel so heavy!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww, I'm sorry, Smawfl. :hugs: I've been feeling really heavy the past few days too. Have been trying to stay more active and slouch less, and it makes me notice the extra weight a lot.

I know what you mean about thinking you were doing really well, too. I think 37 weeks was the best week of the entire pregnancy :haha: I was so happy to be full term and still hopeful that baby would come nice and early! Since then the impatience has built and my mood has just gone south. Hope both of our babies are here soon. And you too, Pusscat! :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

Glucose test today :nope: THis drink is NASTY!!!! :sad2:


----------



## smawfl

Had my midwife appointment earlier. Baby is 2/5ths engaged. Must bounce some more!


----------



## seaweed eater

Good luck, HM! Which flavor did you get? I got lemon/lime. I wasn't given a choice...figured it was the only one they had, but then I saw their fridge stocked with three different colors :growlmad: mine was pretty gross!

Enjoy your bouncing, Smawfl! People say walking up and down stairs helps too. And doing side lunges.


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> Had my midwife appointment earlier. Baby is 2/5ths engaged. Must bounce some more!

Good luck with the bouncing!! :thumbup: You are getting there!!



seaweed eater said:


> Good luck, HM! Which flavor did you get? I got lemon/lime. I wasn't given a choice...figured it was the only one they had, but then I saw their fridge stocked with three different colors :growlmad: mine was pretty gross!

I got orange... They didnt give me a choice either, just handed it to me the last time I had been the office to refrigerate at home. Hopefully never have to do that again lol.

Just got back from the doctor and he said I am looking good :thumbup: Blood Pressure is looking real good, I'm measuring right on with where I need to be, and my baby boys heart is sounding good :) Now we just gotta wait on glucose results!


----------



## anneliese

ds congrats on the baby!! Will you guys be posting photos here? I'd love to see the new additions!

And thanks for the support everyone, it really helps :hugs:

It looks like DH will have his semen analysis this Friday and we will get the results back next Wednesday. Excited for that as I really want some answers. The doctor said no BDing for 4 days prior to the test, but I am a bit worried because by the time he gives his sample we will have not BD'd for 5 days (5 days 9 hours actually, I calculated :haha:) and from what I've read online they say no sex for min 2 days, max 5-7. So, I hope we don't get an altered reading because some sperm are dead or damaged from being in there too long. We also didn't BD at all for 3 weeks before this last session on Saturday, so I hope it's not backed up with dead sperm or something :haha:. Anyway, we will see soon.

Mini, do you think you will be going for any testing soon? I also stopped tempting for the past month and a half because I'm frankly sick of it. Although I have really regular cycles and after temping, charting and using OPKs since about January, I know my body pretty well and know when I will ovulate based on its signs. I think it would be amazing if we got our BFPs around the same time though :flower:


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - hope the bouncing is doing some good :thumbup: Have you got to the stage where you feel you can't move around the house without the use of leaning on furniture? I'm so sick of not being able to support my own weight!!

Han - yuck, that test sounds horrible. Glad it's not done as standard in the UK. Hope results come back normal, sounds like they should do as everything else is going really well for you :hugs:

Anneliese - oh good, glad DH can get the test done soon and then get the results pretty quickly. Will be really interesting to know exactly what's going on with his man juice! I'm not surprised you've stopped charting. I only did it for about 4 months and that was enough for me!! 

I had my 40 week midwife appointment today. I've been booked in for induction next friday (21st.) My platelets have gone back up to just above 100 so that's really good but they'll still be following the same precautions I discussed with the consultant. It does put my mind at rest a little though. Everything good with baby. I was up a lot last night with what I think might have be contractions. Felt like period pain back pains that came in waves and travelled round to my lower tummy. Not much during the day though. Hope they start up again this evening. I really feel proper labour will start for me during the night, my body seems to go for it more once it gets dark! Fingers crossed! Think i might be loosing my plug too - had a few days of increased CM that's quite sticky and different to how it was previously. Oh and she's currently giving me really really uncomfortable pressure in my bowels!!! Feels like she's trying to come out of my bottom!!! REALLY hope she comes before the 21st, I can't take another week and a half of this!


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat: I hope that labor comes on soon for you then! Sounds like it could be!! Keep us posted if you can! :thumbup:

Got a call back from the OBGYN this morning.... They got my results back and my blood sugar was at 192 and the cut off is 140-145. So my sugar was really high. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for a fasting 3 hour test :cry: And get this, the drink is even more concentrated :sad2: GROSS!!! 
They said if my numbers come back high again that I am going to have to go see a diabetes consultant and try to get my sugar under control with diet changes. If that doesnt work, then I have to take medicine...:cry:


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> Pusscat: I hope that labor comes on soon for you then! Sounds like it could be!! Keep us posted if you can! :thumbup:
> 
> Got a call back from the OBGYN this morning.... They got my results back and my blood sugar was at 192 and the cut off is 140-145. So my sugar was really high. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for a fasting 3 hour test :cry: And get this, the drink is even more concentrated :sad2: GROSS!!!
> They said if my numbers come back high again that I am going to have to go see a diabetes consultant and try to get my sugar under control with diet changes. If that doesnt work, then I have to take medicine...:cry:

Oh no! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hopefully it was just an off day?! Good luck with the next test - when is it? At least you kind of know what to expect now (trying to think of positives for you! :flower:)


----------



## seaweed eater

Anneliese, I'm glad your hubby is getting tested. Looking forward to hearing what you find. :hugs:

HM, I'm sorry about your glucose test :hugs: I hope the three-hour goes better. It's very common to get a false positive on the one-hour. Will be keeping my fingers crossed! With all your morning sickness you've had enough to deal with already. :hugs:

That reminds me -- Shh, how have you been holding up? :hugs: If memory serves, you're scheduled to give birth around the end of next week too, aren't you?! That could be three of us, or even four if Smawfl times it right!

Smawfl, I have a feeling you're going to go sooner though :p I think it will be Pusscat, then you, then me, then Shh. You heard it here first!

Pusscat, I can relate to your frustration, except that yours must be worse since you're a few days ahead of me :cry: but I expect to be induced around the end of next week too if I don't go on my own before that. Seems like there are several of us in third tri on the same clock. It sounds like things are really moving in the right direction for you though, so I'll be surprised if you make it to next Thurs! It's very common, from what I've read/heard, for things to start during the night. I hope tonight is it for you. It really could be anytime. :hugs:

AFM, I had a few painful BHs yesterday while I was walking. I'm really just glad for anything at this point...even if I have to be induced I am just hoping for some progression so my Bishop score is higher. It's probably zero right now! I have an acupuncture session scheduled in a bit. Never done it before and have a needle phobia, so I'm pretty apprehensive :shock: but I've heard really good things about its efficacy in inducing labor, so hopefully it will at least get things moving a little.

Although yesterday as I was having the contractions, I thought, "Would today really be the best day to go into labor? I'm feeling kind of lazy today, do I really want to have a life-changing experience that tests my physical limits right this second?" :haha: Right now is such a strange time!!

Also, I think it's been sinking in for DH that this baby is coming SOON...several times a day he randomly says to me, "So, are you excited?!" -- how are the rest of your partners holding up?


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> Oh no! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hopefully it was just an off day?! Good luck with the next test - when is it? At least you kind of know what to expect now (trying to think of positives for you! :flower:)

Im hoping it was :( I try to eat pretty good but i guess i could change some things. 
The test is tomorrow morning at 9 am. Im hoping it comes out okay.



seaweed eater said:


> HM, I'm sorry about your glucose test :hugs: I hope the three-hour goes better. It's very common to get a false positive on the one-hour. Will be keeping my fingers crossed! With all your morning sickness you've had enough to deal with already. :hugs:

Im hoping it was just a fluke then... I dont really want to take medication :nope:
I hope things move along for you and your LO comes soon :) 
DH is getting excited too :thumbup: He will come up and rub my belly and kiss it and stuff. Though he is getting nervous cause its coming up so quickly lol


----------



## minimoocow

anneliese said:


> Mini, do you think you will be going for any testing soon? I also stopped tempting for the past month and a half because I'm frankly sick of it. Although I have really regular cycles and after temping, charting and using OPKs since about January, I know my body pretty well and know when I will ovulate based on its signs. I think it would be amazing if we got our BFPs around the same time though :flower:

Hi anneliese - Both me and OH mentioned we were TTC a few months back when we went to the docs for seperate things and they were pretty dismissive and just said they won't do anything unless you've been trying 12 months :nope: so I think we have to wait until December.

today I am officially late for AF but I think its because I OV late as I was stressed this month . . . which probably means AF will come when I'm on holiday. The one month I could have done with temping . . . grr grr grr


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies!

*Anneliese *- Good luck with the analysis! Hope you get some answers. Let us know how you get on :thumbup:

*Pusscat *- I'm not too bad moving around the house, I do feel so much more heavier though. And like such an old lady! Have you been offered a sweep before your induction? I think I will get a sweep at 40 weeks, then induction at 42 weeks. I'm going to double check that as at my last midwife appointment I had quite a dappy midwife and didnt really trust what she was saying! Any new twinges last night??

*HanyouMama *- Hope the 3 hour test goes well!

*Seaweed *- I really don't think this baby is going anywhere fast! I reckon it'll be more like Pusscat, you, then Shh, then me! :haha:
How have your BH;s been? I'm still getting loads, but they are not at all painful.
How did you get on with the acupuncture?
My DH is excited now, but think it's only just dawned on him that there will be an actual baby soon :haha: We had an antenatal class on Tuesday and he was taking notes and asking lots of questions bless him :cloud9:

*Mini *- Can you try and lie to the GP? Say you've been trying a little longer than you actually have? Hope you have a lovely holiday! Where are you off to?


----------



## smawfl

OMG I'm in SINGLE figures!!!


----------



## Pusscat

YAY smawfl - single figure is very exciting. Hope it really is that sion for you but try not to become to fixated on those tickers. If only they were always true!! The midwife looked into if j could have a sweep but found its not recommended if you have low platelets. If I really really wanted one she thinks I could go into hospital for one but as I'm already booked for the induction she didn't think it would be worth it and might be difficult to get an appointment at this stage anyway. I slept really well last night thank goodness so didn't feel any twinges. However I've had a few back cramps this morning :thumbup:

Mini - any sign of AF? Hope not! :dust: to you and anneliese

Seaweed - accupuncture with a fear of needles? Now that is real dedication to this eviction campaign! Hope it went well? I know what you mean about scheduling baby's arrival! I woke up this morning with the opposite thought, I thought 'right then, I have just had a fantastic sleep, today would be the perfect day to give birth!' DH also agrees today would be good. He's got to a stage at work where he's finished off all the little bits he'd wanted to get done before paternity leave! He's being extremely loving and protective at the moment. He says he gets excited every time his mobile rings at work!


----------



## gaiagirl

You ladies are all soooo close! I'm watching closely but still overwhelmed with a crazy workload so again I'll update on the weekend :) I hope there's another baby by then!

I've heard membrane sweeps are painful so yah...I'll be avoiding that. Induction at 42 weeks and that's about it for me! I wont be able to have a homebirth after 42 weeks I believe, so that would be awfully disappointing. Also can't have one before 37/38 weeks either...so too early wouldn't be good!

And....I have SO much still to prepare!

Ok I'll check in this weekend :)


----------



## seaweed eater

The acupuncture was ok...the needles did make me sweat a little! I think I had some weak contractions while I was there but nothing dramatic, and none really since then. The acupuncturist said she would start with a "mild" treatment, and I know it often takes more than one, so I'm still hopeful.

I'm actually going again TODAY...my blood pressure has been up this week and I think it is heading nowhere good. So I hope I still have a week but it may not even be that long. Wasn't going to go back to acupuncture until Sunday but it seems better to do more earlier now.

Pusscat, let's you and I both have our babies today, shall we?! :happydance: Have you felt anything else today?

Smawfl, congrats on single digits! :yipee: I hope things start soon for you!


----------



## smawfl

*Pusscat *- I seem to flit between wanting baby to come and wanting to enjoy my mini holiday before baby arrives. I'm getting used to doing not a lot! Glad you slept better, hope the cramps and twinges come back!

*Gaia *- Hope the workload is ok and you enjoy a relaxing weekend!

*Seaweed *- Hope the acupuncture works for you today!

Went to a monkey music class with my cousin and her 6 month old earlier, so cute! Looking forward to doing lots of activities with my LO!


----------



## Shh

HanyouMama said:


> Pusscat: I hope that labor comes on soon for you then! Sounds like it could be!! Keep us posted if you can! :thumbup:
> 
> Got a call back from the OBGYN this morning.... They got my results back and my blood sugar was at 192 and the cut off is 140-145. So my sugar was really high. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for a fasting 3 hour test :cry: And get this, the drink is even more concentrated :sad2: GROSS!!!
> They said if my numbers come back high again that I am going to have to go see a diabetes consultant and try to get my sugar under control with diet changes. If that doesnt work, then I have to take medicine...:cry:

Aww hun, best of luck, I've done a lot of reading/learning through experience on this one, so give me a shout if they do require you to take action :hugs:


----------



## Shh

Oooh, lots of babes so close to coming!

I have to say, if offered a sweep I'd definitely give it a go over/at least before induction, but thats just my preference. Also - get on the 'baby come out' campaign, DTD, walking lots, going up and down the stairs sideways, have a bad curry to get the bowels moving etc!

I'm scheduled for a section on the 26th, so I'm sure you ladies will beat me to it! I'm getting excited but nervous too. I've got a LOT to do in the next 10 days before I'm admitted to hospital!


----------



## seaweed eater

Shh, I'm definitely going to ask if I can get a sweep tomorrow when I see the doctor, but I think with cervix completely closed I can't have one, right? :( I will definitely ask for one before Pitocin if I can manage to dilate at all with Cervidil.

I've been doing everything possible but no baby :( short of eating even more pineapple, I guess! But who knows if that even works. Had a long acupuncture session with electrical stimulation followed by a 3-mile walk. Taking EPO orally and vaginally every day. If all of that doesn't encourage him I don't really know what will.


----------



## HanyouMama

Shh said:


> Aww hun, best of luck, I've done a lot of reading/learning through experience on this one, so give me a shout if they do require you to take action :hugs:

Thank you :flower: I definitely will if I need to take action. They said I should be receiving a phone call with results. Im hoping tomorrow... I just want to know!!


----------



## Shh

seaweed eater said:


> Shh, I'm definitely going to ask if I can get a sweep tomorrow when I see the doctor, but I think with cervix completely closed I can't have one, right? :( I will definitely ask for one before Pitocin if I can manage to dilate at all with Cervidil.
> 
> I've been doing everything possible but no baby :( short of eating even more pineapple, I guess! But who knows if that even works. Had a long acupuncture session with electrical stimulation followed by a 3-mile walk. Taking EPO orally and vaginally every day. If all of that doesn't encourage him I don't really know what will.

Tee hee - full on campaigning then! My midwife said the only things she thinks that work are nipple twiddling and sex! :blush:

You're right though, if cervix isn't right then no sweep, thats what happened to me last time (even at 41+5), so induction it was.


----------



## seaweed eater

Ah yeah, we've also tried DTD a few times since full term with no results. My friend told me you have to be dilated for that to work? I guess I don't see why you would...maybe I can talk DH into trying again :haha:

I've just watched a movie alternating a warm compress from one boob to the other...it brought on some BHs so that's something, but I no longer have any faith in the efficacy of those to actually change my cervix! :wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

How are we all doing today, ladies? Any more baby news? :flower:

Just had an appointment, no change in cervix or baby, everything still at absolute zero and could not get the sweep I was hoping for...BUT the doctor said if my blood pressure stays ok I won't have to be induced until the 24th or 25th. That takes off a whole lot of pressure. :happydance: My BP has been up this week but is still borderline, and I've now spoken to two doctors and neither seemed very concerned, so I'm trying not to worry about it. But I will be taking it 3 times a day from now on.

Hope everyone else is feeling well today :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

All good today, still no sign from me but I dont expect anything anytime soon!

Did quite a bit of walking and cleaning / nesting this morning. Dont think it did much apart from give me an achy back!!

Met up with my pilates group for coffee today, one of the girls has had her baby and sounds like she had the kind of labour I want.. super quick and only gas and air!!


----------



## smawfl

Seaweed, good news on the induction!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Got results of 3 hour, I failed it. :cry: They are referring me to a diabetes specialist. Just have to wait for them to call me and set up an appointment...
I really was hoping I wouldn't have it... Now im feeling sorry for myself...
Plus last night I was having a hard time breathing and unusual feeling abdominal pain and I hadn't felt baby move for hours, so I called my Doctor and he had me go to labor and delivery to get checked out. Everything was okay, thank god. Little stinker started kicking around as soon as they put the monitors on me. They said I looked fine and to just try to relax. The pain was more than likely just stretching pains and the breathing just my other organs swishing up on my lungs. I hope it doesnt get worse cause its hard to breath when I lay down.

Sorry of the long, woe-is-me post...


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww HM, you poor thing, I'm so sorry about the GD. :hugs: You really haven't had an easy time of it, have you? I hope you are able to get things under control with minimal effort. Please keep us posted.

It's hard with the abdominal pain and new sensations in third tri, and the reduction in movement too. I started feeling some more stuff and it's so hard to tell what to take seriously and what not to. Good for you for going to get checked out. Better safe!


----------



## gaiagirl

Aww that's hard Hanyou. Sucks about the GD, hopefully controllable with just careful diet, and really only for 10 or so weeks! It'll be over soon...


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> Awww HM, you poor thing, I'm so sorry about the GD. :hugs: You really haven't had an easy time of it, have you? I hope you are able to get things under control with minimal effort. Please keep us posted.
> 
> It's hard with the abdominal pain and new sensations in third tri, and the reduction in movement too. I started feeling some more stuff and it's so hard to tell what to take seriously and what not to. Good for you for going to get checked out. Better safe!




gaiagirl said:


> Aww that's hard Hanyou. Sucks about the GD, hopefully controllable with just careful diet, and really only for 10 or so weeks! It'll be over soon...

Thanks Ladies, I really appreciate the support. 
It really is different feeling now that Im getting so big. Its hard to figure out what is growing pains and what is bad pains. I was mostly concerned because I couldnt get baby to move not matter what I tried.

I am hoping that the GD will be controlled by diet. I just want baby to be healthy.


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm sure baby is just fine! Actually, the science on GD indicates that it's actually quite overblown and there are not NEARLY the negative outcomes we seem to hear about. It's true that some women do gain excess weight and have bigger babies, but actually not that many more statistically than WITHOUT GD! I was considering turning down the testing because of this but decided to go ahead because of our plans to home birth. Seriously though, you have the same likelihood of a healthy happy baby as you did before this test result!


----------



## Shh

Totally echo the others, try not to worry about the GD too much, it absolutely sucks (speaking from experience!), but you will go on to have a healthy baby. Start controlling your diet straight away, cut out sugars (this is the worst bit, EVERYTHING nice has sugar in it imo!) and cut back on things with natural sugar in them, fruit etc, also try to cut down on carbs as these won't help your glucose levels. Its hard to have such a radical change in diet, but honestly, much better than the 4 injections a day I'm on! Thinking of you hun, please let me know if you have any questions xx


----------



## smawfl

Sorry about the GD Hany! They will closely monitor you now which in my opinion isn't a bad thing.

39 weeks today! I can't believe its just one week left to my due date! 

I'm now almost hoping baby comes in the next couple of days as I've got a wedding to go to on thursday with nothing to wear!

I have a feeling we will get a Pusscat style birth announcement today....!


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - thank you for your optimism but nothing happening here :cry: Happy 39 weeks to you and hope baby comes before the wedding. People who give birth before their due date don't know how lucky they are! 

Han - sorry to hear about the test result :hugs: Lots of good advice from the other ladies and I'd definitely echo the advice to try and take control through diet, really worth a big push to try and avoid medication. 

Seaweed - excellent news about the induction! So if you make it to the 24th ish how many weeks will you be?


----------



## seaweed eater

The 24th is 40+11 by my dates and 40+9 by the doctor's. I keep reading that 40+7 and 40+8 are common days for FTMs to go into labor (but it's so hard to get a sense of the entire distribution!) so hopefully that will be just the time I need.

Hope all three of us have babies this weekend! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

I still think this weekend, pusscat!


----------



## Pusscat

Excellent, well I'm 40 +7 tomorrow so hope your very unscientific research findings are correct :winkwink:


----------



## HanyouMama

Thanks Ladies. Its going to be really hard to change what I eat because I love fruit :( and bread... So this is going to be difficult. 
Just waiting on the phone call from the specialist now. I dont think they will call until monday since most offices are closed on the weekends here.

Hoping to see some birth announcements soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat hang in there!!! I can only imagine the impatience, I'm already getting pangs of it. It's definitely only a few days away now though, no if ands or buts about that!


----------



## seaweed eater

Just thinking of all you ladies and hoping someone is in labor right now :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

No labour here :)

How about over there?!


----------



## Pusscat

Same here Smawfl. A friend who was due on the same day as me had her baby yesterday. Have to admit my first reaction was to burst into tears! I am now taking it as a positive sign that my baby could also come any time now.


----------



## Pusscat

Ooooh, ladies, I think I'm making progress! I just had a bloody show! It came out in the shower and was just like people describe, very thick (tmi alert: it was just hanging out of me, I had to pull it away) and tinged with blood. Never been so excited to see a bit of blood! So this afternoon I shall be mostly bouncing on my ball! Still got the period pain back cramps but yet to be convinced I've had a contraction.


----------



## smawfl

:hugs: Pusscat - Your baby will be in your arms before you know it!

My mum has been over this morning, vacuuming and bathroom cleaning for me bless her.:thumbup:

My friend is being induced tomorrow, she had mild GD and they wont let her go over her EDD. Poor thing is so fed up and has tried everything to get baby moving but no luck yet!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Ooooh, ladies, I think I'm making progress! I just had a bloody show! It came out in the shower and was just like people describe, very thick (tmi alert: it was just hanging out of me, I had to pull it away) and tinged with blood. Never been so excited to see a bit of blood! So this afternoon I shall be mostly bouncing on my ball! Still got the period pain back cramps but yet to be convinced I've had a contraction.



Ooh exciting!!!!!! Think we cross posted and just seen this!

So excited for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Keep me posted!! Not got anything else planned today so will be watching out for your updates!!


----------



## seaweed eater

So exciting, Pusscat! :yipee: I bet she is coming SOON!

I thought something might be starting last night...no contractions, but a lot of pressure and, for lack of a better way to describe it, new sensations in my pelvis. Thought maybe the baby was engaging, or trying to. I tried to help him out for about an hour and then went to sleep. Not convinced anything is different this morning...but still, as always, hoping today is the day! :thumbup:

Eeeeeek Pusscat I am really excited for you and can't wait to hear how it goes. :hugs:

Have been wondering about FSB and DS as well -- how is motherhood treating you?


----------



## smawfl

Exciting Seaweed! Something could be happening for you too!

I think my bump looks lower today,possibly baby has dropped slightly.


----------



## HanyouMama

:yipee: OH!!! So exciting! I can't wait to hear some updates!:yipee:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay! Lots of fun updates coming :):)

I've had a crap day today. Lack of sleep and the start of the week makes for a kinda negative attitude today. Just feeling kind of down and low...very much done with work but still have two weeks to go. The thought of two weeks is exhausting.


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry gaiagirl :hugs: can you do anything fun to pamper yourself? Mondays are hard!

It turned out to be nothing last night...oh well! Remember, I predicted the 17th would be the day...looking unlikely now :haha: I was born 40+4 so he's now later than I was!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks seaweed, I'm being such a wimp today. Just wish I had an office job or something a bit less mentally and physically demanding. And maybe something that tested my patience less than 120 teenagers in a day. Lol.

Anyways lots of delivery dust to you guys! Your announcements will lift my spirits this week :):)


----------



## smawfl

Sorry you had a tough day Gaia!

Seaweed - any more twinges?

Pussycat - how are you getting on?

Not much happening here. Waiting and trying to keep busy!


----------



## Pusscat

My hopes of being woken in the night by contractions came to nothing :cry: I think I had a few mild contractions yesterday, nothing regular or painful though. Lost a few more little bits of plug. DH working from home today and just hope I make some progress! Might go for a walk around the whole village. 

Seaweed & smawfl - labour thoughts being sent your way. A new kind of baby dust is needed here I think - 'get the baby out dust' to you both :dust:

Gaia - I think by the time I'm posting this your Monday will be over, so that's a good thing! I completely understand your feelings, I felt the same, but fortunately it was the few weeks before the summer holidays so I could get away with slacking off a bit! One good thing about being so busy and not just sitting at a desk watching the clock is that time WILL pass more quickly and you will be finished before you know it :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

You're right Pusscat! And I hope you're in labour as I type ;)

Today IS the day for a birth announcement...I just know it!


----------



## smawfl

Something is definitely happening though Pusscat! Hurry up baby Pusscat!


----------



## seaweed eater

LABOR DUST to both of you girls! :dust:

I'm sorry nothing ended up happening, Pusscat. Losing plug is a good sign of progress! Hoping today is your day.

Nothing else happening here except that I hurt my ankle :cry: fortunately my knee is better from a few weeks back, but I need to stop overdoing it! If it has a chance to get better, I guess I will try to cut down my walks.

Also our doula just told me that she has another client being induced starting tomorrow. She has a backup in case I start labor, but of course I would rather have her there than someone I have never met. Hopefully the chance to be so inconvenient will be just the inspiration baby needs :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Induction scheduled for Sunday evening. Let's go baby!


----------



## smawfl

Exciting!!

My friend went in for induction yesterday, can't wait to hear her news!


----------



## smawfl

Aww my friend had her baby girl yesterday morning! Can't believe I'll be next!

No update from Pusscat recently..hope that's a birth announcement is imminent! 

Got my cousins wedding today. Last night painted my nails for the wedding. Wondered whether it will be the last chance I'll get to paint them for a while...!

Apparently my whole family think I'm gonna go into labour today! My cousin (bride) thinks my waters are gonna break in church just as she walks down the aisle!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Aww my friend had her baby girl yesterday morning! Can't believe I'll be next!
> 
> No update from Pusscat recently..hope that's a birth announcement is imminent!
> 
> Got my cousins wedding today. Last night painted my nails for the wedding. Wondered whether it will be the last chance I'll get to paint them for a while...!
> 
> Apparently my whole family think I'm gonna go into labour today! My cousin (bride) thinks my waters are gonna break in church just as she walks down the aisle!

Hope the wedding is good today and definitely hope you manage to hold on until tomorrow! I think the bride just wants a funny story to tell at your expense! And good job with painting your toenails! Mine are naked for the first time in years as I just couldn't be bothered to go through the contortions necessary to paint them again. Baby belly will be gone soon so I'll do it then! Beyond caring what they look like!

Baby is still within bump. But I'm fairly sure I'm having contractions! Started this morning at 5am. They feel like very severe period pains, but just in my back. Not the tummy tightening feeling I was expecting. At the moment they're coming every 8 mins or so and last only about 20 seconds. They make me have to concentrate and breathe but not horrendous pain, so that makes me doubt whether this is it or not?! DH at work, but can get back in about 10 mins so I'm having to judge when to call him home!


----------



## smawfl

I painted my fingernails last night! Had a pedicure during the day yesterday too.. not been able to reach my toes in ages!! :haha::haha:

Sounds positive Pusscat!! Hope they progress for you!!! Exciting :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

That definitely sounds like something Pusscat! Woohoo! Will be checking back throughout the day :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooohhh, fingers crossed, Pusscat. I so hope this is it for you!!!

Nothing going on here. My pattern since 38 weeks has been to have an emotional breakdown every Thursday with the week milestone. I'm already grumpy this morning because instead of weekly pregnancy newsletters I got "Your baby is one week old!" newsletters!! Argh come on!! You'd think they would know better! :growlmad:


----------



## ds0910

seaweed eater said:


> So exciting, Pusscat! :yipee: I bet she is coming SOON!
> 
> I thought something might be starting last night...no contractions, but a lot of pressure and, for lack of a better way to describe it, new sensations in my pelvis. Thought maybe the baby was engaging, or trying to. I tried to help him out for about an hour and then went to sleep. Not convinced anything is different this morning...but still, as always, hoping today is the day! :thumbup:
> 
> Eeeeeek Pusscat I am really excited for you and can't wait to hear how it goes. :hugs:
> 
> Have been wondering about FSB and DS as well -- how is motherhood treating you?

Motherhood is wonderful yet draining lol, but in the best way:cloud9: I just look at my little guy and I almost start crying lol. Hopefully I will settle down soon though, as at every sound he makes I jump and freak praying it is normal and he is ok. That part is quite stressful!

HM- so sorry about the GD. I'm sure that is tough, but hang in there!

Pusscat- Sounds great!! Little pusscat will be here REALLY soon and all the wait will be more than worth it, promise:hugs:

AFM- still recovering, slowly but surely. It's frustrating though because the way little man likes to be comforted requires me to sit up straight which hurts my bottom if I do it too long so hubby is having to do a lot of the feeding and rocking:sad1: My iron has also dropped again even though I have been taking a suppliment since 36wks pregnant and it has only dropped after birth. Hopefully the bleeding I am still having is normal and all is well.

Well gotta run. Can't wait to check back and see all the lovely birth announcements!!!!


----------



## Pusscat

My lovely Decemberists, my journey that started with you all nearly a year ago is now complete. Baby pusscat arrived at 8:39 am this morning. Currently snuggled in my arms contentedly sleeping. She is perfect in every way. Got to stay in hospital overnight as I had to have an episiotomy. Will fill in birth details and photo once we get settled back at home. I'm a very happy, if not slightly sore and exhausted, mummy. Good luck to seaweed and smawfl if you go into labour before I next post. We can do this ladies!! It's truly amazing what our bodies can do.


----------



## smawfl

Awwwww another proud aunty moment!! Congratulations Pusscat!!! So pleased for you! Xxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Congratulations Pusscat :cloud9: saw your pic on facebook, she is so beautiful!! I'm so glad she decided to come on her own. Hope labor went well, can't wait to hear more details :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Hmmmm I *think* I may have just had a bloody show?! Seriously the tiniest amount, blink and you miss it type thing but I shall be keeping an eye on things! I'm a bit scared!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ah you're going to see, I was right: Pusscat, Smawfl, me, then Shh!


----------



## Shh

Congratulations Pusscat!!! Thats brilliant news! Enjoy those amazing newborn cuddles, I'm jealous!

And exciting exciting Smawfl and Seaweed, I can't wait to hear more news!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks hon, I'm guessing Munchkin's birthday will be Tuesday, but we could end up going the same day!

Excited to hear your updates, Smawfl :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats Pusscat!!!! So excited and jealous :) hehe.

Smawfl...fingers crossed for ya!

I just gave my leave notice today so that was exciting! Woot! One week left :):):)


----------



## HanyouMama

Congrats pusscat! I am so happy for you! Cant wait to hear all about your experience and see some pictures of your cutie! :cloud9:


----------



## anneliese

congrats pusscat!! hope you and baby are doing well:hugs:

little update from me: we got back DHs SA results and things look pretty normal :shrug:. Motility is a bit low (around half were dead or not moving), but sperm count is decent (40 million/ml) and morphology is good at 80% normal. The results mention something about a fungus found, so not really sure what that is about and will have to see what the doctor says on Monday when he goes in. I did google a bit and it said this fungus is usually found in the vagina and an over-abundance can cause yeast infections which can then be transferred to your partner. I've never had symptoms of a yeast infection (meaning I've never noticed anything abnormal down there), but suppose it's still possible I have/had a really mild one without any obvious symptoms. Anyway, we will see Monday

And wishing all you ladies safe and smooth deliveries, can't wait to see who has boys and who has girls too!


----------



## smawfl

Nothing much to report here. Having a few tightenings i think,but nothing to write home about.. no more show either.

Hi anneliese. Let us know how you get on on Monday! Try not to google too much xx


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks everyone. We are both doing well. Still in hospital. Have been told we can go home today but they are just so busy it might be a late discharge. Had a difficult first night. She wouldn't settle and needed constant feeding and attention otherwise she got very distressed. Was hard having to deal with it all without DH. But today has been much better and we're working well as a team. I am cheif feeder of course and DH is in charge of everything else. I'm amazed at how good he is with her, it's great! 

Smawfl - my bloody show lasted from Monday to labour starting, gradually building in quantity. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## smawfl

Good luck for tomorrow seaweed! X


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Smawfl! :hugs: Happy due date!!! I'm sorry it was a false alarm, but it still sounds like progress. Hopefully things will get started soon!

Anneliese, I'm glad the SA came back normal, but I can imagine it is confusing not to have a better sense of what is going on :hugs: I hope it's not a yeast infection, but if it is at least you should be able to clear it up quickly! Please keep us posted.

Pusscat, I'm sorry you had a rough night and that your husband wasn't there with you. Is that standard in the UK? At my hospital they let partners room in unless it's a shared room AND the other woman isn't comfortable with it.

Gaia, congrats on giving your leave notice! :happydance: Just a few more weeks until full term!!


----------



## smawfl

Having mild contractions,perhaps every 9-13 mins. And just had full on bloody show. Think this could be it... so scared!


----------



## Pusscat

Oh wow, good luck smawfl! You might get a due date baby - lucky lady! You'll do amazingly, don't worry! 

And good luck to seaweed. You will do amazingly too!

Such an exciting time! 

We're currently waiting for midwife to visit us at home. Got back at 10 last night. Had good night, baby slept lots!


----------



## seaweed eater

Eeeeek, good luck Smawfl! Can't wait to hear updates :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Smawfl don't be scared, you can do this and you'll be amazing!

Seaweed good luck to you too.

Won't be many pregnant ladies left on here soon :):):)


----------



## seaweed eater

So I had lost all hope of anything happening before I went in tonight, but I just had a bloody show!!! I could not be more excited :wohoo:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay yay yay! Let's get this show on the road :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Great news seaweed! Who'd have thought we'd get excited over a bloody show?! Any pains?

It's 1am and my contractions have definitely ramped up a gear. Have been trying to get some sleep but gonna have to time them I think


----------



## seaweed eater

I know, right? :haha: I can't remember the last time something so disgusting made my day. Feeling a little crampy and pressurey but honestly nothing too different from what I've felt before.

I'll be posting updates here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1199217-a.html

Best of luck Smawfl, sounds like things are really getting going! Will be thinking of you and eagerly awaiting your updates :hugs: maybe our babies will both come on Monday!


----------



## smawfl

Fingers crossed! Good luck seaweed! big hugs x


----------



## smawfl

Just come back from the hospital. Was checked out and only 3cm. Going to try and get some sleep now.

Glad you started on your own seaweed!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sleep well, Smawfl, things will be moving for you soon hon :hugs:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

ds0910 said:


> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> So exciting, Pusscat! :yipee: I bet she is coming SOON!
> 
> I thought something might be starting last night...no contractions, but a lot of pressure and, for lack of a better way to describe it, new sensations in my pelvis. Thought maybe the baby was engaging, or trying to. I tried to help him out for about an hour and then went to sleep. Not convinced anything is different this morning...but still, as always, hoping today is the day! :thumbup:
> 
> Eeeeeek Pusscat I am really excited for you and can't wait to hear how it goes. :hugs:
> 
> Have been wondering about FSB and DS as well -- how is motherhood treating you?
> 
> Motherhood is wonderful yet draining lol, but in the best way:cloud9: I just look at my little guy and I almost start crying lol. Hopefully I will settle down soon though, as at every sound he makes I jump and freak praying it is normal and he is ok. That part is quite stressful!
> 
> HM- so sorry about the GD. I'm sure that is tough, but hang in there!
> 
> Pusscat- Sounds great!! Little pusscat will be here REALLY soon and all the wait will be more than worth it, promise:hugs:
> 
> AFM- still recovering, slowly but surely. It's frustrating though because the way little man likes to be comforted requires me to sit up straight which hurts my bottom if I do it too long so hubby is having to do a lot of the feeding and rocking:sad1: My iron has also dropped again even though I have been taking a suppliment since 36wks pregnant and it has only dropped after birth. Hopefully the bleeding I am still having is normal and all is well.
> 
> Well gotta run. Can't wait to check back and see all the lovely birth announcements!!!!Click to expand...


Oh my goodness - have I missed you guys. I really am sorry for being so awful at keeping in touch. I got so excited reading through about 15 pages... Pretty disgusted in myself to have gone so long without checking in though. 

My laptop should be repaired by the end of the month and I can't wait to share my lil Princes pics with all his Decemberist aunties (and cousins) lol!!!! I think I'll do an attachment maybe? Or figure out how to pm? I don't have an fb account but I'm thinking of creating one - so I can stop adding my friends on DHs!!! 

I'm sorry in advance if I've skipped anyone... Massive congrats to you DS on your no doubt gorgeous son (I know what you mean by mega stresses that he's okay - you just don't want ANYTHING to be wrong with them do you). And congrats Pusscat on you no doubt beautiful daughter!! I'm sure you're both just in complete awe right now! The feeling doesn't seem to be wearing off for me!

Seaweed and Smawfl - I see you're in one of the most amazing stages of your life... Embrace it - labour is such a magical experience as the outcome is like no other!! And I can say that despite it hurting like a b*tch!!! Ha!! Labour dust to you both!

I'm just off to register little man and make him all official! I look forward to checking back in (it'll be a lot sooner than I have been) to hearing the wonderful birth announcements!!!

Take good care ladies. Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, did you end up giving birth today?! Munchkin is here! How cool would it be to have given birth on the same day? Hope everything is going well :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## smawfl

I am so proud to let you all know Baby Smawfl was born early this morning! (25th September) She is a pink one :pink: so in love. she weighed 7lbs 2oz and is amazing. hardest and most amazing thing I've ever done. water birth with just gas and air!

congratulations seaweed!! knew you'd be before me ;)


----------



## seaweed eater

Congratulations Smawfl!!! Enjoy your bundle and rest up :hugs: we have some hard work ahead of us!


----------



## gaiagirl

Double yay! Omg what an awesome day!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Oh ladies - congratulations to you and yours!! And well done!! Enjoy your new past time of staring at your bundle of sweetness in absolute awe!! x:cloud9:


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - i'm so happy to hear your news. It sounds like you did an amazing job. Looking forward to hearing about your experience of a water birth. Welcome to the world baby girl smawfl.

Seaweed - congratulations again! Hope you're getting on ok. Saw your photo on fb - he is absolutely stunning! Really handsome.

I am still meaning to write my birth story but want to do it properly when I have time to think properly. These first few days have been an extreme rollercoaster of emotions. We're doing well though, just tired and I'm finding breastfeeding so much more difficult than I was expecting. Can't believe something so natural takes so much practice. My nipples are so sore. Persevering for as long as I can though as it is so satisfying hearing her swallow my milk.

Are other new mummys breastfeeding? How are you finding it? Please say it gets better!


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat, obviously I cannot say from personal experience but I have MANY friends who have gone through it. Almost every single one says that it takes 6-8 weeks to finally be 'easy'. You can do it, just think of the amazing benefits and advantages you are giving to her! I think so many women expect it to be easy and that's why the 'drop-out' rate is so high! But in reality, it's a learned skill more than an instinct and you'll get it down in no time!

Hope everyone is doing well with their little bundles! I'm so jealous...but 3 WORK DAYS LEFT! So that really helps :)


----------



## minimoocow

Just checking in on holiday - seems i go away for a few days and you all have babies!!!!

Massive congrats to seaweed and smawfl hope you are enjoying you new mummyhood! Did we sort out the issues with posting pics? If so let me know auntie mini needs to coo over the new arrivals!

Pusscat - as Gaia says I hear it takes a few weeks to settle down so stick with it if you can - and if you can't don't beat yourself up about it 

Anneliese - the results sound good. Have u got anything else lined up test wise? 

If I have missed someone apologies I will update better when I get back

Mini Xxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Sending lots of :hugs: to you Pusscat. I can totally identify with the rollercoaster of emotions. I think Munchkin is actually BFing as well as could be expected for now -- he has enough diapers and normal weight loss, etc -- but we decided to start supplementing with formula since his glucose wasn't improving. I felt guilty and disappointed about it but I know it is the right thing for him, and everyone has been encouraging about how it's only temporary and things will be different once my milk comes in. Anyway, the point of this story is just to say that I hope you are not feeling too badly about how your girl is doing. I think so many babies just have one temporary issue or another, and because we're tired and hormonal and all of this is so new, it's impossible not to get very worried about things, but really they are just temporary issues that will get better soon, and our babies will be just fine. :hugs:

I don't know what you're doing for your nipples but have you tried olive oil? I got some bruises and cracks on the first day and a nurse told me to put olive oil on them. I rub some on after every time I pump (which is after every time I feed) and let them air dry, and I think it has really helped. Of course, I still have colostrum and am on a pretty regular feeding pattern due to Munchkin being in the ICN so your situation may be substantially more challenging. In any case, sending good thoughts. <3


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - i'm so happy to hear your news. It sounds like you did an amazing job. Looking forward to hearing about your experience of a water birth. Welcome to the world baby girl smawfl.
> 
> Seaweed - congratulations again! Hope you're getting on ok. Saw your photo on fb - he is absolutely stunning! Really handsome.
> 
> I am still meaning to write my birth story but want to do it properly when I have time to think properly. These first few days have been an extreme rollercoaster of emotions. We're doing well though, just tired and I'm finding breastfeeding so much more difficult than I was expecting. Can't believe something so natural takes so much practice. My nipples are so sore. Persevering for as long as I can though as it is so satisfying hearing her swallow my milk.
> 
> Are other new mummys breastfeeding? How are you finding it? Please say it gets better!

Hey Pusscat! I hear you on wanting to write a 'proper' birth story! I do too! Especially as mine was quite eventful despite te worlds smoothest pregnancy... Put it this way, the first time I vomited throughout my entire pregnancy was during labour... Aaarrrhhh!! 

I completely empathise with your feelings of an emotional rollercoaster! Wish I was more informed about how tough BFing is! DEFINITELY worth persevering! I think when LO was 4 days old, we needed to top-up/supplement. This broke my heart completely! I felt so awful and like a failure as I just wasn't producing enough to fulfil his (huge) appetite!! I was also petrified that it would reduce my milk flow further! However, I'd be BFing ALL day literally and he just wasn't getting enough. In addition my nipples were cracked, bleeding, scabbed over - and each time he'd latch on (he has one almighty pull) it brought tears to my eyes!

Now, I mainly struggle with getting a routine for BFing, expressing and FFing! However, BFing is now second nature and milk rolls out of LOs mouth when he gets milk drunk - so there's light at the end of the tunnel - I promise!! I highly recomend lansinoh - I got mine from amazon for about £8... worth every penny and doesn't need wiping off before BFing.

I was expressing half an oz week 1 (completely mortified and beating myself up again)... Now I express at least 5 oz. As I say, for me, it's just sussing when's best to do what but I feel so much more contented now - I know you will too... Hang in there... It gets MUcH better! DH gives a bottle of expressed milk or formula at night but occasionally I need to top up with formula during the day!! There's just no 'feeding manual' to help us out ey!!

I bet you're doing an amazing job - I think it's natural for our concerns, worry, anxiety, disappointment!! Yet we don't always realise how well we're doing. Crazy that I don't have this rational conversation with myself!! x



minimoocow said:


> Just checking in on holiday - seems i go away for a few days and you all have babies!!!!
> 
> Massive congrats to seaweed and smawfl hope you are enjoying you new mummyhood! Did we sort out the issues with posting pics? If so let me know auntie mini needs to coo over the new arrivals!
> 
> Pusscat - as Gaia says I hear it takes a few weeks to settle down so stick with it if you can - and if you can't don't beat yourself up about it
> 
> Anneliese - the results sound good. Have u got anything else lined up test wise?
> 
> If I have missed someone apologies I will update better when I get back
> 
> Mini Xxxx

Hey mini - hope you're well... I'm also wondering whether there's any news on posting pics? Smawfl is usually the one to organise us but I think she'll be 'a little tied up' constantly staring at her princess for now!! 



seaweed eater said:


> Sending lots of :hugs: to you Pusscat. I can totally identify with the rollercoaster of emotions. I think Munchkin is actually BFing as well as could be expected for now -- he has enough diapers and normal weight loss, etc -- but we decided to start supplementing with formula since his glucose wasn't improving. I felt guilty and disappointed about it but I know it is the right thing for him, and everyone has been encouraging about how it's only temporary and things will be different once my milk comes in. Anyway, the point of this story is just to say that I hope you are not feeling too badly about how your girl is doing. I think so many babies just have one temporary issue or another, and because we're tired and hormonal and all of this is so new, it's impossible not to get very worried about things, but really they are just temporary issues that will get better soon, and our babies will be just fine. :hugs:
> 
> I don't know what you're doing for your nipples but have you tried olive oil? I got some bruises and cracks on the first day and a nurse told me to put olive oil on them. I rub some on after every time I pump (which is after every time I feed) and let them air dry, and I think it has really helped. Of course, I still have colostrum and am on a pretty regular feeding pattern due to Munchkin being in the ICN so your situation may be substantially more challenging. In any case, sending good thoughts. <3

Hey seaweed - I think you took the words right out of my mouth!! I hope you and LO are doing well. I'm really sorry and not meaning to sound silly, what's ICN? Is LO okay? I hope so.

Sending all of you lots of love x


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm sure almost everyone is busy with babies now but I have to share --- it's my LAST DAY OF WORK! For over a year!!!!!! I cannot believe it!


----------



## HanyouMama

Gaia I bet you are so excited! I cant wait until I can go on leave too! 


The control of diet and my sugar testing is going well :thumbup: Let's hope thats all I have to do and that I wont need any medication or insulin to control it. The supplies are pretty pricy as is and I dont know if I can afford medication too...


----------



## seaweed eater

Wondering how Shh is doing! Wasn't her section this week? Hope you are doing well, hon!

HM, glad things are going well so far with controlling your sugar. I hope you don't need medication to control it, too!

Gaiagirl, congratulations on finishing work :yipee: I bet that feels amazing! Did you do anything to celebrate? How are you spending your time?

Well, Munchkin and I are finally home. FSB, I wouldn't have known what the ICN was before this week too, and I don't even know if it is the same term used in other hospitals...it is the intermediate care unit. Munchkin had some trouble with body temp, sugar, and platelets for his first few days. It doesn't seem like it was due to an infection or any sort of long term problem, and it may have had to do with the medication I take for my blood pressure (which I wish I had known could have this effect). However, he seems, as the doctor said, to have turned the corner, so today we finally took him home. :cloud9: It is so amazing to welcome him into our normal life and not have to deal with all the hospital protocols! It really feels like the start of our real lives together.


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for all the words of support ladies, it really helps. I reached a low point yesterday when one of my nipples was unbelievably sore and was bleeding. I rang the midwife and she suggested trying some different holds. I also got some nipple shields. I'm currently sat with baby feeding in rugby ball hold and it's such a relief, feels so much better. I can happily feed in cross cradle hold on other boob so think this hold tricks baby into thinking this is her favourite boob! 

Gaia - congratulations on finishing work! Now let the waiting and cleaning commence!!

Mini -glad you're doing the job without insulin. I think we forget how lucky we are to have the NHS in the UK - pregnant ladies get all drugs free. We moan about it so much when we should be extremely thankful for it!

It's my birthday today. Hope baby behaves herself for her mummy! My mum's coming over with a nice big chocolate cake which she baked at 9 last night! Grandma knows what mummy needs!


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - great to hear munchkin is home. Enjoy your new family life


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone is well! Sorry I've been gone for a while, we are settling in to life with our new baby daughter and loving every minute!

Here is my birth story!!

Will catch up with everyone soon!

xxx


Well here goes, Ive been wanting to get this down but have been overwhelmed by the amazing feeling of having a new baby daughter! Have to say we are both completely smitten, its such an amazing feeling!!

After the wedding on the Thursday, I was exhausted on Friday and slept and rested most of the day. I had had loads of Braxton Hicks throughout the last stage of my pregnancy but non that I was ever aware of until actually touching the bump but on Friday I noticed a small cramp low down with a handful of the BH but I dismissed it thinking Id overdone it at the wedding.

Then on Saturday I had the tiniest amount of bloody show and some more BH cramping but nothing much else to report.

Then Sunday morning I had the full on bloody show so thought, right, things are definitely going in the right direction now! I had contractions which were pretty mild and irregular which I could deal with quite easily. They did get stronger during the night and I dont think I slept much as I was aware that I wanted to time them on my app! Doh.

Monday 24th came and the contractions were a little stronger, but still irregular so I hooked up the TENS and used that to ease the pain a little. At 11 am we decided to go to the hospital. I was only 3cm so was sent home and Im glad we did as I much preferred being in the comfort of my own home.

Contractions then became stronger through the day and at 10pm we called the hospital again as I decided the TENS was just not working as well, and I found the higher intensity setting very annoying! They said to come in and as soon as I put the phone down, my waters broke!! Was completely unexpected and very much felt like a gush! Luckily I had already put a pad on so didnt make any mess in my living room carpet LOL.

After my waters broke, the contractions became MUCH stronger and at 11pm I was told I was 5cm. Yay, I wouldnt have to go home again! I knew they wouldnt send me home with my waters gone but it was still such a relief to hear Id progressed passes the earlier 3cm!

My midwife asked whether I had a birth plan and I said I didnt and I was happy to go along with what she suggested. She said how about trying the birthing pool to relax a little which I was definitely up for. I knew I wanted to try this, but didnt really want to give birth in there but once I got in it was amazing, I immediately relaxed and felt so much more comfortable. The midwife also showed me how to use the gas and air which I absolutely LOVED too. DH found it amusing that I became very spaced out and kept saying the gas and air was amazing stuff!

Pretty quickly I felt the contractions get even closer together and soon felt the urge to push. I remember not being able to control what was happening and accepted that my body knew what it was doing and I just went with it. DH was amazing supplying me with alternate sips of water and gas & air.

I was still completely in the zone at this point, my eyes were closed and I didnt make much sound at all. Once I felt the ring of fire I knew we were almost there and couldnt believe it when DH and the midwife kept commenting on how much hair they could see! At that point I felt down and touching my babies head as it crowned was amazing and really spurred me on! I kept pushing with each contraction and at the point my midwife told DH to press the midwife call button to get a second midwife in I knew we were almost there as they need two midwives at the delivery. That spurred me on again and with the last few pushes Alexia Anna was born at 1:23am on 25th September weighing 7lbs 2oz!

As she was put on my chest I finally opened my eyes and came back out of the zone and was there and now. I cried and sobbed with happiness! DH was the first to check and announced she was a girl! I cried even more :)

I have to say from being terrified of the thought of giving birth, my whole experience was extremely positive and looking back I think I was very lucky to have a speedy labour with just gas and air, and the environment and water birth really made it for me. We had skin to skin for a good three hours while I delivered the placenta and they stitched me up (2nd degree tear)

We are completely smitten, shes such a good baby and we cant remember life without her now!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## gaiagirl

Awwww, what an amazing and lovely story smawfl!

I am so happy for you and so glad that you had such an incredible experience! Sounds like you did an amazing job :)

Also, love her name! Beautiful!


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Gaia!

Just updated our first page, hope this is all accurate!


:baby: * Decemberists Births!* :baby:
*BERDC99 *- Olivia - Born 5th July 2012 :pink:
*Bambi1985 *- Ellie - Born 11th August 2012 :pink:
*Spiceeb *- Layla - Born 14th August 2012 :pink:
*FeelSoBlessed *- ?? - Born 31st August 2012 :blue: (8lbs 1oz)
*DS0910 *- ?? - Born 6th September :blue: (8lbs 8oz) 
*Pusscat *- ?? - Born 21st September 2012 :pink:
*Seaweed **Eater *- ?? - Born 24th September 2012 :blue:
*Smawfl *- Alexia - Born 25th September 2012 :pink: (7lbs 2oz)


I wonder how Shh is getting on??


----------



## gaiagirl

Lots of names to fill in! And yes, Shhh must have some news by now :):)


----------



## seaweed eater

Loved reading your birth story, Smawfl :hugs: you did amazingly well!! And I love her name!

Gaiagirl, happy 35 weeks! You are getting so close...I'm so excited for you :hugs:

Munchkin was 7 lb 6 oz at birth. I don't want his name posted on here so he can stay ??...or you can list him as "Munchkin." :)

How is everyone feeling? Today has been a little challenging...the baby has been quasi cluster feeding and has barely slept since morning, and the weather is very warm, which is good for keeping him warm but very uncomfortable for me as I am living with a mini furnace on my chest most of the day! We are not supposed to open the windows but we just gave in and did, because I'm sweating buckets and don't want to get dehydrated. I figure if I am this warm he can probably handle it!


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - I'm so happy for you that you had such an amazing birth experience and thank you for sharing it with us, you told the story very well! Beautiful name too. 

Baby pusscat was 7lb 8.5oz at birth. Can't decide whether to use her name on here. Have a feeling it will just slip out sooner or later!

Baby was weighed today and she is now 7lb 11oz - very good to know!

Seaweed - I feel for you with the cluster feeding, Emilia does it most evenings.Must be even worse with the heat as well. :hugs:

Things are still challenging here. Got mastitis on Sunday so on antibiotics for that. But health visitor said today it might be pointless taking them as it's probably just a blockage and not an infection. I'm still taking them but will stop as soon as it's cleared up. And then there's the complication of the thrush baby has in her mouth. The antibiotics won't be helping that get better. And the health visitor thinks I probably have thrush in my breasts which means we're just passing it back and forth, with the antibiotics preventing any chance of it clearing. It's all a bit too much!!! At least my nipples have healed and the main thing is baby is well and gaining weight. Been struggling to stay positive though.

Hope all mummys and mummy's to be are doing well, sorry to bring the mood down!


----------



## minimoocow

Pusscat . . . it didn't take long for that to slip out . . . like the next paragraph! Beautiful name though - its on DHs wish list if we ever have a girl!
As for the rest - sounds really painful hope it all clears up soon. Have you tried any BF groups? I think there are loads around here and some ladies think they are great for sharing tips to eliviate the pain.

Smawfl - lovely story. Sounds like a really peaceful experience (if thats possible?!)

AFM I think I OV yesterday, I've started temping again and we are back to actively trying so hope to join you ladies soon!


----------



## Pusscat

Oh dear :wacko: :blush: Well there you go, that's solved that one then!! I'm planning on going to some bf groups once dh returns to work. Quite a few around here so hopefully will find one I like.

Good luck with this cycle. You will have a lot of experienced advice on here to call upon once you get that bfp and the resulting baby!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well! I'm feeling good here. Getting used to life with our baby and loving every minute. :cloud9: 

Seaweed - we went through a cluster feeding phase here too, was difficult but Baby Smawfl has now settled into feeding every 3.5/4hrs which gives us some rest throughout the night. How's the heat?

Pusscat - :haha: gorgeous name! Well done on the weight gain! At the last weigh in Baby Smawfl was back up to birth weight after dropping 9% which we're really pleased about.
Sorry about the mastitis and thrush! Try to stay positive, definitely sounds like you're doing a fab job if she's putting on weight :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Mini - yep the birth was very peaceful :cloud9: I really couldn't have hoped for a better experience :thumbup:
Yay for OV, and I'll be stalking your chart if that's ok :thumbup: Good luck for this cycle.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> I'll be stalking your chart if that's ok :thumbup: Good luck for this cycle.

All stalkers welcome! Its going to be really nice having so many friends to ask questions (and when I do finally get a lo you'll all have been through the tough times and will be able to guide me so its all wins from here!!!)


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> I'll be stalking your chart if that's ok :thumbup: Good luck for this cycle.
> 
> All stalkers welcome! Its going to be really nice having so many friends to ask questions (and when I do finally get a lo you'll all have been through the tough times and will be able to guide me so its all wins from here!!!)Click to expand...


:thumbup: Definitely! You know we're always here for you :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh Pusscat, you poor thing, no wonder you were uncomfortable! Thrush AND mastitis :hugs: I'm sure BFing will be a breeze once those are taken care of. I'm scared of developing thrush, it sounds like there's no sure way of avoiding it and then it's such a pain to get rid of. Hope everything clears up very soon :hugs:

Mini, I'm excited that you are actively trying again! :hugs: Loads of :dust: to you!

We are doing great here today -- got a good nap in this afternoon, which makes it a good day :p just enjoying spending time with the kiddo. No complaints!


----------



## Pusscat

I've finally managed to get my birth story written down! There is a traumatic section so please don't read if you think it might not be a good idea! But it all turned out fine, so don't worry. And I really wanted to tell it like it was. It is very very long, so well done if you get through it all :thumbup:

*Pusscat's Birth Story​*

*20th September 2012*, the day before induction was booked, 41 +4 weeks.

I woke up at 5am with back cramps. Think I knew this was the start of things. They were bearable but I couldnt sleep though them, also with the thought that this might be it! So I got up and had breakfast. DH went to work as we couldnt be sure if it was the real thing and if so how long it was going to take. I wasnt entirely happy with him going, but knew I could call him back at any time if I needed to. I watched the usual day time tv and started timing the contractions with an app on my phone. I became fairly convinced they were real. They were coming every 10 or 15 minutes or so. I was only really feeling it in my back, like very intense period pain. DH text later in the morning to see how I was and I told him I thought they were contractions. So he came home. 

Throughout the afternoon and evening the contractions got stronger and more regular. I put my TENS machine on and it helped in the form of a distraction, but dont think it did anything for the pain. So as I got each contraction I had to press the boost button on the TENS machine and the start button on my contraction timer. At least it gave me something else to think about! 

We had fish and chips for dinner but neither of us could eat much of it. DH was really nervous and I was in pain!

We watched some Father Ted  the episode where birds steal Father Jacks glasses. This is the only TV I remember watching. It was on all afternoon and evening but I couldnt concentrate on it.

We decided to ring the hospital once contractions were about 5 mins apart, lasting for at least a minute. Got told that the Royal was closed as they were full, so had to phone the General. Got told to take some paracetamol and have a bath. The bath made the contractions 10 times worse  it was awful having such a strong contraction in the bath. And then having to get out with them intensified. Phoned the Royal back to tell them the contractions had got stronger and thank goodness they had re-opened, so they said we could go in.

Left for hospital at about 10:30. Car journey was very uncomfortable, especially roundabouts! Once we were at hospital we had to wait an hour in the waiting room. Contractions were very strong at that point and it was hell having to wait in that room. Eventually we got called to an assessment room where we stayed for about 5 hours. The midwife examined me (the examinations felt worse than the contractions.) Also got put on the monitor, which I also found very uncomfortable and made Emilia squirm around and increased her heart rate, which meant I had to have it on for longer to check she calmed down! 

I eventually got some gas and air which took a while to get used to, but became very useful. I got DH to take my TENS machine off, but instead of turning it off he turned it up to maximum!!! That made me yell!! I tried to stay active, but at some points I nearly fell asleep between contractions. Got annoyed with DH for eating crisps and rattling the packet loudly. Tried listening to music (Dizzy Rascal, because I felt like I was at a disco), but once a contraction came on it annoyed me too much. Going to the toilet was horrible  having a contraction on the toilet was awful! Watched people walking past outside and felt annoyed with them because they werent in as much pain as me!

At about 5am I started to feel like I needed to push and with the next contraction I either peed or my waters started to break (think it was pee in all honesty!) We pressed the button for the midwife and she examined me. As she examined me my waters broke and the relief was immense!

This was when we got transferred to an actual delivery room. Tried lots of different positions and kept up with the gas and air, although at this point it was starting to lose its effect. Started to get very tired, I was using every single muscle in my body. For some unnatural reason I really felt the urge to straighten out my legs with each contraction, rather than open them out. To the point where DH and the midwife had to hold them down to stop me!

The proper pushing stage was the most exhausting and extreme hour or so of my life. I could tell the good pushes because they came in 2 waves, the first fairly strong, then Id take a breath, and then the next would be even stronger. The last pushing stage wasnt what Id call painful, just extreme effort. I didnt bother with the gas and air at that stage because it was too confusing having to think about when to breath it in, when to put it down, when to grab my legs, when to hold my breath, when to push. They could see her head when I did the good pushes, but I just couldnt get her any further. 

Then things changed and it was decided I needed help. Emilias heart rate had been low for 20 minutes and they were worried she was getting distressed. I was only really made aware of this after the 20 minutes, so I didnt have any time to get worried and I was happy to get any help to get her out. The doctor came in and it was a doctor who I had seen before when we had come for an appointment to discuss my low platelets. He had said at that meeting that they wouldnt be able to do a ventouse delivery, but as my platelets were 122 at the time of delivery he said that was absolutely fine and they would go ahead with the ventouse. First I had to have an episiotomy, which having dreaded before labour, I didnt actually feel at all. And then they put the cap on. I certainly felt that. But the worst pain was to come. With my next push I had to push and the doctor pulled. I was the worst feeling of my life. It felt like my baby was being ripped from me. It felt violent. I screamed a lot. But it only lasted a minute or so. And it was necessary for the health of me and my baby. And then she was out and crying and on my chest. And the relief and love was instant. 

Emilia was born at 8:39am on Friday 21st September 2012, weighing 7lb 8.5oz. She was perfect and the birth hadnt hurt her at all, apart from a bit of a bump on her head from the cap. 

She was taken away to be cleaned up and I couldnt have immediate skin to skin contact as I had be stitched up. The stitches were fine, I was on such a high, sucking on the gas and air, staring over at DH crying as he had his first cuddle with his daughter. I was amazed at how alert she was straight away, looking around at her surroundings quite calmly.

After the stitches, and many apologies from the doctor (he really seemed concerned that hed hurt me!), I got my first cuddle and fed Emilia :cloud9: I was very happy. 

We spent the next day, night and following day in hospital. My stay wasnt the best. They were extremely busy and I wasnt in a room with other ladies who had just had their babies. The other ladies were being induced or monitored and I felt very conscious of my crying baby overnight. The night was horrible and I felt very alone. I pushed the button for help lots of times and the midwives always came. Wasnt the same as having DH there though (not that hed have known what to do!) I was counting down the minutes until he came back on Saturday morning. He got up really early and went to Morrisons and the pharmacy, buying lots of baby things now that he realised we actually had a baby! We didnt get discharged until 9 that evening, despite no one really coming to check on us all day. There was no point in us being there all day and we had thought wed be able to go once the doctors had done their rounds in the morning. But they were so busy we were bottom of the list of things to do I think (even though they were desperate for beds.)

So we eventually left on Saturday night, a new family of 3.


----------



## smawfl

Thanks for sharing Pusscat,sound like it was definitely traumatic in places but you coped brilliantly and you have your healthy baby. I chuckled in places as there were a couple of parts I could relate to as I thought the same! First the annoying tens machine,then having contractions while on the toilet! Oh and I was exactly the same with my tens and contractions app _as soon as one came I ramped up the tens and started the app!


----------



## smawfl

Oh just seen the pic,beautiful!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thank you for sharing, Pusscat :hugs: you did such a great job with some difficult circumstances! And your daughter is beautiful :cloud9:

I had the same experience with the TENS machine, I think it was mostly just a distraction, and after a certain point I kept forgetting to turn it down at the end of each contraction, so the next contraction would come and I would have nowhere to "boost" it to :dohh: that was annoying!

I also had the same experience with the shower as you describe with the bath. It felt like it made things worse and then even worse again when I got out. :nope: Maybe that means that it moved things along, but it wasn't pleasant! I was surprised, since I thought water would be the best pain relief I could imagine.

I have been working on an abbreviated birth story (in addition to the maximum-detail one mostly for my own memories :haha:) and hope to post it here soon!

Hope everyone is doing well today. I think the sleep deprivation is starting to catch up with me. I think Munchkin is getting a little grumpy too. Aren't they supposed to get 12-14 hours of sleep or something? He eats so much, I can't imagine how he could possibly get that much!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> I have been working on an abbreviated birth story (in addition to the maximum-detail one mostly for my own memories :haha:) and hope to post it here soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today. I think the sleep deprivation is starting to catch up with me. I think Munchkin is getting a little grumpy too. Aren't they supposed to get 12-14 hours of sleep or something? He eats so much, I can't imagine how he could possibly get that much!

Would love to read your birth story Seaweed!

Are you managing to get any naps in during the day? I find that really helps me. As I'm breastfeeding the night shift all falls on me so I need to have something during the day to recharge my batteries otherwise I'd be a zombie. I also go to bed an hour or so before DH which gives me a chance to sleep a bit while he keeps an eye on A.


----------



## anneliese

Congrats on the deliveries everyone, glad everything went well and you all were able to bring home healthy little ones :). And pusscat love the pic, she is gorgeous.

As for me, I got my first BFP today. I'm honestly in shock. I don't know when I ovulated since I didn't start temping until the very end of the month, but if I ovulated when I normally do, I'm anywhere from 4 weeks 6 days to 5 weeks 1 day. I have had brown discharge for about the past week though and then about 3 or 4 days ago a very light flow of red blood, so I hope everything is ok. I will go to the doctors to take a blood test soon. I want to get excited, but honestly I am a bit worried because of the blood/discharge and I don't really have any other symptoms so far except sore boobs and being hungry a lot. Anyway, here is my test from today, the first line is the test line and turned even darker than the control line, so hope it's a good sign

https://i45.tinypic.com/330basg.jpg


----------



## smawfl

OMG Anneliese CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooo happy for your!! Keep an eye on the bleeding but I think it's very common. Sending lots of love and hugs! xx


----------



## anneliese

thanks so much smawfl :hugs:. Hope you and baby are doing well too :flower:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! I think something like 25% of women have some early bleeding, and regardless - a BFP means a fertilized and implanted egg so it's always such a good sign!

I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## anneliese

thanks gaia and wow I didn't realize you were so far along already! Maybe time drags on when you're pregnant, but for me it feels like it feels like your pregnancies have flown by lol!


----------



## smawfl

Love the new tickers Anneliese! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

It's totally both! I look back and cannot believe how quickly some of it has gone by...but at the same time I feel like I have been pregnant FOREVER! 

I have a feeling the last 2-3 weeks will be the longest, once I'm all ready and finished the preparations and just WAITING.


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG YAY ANNELIESE!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
Couldn't be more thrilled for you, hon. Bleeding is pretty common and often turns out perfectly fine, so I am hopeful for you! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Congrats Anneliese!!!! I am so excited for you!! :dance::yipee:


----------



## ds0910

Congrats Anneliese!!! So happy for you!

Pusscat- beautiful baby!

CONGRATS TO ALL THE NEW MOMMIES!!!!!

Just wanted to check in with everyone. I'm with Pusscat on the mastitis! Had a REALLY bad case of it a couple weeks ago, took the whole round of antibiotics, was off them for maybe 3 days and BAM!! was right back again. So now I am on my 2nd round of meds. I haven't felt that horrible in a WHILE!! Massive fever, crazy chills, body aches so bad I wished someone would just knock me out for a few days, ugh!!!! But other that baby having diaper rash and some colic, all is well in the DS household. Hubby went back to work today so this is my first day on my own. So far it is going very well.

I can't remember who asked, I think it was Puss, but I am BF by pumping. Baby wasn't nursing well from the breast so and lost a good bit of weight the first couple days so I decided as long as he was getting breastmilk I would rather pump and put it in a bottle and KNOW that he was getting enough. Better run. Congrats to all the new mommies and best of luck to the mommies to be and TTCers. 

Here is my heart:cloud9: Horrible pic of me, but he is beautiful LOL
 



Attached Files:







100_1219.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8


----------



## anneliese

thanks ladies, I'm already feeling nervous about firsts scans and everything, but I'm sure you can all relate to that.

lol ds I love his expression, it looks so adult like already


----------



## Pusscat

Anneliese - that is fantastic news, congratulations! It's really exciting to have another BFP for the Decemberists. Try to relax as much as possible - everything will be fine!


----------



## Pusscat

DS - Gorgeous picture. You look so so happy and baby is very handsome! Sounds like we've had a similar time, sorry to hear your mastitis was so hard to clear. I've still got a blockage there, I can feel a lump. But don't think it's infected anymore. Really hope it doesn't come back. Glad you're getting on with the pumping. I've just had a terrible feed. She sees to have got into the habit of having a screaming fit every time I try to feed her on the right boob. It's a nightmare. Really difficult to get her to latch on and then painful when she's feeding. I can really see the appeal of pumping! But so frustrating that she's OK on the other side! Just got to keep going and hope we both get better at this right boob.


----------



## minimoocow

Anneliese - Wow . . . that is a def BFP - such a dark line! We are back to actively trying so hopefully I can join you soon - would be good to be bump buddies! I keep looking in the TTC section for a group but they just don't compare to the decemberists!!!

DS - I think you look like a proud mummy. Great pic of you both. That mastitus sounds truely aweful hope you are over the worst


----------



## anneliese

Thanks mini, I'm really rooting for you. I obviously know how difficult it can be to wait while others get their BFPs instead. This is the most stupid thing, and it may be coincidental, but this was one of the only months so far were I felt kind relaxed and felt like I wouldn't be too let down if we didn't conceive. We also got back DH's SA results and I felt like it wasn't going to happen any time soon. So maybe there really is some truth to not "trying so hard", but maybe not, who knows. I just hope you get your BFP soon and if not you are able to find some answers from a doctor soon :flower:


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing? Breast feeding is still going well here although A now tends to guzzle and takes in air which makes her windy. I've tried Infacol today so hopefully that will help.

She was weighed again yesterday and now weighs 7lbs 11oz so I'm really pleased, my milk is working :happydance:

Is anyone getting into a routine yet? DH went back to work yesterday and it's just been me and A. I'm not sure where the day goes though! Today we went out for a walk to the shops, first time we've been out just the two of us so quite momentus! Next milestone is driving somewhere with her as I've not done that on my own yet either! And then there's feeding in public..! That's the big one.. has anyone BF in public yet??

DS0910 - Sorry about your mastitis. Your baby is gorgeous!!

Pusscat - sorry about your mastitis too!

Mini - Of course no one compares to us :winkwink: You're a Decemberist and it wouldn't be the same without you in here too! I'm sure you BFP is just around the corner! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

DS, I love the photo! Very cute. What a handsome little man!

I'm sorry about all the mastitis :hugs: I hope both of you are back to 100% soon!

:hugs: Mini, I have total faith that it will happen very soon for you. After that chemical...another BFP has to be around the corner! It would be so great for you and Anneliese to both have summer babies!

Smawfl, good for you for taking her out for a walk. I've actually taken Munchkin in the car but not walking yet. I've been a little paranoid about germs, so somehow having him in the car feels less scary than walking around in a public place with other people around who can talk to us. I should really take a walk with him soon though. I haven't truly nursed in public yet, just in private places around people I didn't want to show my breasts to (like my brother and our house cleaners), but I think I'm getting a little better at using the cover. It was definitely tricky at first. To be honest, I had to latch him on quickly and then put the cover on over him. :haha: I would recommend practicing your NIP technique at home before you go out!

We don't have a routine yet. Usually he's awake most of the day, with a couple of naps, and during the night he wakes every 2-3 hours for a feed, except the past few days when he's made a habit of being awake 3-5 AM :wacko: but really, every day is different.
He weighed 8 lb 5 oz as of Monday and is starting to grow out of "newborn" size clothes and diapers, which I can't believe! I'm nostalgic already!


----------



## smawfl

What cover are you using Seaweed? I will definitely have to practice how I'll feed in public.

I'm the same, I wont BF in front of males (dad, brother, FIL etc) but I'm OK with women.

A is the same, she's outgrown newborn, I expected them to last more than two weeks! It's amazing to see them grow though isn't it. I think she is changing overnight at the moment!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ok, time to write up a short(ish!) birth story. Here goes.

I was scheduled for an induction starting at 7:30 in the evening on Sunday, 9/23, 10 days overdue. At 3 PM I had a bloody show! :happydance: We went for dinner around 6 and I started feeling what I thought were contractions. They were extremely mild, just barely uncomfortable. I didn't time them but DH thought they were about 10 minutes apart.

At the hospital, I checked in and started my initial CTG strip. My contractions were every 4-5 minutes! Still very tolerable and lasting 30 seconds or less. However, the only change in my cervix was that I was a fingertip dilated instead of not at all, and it was still too posterior for a membrane sweep. So it was clearly very early labor.

The nurses let us walk around the hospital for a couple of hours and see how things progressed before starting the induction. I was still noticing mild, regular contractions, but there was no real progress by the time we got back, so we decided to insert the Cervidil. This was around midnight. The plan was to remove it at noon and see how things were going.

I thought I would be able to sleep, but the contractions started getting closer together and more uncomfortable, I was on an intermittent blood pressure monitor that squeezed my arm every 15 minutes, and I was dying to pee (they'd asked me to drink a lot of water) but had to wait at least an hour so the Cervidil wouldn't come out -- all of which prevented me from falling asleep. By the time I was able to use the restroom, contractions were around 3 minutes apart and getting more uncomfortable.

So, I didn't end up getting any sleep. I got out of bed around 4 AM and sat on the birthing ball and listened to some music. I figured I should let DH sleep since we could be in for a long labor. I finally woke him up around 5 to help me get the TENS machine set up. That helped for a while, until I got to the highest setting and started forgetting to reset it from "boost" mode when contractions were over, which made it irritating when the next contraction would come and it was already at the maximum...and pretty soon the batteries died, anyway. Since DH was awake, I also started vocalizing (exhaling on a low "ohhhhhhhh") which, strangely, I actually think was the most helpful thing I tried for pain relief the entire time.

As contractions got closer together and more intense, we tried a lot of things for pain relief: different positions, walking, massage, the shower, the TENS again. Nothing really helped very much. I was having mostly back labor (though baby was not posterior) and started feeling an extreme urge to push. The urge to push was really difficult to deal with because all of my pain coping plans involved relaxation, but I felt like if I relaxed I would start pushing involuntarily. I was pretty sure I wasn't actually fully dilated yet so I did NOT want to push.

I first said the word "epidural" sometime around 7:30, though I wasn't quite serious about the idea yet, and around 8 I made up my mind to get one. The urge to push was just making things too hard, and besides, I was exhausted and really wanted to get back in bed, but the contractions were too uncomfortable. DH was really great about encouraging me to stick with it, since he knew I hadn't wanted an epidural, but I really did want one now, and eventually we called in the nurse.

The nurse had been refusing to check me because she didn't want to dislodge the Cervidil, but when I mentioned the urge to push, she agreed to check me. I was 6 cm! I was thrilled, because I had basically made up my mind about the epidural but knew it was riskier to have one before around 5-6 cm.

The epidural was helpful -- I still felt the urge to push, but the pain was gone, AND I could lie down and try to nap. I don't know if I'm happy that I got one, but it turned out well in the sense that it didn't lead to further interventions, and I know at the time it felt absolutely necessary.

My OB came around 9 and checked me again, and I was 9 cm. He broke my water. Around 9:40 I was complete. I labored down for a little while as everyone got into position. Pushing officially started a little before 10.

Everyone thought it would be quick, because pushing was all I'd wanted to do for hours and his head was so low, but it took 3!! hours! I don't know if it was the epidural limiting my muscle control, or having to push lying down, or if it would have been so long anyway. The baby, who had been coping really well for all of labor, started having heart decelerations, but fortunately nothing necessitating any urgent action. The doctor mentioned forceps once in passing, but I persisted and ultimately managed to push the baby out myself!

The baby came out already crying, having started before he was even fully born :cloud9: he was also covered in meconium so instead of getting delayed cord clamping and starting to bond right away, he was whisked off for suctioning. He was put back on my chest a few minutes later though. We tried breastfeeding but, although he was very motivated, it didn't go well at all. The position was awkward (even now I don't think he could latch with me lying back that way) and I was extremely tired and shaky, and one of my arms was connected to an IV and blood pressure cuff so not much use. So, at some point I gave up and we just looked at each other. DH held him for a few minutes, too.

I had a second degree tear -- I hadn't felt the tear at all but the stitching did hurt, despite the epidural! Recovery was not as bad as I'd feared, either.

That's our story! 20" and 7 lb 6 oz of beautiful baby boy, born 1:03 PM on September 24th. :cloud9: :cloud9: It was a wonderful experience overall! I consider it to have gone very well. I know that with an induction AND epidural the risks for all kinds of other interventions were high, and I'm lucky nothing else was needed. It was so strange and absolutely amazing to meet the baby for the first time when I felt I knew him so well already!

Ok, not so short after all, I guess! :wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, my cover is this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XA148...&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&ref=asc_df_B000XA148Y
It's very cute, but I wish I'd gotten something a little less brightly colored! The point is not to attract attention :p


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Smawfl, my cover is this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XA148...&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&ref=asc_df_B000XA148Y
> It's very cute, but I wish I'd gotten something a little less brightly colored! The point is not to attract attention :p


:thumbup: Thanks Seaweed. That brand seems very popular, I think my friend got one of those too


----------



## smawfl

Also thanks for sharing your Birth Story Seaweed!!


----------



## Pusscat

Thank you for sharing your birth story seaweed :hugs: You did an amazing job, I think most people would have needed intervention after an epidural and 3 hours of pushing. You are one strong lady :thumbup:

I haven't bf in public yet. I'm OK doing it in front of men so hoping the jump to bf in public won't be too big. I'm not planning on using a cover, I'm just going to make sure I wear the right kind of top to keep most things covered! We went out for our first solo trip in the car yesterday - we went to a coffee morning. I fed her there and she was so good :cloud9: much better than the shouty boys who were there. It was really good to talk about our births - I hadn't seen the other ladies since we'd all been pregnant. They had all had non-straightforward births so it was great to talk. We've also been on a few solo walks around the village. Getting out on your own really makes you feel good so go for it if you can! Seaweed - is there no where quiet where you can go for a walk? Maybe you can drive somewhere where you know there won't be many nosy people about!

We went to the health visitor on Wednesday and Emilia now weighs 8lb 3, so all looking good! She's still in newborn clothes but her feet and hands are right at the ends of her sleep suits now, so I don't think they'll last much longer. 0-3 months clothes seem really big though! She still has thrush so we're going to the doctor today to try and get some stronger medicine. There's some gel which works much better than the drops she's been having but they're not recommended for babies under 3 months as it could pose a choking hazard if you put a massive blob of it in her mouth. But the health visitor seemed to think i'd be sensible enough to not do that, so just got to convince doctor too! Must try my hardest to look like I know what I'm doing!!


----------



## smawfl

Anneliese how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Has the spotting gone?

Pusscat were you able to get the stronger meds?


A and I took our first car trip alone today! Granted it was only 5mins down the road to my parents house but still :) mini achievements :)


----------



## Pusscat

Well done smawfl! Any small achievement is worth celebrating in these early days! I enjoyed being in the car alone with Emilia, it was a nice chance to relax and listen to the radio!

Yes, we saw a very nice doctor who gave me what I think we should have been given to start with 2 weeks ago. So we've got the gel for Emilia's mouth and also some different gel for my nipples just to be sure we're not passing it back and forth. Thought I was going to have a nightmare at the doctors because when I was feeding her before we went she kept getting wind and coming off and crying. She was screaming as we left the house but calmed down once we'd been going for a minute in the pram. Then when we got to the doctors she woke up but was just happy to sit and look around with no crying. She attracted a lot of attention and a couple of ladies came over to talk to her which I liked, they said she was very cute :cloud9:

She's just dropped off to sleep so time to try our new medicine!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Girls

I've just logged on and realised it been over a year that we started this group, how has that year flown by so quickly!

Just wanted to thank you all for being so lovely and supportive:flower::flower: you've all made WTT, TTC, pregnancy and now being a mummy really great! :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Wow, over a year! That's awesome, and I cannot believe what a year can bring :):)


----------



## smawfl

Happy 37 Weeks Gaia!!:happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

I was a late joiner to the thread - just looked and my first post was November 11th, but I'm happy to celebrate the decemberists anniversary with you all! :cake:. Looking back at the old TTC thread makes me wonder how all the ladies got on, there were so many of us at the start! I have found so much comfort and support amongst you special group of ladies so thank you all and please let us keep this going as our babies grow up :flower:

I'm off to an nct group today so got to get up a lot more early than I've been used to!! It's going to be a good opportunity to bf in public but still in a safe atmosphere!


----------



## smawfl

Have a lovely day Pusscat! Let us know how you get on BF in public!

I've still not done it yet!


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh I am loving reading back to last year! So fun :)

I wonder what happened with gimgem and nightdaze?! They were really active with us at first!


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh hey I also wanted to ask you already-mommies whether your LOs are dealing with any baby acne yet?! My friends son has the worst case, it's so awful. It made me worry a bit about my poor little guy getting it! I know it's normal and I guess it's a kinda shallow thing to worry about, but the thought of my perfect little baby's face all marked up really bugs me!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - Emilia hasn't had any acne and hoping if we've got this far without it we'll be able to miss it out all together! She's still got her stalk marks on her forehead and eyes but that's just part of her beautiful face so I don't mind them! At least with baby acne it shouldn't last too long. Hope your baby manages to avoid it too though.

The group was good and I did feed her there. However there was only me, one other lady and the group leader there, and it was in a private room, so it wasn't exactly bf in public! But one step closer to it I guess. I'm going to a breastfeeding cafe tomorrow as I want to get some advice. My nipple still has a hole in it that just is not healing and I'm fed up with putting up with the searing pain when she latches on. When she's on the other breast it's great and feel like i've got the latch just right. But it's entirely different on the other side. Hope they can help with the latch on the other side. I don't know if it's right and it's just the nipple damage that's causing the pain. Or if I'm not quite getting her on right. I've been using a nipple shield today to try and give the nipple some time to heal. It's great to feed without the pain but it's really awkward having to hold the shield so that it doesn't peel off and her at the same time!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, a year!! I joined late, but happy birthday Decemberist group! :happydance: It has been so great sharing the TTC and pregnancy journey with you all, and I am excited to watch our LO's grow together too! :flower:
We also just passed 1000 posts! :yipee:

Happy 37 weeks, Gaia!! Hope you are feeling peaceful and patient. I think I did until 38 weeks and then it all went downhill :haha:

Timely question about acne. Munchkin has just started developing it over the past few days. It's not so bad that you can see it from far away, but he does have quite a bit on his cheeks, and I'm guessing it will keep increasing for at least a few more days. :( Poor guy. I have had acne since I was 12, so I feel my genes are at fault!

Pusscat, glad the group was good even if it was just two of you. Small milestones! :thumbup: I hope you get some help with your nipple. That sounds awful. How is the thrush treatment going?

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs: Munchkin seems to have been on a cycle of not sleeping very much for 36 hours and then sleeping great every other night. Both last night and Saturday night he slept 4+4 hours with just a short feed in between. What an amazing feeling! I'm sure now he will never do it again, but I really hope he does! :p


----------



## gaiagirl

You are the 1000th post Seaweed! Haha too bad there's no prize. Just bragging rights.

Sorry about the acne, I have heard its more common in boys and starts about 3 weeks so you are right on target! Ha. I also have heard not to pick it no matter what, which I'm sure you know :) Apparently it is the female hormones we passed them leaving their bodies so hopefully it passes quick for you!

4+4 sounds wonderful, I hope he keeps it up for you!

Pusscat - nice work on BFing outside the home, I think it counts! I'm sorry about the nipple pain but I am sure it'll be resolved soon and you'll be over those early BFing hurdles!


----------



## smawfl

Gaiagirl - I often wonder about Gimgem, nightdaze and there was another girl - her name escapes me. She had a dog with a Christmas hat as her profile picture.. wow baby brain is still strong for me, I cannot for the life of me remember her name!!

We dont have baby acne yet, but A's skin has been quite dry and she has dry patches on her face :( Similarly to Pusscat, A also has a stork mark/strawberry mark in between her eyebrows! Paediatrician said it should fade or dissappear in 6 months or so.

Pusscat - glad you managed to BF, even if it wasn't technically in public :haha:
Sorry about the painful boob. I have pain when A latches on, I think it's my let down reflex? Then once she's settled in the feed it doesn't hurt anymore.

Seaweed - woohoo for the 1000 post! And well done to Munchkin for 4+4! Fingers crossed it continues!


----------



## smawfl

Still no news from Shh? Hope all is ok!


----------



## HanyouMama

It's offical... I can no longer shave my legs without using up all of my energy :dohh: I took a shower and shaved this morning and I am exhausted!!:sleep:


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww...it's autumn and you're pregnant, forget shaving your legs! :haha: You are almost there hon! :hugs:

Gaia, I didn't know that about the acne being a result of the hormones! That's so interesting.

I don't know, girls, I had the 1000th _reply_, but the 1000th _post_ was Pusscat's...


----------



## HanyouMama

I just thought i'd try to get in one last shave so that I didnt feel like a hairy legged beast :haha: Guess im done with that lol


----------



## Pusscat

I agree seaweed - I think it's me who had the 1000th post, so where's my prize?!

Han - forget that razor, you will not care one bit if you're hairy or not when you're in labour. But make the most of some nice long showers, you won't be having many once baby is here!

Smawfl - the girl with the dog in her profile pic was Emily cj I think. It's a shame she disappeared because she was a reception teacher too so we had a lot in common.

Seaweed - wow, what an amazing sleep by Munchkin! You must have felt like a new woman the day after that sleep! Emilia still doesn't have much of a sleep pattern and today has hardly slept at all and has cried after every feed. Maybe it's a growth spurt and she's just trying to increase my milk supply, I've been feeding her every hour or so throughout the day. Tough work for my poor nipples!! Emilia still has thrush and I don't think there's been much of an improvement. So keeping going with her gel and my cream. It says to only give it to her twice a day but thinking I might give her a small extra dose in the middle of the day. 

Big achievement today - I did it, I breast fed in public! I went for a walk with a friend who had a baby a few days before me. We stopped at a cafe and Emilia had been crying most of the way there. So we chose a corner table and I just got on with it. I had made sure I was wearing a vest under my top so stayed mostly covered up. She came off a couple of times with wind but i just quickly let my top drop back down. I didn't look around to see if anyone had noticed, I just focused on Emilia and talking to my friend. I'm so glad I've done it now. Felt a bit weird, but definitely feel I'll be able to do it again.


----------



## minimoocow

Hanyou - sorry but visions of trying to shave legs with a baby bump made me lol!!! I'm not sure I'd trust my OH near me with a razor but I'd let him have a go with my lady shave - maybe you could try that? I think if it makes you feel better then go for it. (I know everyone says when you are in labour you don't care but if you are worrying about it now and it will make you feel better . . .) 

Anneliese - how are you feeling? Hope everything is going well

Shh - Where are you? Please let us know you are ok. Hope you are just very busy!

Seaweed - hurray for long sleeps (although 4 hrs would be a short sleep pre-baby lol!)

Smawfl - as pusscat says I think the girl was Emilycj. I wondered if she'd decided to wait a bit longer but would be good to hear from her if she is about.

Pusscat - wow sounds like a good experience all round.

Gaia - any movements?

AFM I've been feeling a bit miserable. AF arrived last week but before that I had 3 days of pink spotting so thought I might have cracked it . . . then it came with a vengence and I've felt crap all week and I'm 32 at the weekend and feel like time is slipping away from me. I'm a bit fed up with my job but don't want to stop trying to find another . . . . grr grr. Actually i've just re-read that and it sounds worse than I feel but you get the picture . . . !!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Feeling rather down :cry: I got to spend the remainder of my birthday in L&D. 
I went in tonight because I was having cramping that felt like menstrual cramps, baby wasnt moving as much as he normally has been but he was still moving, and my urine smelt funny and burned after i went. I thought it could be a bladder infection or something so I thought it best to get checked out. They checked me and I was 1 cm dilated and 70% effaced. They took my urine and a swab of my cervix to check for a hormone that could indicate labor soon. The swab came back positive, so they had to give me a steroid shot in the hip to help mature his lungs faster in case he was born sooner rather than later and I have to get another one tomorrow. I was also ordered to be put on bed rest until at least 36 weeks and am cleared by a doctor to go back to work.
Im just feeling a bit down because I kind of feel like I did something wrong, even know I know I couldn't have. I dont work a whole lot as is and I am usually sitting down or resting when at home. Im just feeling really emotional and down....

Happy Birthday to me :nope:


----------



## ke29

Hi ladies, havent been on this post for ages but just to let you all know I had a little girl on Monday and we have called her Annabel.

My pregnancy was a bit of a nightmare, at 20 weeks I was told I had a low lying placenta which at the time was totally covering the os so was told I would likely need a c section as it wouldnt move. At 26 weeks I spent a week in hospital suffering with shortness of breath, had various tests and was eventually diagnosed with asthma, probably hormone induced as I have never had symptoms before. That was all fine on medications. Then at 35 weeks I had a scan to check on the location of the placenta which thankfully had moved but the baby was breech and measuring small (although they werent concerned as she was on the bottom end of normal. At 37 weeks I had another scan and she was still breech. 2 days later I went for an ECV however the scan beforehand showed that the litle madam had turned cephalic. 

Fast forward a few weeks and at 40+5 my waters broke, had to go to hospital and have it confirmed and to be booked in for induction at 41 weeks if I hadnt started spontaneous labour before. The following day (40+6) I had cramping for around 7 hours but it stopped. Then at 12.30am on Monday morning I woke up having contractions every 4 minutes, I ran a bath which usually would ease contractions however they intensified and I was in too much discomfort to time them. Within 30 minutes I was in a lot of pain and had started vomiting so DH rang the hospital. They refused to believe that I was as far gone as I was implying and were telling DH that they would see me but they would probably give me pain relief and send me home. We then set off to the hospital and by the time we got there the contractions were back to back. 

Anyway on examination I was 9cm dilated, within 30 minutes I was pushing and Annabel was born. I was quite shocked that she was a girl as I was convinced she was a boy. We had to stay in hospital until late on Monday to observe Annabel with her waters breaking more than 24 hours before labour but everything was fine. 

Everything is going well at home. DS is a bit out of sorts and isnt sure what to make of it all but DH has 3 weeks off in total so he's having lots of 1 to 1 time with him. Breastfeeding is a bloomin nightmare and I have breastfeeding support workers here most days which is the only thing keeping me going with it. That and the fact that they say once she gets to a few weeks old it gets much easier!

Anyway congratulations to everyone that has already delivered and good luck to those due soon xx


----------



## Pusscat

Mini - sorry to hear AF showed after getting your hopes up :hugs: I'm sure you know it but 32 really isn't old these days when it comes to getting pregnant. It will happen for you :flower:

Han - lots and lots of birthday hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: What a day you've had! You know you have nothing to feel guilty about, you are being a brilliant mummy and I am sure you are doing everything possible to look after your baby.

Ke - great to hear from you! Sounds like you had a rough few weeks :hugs::hugs: I hear you with the breastfeeding. Pretty much everyday I decide I hate it and want to give up. But then it gets a bit better and I just push on with it. One day at a time. Still waiting for that magic day when it becomes easy. I'll let you know when it happens because I determined it WILL happen soon. I haven't gone through all this pain for nothing!

Em slept for a 4 hour stretch last night, hurray! Today she's being v clingy though, won't be put in her basket. Oh well, lots of cuddles for mummy then


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Missed you ladies so much!! So glad to hear that in general, everything is going well with you wonderful Decemberists!

I've had a quick read through some of the posts... Massive congrats to you Anneliese... so so pleased to hear your good news. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months... Then some!

Afm... Loving this new job of being a mother. Wow!! Little Prince is thriving and started to chuckle now - absolutely amazing... Best thing ever!!

Just going to jump in the bath and charge phone but thinking of you all and as smawfl said, thank you for continued support on our journey x


----------



## gaiagirl

Ke - congrats! Sorry you had such a rough ride, I hope things settle and stay settled...

FSB - so glad to hear you're enjoying it!!!! I am getting pretty anxious to join you in the next phase. 

Officially on watch now...haha knowing I could be for several weeks!

Last minute things to tie up: new tires on the car, arranging moss removal for the roof, and figuring out why our 3 yr old washer is acting crazy! Ugh sometimes life just gets you down hey (and gets expensive!!!!)

Otherwise all is well though! Cloth diapers all prepped and deep freezer stocked...

Oh also have to in finish a few things in nursery and set up for our home birth! I guess I could use another week...lol


----------



## smawfl

Hi All, how is everyone doing?

I had A weighed yesterday and she's now 8lbs 11oz! (was 7lbs 2oz at birth) so really pleased!

I tried expressing for the first time yesterday as I wanted her to get used to the bottle and she did really well. DH fed her for the first time and he loved it!! :cloud9:

We've had smiles now for a week or so which is so lovely :cloud9: she completely melts my heart!!

Got a christening to go to next weekend so currently on a hunt for a nice outfit with easy boob access! Also need to find a pretty dress for A!


Ke - thanks for coming to update us, massive congratulations to you! 

Mini - sorry to hear AF showed up :hugs:

Pusscat - yay for the 4 hour stretches! A did that too last night, very good for mummy!! Do you give her a dummy? A struggled to take it at first but think over the last couple of days she's got it so has used it to soothe herself on a couple of occasions.

FeelSoBlessed - How cute about the chuckles!!

Gaiagirl - I'm so looking forward to hearing your news! Glad all is well!


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - that's great weight gain, well done you! Glad the expressing went well, I'm quite envious! Think I'd like to do it eventually but want to be fully established with the breast feeding before I try it. Although I do know you need to introduce the bottle early on to get them used to it while they're still young. So maybe it's not for me. That's also why I haven't given her a dummy. Definitely think it would help with the evening crying and DH thinks we should try one. But bf has been so difficult for me I don't want to do anything that risks upsetting the progress we've made. It's a difficult decision!!

Gaia - hope your wait isn't too long but long enough to allow you to get all your jobs done. Very excited for you!

FSB - ah, that's lovely. We've had smiles the past couple of weeks but they're yet to develop into chuckles. 

Em has started making lovely cooing noises and she will have a conversation with me if I copy her noises :cloud9: Going to see the health visitor tomorrow so hoping for some good weight gain, I'll let you know how we get on. Madam is requesting yet another feed so I'd better see to her!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Ke, it is great to hear from you :hugs: I'm sorry things have been rough and I hope it all stabilizes soon! I definitely think now that he is more than a few weeks old things feel a little more under control -- I know it must be totally different with two but hopefully that will be true for you and Annabel too. :hugs: (I love the name, btw!)

Pusscat and Smawfl, I love that we are all on such a similar timeline now with our LOs! :cloud9: Munchkin got his first bottle on Saturday, and he has his doctor appointment tomorrow. I was afraid he wouldn't take the bottle because he still won't take a pacifier, but he was great.

How are you doing with expressing, Smawfl? I find I don't get very much with the pump...it is a little disappointing. Just an ounce or two most times. I should pump more often, but Munchkin sleeps relatively little during the day, and it's hard to tell when he will sleep for at least 20 minutes...and usually when he does I would rather take a nap myself than pump. I've been eating oatmeal every day and I tried pumping earlier in the morning today, and I got substantially more, so I guess I will try to do that.

Pusscat, I can imagine not wanting to mess up your progress with BF given how hard you've had it :hugs: I think it is fantastic that you're sticking with BF by the way. Emilia is lucky to have such a dedicated mother.

Munchkin and I have been exchanging coos too. So adorable! Maybe my favorite milestone so far :cloud9:

Gaiagirl, how are you feeling? I hope you get exactly the one week you need to finish everything, and no more than that :p

HM, oh goodness, I only just saw your post, I guess because it was at the end of a page! I'm so sorry you had so much stress on your birthday :hugs: of course you didn't do anything wrong, please don't feel that!! I hope you can get a lot of support while you're on bedrest...make everyone wait on you hand and foot. You deserve it! :hugs: How have things been since Friday? Please keep us updated!

Mini, I'm sorry about AF and that you were feeling down :hugs: :hugs: I hope you are feeling better now! 32 is still so young. I have a friend who has endometriosis and took a while TTC her first at 30, and ultimately she had three children, the last at 39! Time is in no way slipping away from you. :hugs: I hope you did something fun and self-indulgent over the weekend.

Anneliese, how are you feeling hon? Hope everything is going well!


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> HM, oh goodness, I only just saw your post, I guess because it was at the end of a page! I'm so sorry you had so much stress on your birthday :hugs: of course you didn't do anything wrong, please don't feel that!! I hope you can get a lot of support while you're on bedrest...make everyone wait on you hand and foot. You deserve it! :hugs: How have things been since Friday? Please keep us updated!

Things have been okay. They had to give me some steroid shots to help little ones lungs develop a little bit faster just in case he decides he wants to come a little earlier. The cramping I was feeling as stopped for the most part and there has been no further dilation. They just want me to take it easy and play it safe. My hubby has been real supportive. I am pretty much only allowed to do my homework and some light chores around the house lol.
We will see whether or not I will be able to work again after 36 weeks. The doctor has to sign me off if I am looking good enough to work.


Im glad to hear you all are doing so well!!


----------



## anneliese

fsb: thank you so much!

mini: I am doing well, just trying to not stress myself out about all the things that can go wrong this early. How about you, are you feeling any better? You're coming up to the year mark of ttc soon right? If it doesn't happen naturally hopefully the doctor can give you some answers

As for me had my first proper prenatal appointment last night, doctor was nice and said baby looked good and we got to hear the heartbeat. He dated me at 6 weeks 3 days, which is possible I guess, but I think it's more likely I'm around 7 weeks 2 days. He said the machine can be wrong up to 7 days in either direction though and didn't seem worried. As long as the baby is growing properly I'm not going to stress about it. All I really know is I can't wait until I reach the 12 week point and can feel a little more secure about this pregnancy

edit: I'd link the scan picture, but it's not really clear and the baby is tiny and just looks like a blob so far lol!


----------



## seaweed eater

Anneliese that's huge that you saw the heartbeat!! :happydance: Chances are VERY good that you will have a healthy pregnancy now. So excited for you!


----------



## anneliese

seaweed eater said:


> Anneliese that's huge that you saw the heartbeat!! :happydance: Chances are VERY good that you will have a healthy pregnancy now. So excited for you!

Is it really? I don't know the statistics that well, but I'll always welcome some reassuring ones lol


----------



## seaweed eater

I remember reading that the MC rate is 5% after HB has been detected.


----------



## gaiagirl

I know the rate of miscarriage is much lower after a HB, but I think the BIG drop is after hearing it on a Doppler...just because it means the baby has grown enough to be detectable by Doppler. 

You'll be fine though anneliese! Everything is going to go just beautifully :)


----------



## Pusscat

Anneliese - that's great that the appointment went well :thumbup: We all know how you feel about reaching 12 weeks though. The worry does start to lessen once you reach that mile stone. Then it comes back towards the end!

Han - sounds like the bed rest is working so keep it up!! 

The health visitor trip went well. Emilia now weighs 9lb and is still on track on the growth chart - yay! We were both poorly the past couple of days, I had stomach pains and could hardly eat anything. Then I think Emilia had the same the day after me as she cried most of the day. It was a miserable couple of days. But she's slept most of today and we're both feeling better. 

I've bought some dummies but will only be using them as a last resort! She was sucking on my finger to get to sleep yesterday because she was so agitated. But she hasn't needed it at all today so hope the dummies don't get much use!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies!

Pusscat - I'm pleased with the expressing so far. I think it's probably best to wait until BF is properly established. I was the same with the dummy. I didn't want her to have one but I was finding she was often wanting the breast just to comfort so persevered with the dummy as she wouldn't take it at first.
That's lovely you're having coo conversations :cloud9: Well done on the weight gain! Glad you're both feeling better. 

Seaweed - I agree, it's nice our LO's are doing similar things! How is he getting on with the bottle?
Pumping is going well. I've got the Medela Swing and really rate it. Only takes about 5-10 mins to get 2.5-3oz which I think is pretty good. I've been pumping every other day, while DH gives A the bottle. He loves it and it's nice he can get involved with the feeding too.

Anneliese - so lovely you got to hear the heartbeat :cloud9: and so early on!! Amazing :cloud9: Would love to see the scan pic, even if it is a blob :thumbup:

AFM, all going well here. DH has the day off tomorrow so we have a nice long weekend together. 

How are you getting on with loosing baby weight? I think I've sprung back quite quickly which I'm pleased with. I put on about 3 stone all together and have about 1 stone still to go. I've not been dieting so I think the BF is working at shifting the lbs! :thumbup:

Hope you're all had a nice weekend!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hanyou - how is everything going? I hope you are feeling better and possibly back at work if that is what you want...or resting at home! Either way, please dont be too hard on yourself. Pregnancy and childbirth seem to be so full of unplanned and unforseen circumstances and you have done an amazing job growing that little human so far...:hugs:

So glad everything is going so well for you ladies with newborns! Hard to believe they are over a month...I think we need a new birth story soon :thumbup: Down the the final week countdown...although preparing myself for 2 more weeks...

We have our checklist done, the room we plan to birth in at home is almost totally set up, baby`s room is done, carseat base installed. Just have to pack a hospital bag (in case we have to transfer) and make a playlist for the birth!

Also wanted to share a photo DH and I took last week!
 



Attached Files:







302817_10151491336783065_705407325_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smawfl

Gaia i love the photo!!! :thumbup:

Can't believe you've only got 1 (to 3) weeks to go!! I think yours may be the next birth story... :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Considering that Nov 1 is my LMP due date, I think he will be here by Nov 8. BUT yes...I know it could be much longer...


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Hanyou - how is everything going? I hope you are feeling better and possibly back at work if that is what you want...or resting at home! Either way, please dont be too hard on yourself. Pregnancy and childbirth seem to be so full of unplanned and unforseen circumstances and you have done an amazing job growing that little human so far...:hugs:
> 
> So glad everything is going so well for you ladies with newborns! Hard to believe they are over a month...I think we need a new birth story soon :thumbup: Down the the final week countdown...although preparing myself for 2 more weeks...
> 
> We have our checklist done, the room we plan to birth in at home is almost totally set up, baby`s room is done, carseat base installed. Just have to pack a hospital bag (in case we have to transfer) and make a playlist for the birth!
> 
> Also wanted to share a photo DH and I took last week!

Things I guess could be going okay, just hate not knowing what is going on with my body and all these new pains. I keep getting cramping and stuff when I sit or stand for too long and it takes a long time to go away. I dont think I will be able to go back to work, but I find out tomorrow at my appointment.

It is so crazy that you are so close! I cant wait to hear how everything goes!


----------



## MrsMils

Hello ladies - its Shh here. Admin blocked me the day before I was going into hospital. Apparently you can't have two accounts? I didn't read the rules, I think I explained when I first joined this thread that I wanted to be anonymous as I'm 'real life' friends with people on here and didn't want them to know I was pregnant, I just never switched back. Anyway, grumpy e-mail sent but ho hum, never mind! I'm SO sorry I haven't been in touch, I've only had phone access most of the time and can't use the search on it so couldn't access thread (as it wasn't in my subscribed threads).

Anyway, so much great news from everyone, I'll have a proper read through later and catch up but wanted to quickly get on and update you all as I know you're probably wondering what on earth has happened to me!

I had a little girl on the 25th Sept, by planned section. The build up with the diabetes was horrible with the steroid injections, being stuck on a drip and then a glucose/insulin pump for two days, being tested every hour for 48 hours, so no sleep at all... Birth was lovely, just what I wanted from the section that I was so worried about having. She weighed 7lbs12, so much heavier than expected, with an Apgar of 9 and 9, skin to skin on the operating table and then fed really well in recovery. She continues to feed well, so no special care, but lots and lots of constant testing of her blood, her levels were pretty good and so we were allowed to go home after 48 hours. She's a very clingy baby, I didn't get a second of sleep with her in the hospital - so 4 nights without any AT ALL in total, I was SO pleased to get home so DH could hold her for a bit.

Section recovery has been fine, a bad back hindered it a bit but I've been driving for a week and functioning nearly as normal, looking forward to doing some exercise. She is doing really well, continued on the 75th centile and generally a very contented baby. The nights are worse with her than with DD1, she takes a LONG time to settle.

If anyone wants a name, give me a PM! I'll try and put a picture on a reply too.

Hope you are all well, I'll catch up on all the goings on tonight when I'm inevitable up for hours!! xx


----------



## Pusscat

Woo, congratulations shh! What a nice surprise to come on here and see your birth announcement! The birth sounds like an incredibly long and tiring experience, but glad the section went well and you have recovered well. I'll pm you for the name and pic! It must be very hard work having a clingy baby plus another child to look after. How is your other LO coping? 

Han - how was the appt? 

Gaia - love the seasonal photo!

Smawfl - I am amazed at how effective bf has been in helping me loose the baby weight. My tummy shrunk at an incredible rate! I was really surprised. I didn't weigh myself when I was pregnant so don't know how much I've lost, I just know I'm pretty happy with my body as it is now. Still got extra tummy skin which I think is going to be more tricky to shift. I've got my 6 week check at the end of this week and after that I'll be able to start some proper exercise. I'll be interested to find out if I've had any separation in my tummy muscles. Hope not!

Emilia rolled on to her side for the first time yesterday! She's on the move already! The smiles and giggles are getting more regular. She's becoming a lot more interactive and I'm really enjoying it. Yes, tiny babies are cute, but I prefer them when they become a bit more aware. I feel like I'm finally emerging from those early newborn days. Things are feeling more normal, I feel like I'm getting back to the real world. And with a new little lady with me, which makes the world a whole lot better :cloud9:


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> Han - how was the appt?
> 
> 
> Emilia rolled on to her side for the first time yesterday! She's on the move already! The smiles and giggles are getting more regular. She's becoming a lot more interactive and I'm really enjoying it. Yes, tiny babies are cute, but I prefer them when they become a bit more aware. I feel like I'm finally emerging from those early newborn days. Things are feeling more normal, I feel like I'm getting back to the real world. And with a new little lady with me, which makes the world a whole lot better :cloud9:

The appointment went alright. He said to expect the cramping, but to keep an eye on it and dont over do anything. I also asked about work and he said if I feel that I can work, then try to, but if I don't think that I can or should then don't. DH and I talked about it and he says if I want to try I can, but he would prefer that I don't as to not risk anything. He says my job is just too hot and has too much standing in it. Its kind of sweet how he worries :blush:

That is so great that she is on the move more! I bet it is really exciting! Glad to hear that BF is going well and that its really helping with the weight loss. Im hoping my boy will take to it well.


----------



## smawfl

Shh - massive congratulations! So good to hear from you! Your little lady was born the same day as mine!! :cloud9:

Pusscat - Let us know how you get on at the 6 week check. What sort of thing do they check? I've got mine in a couple of weeks. A will be 7 weeks!
How lovely Emilia has rolled! We are getting loads more smiles too, it's gorgeous :cloud9: and I agree, the interactive stage is lovely!!

Hanyou - make sure you take it easy!

I fed in public for the first time yesterday! Felt very relieved to get it out of the way, but I think I was more concerned with making sure A fed well rather than being embarrassed about showing any flesh!

My Babe Au Lait cover arrived today, looking forward to testing it out!


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats Shh! So glad to hear from you and hear all is well :):)


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy LMP due date, Gaia! :happydance: Still hanging in there? I love that photo with the pumpkin...adorable.

HM, you are getting so close too! :hugs: How are you feeling? Hope you are taking it easy! Your DH sounds sweet.

Shh, congratulations on your girl :cloud9: it sounds like she is doing great but has put you through a lot! It must be so interesting to see the personality differences. I feel like I have heard from many people recently that their second child was more spirited!

Smawfl, it sounds like things are going great! :thumbup: I still have about a third of the weight to lose, and I'm a lot thicker around the middle than before. I have continued losing weight slowly since delivery though, so I think it's on its way off. I'm not that worried about it, and I can wear most of my pre-pregnancy clothes, which is great.

Pusscat, I cannot believe Emilia rolled already :shock: I'm so not ready for them to be on the move yet! :haha: I absolutely love the smiles and cooing though. Very glad to hear you are feeling better and more normal :hugs: I am feeling better rested and like I've figured things out somewhat more, although I know the six week growth spurt/regression is right around the corner and I'm sure everything will be different once that hits.

Speaking of the six week growth spurt, has anyone experienced that yet? Or noticed any difference in their LO? Last night I felt like we were approaching six weeks when Munchkin and I went to hang out with my friends and he was super cranky and cried on and off for nearly an hour. I know we've had it easy with him so far, but I can only remember once when he's done that before. Poor guy! They are going through so many changes right now, I can only imagine how frustrating and exhausting it must feel to them sometimes.

Other than that I've been enjoying being out and about more with him...we've both gotten more comfortable with the carrier so it's been easy to take him out for walks, grocery shopping, etc. We've also been going to some local parent-baby groups and classes, which has been really fun.

Smawfl, pumping has actually been a challenge for me...it turns out that Munchkin is, to quote the lactation consultant I spoke with today, something of a bottomless pit. We actually don't know how much he eats per feeding since he has never been satisfied with bottle feeds, but it is more than 5 oz! The problem is that 6 oz is close to 3 pumping sessions for me (Smawfl, I've read that 0.5-2 oz is the average for moms who also BF, so 2.5-3 is fabulous! :thumbup: I get 2-2.5 now but it took a while to build up) so it's just time consuming to pump enough. But supposedly it is all ok and not cause for concern. He's grown pretty quickly so he seems to just be a really good eater. Which is wonderful, but I never figured it would take so long to figure out expressing and bottle feeding.

Technically my mat leave is over next week :shock: my supervisors have agreed to be flexible, but I am planning to start going back to 1-2 meetings a week and maybe do some work from home. Assuming, of course, we can figure out how to feed Munchkin enough. November is going to be quite a month...DH will be extra busy the next two weeks and will be away for three days next weekend :cry: and the following week his parents are coming to visit. And the six week growth spurt will happen somewhere in there too! It will be challenging. I know we can handle it, though. :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Will reply fully later as I'm on my phone but just to dat Seaweed we are currently going through the 6week growth spurt!! A went from feeding nicely every 3.5 to 4 hours to feeding every 1 to 2 hours! It's hard,my boobs feel constantly empty! Hoping it is better today and only lasted a couple if days!


----------



## Pusscat

I think we may be experiencing the growth spurt too. Although it's not been a sudden change, she's just be feeding a bit more regularly than the previous week or so. Yesterday afternoon it was every hour. But then today she has slept loads. Maybe recovering from the growth yesterday? No major crankiness though so if this is her growth spurt it's not too bad. Hope the feeding dies down a bit for you smawfl. I was very sore after yesterday's continual feeding, I had to take some paracetamol it was so bad.

Seaweed - oh wow, can't believe you're having to think about work already :hugs: Sounds like you can have a bit of a gradual return though so that will help things. Do you have help planned for when DH is away? Mine's going away for 3 days in 3 weeks time. I've arranged to have my mum come and stay for a couple of days. I'd be fine on my own in the day but I wouldn't want to do the whole night on my own as well.

Smawfl - well done on BF in public :thumbup: Glad you've got that first time out of the way. The 6 week check went well, Emilia passed all the tests! She checked her heart, hips, tummy, asked about her hearing and if she's smiling, checked her reflex when she thinks she's being dropped. Think that's mostly all. She also asked about contraception and I said I wanted to go on the mini pill. We haven't tried anything since the baby so maybe at the weekend I might be brave enough! 

Han - as smawfl says, make sure you rest up and don't make yourself keep going just because you feel you should. Listen to your DH!


----------



## HanyouMama

Hey Ladies, thanks for the support :flower::flower:
I am doing well, still just resting. I am been kind of been putting off talking to my boss for the past couple of days trying to decide what to do. My husband and I talked a little bit more about it and he said I could try going back for just little short shifts, maybe like 3 hours for just maybe 2 or so shifts a week if my boss can do it. I only want to try this so that I dont use up all my maternity leave in case my boy decides he wants to stay in there for a while longer. But if I cant handle it, he would like me to just go on leave.
I have to say, im kind of liking this at home wife thing. I like making my husband dinner and cleaning the house. Im hoping that if it is doable that I can stay home with baby after he is born and I can just finish off school and take care of baby.

How is every one else doing today?


----------



## gaiagirl

Doing ok, feeling a bit blah today...almost like when you're about to come down with a cold! I REEEAAALLY hope that's not the case, but all the Halloween chocolate probably wasn't good for the immune system so it is possible. Ugh labour with a cold would be brutal!

I love being off work, been off since 35.5 weeks and its so awesome. I get a year leave here so wasn't too worried about early leave, but I definitely have to go back next Oct/Nov :( already kind of sad thinking about that. 

Seaweed I shouldn't even complain hey, I am so sorry you have to already deal with that!


----------



## HanyouMama

Gotta love those blah days :nope: I had some of that this morning. I hope you get feeling better Gaia.
I get 90 days of leave, so its quite a bit, but i still want to use as much of that time with baby as I can. Im still hoping that I may not even have to go back to work if i dont need to. It would just be more cost effective for me to stay home and take care of baby.


----------



## smawfl

Gaiagirl - HAPPY DUE DATE!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Any signs or twinges yet? 

Seaweed - How is Munchkin, has he hit the 6 week growth spurt? Alexia really had it last week as I posted, I think my milk may have settled down now and she's spacing out her feeds a little better again so hopefully we're through it now! My poor boobs always felt empty!!
Have you tried pumping again? I'm pumping every other day, in the evening while DH gives A the bottle of EBM. Seems to be going well and she's still taking the bottle well. Guzzles it down. It varies how much I can pump, from about 2.5oz to about 4oz and I seem to be able to do that in about 5 minutes which I think is pretty good. I really rate my Medela Swing pump and I think a lot of it is down to that and it's efficiency to be honest.

Pusscat - how's Emilia's growth spurt? Is she still sleeping lots? Glad Emilia passed the tests :thumbup:

Hanyou - how are you doing? 

We went to a christening yesterday, Alexia's first proper big social gathering. Feeding went well but I felt very protective when everyone wanted to have a hold and she was passed round loads. I was glad when it was time to feed her just so I could have a cuddle :haha:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## seaweed eater

I can't tell if we have had the growth spurt yet...which I'm guessing means probably not? :p He has definitely seemed different this past week though, crying more, and for more reasons (previously mostly hunger). He just seems frustrated with the world sometimes. Poor guy!

I am pumping twice a day...still getting 2 oz at a time, or 3 in a good session. I have the Medela Pump In Style so I don't think it's an issue with the pump. Given that I have read 0.5-2 is the normal range, you must just respond especially well to the pump!

I am ok with going back to work slowly -- I'm definitely ambivalent about it but part of me misses it. But I do think it's ridiculous that this is all the official leave I get, and that I need to rely on people's understanding and flexibility in order not to go back full time yet! I also hate having to leave Munchkin so I wish there were a way I could have him with me all the time even while working. Something like this sounds wonderful: https://www.babiesatwork.org/

Pusscat, it's funny that you feel you need more help at night than during the day. I feel the opposite way! Generally I do the nights on my own anyway so I don't think I'll feel the lack as much there. But during the day I definitely need a break and a nap. Of course if it's a bad night then I do get DH to help a bit...so fingers crossed Munchkin will be his good, normal self this weekend. :thumbup: Anyway, to answer your question, I will probably spend some time at my parents' house during the day so they can take over when I need a break and also make me food!

Gaiagirl, happy due date!!! :happydance: Thinking of you lots!


----------



## HanyouMama

Happy Due Date Gaia :happydance: Sending lots of labor dust your way! Hope to hear something soon!

I am doing alright, just tired and STARVING all the time :dohh: Its crazy how hungry you get! My sugar levels have been pretty good, but I need to be better about my portions and watching my carbs around dinner and lunch. I tend to go over board because im so hungry and I know that that is what spikes my sugars. I honestly cant wait to NOT have to prick my fingers any more!
I will be offically 37 weeks on wednesday, so I am starting to wonder if I want to try anything to try to get baby to come... any suggestions? Im trying to convince DH to DTD, but he wont until after wednesday :dohh: It's not like I have been entirely too uncomfortable during my pregnancy physically as far as aches and pains go, but I am tired of worrying about him on the inside and want him on the outside so I can see him and know he is okay!

Im glad to hear that BF is going well for you guys and that you and your LO's are doing well! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

HM, having tried everything under the sun (except castor oil), I think you should try things that make you feel relaxed. Anxiety delays things, too. It's impossible not to be anxious but in retrospect I think I made a mistake in trying labor induction things that made me anxious (like acupuncture)! Drink RLT if you enjoy it, get a massage (perhaps with acupressure), light exercise if you can, sex...and make some fun plans with friends, because people also say babies like to be inconvenient and disrupt plans :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey ladies...nothing to report on this end! Evening primrose oil, raspberry leaf tea, yoga ball, walking and sex yesterday and nothing!

I think little Mr will just come when he comes but the waiting is NOT fun! I don't have plans until Wednesday, so today and tomorrow are likely to dragggggg.

I am probably going to allow the cervical check and sweep on Wednesday, in hopes that it'll kick start the labour action!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - happy one day past your due date! Very exciting that we will have a new baby in the group very soon. I hope Tuesday passes very quickly. It's good to have the appointment on Wednesday to look forward to(as much as you can look forward to that kind of thing!) 

In think we are definitely having the growth spurt. She's not slept properly since 6:45am! She's just gone down now though. She's been giving lots of long feeds, going sleepy for 5 mins and then crying! Very hard work. And last night she projectile vomited when I put her down in her basket. It covered her face and it looked like she was choking on it. Very scary and made me worry what would have happened if it had happened if she'd been alone in her room. She's never really alone at the moment but it's going to happen one day..


----------



## gaiagirl

Yup, still pregnant. Still uncomfortable and still no contractions whatsoever.

Pusscat, not sure what your plan is but I think by the time she is alone in her room her motor control of her head/neck with be so much better, she will be able to turn her head etc. I hear you though, the worries have already started for me and he is still inside! We have the Angelcare monitor with the breathing pad which is a bit over the top, but when he is alone in his crib I think it will give me some serious peace of mind...


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone!

Seaweed - yes from what I read I gather what I can pump is pretty good. Can't work out whether it's my supply, or the efficiency or the bump or a combination of both! 

Hanyou - Happy full term! I wouldn't try and evict baby yet, I would say he will cone when he's ready. So not long to go.

Gaiagirl - keep drinking the RLT, I think it definitely helped make my established labour shorter! Keep up the ball bouncing too! 
Let us know how you get on with the sweep

Pusscat - Are you still in the growth spurt? I think we've settled a little, during the day she's now feeding every two hours but during the night she can go for up to 5 to 6 hours which is pretty good.

I'm off out to meet a friend today, her little girl was born a few weeks after mine weighing 11lbs 11oz! I bet she's massive in comparison to Alexia! 

Have a good day all!

Oh what happened with a private group where we can share names and pics? Would love to see pics of your little ones and show you mine!


----------



## gaiagirl

Only 1cm today...feeling a bit down about that, although I know it isn't the be all end all.

She did a little stretch and it was SO uncomfortable! I feel like a huge wimp!

Made another appointment for Nov 13...good lord I hope I am not still pregnant.


----------



## smawfl

How you doing today Gaia?


----------



## gaiagirl

Im OK...lost some of my mucus plug this morning, although it could have just been because of the cervical exam and not anything more...

Having lots of BHs and cramping around my lower back and lower abdomen...but it isn't really that strong so who knows?

Ahhhhhhh trying to be patient and not get my hopes up or get frustrated. I really want this baby this weekend though! Come ON baby!


----------



## smawfl

That sounds VERY promising!! That's how I started!

Good Luck, can't wait to hear your news!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh I feel like I could cry. My DH just texted saying he is getting a cold! Are you SERIOUS!?!?!? What if I get sick while I'm in labour? Or what if I don't and the baby isn't immune and he gives it to him! 

I think the stress stopped progress in its tracks...haven't had a cramp since he told me!


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww Gaia that sucks! Fingers crossed it is a false alarm and baby does come this weekend and all of you are healthy!! 1 cm is good...SOMETHING is happening.

Smawfl are you referring to setting up a group on facebook? Pusscat and I are facebook friends...let me know who else is in and we can set up a group!


----------



## smawfl

Ah gaia hope things progress!

That sounds good Seaweed! Would it be fully private,ie not show up in your feed etc?


----------



## smawfl

LOL do any of you have multi-tasking babies?

I'm currently feeding A and she's passing wind down below while she eats! Its making me chuckle,she's such a lady! :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Yes, I actually haven't done it before but a different BnB thread I used to be on has moved entirely to FB and it's a totally private group. Hidden from everyone not in the group, and you can even upload photos that no one else will see.

Oh, Munchkin is all about pooping while eating! I think that particular combination is pretty common though. I think we've had some pooping while burping too. :p In my baby group the other day one of the babies kept farting loudly...the mom looked so embarrassed! Everyone reassured her, and she said, "Well, as long as you know it's not me." :haha:


----------



## smawfl

LOL she does let out some powerful sounds. Makes you think there's going to be a huge nappy surprise but it's just gas!

The Facebook group sounds great! Are you able to set one up? I've never done one before!


----------



## gaiagirl

I'd be happy to join a private, secure FB group too :) 

I think DH an myself both have a touch of this cold because we both feel a bit under the weather. Just hoping we wake up feeling fine tomorrow and can power through labour and a home birth regardless of a cold! Damn cold/flu season...

The good news...if I have a touch of it then baby already has antibodies against it which puts my mind at ease.


----------



## gaiagirl

Up early today with some serious serious cramping. Had a few gushes of fluid and mucus but kinda confused because I thought if my water broke there would be more at once and also there wouldn't be such big breaks between gushes...

Having what I *think* are contractions about 7 min apart only lasting 20-30 sec. The only thing that makes me question it is the constant throbbing in my lower back and abdomen between them and also the fact that they seem to just be in my lower abdomen. Everything I read said they start at the top of your bump and move down...


----------



## smawfl

Ah wow definitely sounds like things are moving!

My contractions were only ever very low down which surprised me as i thought they cover the whole bump!

In regards to your waters,i think it varies. Mine was one big gush and then another smaller one.

Good luck hun and keep us posted!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - go with what your body tells you. My contractions were nothing like what I expected or read about. It sounds like you're well on your way to me! My contractions were in my back. They were a similar frequency to yours though. They carried on like that for most of the day before strengthening in the late afternoon. My waters went while I was in labour at hospital so can't advise on that. It was one heck of a gush when they went, but as you know they can go gradually.

Let us know how you're doing if you can. When you go quiet we'll know something's properly happening!

Seaweed - are you going to set up the fb group? I've had a quick look and it's very easy to do. Can't wait to see everyone's babies!

The big development this week has been Emilia sleeping through the night :happydance::happydance::sleep: The past 3 nights she gone to sleep at about 11:30 and slept through until 6. It's absolutely fantastic and I'm so proud of her! It makes such a difference to my sanity during the day!


----------



## seaweed eater

I wouldn't think too much about where you're feeling your contractions...if it's a cramp or ache that comes and goes and doesn't feel like BH, then it is probably the real deal. I felt mine low all the way around at first and then only in my back from a certain point.

So excited!! Keep us posted! :happydance: :baby:


----------



## seaweed eater

Secret Decemberist facebook group has been created! Who's in? PM me your info :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey ladies!

Midwife came by to check on me but wouldn't do an internal because of my water breaking. She is pretty sure I'm still in early labour, which I agree with since here I am typing this out between contractions, lol. 

Still 3 min apart but short and apparently I seem 'too much like myself' to be in active labour. Haha.

Just trying to eat and rest and prepare for what's ahead! Just hope they don't stop or slow down, or they will have me take a castor oil cocktail later to try and get things going (again, because my water broke)...

I hope to update with a baby announcement and not stalled labour!


----------



## smawfl

Sooo exciting!!

I hope things progress soon! It's good the contractions are regular! Mine were irregular for so long it was frustrating


----------



## Pusscat

Looking forward to the birth announcement Gaia! :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

Oh i can't wait to hear the birth announcement! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ds0910

Gai- acting like yourself means NOTHING! lol. I was sitting there chilling watching tv and chatting with hubby all the way up until I had to start pushing:dohh:

Sorry it's been a while ladies. It seems every time I start to do something little man decides he is hungry or wants attention, so I am always feeding, changing, pumping or washing bottles so that I CAN pump:wacko: But I must say I am absolutely in love with being mommy. He is constantly cooing and gooing, most precious sound I have ever heard:cloud9:He HATES tummy time though and is quite uncooperative during it lol. But he has been sleeping between 6 and 8 hours an night for a couple weeks now which is GREAT!!

I've decided that I will be staying home with him instead of going back to work. We can't afford daycare and I want to raise my son, not someone else. It breaks my heart to think of someone else getting to see his firsts and everything. And I don't think I could handle being away from him that much:nope:

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## smawfl

Gaia how are you doing??!x


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Ladies! Just wanted to let you know that Finley arrived last night at 10:53pm! He was 6lbs 11oz and is so absolutely perfect!

We did manage to have the home birth we planned and I'll update a birth story soon!

We have had to be admitted to the hospital because Finley had trouble with feeding and had low blood sugar. He's doing great and we should be back home soon! Will update when we are!


----------



## ds0910

Awwww congested Gain!!!


----------



## Pusscat

That's wonderful news Gaia, congratulations :hugs::hugs: So glad you were able to have the home birth. Looking forward to hearing how it went when you have a spare minute (that'll be in a few years time then!!) I'm so happy you have your baby now :happydance: Hope you can get home soon. Is he feeding better now?


----------



## smawfl

Massive congratulations Gaia!! So pleased for you! Glad you managed to have your home birth too! 

Enjoy the early cuddles and cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## HanyouMama

Awww Congrats Gaia! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congratulations!!! Welcome Finley! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Munchkin had low blood sugar at first too. He is totally fine now, everything changed when my milk came in. I know it is difficult to be in the hospital, though. :hugs: Hope you can go home soon!


----------



## anneliese

congrats gaia!! glad he's doing well :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

When you ladies would get contractions, did it feel like pretty intense menstrual cramps the the occasional sharpness or increase in intensity? I was up with those for quite some time last night and am still getting some crampiness this morning along with a backache. Im not sure if the back ache is related to the cramps or if it is just because it is cold and snowy here where I live and being unable to be comfortable with sleep.

I got bouts of this cramping twice yesterday evening and it did seem to help a little bit to move or do something else, but not too much.... I think something could be happening or preparing to happen, and soon.


----------



## Pusscat

I had dull menstrual cramps in my back for a few weeks before going into labour. They weren't intense or sharp though. And they were continual with no peaks. Contractions felt different because they came and went. When they first started it was a similar level of pain to the previous cramps I'd been having, just lasting for a minute or so though. Mine got gradually stronger through the day, but I know sometimes they can stop for a while and then restart. To me it sounds like your body is preparing! It may continue to prepare itself for several weeks though, as it did with me, so try to stay calm! :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

Thanks Pusscat. I was just so worried about going in to labor when my husband wasnt home. He works some late nights and he wasnt home when they started the first time.


----------



## Pusscat

Aw, I can understand how you feel. Does he work very far away? I wouldn't worry too much though. You'll just known when things are properly starting and will have plenty of time to get hubby home/ not let him go to work! My dh went to work in the morning when I was having contractions. I coped OK on my own, bouncing on my ball. I was glad when he came back at lunch time though! Luckily he only works 10 mins away. I would have felt differently if it had been further away.


----------



## seaweed eater

It definitely sounds like your body is getting ready! :thumbup: I had virtually nothing before labor, could still barely feel the contractions when they were regular at 5 minutes apart, but I know it is very common to have a lot happen beforehand. Please keep us posted! :yipee:


----------



## smawfl

Sounds like something is happening!!!

Mine started off as mild period pains!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> Aw, I can understand how you feel. Does he work very far away? I wouldn't worry too much though. You'll just known when things are properly starting and will have plenty of time to get hubby home/ not let him go to work! My dh went to work in the morning when I was having contractions. I coped OK on my own, bouncing on my ball. I was glad when he came back at lunch time though! Luckily he only works 10 mins away. I would have felt differently if it had been further away.

He works about 20-30 minutes away from home depending on traffic. I can always have him paged at work for medical emergencies and they know he is expecting a baby very soon. I just am afraid to be home alone dealing with the labor in case something happens. My husband wants to set up a net of people I can call in case he isnt home. He wants to make sure someone can be with me until he gets home.



seaweed eater said:


> It definitely sounds like your body is getting ready! :thumbup: I had virtually nothing before labor, could still barely feel the contractions when they were regular at 5 minutes apart, but I know it is very common to have a lot happen beforehand. Please keep us posted! :yipee:




smawfl said:


> Sounds like something is happening!!!
> 
> Mine started off as mild period pains!!

I will keep everyone posted on if anything happens. I have had mild cramping still today and have been very tired. Guess we'll just have to see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gaiagirl said:


> Hey Ladies! Just wanted to let you know that Finley arrived last night at 10:53pm! He was 6lbs 11oz and is so absolutely perfect!
> 
> We did manage to have the home birth we planned and I'll update a birth story soon!
> 
> We have had to be admitted to the hospital because Finley had trouble with feeding and had low blood sugar. He's doing great and we should be back home soon! Will update when we are!

Congratulations Gaia!! And welcome Finley!! Hope you are both well and home soon to start your magical journey together! 



HanyouMama said:


> When you ladies would get contractions, did it feel like pretty intense menstrual cramps the the occasional sharpness or increase in intensity? I was up with those for quite some time last night and am still getting some crampiness this morning along with a backache. Im not sure if the back ache is related to the cramps or if it is just because it is cold and snowy here where I live and being unable to be comfortable with sleep.
> 
> I got bouts of this cramping twice yesterday evening and it did seem to help a little bit to move or do something else, but not too much.... I think something could be happening or preparing to happen, and soon.

Hey Hanyou... You'll be meeting your little cherrub in the not too distant future!! Exciting!! I had menstrual cramps from the Wednesday and they became more and more intense until LO arrived on the Friday. Wishing you lots of luck!!

Afm - still enjoying the joys of motherhood and just so thankful everyday to have this lil bundle of love, laughs and pure ecstasy! He's amazing! :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is well! I'm really dated unfortunately and I don't have FB - but use my husbands from time to time! Setting up an account is on my to do list!

Take care ladies x


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

I've been trying to get a pic of LO in my signature to show you all... Any ideas?
If not, I'll have him has my profile pic for a very short spell! :winkwink:


----------



## HanyouMama

Still cramping :wacko: Hoping it could mean something soon.


----------



## Pusscat

Fsb - lovely to hear you're still enjoying every minute of mummy-hood! Not sure about getting a photo in your sig. Would love to see a photo of your little one though. Get on Facebook, that would be the easiest option, then you can see all the millions of photos of our babies that we have on there!

Han - have the cramps stopped? Saw on Facebook you have a doctors appointment. Hope they shed some light on what's going on (most likely they won't, but we can hope!) Sorry to hear about the nausea. Another reason why you want baby out now! 

Gaia - hope you're getting on OK with those early days. They're pretty tough but amazing!

Hope everyone else is well.

I had Emilia weighed today and she's only put on 4lb in 2 weeks. It's upset me quite a bit as I thought feeding was going much better and she seems happy. So I don't know what's gone wrong. It might be the thrush in the mouth as that still hasn't cleared up. But she doesn't seem in pain when she feeds. After coming through all my battles with bf I really really don't want to be forced into supplementing with formula. It hasn't been mentioned yet but I know if she continues to not gain much it might be suggested :nope: So I'm feeding her as much as possible and also going to make sure I eat and drink enough. Has anyone heard of the pill effecting milk production? I've been back on the mini pill for the past 2 weeks so perhaps that's effecting it?


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry about Emilia's weight, Pusscat. :hugs: (but do you mean 4 oz? or .4 lb?)
She looks so happy and healthy in photos, it's hard to imagine things could really be wrong. Some babies are just smaller. I'm glad formula hasn't been suggested so far, but even if it is I think there should be room to discuss continuing with EBF, if she seems healthy otherwise!


----------



## Pusscat

Oh yes, I meant oz! Thanks seaweed.


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> Han - have the cramps stopped? Saw on Facebook you have a doctors appointment. Hope they shed some light on what's going on (most likely they won't, but we can hope!) Sorry to hear about the nausea. Another reason why you want baby out now!

The cramps were just mild before, but since I had my cervix examined today I have been crampy again and having a few mild contractions, but nothing regular. They didnt offer me a sweep this week because I saw a nurse practitioner and not my doctor since he isnt there today. But she said I have an "awesome cervix" :haha:, baby sounds good, is down low and head down, and I am 3-4 cm dialated! She said I could easy deliver naturally without induction. Didn't really give me any ideas on when he could come, but DH and I are going to try DTD and stuff (After all, it is our 4 year wedding anniversary :blush: )

Hope everyone else is doing well! :flower:


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> Han - have the cramps stopped? Saw on Facebook you have a doctors appointment. Hope they shed some light on what's going on (most likely they won't, but we can hope!) Sorry to hear about the nausea. Another reason why you want baby out now!
> 
> The cramps were just mild before, but since I had my cervix examined today I have been crampy again and having a few mild contractions, but nothing regular. They didnt offer me a sweep this week because I saw a nurse practitioner and not my doctor since he isnt there today. But she said I have an "awesome cervix" :haha:, baby sounds good, is down low and head down, and I am 3-4 cm dialated! She said I could easy deliver naturally without induction. Didn't really give me any ideas on when he could come, but DH and I are going to try DTD and stuff (After all, it is our 4 year wedding anniversary :blush: )
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! :flower:Click to expand...

Wow, that all sounds very encouraging :thumbup: Happy anniversary, have fun!


----------



## anneliese

wow good luck hanyou! sounds like you might have a baby pretty soon


----------



## gaiagirl

Hanyou - sounds like you are really making progress! I was only dilated to 1 before labour and it took me AGES to get to 3 so your labour could be pretty short and sweet if your already there!

Pusscat sorry about the weight gain stress...I've had experience stressing over that already and it's no fun at all. The thing to remember is that all babies are so different and they just don't always fit the typical model. I hope you are able to continue EBF :) You really have put so much work in!!!

AFM - wow, I definitely never understood the work a newborn requires! Lol People can tell you but until you're there in the trenches it's just not the same.

Mr F (a little nickname we use) gave us such a hard time that first day because he didnt want to eat! But after 24 hours in the hospital, which I'm still not sure was necessary, he is a champion eater. We went in to rule out any pain or issues he might have that were interfering and they measured his blood sugar to be low, and wanted to admit us. We went with it but I was a bit crushed that they insisted on supplementing him with some formula overnight and having me pump. After the night and a bunch of good blood sugar readings I refused any more formula and insisted and going colostrum only. They monitored us all day and we were home by evening. All in all, we did what we had to and wouldn't want to take chances especially because he's such a little guy...but I was NOT thrilled with the whole thing. Ah well, onward and upward...

Since coming home he has eaten well and my milk came in which really made everyone happier, since he could actually feel satisfied! 

Nights are tough, he sleeps much better during the day but hopefully he will be sorted out a bit soon! I'm pretty sure he is cluster feeding every night from about 2 to 5am! Yikes, nice timing buddy! 

He gained an ounce a few days ago and gets weighed tomorrow. I'm hoping for a few ounces so I can maybe stop waking him up to feed so often! 

Did you ladies try to always maintain 3 hrs Max between feeding in the first little bit? He's so sleepy during the day it's SO hard to wake him!


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaia :hugs: Munchkin was given formula for 2 days until my milk came in, and we haven't had any trouble EBF since then. I was really worried about how it would affect my supply, but it has been totally fine. I know it's not ideal but I bet, for you too, it will be like it never even happened.

We did wake him to feed every 3 hours, day and night. A lot of people say you should stop once they regain birth weight but our pediatrician said to continue for an extra week because he'd had low blood sugar. I didn't really mind it that much so I kept going. We increased it to 4 hours when he was 2 weeks old, but by then he was far less sleepy and almost never went that long anyway.

It is a lot of work but it sounds like you are adjusting well :hugs: do you have much support from your partner (or anyone else)?


----------



## gaiagirl

DH has been AMAZING! Seriously I am so impressed with him, he has cleaned and cooked and kept our house totally manageable. Not to mention getting me anything I need. He's such an awesome dad too I feel so lucky!

My mom has also been around to visit and will be staying three days next week when DH goes back to work. He actually has to work a half day today and I'm a bit nervous but I think Mr F and I will just go back to sleep after this feeding and he will be home shortly after we get up again!

It's so crazy how fast the days go by, I don't get ANYTHING done. 

Ahhhhh so in love though:)


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone doing?

FeelSoBlessed - You must get on FB! Would love to see a piccie!!

Hanyou - how's the cramping? Happy anniversary!

Pusscat - Sorry about Emilia's weight issue, how often is she feeding? Definitely keep eating well and drinking lots of water :thumbup: Not sure whether the pill effects milk supply, the mini pill is the only one you can take while BF isn't it so I dont think that would be an issue? When will you get her weighed next?

Anneliese - how are you doing? How are you feeling? Any sign of a bump yet? Would love to see a piccie:thumbup:

Gaiagirl - How is Mr F doing now? Is he feeding well? To start with I would feed her every 3 hours but then she seemed to naturally stretch herself to every 4 hours and I wouldn't wake her to feed then.
Glad you're getting lots of support from your DH!

AFM - all well here, A is growing well - had our 6 week check on Wednesday (she's 7 weeks) and she passed with flying colours! She's now 10lbs 5oz so doing really well and is still tracking nicely between the 25th and 50th centile. She's above average height wise and is on the 75th centile but I knew even from her scan pics she was going to be long!

She has her first set of immunisations next Friday so not looking forward to that!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## smawfl

Oh I keep forgetting to ask a few questions! Hopefully they aren't too personal!

Probably too soon to even consider, but when are you planning to TTC for your second if you are having another? We've discussed it recently and definitely dont want A to be an only child and would like a 2 year gap between them so will probably start TTC once A is one or there abouts.

I know most of us are BF, have your AF returned yet? My lochia stopped after 2 or 3 weeks and I had some spotting earlier this week which I was quite surprised with as I know AF doesn't usually return quite so soon if BF but looks to have stopped now.

Think that's is, I'm sure there was something else I wanted to ask but can't remember.. baby brain!!


----------



## smawfl

Oh! Here's the 3rd question!

Have any of you tried a dream feed? I've done this a few times where I've given a dream feed between 10-11pm and she's only woken up once in the night around 4am. My HV didn't really seem to approve when I told her as she says it will mess with A's natural body clock but it seems to be working for us so I'm going to keep trying it if I can.


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, glad to hear A is growing well, sounds like things are going great :thumbup:

I've been meaning to ask you all about TTC again, too! We are absolutely hoping to have another child, perhaps two, but because of the timing of some upcoming milestones in our careers, we are planning to wait a few years -- probably until 2015. I have mixed feelings about it...I don't mind the age gap (and both DH and I had large gaps from our siblings) and I am young enough that hopefully we will still have time, but I've really had a great experience with pregnancy and baby and feel impatient to do it again...but I also don't want it over with too quickly, either!

I haven't had AF yet. My lochia was on and off until about 5 weeks though, so I know it could happen in a week or two at the soonest...I really hope it doesn't, since we're not TTC and I have no plans to stop BF anytime soon...and who wants to get a period when you don't have to?!

I think a dreamfeed is supposed to be fine starting around this age. I've been thinking of doing one myself now that Munchkin is sleeping slightly longer some nights, but I want to wait until his pattern gets a little more consistent first. But it sounds like A has been sleeping consistently longer for a while, so I would say go for it!

Munchkin did that naturally last night...for some reason he wouldn't go down until almost 10, and then he woke just once at 4 and then slept until 7. :happydance: I was soooo excited. Definitely the longest I have slept since he was born. I would be so thrilled if he did it again!!

We are doing well, he is growing like a weed and has been super chatty the past few days, which is very cute. And we survived all the challenges of last week (working a bit, DH being away for the weekend). DH's parents are coming today from abroad and will be here for a month, and I am anxious about that, but SO glad we asked them not to come any sooner. Every week I feel a bit more like a functioning person.


----------



## HanyouMama

Im doing well :) Had another bought of contractions last night and thought it could have been the real thing, but they faded off after a couple of hours and never really had a consistent rhythm to them. Hoping it could be a sign things are going to happen soon! *crosses fingers*

Im glad to hear you are all doing well! I dont think we will TTC for a long while, at least a couple of years after this. I told DH he would be lucky to get a second one out of me any time soon after how sick i was with this one! He laughed at me :haha:


----------



## MrsMils

Popping on quickly...

Gaia - congratulations!!! I'm so pleased you got your home birth and that he's doing well.

Pusscat - PLEASE try not to worry too much about her weight gain, they all have spurts etc and don't follow 'the curve'. I had a huge battle with my HV with my first daughter, she wanted me to supplement and I really didn't want to ,the pressure/worry really upset me, I can already feel it starting again. Eat things like oats and other things that are supposed to help milk production. If you're worried, get referred to a specialist, don't just go on hv's advice.

Han - exciting that you'll have LO here soon!!

In answer to some of the questions. There is an age gap of two years between my girls, I think I'd like another but will likely leave a longer gap next time, maybe closer to three years. 2 years is great though, DD1 absolutely adores her 'baby'!

I got AF back at about 4 months last time (while EBF), be warned, it was HEAVY! much heavier than I had pre-baby, a few friends said the same happened to them.

Anneliese - how are you feeling? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## MrsMils

Oh, and dream feeds, I did this with DD1, it really helped her go through the night, it worked for me (and was probably against what hv said too, but as you can probably tell, I generally didn't care much for her opinion!). The one thing I have found with babies is that your maternal instinct is usually spot on, so trust it! I haven't started dream feeds with V yet, she's a little night owl in the evenings, so I stay up until about midnight with her and then go to bed when DH gets home, but then she's been going a good 5 hours before needing another feed so I'm happy with that! One night it was 6 - bliss! Last night it was 3 though, so not all brilliant!!


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Seaweed, I know what you mean about having a good pregnancy/baby experience. I think I'm itching to do it again and I've had bump envy when I've seen pregnant women recently! 

How's Munchkin doing with the sleeping?

A is still waking a maximum or 1 or 2 time in the night. I've done the dream feed a few times since I posted and it works well. It does depend on the times of her previous feeds though so I have had her refuse the boob in her sleep filled state!

Have your in laws arrived now? Hope you have a nice month with them!

Hi Shh! I keep getting thrown when I see your new username! 
Eugh not looking forward to the heavy AF! Luckily it was just spotting I had last week so hopefully I can be AF-less for a few more months!

Pusscat - how are you and your beautiful girl doing? Have you had her weighed since?


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Ladies...

Hope you're all doing well. We are getting close to December again...hard to believe a year ago we were all getting ready to TTC!

I'm doing ok. Feel like I'm struggling a little bit feeling down, exhausted and overwhelmed. Newborns are so much more work than I ever thought, and as much as I love love love him I feel SO drained! Literally, lol. It feels like all he does is eat, which is awesome for his weight gain but so tiring! I know he is using BFing as a soother to go to sleep, which is normal I know, but then how am I supposed to ever be able to leave the house? Did you guys introduce a pacifier at all? I'm so conflicted about that...

Also the constant worry worry worry about everything. He has been congested since birth and is so sniffly and I worry about that, plus he has a blocked tear duct which I hate, and also since yesterday he has started spitting up WAY more than he ever has before. Ugh, I just feel anxious all the time. Like I totally have no clue what I'm doing! 

Obviously being tired doesn't help, and I know now is the time that women start feeling the 'blues' so I'm sure that's it. 

I feel so guilty though because I feel like if I don't feel positive and happy it is unhealthy for him! 

Ugh sorry to vent I just feel so overwhelmed by it all!


----------



## HanyouMama

Been having cramps and off and on contractions (or at least what I think are contractions) since yesterday morning around 5 am. Still crampy and was up this morning about the same time with contractions. Had my membranes stripped and been crampy and my back is hurting something fierce now. Doctor said I am still 3-4 cm dialated. He did seem confident that I would deliver soon though.


----------



## smawfl

Gaiagirl - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Make sure you get some rest whenever you can 

I had the same where A would often want to be on the boob just to confort which I didn't want to get in the habit of doing so I introduced a dummy/pacifier quite early on and it's been a real help. At first she wouldn't take it but now is fine and I've been able to give it to her and put her in her crib and she's gone to sleep on her own for a nap.

Its so normal to worry, especially being first time mums! Have you been doing anything for the blocked tear duct? A had a really gunky eye which I was wiping with cotton wool dipped in cooled boiled water and also breastmilk which make it clear up quite quickly!

Try to relax and enjoy it. Don't ever feel like you need to apologies for getting it off your chest, it's what we are here for!

Han - good luck! sounds promising.

As for me, we are still expressing every couple of days so DH can give a bottle in the evening. The last few times she's been a bit more reluctant to take it, I think it's either because she's taking too big a gulp and choking and being scared of the bottle or it's because she's forgetting as we've been giving the bottle every 3rd night. Hmm dont know. I'm going to try the bottle again tomorrow so hopefully she will be ok.


----------



## Pusscat

Hi ladies, I feel like I never behave time to write a proper reply on here! 

Gaia - it's the lack of sleep and raging hormones that are making you feel like this. Both will pass soon and you will realise things are feeling more normal. I think people who tell you to enjoy every minute don't know or have forgotten what it's like looking after a newborn. I found this blog reassuring when I was wondering why I ever wanted a baby!- https://cleverevans.com/blog/?p=174 
It really doesn't take long until you're out of that newborn fog and your baby will seem more like a person!

I tried a dummy a number of times but she has never taken to it. It just makes her more frustrated. From what I hear it is best to introduce it as early as possible.

Emilia has turned into a brilliant little sleeper. 6 hours is her norm but she went for 7 and a half last night! Our night time routine is to take her to bed when we go, usually at about 10. If she's crying and needing a feed at about 9 then we'll go then. Then I usually feed and settle her until 11:30,when she usually falls asleep. Even if she's not asleep, if I put her down at that kind of time she will go to sleep after a bit of thrashing about!

AF returned for me a week after starting the pill. Lighter than before and only lasted about 4 days.

Not had Emilia weighed. Will do next Wednesday. I'm less worried now after talking to friends. If she's happy and alert, which she very much is, then that should be my main indicator of her well being, not some generic chart.


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - what's the URL of your 2 month bf ticker?


----------



## smawfl

Hi Pusscat

How did E get on with her jabs? A's are tomorrow :nope: not looking forward to them!!

Love that blog post, I was nodding reading most of them!! :haha:



Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - what's the URL of your 2 month bf ticker?

Here you go: It's not actually a ticker which is annoying, just a img

[/img]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/Andie-21.gif[/img]

Make sure you remove the first /

They are all here : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/breastfeeding/532894-all-cow-blinkies-here.html


----------



## Pusscat

Thank smawfl. Think I'm going to have to wait until I'm on the laptop to put the IMG on, still can't get it to work! I hardly switch the laptop n these days though. We bought a tablet and it's just great, in particular for watching iPlayer while feeding Emilia in bed!

The jabs were upsetting, more so than I was expecting. Wasn't expecting to cry but the noise she made just set me off, never heard her do such a shreik! Sorry, don't want to make you dread it even more. Got to be honest though! Try and take someone with you if you can. She's been very sleepy this evening. Hope it doesn't affect her night time sleep. Think we might give her a drop of calpol before bed time to help her settle.

Hope you both cope OK tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks for the support ladies :)

I am feeling a bit better, just trying to acknowledge that what I'm feeling is normal and this whole phase will be over so soon...and trying to enjoy all the good moments! 

Mr F is still pretty wonky with his sleep schedule, or lack thereof. He has been much more alert the last few days which also equals much more alert at night :( In his first week it was pretty much just nurse and fall asleep. Now it requires rocking, bouncing, shushing and more nursing...pretty tiring at 2am!

Did you ladies find this change when your newborn started spending more time awake? Any good tricks?

Last night I ended up getting him to sleep at 2 only for him to wake up at 3! So I brought him into bed and fed him lying down, and I think we both slept for a few hours...it's all a blur though! Lol. 

Hanyou- how's it going!?!?


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> Thanks for the support ladies :)
> 
> I am feeling a bit better, just trying to acknowledge that what I'm feeling is normal and this whole phase will be over so soon...and trying to enjoy all the good moments!
> 
> Mr F is still pretty wonky with his sleep schedule, or lack thereof. He has been much more alert the last few days which also equals much more alert at night :( In his first week it was pretty much just nurse and fall asleep. Now it requires rocking, bouncing, shushing and more nursing...pretty tiring at 2am!
> 
> Did you ladies find this change when your newborn started spending more time awake? Any good tricks?
> 
> Last night I ended up getting him to sleep at 2 only for him to wake up at 3! So I brought him into bed and fed him lying down, and I think we both slept for a few hours...it's all a blur though! Lol.
> 
> Hanyou- how's it going!?!?

I had so many nights like that where I'd wake up in the morning with Emilia on me and not much memory of the night! He will soon get into a routine though and I think you get more used to being awake at night and therefore less likely to fall asleep while feeding. Yes, Emilia went through a stage of needing to be comforted to sleep rather than falling straight to sleep after a feed. Only advice I can give is he should grow out of it. We followed all the advice for helping baby know the difference between night and day and it did the trick. Lots of day time walks, a bit of a bedtime routine and keeping night time feeds dark and quiet.


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi ladies! Happy 2 months to Alexia and Baby Shh! :flower: Smawfl, how did the immunizations go on Friday? Ours are tomorrow and I am dreading it...

I'm glad all the girls seem to be sleeping better than Munchkin! He's had some good nights where he's woken only once, but only a handful, and more often he wakes 2-3 times still. We tried a dream feed yesterday since the timing worked out well, but I don't think it's for us, at least not yet. I'm really ok with his schedule as long as he goes right back down once he's done eating, which he usually does. It's when he wakes up and wants to play for an hour that I struggle. But that only happens once every few nights.

It is great having our ILs here, much better than I expected. They are so lovely, great with Munchkin and totally respectful of how we want to do things, which I don't take for granted at all (my own parents are much pushier). I get a good nap in every day and home cooking every evening, which is amazing! I'm really glad they are not staying with us though -- having a few hours every day to ourselves is really important.

I'm doing better with expressing now so that's been nice. I try to do it at the same time every morning, and now I usually get about 3 oz. Also Munchkin is taking less per feed (closer to 3 oz now most of the time) -- maybe he just had to get used to the idea of eating from a bottle. So I have dropped one pumping session and am now pumping once a day plus once to replace each bottle, and I'm building up a good freezer stash.

How is Alexia doing with the bottle, Smawfl? Munchkin wouldn't take it once last week and I panicked, but I think it was just because he was especially hungry and my ILs were trying to feed him for the first time and everyone got frustrated. He took one later the same day with no problem. Have you tried a bottle with a slower flow? Munchkin always chokes at the beginning of a bottle feed, so we bought all these fancy bottles, but now DH seems to think he's getting used to it and it's no longer a problem. :wacko:

Gaia, how are you doing? :hugs: :hugs: It really does get so much better when they can at least acknowledge your existence. Munchkin was alert and smiley very early on but I still can't believe how much more he interacts with us now. The other day we watched a video from when we were "playing" with him at five days old, and he just looked dazed and passive -- totally different from the way he is now, which is much more playful and rewarding. Also you will feel more comfortable with BFing, start leaving the house again (yes it is possible!), and if you're as lucky as the other September moms maybe start sleeping more. :p

One of my friends decorated a onesie for me at my baby shower that says "I <3 You" and I realized, especially in the early days, it really improved my mood every time he wore it. :p It really makes a difference to feel like you can have an actual two-way relationship instead of just giving them everything 24/7 and never being acknowledged.

Regarding soothers, I really wanted to wait until 2 weeks to make sure BF was going ok, so we did, and then he wouldn't take one. Even now he takes one very rarely but usually won't. He'll suck on a pinky finger sometimes, and he's getting better at finding his own fingers. We do all right without -- he does still use me as a pacifier sometimes but I guess I've gotten used to it? :shrug:

How did you know he had a blocked tear duct? Munchkin has had a goopy eye since he woke up this morning and I assume that's what it is, since it's not red or anything and he has no other symptoms. We'll ask the doctor tomorrow. Have you tried putting breast milk in Fin's eye? I've read in multiple places that's supposed to help, because of the antibacterial properties -- just put a drop in the nasal corner of the eye.

Pusscat, please let us know how it goes on Wednesday. :hugs: I'm sure all will be fine. She certainly looks like a healthy little girl. I hope you get some good news and/or an understanding medical person.

For those not on facebook, Hanyou had her baby boy! :cloud9: Hanyou, I bet you are super busy with him and your family -- enjoy!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Yes, I have had my baby boy :cloud9: On Thanksgiving Day, just like everyone thought we would haha! I will post a birth story later, I am just still overwhelmed and trying to adjust to having him here and breast feeding.


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats Hanyou!!!! Can't wait to hear more details ;) you know, in your spare time! Haha

Seaweed - Yes his eye just started getting goopy that's how I knew. As long as it isn't swollen and the white of the eye is still white it's not harmful. I just wipe it (inside to out) with a damp cotton ball and yup - put breastmilk in it! The milk actually really clears up the gunkiness for a few days then I have to do it again. I also massage the nasal duct, not sure it does anything but some people recommend it.

I think our little guy is actually pretty kind to us as far as nights, after hearing from others with 2 week olds. He usually gives us one 3 hour stretch and then is up a bit more frequently after that. I'm starting to get used to it and I don't dread the night time like I did last week...

Big week this week: out tomorrow on my own for the first time (to a midwife appt), visits from friends this week and also going out to meet a friend at a coffee shop! Eeek!


----------



## seaweed eater

Good luck with your outings Gaia...it is hard the first time but gets easier so quickly, and I bet you'll feel so much better once you are not trapped in the house. :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

Hope you get on well Gaia, I'm sure you will, and you'll feel much better for it :thumbup: 

That sleeping pattern sounds pretty good for a 2 week old and similar to Emilia. If you're lucky that first 3 hour stretch will gradually get longer and longer :thumbup:

Han - congratulations again! How are you finding the feeding?

Seaweed - sorry to hear about your nights. Good job he usually goes straight back down though, that's the tiring bit if they don't want to sleep. When you pump do you do a whole boob or finish off the one munchkin has fed from? I want to start building up a freezer store now we know Emilia likes the bottle. It's just finding the time to do it when she's not demanding my attention and I don't have other jobs to do. 

We're going to a baby massage class this morning :happydance: I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> Han - congratulations again! How are you finding the feeding?
> 
> We're going to a baby massage class this morning :happydance: I'm really looking forward to it!

It is a little difficult admittedly, but it is going well. Yesterday was a pretty emotional day for me. Poor guy had gas real bad and was quite fussy and mommy only got about 20 minutes of sleep. Thank goodness my mom and my grandmother we so nice and came over to help me out, they even helped us get rid of the gas. He also didnt want to latch on because my milk came in and it was hard for him to get out. I was so frustrated, but they a friend told me just to pump a little to get things going and it would also get the nipple in a better form for baby to latch. I am so glad it worked! I didnt want to give up on it after only 3 days.

I hope you have a good time at the class :)


----------



## anneliese

Congrats hanyou, can't wait to hear about the birth.

I had what was supposed to be my NT appointment today, but baby was only measuring 11 weeks instead of the 11+6 I thought I was and it was a couple mms too small for the exam, so they rescheduled me for next week. We did get to see the baby for a minute though and it was amazing to see it actually look like a human this time and move around. Baby also had a heart rate of 171, which I hear some people claim is more common with girls? I did get a scan pic, so I will try to post that later as I feel exhausted right now. Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Exciting anneliese! Almost done with first Tri too!!!! Yay!


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat, hope you enjoyed your class! :thumbup: I was hoping to sign up for one of those but it filled up before I got to it...oops. I clearly need the help though because Munchkin HATES it when I try to give him a massage :haha: :dohh:

Hanyou, it sounds like you are doing really well...it is hard at first but you will soon get the hang of it. I am glad you have help, too.

Anneliese, so happy to hear baby is still doing well :happydance: :cloud9: congrats!! 6 days behind is nothing to worry about, and now you get an extra scan! :yipee:


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok so...diaper rash?! I have tried to be cautious with what I eat. I don't do dairy, but I did have lots of citrus and tomato for a few days last week. Mr F has developed a red rash just around his anus, nowhere else. I have read it is related to food allergies or acidic foods? Anyone else dealt with this? It's so red! Doesn't seem to bother him but obviously bothers me :(

I also discovered a bit of rash in the folds of skin in his groin...made me feel like a negligent parent because I hadn't really pulled every fold apart to inspect before. 

Poor kid! Advice?


----------



## seaweed eater

I didn't know diaper rash was related to maternal diet...I thought it had more to do with what's coming in contact with the diaper area!

I don't particularly watch my diet and so far we have been lucky enough never to have had diaper rash. We use cloth diapers, though, and DH uses some green/sensitive/hypoallergenic brand of disposable wipes and I use cloth wipes sprayed with water and tea tree oil. I imagine the TTO helps prevent rashes. You might need to switch diapers (or detergent, if you use cloth? do you?) -- that's the advice people gave in baby group when someone brought up diaper rash. As for treating the existing rash, I have no experience but I have heard that a combination of barrier cream and cornstarch is helpful, but you probably know more about that than I do. :shrug: Sorry, this was maybe the least helpful response ever.


----------



## gaiagirl

Haha no not the MOST unhelpful ;)

We are using a combo of cloth and disposable as well as organic wipes or cloth wipes with homemade solution.

It's just the area that comes into contact with poop, and if the pH of the poop is low it can cause a rash...so citrus, tomato etc can cause that. I think that it's a combo of me eating too much citrus and also Mr F always pooping! And so always having it against his skin no matter how quickly I change him. 

I got a stronger barrier cream from my midwives today and although it is supposedly not good to use with cloth, I'm using it until the rash clears up a bit!

Newborns have such sensitive skin! He's shedding, has little milk pimples, and the rashes...so tough to enter this harsh world!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia, can't offer much help with the rash but just wanted to reassure you I felt the same after investigating the folds in Emilia's armpits! They were a bit stinky! I felt bad that I'd never checked there before. Who would have thought babies had so many folds and creases that they like to hide grime in?! Hope the stronger cream works.

Anneliese - glad to hear the scan went well :thumbup: The same happened with me - baby was too small to take the measurement so we had to go back a week later. It means you get to see bubs an extra time though so it's all good. 

Han - that's a great idea to use the pump, I can definitely see how that would help the nipple shape. Sounds like you're doing a great job :thumbup:

The massage class was great. Emilia loved it, although I knew she would as I sometimes find rubbing her feet and legs calms her down when she's crying, so she is used to it. She was very alert and smiley and spent most of the time with her head twisted to the side so that she could see the instructor and smile at her :cloud9: She liked the massage but also think she loved having 45 mins of having her nappy off, legs free to kick about. She did a couple of wees but so did other people's babies so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## smawfl

Hi ladies

Laptop is broken so this will be short as hate typing on the tablet!

Alexia had her immunisations on Friday which were tough! She screamed poor thing. Then she was OK but in the evening she was out of sorts and screaming uncontrollably. Checked her temperature which was fine then noticed her leg was red and swollen at the injection site so she was in pain. Ended up giving some calpol then she was fine and slept for 4 hours.

We are also going to start baby massage which I'm loo,king forward to! I've offered to hold it at my house as there's a few of us who will do it. Didn't realise you do the whole thing with no nappy! pusscat! Hopefully the other babies won't have poo and wee incidences!

In regards to the nappy rash, we've never had rash as I always use vaseline when I change her. Really does the trick in preventing any soreness.

After bath time try to make sure you dry thoroughly in all the folds!there are so many of them! I find her hands are real fluff magnets!however thou roughly I clean them there always seem to be fluff in there!

Good to hear from you anneliese! Glad the scan went well.

Last night we had a nice long stretch!A went from 10.30pm to 6am!


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - the babies were on a mat with a towel on top plus we kept their nappies under their bottoms, so you should be safe from getting wee and poo on your carpet! Hurray for the long sleep :happydance: After a couple of weeks of at least 6 hours sleep Emilia woke up at 5am this morning. Not seen that time of day for a while :wacko: She only fed for 10 minutes and then went straight back to sleep. So can't complain too much. It's affected me today though after getting used to a solid night time sleep!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Ok so...diaper rash?! I have tried to be cautious with what I eat. I don't do dairy, but I did have lots of citrus and tomato for a few days last week. Mr F has developed a red rash just around his anus, nowhere else. I have read it is related to food allergies or acidic foods? Anyone else dealt with this? It's so red! Doesn't seem to bother him but obviously bothers me :(
> 
> I also discovered a bit of rash in the folds of skin in his groin...made me feel like a negligent parent because I hadn't really pulled every fold apart to inspect before.
> 
> Poor kid! Advice?

Poor Logan already has some diaper rash :( Poor little guy. It really is hard to keep the bum clean when they go potty so much. I have just been having to use a barrier cream and I am hoping it works. It seems to soothe the area though.



smawfl said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> In regards to the nappy rash, we've never had rash as I always use vaseline when I change her. Really does the trick in preventing any soreness.

Do you just put the vaseline on her bum area and stuff after you change her?


----------



## smawfl

Yes, once ive cleaned her up i just liberally smother her areas with vaseline.


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> Yes, once ive cleaned her up i just liberally smother her areas with vaseline.

I may do this after the rash has cleared up. The cream is good when you need it, but it can be pricey.


----------



## gaiagirl

Mr F has gas, which is frustrating because I have been so careful with what I eat! It seems like in the morning around 5am he is the most uncomfortable :( 

I think it's gas because he sounds like he's straining but I feed him and it totally distracts him so either he was just hungry or the milk takes his mind off it!?!? He's such a mystery to me! Lol

Anyone else dealing with tummy pains?


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Mr F has gas, which is frustrating because I have been so careful with what I eat! It seems like in the morning around 5am he is the most uncomfortable :(
> 
> I think it's gas because he sounds like he's straining but I feed him and it totally distracts him so either he was just hungry or the milk takes his mind off it!?!? He's such a mystery to me! Lol
> 
> Anyone else dealing with tummy pains?

Yes we struggled big time!

Try lying him down and cycling his legs,and pumping them. I also found loosening the nappy Helps sometimes too. :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Struggled as in it passed?!


----------



## smawfl

No im afrsid not. Its not as bad as it used to be but she still has episodes of it :(


----------



## gaiagirl

It's so hard to tell with him because he really hardly ever cried until this week. So to me, it seems like he is in pain but maybe it's just his new hunger cry!?!? I wish he could just tell me! Lol

I also think his fussiness is just in general starting to increase because he is also being funny about naps and being out down in the bassinet for a nap. He likes to fall asleep on my chest but all of a sudden when I put him down he realizes it and gets fussy. For 2 weeks he never noticed if we put him down when he was asleep!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok solved that issue with his Velcro swaddler! But now...a new problem...he is STILL asleep! Lol From 2:30pm until almost 6! I'm undecided on waking him up versus letting him sleep?

Weight gain and eating is not an issue, he is doing amazing...but I'm worried his long stretches will be during the day not at night! Then again...I've heard sleep begets sleep and that a well rested baby sleeps longer at night!? 

Ugh decisions decisions! Any thoughts on waking up baby during the day?


----------



## seaweed eater

I wouldn't wake him. For Munchkin, sleep definitely begets sleep. You could try waking him up if he stirs, but I don't think you're likely to be able to control when his long stretch is by keeping him awake during the day, anyway. Just keep things dark and boring at night, and brighter and noisier during the day. Plus he'll be getting melatonin from your breast milk.

Also, the fussiness sounds pretty normal unfortunately...I'm sure you have heard that it increases and then peaks around 6-8 weeks. Definitely was true for us. :hugs: Hang in there, you are learning about each other, and you will get better at it every day (even if he also gets more demanding).


----------



## smawfl

Totally agree with seaweed! Dont wake him.
Sounds like you are doing a great job :)
A was the same,she loved falling asleep on our chests. Its the comfort and security. If thats what makes him happy go for it.

Something i read the other week made me think. At this age babies aren't being fussy or demanding. Their wants and needs are the same thing. They need comfort and reassurance that youre there.


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks ladies! I know his fussiness will likely increase and I'm prepared...as much as you can be ;) I just hate not knowing if its just fussiness or if something is physically wrong like the gas...

Anyways he is such a great baby, we have just been spoiled by his lack of crying so far so now it's got us thrown off ;)

Now if only he could sleep more than 3 hours at night...soon I hope!!!!


----------



## smawfl

We felt the same Gaia!

A wasn't windy either at the start. Then after a couple if weeks I think once my milk supply had increased she started needing to wind,perhaps as she was struggling yo keep up and taking air in. We need to burp her after every feed now,it's nit true that breastfed babies don't need winding!


----------



## Pusscat

Happy December decemberists! Can you believe it's come around again? It was such an exciting time. And now most of us are sat here with our babies :cloud9: What a crazy and amazing year. 17 days until Emilia's conception birthday! Not long until she has existed in some form for a whole year.

Gaia - from my experience Emilia's night sleep is totally unaffected by her day sleep, contrary to MIL's warnings that if she sleeps too much in the day she won't sleep at night. It doesn't work like that. Let him enjoy his daytime snoozes :sleep: And as for the gas, yep, Emilia has struggled with that. It went away for a couple of weeks. She seemed to get a lot better at burping and would usually let one out as soon as I sat her up. However, it has returned with a vengence the past couple of days. Maybe it's something I ate? Feels different now I know she is able to get it out sometimes though, not so worried about it. Have faith that he will learn how to get the burps out soon :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Happy December Decemberists! Hehe!

Where has the year gone?!

How is everyone doing? We went to a Baby Sensory class today and A giggles for the first time! So cute,she loved it! We will start the course in January so looking forward to it!

Baby massage also starts in January.

I'm currently busy trying to plan her christening in February. Then we also have the in laws over for Christmas dinner then DH's bro and sis and their families over for boxing day so I'm going to be busy!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## gaiagirl

How's everyone doing?! We are well on this end...can't believe he is 4 weeks! Seems like we have had him MUCH longer! He's getting big and still waking up twice a night, no big changes there. Still really gassy between 4-7am which can make for fussy early mornings.

We survived our outings (one all day and one just me alone) but going anywhere is SO much more difficult with a baby! Wow!

Everyone ready for the holidays?! I did some shopping and it wiped me out so we aren't doing much for gifts this year, it's just too much!

ALL of my friends are sick or have sick kids so I haven't gotten much social time lately. I am still paranoid about keeping him away from germs!


----------



## smawfl

My baby girl has a cold :( booo. She did so well not to catch it when DH and i had one earlier in the week. I thought she may have had my antibodies to protect her but i guess she caught a different cokd virus.
She still seems perky with no temperature which is good,but she hates when we use the snot sucker to clear her little nose!


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies

Just catching up with your baby news. :thumbup:

I have some non-baby news of my own. I've got a new job! Which means we are taking a couple of months break ttc while I work my notice and settle into the new post. It feels like I'm back in wtt again with is strangely ok with me as I was starting to find trying stressful.

I've also made us a docs appointment for the week after next so hopefully well get some answers soon . . . 

Mini


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations on the job Mini!! So pleased for you!
Keep us updated on the docs xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy December everyone! :hugs: I can't believe it is almost 2013!!

Mini, congratulations on your new job :happydance: I hope the transition is going well. Glad it feels good to take a break. :hugs:

Smawfl, I'm sorry A is sick (and that you and DH were too!) and Gaia, I'm sorry that germs are preventing you from having social time! I am totally still paranoid about Munchkin getting sick, too. I guess I will have to let it go once he starts daycare (not sure when that will be, possibly sometime in the spring)...but I claim the right to be neurotic until then. :p

Happy 4 weeks, Fin! I can't believe he is 4 weeks, either! Are you planning to start expressing milk?

Things are good here. In-laws are leaving Wednesday. I was anxious about having them here, but it turned out to be really great! I love seeing how well Munchkin gets along with them. And I will miss my MIL's cooking. :p DH will have some time off starting soon though, so at least I will have more of his help at home.

I know not everyone is still spending much time on BnB, but for those who are, I started a journal -- take a look if you are interested.


----------



## gaiagirl

Mini - Congrats on the job! New start for a new year :thumbup:

Smawfl - That sucks! I am glad shes handling it well though...really a cold is not that bad. It is the FLU that I am paranoid about...

He will be just over 6 weeks at xmas time when we are visiting family. I am kind of wondering how I can say NO to passing him around without pissing people off...but I am really not comfortable with it! Ugh. Maybe we should just stay home, lol.

I would like to start pumping but I dont really know where to start and how to go about it without messing with supply...what do you ladies do?


----------



## seaweed eater

I added a regular daily pumping session...actually two at first since I wasn't getting much, but my output has increased a lot so I dropped the second one a few weeks ago (without any issues as far as I can tell). The way I understand it, I did increase my supply, but I am always removing the extra milk at the same time every day so it does not cause problems for Munchkin. I also try to replace any bottles we give him by pumping as much as he eats (or as close as possible) as soon as possible afterward, but I don't always get to it and the LC i spoke to said it shouldn't be a big deal at this point. I think your supply is a bit more sensitive until about 6 weeks though.

It kind of depends on how much you get out of your pump, I think...and whether you want to build a freezer supply. In the most straightforward scenario, you are not trying to build a stash, and you can pump enough in one session for one bottle. Then you can just pump once to replace each bottle. It also depends on your supply in general. If you have enough that you generally do one boob per feed (I don't), you can pump the other side during each feed (as many as you need), or give one side throughout the night and pump the other side in the morning. Or, something else you can do is pump for five minutes after each feed...I never got much that way, but it seems to work for a lot of people. In general pumping in the morning (or middle of the night) is good since your supply is highest then.


----------



## Pusscat

Mini - congratulations on the new job. Hope you settle in quickly and enjoy the break from the stresses of TTC :thumbup:

Gaia - have you had the flu vaccination? You can get them free on the NHS if you've just had a baby in the UK. I know that won't be the case where you are but shouldn't cost too much if you have to pay. I've had a cold the past week and I think the only way it affected Emilia was she had a gunky eye for one day. I got some drops for it but it was better the next day. 

Seaweed - I shall have a look at your journal once I've finished here!

I haven't got into any routine with my pumping and I'm not planning to at the moment. Emilia is enough of a handful without having to think about pumping - she doesn't really sleep in the day. So I'm just pumping when I need to eg when I'm going out for the night (which I've only done once) I have to pump at least twice to get 1 feed's worth of milk. 

Gaia - will you be joining the Facebook group? I'd love to see a photo of your LO :flower:

Smawfl - aww, so lovely to hear you got your first giggle :happydance: What kind of things do you do in baby sensory? I've just signed up for baby signing starting next year. Think she'll really enjoy all the singing. She does excited squeals but no giggles yet. She's also started doing the high pitched squeals when she cries sometimes. It's like she has discovered this amazing new thing her voice can do so wants to do it at every opportunity!


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat - we do get the vaccine free for having a small child and DH and I got it, but it's still only 50% effective...

I just don't like people handling my baby! Lol Also we haven't been in any large groups yet and I wonder about him getting overstimulated?

Oh well guess we will have to suck it up, and nag everyone about washing their hands!


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaia, Munchkin definitely tends to get overstimulated when there are lots of people around, and I have found it is essential to have the carrier with me in all such situations. When he gets really overstimulated sometimes the only way he can fall asleep is if I wear him.

Pusscat, I have heard from mothers of older babies in baby group that they go through a phase around 3-4 months where they like to make loud, high-pitched happy squeals, just to hear themselves do it. The group facilitator calls it the "pterodactyl phase"! :lol:


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> Pusscat - we do get the vaccine free for having a small child and DH and I got it, but it's still only 50% effective...
> 
> I just don't like people handling my baby! Lol Also we haven't been in any large groups yet and I wonder about him getting overstimulated?
> 
> Oh well guess we will have to suck it up, and nag everyone about washing their hands!

I didn't realise it's not 100% :wacko:

I also agree Emilia can get overstimulated when there's lots of other babies around and it can be difficult to feed her in those situations. Definitely agree with using a sling to calm things down. It's so lovely seeing her with other babies though, I love it when they look at each other and smile :cloud9: Have you got some groups in mind that you want to go to?

Seaweed - the pterodactyl phase sounds about right. That's exactly what she does. You can see her listening as she squeals and then repeats it :haha: It is funny.


----------



## gaiagirl

Ladies, what would you do:
My best friend came down with the flu last Tuesday (Dec 4). She was supposed to come over yesterday (Dec 10) but I cancelled because I thought it was too close to when she got sick...now she wants us to come to her house this weekend (Dec 15) for dinner. It will have been 11 days after her first symptoms, and everything I have read says you are only contagious 5-7 days after symptoms...

If it were a cold I would think nothing after 11 days, but the flu terrifies me...

Thoughts?


----------



## Pusscat

Can you rearrange for the weekend after? Not worth going if you're not going to be relaxed because you're stressing about if she's getting germs on your baby! I think you'd be safe to go this weekend though. Just ask her to wash her hands before she holds baby.


----------



## smawfl

I agree, as he's so small I'd rearrange. I'm sure she will understand and if it was the otherway round I'm sure she'd do the same x


----------



## gaiagirl

We can't do the weekend after as we are all leaving town for the holidays :(

I think she will think I'm insane...her doctor told her shes only contagious if she has a fever?! Ugh I don't want to say no...maybe I'll ask Friday if she is coughing or congested at all still?


----------



## seaweed eater

If you don't want to rearrange, I would say go and just wash your hands a lot, and ask her not to hold him or perhaps even get close to him. I don't think she'll think you're insane, though. And even if she does think so...you're not. :p

Edited to add: I definitely would not go if she is still having symptoms.


----------



## Pusscat

Emilia has just confirmed she is entering the 12 week growth spurt week. We went to school and she had the biggest meltdown ever! I was sitting in the staff room with her and she was fine when there were just 3 other people in there with us, chatting and smiling away. But then everyone else came in and she suddenly let out the biggest wail :cry: Her bottom lip dropped and she cried lots and lots of real tears. Nothing would calm her down and she was so distressed. She was even too upset to feed. Proper stranger fear. It's the first time it's happened - usually she's very smiley and interested in new faces. We just had to come home because northing was working. Even when I did her calm, the moment she caught sight of someone she didn't know she started wailing again. It really effected me and I cried on the drive home. But I know it's a developmental stage they go through. It was really stressful though. We're going back next week for the nativity and trying to think how I can keep her happy. Think I might try the sling.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Emilia has just confirmed she is entering the 12 week growth spurt week. We went to school and she had the biggest meltdown ever! I was sitting in the staff room with her and she was fine when there were just 3 other people in there with us, chatting and smiling away. But then everyone else came in and she suddenly let out the biggest wail :cry: Her bottom lip dropped and she cried lots and lots of real tears. Nothing would calm her down and she was so distressed. She was even too upset to feed. Proper stranger fear. It's the first time it's happened - usually she's very smiley and interested in new faces. We just had to come home because northing was working. Even when I did her calm, the moment she caught sight of someone she didn't know she started wailing again. It really effected me and I cried on the drive home. But I know it's a developmental stage they go through. It was really stressful though. We're going back next week for the nativity and trying to think how I can keep her happy. Think I might try the sling.

Aww bless her, how has she been today?

Alexia is growing so fast, cant believe she will be 12 weeks on Tuesday!

Its like we've completed a 4th trimester :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Dammit I just wrote a huge reply and lost it! 

Ugh now I don't have time to repeat. Short form:

Can't believe how old your babies are getting! Pusscat that sounds like an adventure, lol. I'm taking F out alone for some shopping today and I'm a little worried as I ALWAYS am alone! Never thought it would be so hard!

Decided not to go to my friends and rescheduled for next weekend which will definitely be safe! Talking to her on the phone she was coughing! So I felt vindicated because I would be so stressed if she coughed holding F!

Little victory today - got F to fall asleep for a nap on his own! Took 40 min and me repeatedly going over to him but still! Yes!


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol just realized how many !!!! I used!


----------



## Pusscat

Well done Gaia - I'm still trying to work out how to get Emilia to nap. At the moment the only thing that occasionally works is feeding her and hoping she stays sleepy as I take her up to her room. But I think because she feeds for so long, often over an hour at the moment, that she gets her nap in while she's sleepily feeding. I don't mind that routine on days where it's OK to spend all day on the sofa, but not so good if I want to get anything done :wacko: She's been waking up at about 6 the past few mornings, which is early for her, so I'm just hoping this is a growth spurt week and the feeding will settle down soon. At least it doesn't hurt any more :thumbup:

How did your shopping trip go? Hope it was OK!


----------



## gaiagirl

F eats for SO long too, which is why I fear public outings I think. BFing isn't just a quick 15min thing...if I had to feed him we would be in for the long haul, lol.

We didnt go...it just didnt work out! His nap went long then I had lots of housework to do...and just didnt have the energy. Monday I will have to go...it's almost xmas!


----------



## gaiagirl

DH is coming down with a cold so mine might get difficult real soon! He's quarantined using the guest bed and bath now. Ugh last thing we need!

Also major pumping fail tonight! I thought I would try and pump for the first time to start freezing some backup milk...

So F sometimes feeds off both sides or sometimes just one depending how hungry he is. Tonight before bed he had one full side and was sleepy so I put him down in his bassinet and he fell asleep. Ok, so I thought I would pump the other side and freeze it. I got 2oz, less than I thought but whatever.

Well, of course he wakes up less than an hour later hungry! He was frustrated that the supply wasn't what he is used to, he was thrashing around so irritated! So I thought ok I'll just give him the milk in a bottle...well - he FLIPPED out about the bottle. I was surprised because he's had a few (his first 48 hrs of life though) and takes a pacifier. 

Anyways it took like 90 min of eating on empty boobs to fill him up and he's now asleep so hopefully he sleeps long enough for them to fill up! FXd!

On a positive note - went shopping today and left baby home with DH (now in hindsight probably a bad plan with the germs). Felt good and so weird to be alone!


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - the same happened to me last week! It's really worrying when you think you're empty. Sounds like Mr F got all he needed tgough , just took some sucking to get it all :wacko:'. Luckily when it happened with me I had a funny feeling she might wake up so I didn't completely empty the boob. This morning when she woke up at 5:30 she only ate for 20 mins and her next feed didn't take too long either - hurray! She's been 'talking' so much the past few days, blowing bubbles and making a kind of 'th' sound :cloud9: It's so funny to watch. And she's so pleased with herself when she does it, she has a big grin on her face. 

Feeding in public - yep, same here! I went for a walk the other week with friends who have similar age babies. We went to a pub after the walk and they all got out their bottles and fed their baby. Emilia wasn't asking for milk to start with but then started grizzling but I didn't want to feed her as I knew we had nearly finished our drinks and wouldn't be there for another hour. Felt I had to explain myself about why I was leaving my baby to cry when all the other bottle fed babies were full and content :wacko: We had to leave before the others in the end as her crying was just getting too much.


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh last night F slept 11-2:30 (usually it's 4 hours) but then would NOT go back to sleep until 5!!!!!!!!! Usually it's an hour or maybe 90min but two and a half hours!?! Anyone else have this issue at night? I feel like almost 6 weeks is kinda old for that?! Maybe I am delusional!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi everyone :flower:

Gaia, did you make it out shopping today? I'm sorry you had that experience with pumping/giving a bottle. The few times Munchkin has refused a bottle have all been when he's been pretty hungry. He's much more amenable when he's just starting to show hunger signs...I think if we wait too long he gets too grouchy and just wants a boob. Not that it can always be helped, of course.

I'm sorry he was awake for so long, you poor thing :hugs: We did have times where he would be up for an hour and a half to two hours (I think never 2 1/2!). I honestly can't remember when he stopped doing it, but it may very well have been as late as six weeks. I do feel like things were mostly unpredictable and all over the place until about 10 weeks, when he finally started going to bed at a more consistent time and sleeping 5 hours almost every night. (And from there it was VERY quick to get to 7 hours almost every night, which I LOVE!) Sorry, I know that doesn't really help you now, though!

Pusscat, have the long feedings settled down for you at all yet? I'm glad she's been talking and blowing bubbles and in a good mood :cloud9:

Smawfl, my DH keeps saying to Munchkin, "Fourth trimester is over now, you have to be a big boy and start walking and talking and going to school" :p happy 12 weeks to Alexia tomorrow! How are you both doing? :flower:

We are doing well here...this week has been hard on me for reasons mostly unrelated to Munchkin, but he has been a delight. He did have what I hope was his 3 month growth spurt, where he was grumpy for a couple of days and slept badly during the night in between, but it wasn't that bad. On the other hand, I weighed him today and he hasn't gained as quickly as I would have thought, so maybe the growth spurt is still to come.

He's really becoming more fun to spend time with though. He enjoys being sat upright so we spend a lot of time with him sitting on my lap, or with his back against my knees and his feet at my chest. He's really enjoying books, music, and toys, and he's starting to get better control of his hands. And lots of talking! No sign of rolling or pushing up on his tummy yet though...I wonder if there's any truth to the idea that bigger babies hit those physical milestones later.

He has gotten VERY slobbery lately though. Pusscat and Smawfl, are you finding the same thing? I wonder if it's the start of teething. I know we don't expect a tooth until 6 months or so, but I read recently that teething can actually begin months before the tooth emerges, which I didn't know before. Or maybe he's just slobbery :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Seaweed I can't wait for toys, smiles and interaction! I get smiles when he's just fed and is sleepy but not yet when he is awake and alert! Just scowls as stares, lol!

What do you ladies think of not changing the diaper in the night? I often use disposables overnight even though we use cloth mostly...and I feel like changing him at 2am is too much stimulation for him. It tells him it's wake up time! If he is comfy I am considering NOT changing in the night.


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaia there is so much good stuff ahead of you! I can't wait until he starts to interact with you more. Lots of fun.

We change diapers at night if he poops, but almost never otherwise. Only if there's a leak. It's only been a few weeks since he stopped pooping during the night, though. I agree, it can be very stimulating.


----------



## gaiagirl

He is such a poopy baby there's almost ALWAYS a tiny smidge lol. But the big poops are definitely in the daytime and I always slather him with some kind of barrier...so I'm going to try no change tonight! FXd!


----------



## anneliese

Hey everyone, sorry for the late reply. Hope everyone is doing well. Everything is good so far over here. NT scan results were normal, so I'm happy about that. I also had a short scan last week, so it was nice to see the baby again. And before I forget to mention, the doctor doing my NT scan said "probably" and "big chance" it's a boy. I was only 12 weeks, so I know it's early, but I feel like it's a boy too. I did have a preference for a girl, but I know I'll love the baby the same either way

Anyway, here is the scan pic from 12 weeks. It's just the head, but I was lucky to get this because the doctor didn't offer anything at first, I had to ask.
 



Attached Files:







859485hd34.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## minimoocow

Anneliese - Great scan pic he looks super cute - Love his little nose!

Now you are past the 12 week mark does everyone know or are you planning a Christmas annoucement?


----------



## Pusscat

Aw, Anneliese, that's a lovely scan photo :thumbup: It's a great shot of his profile. Looks like a boy to me :winkwink: Glad all is well with you and baby. Will you be finding out the sex at the next scan?

Gaia - hope you had a restful and poop-free night! We don't change during the night and I don't think she's ever pooped at night, thank goodness! I'm sure we had a couple of nights like you describe. As seaweed said though, you will hopefully find Mr F makes great progress suddenly.

Seaweed - I think the feeds have settled down now. And she's back to having an afternoon nap, thank goodness! I took her into school again today and she was a lot better. Still a got grizzly but not the uncontrollable crying like last week. I kept her in the sling. I fed her from a bottle for the first time while I was there. It was pretty weird but she gulped it down happily. 

Slobbering - yes, she can get very very drooly! She loves it though, she loves blowing bubbles in it! Really hope it's not teething already!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi mini :wave::wave:

I've just realised it's Emilia's conception anniversary! I know how DH would like to celebrate but we've yet to properly have sex. We've tried a few times but I've found it too uncomfortable. Are all you mums back to normal with that side of things? I'm not missing it especially but want to feel that closeness again.


----------



## smawfl

Hi Decemberists!

Alexia slept for 8 hours last night :happydance:

*Gaia *- Well done on getting F to sleep on his own! We've managed a few times to get Alexia to nap on her own, but sometimes she's overtired and just wont settle without a little cuddle. 

When we all go up to bed she always falls asleep in her moses basket on her own though, usually with some white noise but generally after a feed she'll fall asleep on her own.

Well done for leaving F-I've still not left A and the thought terrifies me! We were at my in laws at the weekend and MIL suggested DH and I leave A with her while we popped out - i panicked!

I think if I had time to get used to the idea I would have been ok but it was sprung on me and I didnt want to leave her!

We stopped changing nappies during the night around F's age - unless of course it's a pooy one. Try it tonight and see how you get on

*Pusscat *- how is the growth spurt?

A has been really chatty too! Got her on video, I'll post it on the facebook page, its so funny!

Happy conception anniversary! We've not DTD yet :nope: so definitely not back to normal yet. we both really want to and even had dreams about it but it's not happend yet. Like you I miss the closeness. Glad we're not the only ones! 

*Seaweed *- we are doing great, i can't believe A is 12 we weeks today. I also cant believe we are still BF. I really didnt expect to make it this far and have to say i'm loving it. Feels great to be able to do this for her, and love the snuggles while she is feeding

Sorry you;ve had a tough week!

I had A weighed yesterday - she's now 11lbs 11.5oz! big girl! Still following between the 25th and 50th centile so pleased with that

Alexia loves sitting up too, and she pushes up on her legs all the time shes got such strength! She even 'walked' up my body the other day!

Yes She's more slobbery too, she tries to put her whole fist in her mouth and sucks her thumb. I thought teething too - she had red cheeks the other day too. My health visitor said they can show signs of teething way before any teeth come through. 

*Anneliese *- what a lovely scan pic, glad all is well - i think :blue: too!

*Mini *- how are you doing?

Are you getting your LO's Xmas gifts? We got A a bouncer the other week so that's kind of her Xmas pressie but she doesn't know what's going on so we probably wont specifically get or wrap anything. She will be getting lots of gifts anyway from relatives so I know she will be very spoilt!


----------



## gaiagirl

Anneliese - Lovely! So exciting to still have a pregnancy on here! LOL

Pusscat - So glad you had a good visit to school! Mr F is so hit or miss in the RS, if he is fed and has a pacifier he likes it but otherwise he gets so fussy. I wear him upright with his little legs out at the bottom, but I always feel like the fabric (mine is a Sakura linen) is cutting into his little knees! Maybe I need to work on technique. He also doesn't like the fabric up too high because he likes his head free to move and look around! LOL For a newborn he sure loves to move his head!

Smawfl - OMG 8 hours I would do such a happy dance! My boobs would be rock hard though, lol. I am glad you have enjoyed BFing. I plan to keep it up a minimum of 12 months (I go back to work at 12/13 months) but honestly I would ideally like to keep a morning and night feed much longer. The immunity factor when he enters daycare would be so awesome! Plus I feel like I may need it emotionally too when he is in daycare, lol.

Last night was a bit different than usual...I have been thinking of trying to get F to sleep earlier than the 10pm we have been doing. It is tough because our house is large and we don't go to bed until 9:30/10 so if he falls asleep earlier it is downstairs in the den with us. 

Anyways last night he went to sleep at 9, and i took him up and swaddled/etc and put into the cosleeper at 10 (still asleep). He woke up at 12 though, which is WAY earlier than usual! I didnt change him, just took him into bed and fed him and we both fell asleep pretty quickly until he woke up again at 3. Then he was pretty awake and I did end up changing him, because 9-3 seems like pretty long to me! He was then up until 5 again :cry: But then slept 5-8. So I guess I did get like 7 hours or so, just not in long stretches but maybe I am expecting too much for 6 weeks!

He does have a bit of a red bum right around his anus, but I think it is because I slacked on the bum cream yesterday and also had some citrus yesterday...he had a teeny bit of poop on his diaper overnight but again saved the big one for when he woke up!

I have heard over and over that EARLIER bedtimes usually mean longer sleep stretched. I would like to start getting him on an earlier to bed routine after the holidays, but its tough in our house because our beds are so far from where we hang in the evenings...and I am NOT comfortable with him being so far away from us yet!

As for going out --- I left him with DH, and he had just had a huge meal! I would NOT leave him with anyone but DH and maybe MY mom at this point. But honestly probably not even my mom yet...


----------



## anneliese

mini, I told everyone after the NT scan. I figured by 12 weeks we were pretty 'safe' and plus I was really excited and wanted to share with people

Puss, I hope we will find out. At our scan last week the doctor tried to look again, but the cord was in between the baby's legs. Our next scan is mid January, so if the baby cooperates at the next scan we will definitely find out


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies

Just popping n to tell you about my docs appointment - all pretty un eventful really. They won't test me until they've done a sa on dh as its cheaper which seemed like a good idea when I was there but afterwards seems odd as even if his sperm is low there could still be problems with me:shrug:

Anyways sa is ordered and well get a date for that in the new yr then it's back to the docs for the results . . . And keep trying in the meantime . . . Which were not until I'm settled in the new job but . . . 

We're now wondering whether to tell people or not. Nobody knows we are trying, that I had a mc earlier this yr etc. we're not sure if telling would be helpful or cause more stress with people keep wanting an update. Ideas pls?!

If I don't get back on her before Xmas hope everyone has a good one. Happy first Christmas to all our decemberist babies from auntie mini! 

Xxx


----------



## smawfl

Hi Mini

Thanks for the update. Strange they wont test you both simultaneously but at least it's a step in the right direction and they are starting investigations.

I'm not sure what I would do. I'd probably tell close family like mum and sister but not sure I'd tell anyone else unless they asked.

Hope you have a lovely Christmas too! x x


----------



## smawfl

Oh forgot to say A has her 2nd set of immunisations later. Not looking forward to them!

Pusscat - How did E get on with her's?


----------



## smawfl

Happy 3 months Munchkin!

Just wanted to wish you all a lovely Christmas in case i dont get a chance tomorrow! Hope you all have a lovely one! X


----------



## Pusscat

Gaia - in my experience an earlier before time doesn't make Emilia sleep longer. She either refuses to go to sleep until her usual time or just wakes up earlier. I've decided it's not worth forcing an early bed time. She comes to bed when we do and we usually all get 8 hours sleep. However, last night she would not go to sleep!! Took me until after 2am to get her off. She cried every time I put her down. It was back to the newborn routine! I don't know what the problem was. Really really hope it doesn't happen again tonight.

Mini - I think I'd talk about it with close family ie mum. It'll probably do you good to talk to someone else about it. Hope you have a great Christmas :thumbup:

Smawfl - hope A's jabs went OK. Emilia didn't scream as much as last time and I didn't cry! Gave her some calpol afterwards as she was very unsettled. Gave her a feed and then she slept for 3 hours.

Happy Christmas to all my Decemberist friends and babies :xmas6: hope Santa brings everything you asked him for. For me, that would be a normal nights sleep and then a well behaved baby Emilia who let's me have Christmas dinner with everyone else! :xmas4:


----------



## HanyouMama

Hey Ladies :flower: I hope you all had a good Christmas!

Sorry I haven't really been on much since my little man was born on Thanksgiving day. Things have just been crazy and getting into the swing of being a mother has been a little overwhelming.

I didn't get to post a birth story, so I will do so now.
I went to bed at my normal time of about 11 pm the night of November 21st, and awoke a little before 3 am with cramping pains and a need to urinate, so I went to the rest room and there was red blood in my urine and I was having VERY sharp pains. When I realized they were pretty regular and began timing them they were about 3 1/2 to 6 minutes apart and really strong, they were KILLING my lower back and hips. So around 5 am when DH and I decided that it was labor and should go in, we went in and they hooked me up to all the machines. THey checked me an hour after I arrived and I had gone from a 4 to a 5, so they kept me there.The contractions got worse and got to the point where I was vomiting and feeling like I was going to die, so I opted for the epidural. After that, I was pretty mellow and I didnt get mean with DH (which he was grateful for lol). I kept it at the level where I could still feel contractions and stuff, but it took the edge off. I was pretty loopy though and my left leg was really numb and I couldnt even move it :haha: After the epidural and all this time I am a bit fuzzy on the time table of my dialation, but I know that I went to a 10 in not too much time and I only pushed for about 35 minutes. Baby Logan was born at 9:59 am on Thanksgiving Day weighing 8 pounds 2 ounces and 21 inches long, He also has red hair just like his daddy :thumbup::cloud9:. I was really suprised that he was that big and I only had a 1st degree tear.

I'm glad to hear you are all doing well!

Logan has been doing well, but he has his days where he runs mommy ragged. He is a pretty gassy baby and he sure likes to spit up on me a lot. He's a real sweet heart and loves to smile at me :cloud9:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hanyou! Thanks for sharing the birth story, sounds intense but pretty quick! Glad you're settling into the newborn thing well :)

Pusscat - I hope you got your Christmas dinner and E was back to her usual sleep routine!?

We had a nice holiday at my parents place. The LO was a bit thrown off for a day with the travel and the new sights/smells/people but all in all he did great! I was more of a nervous wreck with all the meet and greets and passing him around...kinda glad that's over TBH...

I'm pretty sure he had his 6 week growth spurt, but he's back to 3 hour stretches now. I kinda thought after 6 weeks we would get some 4/5 hour ones but I guess not!!!


----------



## smawfl

Hope everyone had a nice Xmas! I think we're starting teething here.. eeek! Xmas Eve & day A was not herself and was fussing loads when feeding as I think it hurt her to suck :( I had to resort to lying her on the bed and me dangling my boob above her - not the most comfortable way to feed! Luckily we were at home!


----------



## gaiagirl

Sounds acrobatic smawfl!

We had a great holiday, considering we traveled two hours and stayed at my parents for three days. F was definitely thrown off a bit (as was I) and Xmas eve he was a bit squirrelly. I absolutely hated all the meet and greets and wanting to hold him! Argh. That didnt help with his mood either...he's an easygoing kid but too much is just too much!

Anyways, glad to be home and back to our reclusive ways! Lol

Sleep still hasn't gotten better, 2-3 hour stretches :( We just bed share now because I can't be bothered to get him back into deep sleep enough to put him in the cosleeper! It's SO much easier to sleep with him. I think when he is down to only one wake I will go back to the cosleeper. Or some nights we start with him in it and then I bring him in bed later.

He is getting a bit more fun, since he is making different noises and chatting a bit! I have gotten a couple of smiles but they are kinda faint and I have to work REALLY hard for them. He has smiled in his sleep since birth, or when he's just really sleepy. Like big happy smiles and even laughs. But awake - not so much! I thought he would smile more by now...he is 7 weeks today...


----------



## smawfl

We are full on teething here :( poor Alexia is in a lot of pain, and to top it off she has another cold :( Last night was tough! Probably down to the cold but also put her in the cot for the first time so think it took a while for her to settle.

Not sure I'll make it to midnight tonight!! 

Happy New Year Decemberists!! xx


----------



## Pusscat

Happy new year Decembrists. We were snuggled up in bed by midnight. It was actually really nice to just have our little family together in our room and just have a kiss at midnight. I didn't want to stay up and risk disturbing Emilia's sleep! She's totally back to her normal routine of about 9 hours at night.

Smawfl - can't believe she's teething already :wacko: Sounds like really hard work, especially with the modified feeding position! Hope the cold clears up soon. Emilia had 2, one after the other. They only lasted for about a week though.


----------



## ds0910

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in so long. Little man has been so clingy I can't get much done lol. 

Smawfl- lol your new feeding position made me laugh. I'm sure it wasn't funny to you at the time with baby girl hurting and all, but the things we won't do for our little sweeties.

Puss- that's great you are getting that much sleep at a time! Is that affecting your milk production any? Little man will usually get 6 to 8, but the past couple nights he's been waking up every 3 hours or so. He is also teething though so hopefully it will go back to normal soon.

Afm- we've been doing pretty good. Little man is SO GASSY!!! I really think that might be what has been waking him up so much lately. He farts constantly! We are finally getting on some simblance of a schedule so he has been much happier though he still has to be entertained almost constantly. It's exausting lol, but so worth it. He has discovered his feet and is always grabbing them, started reaching for thing we hold in front of him, figured out how to change the pitch of his voice so he is screeching and squealing a lot, he's getting so big so fast! And he loved the fireworks!! He even "yelled' at them.

Well I better get going. I will try to get on tomorrow while little man is napping and I have more time. Goodnight ladies :)


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies!

I've got some SERIOUS catching up to do. I've been away for ages... No proper excuse except laptop properly gone now and I'm just trying to enjoy every single minute with my lil man... He's growing so fast!!

Plus side... I've got a Facebook account!! New Years resolution done and dusted!! Who needs to add me/what do I need to do?

Can't wait to see all your lovelies and for you to meet my mini! :flower:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh! Yes I want to join the FB group too...


----------



## Pusscat

Hi ds and fsb - lovely to hear from you both! Glad will is well with both of you and your LOs. Don't think my milk is effected by her sleeping so long. I just wake up with hard and leaking boobs! Very pleasant!!

I'd love to meet you both 'properly' on Facebook. Can't remember what you have to do to join the Facebook group though. It's a secret group so you might not be able to see it if you search for it. It's called BnB Decembrists. Seaweed set it up so she might have to invite you.


----------



## smawfl

OMG i think we arw going through the 4 month sleep regression! Soooo tired!

Before xmas A was doing a fab 8hrs at night but now waking loads! Its like shes notfully awake though and kicks her legs about and sucks her thumb loudly! Its keeping DH and i awake most of tge night as she just wont settle unless i pick her up! Aaarg! Dont know what to do!

On the plus side Baby Massage starts today, Baby Sensory next week and doing a trial of Rhythm Time too. That should keep us busy!

Getting A weighed today so hopefully shes still progressing nicely.


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - oh dear! That must be a real shock to the system :hugs: Do you have to feed her every time she wakes up? I had worried E had started the same but think it was just a one off, thank goodness. It makes you appreciate sooo much how well they were sleeping before. Hope it's just a temporary thing. E has also started sucking her thumb/fingers/fist really loudly when she's going to sleep. She's also started making weird growling noises! 

Hope you and A enjoy massage today. We've got our last session today and then first session of baby signing straight after. I'd be interested to hear how you find baby sensory next week. I'm not really sure what you do there?


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - oh dear! That must be a real shock to the system :hugs: Do you have to feed her every time she wakes up? I had worried E had started the same but think it was just a one off, thank goodness. It makes you appreciate sooo much how well they were sleeping before. Hope it's just a temporary thing. E has also started sucking her thumb/fingers/fist really loudly when she's going to sleep. She's also started making weird growling noises!
> 
> Hope you and A enjoy massage today. We've got our last session today and then first session of baby signing straight after. I'd be interested to hear how you find baby sensory next week. I'm not really sure what you do there?

It is tough! Last night she woke 3 times which means im a zombie this morning! She does feed every time pretty much. Its only happened a few times where she falls back to sleep if i give the dummy
The night before she only woke once.

Massage was lovely,really enjoyed it! Will let you know how Baby Sensory goes next week. (Its a mix if singing and lots of visual and sound props) 
This morning we are doing a trial of Rhyme Time so will see what thats like!
How was Signing? DH loves the idea of sign,his nephew communicated with sign way before he could talk so he has already seen the benefit.


----------



## gaiagirl

Welcome to my world, lol. F still wakes up at LEAST every 3 hours but often every 2!!! 

Yesterday he was being so strange, cranky and either eating or sleeping. This morning he seemed more congested than usual...I hope he isn't sick!!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Glad you enjoyed the massage smawfl. Signing was good. We're just going to work on the sign for milk to start with. Although at the point when she wants milk she's usually in no mood to look at me doing strange hand signs to her. But hopefully she'll get the hang of it eventually. It would be amazing to be able to communicate with her in that way before she can talk. We did lots of lovely interactive nursery rhymes, lots of lifting baby up and down and clapping. We really enjoyed it :thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> Welcome to my world, lol. F still wakes up at LEAST every 3 hours but often every 2!!!
> 
> Yesterday he was being so strange, cranky and either eating or sleeping. This morning he seemed more congested than usual...I hope he isn't sick!!!!

Oh no, I didn't realise he still wasn't sleeping through :wacko: How do you feel in the day time? Have you just got used to the broken sleep? How he's doing OK today, that does sound like he might be coming down with something. How it's just an off day


----------



## gaiagirl

Sounds awesome, I'm hoping to do signing too!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry I've been away, Decemberists, have been busy! I promise to catch up soon.

Gaia and FSB, I'm excited you want to join the facebook group! Can't wait to see your little ones!! PM me your facebook info and I'll get you added.


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok I messaged you but it was being weird...let me know if you got it.


----------



## seaweed eater

No, I did not, Gaia :( let me try messaging you instead.

Ok, Munchkin is in bed early tonight, so it's time to catch up:

*Anneliese* -- love your ultrasound photo! :cloud9: How neat that you found out it's probably a boy. We found out probably a boy early on, too (and, like you, I thought it was a boy). I'm sorry it's not what you were hoping for, but boys are fun. :) Can't believe you are 17 weeks!! How are you feeling??

*Pusscat* -- Sounds like you and E are doing well! I'm glad she is still sleeping so well for you. :hugs: You asked about :sex: -- we have been having some, but not back to normal. It definitely feels different from before. I think it's because I'm dry compared to before. We're not in the habit of using lubricant, but I think it would probably help. Anyway, I'm guessing things will be even closer to normal when Munchkin is sleeping in his own room. He's never interrupted us so far, but it's different having him in there.

*Smawfl* -- sounds like Alexia is growing so well! :happydance: I'm sorry that goes along with extra night feedings and fussiness, though. I hope her sleep goes back to normal soon for you. It seems like she started sleeping through pretty early, so I bet she will get through it soon and learn how to sleep well again. I'm sure the teething isn't helping, either. Poor both of you! :(
You always have such fun activities planned! I think signing is such a great thing. My friend's son who had a speech delay really benefited from being able to express himself through signing. I am on the fence about whether we will do it with Munchkin, since he is bilingual already (although A probably is too, right?). We will probably teach him at least a few basic signs. Should start doing that soon!

*Gaia* -- I've been thinking of you since we've been having our first diaper rash experience. We've been using a cloth-friendly cream (CJ's BUTTer) and trying to give him some time to air out during changes (which he loves -- I don't know about yours). Also trying to change him more frequently. We'd been leaving it a little too long, I think, in order to be sure that he was done, so trying to do less of that. Has the diaper rash situation improved for you?
I hope you are getting lots more smiles now. :hugs: Munchkin was smiley from early on but he's become even more so in the past few weeks. I thought it was just a matter of learning how to do it and then they'd do it as much as they were going to, but apparently not! So I bet he will be more generous with his smiles soon, if he's not already. 6-10 weeks or so was a challenging time for us, so I hope you are holding up okay. :hugs: I'm sorry he has been cranky, hope he isn't getting sick. We thought Munchkin might be a couple weeks ago but it turned out to just be a random congested day, knock on wood.

*Mini* -- have you scheduled the SA yet? I agree, it's weird that they won't test both of you. :shrug: Personally I would not tell very many people, but telling a friend or two you can trust to keep their mouths shut might be nice. I told two friends before we started TTC, and it was good to have their support. They were both pregnant at the time so they were pretty sensitive to TTC issues and the need for privacy and patience.

*Hanyou* -- thank you for sharing your birth story :flower: it sounds like it was very quick and went VERY smoothly! Well done for only getting a first degree tear with a big baby and an epidural. :thumbup: It sounds like he's been a handful, but he's so cute and I'm glad he rewards your efforts with smiles. :cloud9:

*DS* -- sounds like your little man is keeping you on your toes, but has been lots of fun too! :cloud9: I love that squealing phase. Munchkin is just starting to do that, but I've seen older babies at baby group do it. Our group facilitator calls it the "pterodactyl phase." :haha:

*FSB* -- :hugs: Can't wait to see your boy!! Hope you are doing well!

We are doing well over here. Munchkin has changed so much in the past few weeks! He definitely does not seem like a newborn anymore. It's a really fun time. :cloud9: He's getting so much better at interacting with both people and things, and so much stronger physically.

His sleep has been variable...he was sleeping 7 hours consistently for a couple weeks about a month ago, then it was 5-6 for a while, and now it's 4-5. And that's just the one long stretch. Usually he wakes up three times between 8 PM bedtime and 6:30 AM wake up time, and sometimes more. He almost always needs to eat, and usually eats quite a lot, although once every few days he'll just need shushing and rocking. It would be nice if he went back to the other schedule, but it doesn't bother me that much, and I'm confident that he'll learn to sleep more when he's ready.

I've been trying a naptime routine for the past few days to try to make it easier for him to fall asleep for naps, which has always been a challenge -- often it takes an hour or more beyond the point when he's clearly sleepy. I think the routine has helped a lot already. It's been nice to see him happier during the day and to spend less time trying to help him sleep.

We're waiting to hear back about daycare. There's a possibility we might get a spot in February. That will be a huge transition. I leave him with DH or my mother for 2-3 hours every couple of days, for work things or so I can get some exercise, but if we get the half day schedule I'm hoping for I can leave him up to 6 hours at daycare. :( I hate thinking about it, but hopefully it will just mean some added flexibility, since I always have the option of leaving him for less than the full time. And it would be nice to rely less on DH and my mother when scheduling things at work. (I should still be able to work from home and with flexible hours much of the time.)

Overall, things are really good -- I am enjoying Munchkin so much! :cloud9: I don't think I really disliked the newborn stage while it was going on, but I can see why people sometimes want to get it over with and get on to the part we're at now.


----------



## anneliese

Thanks SE. I don't feel 'disappointed' at all anymore. In fact, since I'm convinced it's a boy anyway, I've become very attached to the idea and I would honestly feel a little disappointed if I were told it was a girl at my next ultrasound. It would kind of be like I'm losing a baby because I've already become so attached to a baby boy. Our appointment is next Wednesday, which also happens to be our anniversary, so it will be extra special if we can get the sex confirmation then.

And I'd love to join the Facebook group too, but I just want to make sure it's private from the public? And if I join will people on my friend's list see that I joined the group?


----------



## anneliese

oh, and here's a belly shot at 13 and 17 weeks. I wanted to try to take one every week to see the progression, but I always forget, so looks like I'll manage one every month. :haha: (oh and sorry for the cluttered bookcase in the background :blush:)


https://i47.tinypic.com/29binep.jpg


----------



## Pusscat

Lovely little bump Anneliese :thumbup: The Facebook group is totally hidden - your friends won't be able to see you've joined or what you post on there. Looking forward to seeing you on there!


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - Emilia loves nappy-off time! In the evening it's often the only thing that will calm her down if she's getting grumpy. I think that's the main reason she enjoyed baby massage so much as it was 45 minutes of naked freedom!


----------



## minimoocow

Pusscat said:


> Lovely little bump Anneliese :thumbup: The Facebook group is totally hidden - your friends won't be able to see you've joined or what you post on there. Looking forward to seeing you on there!

Totally hidden you say . . . Where do I sign up? Auntie mini needs to meet the babies!


----------



## gaiagirl

Cute anneliese!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Little nudists, eh? Naked time must be a lot less suspenseful for mama though with a girl baby...:p

Can't wait to add everyone to the facebook group! Will PM you, Anneliese and Mini. Anneliese, you look fantastic! :flower:


----------



## ds0910

seaweed eater said:


> Little nudists, eh? Naked time must be a lot less suspenseful for mama though with a girl baby...:p
> 
> Can't wait to add everyone to the facebook group! Will PM you, Anneliese and Mini. Anneliese, you look fantastic! :flower:

Suspenseful lol...........my little man can't go 2mins without peeing so there is no suspense involved, I already know we are gonna get wet:dohh: Sure does help with the diaper rash though.

Are any of you ladies having PP complications? Looks like I'm probably going to have to have surgery on my rectum:shock:! I had a 4th degree tear and really bad hemerroids and apparently I also have internal hemerroids as well as external ones. I have been having so many problems back there with bleeding and severe pain while going to the restroom and then a couple days after. It hurts so bad and nothing has helped. I am having to go to a colorectal surgeon tom.:sad1: It's so frustrating:cry: and apparently I am the only one on this forum........of course. Enough of the moan lol.

Little man has also started sticking his tongue out at me lol. He's so funny. I just wish he would smile and not look so perplexed every time I put a camera in front of him lol. Well I better jump on housework while I can!


----------



## gaiagirl

DS you aren't alone! I had a hemerrhoid for the first time in my life during third Tri. And pushing made them so so much worse! I have a prescription for a foam I'm going to try...I really hope it doesn't come to something more serious like surgery, eeek!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

Pusscat - glad you enjoyed Sign, sounds fun and definitely helpful if they can communicate before talking!

Seaweed - I hope she goes back to sleeping better. Seems like it's alternate good and bad nights at the moment, last night wasnt too bad with only one waking. I'm not sure if she's too cold perhaps? I've just put a hot water bottle in her cot and sleeping bag to warm it up a little before she gets in, hopefully it will help a little.
Yes Alexia is bilingual - trying to attempt trilingual with my very basic knowledge of French... So far I go as far as saying "Sophie La Giraffe" in a French accent when I give her the Sophie giraffee teething toy! :haha:

What nap time routine are you using?

Hope you get the daycare slot you want!


Anneliese - How lovely that your scan is on your anniversary! Love the bump pics!!

Mini - how are you doing? When will your tests start? Looking forward to seeing you over in the FB group!

DS0910 - sorry you are having to have surgery :nope: I was worried I would have problems in that area as very early PP I had issues and was in a lot of pain but thankfully cleared up with a change in diet, plenty of water and lots of prune juice! While pregnant I really suffered with constipation and if I dont get my daily glass of prune juice I have issues. Hope surgery goes well


----------



## gaiagirl

Hmmm I may have to start with prune juice before trying the foam...lol the glamorous life of a mom!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Hmmm I may have to start with prune juice before trying the foam...lol the glamorous life of a mom!

Definitely give it a try! I used to hate the taste if it but used to it now.doesn't look very visually appealing though but does the trick!


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh no DS, I'm sorry about the hemorrhoids! That's awful. :hugs: I hope it went well today with the surgeon. Any updates? And Gaia, I'm sorry you're having that issue too!

Happily, the only thing I've noticed in the way of postpartum issues so far is that my hair is falling out in gobs...not attractive. Poor Munchkin is losing all his hair too, so at least misery has company (although it looks cuter on him!). DH and I have also racked up a few parenting injuries while carrying around our rather large LO. DH pinched a nerve in his hand and I did something weird to my shoulder. But nothing requiring surgery (yet)!

For naptime, we first go around turning out the lights and shutting the blinds, and I sing him "Twinkle Twinkle" with added verses about how it's time for Munchkin's nap and he's a very sleepy boy. :) Then he nurses either to sleep or almost, then I put him in his bouncy chair and he sleeps there. At the moment, it sometimes takes a couple iterations before he is asleep...but I'm hoping and envisioning that if we do it consistently for a week or two it will be lights out, singing, nursing, sleep, which is roughly how it is now at bedtime.

What routines is everyone else using?

How cool that you are speaking to her in French! :thumbup: We talked about trying three languages but DH decided he isn't quite committed enough. But Munchkin will still learn a few phrases at least. Probably the same in sign language!


----------



## gaiagirl

No routines really. Sometimes I swaddle and nurse him and get him to nap in his crib, other times just gang with him on the couch when he naps, other times he naps while we are out and about...

Bedtime he goes at the same time as us right now, around 9-10 since he sleeps with me. We usually watch something on Netflix in bed while I nurse him and he falls asleep. Then I go to sleep.

I think around 3-4 months I'll see if he can get into a nap routine and might start transitioning him to his crib for the first part of the night. Especially if he starts needing to go to sleep earlier than 10, which I hear happens around then. 

I actually don't want him in his room that young but if he's in the cosleeper in our room I think he wakes easily from our voices/movements. If he's beside me it doesn't seem to wake him though...


----------



## ds0910

Well turns out it wasn't hemorrhoids, it's a fissure which is a tear. Mine is constantly tearing and creating scar tissue so the Dr says it will never heal on it's own at this point as I have a lot of scar tissue (which is what we mistook for hemorrhoids) so it is surgery Friday morning:neutral:

As for our routine, I think he is still a little young to have a dead set routine but I try to stick as close to one as I can (since his sleep has been so screwed the past couple days night time is just whatever).

Usually wakes at 6 or 7
nap hopefully 2 hours at 10 or 11
nap hopefully 2 hours around 2 or 3
bed at 8 or 9

The naps can be an hour or two later or earlier but that is the general idea of what I'm trying to do. Sometimes he throws in an extra nap, or sleeps 3 hours instead of two ect..........
Was starting to work like a charm until about two days ago:|


----------



## minimoocow

Not sure if anyone is reading this still but I don't want to say anything on facebook (I know its a private group but I'd probably post in the wrong place and accidently out myself so if you could not mention it there I'd be grateful!!!)

Check out my ticker!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Its been a while in the making and feels a bit surreal now! DH asked me 3 times to stop winding him up when I told him . . . just praying it sticks!

(Oh and its unofficial until later as when I came to take a test I realised they were all past their expiry date as its been so long! I took our usual attitude to best before dates and assumed they were unlikely to produce false positives because they were 2 months off!)


----------



## smawfl

OMG OMG OMG Mini!! Soooooooooo happy for you!!
Congratulations!! Lots of sticky vibes!
Xxxxxx


----------



## smawfl

How do you feel? Any morning sickness?


----------



## minimoocow

I've been feeling "off" for a couple of days around the time my period was due which iswhy i tested. I feel a bit fluish and groggy. A bit hungover really but not sick . . Yet! 

I do have a greatly increased sense of smell am constantly thirsty and seem to have no balance - I tried to do some yoga on saturday and just fell over! 

Mostly I just feel scared ... We'd kind of assumed it wasnt going to happen. I stopped taking prenatal vits a year ago and we were thinking about adoption and talking about the benefits of skipping the baby bit. It's going to take a couple of days to get my head around I think!!!


----------



## Pusscat

That's amazing news mini, congratulations! So happy for you! Lots to get your head around, but that's normal! Xx


----------



## anneliese

That's so great, I am soooo excited for you!! Have you been doing anything differently the past month(s) that you think contributed to it?


----------



## gaiagirl

Wooooohoooooo! Congrats!


----------



## minimoocow

Thanks everyone!

I don't think I can say one thing I did differently. I have been on a Slimming World diet as I wanted to lose a stone after holiday - lost 9 lb so far but am eating a bit differently as a result - not sure if that would make a difference though as I wasn't officially overweight to start with just at the top end of the "normal" range.

I also went to see my GP 3 months ago as my periods had got really heavy with clots. She gave me some tablets which really helped so I'm not sure if that changed the make up of my womb lining at all. I've only been taking them during my period as they aren't recommended at other times if you are trying to conceive because that's what they do.

Other than that I had a really obvious OV this month with lots of CM (sometimes I do, sometimes its less obvious).

Felt a bit nauseous yesterday but not sure if I'm imagining it. Seems like if I keep eating its ok but I'm then full pretty quickly so can't manage it all! - anyone else remember anything like that?

I also have a really loose tummy and constant bad gas (sorry TMI!) so hoping that's normal too!


----------



## smawfl

I was so nauseous first trimester - I had to keep eating otherwise I'd feel super sick was never actually sick though 
Ah the pregnancy gassy-ness... Blimey i used to be so gassy! I'd fall asleep on the sofa then do a little trump and wake myself up! Dh found it most amusing!


----------



## seaweed eater

Mini!!!! So excited for you!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Please do keep us posted!


----------



## gaiagirl

That sounds totally normal! High protein snacks are best to keep nausea at bay.

The hormones do loosen up bowels a lot and then also pregnancy causes constipation too. You get both extremes! Yay! Haha 

Hope to see you more on the FB group?


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl - that made me lol! (Don't know why I'll probably be doing the same in a couple of weeks!)

seaweed - I def will!

gaia - I do keep up with all the fb happenings just haven't had much to post as yet! I'm sure I'll be posting for lots of advice pretty soon. I'm just paranoid about posting in the wrong place as my in laws are on fb and we don't want to say anything until we've got a scan to show them.

Its still not really sunk in!


----------



## smawfl

LOL it still hasn't sunk in here either and dd is 1!

I look at her and think "we made this real little person?!"

Magical :)


----------



## minimoocow

It obviously wasn't meant to be - started spotting yesterday and woke up the am and passed massive clots. :nope:

Feeling pretty crap right now. So cruel to get a strong BFP after so long only for it to end like this.


----------



## smawfl

Oh I'm so sorry Mini hugs xxx have you been to the doctors though? I had some bleeding early on and think its fairly common.hope you're OK xxx


----------



## anneliese

Did you have cramping with it? I have a friend who had quite heavy bleeding and some clotting at the beginning of her pregnancy, but everything ended up being fine. Hoping it's the same for you


----------



## minimoocow

I have had some cramping but not as bad as before. I'm pretty sure as I passed a large clot and am still bleeding heavily. Plus I have no pregnancy symptoms any more. :nope:

I haven't gone to the docs as it takes ages to get an appointment. I think I'll take it easy for a couple of days and take another test just to check.

Thanks guys x


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## gaiagirl

Big hugs mini. I'm hoping for the best for you, please let us know. <3


----------



## smawfl

Was just coming on to see how you were doing. How are you feeling? x


----------



## minimoocow

I'm ok but feeling pretty down although I think that is partly hormonal. I have a busy week at work next week which I think will be good - less time to wallow.

Went out with some friends last night which was good except they were all asking when we were going to have babies (nobody knows we are trying in real life). Its kinda raised the question of whether we should tell people so they can be supportive . . . its feeling a bit lonely at the minute but I also wonder if we've left it too long now as I know some friends would be devastated to think of the times they have wound us up about kids over the past 2 years and I don't want to upset them.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: That is so considerate of you to worry about hurting your friends when you're the ones dealing with TTC and loss! I would tell them, and if they happen to bring up the conversations you have had, just say they couldn't have known and you don't fault them.

I'm glad you have some distractions planned this week :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Totally agree with SE! It really helps to be able to talk freely in my experience...


----------



## minimoocow

I've had a bit of a rough week this week. (possibly TMI . . . )

When I had the really early mc/chemical back at the start of 2012 it was quite sudden, really painful for about 2 hours, then I passed a massive odd looking clot and felt much better and it all cleared up in a couple of days.

This time I passed a massive clot on Halloween, and then bled for a bit but not too much or too painful. Last Sunday it then suddenly started pouring out. I was passing loads of clots along with watery blood all day. Managed to stop it by lying down but getting up started it off again. By Monday it had slowed down sufficiently so I went back to work but on Thursday started cramping again and after having had heavy bleeding all week I was a bit scared so called the docs - couldn't get an appointment so when home to bed. 

On Fri I'd had enough, was an emotional wreck and pretty scared so went to the walk in centre who told me to go to the early pregnancy assessment unit at the hospital. I called them - they said they needed the walk in centre to refer me. OH left me in the car to go and ask the nurse to refer me, they said they couldn't I had to ask my own GP!!! We called our GP and explained and they said they'd give me an appointment so called the hospital back but they took pity on me and booked me in anyway (can't tell you how grateful I was to their staff nurse!)

When I got there they apologised for the walk in centre! I had a test - still showing pregnant but the scan showed nothing viable. Basically I think its not come away cleanly so there's something still producing pregnancy hormones but my body is producing non-preg hormones which explains why I felt somewhat hormonal and unstable!

For now they want to leave me to pass it naturally and I have to test in 2 weeks and call them back. If its positive they will then get me in for another scan and discuss what to do. They say I can expect to bleed for another 2 weeks . . . so rubbish (I'm sure I should be dead I've bleed so much and its costing a fortune in sanitary towels . . . I'm expecting the always share price to spike!!!)

I have to say the hospital were absolutely fantastic - really caring and sensitive. They say since I am now under their care if I get pregnant again they will scan me early to make sure its all ok. Although there is a link from that ward to the maternity place its completely separate so you don't have to walk through rooms of happy people (which I couldn't face at the minute!). 

So that's me really . . . still bleeding although I feel a bit better today. I am completely exhausted which I assume is because my body is having to replace the blood its lost.

Ho hum . . . it can only get better!


----------



## smawfl

Oh you poor thing :( so sorry you are having to go through this mini sending big hugs and get plenty of rest xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

So very sorry, Mini :hugs: what a hard thing to go through both emotionally and physically. Take care of yourself this month. Glad to hear the hospital staff were kind to you.


----------



## smawfl

Did you talk to your friends in the end, Mini?


----------



## minimoocow

Kind of . . . OH did!

Its mostly been ok. Mum and Dad now know everything so I feel a bit better about that. (I hadn't told them anything so I think they were a bit surprised)

Getting a little fed up of a couple of friends who I love dearly but who spent ages telling me about friends that have had IVF, or how I'll get it sorted soon and it will all be good. I know they mean well so I'm not getting upset about it but right now I wish they just kept quiet!

I told my boss (male) and he was completely lovely, told me I could have whatever time off I needed if I needed to get my head together etc.


----------



## seaweed eater

Glad your parents and boss have been supportive :hugs: sorry about your friends. I am sure they mean well but that doesn't make it not hurt.


----------



## minimoocow

So today will be 22 days since the mc started . . . and I'm still bleeding! Its slowed to be very minor/more spotting for the last couple of days but I'm getting fed up with it now!

The hospital gave me a pregnancy test to take today (2 weeks after last appointment) which I did. It supposed to check everything is ok but its still positive which means there's still something left that shouldn't be so I went back in today and they decided to monitor my HCG levels to see if it is coming down just more slowly than it should be. Grrr

Honestly I wait ages for a BFP and now I have one I don't want it! I've been getting a BFP when I'm not pregnant now for longer than when I was!!! 

And obviously we cant start trying again until a month after this is all sorted so that will be next year now which means I probably won't be having a baby until at least 2015 if we can grrr grrr grrr.


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> So today will be 22 days since the mc started . . . and I'm still bleeding! Its slowed to be very minor/more spotting for the last couple of days but I'm getting fed up with it now!
> 
> The hospital gave me a pregnancy test to take today (2 weeks after last appointment) which I did. It supposed to check everything is ok but its still positive which means there's still something left that shouldn't be so I went back in today and they decided to monitor my HCG levels to see if it is coming down just more slowly than it should be. Grrr
> 
> Honestly I wait ages for a BFP and now I have one I don't want it! I've been getting a BFP when I'm not pregnant now for longer than when I was!!!
> 
> And obviously we cant start trying again until a month after this is all sorted so that will be next year now which means I probably won't be having a baby until at least 2015 if we can grrr grrr grrr.

Oh hon, how cruel. I hope things get back to normal soon so you can start trying again. Whenever your baby arrives it will definitely be special xx


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm so sorry it's going slowly. That must be so tough. :( :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm so sorry mini! That's brutal. I'm sure it's way easier said than done but maybe it will be good to just enjoy the holidays (eat, DRINK, and be merry) and then start fresh in a new year. Hugs xxxxx


----------



## minimoocow

Just a "mini" update . . . 

I went back on Sunday and my HCG levels were 326 on Fri and 342 on Sun so they have no idea what is going on as they are neither rising or falling. Another scan revealed there is still something there and I have an ovarian cyst although it is (only) 3cms so nothing to worry about and should go on its own apparently.

The doctor said she hadn't completely ruled out ectopic (eek) but it was highly unlikely given there was nothing on the scan. They are calling it an incomplete miscarriage and are now concerned about me getting an infection since I have been bleeding for so long so took swabs to test.

I've been given some tablets to "help things along" which was a bit weird given how long I've been wanting to get something to stick and now I'm trying to get it to unstick - the tablets have caused cramps and I feel a bit crap but nothings coming out so not sure if they worked at all . . . wait and see I guess.

I go back on Saturday for more blood tests and I guess if the HCG isn't much reduced it will be D&C.

We can't DTD until I stop bleeding and then they want me to wait until my next cycle so we won't be trying again for a while. :-( 

I feel ok about it although just want it to be over now so I can get with life.


----------



## gaiagirl

What a rollercoaster! I hope it's resolved soon!


----------



## smawfl

Oh mini really hope this is sorted soon! You sound like you are doing really well, stay strong xx


----------



## minimoocow

this must be the longest miscarriage in the world! Back to hospital today. Good news - HCG DOWN to 200 ish, bad news - its still at 200!!!

Back next week for more tests . . . will it never end? At least the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh mini, I'm so sorry. How awful for it to take so long and leave you in limbo. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Mini how are you doing? xx


----------



## minimoocow

Happy New Year all! Hope you have all had a good Xmas and new year and are enjoying your babies being a bit bigger and more involved with it all.

Sorry I didn't reply smawfl - I don't get notifications anymore and was giving B&B a wide berth as I was feeling miserable.

I am now feeling much better thanks. Stopped bleeding/spotting completely last week and have felt much more positive since. From start to finish took 64 days (a whole half term!) so it was completely rubbish. We are back to WTT to give me chance to heal. Not sure I could go through that again anytime soon but fingers crossed 2014 will be our year.

Mini
xxx


----------



## smawfl

Happy New Year!

So glad to hear you're feeling better Mini, you're had such a tough time. I definitely think 2014 will be your year :)


----------



## seaweed eater

So glad you are feeling better :hugs: happy new year!


----------



## smawfl

How are you doing Mini?


----------



## ds0910

Mini, I'm so sorry you are having such a tough time. Keep your head up. It'll be soon now I just know it!!!


----------



## ds0910

Well ladies........we are officially going to start trying for #2 in May!!!!\\:D/ I'm so excited but SOOOOOO nervous! I can't believe it's almost time already!!! Any of you ladies in "the talks"?


----------



## seaweed eater

That is so exciting!! :happydance: We talked about it and agreed it's still not time right now. I'll know more about my job situation next winter so we can revisit it then and figure out the soonest time that would make sense. It's hard to wait!


----------



## smawfl

Very exciting!!

We were going to perhaps start trying in June time but DH was poorly towards the end of last year and still not 100% so we will probably leave it until the end of the year to talk about it more and probably start then.


----------



## minimoocow

Maybe I'll catch you up second time around then!:haha:


----------



## smawfl

How are your cycles Mini, are you back to normal now?


----------



## minimoocow

Hi all

Yep I'm pretty much back for normal. Was told to wait a couple of months to give the folic acid time to build up again but to be honest I don't feel ready to try again yet . . . I just feel that I can't do that again so soon. I know it might not end the same way but in the back of my mind, it might!

I'm probably going to start thinking about it again in May and see how we feel

Mini


----------



## smawfl

Eeeek I've started taking folic acid again! Preparation for TTC has begun! (Will try and move back more on BnB rather than Facebook I think!) Feel a bit weird talking WTT and TTC over there!


----------



## seaweed eater

How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Just to carry on from my FB post, we are still hoping to start TTC in July. I've recently been to the doctors as I've been spotting for a week before AF arrives so I thought I'd get it checked out before TTC. I know after having a baby and BF changes things with your cycle so have given it 6 months to sort itself out before going to the doctor. They did a blood test and should get results tomorrow to check my hormone levels are all ok. I was worried my luteal phase was going to be too short so we'll see what they say.

I've started with the folic acid too so even if we don't start for a few months at least I've got some in my system. I think last time I started taking it a good 4/5 months before TTC.

How's everyone else? Any news??


----------



## Pusscat

Hi guys, I didn't realise there had been any activity on this thread since we moved to fb. Sorry to hear you went through a rough time last year mini. Hope you're enjoying not TTC for a while! 

Smawfl - good luck at the doctors tomorrow. I was worried about my luteal phase too but it turned out to be not a problem at all. Are you tracking your cycle like last time?

It's exciting being back here:happydance: And a lot easier on my tablet compared to how it used to be on my phone!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Hi guys, I didn't realise there had been any activity on this thread since we moved to fb. Sorry to hear you went through a rough time last year mini. Hope you're enjoying not TTC for a while!
> 
> Smawfl - good luck at the doctors tomorrow. I was worried about my luteal phase too but it turned out to be not a problem at all. Are you tracking your cycle like last time?
> 
> It's exciting being back here:happydance: And a lot easier on my tablet compared to how it used to be on my phone!

YEp I've been tracking my cycles, not as religiously as before, but just to get an idea of dates, and cycle length etc. I don't think I'll be temping this time, but I did order some OPKs the other day :dohh: So much for a less obsessive approach! LOL

Did you have luteal phase issues first time round? (Sorry baby brain means I've forgotten everything!)

Yep it's nice to be back here.. especially using all the smiles :flower::cloud9::coffee::baby::thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

To be honest it's hard for me to remember too!!! I think I was worried I had a short luteal phase. I think it was 7 days. I bought some cream which was supposed to help but I never got round to using it. 

I've still got a big bag of OPKs so I dare say I'll be using them again soon. Got a ton of pregnancy tests too. Don't think I'll be temping either. But I might change my mind once we start TTC and I get that urge to have some control over the whole process! :dohh::haha:


----------



## smawfl

Did you use OPKs last time? I think I bought a bag of internet cheapies, and a digital one with a smiley face! Didn't use the cheapies much and sold the rest of the bag on ebay! I think I have one pregnancy test somewhere too. Do they expire i wonder?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Did you use OPKs last time? I think I bought a bag of internet cheapies, and a digital one with a smiley face! Didn't use the cheapies much and sold the rest of the bag on ebay! I think I have one pregnancy test somewhere too. Do they expire i wonder?

I used internet cheapies OPKs for a couple of months, the month we conceived and the one before as a practice run. It worked well combined with temping. I have a bag of cheap preg tests and a double pack of first response. Never thought they'd go out of date!


----------



## smawfl

Just got my blood test results back and all normal thankfully!


----------



## ds0910

I've spotted in between cycles since having Raylen too. Went to the Dr but they didn't really find too much, just one of my hormones was high normal and the other was low normal. I'm also back on folic acid!! Eeeeeek!!! I'm doing opks only because we are trying to sway pink. We aren't really doing anything extensive, just some small things. I was going to do a full sway but the more I looked into it the contradicting everything got and it was just too confusing. Oh and my best friend that I was pregnant with last time is pregnant right now lol.


----------



## smawfl

Yay for folic acid!

How do you sway for pink?! 

I'd be interested in swaying for blue (although to be honest I really don't mind as long as baby is healthy) 

I'm convinced my second child will be a girl though, not sure why!!

My friend was obsessed with getting a girl the second time round (she already had a boy) and she used to sleep with a wooden spoon with a pink ribbon tied on it under her bed! Lol


----------



## ds0910

Did the spoon work? Lol Well I am just doing an hour of cardio 4-5 days a week, trying to lose weight and eating low calorie diet, taking a cranberry supplement, and it just so happens I'm having to take an antihistamine and the just trying to time it right. There are entire diet plans and sway plans you can buy but that's a bit excessive for me right now. If this next one is a boy too we might go that far the next time (and last time) to try to get our girl, but as long as they are healthy I will be happy either way. I would LOVE a girl though, that way I wouldn't be the the only girl in a sea of testosterone lol, Lord help me.


----------



## smawfl

She got a girl so perhaps the Spoon did work yes! Although her cleaner kept taking it back to the kitchen as she thought my friends toddler had kept hiding it under the bed! LOL


----------



## ds0910

Lol well I might have to go get a wooden spoon haha, and I don't have a cleaning lady so I'm safe there lol


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm so envious of you ladies. I am feeling ready to TTC again (started feeling that way around when Munchkin started STTN...coincidence? :wacko: ) but I have to wait until I'm done with my degree, or close, and job stuff is figured out. Can't wait for the next round of Decemberist babies! We all conceived so quickly last time, I'm sure it won't be too long! :baby:


----------



## smawfl

I worry that as I conceived quickly last time, the second time we won't be so lucky. We shall see I guess


----------



## minimoocow

Its nice to have you lot back on this thread again! Fingers crossed for everyone (but if it doesn't happen straightaway its not the worst thing in the world - somedays it will seem like it but you'll get there!)


----------



## smawfl

How are you doing Mini?

I'm glad to be back to BnB, loved when we were regularly chatting!

Had another talk with DH this morning, and we are probably gonna go for it in June I think :D


----------



## minimoocow

I'm good thanks Smawfl! We've had a lot of work done on the house which is just about finished, I have a houseful of baby chicks that hatched last week (so cute!) and am 2 weeks into a new fitness schedule (decided to "learn" to run - its tougher than it looks!). I love Spring  

We also a holiday booked for end of May. I spent a long time feeling I was "waiting" so didn't want to plan anything. I think I am still hopeful but decided I could waste my life waiting for something that isn't to be so we'll see. I feel a lot more at peace with it all than I did last year.

Don't get me wrong I still have moments - a colleague brought her new baby in to work today and I had to talk someone else through their maternity payments and it kind of smarts but its a mild pain rather than a sharp one. We'll probably start trying again next month but it will be a more laid back affair this time around . . .


----------



## ds0910

Well........depending on how hardy hubbys swimmers are and how accurate those clear blue easy OPKs are, there is a chance we may have inadvertently started a month early8-[. I have been using the OPKs for two months just to try to get the idea of my normal cycle for timing and such soooo.............I did one of the OPKs Sunday which showed "low" so we did the deed, then Monday was another "low", then BAM!!!!!! straight to "peak":dohh:; which means we would have had :sex: 3 or 4 days before O. WOOPS:blush: Guess we will see here in a couple weeks lol. I'm sure it's probably doubtful but still.


----------



## smawfl

OMG how exciting!!

Are you charting on FF?

I've started the OPKs this month, it's boring when you don't get a line! And yesterday, like you - BAM lol I got a line!! I swear I was looking at it as if it was a pregnancy test! Hahahah 

Seems like we are cycle buddies!!

We're definitely not trying until June - I went to see the physio for my back and she wants to try some acupuncture for me, which is definitely a no-no when TTC or pregnant, so I'm hoping to get in all the acupuncture she wants me to have between now and June. We'll see!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> I'm good thanks Smawfl! We've had a lot of work done on the house which is just about finished, I have a houseful of baby chicks that hatched last week (so cute!) and am 2 weeks into a new fitness schedule (decided to "learn" to run - its tougher than it looks!). I love Spring
> 
> We also a holiday booked for end of May. I spent a long time feeling I was "waiting" so didn't want to plan anything. I think I am still hopeful but decided I could waste my life waiting for something that isn't to be so we'll see. I feel a lot more at peace with it all than I did last year.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I still have moments - a colleague brought her new baby in to work today and I had to talk someone else through their maternity payments and it kind of smarts but its a mild pain rather than a sharp one. We'll probably start trying again next month but it will be a more laid back affair this time around . . .


Ooh are you going anywhere nice?! I would love a holiday right now! 

You sound like you are doing really well, and your positive attitude and laid back approach can't do any harm at all. Sending lots of love xxx


----------



## ds0910

Smawfl: is ff the fertility friend app? If so then yes, this will be my second month using it. I ovulated a lot earlier this month than last, which I think has a lot to do with my cycles trying to regulate after stopping BC. Same thing happened when we were ttc Raylen. It does sound like we are pretty in sync with our cycles lol!! I can't wait for you ladies to join me with ttc! If I get pregnant soon I will be pregnant with two of the same people I was pregnant with last time haha! Crazy.

Mini: sounds like you have the perfect attitude. Just relax and have fun with hubby. It will happen when it's time. Where are you going for vacation?! I can't wait to go to the beach in July, however part of me can as my hubby can't go this year because of work so that means me alone with the in-laws all in the same condo for a week!! I mean I like my inlaws but a full week alone with them that far from home is scary as I won't have a buffer if they start disagreeing with our parenting..........which they already do sometimes with meal times and allowing him to do and get away with things and such. Well hey, if I'm pregnant by then I can blame any outbursts on hormones haha! Anyway I hope you have a blast and get some nice relaxation.


----------



## minimoocow

We are going island hopping in Croatia. It was a cheap deal so hopefully it will be ok. Staying on a small boat - kind of a cruise but more basic but because the boat is smaller you get to see more as it can get into the little islands.

Smawfl - why can't you have acupuncture when ttc/pregnant? I've see some advertised for fertility problems and was considering it - does it depend what you are having it for or its it always considered risky?


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> We are going island hopping in Croatia. It was a cheap deal so hopefully it will be ok. Staying on a small boat - kind of a cruise but more basic but because the boat is smaller you get to see more as it can get into the little islands.
> 
> Smawfl - why can't you have acupuncture when ttc/pregnant? I've see some advertised for fertility problems and was considering it - does it depend what you are having it for or its it always considered risky?


Sounds amazing, Mini! 

I think it must depend on where you have the acupuncture.. my physio said that there's certain points in the hand where she'll need to put the needles that can be harmful to baby if ttc or pregnant. 

I guess there must be a specific area where acupuncture will work for TTC. I've heard it's supposed to be good for fertility too.


----------



## ds0910

Hi girls. I know it's probably all in my head, but I feel pregnant! Problem is I have no idea when im actually supposed to start so I don't know when to test. The "symptoms" I've been having is a full feeling in my uterus, pulling type pains in my lower abdomen, and lastnight I had a dizzy spell while we were watching Game of Thrones. Dang I HATE having to wait.


----------



## smawfl

Wowee! Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## ds0910

smawfl said:


> Wowee! Do you have a link to your chart?

I have no idea how to do it or if I even can.....or if I even have one. All I've been using is the fertility friend app on this phone. Can I do it with that or is there another chart that I would have to use? I am so electronically challenged it's not even funny :/


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow how exciting!!

FF is what you would post. If you search around, there should be a way to generate a link to your chart. I'm sorry I know what it is in more detail.

I would wait about 3 days and then test. If your symptoms are from being pregnant then you should have a decent chance of a + three days after they start.


----------



## Pusscat

Very exciting ds!!! Why aren't you sure when AF should come? Do you have a rough idea? With Emilia I tested a few days before AF was due with First Response and got a positive. Can't recall how many days before AF it was though.

I would have known about ff a couple of years ago but I'm struggling to remember about it now! I agree with smawfl that there should be advice if you search the forums :thumbup:


----------



## ds0910

Pusscat said:


> Very exciting ds!!! Why aren't you sure when AF should come? Do you have a rough idea? With Emilia I tested a few days before AF was due with First Response and got a positive. Can't recall how many days before AF it was though.
> 
> I would have known about ff a couple of years ago but I'm struggling to remember about it now! I agree with smawfl that there should be advice if you search the forums :thumbup:

Well I'm not sure because when I came off my BC it kinda wacked out my cycle. The first cycle after coming off was a couple days late and then this last cycle was way early. The same thing happened when I got pregnant with Raylen. According to ff I should have started like 3 days ago I think, but I'm pretty sure thats not right because that put my cycle at I think 17 day or something and it's usually a pretty normal cycle length.


----------



## Pusscat

:wacko: OK, I see why you're confused! Do you have some tests ready to go? I still have some left over from last time!


----------



## ds0910

Yea I bought a two pack lastnight, and of course couldn't wait a few days or even till in the am to use one lol:dohh:so it was negative at 5dpo. Big surprise right lol. So I still have one left and I'm thinking of using it Friday, which would be about the same length of time for both of first BFPs. Still working on that FF lol:blush:


----------



## smawfl

Ok if you're using the app you can click in more in the top left. One of the options is share Chart and data. You should be able to create a link from there!


----------



## ds0910

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4e0609

Hope it works. I only have the free membership so you will have to click on the stupid dates to see anything:growlmad: It shows everything on the Iphone though:comp:


----------



## seaweed eater

No temps right? Just OPK? I can see it.

If you ovulated right after that OPK then yeah, I would wait until Friday or so to test. Even then it might be early though. Do you know how long your LP is usually?


----------



## smawfl

What day did you DTD? Did you say cd12/13?


----------



## gaiagirl

Exciting ladies! Sorry I am never on here anymore but I clearly should be!

Where's this chart?!


----------



## gaiagirl

OK Isee it but no temps? Hard to say anything wwithout that! Eeeek! GGood luck :)


----------



## ds0910

Seaweed- honestly I'm not sure exactly how long they usually are, but I would say normal 28 to 30 I would think. I've never tried to chart before so never paid it much mind. 
Smawfl- dtd on cd13

Thanks gaiga. I looked for a basal thermometer a while back but couldn't find on, and honestly I wasn't really too concerned about it unless I started having trouble conceiving. Didn't want to get too scientific unless I had to haha. However I can now see how it would be helpful lol


----------



## smawfl

How are you feeling ds0910? Any new symptoms?

On of my best friends announce her second pregnancy yesterday, very excited for her! Her little boy was 1 in Feb so will have a 19month age gap. Hoping I can be bump buddies with her for a bit!


----------



## ds0910

That's great! Congrats to her! My goodness I don't think I could handle just a 19 month age gap lol. Well I have a pretty rough case of rhinitis like so much sinus drainage it's making me lose my voice a little and my throats a touch raw and I was having more pinching type cramps lastnight. Me and my goofy butt couldn't wait till this am to take a test, which not all too surprising was negative, not to mention I prefer hubby to not be here, just don't like to say anything till I'm sure AND I want to surprise him when I do get a bfp be it this month or whenever it happens. Oh and I'm also having pretty vivid dreams. It's all very reminiscent of my first pregnancy I lost. I think I'm gonna wait try to wait till Monday to test again. Sure wish I knew when I was supposed to start lol.


----------



## smawfl

Lol!

I had vivid dreams last night too as did my DH - I think it may have been a full moon!

Sorry you aren't feeling too great!


----------



## Pusscat

Congrats to your friend smawfl. Don't think I could handle that age gap either, but having them close together will pay off in a couple of years though I'm sure! 

I was wondering how you were doing ds. Sorry to hear you're not good and no bfp to blame for it all! I had bad sinusitis when I got my bfp and I can tell you the symptoms of both were not a nice combo! Hope you can hold off testing until Monday. Have you got a busy weekend planned to keep your mind off it?


----------



## ds0910

Well hubby will be off and tomorrow he wants to go see a friend he went to school and played football with who is in the hospital after being shot in a turkey hunting accident. Some how he was shot in the shoulder and since turkey rounds spread out out one got him in the face. They took him off the ventilator yesterday so his mother said he can talk now but they still have his eyes covered and no vision I don't think. He still has to have another surgery on his eye. Obviously if I'm still feeling this way tomorrow I will be waiting out in the waiting room, then after that we are going to Olive Garden (my favorite place):happydance:. Then on Sundays we always spend with his fam, so hopefully all that will keep my mind pretty occupied. 

Funny story: when I went to the drugstore to get the hpt I got that,laundry detergent and dishwasher detergent AND was carrying Raylen. Well Raylen want to carry the hpt for some reason, so we get in line behind this older couple and they turn around and start talking to him and so he holds up the hpt like LOOK AT THIS!! :dohh: Its a good thing nobody I knew walked in right then (we won't be telling anyone we are pregnant whenever I get a bfp other than family until later) which was very possible because we live in a small town where most eveybody knows most everybody. Everybody found it quite funny lol.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hope get some exciting news Monday! I have had seasonal allergies badly this month so possibly it could be that? 

I am getting so stressed dealing with a recurring rash around Fs mouth for weeks now. Seeing a dermatologist may 5 but going crazy in the meantime...argh! It looks so awful :(


----------



## ds0910

Well I started having very light spotting today so the witch may be on the way:? Turns out Davids friend may very well lose both of his eyes.:nope:. So sad, he's only like 25 too, not that that would be better anyway. They are doing surgery to try to save them Monday and Tuesday I think so if yall wouldn't might saying a few prayers for him we would be greatful.

Gaiga,, so sorry F is having such a hard time. What does it look like? Do you have a pic? Hopefully they will get it straightened out for him and it won't be anything serious.


----------



## ds0910

I meant not that that would be better at any AGE!!!


----------



## smawfl

Sorry to hear about your friend ds, hope all is ok.

How you feeling today? Hope AF stays away.

Gaia - my cousin's little boy had something similar! Is F's triggered by anything he eats? Hope you get some answers x


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh sorry I haven't been keeping up, ladies. I'll have to catch up later. Munchkin is home today with hand foot & mouth :(

DS, exciting news???


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Ooh sorry I haven't been keeping up, ladies. I'll have to catch up later. Munchkin is home today with hand foot & mouth :(
> 
> DS, exciting news???

Oh poor boy, hope he feels better soon!


----------



## gaiagirl

????

Will update on rash later but cant figure out posting pics mobile on here?


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> ????
> 
> Will update on rash later but cant figure out posting pics mobile on here?

Have you switched to the mobile version rather than standard web version?


----------



## ds0910

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I KNEW IT!!!!!


----------



## smawfl

Omg Omg Omg!

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Pusscat

:happydance::happydance: OMG, congratulations!!!


----------



## ds0910

Sorry it took a minute for me to post, Raylen turned the computer off in the middle:dohh:

Stupid implantation symptoms threw me off. Still having some cramping and spotting that is worrying me a bit though. I was sittin there watchin tv waiting on Raylen to wake up from his nap and thought, " Seems like I should have started already. What the hell, I got one test left." Took it, say there a min, leaned forward to get something and happened to glance as I was setting back down and BAMM there it was. I just started laughing............after a stunned silence with my eyes bugging out of my head of course lol:loopy:


----------



## Pusscat

So excited for you :hugs: So is DH at work? Are you telling him when he gets home?


----------



## ds0910

Thanks Puss! Yes he's at work until at least 11:30 tonight. I'm not sure if I'll tell him when he gets home tonight or not. I kinda want to wait and do something special to tell him, but I have zero ideas to do to tell him not to mention it's all I can do to keep from texting him at work to tell him:haha: He's gonna be shocked this time lol. He suspected both other pregnancies, especially with Raylen, and he suspected this time too but I've been telling him that I was fixing to start and had already started spotting so I think it's left his mind. I doubt I can fake nothing going on without him reading my face.......which he is very good at lol.

Anybody got any good ideas on how to tell him? Maybe I could bake a cake and spell out " Congrats Daddy x 2" or something. I don't know:wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats DS!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

I can't wait to hear how your husband reacts <3


----------



## smawfl

So exciting! 

Maybe wrap up the test like a gift?


----------



## minimoocow

great news! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## anneliese

wow congrats!! Have you told him yet?? Maybe you can get a shirt for LO that says "big brother" or something and see if your husband notices?


----------



## ds0910

Yea I told him. Actually the turd could tell when he called me on his way home from work lol. He asked if I had started yet and I dodged the question, then a few mins later he was like " you didn't answer my question. Are you gonna answer?" So I told him no I wasn't. He just laughed and well ok. So I just put the test on the counter for him to see. After he saw it he came in and hugged me. Little turd didn't give me a chance to surprise him, which I guess doesn't surprise me since he knew both other times lol. I go to the Dr in the am to have my levels checked, then first ultrasound is May 28th


----------



## anneliese

That's so exciting, I can't believe we're already on the second decemberist babies!


----------



## anneliese

Just to change gears a little, I wanted to get some perspective from you ladies. Now, maybe it's me being a little uptight, but I am extremely picky about what I feed LO. I make homemade baby food for him and haven't given him anything with sugar and plan to avoid it for as long as possible. Any kind of junk food or fast food is out of the question until he's at least a few years old, and even then only in very limited quantities. I may be a little extreme, but I grew up on junk food and have a huge problem eating healthy foods now, so I am really trying to avoid this for LO. Anyway, I thought my stance on food was pretty typical, at least for the baby/young toddler stage, but I've been reading bnb and another board I sometimes frequent and so many people act like it's not a big deal to feed babies fast food/processed food occasionally and I honestly couldn't believe that when I read it, but maybe I am in the minority here? I should also add that most of these moms are either American or British, so maybe the acceptance is partly cultural because here in Greece you will see significantly fewer people with these attitudes as people tend to eat much better


----------



## smawfl

Before she turned one my attitude was much the same as yours. I would religiously check food labels for sugar and salt levels. After one I did start to relax a little and a couple of things happened. I wanted to try and make sure she ate what we did so I tried to reduce salt I added while cooking as I think we had a fair amount. Not loads. We generally have a very good diet and I pretty much always cook foods from scratch.of course we will occasionally have a takeaway or something like that and I wouldn't give her that still. When we have that I will serve her something I've previously made and froze that she will eat. She's also become fussier but I think that comes with age. 
I've also relaxed a bit when it comes to chocolate and biscuits. I won't give her loads but it's no longer completely forbidden 

Do what you feel is right for you and your son.


----------



## smawfl

DS - how are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet??


----------



## ds0910

anneliese said:


> Just to change gears a little, I wanted to get some perspective from you ladies. Now, maybe it's me being a little uptight, but I am extremely picky about what I feed LO. I make homemade baby food for him and haven't given him anything with sugar and plan to avoid it for as long as possible. Any kind of junk food or fast food is out of the question until he's at least a few years old, and even then only in very limited quantities. I may be a little extreme, but I grew up on junk food and have a huge problem eating healthy foods now, so I am really trying to avoid this for LO. Anyway, I thought my stance on food was pretty typical, at least for the baby/young toddler stage, but I've been reading bnb and another board I sometimes frequent and so many people act like it's not a big deal to feed babies fast food/processed food occasionally and I honestly couldn't believe that when I read it, but maybe I am in the minority here? I should also add that most of these moms are either American or British, so maybe the acceptance is partly cultural because here in Greece you will see significantly fewer people with these attitudes as people tend to eat much better

I think a lot of it is cultural. American diets generally are crap. I was never taught how to eat healthy and so I have no idea how. I am trying to teach myself but it's hard, especially with me growing up on "southern food". I look up healthy recipes on the internet and try to find healthy cook books, try not to use any canned food only fresh or frozen other than that I just try my best. 

Smawfl- I'm doing good and yes I'm already having morning sicknes, but to to the point where I am throwing up yet. I'm also having a lot of dizziness and wooziness. It's crazy! I never had it with Raylen or the first pregnancy. I also don't feel like doing crap. This little got a hold fast!! Lol


----------



## ds0910

:sadangel:Bad news ladies. I lost the baby. I'm going through the miscarriage now. Don't know what else to say, just really gutted right now. Mommy loves you sweet angelsadangel: Really wish you could have stayed


----------



## ds0910

:sadangel:Bad news ladies. I lost the baby. I'm going through the miscarriage now. Don't know what else to say, just really gutted right now. Mommy loves you sweet angelsadangel: Really wish you could have stayed


----------



## smawfl

Oh DS I'm so sorry to hear that :( sending lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Pusscat

So sorry ds :hugs: Don't know what to say, must be awful going through it again. Guessing you hadn't told many people so at least you don't have to go through the pain of telling everyone. Lots of love x


----------



## minimoocow

So sorry DS . . . life is cruel sometimes and MC seems to be the cruellest trick of all. Nothing we can say will bring any comfort but thinking of you and your angel xxx :hugs:


----------



## anneliese

Oh I am so sorry to hear!! :( I know it can't take away the loss or the pain, but hopefully you got lots of love and support from your DH and LO this mothers day


----------



## smawfl

How are you doing DS? Do you think you will start trying properly again soon?

I think we're definitely gonna go for it next month.


----------



## ds0910

smawfl said:


> How are you doing DS? Do you think you will start trying properly again soon?
> 
> I think we're definitely gonna go for it next month.

I'm doing a lot better physically. The pain, nausea, and dizzy spells seem to be pretty much gone along with the bleeding. Still don't feel very well but my levels are almost all they way down so hopefully I will feel completely better soon. Mentally I just try not to think about it too much since it wouldn't change anything and I would just wind up torturing myself. I had my good cry and think about both of my angels everyday, but if I dwell I will crash. I know, I've seen me do it. I will be getting a tattoo as a memorial for my angel babies at some point, just have to figure out what to get.

The Dr told me to wait till after my next cycle and then I was good to go, so that's what we will be doing. So I guess if I have my cycle in 4 wks that would put me conceiving in early July if we get it the first try again? So hopefully I will just be a few Weeks behind you:flower:


----------



## Pusscat

Glad you're doing better physically. Mentally it's going to take longer i'm sure. Glad you can try again so soon - something positive to focus on. We might start trying in July too, so we might be due date buddies again! I'm going to stop taking my pills at the end of this pack, track my next cycle then TTC :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Hooray for more ttc bump buddies ! 
Did you convince hubby then pusscat? :D


----------



## minimoocow

We are on holiday next week and AF is due towards the end of the hols so going to take some tablets to delay it which means we need to sit this month out . . . and then we will start trying again properly next month. Also going to see someone about getting some help with it . . . great to have you back on this thread to chat to!


----------



## ds0910

Best of luck to you Mini!!:flower:


----------



## smawfl

Have a brilliant holiday Mini and lots of love and luck for next month!!


----------



## anneliese

well ladies, wasn't expecting this! 

I mean, I know Clearblue tests are known to have issues, but this is positive, right?

https://i60.tinypic.com/2vud5eg.jpg


----------



## smawfl

Annelise! How lovely congratulations! Looks positive to me! To


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, that looks pretty clear to me! Congratulations!! Has it come as a bit of a shock?!


----------



## anneliese

Totally, wasn't expecting this at all! I wanted to wait until LO was at least 2 before even thinking about trying again


----------



## Pusscat

Eek, change of plans then!!


----------



## smawfl

Wowee! Very exciting. How does your DH feel about it?

How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## ds0910

Yes ma'am that is a BFP! Congrats hunny:flower:


----------



## anneliese

Hi ladies, I got back my blood work today and my HCG is only at 15.9. That seems extremely low to me for about 16 DPO. What do you think? I also took another test today and you can only see a shadow of a line on this one. I am wondering if this is going to turn into a chemical pregnancy/miscarriage :(. I will go back on Thursday for more blood tests to see if my numbers are rising.

Edit: here is today's test

https://i57.tinypic.com/2hmep34.jpg


----------



## smawfl

I'm on my phone so can't view it properly but what did they say when they did your bloods? I'm not sure what the levels are supposed to be I'm afraid. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## anneliese

When I called the doctor he said that it could just be very early (which is it I suppose) or that it could be a miscarriage. I will know more on Thursday when I get my other results back


----------



## smawfl

Fingers crossed for you!

Have you tried any other tests?


----------



## smawfl

So we're CD1 today.. TTC has officially commenced!! :happydance::happydance:

Annelise - how are you feeling, have you tested again. Hope tomorrow goes well.

DS - how are you feeling? :hugs:

How is everyone else? Pusscat, are you on the TTC boat yet? :winkwink:


----------



## ds0910

I'm hangin in.


----------



## Pusscat

Anneliese - that is strange that the line is getting more faint. Hope you find out what's going on. Let us know :hugs: 

Smawfl - what are you doing ttc -wise besides the obvious?! Are you temping/using ovulation tests etc? I took my last pill in this pack on Monday and I don't want to take any more but not start ttc until July. Want to give my body a month to get back to normal. Still not totally sure if I'm ready because when I think about it I feel scared! But excited too. It's just different this time knowing what to expect! It's the giving birth bit that still terrifies me


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - what are you doing ttc -wise besides the obvious?! Are you temping/using ovulation tests etc? I took my last pill in this pack on Monday and I don't want to take any more but not start ttc until July. Want to give my body a month to get back to normal. Still not totally sure if I'm ready because when I think about it I feel scared! But excited too. It's just different this time knowing what to expect! It's the giving birth bit that still terrifies me

Oh I'm not sure I feel ready but I definitely think DD is! I don't want to leave it too long to give her a brother or sister.:baby:

I'm VERY casually temping.. and have been doing OPK's the last couple of months which has been useful as it's helped me pinpoint OV and work out my LP which in fact isn't as short as I had thought. 

I still get spotting a good few days before AF, but my hormone levels were normal so hopefully that shouldn't affect TTC


----------



## smawfl

ds0910 said:


> I'm hangin in.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

I just downloaded the fertility friend app to my tablet and logged in. One step closer! I might see if I can find my thermometer :winkwink: Just out of interest of course, to see if my cycle is still the same


----------



## anneliese

Hey ladies, my blood test confirmed early miscarriage since my levels dropped from 15,9 to 7,1. I was already certain it was a miscarriage though because I began bleeding pretty heavily the night before. Surprisingly I am feeling ok. Sometimes i get a little sad when I think of what it could have been, but I think because it was so unexpected, and everything happened so fast, I didnt have time to really process everything.

I am happy for all of you ttc though! I bet it will happen quickly since almost everyone fell pregnant on the first attempt last time, right?


----------



## smawfl

Oh sorry to hear that Anneliese :( hope you're ok xxx


----------



## ds0910

:hugs:So sorry Annaliese. Glad you seem to be holding up ok

Well my Dr told us to wait a cycle, but we haven't really been all that careful:dohh: But I just don't know what's wrong with me! I can't seem to make myself do anything. The laundry is piled up, sink is overflowing, cubbard is almost empty, but I just can't bring myself to do anything about it:nope: I just want to curl up and hide under the covers and sleep. Been having headaches, just hasn't been a very good time lately and I feel like the worst sahm in the world:blush:............I just feel stuck


----------



## minimoocow

Don't beat yourself up about it. It takes time to heal physically - maybe you feel like you need to curl up and sleep because you do! Time to recharge might give you the space to feel better mentally. Can you get anyone to help do a few chores/get some shopping in etc? It might make you feel the world better. If not just do the stuff that needs doing and leave the rest! Maybe set yourself a target of just 1 job a day that you can achieve.


----------



## ds0910

Thanks Minni. I'm pretty much on my own though. David works all the time AND has started back to school, my mom is mentally disabled now from brain bleeds so she can't help, my dad doesn't get it, and I just feel too weird asking Davids fam for help like that because I get the feeling they would think I should have my shit together by now. And on top of all that, a good friend died on the 19th at 30yrs old, and today my sis (who I count on for more motherly things since ours isn't able) shattered her ankle in a riding accident and is on her way to uab for major surgery to repair it. Not a good month.


----------



## smawfl

Hugs DS.. don't be so hard on yourself. If you don't feel like doing stuff so what. Take it easy hun xxx

Mini- are you back? How was the hol??


----------



## Pusscat

Anneliese - sorry to hear you got it confirmed :hugs: Hope you're doing OK, sounds like you are

ds - omg, that has been a rough month for you. You will get through it and I'm pretty sure you'll be pregnant again soon. As long as your little family is happy that's all that matters. Give yourself time :hugs:

My news - we are officially ntnp! Not going to restart taking BC tomorrow after my pill free week. Discussed with DH and he thinks now is the right time to start TTC #2 Want to give myself a month though to track my cycle.


----------



## smawfl

Woohoo Pusscat, very exciting!!


----------



## minimoocow

Anneliese - sorry to hear your news but hoping it happens when the time is right for you x

Pusscat - that's exciting!

Smawfl - yep we are home. Hols were great. We went to Croatia. It's well worth a visit so pretty and cheap!

I'm home from work as I nearly fainted in the loo! Been to the docs and got the all clear. No idea why it happened but my period is really heavy today so putting it down to that although it's never happened before.

On a more positive note we have an appointment with a fertility person. It's private not via the nhs as we know that we don't want Ivf. This programme looks in depth at your chart to pick up hormonal problems and then treat them so you can conceive naturally so we are going to give it a go. The lady seemed really positive that because I've had two miscarriages we will have a positive outcome and they can also investigate why I'm miscarrying which was a plus for me as the nhs require me to do it a third time before they will look into it. :nope: Appointment is next Wednesday after work so fingers crossed it gives us something to work towards . . .


----------



## smawfl

Glad you had a great time Mini! I know a few people who have been and said the same thing.

Sorry you're not feeling great, get lots of rest!

Great news on the fertility appointment, hope it goes well. How come you don't want IVF if you don't mind me asking? That's rubbish about the NHS though, so sad they would expect you to go through the heartache a third time before investigating :(

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## minimoocow

We're not keen on IVF for a few of reasons:

IVF it is very invasive and you have to be 100% committed to it but ultimately its a medical procedure (and I hate hospitals!) I want to try something more holistic that will be an important part of our lives but not the only thing. Having been trying for 2.5 years now I feel putting all our hopes and dreams on IVF would be too much of a rollercoaster for us right now and I'm not sure I can deal with that. I might end up with a baby but at what cost?

The route we are looking at views the relationship between the partners as important. Going down the IVF route means trying to find the problem with one or both of the partners and treating them individually. I've already felt pushed out when DH was offered testing and I was told to wait so I'm hoping this route allows us to build our relationship rather than test it to the limit.

Finally I'm not entirely comfortable with the idea of creating embryos that then don't get a chance - i.e. they might create 5 but only implant 2. I'm not sure that's entirely rational and I can't really explain that any further but just to say my gut feeling is that this isn't right for me.

I do think IVF has helped loads of couples to have babies and I don't have a problem with it in general. (i.e. in the same way as I understand women chose to have abortions and I don't have a problem with that but I don't think I'd ever have one)

Sorry that's a bit of a ramble but I wanted to answer your question! I don't think we've completely ruled IVF out for ever but for now we want to try something else


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Mini. I guess that makes sense. You've definitely got to do what is right for you both. 

:hugs:

Definitely let us know how you get on, sounds like a really interesting approach and one that sounds like it suits you both xx


----------



## ds0910

OK ladies, need help. Took a hpt a couple weeks ago wich was negative, went to my follow up appointment Monday which showed HCG levels at 15 and ulrasound tech said it looked like I may have already ovulated. Well been having symptoms and took 2 hpt today and BFPs. First was after about a 4 hour hold and second one was about 30 mins later. So now I don't know if it they were false positives from left over HCG that didn't drop for some reason or if they are real BFPs. Both were VERY dark. I'm confused and terrified:nope: Help


----------



## Pusscat

Well to me that would indicate strong BFP, but I have no experience with concieving after a mc. Can you speak to your doctor about it asap? :hugs::hugs::hugs: Deep breath!


----------



## Pusscat

Mini - hope you're feeling better. Sounds like a great approach you are taking, your reasoning totally makes sense! Thank you for sharing with us! Cannot believe the NHS expects you to go through 3 losses before they offer any help :nope:


----------



## ds0910

They are closed until Monday. I mean I guess I could call their answering serves, but I don't really think this qualifies as an emergency. I even check the local pregnancy testing center to see if I could just get a quick HCG check and they are closed till Monday as well grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## smawfl

Hope you manage to speak to someone DS. Seems like it is a bfp so hopefully you get it confirmed soon xxxx


----------



## minimoocow

It is possible for HCG to go back up during a MC - it happened to me last year but the levels were a lot higher AND I was still bleeding. Did you ever have a negative test before? 15 would be enough for some tests although it depends which ones. I had a VERY faint positive (almost a shadow) with an internet cheapy when my HCG was 50 so if its a strong positive on these its much more likely to be 200+.

So, if I had to put money on it I'd say its a BFP! I have a friend who was caught the first month after - you are supposed to be mega fertile so its entirely possible. (Plus it would explain your post the other day about feeling lethargic!).

Mini x


----------



## ds0910

minimoocow said:


> It is possible for HCG to go back up during a MC - it happened to me last year but the levels were a lot higher AND I was still bleeding. Did you ever have a negative test before? 15 would be enough for some tests although it depends which ones. I had a VERY faint positive (almost a shadow) with an internet cheapy when my HCG was 50 so if its a strong positive on these its much more likely to be 200+.
> 
> So, if I had to put money on it I'd say its a BFP! I have a friend who was caught the first month after - you are supposed to be mega fertile so its entirely possible. (Plus it would explain your post the other day about feeling lethargic!).
> 
> Mini x

Yes I had a negative hpt a couple weeks ago and these were VERY dark, like darker than control line on the first one and almost if not as dark as contrlo line that I took just 30 mins later.


----------



## anneliese

When my hcg level was around 15 my tests were barely positive. I don't think your levels would rise enough during a mc to get a super dark positive like you say you have. I think it's likely you're pregnant again!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow ladies I've missed so much! Never on BnB anymore!

Mini, the approach you are taking sounds great. I'm glad that the lady you saw was optimistic. :hugs:

DS, I would imagine it's a new pregnancy, too, but I agree -- deep breaths and call your OB! <3


----------



## smawfl

DS how did you get on at the doctors!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Pusscat

Any news ds? How are you doing?

Smawfl- saw your ticker! Exciting times :happydance:

I've started temping just so I can pinpoint ov ready for next month


----------



## smawfl

I actually think the ticker is a day out as I think I'm OV today..

I got a positive OPK yesterday (CD12) and the day before and it's negative today, hoping to see temp shift in the morning to confirm ov. We shall see.

I'm a bit rusty, when does OV usually occur after a positive OPK??


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> I actually think the ticker is a day out as I think I'm OV today..
> 
> I got a positive OPK yesterday (CD12) and the day before and it's negative today, hoping to see temp shift in the morning to confirm ov. We shall see.
> 
> I'm a bit rusty, when does OV usually occur after a positive OPK??

I'm not entirely sure but I think when I used them last time around I got a positive a couple of days before OV


----------



## smawfl

I just looked back at my pregnancy FF chart, and we DTD about 4 days in a row over OV :wacko: Not quite sure we have that stamina now after having a toddler! :dohh: Hopefully we've caught it :wacko:


----------



## ds0910

Don't really have any news yet since I won't get my test results until tom, but my ob and nurse clearly seem to think it is a new pregnancy! Should be confirmed tom and then have a second blood draw wed to make sure levels are going up like they should and then we just go from there. Ugh I'm so nervous! I can't even be excited because I'm too guarded out of fear I will lose this one too. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.


----------



## smawfl

Everything is crossed DS. Stay positive and try to relax if you can. 

Well I definitely ov yesterday as has a nice temp rise this morning. Didn't dtd yesterday so hopefully the day before we caught. We'll see. 

When do symptoms start?!


----------



## ds0910

My symptoms with the one I lost last month started as soon as a week later with pinching type cramps. GOOD LUCK!!! Hopefully y'all caught it!


----------



## smawfl

When did your symptoms start this time?


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> When do symptoms start?!

As soon as you start thinking about them!!!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> When do symptoms start?!
> 
> As soon as you start thinking about them!!!Click to expand...

LOL about now then!!! :haha:


----------



## smawfl

How have you been feeling, Mini? Any more faint spells?

Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## minimoocow

Yep I reckon! Although to be more helpful, with my mc symptoms started about a week after OV and by 3.5 weeks I knew although didn't test as I was away. Main symptoms that early were wine tasted off and I could smell things from a mile away!


----------



## minimoocow

Sorry my reply above is out of order so the comment was a reply to your previous post smawfl!!!

But I'm fine thanks no more fainting so its all good! Personally I think it was a reaction to a bee sting I got earlier in the week. DH has been stung this week and is feeling a bit crap like I did. Doctor says its not but can't tell me what it is either so who knows!

And thanks for the good luck - feeling a bit apprehensive about it but only because I have no idea what to expect - I'm sure it will be fine! She seemed really lovely on the phone said she was really glad I called her when I did!


----------



## ds0910

It's hard to tell this time since I never had a cycle, but the nausea, tiredness and high emotions started about 2 weeks ago I guess. 

Dr called and said my progesterone was 32 and hcg was 691, so it is definitely a new pregnancy. Now we have to wait for second results being drawn tom to make sure they are rising properly. Fingers Xed


----------



## gaiagirl

Exciting times ahead for you both smawfl and DS!

Will be checking in for updates :)

Facebook is a closed group though right, so we can have these conversations there...I am NEVER on here!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Exciting times ahead for you both smawfl and DS!
> 
> Will be checking in for updates :)
> 
> Facebook is a closed group though right, so we can have these conversations there...I am NEVER on here!

You'll have to put an email notification on this thread so you don't miss anything!!

Feel a bit weird posting about DTD, OV, EWCM on Facebook :haha::haha:


----------



## smawfl

Just discovered a great thread for keeping me occupied during the 2WW!

LOL

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mptoms-dpo-af-bfp-please-read-first-post.html


----------



## Pusscat

Congratulations ds. Keeping everything crossed for you. Glad they're monitoring you closely so hopefully that'll take some of the guess work away.


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Just discovered a great thread for keeping me occupied during the 2WW!
> 
> LOL
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mptoms-dpo-af-bfp-please-read-first-post.html

Interesting! I'll be checking it next month. I'm getting excited now :happydance:

Mini - is your appointment today? If so hope it went well.


----------



## smawfl

I was just reading back through the old thread and I can't believe I held out until 17 DPO until testing!!! I was in SA but still, I'm itching to test already at just 2DPO!!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Get some first response tests! I got a faint bfp at 9 dpo last time! Only a week to wait if you want to test that early :winkwink:


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Get some first response tests! I got a faint bfp at 9 dpo last time! Only a week to wait if you want to test that early :winkwink:

I think that's what I used last time, and had a couple left over! We shall see how we go.

Although I think they've expired!!


----------



## smawfl

How did you appointment go Mini?

4DPO here.... 2WW is going very s l o w l y!!


----------



## Pusscat

Does anyone remember how FF calculates ovulation? I've started temping and there's a temp rise that looks to me like ov but FF hasn't confirmed it ie those red lines haven't come up on my chart. Does it look like ov to you ladies? Here's my chart:
https://FertilityFriend.com/home/377584/

Hope the link works :comp:


----------



## smawfl

I think it confirms ov after 3 consecutive high temps!


----------



## smawfl

Looks like ov on cd 13 or 14


----------



## minimoocow

Hi all

Appointment went ok - I will update later as just passing through!

Pusscat - I'd say OV on day 13 looking at your chart but I think FF bases it on 3 temps that are higher than the previous consecutive 6 so you might not have enough pre OV temps entered for it to be able to call it this month.

Smarfl - I don't think the tests actually run out but your confidence in them does! When I got my BFP last October the tests were all out of date so I did them all and then decided I'd better get some in date ones to test properly in case the results were messed up by the out of date-ness of the tests!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks ladies. I thought ov day 13 too. I'll carry on with taking my temp so hopefully next month it'll be clearer! 

Glad the appointment was OK. Lots to take in I expect. 

I've got a couple of pregnancy tests left from last time and I intend on using them. Although what mini said has made me wonder. I want to be sure the result is accurate!


----------



## smawfl

Can you put fake temps into the previous days to give you the six temps needed and see what happens?


----------



## Pusscat

Great idea smawfl! I put in one extra temp and it's given me dashed crosshairs at cd 13. I'm not convinced I ov-ed then as it seems rather early. Previous charts show it was more like cd 21. And I didn't have any EWCM. But then again I don't think I really get much normally. Small chance of pregmancy if I did indeed ov then as we bd-ed 2 days before then! Don't feel pregnant though. We shall see! Are you getting any symptoms smawfl? And how are you feeling ds?


----------



## smawfl

Can't remember what the cross hairs mean?! 

I'm feeling ok. Boobs feeling a bit different...not sure I'm imagining it though!


----------



## smawfl

If ff is correct then we ov within a day of each other and we could be bump buddies lol!


----------



## smawfl

Oooh I also got a temp dip today. Possibly implantation dip??!


----------



## Pusscat

Conceiving whilst ntnp would be quite a good way to do it I think! No stressing about it all! :dust::winkwink: Crosshairs means ov on the day where they cross. If they're dashed it means there may be something that could affect the calculation (it's because one of the temp readings was taken an hour different to normal) 

Woo, implantation dip!! We hope!


----------



## smawfl

smawfl said:


> Can't remember what the cross hairs mean?!
> 
> I'm feeling ok. Boobs feeling a bit different...not sure I'm imagining it though!

Doh I actually meant dashed lines, not cross hairs! I knew what cross hairs are... shouldnt post quickly!!


----------



## ds0910

Oooooo, good luck smawfl!!! It would be awesome to be bump buddies with some of you ladies again :) 
I'm feeling ok. Just kinda nauseous, dizzy, and have no appetite. I've been a little crampy too, so I've been trying to take it easy and lay down as much as possible. Hard with a 1 1/2 yr old demanding your attention though lol. STILL haven't heard back from my second blood test and now I have to wait until Monday grrrrr. Everything appears to be going ok so far, still pretty nervous though. Guess I'll stay that way till at least 12wks.


----------



## ds0910

And pusscat, I got pregnant last time after dtding 4 days before I ovulated, so it is still very possible for you to have caught it this time :)
Glad the appointment went ok mini. Let us know how you come out after processing everything.


----------



## smawfl

6DPO and temp shot back up again...

Here's my chart and also my chart from last time...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-06-15-05-59-40.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 6









Screenshot_2014-06-15-06-03-48.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## smawfl

DS I can understand you being nervous xx your symptoms sound good though so stay positive xx 

Pusscat I agree with DS.. You still have a chance this month!


----------



## smawfl

I've also had like a light buzzing / fluttering in my lower tummy every so often. Wonder if that's a sign?! Lol


----------



## Pusscat

It's nice that we have our previous pregnancy charts/symptoms to look back on now! Interesting to compare your 2 charts smawfl. The implantation (possibly) dips look very similar! Not sure about the buzzing/fluttering! Might because you're focusing so much on that area!

ds - that's annoying about your test results. Hope DS is giving you a few rests today! Does he watch anything on TV? I know it's not the best parenting but it would give you a rest! DD has just started being able to sit and watch 20 minutes or so of TV. Peppa pig is a favourite!


----------



## smawfl

Today I have been super bloated and have some light cramping. Pusscat any symptoms your end??


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl - that's looking good especially compared to last time! FX for you. I think the hatched lines are when FF is not sure! Did they go hatched when your temp dipped again? If so they will probably change back to full lines after 3 days of higher temps post possible implantation dip. I think it means that it thinks you OV at that time but due to later low temp it might revise it!!!


----------



## ds0910

Lol he doesn't sit still longer than 2 mins unless he's in his highchair watching Mickey mouse clubhouse.
I have no idea about charting lol, but fxed for you smawfl. How long till AF is due?


----------



## smawfl

Af due in 6-8 days!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Today I have been super bloated and have some light cramping. Pusscat any symptoms your end??

Nope, nothing to report here. I'm trying not to think about it! Do you have a day in mind when you're going to test?


----------



## smawfl

Possibly Friday or Saturday. That way if it is positive we have the weekend for it to sink in! Ff suggests the Monday after!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Possibly Friday or Saturday. That way if it is positive we have the weekend for it to sink in! Ff suggests the Monday after!

It's going to be a long week :wacko: :dust: Maybe I'll use up my out of date test next weekend...


----------



## smawfl

Lol yes definitely a long week. 

And now I feel a bit silly as I think the cramping I had earlier may be due to my tight waistband and too much Sunday lunch! Lol


----------



## Pusscat

Not that I'm looking for symptoms or anything.... But look at that temperature dip on my chart! https://FertilityFriend.com/home/377584/

And exactly 7dpo. Implantation perhaps? There's no way I'm going to not symptom spot now!:wacko: Feeling bloated already :dohh:


----------



## smawfl

Looking good pusscat! 

When will you test? I was so tempted this morning but think it's still too early at 8dpo?

Plus my temps are odd. Think it's because I'm waking really early at the moment!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-06-17-09-04-21.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pusscat

I think I'll wait until Saturday. I'm going to order some tests now. I agree 8dpo is still early. Maybe tomorrow? Do you work Thursday and Friday? I think it's a good idea not to test on a work day so you can let it sink in properly.


----------



## smawfl

Yep I work Wednesday to Friday. We shall see how we go.. I've got one first response test at home screaming 'pee on me'! Lol


----------



## Pusscat

I think I feel less desperate to test this time around because I know I'll have a whole 9 months or more of being pregnant so I can wait a few extra days to find out!


----------



## smawfl

Which tests did you go for Pusscat? I'm wishing I'd bought some Internet cheapies!


----------



## smawfl

How's the temp today Pusscat? 

I keep waking up at different times so mine feel all over the place!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Which tests did you go for Pusscat? I'm wishing I'd bought some Internet cheapies!

I got a twin pack first response. Not arrived yet, hope they get here for Saturday!!! I put a pack of 15 cheapies in my basket but removed them before I checked out! I'm trying hard not to be obsessed with testing! I'm guessing you managed to hold off this morning? 



smawfl said:


> How's the temp today Pusscat?
> 
> I keep waking up at different times so mine feel all over the place!

My temp went back up but not as high as it was. Above the cover line though so I think it's OK. I've been having some pretty horrible pulling/twingy pains to the left of where I think my uterus is. It's fine when I sitting down but feels stretched and painful when I stand up or if I tread heavily! Not a crampy period pain at all. I feel bloated in that area too. 

I keep taking my temp at a different time as well. Always within a couple of hours though so hopefully still accurate. It was a lot easier last time round when I was working full time so just took my temp when my alarm went off. 

Any symptoms this morning smawfl? 

Ds - have you got your bloods results back yet? It's taking ages!


----------



## smawfl

I've got some First Response and some cheapies floating in my Amazon basket at the moment. 

I'm trying to hold off with the one I have at home!

This morning I had to really stop myself but no testing for me today.

Early DPO I had the twinges and pullings! Seem to have stopped now. And a couple of days ago my boobs felt sore but stopped now too. (I think it may have been my prodding making them sore!!) doh


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> I've got some First Response and some cheapies floating in my Amazon basket at the moment.
> 
> I'm trying to hold off with the one I have at home!
> 
> This morning I had to really stop myself but no testing for me today.
> 
> Early DPO I had the twinges and pullings! Seem to have stopped now. And a couple of days ago my boobs felt sore but stopped now too. (I think it may have been my prodding making them sore!!) doh

The cheapies are so tempting and so cheap! But you can't rely on them and there's no reason for having them if you've got a proper test and wait until the correct time test :winkwink:

The twinges have stopped now! Boobs feel normal and no other symptoms


----------



## smawfl

I even tried an OPK the other day as I'd read some people get positives and they can act as HPT. Was a BFN! LOL


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> I even tried an OPK the other day as I'd read some people get positives and they can act as HPT. Was a BFN! LOL

:wacko: You're doing well to have not tested today! Do you only have one test in the house?


----------



## smawfl

Yes just the one out of date one!!

I did take it out of the box yesterday though... just to read the instructions! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## minimoocow

ha ha ladies you need to step away from the tests!!!

We had our intro appointment last week and I thought you might like to know what it was about (I've also started a journal in the LTTTC section so this is copied from there!). The Practioner came to our house and explained the programme to us which was a bit nerve racking but ok. The first stage is essentially learning the Creighton Method of charting which is a standardised recording of cervical mucus. From this they will look at our charts and identify possible problems, send me for blood tests and then a consultation.

The session lasted about a hour, we had a slide show presentation and then we were given the materials for charting - basically some stickers! lol! The charting isn't new to me - most of us on here have been doing it a while but what is new is the standardisation which allows Napro doctors to analyse them and suggest further tests and therefore treatments.

We're on a month's "intercourse" ban so we can make accurate recordings and then we've been told to avoid fertile periods until we've seen the doctor to avoid another MC. Its a little counter intuitive but we've agreed to give it a fair shot so we are going with it for now . . . we'll see how it goes!!!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Yes just the one out of date one!!
> 
> I did take it out of the box yesterday though... just to read the instructions! :haha::haha::haha:

Are you going to buy some new tests? You're probably going to want to back up what the out of date one says! 

Strange possible symptom - my boobs leaked some milk!!! I haven't breastfed since January. Don't know if it's a sign or if they just want to start feeding DD again!


----------



## Pusscat

That sounds really good mini. Never heard of that method but as you say you are used to charting so I'm sure you'll get the hang of this new way. It's nice they came to your house and sounds like a good plan. Good luck with it!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> ha ha ladies you need to step away from the tests!!!
> 
> We had our intro appointment last week and I thought you might like to know what it was about (I've also started a journal in the LTTTC section so this is copied from there!). The Practioner came to our house and explained the programme to us which was a bit nerve racking but ok. The first stage is essentially learning the Creighton Method of charting which is a standardised recording of cervical mucus. From this they will look at our charts and identify possible problems, send me for blood tests and then a consultation.
> 
> The session lasted about a hour, we had a slide show presentation and then we were given the materials for charting - basically some stickers! lol! The charting isn't new to me - most of us on here have been doing it a while but what is new is the standardisation which allows Napro doctors to analyse them and suggest further tests and therefore treatments.
> 
> We're on a month's "intercourse" ban so we can make accurate recordings and then we've been told to avoid fertile periods until we've seen the doctor to avoid another MC. Its a little counter intuitive but we've agreed to give it a fair shot so we are going with it for now . . . we'll see how it goes!!!

Thanks for the update, Mini. Sounds like you're positive which is great! Sounds good they game to your house. Wishing you lots of luck and will check out your journal! xx


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Yes just the one out of date one!!
> 
> I did take it out of the box yesterday though... just to read the instructions! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Are you going to buy some new tests? You're probably going to want to back up what the out of date one says!
> 
> Strange possible symptom - my boobs leaked some milk!!! I haven't breastfed since January. Don't know if it's a sign or if they just want to start feeding DD again!Click to expand...

Erm I may have bought some more tests today! I needed to get some more folic acid so they kind of just jumped into my basket too :haha:

Milk leakage is very interesting!!! My friend who is pregnant at the moment is leaking, and she didn't stop feeding very long before she fell pregnant! Did you squeeze it out or it just leaked?!


----------



## smawfl

My symptoms for today are two huge spots on my face!


----------



## minimoocow

It seems to be some underground Catholic method! I think it is because they are a charity with no advertising budget so info is distributed via church magazines and Parish priests (as its seen as an alternative to IVF). We are not Catholic which apparently doesn't matter although they only treat married couples. I think Napro appealed to us as they are interested in fixing the fertility problem to allow you to conceive naturally whereas IVF is more about creating a baby for you to take home but might not actually solve your infertility. I know that's a massive oversimplification of the hard work that IVF clinics do but that is how it feels to me - from the first GP appointment it was clear we were on a conveyor with the end result being IVF and that was before any tests were done!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> My symptoms for today are two huge spots on my face!

I've got my fingers crossed for you smawfl I really have but that is a very lame symptom for today - nice try!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: :haha:


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms for today are two huge spots on my face!
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for you smawfl I really have but that is a very lame symptom for today - nice try!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: I LOLLED whilst typing that too :rolf:


----------



## Pusscat

Underground Catholics? Sounds amazing! I see what you mean about ivf not actually getting to the bottom of the infertility. 

I'll take spots as a possible symptom smawfl :winkwink:

I admit the milk didn't just fall out. I was getting changed and I brushed some clothes against my boob and they felt very sensitive. Don't know what made me do it but I gave them a squeeze. I just had a milky feeling I suppose?!


----------



## smawfl

How are the boobs today Pusscat?

CD10 here, and I resisted the temptation to test again this morning. I think I'm scared of a BFN!!

Temps are still high so keeping hopeful!


----------



## smawfl

Grr so cross, my signatures have all gone!!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> Grr so cross, my signatures have all gone!!

oh no! How did that happen? If it makes your feel better I think karma has got me for laughing at you yesterday - I now have 2 spots too!


----------



## Pusscat

Well done for resisting the call of the test! :thumbup: Are you thinking Saturday to test? I'm still going to do it Saturday morning. Temp was very low this morning, back below cover line so less hopeful for bfp now. Still going to test though! Nothing else on the boob front. I was very hungry most of the day though and felt a bit tired and sick towards the end of the day but could have all been down to teaching sweaty hot children in a sweaty hot classroom!!


----------



## smawfl

Lol at the spots mini! Hope they clear up soon!

Pusscat I might try the expired test tomorrow. But I'm a bit scared!

Your temps could go back up again tomorrow? When is af due?


----------



## Pusscat

Good luck if you test tomorrow. Remember it's only your first month trying, doesn't matter if it's bfn, we'll try again next month!

I'm really hoping temps go back up tomorrow. Don't know what's going on if they don't. Not sure when AF is due as this is first cycle off BC. Hence why we weren't really TTC this month. FF predicts Thursday, but I'm not relying on it.


----------



## smawfl

Thanks!

Really hope we have caught this month ... From the end of June we will have my in laws staying for a couple of months. Ttc with in laws in the house...lol will feel like we're teenagers sneakily dtd!

Definitely looks like you ov d when ff said though?

Wonder where they got Thursday from?


----------



## Pusscat

OK, I see why this month would be a good month for your bfp! :dust: 

Think FF must be using my previous charts to calculate AF? Although my cycle used to be longer I think. Which was why I was surprised when my temps seemed to show ov when they did :wacko: Time will tell..


----------



## smawfl

I think things change after you have a baby. My cycle is regular like it always was but shorter now I think. 

Hopefully your af won't arrive and you'll get a bfp instead!


----------



## ds0910

Hey ladies. Sorry it has been so long since I checked in, had a lot happen this week. I did get my test results back and they looked good, but 30 mins after I got them I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was quite a bit of blood on the tp and in the toilet. Of course it scare the hell out of me and called the Dr right away, told them my symptoms and that I had been having a lot of back pain and was hurting pretty bad in my back right then so they told me to relax and go to my gp and have them run a urinalysis. So I did and by that time the bleeding had stopped but the test showed there was a lot of blood in my urine. They ran more blood levels, but the lab tested wrong so they had to resend, which irritated me because it was yet another day stick in limbo and a nervous wreck because somebody screwed up. Anyway, my progesterone was still 32/33 and my hcg was 11,000 on Monday after a level of 1700 last Wednesday, so didn't quite double but it went up enough where they still felt good about it. Sooooo, it looks like I just have a pretty bad kidney infection, which I will DEFINITELY take. So for now everything still looks good thankfully.

I feel pretty rough this time around though. Nauseated, faint, no appetite.......this one is kicking my ass lol. Good luck smawfl and puss!! I'm dying for y'all to test too! Lol.
Mini, sounds like y'all are really thinking through this which is awesome, and I completely agree with trying to figure out what is going on before jumping into ivf. Good luck and I hope y'all drop into the swing of everything in no time.


----------



## smawfl

Glad all ok DS, bar the kidney infection which I hope clears quickly for you!!!


----------



## smawfl

As for me...... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Plucked up the courage to take a test this morning... It was :bfp: So my two big fat spots, turned into two big fat lines :haha:

I tested with the expired test, and the line came up after about 2 mins.. but I will no doubt test again with the valid tests!
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ds0910

YAY SMAWFL! When will you retest with a current test? I would think an expired teat would give you a false negative instead of a false positive :) so yay!!!! I have a bump buddy!!! Can't wait to see how many more I get tee hee!


----------



## smawfl

I think I'll probably test again tomorrow morning :)

How are you feeling today?


----------



## ds0910

I feeling ok. Just wiped out and a little crampy, and nauseous lol. How bout you?

Hey y'all go check out my post in first tri about the kitty if you don't mind.


----------



## smawfl

I feel fine. I was actually thinking I was out as my 'symptoms' had all gone (bar the 2 huge spots!!!)


----------



## Pusscat

:happydance: I'm so so so happy for you smawfl! All the symptoms were true! :hugs: So exciting!

Ds- so glad to hear it wasn't another mc. I was worried for a second. You must have been so worried. Hope the infection clears up soon


----------



## Pusscat

My temp still hasn't gone back up properly but it was back above cover line today. Going to use up out of date test tomorrow! Not holding out much hope but if I get bfn I won't be too upset as I have a 10k run in a couple of weeks and don't particularly want to do it whilst pregnant! That's how I'm going to think about it anyway!


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Pusscat!

I'm still hopeful for you, hoping tomorrow brings BFP you too!

Any new symptoms today?


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks smawfl. I shall report my findings tomorrow morning! Boobs a bit tingly and I can get them to make milk very easily!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl - congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

pussycat - that sounds hopeful - especially the milk thing!


----------



## smawfl

Was boob soreness a symptom for you last time pusscat?
I agree the lactating is a positive signs!


----------



## Pusscat

It was but not this early on. I reckon symptoms are going to be different this time round after breastfeeding for so long. Last time it was a side boob ache but maybe this time it's going to be more like the let down reflex? That's what I've been feeling the past couple of days


----------



## smawfl

So tested again this morning just to be sure with a valid test. :thumbup:

It looks darker than yesterday so hopefully good progression!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140621_072356.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pusscat

That's a lovely dark line smawfl :thumbup: 

I got BFN this morning on expired test. I was a bit surprised as I had a big temp rise this morning and got myself excited! I might try testing tomorrow with new test!


----------



## Pusscat

Or maybe the temp change is OV?


----------



## smawfl

What Cycle Day are you on? Wonder if it's triphasic??


----------



## smawfl

Can you enter a few more high temps to your chart and see whether you get new cross hairs?!

Might not let you add future temps but worth a try?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Can you enter a few more high temps to your chart and see whether you get new cross hairs?!
> 
> Might not let you add future temps but worth a try?

I put a couple of future temps in and it did indeed change ov to day 23ish. Which actually fits in better with what I was expecting to happen based on previous charts. Now I don't know whether to use up another test tomorrow or just wait and see if AF arrives :wacko: It does look triphasic but there wasn't the slightest hint of a line on the test this morning.


----------



## Pusscat

Here's the link to my chart if anyone wants to have a guess at what's going on!https://FertilityFriend.com/home/377584/


----------



## smawfl

Oh it's a tough one to call!

Ewcm on day 20 could mean you ov closer to that date perhaps?

Any more symptoms?


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, possibly a clue. I had no ewcm around the time of the first possible ov. Haven't spotted any more symptoms. I've stopped looking for them after my bfn this morning! 

How are you feeling? Do you feel pregnant?!


----------



## smawfl

Nope don't feel it yet! 

Not sure it's properly sunk in!

Do you think you will hold off testing tomorrow then? How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Nope don't feel it yet!
> 
> Not sure it's properly sunk in!
> 
> Do you think you will hold off testing tomorrow then? How long are your cycles normally?

They used to be about 30 days with a short luteal phase. I think I'll probably test tomorrow just to be sure and I promise I will trust the result :winkwink:


----------



## Pusscat

BFN this morning so I think I ov-ed on the later date. I feel strangely relieved! We will start properly TTC next month which is nice because it's the summer holidays so I can concentrate on the baby making!! Also happy I can do my 10k run without worrying about a little person inside me!


----------



## smawfl

Boo to bfn. You sound relieved though. Next month is where the fun starts!
Was your temp still high this morning then?


----------



## Pusscat

Yes it was still high but slightly lower than yesterday. Looking forward to next month :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

CONGRATS smawfl! Wow! You ladies are going to make me ditch my plans and get on the TTC...lol. Not really though :haha:

DS I hope the infection is clearing?

Mini I will be following your progress for sure! :flower:

Puss congrats on TTC too :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Gaia! You sure you can't be convinced ;)

We need to get you and Seaweed on the ttc boat too :D


----------



## smawfl

17dpo progression...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140626_072012.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pusscat

Very nice progression smawfl. How are you feeling? And ds too? Has your infection cleared up?


----------



## smawfl

I'm feeling fine so far. Possibly a small amount of nausea before breakfast and lunch but think that's because I was starving! 

Also feel a bit tired and need to drag myself out to Pilates in a bit but think that's due to a tough day at work!

How are your temps doing? Excited for you to start your proper ttc cycle!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> I'm feeling fine so far. Possibly a small amount of nausea before breakfast and lunch but think that's because I was starving!
> 
> Also feel a bit tired and need to drag myself out to Pilates in a bit but think that's due to a tough day at work!
> 
> How are your temps doing? Excited for you to start your proper ttc cycle!

That all sounds good smawfl! Hope the Pilate's helps. How long do you plan on going for? I've been doing Pilate's for a few months and wondering if I'll sign up for the autumn term if I'm pregnant by then. 

Temps still high. Feel a bit in limbo at the moment. Not really thinking about TTC, just making the most of not being pregnant while I can!


----------



## smawfl

Well I've signed up for a block and I have about 4 weeks or so left. I'll probably have a break then start back up switching to antenatal Pilates class which I did last time. Think I started it at 16 wks last time..after the first trimester nausea and exhaustion had passed!


----------



## Pusscat

AF arrived today :happydance: Day 1 of TTC cycle! And looks like I'll ov while we're away on holiday, which is nice timing!


----------



## smawfl

Woohooo roll on baby making! *dust*

So how long was your cycle then? 

Are you planning to use opks?


----------



## Pusscat

I wasn't planning on using OPKs but I've got a massive bag of them left over from last time so I might have a go with them! My cycle was 31 days, which is the same as pre-baby. How are you doing? I was over your way this afternoon, went for lunch in Knowle with my sister.


----------



## smawfl

All good here. Feels a bit weird being pregnant, but not actually feeling it yet! Don't think the nausea kicked in until 6 weeks last time so we'll see. 

Also feels like it's going so slowly as I found out earlier this time!

Opks are definitely very useful!


----------



## ds0910

Ok ladies, just a quick update because I'm exhausted and feel like crap lol. Went for my first ultrasound today and everything looked good! Saw babe and heartbeat, heart rate was 145, I'm 7wks4days and my edd is Feb 12th. :) !! Congrats on day one of ttc pusscat and I hope you continue to feel well smawfl!!! Now I'm gonna lay here and close my eyes for a bit lol


----------



## smawfl

Fantastic news ds, so pleased for you!


----------



## Pusscat

That's great that you've seen baby already ds! Glad all is well at least with baby. Sorry you're not feeling so good though. I guess this is when the sickness really kicks in.

Smawfl - have you worked out your edd? And have you made an appointment with your midwife?


----------



## smawfl

My due date is 4th March by standard edd calculators and 2nd March by my ov date!

I've registered the pregnancy at the doctors. Should get a call from midwife to have booking appointment around 8 weeks although I think last time it was 10 weeks!

No nausea yet! When did yours start ds?

Pusscat do you remember from last.time?


----------



## Pusscat

Let's just say the beginning of march then! Hope you get seen before 10 weeks, that seems a bit late! I can't remember when sickness started, sorry!


----------



## ds0910

Mine started almost immediately this time :/ Could have something to do with back to back pregnancies though I suppose .


----------



## smawfl

I feel like my jeans are getting tight already though!! 

I have s feeling I'm gonna show super early!


----------



## ds0910

My husband will have a field day if I start showing early and a lot! All he did the first time was complain because I wasn't showing yet and he could barely even tell I was pregnant when I hit my third tri lol. He wanted the big prego belly bless his heart. When we would go to the Dr and there would be an obviously pregnant lady in there he would be like, "when are you gonna get a belly like hers?" He's already started in this time saying I better start showing earlier this time because he wants more pregnant pics lol.


----------



## smawfl

I'm an appleseed! 5 weeks today.

Feels like I should be further, knew I should have waited before POAS!!


----------



## Pusscat

Woo hoo for Apple seed! So much better than poppy seed! I'm still going to test early though! 

I'm feeling like crap today. Emilia has given me yet another cold. Hope it goes before baby making begins!


----------



## smawfl

Boo to colds!!

I've got hayfever which is rubbish as I can't take anything!

The only thing that gives me a bit or relief is smearing vasaline on my nostrils!! Lol


----------



## minimoocow

Smawfl - that is rubbish (although the image of nostrils smeared with Vaseline made me lol!)

I'm feeling a bit emotional this week as I would have been due tomorrow if I hadn't had the mc. I thought I'd be ok about it but have a heavy period this month with serious PMS which hasn't helped - damn you mother nature!!!

I'm trying to see the positives but just feel it could all have been different . . . I'm ok just a bit down about it all.


----------



## smawfl

:hugs::hugs:

Don't be too hard on your self Mini, that's completely natural to feel that way but I agree, a heavy AF isn't nice.

Hope you've got something nice planned for the weekend to try and take your mind off things xxx


----------



## smawfl

I said I wouldn't, but I bought a Clear Blue digital at lunchtime! Hoping I see a 3+ in the morning which will make me feel better for my lack of symptoms!


----------



## Pusscat

I think I'd be tempted to do the same smawfl! Hope you enjoy seeing the result in the morning! 

Mini - lots of hugs :hugs: Hoping now today is out of the way you can move on and look to the future.


----------



## smawfl

Just did my clear blue digital. Got my 3+ I know it doesn't mean much but these early weeks seem to be going so slowly. It's nice to see the word pregnant too! :-D


----------



## Pusscat

Money well spent if it's cheered you up. So are you still not getting any symptoms? Have you looked back at the old thread to see what early signs you had? Did you still not know you were pregnant at this point last time?


----------



## smawfl

I felt a little bit queasy last night but that's about it!

I'm 26dpo today. I found out / finally tester at 18 dpo last time!

I kept a little diary in the early days last time and think the nausea kicked in around 6 weeks last time so hopefully next week.


----------



## Pusscat

Any sickness yet smawfl? And ds has yours improved at all? 

Feels like I've been waiting forever for my ov!! FF predicts ov on July 22nd so still a while to wait.

DD is keeping me busy though - she's got chicken pox!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Any sickness yet smawfl? And ds has yours improved at all?
> 
> Feels like I've been waiting forever for my ov!! FF predicts ov on July 22nd so still a while to wait.
> 
> DD is keeping me busy though - she's got chicken pox!

No sickness as such, but starting to get hungrier which I think will lead to nausea if I don't eat. I've already had breakfast at 7am, when I don't usually eat until 9/10am.. and I feel breakfast #2 coming soon!!

Sorry your little beauty has chicken pox!!!! How is she coping with it? At least you will get it out of the way. From what I've heard children get it in varying forms of severity, hope her's isn't too bad!!

Roll on OV time!!!!


----------



## smawfl

Just got my booking appointment through for next Sunday! I'll be 7+4


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Just got my booking appointment through for next Sunday! I'll be 7+4

Oh good, glad that came through for you. Something to look forward to! Is there anything that you're going to say to them that you want to differently? Can't remember what kind of birth experience you had first time round? 

DD is getting better. I'd say she's not contagious any more. All the spots look scabbed over. So she could leave the house today after 4 days of confinement! She's got quite a lot of spots but didn't do too badly. She didn't seem really poorly, no high temp. Just one day of really bad itching. Think we did quite well and glad to have got it out of the way!


----------



## smawfl

Ah glad she's getting better!

Last time I had a pretty positive experience,I had a water birth with just gas and air so hoping for the same again this time!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl - I can't believe they do a booking in appointment on a Sunday! Good luck with it although it must be easier doing it the second time around - you know what you are doing at least!

Pusscat - hope your lo is feeling better. Scabbiness must be horrible especially when you are tiny and don't understand. I'm told socks on the hands works well but try not to stress. Mums I know seem to worry about chicken pox scars but I don't think I've ever met anyone with any!!!

AFM . . . we've had our 2nd follow up appointment for the charting and have been advised that we can resume sex :happydance: ha ha! Only in the infertile periods for now se we have to wait a few more days :dohh: but I've also contacted the clinic tonight to see if we can get an appointment for them so we will hopefully be back on TTC properly soon! Good things come to those that wait and all that (and TTC/pregnancy etc seems to be all about waiting!)


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> smawfl - I can't believe they do a booking in appointment on a Sunday! Good luck with it although it must be easier doing it the second time around - you know what you are doing at least!
> 
> Pusscat - hope your lo is feeling better. Scabbiness must be horrible especially when you are tiny and don't understand. I'm told socks on the hands works well but try not to stress. Mums I know seem to worry about chicken pox scars but I don't think I've ever met anyone with any!!!
> 
> AFM . . . we've had our 2nd follow up appointment for the charting and have been advised that we can resume sex :happydance: ha ha! Only in the infertile periods for now se we have to wait a few more days :dohh: but I've also contacted the clinic tonight to see if we can get an appointment for them so we will hopefully be back on TTC properly soon! Good things come to those that wait and all that (and TTC/pregnancy etc seems to be all about waiting!)

Yes it's definitely handy having a Sunday appointment so we don't have to take time off work. Last time it was a Saturday I think so it must be standard practice where I am - it's also done at the Womens Unit at the Hospital rather than the surgery.

Even though I know what to expect, I'm armed with a list of questions, and also taking my old maternity notes (I photocopied them last time) so can refer back if need to as my memory is shocking!

I've got a chicken pox scar :haha: it's on my chest. I must have been a naughty scratcher!

Glad the second follow up appointment went well. Yay for the sex returning! :happydance: How are you doing with the charting?


----------



## smawfl

Have a great holiday Pusscat if you haven't already left!

Lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for the dust! Back from holiday today. Think we managed to bd at the right time but definitely didn't do it as much as when we conceived last time so we'll have to wait and see. Wondering if we should try and do it tonight as well just for luck?! I'll post a link to my chart. Holiday was lovely, lots of castles and walking in the Highlands. Hot tub was excellent and helped with the ttc :winkwink: It's nice to relax at home now though.https://FertilityFriend.com/home/377584/

Mini- yay for return of sex! And yes, its all about the waiting isn't it? I also have a quite noticeable chicken pox scar on my forehead! DD is all better now and most of the scabs have come off. Think the Scottish air helped!

Smawfl - how did the appointment go?


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Thanks for the dust! Back from holiday today. Think we managed to bd at the right time but definitely didn't do it as much as when we conceived last time so we'll have to wait and see. Wondering if we should try and do it tonight as well just for luck?! I'll post a link to my chart. Holiday was lovely, lots of castles and walking in the Highlands. Hot tub was excellent and helped with the ttc :winkwink: It's nice to relax at home now though.https://FertilityFriend.com/home/377584/
> 
> Mini- yay for return of sex! And yes, its all about the waiting isn't it? I also have a quite noticeable chicken pox scar on my forehead! DD is all better now and most of the scabs have come off. Think the Scottish air helped!
> 
> Smawfl - how did the appointment go?

Welcome home! Glad you had a nice time.

I'd go for it tonight too.. although looks OV day could possibly be CD21, I still think you're in your fertile window (think the egg can last 1-2 days after OV, is that right?)

LOL we didn't manage to do it as often as last time either! Think you've timed it well though. Fingers crossed, I need another bump buddy!!

The appointment went well thanks, I was so nervous before hand though!! I think it's because I'm still not having many symptoms. I have the very occasional bout of nausea and that's about it. I know every pregnancy is different but it's still nerve racking. First Trimester is such a worry.

Had to do a carbon monoxide breath test which I don't remember doing last time. Just waiting on the 12 week scan date to come through now.

Although I'm in two minds about going for a private early scan.. Still undecided.

And I'm definitely starting to show already! Think it's mostly bloat, and perhaps an increase in appetite, but I'm a lot rounder already!!


----------



## Pusscat

We didn't manage another bd last night, we just wanted to sleep! FF has put ov on cd21 so timing looks good. I bought a big bag of internet cheapies so i may test early! 

Glad the appointment went well but i can understand only the scan is going to give you the reassurance you want! Is there good local private place that does scans? I think i remember from last time that some places offer a package where you get several scans through out your pregnancy.

I think i'll show early too as i already have a small tummy left over from last ptegnancy!


----------



## smawfl

Lol how early are you thinking?

There's a place in Solihull that is supposed to be good. Will see how I get on.


----------



## Pusscat

I'm thinking Sunday, which would be 8dpo. How long did you wait?


----------



## smawfl

I managed to hold out till 11DPO. I did get a fairly strong line at that point.

Did you test around the same time last time?


----------



## Pusscat

I got a fairly clear positive at 9 dpo last time so might get something faint at 8 dpo. Last time I only got the bfp on a FRER though. I tried with IC first and got bfn. So think I'll wait until 9 dpo before using my last FRER. That's the plan anyway! :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

:thumbup:

Any symptoms yet?! :happydance:

I had the weirdest tingling sensation in my lower stomach very early on. It was almost like magic happening in there LOL


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Any symptoms yet?! :happydance:
> 
> I had the weirdest tingling sensation in my lower stomach very early on. It was almost like magic happening in there LOL

Nothing that can't be attributed to running after a toddler all day! I was very hungry at about 2 but think thats because I didn't eat a proper lunch. I'll look out for the magic tingling!!!


----------



## smawfl

Are you off now for the summer?

So jealous, could do with a long summer break over first tri!


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, off until the end of August now. And didn't go in for the last week of school because Emilia had the pox. So it's going to be a long break. Still not liking work at all and hoping I won't have to go back after #2.


----------



## smawfl

That would be good not to go back. You've not been happy in your job for a while now have you.

I'm not sure whether I'll go back to work after #2 to be honest. I guess I'll see how it goes. Either way, I'll still take 12-15 months off again like last time.

Today I'm a raspberry!

DS - how are you doing???


----------



## Pusscat

Last year was my worst ever at school due to various things. With teaching it's very hard to carry on and be a good teacher if you're heart's not in it. Especially with the education system in the state it is now. Recently I've been thinking about going back but as a teaching assistant in a different shool. I don't know if that would be financially realistic though on a part time wage and paying for 2 children in childcare. Teaching assistants are very low paid. So then I'm thinking stay at home and maybe volunteer in local schools until at least DD is in school. 

Congrats on your raspberry status! 

DS - how's the sickness?

Symptom spotting @ 4dpo - very hungry all day and a bit of dizziness this morning but might be down to the heat and going for a run before breakfast (DD had a morning at nursery :happydance:)


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Last year was my worst ever at school due to various things. With teaching it's very hard to carry on and be a good teacher if you're heart's not in it. Especially with the education system in the state it is now. Recently I've been thinking about going back but as a teaching assistant in a different shool. I don't know if that would be financially realistic though on a part time wage and paying for 2 children in childcare. Teaching assistants are very low paid. So then I'm thinking stay at home and maybe volunteer in local schools until at least DD is in school.
> 
> Congrats on your raspberry status!
> 
> DS - how's the sickness?
> 
> Symptom spotting @ 4dpo - very hungry all day and a bit of dizziness this morning but might be down to the heat and going for a run before breakfast (DD had a morning at nursery :happydance:)

Sounds like one of my best friends, she teaches Primary and was Deputy Head. Her little boy turned 1 in February and she's due her second in November. She was made to go back sooner than she wanted (after 6-7 months I think) She works Mon-Weds job share. She was pretty miserable in the last year, with not much support from her head, and other teachers weren't very happy with the situation.

She really wants to be head, but I think she felt like she couldn't do a proper job of it, and then wasn't doing a proper job being a mummy. She had mega working mummy guilt.

LOL yay for symptom spotting!! :happydance:


----------



## kimb34r

Congrats on raspberry status!


----------



## Pusscat

:nope: ff has changed ov to Tuesday. Should have bd-ed on Monday. And means I'm now only 3 dpo :cry: I'm really disappointed. I know ff might not be right. I might still use a ic to test possibly on Sunday or Monday. And if I did ov on Tuesday then the bd on Saturday might still have worked.


----------



## smawfl

:hugs:

That's rubbish. Hopefully you're still in though. Bd 3 days before ov means you're still in with a chance. Think Ds fell pregnant 4 days before? 

Definitely don't think you're out yet!


----------



## Pusscat

It's funny how something like that can immediately make you lose all your symptoms! I know I'm not out. And maybe it takes the pressure off testing a bit now, knowing there's a reduced chance that I'm pregnant. Trying to look for the positives! I'm glad I bought the ic tests now so I don't worry about wasting a test. I've got 35 of them!


----------



## smawfl

As hard as it may be, try not to think about it too much.

2WW for me was terrible this time round (without a holiday to have kept me busy!!)


----------



## Pusscat

I tested today and got a bfn. Not surprised as I'm only 8 dpo at the best, or maybe only 5 dpo! I'm going to test again tomorrow. I feel like I've been having symptoms. Had heartburn last night and previously only had that in pregnancy. It was later on though. Also have developed a spot in a place where I don't usually get spots! On my top lip! Very strange place to get one and very painful! So maybe that's a sign. I know you had a breakout smawfl. How many dpo did it happen?


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> I tested today and got a bfn. Not surprised as I'm only 8 dpo at the best, or maybe only 5 dpo! I'm going to test again tomorrow. I feel like I've been having symptoms. Had heartburn last night and previously only had that in pregnancy. It was later on though. Also have developed a spot in a place where I don't usually get spots! On my top lip! Very strange place to get one and very painful! So maybe that's a sign. I know you had a breakout smawfl. How many dpo did it happen?

My spots came at 9DPO! And they were super painful, I never usually get many spots.

Boo to BFN, I think as you say it's probably too soon! How's your chart looking? Temps high?


----------



## Pusscat

Interesting! I didn't take my temperature this morning as we were staying over at DH's parents house and it was as hot as the sun in our room and i woke up a lot in the night and DD was in the bed with us!! Here's my chart. Temp tomorrow will be interesting.

On another subject we're having trouble with sleep with DD. For the past month we've had to sit in with her as she goes to sleep. And she's been waking up regularly in the night and coming into our bed. Now our holiday and all other over night stays are out of the way we want to get back to a better routine. She's still crying now :cry: We're trying the approach where we leave her but with the door open and say we're just going to do a job but will be back soon. Its so confusing for her but hoping she gets the message soon. Its going to take a while as she's not been to sleep on her own for a month now...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-07-27-20-57-05.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smawfl

Oh no,sleep blips are hard! Wonder what could have triggered it? Any changes recently? Developmentally? 

Dd has recently started hating bath time! And she's always been such a water baby. Think it might have been linked to when I tried to shower her in the bath and she freaked out. Last night was better,actually managed to get her in without her clinging to me trying to climb out!


----------



## smawfl

Ps hard to say from your chart. Hoping today's temp is good!


----------



## Pusscat

DD didn't get to sleep until 11 last night. But slept through, which she hasn't done for ages. Hope tonight sees some improvement! Her main development is in speech at the moment so maybe that's affected her. And she's often clingy with me, so might be separation anxiety as well.

Oh dear, it's horrible when they don't like the bath because it's meant to be such a fun time. Hope she's recovering from her fear.

My temps continued their downwards trend today. Below the cover line now. On look out for AF. Still testing though! Bfn on ic again this morning. Want to know either way now! Bought some tests from superdrug today which I will use tomorrow morning if AF hasn't shown up my then.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-07-28-17-30-20.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## smawfl

11pm?! Oh wow. How is she tonight? Hope she sleeps through again!

Tonight's bathtime was a little easier as I bought her a new bath toy (which she subsequently wanted to take to bed with her!!) she was still a little reluctant to get in though.

Boo to downward temps. Hoping AF stays away!

What tests did you buy?


----------



## Pusscat

Oh yes, 11pm! She is one determined madam!! We've tried cry it out method tonight, going back every 10 minutes. We've been going since 8 and she's stopped the screaming and is just murmuring now so I'm reluctant to go in again even though it's been 15 minutes since I last went in. It's pretty good going if it's only taken an hour, compared to last night! 

No AF so far. I've been expecting it every time I go to the loo! I bought a double pack of superdrug's own brand as I've read they're pretty good. Looking forward to using one tomorrow! :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

Hope she settled sooner last night and wasn't another 11pm!

How's this mornings temp? Are you testing today too?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Hope she settled sooner last night and wasn't another 11pm!
> 
> How's this mornings temp? Are you testing today too?

So I used my last FRER this morning...............
 



Attached Files:







20140729_072635.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smawfl

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoo CONGRATULATIONS!!! So pleased for you!! 

How many dpo are you? 

Yay another bump buddy!! Xxx


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks smawfl :happydance: I'm either 10 or 7dpo depending on which ov date I choose! Seems quite a clear result for only 7dpo so maybe somewhere in between 7 or 10dpo! BFP is all that matters though :happydance: Feeling a bit queasy!!


----------



## smawfl

Yep I think you possibly ov earlier than ff suggests. That is a very clear bfp,no squinting necessary! Perhaps some of your temps were off a little?! 

When is your edd? Excited we will have similar age babies again!


----------



## Pusscat

Edd 8th April.What's yours? I wouldn't be surprised if my temps weren't totally accurate what with he holiday and DD being in our bed some nights. It really hasn't sunk in yet. I think I'll phone the doctors tomorrow and see when they suggest I have my first apointment. Would be good to get that out of the way before I start back at school. Still got 4 weeks of sunmer holiday left so I can get a good chunk of 1st tri out of the way.


----------



## smawfl

I'm 4th March with midwife dates. 2nd March by my ov date!

I looked back and officially Dd was born on 40+3 but spot on with my ov date. 

Definitely handy to have holiday over first trimester. How are you feeling?

Not sunk in for me yet either!


----------



## Pusscat

I've been feeling a bit sick the past few days but nothing major. More like feeling hungover. Eating seems to make it better! 

Just saw you're 9 weeks now! That's good! Getting towards the end of first tri. Have you got your scan appointment yet?


----------



## smawfl

No scan date yet :( when I had my booking in appointment my midwife said she'd requested it on the 7th July but don't think the letter comes through until about 3 weeks before so hopefully should get it soon. Really hope it's the first few days of 12 wks and not later! 

Last night we were (stupidly) watching The Food Channel and they were making some sort of apple and cinnamon dessert, and in my head popped McDonalds hot apple pies. I mentioned it to DH and bless him he went out to get me one. :haha: Possibly my first craving?! I think I craved it last time, I NEVER have McDonalds stuff, but obviously needed the sweetness. I think this may be a girl too as I craved sugar last time too!

I also had a horrendous headache yesterday afternoon, and still lingering now. Think I'm not drinking enough water. 

At work today so can have a little rest! :haha:


----------



## smawfl

OOh I'm an olive today :happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

Make the most of the cravings while you can :winkwink: Lovely to have McDonalds delivery service whenever required!

I just phoned doctors and got booking in appointment booked. Not until September 1st! I'll be nearly 9 weeks. She would have done it the Monday before but it's a bank holiday. At least I have it booked in but it seems a long way off! 

DD is at nursery this morning while I get work done. Nothing has been done yet, too much to sit and think about.


----------



## smawfl

Good work! At least it's something to look forward to.

Mine was early as she said she was going on holiday so wanted to fit me in before she went away which I was grateful for.

Think you should sit back and relax, you're growing a baby now ;)

Do you think you will find out if it's pink or blue? Can't remember if you did last time. We're going for Team Yellow again! :yellow:


----------



## Pusscat

I'm sitting with a cup of tea now :coffee:. Thinking about what's going on in my tummy right now :cloud9: Is there really the beginnings of a baby in there?! We found out the sex last time and I'm pretty sure we'll find out again. But haven't discussed it yet. You are very strong to go for team yellow! Are you hoping for boy? I'd be excited but scared if it was a boy. But possibly relieved if it was a girl because I know about girls!


----------



## smawfl

We really don't mind. It would be nice to have a boy, I think we both think it's another girl! Either way I will be happy, I just want to make sure all is ok and the baby is healthy.

DH keeps saying if it's a girl, we'll go for #3 and try for a boy! Lol 3 would definitely be the max. We're both one of 3 so it's a nice number for us.

I'm desperate to see a little heartbeat. Keep toying with going for an early scan. Still not sure!!

Will you be using any more tests? And are you still temping?


----------



## Pusscat

2 is the max for us, we're both one of two. DH is scared we're going to get twins this time. Just because my friend is expecting twins. He definitely doesn't want 3!

Would you be able to see a heart beat at this early stage? Hope your scan letter comes soon. Having a date set might keep you going so you don't have the private scan!

I'm going to use the 2 superdrug tests. Maybe one tomorrow and one a couple of days later. The ics have been absolutely useless! Might use one just to see if they actually work! Took temp this morning but nearly couldn't be bothered so don't think I'll carry on much longer. Have you stopped?

Do you find yourself getting paranoid about all the elbows and feet bumped into your tummy when looking after a toddler? DD sat on my tummy really hard last night and really got me worried! Hopefully baby is well protected!!


----------



## smawfl

I was worried for twins too! DH's sister has twins, and although I think it comes from the mother's side, that still felt too close for comfort! Although it would be nice to get to #3 without another pregnancy.

I think from what I read you can see the heartbeat from around 7/8 weeks? My midwife said 8 weeks but I think a lot of ladies on BnB have seen a heartbeat before 8 wks.

Also deliberating a Doppler for home! Although I think I would obsess about it! Did you have one last time?

Just checked FF and my last temp I took was 22DPO! Although that wasn't religiously, perhaps 2/3 times a week after getting BFP.

I tested 11 / 12 / 17 and 26 DPO! :haha:

YES! like you I was paranoid at first about DD kicking me but baby is still very tiny at the moment, and as you say is well protected. I try and block any blows if I see them coming though!!


----------



## Pusscat

That's so early to see the heart beat! I didn't have a dipper last time and glad I didn't, I think it would have caused more worry than reassurance. Plus I could feel DD moving from quite early on so that was good reassurance that she was okay.


----------



## smawfl

I didn't feel DD until about 21 weeks last time as my placenta was at the front! Hoping to feel this one sooner!!

Last time i also had 2 scans prior to the 12 week one as I had some early bleeding, and pains in my sides which I thought might have been ectopic so this time getting to 12 weeks seems like ages away!


----------



## minimoocow

Congrats Pusscat!!!! (Just shows FF isn't always correct!)


----------



## minimoocow

oh and as for the internet cheapies - when I had the mc I had lots of blood tests to check the hcg was going back to zero. Nothing registered on the ic when the blood test was showing 50 even though the sensitivity was supposed to be 10 (and the hospital insisted I went back for a further blood test as it wasn't low enough to discharge me!) It gave a faint positive at 100!


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks mini :hugs: Good job I only paid £3 for the cheapies!! Waste of time and stress. 

Smawfl - you're really not that far away from 12 weeks!


----------



## smawfl

Mini, how are the sessions going? xx


----------



## Pusscat

Tests from this morning. One on the left is superdrug. One in right ic. In real life you can see the faintest of lines on the ic. Don't know if it will show on the photo. Superdrug not as strong as FRER from 2 days ago. So in conclusion, FRER is the best! Wish I had another to check progression with! Well I'm going into town today so I'll see how much they are! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20140731_092923.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## smawfl

I can't definitely see the Superdrug one! IC not so sure :)

Yep I would get another FRER :D

I bought a Clear blue digital after a couple of weeks as I wanted to see the 3+, but they are good for about 24 hours then the display goes so not one for the scrap book :haha:

I did however open it up and have a look at the strips inside as I was curious!!


----------



## smawfl

Did you get more tests pusscat? 

We've had a nightmare couple of nights with dd. Ended up in our bed last night and tonight we had to leave her to cry and she settled. 

How's your dd been?


----------



## Pusscat

Oh dear, sounds just the same as what we're going through. Maybe separation anxiety peaks at around this time? I don't know. Well cry it out is working for us so far. Only took her 10 mins to go to sleep tonight but she was exhausted so I'm not surprised. Took half an hour the night before. And she's slept through every night since we've started the sleep training. She's been difficult in the day today. Lots of frustrated acts of throwing things on the floor then crying because it was on the floor!!

I didn't buy more tests. I had a good look but decided to just keep using the ones I've got and hope they show progression. Or just stop testing! I've been feeling very pregnant today. Felt sick if I didn't have anything in my stomach and got very tired and irratable this afternoon. Think DD and I were winding each other up to be honest. Not sure how I'm going to handle the 4pm need to nap. Guess I'll just have to stick the TV on for DD and nap on the sofa.

Oh and I got a craving for pot noodle!! Any more McDonalds cravings?!

Hope your DD sleeps well smawfl.


----------



## Pusscat

I'm a bit worried this morning. Had some spotting when I went to the loo. No cramps but it's still scary and I don't think I had any spotting last time. Do I only need to phone a doctor if it gets heavier or I get cramps? From what I've read on the Internet it's quite normal in early pregnancy. Still worried though :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

Keep an eye on it. 

I had some last time and it's so much more common than you would think. 

Is it about the time af would be due? Could be baby burrowing in further disturbed your lining a little. 

I mentioned it to the doc last time and I had an early scan. Not sure how much you would be able to see so early but maybe worth speaking to the doc so at least it's on your record. 

I'm sure everything is fine xxx


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks smawfl. Yes, AF was due on Thursday. It's been stopping and starting all day. Nothing heavy though. I'm going to phone the doctors in the morning and hopefully get an apointment for the same day. I'd have thought I'd be able to get one for this kind of thing. They'd be able to do a blood test even if it's too early for a scan.


----------



## smawfl

:hugs: yep I think that's what I'd do. Hope it's eased off xx


----------



## smawfl

How you doing this morning pusscat? Hope the spotting has stopped. X


----------



## Pusscat

It's quite a steady bleed now, more like AF.:cry: No pain or cramps or clots though so I'm holding on to that but doesn't look good. And no appointments available at the doctors!! A doctor is ringing me this morning and I'm betting he'll tell me to go to hospital.


----------



## smawfl

Oh dear,hoping it's not the worst and everything is ok! Stay positive and hope the doc gives you an appointment. Is there an early pregnancy unit number you can try?


----------



## Pusscat

Thank you. The doctor is just ringing to 'advise' me. I don't think there's any chance of an apointment. Just looked and there's an early pregnancy unit in Leicester where I had DD. Maybe he'll refer me to there. If not then I'll give them a ring if I'm not happy with what the doctor says!


----------



## Pusscat

Doctor rang and said it was too early for a scan so all I can do is see if the bleeding continues and do another pregnancy test in a few days. He said to call back if the bleeding gets very heavy or painful. He said it sounds like I'm loosing the pregnancy and I agree. Boob's feel normal again. Still feel a bit sick but think that's just from the bleeding. I had a big cry when I came off the phone from the doctor but I've stopped now and I'm thinking positive. The next cycle of ttc begins now! And I'm hopeful we will do it this month. I'm also grateful the loss isn't feeling physically painful now because it's so early on. I do not know how ladies cope with this after a few weeks of getting to know their developing baby.


----------



## smawfl

Oh I'm so sorry :( Sounds like you are thinking positive and looking to the future which is good. 

Also hope it doesn't get painful and you can move on quickly. Xx


----------



## minimoocow

Pusscat - hugs to you. :hugs: Take it easy and see what happens. It doesn't sound great but there are lots of ladies on here who have bled and gone on to have healthy babies so it could go either way.

Also if it is mc there is nothing you can do to stop it so don't worry about not getting a doctors appointment - they wouldn't do anything for the pregnancy anyway just monitor you and check you are ok.

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Pusscat

Thank you mini :hugs: I've read all sorts on the Internet and there are plenty of stories of ladies who have had lots of bleeding and gone on to have healthy babies. I still haven't passed any clots and still no cramps. I've ordered some more FRER tests so I will test with one maybe on Thursday. Don't know what it will mean if I get a positive though as I know the hormone can take a while to leave your system. I still have my BFP test so I can compare it to that if any lines show up. Maybe I'll hold off having the large glass of wine until I know for sure it's gone!!


----------



## smawfl

How are you feeling this evening? Is it still af type flow?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> How are you feeling this evening? Is it still af type flow?

I feel drained! And ready for bed :sleep: Still bleeding. It's a constant flow but hasn't got any heavier than yesterday. If I hadn't known I was pregnant I would be sure this was just my regular AF.


----------



## minimoocow

I'm not sure it would be worth doing another test - even when its a definite mc they tell you to wait 2 weeks - it might just be more confusing but do whatever you think will help if you can whether that is testing, resting, mopping about - nothing can change the end result. But yes hold off the wine - you aren't out just yet. FXd for you x


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for letting me know that about the test mini. You have been much more useful than the doctor! I don't want to get my hopes up by getting and positive but then it not being true. I'm not sure if I'll test now. I might see what my temperature is doing, I haven't taken it for a few days. If it has gone down low then I guess that would be an indicator that the pregnancy has ended.


----------



## Pusscat

Temperature was down to 36.41 this morning, which is a lot lower than last time I took it. Think it was 36.8 a few days ago. I think that's all the confirmation I need that it's gone. I'm just hoping I ovulate this cycle and my body gets back to normal quickly. It's a bit confusing because I know a mc isn't the same as a period. But maybe because I was so early on my body won't be too confused so it it will ovulate as normal. I'll keep temping and see if that offers any clues as to what's happening.


----------



## smawfl

:hugs:

Do you think it was an evap? I'm not completely sure what that means. 

Hope you get back into your cycle and ov as usual. Will you do Opks?,


----------



## Pusscat

No, I don't know what an evap is either. But I know I was pregnant briefly. All the good pregnancy tests I took showed positive and I had sickness and tiredness. I just think when it got to the stage where it begins to form into an embryo something went wrong. 

I think I'm just going to do my temperature and not opks. I just had a look at the clear blue one and it says not to be used if you've recently been pregnant.


----------



## Pusscat

I've been thinking about OPKs! I think I'd be OK to use them as long as I've had a negative HPT. What was your technique with using them smawfl or anyone else who's used them? And which did you use? Are the ones similar to IC HPTs just as crap? Better to go for the clear blue? Or did you get clear results from the IC 50 in a bag type?!


----------



## minimoocow

Sorry to hear that pusscat :hugs:

To answer your question I did temps and IC OPK at the same time and they tied in nicely so I think they worked ok for me. I'd get a faint line a few days before getting stronger until it was positive and then disappearing again when temp rose. Obviously they didn't assist me in getting pregnant (ahem!) but I think my problem is the post peak phase. I think pre peak my hormones are "normal" so they should work for me like everyone else. 

Mini x


----------



## smawfl

I used IC and they worked well for me. Brand was these
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...200_QL40&qid=1407259605&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1

I usually ov around cd13/14 and I started using them about cd9 which was probably too early as although like mini I would see the line get darker until it was a positive. 

The first time round I used the digital ones and was quite fun seeing the smiley face but think the IC worked just as well. 

The pack instructions give a guide on when to start using them based on your ov


----------



## smawfl

How are you feeling this morning Pusscat?

I got my scan date yesterday, 26th Aug when I'll be almost 13 weeks. 

I've just booked an early scan for Saturday. Think I was driving DH mad with my indecisiveness. I already feel a little better knowing I'll only have to wait 3 days rather than 3 weeks. Praying all is ok.


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for the info mini and smawfl. I've bought some ICs. I'm feeling okay. The bleeding has really slowed down and has been lighter than AF which is strange for a mc. Tested with IC HPT this morning and BFN. FRERs I ordered still haven't arrived so I might buy some in an actual shop today just to confirm! I was speaking to the one friend I told about being pregnant and she said she had 3 full on periods when she was pregnant with her DS. She didn't think she was pregnant so didn't find out until she was 3 months! 

Smawfl - very excited for your scan :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> I was speaking to the one friend I told about being pregnant and she said she had 3 full on periods when she was pregnant with her DS. She didn't think she was pregnant so didn't find out until she was 3 months!

OMG!

Saying that my friend also didn't find out until she was about 5 months.. apparently she was on the pill and still having periods... I actually think she was in denial and knew beforehand as the baby was with a guy she'd split up with about 6 months previously! 

He's now 6 years old and she loves him to bits but she was very embarrassed at the time and took her a while to be able to admit it.


----------



## Pusscat

Finally conformed mc this morning with FRER. Definite bfn. Not even the faintest hint of a line. Just want ov to hurry up and get here now!!


----------



## smawfl

:hugs::hugs:

At least now you have it confirmed you can have some closure. 
Roll on ov, :flower:

How's your dd been sleep wise?

We had a rubbish night last night. She woke at 11:30 really upset after a dream I think. Wouldn't go back in cot and couldn't really do cio as inlaws here and didn't want to wake them so brought her into bed. She didn't fall asleep until 3:30am! I'm shattered!

Tonight we've ended up taking the side off her cot as she's been trying to climb out and gives me a heart attack every time I see her do it. 

I had to lie with her for a bit while she drifted off. Kept opening her eyes every so often to check I was there. So hope she doesn't freak if she wakes and doesn't see me


----------



## Pusscat

Oh wow, that sounds like an awful night. But so so similar to what we're going through. DD woke at 1.30 a couple of nights ago and came into our bed (not doing CIO at night and this is the only time she's woken in the night since we started CIO.) Took her ages to drop off in our bed and we all had a rubbish nights sleep. Evenings aren't sorted yet. She went off with only 10 mins crying tonight but that's only because she didn't have a nap today so was exhausted. It took over half an hour of awful screaming the night before to get her to sleep. She is very stubborn!! I still go in to her if she's crying that long. Longest I've left her is 20 mins. Luckily she's still in a sleeping bag otherwise I'm sure she would have tried to climb out too!! 

Hope your dd sleeps through although my dd's sleep got worse when I was sitting in with her while she went to sleep. Like you say, I think she panicked when she woke and I wasn't there. Good luck!!


----------



## smawfl

Ah poor girlie. (and poor mummy!) I hear you on the stubbornness!!

Last night went well. She slept all night, and didn't fall out!!

However she did when she woke up and was wriggling around, she reversed off the side and fell onto the massive pile of blankets I'd put on the floor! Think the shock upset her!

Tonight I might roll up a towel and put it under the fitted sheet on the edge so it acts like a ramp kind of thing..


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Ah poor girlie. (and poor mummy!) I hear you on the stubbornness!!
> 
> Last night went well. She slept all night, and didn't fall out!!
> 
> However she did when she woke up and was wriggling around, she reversed off the side and fell onto the massive pile of blankets I'd put on the floor! Think the shock upset her!
> 
> Tonight I might roll up a towel and put it under the fitted sheet on the edge so it acts like a ramp kind of thing..

Oh good. Sleeping through the night is the main thing. Falling out in the morning can be dealt with! Good plan to put the towels there.

Is it your scan tomorrow? How are you feeling? Excited and nervous?! Looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## smawfl

She just fell asleep fairly quick with me again tonight. The towel wedge looks good,hopefully works!

She's full of cold today so hopefully sleeps well. 

Yep scan is tomorrow afternoon. As soon as I booked it i started to relax a little. Still nervous but excited at hopefully seeing a lovely strong heartbeat. 

Also since booking some of my nausea has returned lol


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl how was it?! Hope all was well with baby and you!


----------



## smawfl

Sorry not had a chance to update. Feel emotionally drained as I was so nervous but all is thankfully ok :cloud9:

Baby is measuring 11+2(!) which not sure is possible so we'll see what the 12 week scan says. 

Heartrate is 175bpm so lovely and strong :cloud9:

Got some lovely pics,4d too and a dvd of it all. So worth it for the peace of mind and reassurance :cloud9:


----------



## smawfl

Baby Smawfl #2 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20140809_213611.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pusscat

Oh wow smawfl, amazing photos!!! :hugs: so happy for you. Baby looks so clearly like a baby already. You must be so happy knowing baby is well. Thanks for sharing the photos. Have you shown dd?!


----------



## smawfl

I know,it's still quite surreal!

She saw the dvd when we put it on and was calling it baby but she really doesn't comprehend yet I don't think!


----------



## ds0910

Hi ladies. I already tried to post once and the damn handheld kicked me off when I hit "post reply":growlmad:(that thing is fixing to get beaten with a hammer numerous times) so this one probably won't be as detailed as I'm still pissed off lol. Anyway, I had my last appointment on the 28th and everything looked good so far with a HB of 164. That was a relief, but I'm still a bit nervous. I also had blood drawn for my cf testing so I should hear if baby is free of any genetic abnormalities AND FIND OUT THE SEX WITHIN A WEEK!!!! I sure hope it's all good news and baby is 100% healthy! Also still having quite a bit of nausea but it seems to be slacking off a touch sometimes so I am starting back to the gym full force as I refuse to gain 50lbs with this pregnancy like I did with Raylen!

Puss, so very sorry about your loss:sad1: It sounds like you are keeping positive though. Good luck this cycle!! Hope you get good news soon!!

Smawfl, so glad you got good news at your appointment today!


----------



## smawfl

Omg can't believe you will find out the sex soon! Do you have any inkling yet??

DH and I both think girl again :) &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## ds0910

I'm afraid to guess lol. Last time I was certain Raylen was a girl and......well obviously I was wrong haha. I have been craving a lot more sweets this time, but who knows if that means anything or not. As long as baby is healthy we are over the moon.


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks ds :flower: And thanks for your update. Hope all is well with baby. I'm sure it will be. How many weeks are you? 

I'm still feeling sad occasionally. Still probably 2 weeks until ov. This wait seems worse than the 2ww because you can't even have some hope that something is happening or start symptom spotting :nope:


----------



## smawfl

What CD are you on Pusscat? 

Hope ov comes round quick! Did you decide to opk this time? When will you start them? 

I always felt they helped with being proactive about ttc,in a time where you can't really do much else like you say!


----------



## Pusscat

I'm on CD 10. Ov not predicted until CD 24! It might not be a normal cycle after the mc though so it could be any time! Yes, I'm going to use OPKs. I have them ready to use and was thinking of trying one today just to see what it says. By the chart thing in the pack I shouldn't start using them until this Friday. I do think using them will help me feel more in control. Temps seem pretty normal for this time in my cycle so hopefully everything will happen at the normal time


----------



## smawfl

:dust:

Never too early to poas. :-D 

Think we're cracking the dreaded bedtime! Using rapid return.technique and seems to be working!


----------



## ds0910

I'm 13+5 today. If I were you I would start using the opks now. I had my mc on may 6th, bled for about a week and within a week after that I was pregnant again. You never know and mcs can throw your cycle out of whack.


----------



## Pusscat

Well I have a bag of 30 so I may as well start now :winkwink: Oh, I do hope it happens as quickly as you ds!!! My friend says she thinks people are super fertile after a mc so fingers crossed!

Glad the new technique seems to be working smawfl. How rapidly have you been returning? Hope it means she sleeps through.

Opk question - will there always be a faint line? Or does it mean ov might be approaching? Do you still have a record of your opk progression smawfl? Also what time of day did you test? I have a faint line today, testing at 7pm.


----------



## smawfl

Hope it happens quick for you too!

No there's not always a faint line. Mine would gradually get darker. Think the line would usually start faintly about 4/5 days before ov. I would only record it ad a positive if the line was as dark as the control. 

I used to test around 6pm. Sometimes if I knew I was definitely approaching ov I'd do more than one a day!

Great you got a faint line already!

I never kept any of my Opks so didn't have any photo evidence of progression.


----------



## smawfl

Oh forgot to say about rapid return.. So we basically put her to bed and say goodnight. I them leave the room and leave door ajar. I wait for her to come to the door then go in and lead her back into bed. Tonight I didn't even need to pick her up just held her hand and she got in on her own!


----------



## ds0910

Your friend is right puss, women are more fertile after a mc like they after giving birth. Fingers crossed for you. I used the digital opks so will be completely useless regarding the line ones.


----------



## smawfl

Oh goodness I'm a zombie this morning, bad night again. I think I'm going to stop saying how well we're doing as it usually ends up in a massive blip. Up from 3am till 5.30am!! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I didn't realise that about higher fertility after a mc! fingers crossed


----------



## Pusscat

Oh no smawfl. That's an awful time to be up! And after such a good bed time. She will go back to sleeping through the night eventually, this is just a phase!!

That's positive news about OPKs. It's definitely cheered me up having something else to focus on. I tested at about 2pm today and the line was still there but slightly lighter.


----------



## smawfl

Much better night last night... slept through until 6.45am.. at which point she didn't want to get out of her 'big girl bed'!!! That little girl likes to keep me on my toes!! :D Lol, much prefer today's option than resisting getting into bed!!

That's good about OPK, think it will give you a better idea of timing this time round coupled with your temping. 

How are you feeling? Did the doctor do anything else after you spoke to them, did you have to let them know the result of the HPT you did on Thurs?


----------



## Pusscat

Hurray for a better night! Unfortunately I think your dd must have made a deal with mine as my dd woke at 3.30 this morning and came into bed with us! She settled pretty quickly but still disturbed me the rest of the night.

Just been having cuddles with 2 and a half week old baby. So squishy and lovely!! The mum already has 2 young children so it was quite a noisy house!! 

Doctor didn't ask me to call back or come in at all. Just been left to get on with it and figure what's going on by myself! Which isn't great. Lucky I have such knowledgeable friends such as you guys to talk to! Maybe if the mc had been later on I would have been called in?


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Hurray for a better night! Unfortunately I think your dd must have made a deal with mine as my dd woke at 3.30 this morning and came into bed with us! She settled pretty quickly but still disturbed me the rest of the night.
> 
> Just been having cuddles with 2 and a half week old baby. So squishy and lovely!! The mum already has 2 young children so it was quite a noisy house!!
> 
> Doctor didn't ask me to call back or come in at all. Just been left to get on with it and figure what's going on by myself! Which isn't great. Lucky I have such knowledgeable friends such as you guys to talk to! Maybe if the mc had been later on I would have been called in?

Oh no, these girlies or ours are little monkeys :haha: Glad she settled quickly.

Awwww how lovely! I've just seen a newborn in a carseat in Tescos.. I had to stop what I was doing and blatently just stared at him, so tiny and gorgeous!!!!

I think sometimes the internet is both a godsend and a nightmare at times! It's definitely made me worry more, but at the same time offers reassurance that what you're going through isn't out of the ordinary. :hugs:


----------



## ds0910

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S A GIRLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!! We are so excited!


----------



## Pusscat

:hugs::hugs: Yay!!! Congratulations! You sound very happy!!!


----------



## ds0910

Thanks! Yes we are very happy. We would have been thrilled with either as long as they were healthy, but we have been wanted a girl so bad. My sister had all boys and there is only one girl on my hubby's side so needless to say my mother in law is DYING for a granddaughter, so is my dad even though he would never say so lol.


----------



## ds0910

But most importantly, all the tests for genetic abnormalities were negative, so our baby is completely healthy! :):)


----------



## smawfl

Lovely news! Congratulations!!

Do you have a scan pic??


----------



## ds0910

No I'm still too early for a gender scan at 14wks. They did cf testing through bloodwork where they pull baby's DNA from my blood.


----------



## smawfl

No way, didn't realise they could do that! Amazing!!

I've been looking at my scan pic, and the nub theory and think it's pink again! :D


----------



## ds0910

I know! It's crazy!! I don't know anything about the nub theory and I suck at looking at scans to tell gender lol. Do you and the hubs have a presence at all? They are both so precious and I still can't believe that I get to have one of each!!


----------



## smawfl

I think it would be nice to have a boy, as who knows if we'll go for a third, but I honestly dont mind as long as he or she is healthy.


----------



## minimoocow

Smawfl - I immediately thought girl when l saw your scan pic. Don't know why though. (We were sexing chickens the other day (as you do!) and someone asked us how we were doing it and all we could say is "because they look like a boy chick or a girl chick!!!)

DS - glad you got good news from the tests and bonus that you get the gender you wanted x


----------



## smawfl

Lol mini.. It's funny as when I was pregnant with dd,several people said they thought it was a girl as 'they could see me with a girl '

DH thinks girl,and even before I was pregnant I felt I would have a girl again second time


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats Ds!!!! So exciting! 

Puss I'm sorry for your loss, I am excited to hear good news from you really soon :):)

Wow these new babies are getting older quickly! Lol. I'll try to check back more often.


----------



## anneliese

aww congrats!! what is cf testing exactly? Don't think I've ever heard of it


----------



## ds0910

It's where they draw blood from mom and then pull the baby's DNA from that and then they actually look at baby's DNA to check for any genetic problems and can tell you the sex as well. It's a test like Maternity21.


----------



## ds0910

They can do them any time after 12wks (maybe earlier I'm not sure). It's pretty new.


----------



## anneliese

oh I see!! Is there a reason you needed to have it done or is it something voluntary you wanted to do?

I was NOT ready for a second when I had that pregnancy in May, but seeing all of you pregnant, as well as a lot of people I know irl, really makes me want another :wacko::haha:


----------



## ds0910

It was mostly just elective by me. I am a huge worrier and wouldn't be able to just enjoy my pregnancy from worrying that something was wrong, and my mom has a potentially genetic diseas affecting the brain that almost killed her 12years ago and severely permanently mentally and physically disabled her and my sister had a touch of spinabifida when she was born. As bad as all that sounds there was still not much medical necessity for the test, it was pretty much because it would make me feel better.


----------



## smawfl

Annelise.. Get on it ;-) perfect age gap now!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat, how you getting on with the Opks?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Pusscat, how you getting on with the Opks?

Getting on well I think! I've been testing every day and been getting the same faint line every time. I'm hoping this week it will start to get darker as I'm hoping I'll ov at the weekend. It's good to have the OPKs as an early warning system! My temps took a big dip yesterday. And looking back out previous charts, ov tends to happen 7 days after that big dip. So I'm hoping next weekend is the time! Might try to bd every other day in the week then every day over the weekend. But we'll see how we go!


----------



## smawfl

That sounds like a good Bd plan. Early nights ahoy!


----------



## Pusscat

My line is getting darker :happydance::happydance: So excited. Top test from yesterday, bottom test from today. Took today's at 2:30 which I've read is the peak time for reading lh. Yesterday's test was at about 4PM. Will try to test at 2:30 again tomorrow. 

Bad night last night. DD woke up when we were going to bed and didn't go back to sleep until about 1:30. Better get the bd in early tonight in case she wakes up again!

How have your past few nights been smawfl?
 



Attached Files:







20140818_145410.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pusscat

Photo is on its side! :wacko: Left test from yesterday, right test from today!


----------



## smawfl

That looks great Pusscat, so very almost a positive! Sounds like s good time to test. 

Sorry you had a tough night. :( hope you manage to get the Bd in tonight. 

Dd touch wood has been really good. Can't remember if I said but for that last few days we've been referring to her bed as "a big girl bed like Anna's " her cousin who she is obsessed with and it's made a massive difference. After naps she doesn't want to get out and I have had to bribe her with chocolate to get out!
In the morning when she wakes she will either just lie in it until we get her or get out,knock gently on her door and wait for us to come! Hoping it continues touch wood!!


----------



## Pusscat

That sounds like good progress with DD smawfl. Bribery with chocolate sounds familiar!

Opk is so very nearly positive when I tested at 3pm today. I might test later this evening as well as I had my sister here when I tested so I only looked at the result straight away and then half an hour later so I'd like to take a proper reading at 10 mins. We managed to bd last night. Wondering if we should try again tonight or save it up for tomorrow?!
 



Attached Files:







20140819_161720.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smawfl

Looking very good pusscat!

Yep I'd test again later. Looks like you could be ov ing earlier than predicted..? Good luck if you Bd tonight too!


----------



## smawfl

Was that photo taken straight away or after you'd left it a while?


----------



## Pusscat

The photo was at least a couple of hours after. I need a fresh one to analyse! I'll do another at about 7 tonight! I'm not drinking anything in preparation! ! FF was predicting ov next Tuesday so I really think it's going to be before then :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Post a pic!

What Cycle Day would you be on if you hadn't mC? Would that tally with when you would have ov?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Post a pic!
> 
> What Cycle Day would you be on if you hadn't mC? Would that tally with when you would have ov?

It's tricky to work out but I think my AF was only 4 days late so if I ov 4 days before ff is predicting that would make sense possibly? Hadn't thought about it that way before. So that would put ov on this Friday. My money's on Thursday or Friday. If the opk test is clearly positive later then we'll bd. If not then I think I'll wait until tomorrow. Plus there's something I want to watch on TV tonight :winkwink:

I'll post photo later


----------



## smawfl

:haha: love the BD scheduled around the tv :haha:

Yeah i wonder if that's the case, would be good if it is and you ov earlier than FF predicts!

How was the opk?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> How was the opk?

I think it was darker than earlier but still not totally the same as control line. Think I'll record it as negative but might change it to positive if tomorrow's test starts to get lighter. 

What do you think? Positive or negative? Was your positive clearly darker than the control? Photo taken within 10 mins of poas. Both photos of same test!
 



Attached Files:







20140819_192407.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 3









2014-08-19 20.43.33.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smawfl

That is much darker than earlier, i would definitely go for it tonight.. And if you can manage it tomorrow too..!

I think i would have recorded that as a positive.. the edge looks super dark, your surge is getting stronger.

Maybe take the opk twice again tomorrow and see how it looks?

:dust: :dust:


----------



## smawfl

How are your temps looking?


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks smawfl :hugs: The more I look at it the more it think it's a positive. Also been looking at tests on the Internet and most peoples positive tests look like mine today. Don't seem to be many that are actually darker than the control. 

Temps are doing what they normally do before ov. Chart on left from this cycle. Chart on right from previous cycle. And I don't agree with the ov line ff put on last time. I think it was a day or so before then.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-08-19-20-59-49.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot_2014-08-19-21-00-41.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smawfl

Yep, definitely think OV is on it's way..:happydance:

Do you ever get any ov pains? I've read so many women on here talk about them but I dont think I've had them?!


----------



## Pusscat

I think I do sometimes. Like a bit of a pulling feeling. I have felt it once today when I sat down. 

Right.. better get on with the baby making. TV is going to have to wait!


----------



## smawfl

:haha::haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smawfl

I'm a plum!

So this morning I finally dug out the maternity leggings... and they feel SOOOOOOOOOOO good!!!

Very chilly this morning, need to start thinking about making some more maternity purchases soon. I really want some nice skinny jeans so will have a hunt at lunch. 

Will you OPK test at similar times today, Pusscat?


----------



## Pusscat

Woohooooo, congrats on your 12 week status! Will you start telling more people now? So are you in 2nd tri now?! Amazing. Definitely time to get the maternity leggings out. Being prego over the winter is going to require a lot more materinity purchases. All I have is vests and trousers and dresses. You need some nice cosy maternity jumpers to snuggle up in. 

Yes, I'll test early afternoon and evening if required. I was hoping for temp rise this morning but it's gone slightly lower, which I'm taking as a good sign. So maybe another night of bd tonight :sleep: It's hard work! But will be worth it!!


----------



## smawfl

Scan is next Tuesday, which still feels ages away! Will tell people after that I think.

Yes, will be interesting to be pregnant in winter this time, I think I was living in maxi dresses last time, and flip flops which required no bending down to tie up or pull on! Boots will be interesting this year!!

I suspect today you'll get a darker opk line, and then a temp rise tomorrow or Friday which is what you predicted. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## smawfl

PS Don't think second tri technically starts until I'm 13 weeks?! Always confused me last time..!


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, I'm not sure about timings of trimesters either! Well after your scan you'll feel happier about telling people and then you'll definitely be in 2nd tri!

I just did an opk :blush: Because I'm home alone and supposed to be doing work. So why not?! Anyway, the line is very very faint. I know morning isn't the best time to test and I had a cup of tea less than an hour before I tested so it's not the most accurate test. But if I was still having the surge I'm thinking it would have still shown up quite clearly. I will still test later on probably at about 2 and take that as my actual reading for today. I'm hoping for the surge to be over so that ov can be occuring right this moment!


----------



## smawfl

Yes see how you get on later, you're probably right it's a bit too early to test!


----------



## Pusscat

Opk was back to negative this afternoon. Really really hope I ov-ed today and I get the temp increase tomorrow. I might try for another bd tonight but I'll have to see what dh thinks!


----------



## Pusscat

I think we should bd tonight just to be sure...
 



Attached Files:







20140820_164929.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smawfl

Are there two test lines?! On my mobile so can't zoom on properly. 

I agree. If you ov today then Bd tonight to be safe :dust:


----------



## Pusscat

It looks like 3 lines I know but one of them is where the dye starts from, under the plastic bit that you dip in. Don't worry, my pee hasn't sent the test crazy :haha:


----------



## smawfl

Lol at crazy wee!!

How was the temp this morning?!


----------



## Pusscat

Temp went up really nicely this morning :happydance: And we got in another bd last night so I feel like I've done everything I can to make another baby! I'm so glad I used opks. Without them I most probably would have missed ov as I would have just followed ff and would have started bd at the weekend do. So thank you for all the opk advice :thumbup: It really really helped with the timings and I think we got it spot on!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-08-21-09-32-58.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

:happydance: Yay that's brilliant, good work! 3 BD in a row... :sleep::sleep::thumbup:

Looking at your last month chart it looks like you got a second temp rise then FF put your ov after that one.. Do you think that could happen again? Having said that, your OPK was positive just before the rise so definitely think you've OV'd. Will you take an opk again today?


----------



## Pusscat

I'm pretty confident I ov-ed and the temp rise is more significant than the first one last cycle. Not going to do opk today but maybe in a couple of days just to be sure. I've got a really busy week next week, start back at school for teacher day on Tuesday then teaching Thurs and Fri so I might be able to hold out and not test until next weekend.


----------



## smawfl

That sounds like a plan, hopefully the 2ww will go quick and you get your BFP next weekend!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> That sounds like a plan, hopefully the 2ww will go quick and you get your BFP next weekend!

Oh I really really hope so, for both those things!!! Today FF put my ov in :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-08-23-10-05-09.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smawfl

Yay that's perfect! No dashed lines in sight! Your job is done, fingers crossed for that bfp soon!

Any symptoms yet? :haha:


----------



## Pusscat

5dpo today. I'm getting there slowly! Just four days to get through before testing. My temps rose to a new level today so hoping it's going triphasic :dust:

Symptoms so far has just been a lot of gas and heartburn in the evenings!! I had the same last month. Other signs I'm on the look out for is the spots. I expect they'll show up the first day I'm back teaching!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-08-25-14-08-54.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

Great chart! Definitely could be triphasic. Can't believe you're 5dpo already?! 

I had early gas too,one of my first suspicions I may be pregnant actually!

I had my first irrational hormonal moment earlier. In laws still here and I dished up lunch. Half way through I realised I dished up a lot less for myself of the asparagus side that I'd been looking forward to eating. I just burst out crying! Lol what an idiot!


----------



## Pusscat

You've done well to get this far before having your first irrational crying incident :winkwink: Hope someone shared their asparagus with you!


----------



## smawfl

Eek I've been in a rubbish mood all day :-( 

No nap for dd today as she refused to go to bed. Then crapy mood all afternoon, almost asleep at dinner time. Then melt down at bedtime.

More tears once she finally went to sleep. Bloody hormones.


----------



## Pusscat

Oh no :hugs: Did she go to sleep reasonably quickly? Hope you're having a relaxing evening. It must be so difficult when both you and dd are feeling emotional! Are you looking forward to you scan tomorrow?


----------



## smawfl

I ended up lying next to her and she fell asleep quite quick. Not sure what to do. What time does your dd usually nap?

Nervous for scan,think that's why I've been a bit emotional too.


----------



## Pusscat

If possible I try not to let her nap any more. She only naps in the car now. I find she can cope most days without a nap and it ensures she's tired enough to go to sleep quickly at bed time. She took 40 minutes to go to sleep tonight because she had a late nap in the car when we went to the station to pick up grandma and then was incredibly excitable once we got home because grandma is staying the night. She was dancing and drumming along to the Edinburgh drumming thing before bed :wacko:


----------



## gaiagirl

Haha you ladies make for some fun reading. I would cry over food now and I'm not pregnant. Still BFIng though which makes me hungrier than ever before in my life lol.

Pusscat im so excited for you, that's a great looking chart! I have a good feeling!

Smawfl, wow over 12 weeks already!

You ladies are giving me serious TTC envy...but now is NOT a good time for us :( My union is on strike and has been since June, I'm flat broke but still looking for childcare which is also stressing me out...ugh not a fun time over here!


----------



## smawfl

Sorry it's a tough time Gaia, how many days did you go back to work?

I see your wtt ticker, I bet that will come round sooner than you think and perhaps your circumstances may change between now and then to bring ttc earlier. Would be lovely to be bump or baby buddies again. 

How's the temp this morning pusscat?

Scan day today. Scared!


----------



## smawfl

Scan went well,baby wriggling all over the place! Measuring 13+4 so EDD is now 27th February!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0080.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pusscat

Aw, lovely scan photo smawfl. Glad all us well with baby. What was your previous edd? Wow, a February baby, potentially :winkwink: That doesn't seem very far away! 

Temp still on same higher level as yesterday. Gas has been so much it was uncomfortable this afternoon! Feel better now I'm home and can relax, if you know what I mean!!!! Really hope I can blame it on pregnancy! Felt a bit crampy his afternoon but may have been down to build up of gas! 

Gaia, hope things sort themselves out in the education system where you are. That's not good if it's having such a financial impact on you. 

Had my fist day back at school today, no children in but so much to get done and I'm exhausted now. And still got some planning to do this evening :sleep: The holidays are well and truly over.


----------



## Pusscat

These definitely aren't gas cramps! I've had dull back ache cramps for a few hours now. Hopefully good sign. 6 dpo would be about right timing for implantation wouldn't it? If not then AF is on her way. Tomorrow's temp should give some clue..


----------



## smawfl

Previous EDD based on LMP dates was 4th March. Based on OV I reckon will be 2nd March. 

Sorry for the uncomfortable gas.. but I'm taking it as a good sign :haha: Cramping in early pregnancy is common, fingers crossed!! 
6 DPO is great for implantation.. did you feel or get any implantation signs last time? Last time, and this time I had a temp dip I think.

:dust:


----------



## Pusscat

Last month I had a temp dip but hard to know if it was implantation because I wasn't sure when I ovulated and could have been something going wrong. So a dip in temperature could be a good sign tomorrow. Or a bad sign! I'll try not to read too much into it. Hopefully they just stay high. First time round i didnt have a dip. The cramps have stopped now I've had a nice long sit down.


----------



## Pusscat

Temp went down to previous high level today. I think if AF was on her way it would have gone below cover line? The urge to poas is taking hold!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-08-27-09-41-17.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smawfl

Hmmm..7DPo is a bit too early yet... What tests do you have left?


----------



## Pusscat

I'm not testing today. I've had a positive at 8dpo and if I wasn't at work tomorrow I would have tested tomorrow. I'm at work on Friday as well. The sensible option is to wait until the weekend and test for a clear result at 10 dpo. FF predicts AF on Friday so I would be late on Saturday. My cycle hasn't been normal though so I'm not really sure when AF would show. If I get a positive I know I'm going to be nervous for mc happening again. So I should really wait as long as possible so that worry doesn't start too soon! I've got 3 FRERs and loads of ics which I have no faith in!


----------



## smawfl

Yes I agree, i'd try and wait for the weekend if you can.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat, I'm itching for you to test! How's the temp today, and how have you been feeling? I guess being back at work helps avoid overly symptom spotting!


----------



## Pusscat

Yes it's certainly helping. Definitely would have tested if I'd been at home. Temps looking good, still high. Felt sick this morning but might just have been down to the early morning! Had sore throat last night but may have been down to being back around germy children! Gas seems to have subsided. I'm going to be nervous to test tomorrow. I'm glad I've held out though.


----------



## smawfl

Don't be nervous.. think positive. BF Positive to be exact! :D


----------



## Pusscat

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/pregnancy-tests-urine-sample.php

Interesting statistics! Wondering whether to test tonight because I know I'm not going to sleep well waiting to test in the morning....


----------



## smawfl

Sorry only just got home to see this. Did you test??


----------



## Pusscat

I would have posted again if there was any news :winkwink: I used an ic and got BFN but just did it to get rid of the urge to test! Last time I had a drink was 7 so if I'm awake at 11 this evening I may consider testing with FRER as that will be a 4 hour hold. Or I might wait until the morning...... I'll post news whenever I get it! 

Have you been out? DH is out so I'm home alone. Not helping with the poas obsessing!


----------



## smawfl

Oh no,step away from the Internet and the Internet cheapies. I'd wait until the morning :)

We went out for dinner for our anniversary. I look like I'm expecting twins now!


----------



## Pusscat

Happy anniversary! Hope you had a good evening. Thank you for your words of wisdom. I think I should just go to bed and stop googling.


----------



## smawfl

:hugs: lots of luck for the morning!


----------



## Pusscat

:bfp::bfp: :happydance: I knew it :winkwink: Keeping calm about it for as long as possible. 

I looked back at my ic when I went to bed last night and I was pretty sure I could see a very very faint line so I wasn't surprised by the FRER positive this morning. I've got 2 more FRERS which I might use in the next couple of days then use some of the ics. After last month I really want to see some good progression. Will also continue to take temp to check it stays high.


----------



## smawfl

Yippee Yay! Congratulations I knew it! Your chart was perfect with perfectly timed Bd! :haha: glad you used the opks 

I've been waiting for this news all morning!

Yay


----------



## Pusscat

Thank you :hugs: I'm quite proud of my chart too :haha: The opks were essential!


----------



## smawfl

Hehe  

When is your edd? Have you felt anymore sickness?


----------



## Pusscat

I just looked it up. 14th May. It's funny because if it all works out, I will have my babies I'm the same months my mum had me and my sister - I'm a September baby and my sister's may. I like the idea of a may baby. It's always a beautiful and optimistic time of year. Please stick little baby :dust:


----------



## Pusscat

Oh, and not really feeling more sick. Just need to keep tummy topped up. Had a couple of dizzy spells yesterday. Nippes very sensitive too!


----------



## smawfl

Stick baby stick  

All good symptoms there!


----------



## minimoocow

Congrats Pusscat!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sending lots of :dust: your way

Mini
xxx


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks mini. Took ic this morning and got a BFP. Don't think I've ever tested positive on an ic!! :happydance: Been feeling queasy today and tired. Think I feel more pregnant than last time. Hope it continues to build. Bring on the sickness!!


----------



## smawfl

How's the progression doing Pusscat? Did you test again today?

I think I've well and truly popped now,can't disguise this as a bloat bump anymore!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140901_194148.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## minimoocow

Wow that's a lovely bump smawfl! I can't believe you are 14 weeks already (had to check your ticker as I thought you looked a bit big for 8 weeks or so!!)


----------



## Pusscat

Ooh, thanks for the bump shot, I was going to ask for one! Gorgeous bump. Has it only just popped? Have you told work? No hiding it any more and looks like like it might have been difficult for a few weeks now! How are you feeling?

I've tested every day since Saturday and the progression is looking excellent. Took FRER today and the test line was nearly as dark as the control. I'll post a photo when I get a chance. Been feeling hungover the past couple of days, quesy and tired.


----------



## smawfl

Thanks girls. Mini,yes it feels like I've jumped weeks really quickly. The first few weeks went so slow! 

Pusscat,yep feels like it's only just popped! I have to tell work tomorrow. Was going to do it last week but my manager was out. I'm feeling fine. Was exhausted last night bit think that was down to my cleaning frenzy yesterday! 

Yay for progression and Yay for queasyness 
:haha:


----------



## smawfl

Ps yes definitely post test pics!


----------



## Pusscat

It will be good to show off your bump at work! Is it lovely having a bump again? I expect it will be more lovely when you don't have to try and hide it! 

Took ic today. Got a good line on it :thumbup: Took photo on phone, will post now!


----------



## Pusscat

Frer and ic progression. ICs are from 9, 11, and 13 dpo
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-02 09.17.07.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









2014-09-02 09.16.32.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smawfl

It is nice having a bump..strange though as it's still not completely bump as there's a bit of leftover squidge in there :haha:

Yes definitely relieved when work know..so fed up of loose fitting tops!


----------



## smawfl

BRILLIANT lines! Such good progression. Looking great! How you feeling today?


----------



## Pusscat

I have some of that left over squidge ready to go as well :winkwink: Can't wait to see a bump starting. 

I'm feeling okay at the moment. I bought some healthy snacks from m&s yesterday so I'm going to try and keep my tummy topped up. Still getting some dizzy spells if I stand up too quickly or bend down.


----------



## ds0910

YAY PUSSCAT!!!!!! So happy for you! That's crazy about you and your sister, me and my sister are the same! I was born in September and my sis in May lol!! 
As for me, we had our gender reveal party Saturday and it was very excited, almost too exciting for someone with an anxiety disorder lol, but everyone was so excited we are having a girl :) Well gotta run. I'll touch back with you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks ds! Would love to hear more about the party. Did you do a pink cake? We don't really have gender reveal parties in the UK, as far as I know. 

May and September must be popular months to have a baby in! I know DD was born on one of the most popular days of the year! That's why the flipping hospital was so full!! 

Sounds like you're mostly over the anxiety about mc? Did you find once the point that you had your previous mcs had passed that you were able to relax? For me that point will either be tomorrow or at the weekend depending on whether you go by dpo or weeks pregnant. I'll be much more comfortable after next weekend. But I know it's no guarantee. I do feel mostly positive though, more so than I thought I would. I think keeping taking my temp helps so I can see it staying high. I feel more pregnant this time but that might be all in my mind!


----------



## smawfl

I have a good feeling about this one too Pusscat, think positive :) all will be fine!

Definitely think I'm starting to feel little movements already.

DS - have you felt anything yet?


----------



## Pusscat

I think I started feeling movement at about 15 weeks. That's great!


----------



## smawfl

With DD my placenta was at the front so it meant I didn't feel movement until about 20-22 weeks so it's lovely to feel this one so early, even if it's not so regular it's lovely just the same :cloud9:


----------



## Pusscat

Does it feel the same as last time? If you can remember what it was like to begin with last time?! My main memory is those movements towards the end when it feels like your whole tummy is turning upside down.


----------



## smawfl

With DD I think the first movements felt like someone very very lightly stroking your skin. This time feels a little stronger. Sometimes I think I imagine it, but it's happened a few times, mainly when I'm lying down on my left. Can't wait for proper movements <3

How you feeling today?


----------



## Pusscat

My first movements were more like pokes! Let's hope the different position of the placenta allows for more noticable movements. It's the best reassurance you can get and great that you're getting it this early. Have you told work now? Hope all OK.

I felt sick at bed time last night and had difficult day with dd, think she's coming down with a cold so was tantrumy. Lost my patience with her a couple of times. Hoping to get all our jobs done this morning then have a nice relaxing afternoon!!! Then out for dinner which I think I may be falling asleep at. Was in bed at 9.30 last night. Still in pyjamas now so best get dressed!


----------



## smawfl

Just been sat in a meeting and felt some definite movements <3

Told my manager now, she's happy for us :)

Boo to DD being unwell, hope she's ok! Hope you have a nice relaxing afternoon!!


----------



## ds0910

Hi girls! Honestly I'm still not completely relaxed as far as the mc goes. Every appointment I hold my breathe until I hear the hb. The further along I get the I relax a bit. Really I don't think I will really relax until I start feeling obviously consistent movement. As far as feeling movement, I THINK I have, but its hard to tell if its movement or just gas lol, because it is so faint and quick. So ready to feel good movements so I can relax a bit. I'll tell all about the party when I have a bit more time. Talk to y'all soon :)


----------



## smawfl

Work now all know.. I can finally release the bump and throw away all my baggy tops I've been living in for the last few weeks!


----------



## Pusscat

Break out the body con maternity tops smawfl! Did anyone say they thought you might be pregnant? If not, the baggy tops did a fantastic job! 

Ds - really hope you feel something obvious soon! I'm sure it won't be long


----------



## smawfl

Yes one of the girls at work suspected after noticing I'd been wearing baggies clothes..and another thought it was off I'd stopped bringing salads for lunch and had more trips to the canteen!

Was trying to work out again today when I could finish work and potentially of I use next year's holiday before maternity leave kicks in I could finish at Christmas!


----------



## Pusscat

Wow, a Christmas finish would be amazing smawfl! 

Back from my 2 days at work and need a rest. It's been fine though. Took my mind off symptoms so they can't be that bad! Last night I had an achey uterus though! Felt tender and like it was being stretched when I stood up. 

Might start telling some people at the weekend. Just close family. I find it really difficult to come out with.. I didn't tell them about the miscarriage so it will come as a surprise to them. Or maybe not! Seeing my dad and sister on Sunday (going to the zoo :happydance:) So will try and tell them then. And will have to tell my mum over the phone.


----------



## smawfl

Achy stretching sounds like round ligament pain! I had them very early too. 

Have you done anymore tests?

Ah it will be nice telling your family. I'm the same when it comes to telling people. For some reason I'm pregnant sounds really funny! I've been saying I have some news... People usually click straight away lol


----------



## Pusscat

I agree I think it's round ligament pain. Don't think I had it last time. I did an ic yesterday and it was very positive. Going to do another tomorrow and will continue to test every other day for a bit longer. Also still temping and looking good.

I might try the 'I have some news' approach!

I'll post ic progression pic tomorrow. When did you stop poas and temping?


----------



## Pusscat

Temp chart
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-09-05-20-54-26.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

Fab about tests! 

My last temp was 22dpo but it wasn't religiously every day..maybe twice a week. Stopped daily temping at 13 dpo 

I tested with frer on 11dpo,12dpo and 17dpo then did the digital at 26dpo!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Temp chart

Great chart!


----------



## smawfl

How did you get on telling your family pusscat? Hope you had a nice day!


----------



## Pusscat

I was too chicken to do it! There just didn't seem to be the right time! :wacko: We had a lovely day, great weather for a day out and DD was perfectly behaved! Big change from yesterday when she was a nightmare! She really enjoyed seeing the animals and telling her cousin what he was supposed to be looking at/doing


----------



## smawfl

Aww I know the feeling! Took my parents being here for a couple of hours before I could work up to say it!

Glad you had a lovely day!


----------



## Pusscat

Here's my latest progression photo. Very happy with it. 

Having a nightmare of a day with DD. She was awful in the night and was awake for a couple of hours in our bed from 1:30am then awake at 7 am. And been crying most of the morning. Wouldn't nap in bed and took a 40 minute drive to get her to finally shut up and go to sleep! !! I really hope she's in a better mood when she wakes up as I have zero patience left
 



Attached Files:







20140908_091200.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat those tests look fantastic! How have you been feeling pregnancy wise?

Sorry your dd is playing up... Do you think it could be teeth? I've been waiting for DDs final 4 back molars to cone through and noticed that one is out..explains a lot recently!


----------



## Pusscat

I felt pretty awful this morning. But if I've had enough sleep the symptoms are manageable. I'm putting my lack of patience down to hormones. I've never lost my temper with her so much than I did today :cry: I had I look for teeth the other day but didn't look right to the back. I might have a feel tomorrow. I hope there's some tangible reason for her mood so that I can hope for an end to it. I might try giving her some calpol if she's the same tomorrow and see if that helps.


----------



## smawfl

Aww hope you had a better night and she is in a better mood today. It's hard :hugs:

I've just spotted your ticker :happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

We all slept very well and she seems in a very good mood today! Sleep makes all the difference! How's bedtime been with your DD recently?

I wanted to wait until I was an apple seed before getting a ticker. I was planning on it last time but the mc stated on the day I turned 5 weeks. So happy to be past that point.


----------



## smawfl

Glad you all had better night! 

Dd has been much better recently thankfully. 

I seem to be getting more sensitive to smells..either that or dd ate something awful yesterday to give her the most vile smelling poo this morning ever! I almost threw up changing her nappy, I just couldn't cope with the smell and very nearly called my mum to come over and change her!!


----------



## Pusscat

Oh yuck! Go for mouth breathing next time! Glad DD is doing well with the sleeping *touch wood*

I booked my midwife appointment today and it's going to be on my 30th birthday! Not ideal as we're spending the previous night away but should be able to make it back for 2pm. Just a shame we can't make more use of the babysitters! 

Took another ic test and it's nearly as dark as control. I might stop testing soon! I like seeing the progression though. I suppose once the test line is as dark as the control there will be no more progression to see!
 



Attached Files:







20140910_111500.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

Yay for the midwife appointment! Will that been your booking appointment?

Those ICs are fantastic, it really is amazing to see such clear progression!! Good Work!

My appetite seems to have calmed down a lot recently, which is good, as I think I've already put on a stone already! I definitely do look bigger this time round already!!

Anymore queasiness from you?


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, it will be my booking in. I'll be 8 weeks. 

Did you find you were always hungry? I don't think I've felt full for a couple of weeks now. We don't have scales in the house so I don't know my starting weight which I am glad of! I feel like my tummy is sticking out already! I'm feeling tired and sick and clumsy today. Bumped my head on the stairs this morning then just now smashed the lid of a glass jar and chipped my favourite mug. Good job I was holding dd otherwise it might have hit her :nope:


----------



## smawfl

This time round my appetite did definitely increase... With DD I was hungry ALL the time, I would often have two dinners I was never satisfied. 

I remember having to have breadsticks with me at all times as if I didn't satisfy the hunger immediately I would feel sick!

I was clumsy for DD too! I remember stubbing my foot so many times and tripping over things!


----------



## smawfl

Oh can't remember if I mentioned but I got the results back from the NT / Down's screening and it was 1:25,000 so quite relieved with that. Think DD was 1:43,000 last time, so think the risk does increase with age.


----------



## Pusscat

Oh good, that's still a great result. Not long to go until your next scan! 

Going to have to take lots of supplies with me to work tomorrow and try and eat them secretly!


----------



## smawfl

How was work? What days do you do again?

I'm an avocado! :happydance:

Had my 16 week midwife appointment yesterday, all went well and got to listen to the heartbeat :cloud9::cloud9: 145bpm, definitely think it's a girlie! :cloud9:


----------



## Pusscat

I work Thursday and Friday. It was OK. I haven't told anyone there yet until I tell my family. I don't get any time to sit and think about how I'm feeling so that's quite good! I was tired and emotional last night but good now and not too exhausted! 

Woohoo for avocado! And glad all good at appointment. Have you noticed having fewer appointments then last time round?


----------



## smawfl

How's the tiredness?

I put dd to bed as usual earlier then came to lie on our bed..and fell asleep and just woke up! Shattered!

It does feel they are a bit more sparse the appointments now. Next one will be the 20 week scan,then nothing again until midwife at 25 weeks!


----------



## Pusscat

I'm trying hard to stay awake too! You must feel very strange waking up now! I've gone through tired spells today. The worst one being at 11 this morning when I fell asleep while DD was playing on our bed! 

That does sound sparse! I'm wondering if I'll get an appointment with a doctor after the difficult birth I had last time. They think my contractions weren't strong enough so I ended up needing ventouse delivery. I guess that's something I'll bring up at my booking on.


----------



## smawfl

Yes definitely raise any concerns you have and issues with first delivery. My friend is due in a week and in stark comparison to mine,she had a shocking experience but our midwife is really good this time round and put her forward for the birth listening service and she has found it to be really good with putting her mind at ease about this delivery. In fact it sounds like they'll be treating her like royalty when she goes in!

Definitely worth mentioning it.


----------



## Pusscat

I had a birth reflections lady come a talk to me after I had DD and she's the one that said I should be refered to the hospital after my booking in appointment. I definitely want to do everything possible to ensure my birth experience is nothing like the first one!


----------



## smawfl

Ah that's good then,sounds like there's a process on place for you to talk about it then. 

How's the testing and temping? Are you still doing it?


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, I'm still doing both :blush: Feel like I'm coming to the end of testing though as the last one was as dark as the control so I'm thinking it might be time to stop! My temp dipped slightly which has worried me slightly so think I might do both tomorrow :wacko: I know the dip isn't really that significant compared to the rest of the chart but I can't help but worry! Maybe another sign I should stop temping as well?!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-09-13-22-25-46.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

Yes probably time to put the tests away and relax  I wouldn't worry about the temp. How have your symptoms been today? Anymore sick feelings?


----------



## Pusscat

I'll see how I feel in the morning :winkwink: Yes, I've felt pretty horrendous before meal times today but fine once I've got some fuel inside me.


----------



## Pusscat

My temp went up to its highest ever reading today so I think that's a good place to leave it. And I didn't test today. So I'm saying that's the end of testing and temping!


----------



## smawfl

Great news on the temp! Yes I agree,definitely a good time to stop. Now you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## smawfl

How are you feeling pusscat?


----------



## Pusscat

I've felt nauseous all day and the lady I work with asked if I was ok first thing this morning :wacko: Haven't told anyone at work yet but wondering if I should. Smells have made it worse. There's a club on before school starts and they have breakfast there and the smell really didn't help things first thing this morning getting into school!! Also gone off tea and can only really drink water at the moment! 

How are you? How's the bump coming among?!


----------



## smawfl

Wow pretty heavy on the nausea! How were you with your first pregnancy?

Im good thanks, we have a couple of weeks off so enjoying some chilled time before going away next week. 

Bump feels huge already!


----------



## Pusscat

Ah that's nice. Saw you went to thomas land. We were considering that for dd's birthday but have decided on gullivers kingdom instead. 

I was the same with the first pregnancy. Felt sick but I was never actually physically sick. Hopefully it just stays at this level. Strong enough to be reassuring but not affecting my life/work too much.


----------



## smawfl

Not heard of Gullivers Kingdom! Dd k's obsessed with Thomas at the moment thanks to her cousin so she absolutely loved it! Plus we used clubcard vouchers so got I'm free'


----------



## Pusscat

Thomas land was going to be expensive without club card vouchers. Gullivers is in Matlock Bath and is aimed at toddlers so sounds perfect! A mini theme park!

Feeling sick tonight and doesn't help that dh thinks he has food poisoning and is also feeling sick! Makes me feel more sick! He can go in the spare room if he starts throwing up in the night. I'm so sympathetic aren't I?! :haha:


----------



## Pusscat

Ooh, you're an onion!! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Er noo send him in there anyway lol,you're pregnant so you should have special treatment away from sick people lol 

Perhaps he's having sympathy morning sickness?!

I know! Onion doesn't feel like it's very big!?


----------



## smawfl

We want to go to peppa pig world at some point...that is super expensive though and not on clubcard!


----------



## Pusscat

Peppa pig world is on our list too. Did you see the saccone jolys went there? Looked good! It's quite far from here so we'd have to stay over. DD can quote peppa pig, she loves it! 

I can hear dh's stomach churning :wacko: I think he'll be okay if he just goes to sleep, which is what he's attempting now.

Onions can really vary in size.. Let's say it's a large one!


----------



## smawfl

Yes I saw it! Made DH watch it too so he could see what it was like,looked great!

Can't believe our girls are turning 2 soon!!


----------



## Pusscat

Dh was very loudly sick last night :wacko: He went down to the spare room though so I wasn't disturbed too much. He's gone back to bed now. I'm just glad it's dd's birthday tomorrow and not today as he's in no state to go on theme park rides today! So I'm happy to give him some recovery time today to make him better for tomorrow! 

Jobs today - wrap all dd's presents, make cake and buy some candles and balloons. Going to make her chocolate brownies as she prefers them to sticky cake. Bought some peppa pig characters that I'm going to put on top as decoration!


----------



## smawfl

Happy birthday to E! Hope she is having a lovely day! How did the cake making go?

Congrats on your blueberry! 7 weeks already!!


----------



## Pusscat

Cake making was nearly a disaster. Didn't get round to doing it until 9 last night and nearly didn't put the melted chocolate mixture in the egg and flour mixture. In fact it had been in the oven a few seconds before I saw the chocolate bowl and realised I'd forgotten to add it! Wipped it back out and put the choc in :wacko::wacko: Turned out very well though!

We had a good day in parts but difficult in other parts as she had another episode of being up for 2 and a half hours in the middle of the night last night. Resulting in grumpy child and sick and tired parents (DH still not over food poisoning) Not a great combo! But we made it a good day!!!!


----------



## smawfl

The cake looked fab!

We are home sweet home now. Dd had an almighty tantrum/meltdown one evening and we had to leave the restaurant early!! Still not entirely sure what happened,she seemed in pain but once we were back in the hotel she was fine. 

Then she threw up all over the train on the way home last night!! Poor girl had motion sickness but wasn't fun at all!

How are you feeling? 

Got my 20 week scan date through for 13th October so looking forward to that. 

Is your appointment soon?


----------



## Pusscat

Hope you had a good holiday in between the tantrums! I've yet to experience a major tantrum when out of the house although I'm sure I will. I expect you felt awful having to leave early. 

That's very exciting you have your next scan booked. Really cannot believe you'll be 20 weeks soon! My booking in appointment is on Monday, hurray! Looking forward to getting the ball rolling but mainly wanting the 12 week scan to hurry up and come around. How many weeks were you when you had your early scan? 

I'm feeling okay. Work was hard this week. Not down to sickness, I just feel under a lot of pressure and my head teacher is doing lots of observations of me. I told her I'm pregnant yesterday and that I was feeling stressed so hoping she goes a bit more easy on me. If all goes well I'll leave at the easter holidays which is end of march. And never go back!!!!


----------



## smawfl

I know,I can't believe I'm almost half way! The first few weeks feel like they go so slowly but the rest is flying by! 

I think I was around 10 weeks for my early scan but they dated me further along. 

Glad you told work,hopefully they will be easier on you!


----------



## minimoocow

Woah!!! Smawfl - half way! How is that possible?!

Pusscat - are you not happy at work generally or is it just stressful at the minute? Either way hopefully they will take it easier on you now they know you are pregnant and therefore will be off on mat leave in a few months


----------



## smawfl

I know,it's scary!

How are you doing mini?


----------



## minimoocow

I'm good thanks. Been for my day 3 blood test and waiting for OV so I can go for my first OV+7 blood test. I have to have one this month and one next. GP has thankfully let me have them on the NHS and at the walk in testing place hospital so I can fit them in around work. 

We are still officially "avoiding" until the results come back and we go back to the doctor which is annoying as we have enforced times of abstinence when I could really do with some :sex: :blush: but we can't as the program is a catholic one so the avoiding pregnancy really is abstinence not just using protection! We aren't catholic so don't have any strong moral urge to follow this part of it but I feel if we don't it will mess my readings up!

Ha ha - I will be really happy when we can start trying again.


----------



## smawfl

I think I would be the same,if I was following guidance I would try to stick to it. 

Is this now on the NHS and not the original organisation you'd contacted?


----------



## smawfl

Happy raspberry day pusscat!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> I think I would be the same,if I was following guidance I would try to stick to it.
> 
> Is this now on the NHS and not the original organisation you'd contacted?

No its still the same organisation but they refer you to your GP for blood tests as its easier and has to be done on a particular day. GPs can refuse but if I was asking for fertility investigations on the NHS its what they do anyway so its nothing out of the ordinary. Only difference is that I am charting to identify OV whereas NHS just call it the day 21 test which is pretty useless if you don't have 28 day cycles with OV on day 14! The GP did understand this issue and suggested that they usually ask people to count back 7 days from their expected period but that would be useless for me as I'd only be 2 days post OV so they were happy for me to go when I was 7 days post OV by my readings!


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks smawfl!

Mini- I've not been happy at school since I went back after maternity leave last time! But I feel trapped there as I knew I wanted another baby soon and didn't want to start somewhere else then quickly have to tell them I'm pregnant. Plus not really sure if I want to stay in teaching. My head teacher is a trainee ofsted inspector so she's being really on top of everyone at the moment. 

Hope the abstinence period can be over soon mini! 

We're having our first night away from DD since she was born! I cried when I left her with grandma at our house but I'm getting used to the relaxation now. It's a bit boring without her though! Looking forward to seeing her and midwife appointment tomorrow.


----------



## smawfl

Awww hope you and dd enjoyed the time apart. I've had a couple of weekends away with the girls but dd has stayed with DH... We've never done a night away from her either.. Perhaps we should start practicing as when I'm in labour my parents will have her!

Hope appointment goes well today!

And hope baby brain isn't playing up but I think you said it was your birthday the day of your appointment so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks smawfl. Yes, you're right it's my birthday. Hotel was great and weather so nice I could sit out by the outside pool! Very relaxing. Midwife appointment was fine but not very interesting. Hope hospital gets my scan date letter sent out nice and soon!


----------



## Pusscat

Oh, and it sounds like DD was fine without us! She went to sleep with no trouble and slept through the night. I definitely think you need at least one practice night away with dh before baby comes. Just to prepare DD of course


----------



## smawfl

Hehe I like your thinking!

Glad you've had s nice day and appointment went well. Did they mentioned your previous concerns?

Hope your scan comes through soon!

Are you showing yet?

I'll try post another bump pic later.


----------



## Pusscat

We didn't go through my concerns as it was just a form filling session really. I'll bring it up at the next one. I'm booked in at Leicester royal where they have both a midwife led birth suite and a standard delivery suite and I really want to at least start in the midwife led part. It's just whether they consider me high risk or not. Last time I was because I had low platelets. So it kind of depends on what they do this time, if they go down again. 

I think I'm showing a little but not noticeably to other people. It won't be long though. Think we'll have to tell parents at shool earlier than last time! Attached bump pic from Saturday. There is a layer of pinchable fat but think there's a bit of bump underneath!
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-29 18.22.58.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

Did she not say whether you were considered low or high risk yesterday based on your history? Or will they assess later when they check platelets?

Teeny bump looks fab! 

Here's my 18 and 8 weeks bump comparison! Although I think I've shrunk again since that picture was taken at the weekend!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140930_090141.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pusscat

She said I'm low risk at the moment.

Your bump looks fantastic! How are you feeling?


----------



## smawfl

That's good you're low risk. Hopefully stay that way. 

I'm feeling fine! Felt a first proper kick this morning &#55357;&#56476; &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## smawfl

How is everyone doing? Pusscat? DS not seen you around for a while?

I've started having what I think are Braxton hicks! Don't remember having them this early last time, but think it might be because I overdid it at the weekend for DD'd bday party :(

Pusscat - has your scan date come through yet? How you feeling?


----------



## Pusscat

Hi smawfl. Did the party go well? I remember getting bh when I overdid it but as you say don't think they started that early. 

Touch wood, but I think the sickness might be easing. It's certainly been better the last couple of days so hoping it's not just a phase. Still getting tired but haven't got that quesiness on top of it. 

Scan apointment came through this morning :happydance::happydance: It was for Wednesday 29th Oct but I've managed to change it to Monday 27th as dh already had that day booked off. Doesn't feel like too long to wait :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

The party was great, DD had so much fun playing with her little cousins, and she definitely 'gets' birthdays now... absolutely loves opening presents, and she was singing along when everyone sang happy birthday too her! :cloud9:

Hopefully the sickness will disappear for you now!! Have you actually been sick at all, or mostly nausea?

Yay for scan date!! How far along will you be?


----------



## Pusscat

I'll be 12 weeks +1 so hopefully will be able to see something resembling a baby! I haven't been actually sick at all and wasn't first time around so hopefully I'm over the worst of it. 

The party sounds lovely! Must be nice to have lots of family with similar aged children. DD only has one cousin. He's a year younger so they are very similar in age in the long run but at the moment there's still quite a difference.


----------



## smawfl

Oh yes you'll definitely see a lovely baby!!

I'm on the hunt for a nice maternity coat! And think I'm going to need new boots.. struggled to put my long boots on the other day.. and I'm not even that big yet!


----------



## Pusscat

Let me know if you find a good coat. I think I'll need one even though I won't be big for a while I definitely need a coat that will do up right until my due date. I've seen some where you have a middle section which you can then unzip once you've had the baby so you can continue to wear it. I think it was a bit pricey though. Think I'll need a few jumpers too. Jumper dress and leggings sounds like a good plan for winter.


----------



## smawfl

Not managed to find anything I like online yet,will have to have a hunt in the shops!

You're almost double digit weeks pusscat! &#127881;:-D 

Here's my 20 week bumpage !
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141011_133221.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pusscat

Lovely round bump smawfl. Are you still fitting in your normal coat?! Must be tight with that bump! DH said he could see my baby bump today. It's the first time he's said it. Think the dress I'm wearing shows it quite well! I'm still fit in work trousers and loose tops and don't think you can really tell yet. 

I'm really excited for double digits tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

I'm wearing my usual autumn jacket at the moment...but doesn't do up!! So I've been wearing a scarf to distract from the fact it's too small lol 

Yay for bump showing!


----------



## smawfl

Woohooo you're double digits!!

Had my 20 week scan on Monday, all ok thankfully! We had a student sonographer present too which was great as they discussed everything in detail and really explained everything.. plus we got some bonus time seeing baby as the student had a look once the sonographer was finished :cloud9:

Still Team :yellow: ...however DH and I were both convinced we &#8216;saw something&#8217;.. he saw boy and I thought girl! So still very much a surprise! :D &#61514;


----------



## Pusscat

Thank you! And congratulations on your banana status :haha: It's great to be in double digits and only a couple of days until I'm 11 weeks! 

Glad all was well for the 20 week scan. That was a stroke of luck having the student. It always feels over too quickly so great that you had some extra time. Did you get a good photo? It must be hard not to look for 'something' if you're team yellow! 

Will you be announcing it on Facebook? I think we did after about 23 weeks. I feel less like sharing this time round though! 

I ran out of loose tops today for work so had to wear one that sort of skimmed my tummy and I was very conscious of it! Just look a bit fat I think but you can't help thinking everyone's looking and wondering! It's a teacher day tomorrow and then half term then I'll have my scan the Monday after that so all being well I'll tell people at work the first week back after half term.


----------



## smawfl

21 weeks today! A pomegranate! :happydance:

So exciting your 12 week scan coming up!! :happydance:

Just tried to upload a full shot of our scan pic but it's not working for some reason, will try again later.

As you saw we put it on Facebook yesterday :winkwink: I wanted to wait for the 20 week scan, and I wanted to get DD in it but she wasn't cooperating hence why it took us ages! I don't think we put it on Facebook until later either last time.

Not long to go until you can announce!! I was so paranoid at that stage, I don't think it was super noticeable, but as you're aware of it you think everyone is immediately looking at your tummy! 

How's the nausea?

DH felt baby kick for the first time last night :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Hopefully this works!
 



Attached Files:







Baby20+3.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pusscat

That's a great photo :thumbup: My immediate thought was that it's a boy! Don't know why but that's my guess! My plan is to get dd holding the scan picture after our 20 week scan but as you say that's all dependent on her cooperation! You photo you put on was cute though! Have you discussed it much with your dd? How much does she understand? I'm going to wait until I know everything is OK at the 12 week scan then start trying to explain it to my dd!

It was funny at work today because someone asked if I'd lost weight!!!! :wacko: Then later forced me to eat cake because 'there's nothing on you'!!!! So clearly my paranoia is unnecessary! 

I'd say the nausea is all gone now. So it was only bad for about a month. I got off quite lightly! I'm still off tea and certain foods don't go down well, but it can be very unpredictable.


----------



## smawfl

Yep I think this photo looks very boy..! However when i posted my 12 week scan pic no one at all said blue so I'm still sticking to my pink prediction!!

We told DD after a few weeks, and although she knows where our baby is, kisses my bump and hugs it, I dont actually think she understands at all. I think shes still too little to comprehend. Even reading the books like There's a House Inside my Mummy i dont think it's clicked with her yet..!

Great your colleagues reaction! I would love for people to have thought I'd lost weight! I put loads on in the first trimester!!

Glad the nausea has gone!!


----------



## Pusscat

I think I've put on loads of weight but we don't have scales in the house so I don't really know! 

That's lovely your DD kisses and hugs your bump. That's a start! I'll have to get some books. Maybe once you can see and feel big movements in your bump she'll get more of an idea there's something in there! But I know it was hard enough for dh to believe there was a baby there until he was actually holding her after birth so it's going to be hard for a toddler!


----------



## smawfl

How's the bump looking? Someone today said I looked very neat. Strange as I feel huge!

When is your scan again? Is it Monday?


----------



## Pusscat

11week bump shot attached :thumbup: It's changed since last week and think it's looking a little rounder! 

A neat bump is good! When did you break out the maternity trousers? I'm still okay just gets a bit uncomfortable towards the end of the day! Mostly wearing leggings at the moment though. Thank goodness for elasticated waists. 

Yes, my scan is next Monday :happydance: Less than a week to wait now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-20 22.00.35.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat you look fab!!! 

I think I got the maternity leggings out a lot earlier this time.. probably around 12/13 weeks.. although I had been doing the hairband trick for a LONG TIME before that!!

Leggings are a godsend! Even now I much prefer them to my maternity jeans!

Still feel like I need more clothes, last time I didn't seem too bothered about stretching out my normal clothes but feel like I want a proper maternity wardrobe this time. Problem is, the selection in most places is rubbish!


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks smawfl :hugs: I had a little look at maternity clothes online the other day and saw quite a good starter set that included leggings vests and tops. Think it was new look. Might get that as a start. First I need to get back all the clothes I gave to my sister when she was pregnant although if I remember correctly it was mostly summer vests and dresses. Have you got some maternity work type smart trousers? Think maybe that should be the first thing I buy as can't wear leggings every day at school


----------



## smawfl

I dug out my winter coat this morning and it fits ok.. just doesn't do up so I'll see how I go with that. I did a massive online order last week but ended up taking it back as wasn't impressed really.

No I don't need to wear smart trousers, we are casual for work so I'm good in my maternity jeans and leggings which I'm thankful for, means I don't have to get a separate work clothes.

Scan day soon! Are you excited??


----------



## Pusscat

Oh that's good you can wear normal clothes at work. I probably could. There's no rules as such but I just feel more in charge if I'm dressed smartly! 

I'm so excited to see my baby. Can't wait to see him/her moving and also excited for dh to see some real evidence that we're having another baby!


----------



## smawfl

I know what you mean.. it definitely takes them a while for it to sink in doesn't it... think it only clicked last week with DH when he felt kicks for the first time :cloud9:

Can't wait to see a piccie! And start gender guessing! :D


----------



## Pusscat

1 more day to wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

If cravings and old wives tales are anything to go by this is definitely a boy. I'm really craving salty things, crisps etc. And cheese! I usually have a real sweet tooth but at the moment I'd choose cheese and crisps over cake and chocolate!


----------



## smawfl

Happy 12 weeks!! Yay!

Exciting about boy cravings! I'm still very much in the sweet tooth camp! Lol this is so another girl :-D 

New look have a discount code floating around if you need some bits. Its NLMATERNITY742 gives 20% off..
I've just done some early morning shopping oops! x


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for the code! I'll have a look this morning! 

I dreamt I had a boy last night. He was really big though and looked like a boy I went to school with, so I didn't really like him and couldn't think what to call him :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

Hehe! All signs point to a blue one!! :blue:


----------



## Pusscat

Scan was great. Saw lots of baby as it was so active it wouldn't lie in the correct position to take the nt measurement. 3 people tried and also went for a walk and went back for second scan but it still wasn't cooperating! Other than that, all looking good and saw the heartbeat and arms and legs all looking very much like a baby :cloud9: I feel really different now. Just so happy and now I can relax now I know I've got my baby safe inside. It looked really cute!! 

Will have blood test to check for downs syndrome at 14 weeks.

Booked 20 week scan for the Monday before Christmas so we will find out the sex then. Best Christmas present ever!
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-27 17.57.59.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smawfl

Yay so glad all went well! Amazing scan pic!

I'm predicting boy from the nub!


----------



## Pusscat

I hadn't noticed the nub until you mentioned it! Before today I'd never looked into the theory as I don't think you could see it in DD's scan photos. But it's quite clear here isn't it and does seem to be at an angle to the spine. Think I need to get DD's scan photos out tomorrow and do a comparison!


----------



## smawfl

Yes it's definitely a very clear nub!!

I'm not as familiar with the scull theory but would be interesting to see how it compares to your dd!


----------



## minimoocow

Lovely scan pic pusscat! 

The angle of the nub is definitely boy-ish (as is the lack of cooperation!) - have you looked in the gender prediction forum to compare? If you want to that is . . . !


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks mini! How are you? Yes I've looked around on the Internet today and I agree it's tending towards a boy nub but not totally convinced! Looked at DD's scan photo and there was no nub to be seen so can't compare that. I think DD's skull looked slightly more slanted but new baby also has a slant. Think the nub theory is more reliable than skull. I'm all for the gender guessing! I think I will be surprised but relieved if it's a girl. And scared but excited if it's a boy!


----------



## smawfl

Forgot to ask yesterday, did they keep your due date the same? How was baby measuring?


----------



## Pusscat

They changed my due date by 2 days, they brought it forward to the 8th of May. 

You were up early! Is dd still adjusting to the time change? Today was the first day my dd was back to her normal 7 am wake up time. 

Had a bit of a funny turn this morning. First time I've really felt like I was going to throw up but I didn't! I was making breakfast when I suddenly felt very weak then like I was going to be sick. Went up to the toilet and I went really hot and dizzy. It passed quickly though. Just feel weak now. Was going to go swimming today but probably shouldn't now. Don't want to a have another day of not leaving the house though as that's what i did yesterday!


----------



## smawfl

Yay so we're exactly 10 weeks difference then! LOL our weeks change on the same day now :haha:

DD was fine after the clock changing... me on the other hand.. all over the place!! I've been waking stupidly early ever since I got my BFP to be honest. Pregnancy insomnia :S And I don't seem to be able to get a proper night sleep, I think last night I saw most of the hours on the clock!

Try and take it easy today!! I wouldn't do the swimming either. Very strange as I had a couple of similar turns last week too. Not feeling sick, but very dizzy and came over all hot. Luckily not happened since but was quite scary, didn't have anything like that last time.

I thought it might be low blood sugar, or low blood pressure but all seems ok. I think dizziness is common in pregnancy. Not nice though.

I've really struggled with accepting that my body can't keep up with my usual pace anymore! I still feel like I want to do everything I did before, but physically I'm already feeling heavier and I don't want to push myself too much.

Popped to town for a bit yesterday and felt really achy all night, like I'd run 10k or something!

When is your next midwife appointment? Will it be 16weeks?

Mine is 25 weeks, still feels like ages away!


----------



## Pusscat

I'm going to have to get used to my change over day being on a Friday as it had been on a Sunday the same as with my previous pregnancy!

Sorry to hear about the insomnia. Not what you need when you should be making the most of not having a baby waking you up. Touch wood, I can sleep very well if dd allows me to!

I looked online and it does seem common to have dizzy spells and only a real problem if you actually faint or have pain. I think it was probably due to needing breakfast. We've got cbeebies on and DD is keeping herself entertained with her pushchair. 

I think this time round you have to factor in taking care of a toddler. Last time we didn't have that energy drain so maybe could keep up with other activities for longer and you knew you could just crash when you wanted. We have to be a lot more sensible with what we use up our energy on now! 

Yes next midwife apointment is about 15 weeks I think. I'll be interested to get the results of my blood test and see where my platelets are as last time they went quite low.


----------



## smawfl

I think the pregnancy insomnia is a way of mother nature making me prepared for the sleepless nights to come! I'm pretty sure I had the same last time!!

Yes the toddler addition is definitely something that makes second time pregnancy harder. I do recall last time I used to have afternoon naps!! No chance now! Probably why I'm fast asleep on the sofa by 9pm!


----------



## minimoocow

Pusscat said:


> Thanks mini! How are you?

I'm good thanks. Still lurking but don't have too much to post about so have been a bit quiet!

Last week it was 1 year since the start of my last miscarriage which felt a bit strange but it came and went and I'm still here lol!

I've been for my 3 blood tests over 2 months so now just need to get the results from my GP and then make another appointment for the clinic to see what they suggest.


----------



## Pusscat

That's the thing with anniversaries isn't it. They pass and then you're out the other side still the same person! Sounds like lots of hopefully insightful results coming in for you soon. I expect you can't wait to hear what they say. Really hope they can help you.

Not a lot to report from me. Feeling more normal by the day but today was difficult due to a disturbed nights sleep as DD had a night terror about a pig!!! She had to come in our bed. She was so scared! Then wouldn't settle. So we've both been very grumpy today!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Mini, good to hear from you. Have they said what the possible routes might be following the blood results?

Pusscat - the pig nightmare did make me chuckle, bless her. Sorry you had a tough night!!

I've had a couple of dizzy spells recently so spoke to my midwife and I went in for a blood test this morning to check iron levels. Hopefully get results back on Friday. I also asked them to check my urine and she found a tiny amount of protein. She said it was fine but sending it off anyway.


----------



## minimoocow

They suspect I have low progesterone so it will probably be progesterone replacement stuff as long as the blood tests don't prove otherwise!

And just to keep you both in good company I had a dizzy spell a few weeks back! Its happened once before right at the start of my period. Its like my period needs to start but hasn't and I get really bad cramping all of a sudden and then nearly faint. I'm not sure if its just the pain (which is immense) or something else but I had to lie on the floor under my desk to stop myself from passing out! Felt a right idiot but fortunately I have my own office. I'm going to mention that when I see the doctor again too as I can't be doing with that every few months! Also my period appears to have gone really heavy and clotty again which I haven't had since before the mc so I'm not impressed!

FX for your blood tests smawfl - hopefully its just random pregnancy dizziness


----------



## smawfl

Oh sorry to hear you have dizziness too Mini! And boo to the heavier AF. Hope they give you some answers soon so you can move forward with any treatment.

xx


----------



## Pusscat

Any results smawfl? How have you been feeling? 

Mini that sounds horrendous! Good job you have a job where you can privately lie down for a bit! My periods became very heavy and painful when I had a coil fitted but obviously not the problem for you! It's horrible having to go through a day or so of pretty unbearable pain every month.

I've just put in my first maternity clothes order :happydance: I got so uncomfortable in my work trousers today. Think it gave me bad wind?! And made me grumpy! Yesterday my friend gave me some maternity clothes she's not using (even though she's also pregnant!) Made me realise I'm ready for maternity trousers. And they make my bump look more like a baby bump and less like overhang!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

Ooh, am I officially in second tri now? :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Happy second trimester!! And happy v day to me!!

Results for iron came back,only one point below normal range so the want me to repeat them in a month. I think they take the bloods again at 28 weeks so we'll see how the t goes. In the meantime I'm upping my iron and taking Spatone which seems to be doing the trick already. No more dizzy spells touch wood. 

Yay for maternity clothes!! What did you get?

You will have to post a bump pic!


----------



## Pusscat

Happy v day smawfl! You forget all these milestones!

So did they say it was the slightly low iron which caused the dizziness? Glad the spatone is working. Hopefully it tastes okay! 

I bought 2 pairs of leggings and some work trousers all from jojo maman bebe so a bit pricey but from all the clothes my friend gave me I love the cut and feel of the jojo jeans so thought it might be worth spending the money. Wouldn't normally pay £35 for 2 pairs of leggings! Hopefully they'll be nice a long wearing and see me through until May! 

I'll do bump pic later :winkwink:

I'm sitting here wondering if I I can feel baby move. Sometimes I think I can...


----------



## smawfl

I know there are a few! Next thing to look forward to us 25 week midwife appointment. 

I just spoke to the receptionist to get the test results. Seeing the midwife on Wednesday so will see what she thinks. 

Your shopping sounds successful! 

If you think it might be baby,it probably is  I felt this one much earlier, tiny flutters from 12/13 weeks!!


----------



## Pusscat

I'm seeing my midwife on Wednesday too. Mainly for downs syndrome blood test but will hopefully get blood test results from first appointment. I'll have to take dd with me but think it will be okay and fairly common for women to bring along their other children l? Will she start listening to the heart beat and feeling where the baby is at your appointment on Wednesday? Maybe still too early. 

I think I can feel the baby. Just very very light movements. Not really flutters. Just a poke from the inside every now and then. It's a lovely thing to try and feel for :cloud9:

Bump shot attached. Wore maternity jeans for the first time today and they were extremely comfortable. Bump still not massive but it's still nice to have the waist band pressure lifted off it! Hope my online shopping order arrives soon! How's your bump coming along smawfl? Or ds if you're reading?
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-09 22.35.30.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

Are you having the downs test or getting the results back too?

At my 16 week appointment she already listened to heartbeat but she said she doesn't routinely do it as can sometimes be too early. She also felt baby / level of uterus so I'm expecting the same this time. Very curious to know what position baby is in! Don't think they start measuring bump until 28 weeks though. 

Yes I think it's fairly common to bring other children to appointments! 

Yay for feeling baby! So amazing  

Your bump looks fab! Will take a pic today and post later.


----------



## Pusscat

I'm just having the blood test done because they couldn't take the fluid measurement at my scan. I hope I get to hear the heartbeat on Wednesday too but I have a feeling my midwife doesn't do it until later on.


----------



## Pusscat

How did you get on today smawfl? Not much to report from my apointment. My platelets are slightly low but she'll just take more bloods at my 28 week apointment. Didn't listen to heartbeat or take any measurements. She didn't even ask me how I was! DD was very good despite having to wait over half an hour.


----------



## smawfl

My appointment went well thanks, got to hear the heartbeat again which was lovely Didn't get measured so they will start that at my next appointment. It wasn't my usual midwife, but she didn't seem too concerned with my iron levels so just going to carry on with the Spatone. 

Are your platelets a similar level to when you were pregnant before? Hopefully all is ok. Do you feel tired more with low platelets? Glad DD behaved for you :)


----------



## Pusscat

I don't remember what they were last pregnancy. I think they might be a bit lower because last time when we looked back after they started to drop, we saw that at the first blood test they were at the lower end of normal. Whereas now they are officially lower than normal. But not a worrying level. They are 120 ish and they only start worrying/ referring if they dip below 100 which I'm expecting to happen! I'm not worried though as it didn't make any difference in the end. They had said they wouldn't be able to do forceps or ventouse delivery but ended up doing ventouse with no worries about platelets! 

Don't think low platelets make you more tired but willing to add it to my excuses for needing a nap :winkwink:

Glad all well with your apointment. My next one is in 2 weeks just to pick up downs syndrome results. Then next proper midwife apointment is 28 weeks!! Scary!


----------



## smawfl

Happy new week! Scary the weeks are flying by now! I'm a cauliflower! :haha:

Wont they start the proper routine midwife appointments for you at 16 weeks? They should be able to listen to heartbeat I think? 

Have you felt anymore movements?


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks. Happy cauliflower day. You're sounding big now! 

I just checked my booklet that tells me about appointments and it says the next one should be at 25 weeks if you've had a normal first pregnancy. Seems my midwife is just lazy then! I'll ask about it at my appointment in a couple of weeks and take my booklet along with me!

I've felt a few more rumblings :cloud9:


----------



## Pusscat

Where's your bump photo? And can't remember if you sorted a maternity coat? My order arrived and I am very very happy with the leggings. Nice thick material, not see through! And stretchy over the bump material not saggy like other leggings I've got. Work trousers not so impressive but going to keep them as it's very boring shopping for work trousers!


----------



## smawfl

Definitely lazy midwife I think. Otherwise that's a massive gap for you not to be seen. 

Glad your shopping arrived and you're happy with it. I still need more jumpers I think!

Here's the coat I found,definitely needed it as I was getting chilly with my old coat having a huge gap at the front!

And here's my mega huge bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141114_203123.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20141114_204013.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pusscat

Oh wow, your bump is great! Lovely and round and high up :thumbup: Don't know if that's a good thing for you but certainly looks good! 

Are you still planning on finishing work at Christmas? If so not too long to go!! 

Like the coat. Asos seem to have a good maternity selection. Going to see how I get on with my normal coat. Probably will need new one when there's only a month of so of winter left!


----------



## smawfl

I did want to finish at Christmas but work wouldn't let me use all of next year holiday already so I'm finishing on the 15 January which isn't too bad. I'll be 34 weeks and worked out with Christmas I only have 19 days left to work!

Do you know when you will finish yet?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> I did want to finish at Christmas but work wouldn't let me use all of next year holiday already so I'm finishing on the 15 January which isn't too bad. I'll be 34 weeks and worked out with Christmas I only have 19 days left to work!
> 
> Do you know when you will finish yet?

19 days sounds manageable :thumbup: And finishing at 34 weeks is a good time to stop. Lots if time to prepare hopefully! But not too much. I think I'll work until the easter holidays which will be 27th march. I've just worked it out and I will also be 34 weeks!


----------



## smawfl

Feels like 34 weeks is super early but I think I'm more tired this pregnancy,with looking after dd so hopefully I will be fine. Will be nice to spend some time with her before baby arrives.


----------



## minimoocow

How's everyone doing today?

I'm loving the bump pics - looking fab ladies. 

I have been running a fair bit lately and caught sight of myself in the mirror and was secretly quite pleased to have a pretty flat tummy at the moment. It got me thinking that I should take some pics now so I have a record before I get pregnant (positive thinking here!!!)

So I have had all my blood tests done and got the results back. 1 month the progesterone was scarily low, the 2nd month it was just ok so I think its likely that some months I have no chance of catching naturally and others is borderline.

Annoyingly I can't fit in going to see the clinic this side of Christmas and they are then closed for a couple of weeks but hopefully we'll get an appointment on the 5th Jan so I'm naming 2015 officially my baby making year :happydance:

In the meantime being doing some reading and B6 is supposed to help with lengthening luteal phase so I decided to give that a go after the blood tests were over. Started taking it at the start of this cycle. Not sure if its going to help with that yet but its def doing something. On the plus side had LOADS of EWCM this month. Realised I've had hardly any since we started charting 6 months ago. On the downside I've come over all spotty. I look like a teenager - so annoying :nope: I'm inclined to put up with it gets me pregnant though so we'll see . . .


----------



## smawfl

Yay for the flat tummy! Definitely take the pictures!

I started taking B6 before ttc this time round as my luteal phase had shortened and think it helped. Plentiful ewcm is always a bonus!

Not too bad here, although had a bit of a scare last night, had some spotting. Tmi after straining with a bowel movement :-( 
Ended up calling labour ward who weren't too concerned and said to keep an eye on it. Luckily no more since but took it easy today. Was literally a tiny amount but still scary


----------



## Pusscat

I took b6 when we conceived dd as I had a short luteal phase too! Didn't take anything this time round though. Maybe that's why I had the mc in the first cycle? All guess work really! Yay for baby making 2015 :happydance: And yes to taking a photo. I am amazed when I see my tummy before any babies. It never went down to the same size after dd.

Smawfl that sounds scary. I know I'd be concerned about even the smallest amount if blood too. Glad no more today. I'm sure it was due to the other issue!

I'm fine. Thought I felt a stronger kick earlier when I lent forward when sitting so my tummy pushed on to my legs :cloud9: I'll have to try it again! I'll share my tmi with you too, been having thrush on and off for the past few weeks. Had one pessary which sort of worked after a week but it only lasted a few days then it was back again. Got some cream but that doesn't do much. Going to have to phone doctors again tomorrow. It's not really bad and comes and goes. It's just annoying!


----------



## smawfl

Aww yay for the stronger kick!! That's what happened with me when I felt the bigger movements in the early days.. I was bending over and baby was like, hey give me some room! :) :cloud9:

Boo to thrush! Push the doctors and see if they can give you something that hopefully lasts longer than a few days!

I only have 100 days to go until due date!!


----------



## Pusscat

100 days? That's scary! Once you're in double digits they're going to tick down so quickly! How ready do you feel?! Is dd moving rooms? I think we're going to start preparations after Christmas. We want to got dd moved and settled into her room before baby is here. That's the plan anyway. It's going to involve a lot of moving stuff around. Need to move the office to the spare room and try and keep room for visiting grandma's to sleep over.

Got some more treatment for the thrush. The cream is a bit stronger so hope it works better!


----------



## smawfl

I know it's scary isn't it. Double digits today! I feel ready for a baby, but no where near ready in a practical sense! Only bought a few vests,and got dds old neutral stuff down from the loft to see what I need. Need to buy stuff for hospital bag including an extra bag for dd this time too!

We are hopefully moving her into the bigger room but we have in laws with us until Christmas so won't be until January that we can start her room. 

Hope the cream works! I've taken the day off work today. Got a cold and think I needed the rest so packed dd off to my mums as usual and came back to bed!


----------



## Pusscat

How are you feeling smawfl? A day in bed on your own sounds blissful!


----------



## smawfl

Better thanks X had Friday off too and started to feel better yesterday and today. Now my mother in law has it so back to being nursey for me. 

How you doing?


----------



## Pusscat

Glad you're feeling better. Hope mil is able to look after herself as much as possible! I've got mine staying over tomorrow so hopefully I can get lots of work done. Been tired today as dd woke up for no apparent reason at 2:30 this morning. She came in our bed and went to sleep quickly which was very good but it always disturbs me having her in the bed. Don't know how we're going to fit a baby in as well if necessary. I'll move to the spare bed!


----------



## Pusscat

I feel like bumpy has grown this week :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-23 22.12.15.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

I'm the same,can't sleep at all if dd is in our bed she's such a fidget!

You look amazing pusscat! Definitely popped out a little I think! How's the movement? Anymore stronger ones?

I think dd is starting to understand a little more now. She's very protective of my bump,and doesn't like when others feel kicks! She moves their hand and puts hers on to feel lol!

And just now at Bath time I explained that soon baby would be sat next to her splashing and think she understood  

Here's my huge 26 weeks bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141124_183617.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pusscat

Gorgeous bump :thumbup: I'm looking forward to having a proper bump but know it's probably going to annoy me some of the time once it's here! Is it affecting your sleeping? I can't remember when they recommend you start not sleeping on your back. 

Not felt any more substantial movement. Just the same flutters. Might try giving it a poke now!

That's lovely dd is looking after your bump. I can't wait for my dd to be able to feel the baby move. I'm planning on getting her a doll and pushchair, highchair and bouncer set for Christmas to help with the idea of having a real baby in the house!


----------



## smawfl

My sleep has been terrible since getting my bfp to be honest so the bump isn't really making that much difference. It is annoying being only able to sleep on your left though. 

I think it's around 16 weeks they say to avoid sleeping on your back. 

I've been sleeping with a pillow between my legs from very early on to try avoid spd and think it's helped me sleep comfortably. 

Aww she will love that! Dd is very into dolls at the moment too  

We are struggling big time with names,can't agree on anything! Have you given much thought to names yet?


----------



## Pusscat

Just back from midwife. For my downs blood test results back and I'm low risk 1:11,000. It's a relief as it was playing on my mind much more than last time. We also had a nice surprise of hearing the baby's heart beat. We'd had to wait 45 minutes just to hear the blood test results so the midwife said shall we have a listen to make it worth our time waiting! The heart beat was easy to find and lovely and loud :happydance: And I just liked the fact they could feel the baby! It wasn't my normal midwife and I much preferred this one! My normal midwife would have just sent me on my way and been glad I was nice short appointment! 

We've had a few thoughts on names but haven't come across anything that I really like. And our scan is just a few weeks away so I'm going to wait until after that and we know of it's pink or blue before starting the serious thinking about names.


----------



## smawfl

Great news pusscat,glad the result was good and how lovely you got to hear the heartbeat! Did she say whatr the heart rate was?


----------



## smawfl

Happy week change day! :)

I think I'm now in Third Trimester?? How did that happen?!?!

Have my next midwife appointment on Thursday so looking forward to that.


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks! I wonder what a rutabega is?! Congrats on entering 3rd tri! March still seems a way off so you've still got a while to go :winkwink:

What will your next midwife appointment involve?

My midwife didn't say what the heart rate was and didn't record it because she didn't want my normal midwife knowing she'd listened to the heart beat early :haha: 

We just had a chat with dd about a baby joining her in the bath. At first the answer was 'no' with a very worried face when asked if she'd like a baby brother or sister in the bath with her. Then I suggested she could play splashy games with them and help wash them and that changed her mind!


----------



## smawfl

Think it's a swede?!

Next midwife at 28 weeks is more bloods so hopefully find out how my iron is doing. Think they also start measuring bumpy!

Very curious to find out the baby's position. Most of my kicks are quite high up so hoping baby is head down. 

Aww how cute! Bet she will be excited to have a little brother or sister! Xx


----------



## minimoocow

Well my first month on B6 seems to have gone well. Luteal phase was averaging 9 days and never more than 10. This month its 12 :happydance: I'm quite pleased with that. Obviously 1 month doesn't make a trend but I'll definitely keep on with it for now!


----------



## smawfl

That's great mini,so hopeful. Do you take them every day or certain days in your cycle? I can't recall what I did. 

Are you still on dtd bans while the progesterone kicks in or are you in proper ttc mode?

Xx


----------



## Pusscat

That's brilliant progress mini! Quite a difference! Same question as smawfl - are you ttc? 

We're having a sofa and TV afternoon. Went swimming this morning and the heating was broken in the changing rooms so it was honestly like having to get changed outside! DD and I were not happy!!! She's already got a cold and think it's probably made it worse. And I feel totally exhausted!


----------



## smawfl

Oh dear that doesn't sound fun! Hope you both feel better soon!

DD had what we all had over the last few days so I've been battling with keeping her temp down :( Seems better this morning and just has a lingering cough. So much going around at the moment.

28 week midwife appointment later!! :)

How's the movements Pusscat?


----------



## minimoocow

There is so much going around at the minute. I had a cold last week but am ok now. Hoping it stays that way and we'll get it out of the way before Christmas! 

And no not TTC just yet. Appointment at the clinic is 5th Jan and hopefully after that it will be full steam ahead! 

Although I feel a bit pissed off with DH at the minute as we had booked time off for a holiday at Feb half term but now he can't go due to work. I wouldn't mind but he had no time off in the Summer or Oct as he was too busy so we have been putting holidays off for months now and the earliest we'll get away together is Easter. I know if sounds daft but I wanted to go away Feb so we could concentrate on TTC after that as I don't want to get pregnant and then go abroad in case I have another mc as that would be horrible and scary abroad. SO I won't book anything for Easter until nearer the time and then probably won't get what I want/have to pay more because chances are I won't be pregnant. ARGH! I had it all sorted in my head and now its unravelled again! This LTTTC is a pain in the bum


----------



## Pusscat

How was the apointment smawfl? Any bump measurements? I've been feeling lots of squirmy movement which is great! Feeling lots of stretching pains in my tummy and I can tell baby is putting on some weight! Hope your DD has had a better day. Mine still has a rattley chest but seemed happy after a fun day at nursery.

Mini - sounds frustrating and totally understandable. I'd be the same if I'd planned a holiday in my head. And planning things around ttc. You never know, you could be in to your second trimester by easter and in the 'easy' bit of pregnancy and therefore the perfect time for a holiday :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Oh mini yes I agree I would be annoyed too. Hopefully the progesterone will have done the trick and like pusscat says you'll be nicely into your second trimester then. 

Midwife appointment was great,heard a lovely heartbeat. Measuring at 27cm which puts me on the 50th centile. Had bloods done again too. She was puzzled by baby's position and said the head was in my belly button area... Hoping baby won't attempt to come out of my belly button :haha:


----------



## Pusscat

Glad all good at your appointment smawfl. Does the head position explain the position of the kicks? 

I'm fighting off a cold :cry: Feel like I'd be fine if I could take a reasonable amount of paracetamol but I've only allowed myself one this morning and one this afternoon. Guidance seems very vague on how much you can take.


----------



## smawfl

Well,I think babu has turned as most of my kicks seems to be lower now. Hoping baby turns again!

When I had my cold the other week,rest and lots of honey and lemon hot drinks helped. I did take paracetamol regularly one of they days (not over the max dose) and did think baby was a bit quieter so scared me to think I'd drugged he or she and made them drowsy so didn't take as much the next day. Luckily I was over the worse.


----------



## Pusscat

Plenty of room for him/her to swing around at the moment! Thanks for the cold advice. Did you make up your own honey and lemon drink or was it something you bought? It was the headache that was getting to me today. Felt like it was in a vice whenever I moved it and made me feel dizzy. The paracetamol helped so think I'll do the same tomorrow. Hopefully we can have a quiet day. Got my work Christmas meal on Tuesday night and thinking if cancelling. Only trouble is we've had to pay in full for it in advance so need to find out if I'd loose the money


----------



## smawfl

Oh dear :-( no I didn't get any headaches with it. I made my own..big squeeze of honey and nice squeeze of lemon. Definitely Helps. Hope you feel better soon and will be able to make the dinner!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Pusscat, how you feeling?

I went out for works dinner on Weds night and really suffered yesterday.. eating a rich 3 course meal not long before bed didn't do me any good! Had to get a prescription for gaviscon yesterday, was awful!

I'm an acorn squash today!! ??


----------



## Pusscat

Has the gaviscon worked? I've just started getting heartburn this week. Mostly when I'm hungry though! Had it bad last pregnancy so expecting the same! I never went to the doctor about it last time and the shop bought gaviscon didn't work!

Sunday was the worst day of my cold and I'm feeling better now. Not entirely better but think this is how it's going to be for the rest of winter!

My tummy has really popped out and I'm feeling it in my tummy muscles. I can't make any sudden movements. And changing gear was uncomfortable today.

Home early today as DD was sick a lot at nursery but of course seemed right as rain when I arrived to take her home. Hope its passed as quickly as it seems!


----------



## Pusscat

1 week until our 20 week scan :happydance::happydance: 1 week left of not knowing of it's a brother or a sister for DD (as long as baby cooperates!)


----------



## smawfl

Yay that's come round so quick! Can't wait to hear your news! Any further inkling in the sex?

How is your dd feeling? Hope the sickness stayed away?

When do you finish for Christmas? I only have weds - Thursday left! Looking forward to the break. Then go back on the 7th Jan for 5 days only,woohoo!


----------



## smawfl

Here's my 29 week bump comparison! Left is dd,right is now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141215_133629.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pusscat

That's lovely setting the bump comparison. Both great bumps but both different. So maybe it's a boy? No further inklings for me. The scan is so close I'm just waiting for that. 

DD is fine thanks. She wasn't sick again so maybe it was something she ate for lunch at nursery. 

I've just got Thursday and Friday left. Then back same week as you. I think it's only 6 weeks until half term then another 6 until Easter when I finish which means only 24 days of school left after Christmas! 

Are you feeling really heavy and ready to stop? I'm already feeling like a lump. And my coat is just about to not do up around my tummy.


----------



## smawfl

I think I will be VERY surprised if it's a boy! We are convinced it's pink again :-D 

I'm not feeling too bad to be honest. I can't do loads of walking but it's not too bad. I didn't get to the fed up stage last time so I'm not sure it'll be the same this time..!

I'm quite like this stage as bump is nice and defined. I feel like I'm carrying the same as dd,bump all up front. 

Will you get a maternity coat? I'm loving mine,definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## Pusscat

Did you go over due with DD? It's going to be hard towards the end having to keep up with a toddler while being weighed down by a big bump. Glad it's all ok at the moment though. 

I bought a maternity coat today but not sure if I'm happy with it! I'd seen it online and liked it then saw it in the sale in the shop today so bought it. Only thing is they only had the next size up from my size so not sure if it makes me look too much like a whale already! Going to ask dh what he thinks later! It's this one-https://m.asos.com/mt/www.asos.com/New-Look-Maternity/New-Look-Maternity-Snood-Coat/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=3298833&un_jtt_application_platform=newPlp&un_jtt_redirect


----------



## smawfl

I only went 3 days over with DD so not too bad. However based on my original dates she was bang on time, so I think something similar will happen this time. My dates mean due date is 2nd March, 'official' due date is 27th Feb so we will see!

Love the coat!! I was hoping I could get away without one but with getting DD in and out of the car it's so nice having a proper coat I can do up!!

Has your DD had her 2 year check yet? Round here they do it at 2 years 3 months so ours is booked in for after Christmas.


----------



## Pusscat

Hope baby doesnt keep you waiting too long. Crazy that you might have them in February, that's rather near now! 

I've returned the coat :cry: as dh agreed it was too big! And they didn't have one in my size so they just gave me a credit note. Luckily they have lots of maternity bits that I like so I shall spend the money! So back to looking for a coat. There's a wool jojo maman bebe coat going for 99p on ebay at the moment so if it stays low I might bid on it. Ends in 3 hours so I'm watching :winkwink: Love eBay.

DD had her 2 year check on monday. It lasted half an hour and they mostly just went through the questionnaires that they sent with the appointment letter. Then did height and weight. Little lady is still on 9th centile for weight and 2nd for height! She tracking on the same lines though so all fine! They're going to phone back in March as she couldn't/wouldn't do a couple of the questionnaire questions such as copying if I draw a straight line. So they're going to check she can do that in march!


----------



## smawfl

I'm hoping I don't get to that fed up stage, as it meant I enjoyed most of my pregnancy (apart from the annoying itchy rash I got towards the end!)

Did you win the coat??


----------



## Pusscat

I didn't win it :nope: I'll keep looking!


----------



## smawfl

Sorry you missed out, hope you find another one soon!

Woohoo both of us hitting mega milestones today!!

Happy half way point for you and 30 weeks for me!


----------



## Pusscat

I'm so happy to be half way! Feels good to say 20 weeks pregnant rather than a teen number! Congratulations to you too. How are you feeling?


----------



## smawfl

I'm feeling good thanks!

Currently obsessed with trying to work out baby's position. S/he has had some ginormous movement lately,absolutely love it!

How are you feeling? Looking forward to hearing about your scan!


----------



## Pusscat

I was hopeless at working out dd's position. Can you identify feet/hands poking out? Or is it more like body rolls? Not felt any big movements apart from the odd one or two so looking forward to checking all is ok! And I am so excited about finding out the sex. Slightly nervous about delivering the news to dd if it's a boy, worried she's not going to be happy! She's been saying she doesn't want it to be a boy baby :wacko: We've bought her a present to give her when we get back from the scan that will be from her little brother or sister so hopefully that will help things! It's a toy puppy in a handbag!

I've just bought a coat. Not on ebay so I'm guaranteed to get it! https://m.asos.com/mt/www.asos.com/...totalstyles=19&gridsize=3&un_jtt_v_frompage=0


----------



## smawfl

Love the coat! What colour did you get?

Aww that present sounds lovely! I'm trying to find something to give dd once baby is born but not found anything yet. 

I feel limbs all over the place,it's fun trying to guess what it is. Like last night,I had a leg or elbow just sticking out near my belly button!


----------



## Pusscat

I was right, it's :blue: :happydance: So happy and not at all surprised it's a boy! All measuring on track. Boy bits very clear! Saw him moving his fingers :cloud9: DD not particularly interested in the news which is better than being cross about it! 

I got the wine colour coat!


----------



## smawfl

Woohoo congratulations! How exciting! Post a scan pic if you got one. Glad all ok! Xxx


----------



## Pusscat

Here we go! We paid for one photo but got 4! Got nice one of his foot!
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-22 18.57.35.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smawfl

Wow amazingly clear! 

Ooh see I'm starting to doubt my own scan guess now! Based on skull theory his looks similar to mine!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Ladies! Sounds like all is well, congrats on the team blue news!

Happy holidays!

PS. Your pregnancies are going by super fast for me hahaha.


----------



## smawfl

Hey Gaia!!

Just seen your ticker,not long till you will be joining us!

Have you started doing anything in preparation? I'm struggling to remember even this time when I started taking folic acid. Baby brain!


----------



## minimoocow

Merry Christmas to all mums, bumps and babies! (I'm early as I don't think i'll get another chance to post!) xxx


----------



## smawfl

Merry Christmas lovely Mini,have a lovely festive break! Xx


----------



## Pusscat

Happy christmas mini! And hope everyone else has a lovely few days. I've got an ill dh to try and make better for tomorrow! Man flu at its worse :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

Merry Christmas too pusscat! Hope your dh feels better so you can enjoy Christmas without man flu! Xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

Hope you all had a lovely holiday! I'm still off work for a week so trying to keep the festivities going :)

No plans really for preparation lol. I can tell already that second pregnancy will be different! I will make an appt soon for my IUD to come out and will likely start taking prenatal vitamins at that time, early April? Won't really TTC until May/June!


----------



## Pusscat

Happy new year ladies! An exciting year ahead :happydance: Sounds like you have a good plan of action gaia :thumbup:

I just went to see the midwife as I've been having lower back pain and she says I have a uti, which I totally wasn't expecting as I've had no stinging or other symptoms. Got to send urine off to get tested before its confirmed. Will drink plenty of fluids in the mean time.


----------



## smawfl

Happy new year ladies! Hope 2015 brings every thing you wish for!

Pusscat sorry about the uti! Glad it's been picked up,didn't realise sore back was a symptom. Hope it clears up soon! Need a new bump pic!  

I had my midwife appointment the other day,all good and baby is head down. Please stay that way! I'm measuring ok however jumped from 50th to 90th centile since last appointment. Midwife isn't concerned and I think the same happened with dd too. 

Can't believe I will have my baby NEXT MONTH! 

Although I think I 
Will be a few days over so probably a March baby


----------



## Pusscat

Glad baby is in a good position! I really can't believe how close you are to the end now! Do you feel like your bump has suddenly grown? I bought a couple of baggy non maternity tops the other day that I'm hoping will be stretchy enough to last the whole pregnancy but I think I forget how big the bump can get. Loving my maternity coat though. It's been great in this cold weather. It's got quite a high wool percentage so it's lovely and cosy. 

Lots of movement from baby boy recently and dh managed to feel him move the other night :cloud9: DH has been being really lovely to the bump, think he's very happy it's a boy!
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-01 21.16.07.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

I can't believe it either,32 weeks today!

Yes the last week or so I've felt heavier. And bump has definitely changed, when I'm sitting down my belly button is in a different place now so I've grown lol

Yep I have to agree,maternity coat is definitely a good purchase! 

Just dug out my moses basket and need to get dh to get the car seat so can wash the covers. Just a few more bits left to buy now and have most things ready for hospital bag once they are washed. 

You look fab! How's the back?

So lovely when they can feel the movements too isn't it


----------



## Pusscat

We need a bump pick from you now smawfl! That's funny about your belly button being in a different place! Disconcerting any time other than pregnancy! But in pregnancy a good indicator of bump progress!

You are doing well if you have most things sorted! Well done! We borrowed our Moses basket last time so going to have to look into borrowing again or buying! There is so much to do to get the rooms sorted. Got to start by getting rid of our double bed from our spare room. Then got a mountain of sorting to get things moved around to different rooms. I'm itching to get on with it but at the same time scared by the size of the task!


----------



## smawfl

Ooops I honestly thought I'd posted a pic recently but baby brain strikes again! Will post one in a bit..

We still have my in laws in the spare room so not sure we'll be able to sort it and get dd in before baby arrives but I'm not stressing too much about it. Baby will be in with us for 6 months at least so hopefully we'll be ok. 

Popped out this afternoon and got a moses basket mattress on sale in mothercare. I bought a new basket last time so can't really justify buying something else but would probably go for a crib if I had to,dd was only in the moses basket about three months! 

Also bought a couple of pink and a couple of blue outfits which are very cute! Bored of looking at neutral things and only bought a couple of new neutral things. 

Will you get a toddler bed for your dd? What is she sleeping in at the moment?


----------



## smawfl

This was 31 weeks,haven't taken 32 weeks yet!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150102_200024.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pusscat

Bump is looking great smawfl! That's true, we'll have baby in with us for 6 months too so there is no rush, but I think we want rooms pretty much ready for when baby comes. Not sure what the advice is about moving toddler to their new room. I was thinking you do it before the baby arrives so they don't feel too pushed out. Not sure though and sure it will be nerve wracking whenever we choose to do it! She's in a cot bed at the moment and she's fine it it and doesn't try to climb out (we still have the sides up.) I want to leave the cot bed in the nursery though as it goes with the other furniture. So a toddler bed will be the next step for her although I really don't want her having the option of being able to get out of bed!! I quite like these beds that have a similar edge to a cot so we could still put her bumper up -https://m.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/spr/39887442/


----------



## smawfl

In an ideal world I would have moved dd into her new bedroom before baby arrival and give her two months or so to get used to it but won't work out that way. 

I would say that we found taking the side off to be a challenge but we had to do it as she was climbing out of the cot. Took about a month for her to get used to it and that was with is being quite strict in teaching her to stay in bed. I would have much rather she stayed with the side on however but she's really good with it now. 

That bed is lovely,I was looking at an ikea one too,think it expands somehow. Not sure how it works for the mattress though!


----------



## Pusscat

Well I've made a start with the room changing. First job is to try and see how much junk we can get rid of. Got two bags to take to charity shop tomorrow and it feels pretty good! We're going to get a furniture charity to come and take the bed that's in the spare room at the moment as we're just going to keep a futon for guests. 

I saw the extending ikea bed, looks like a good idea. 

How many days left at work for you now? Only 24 for me :happydance::happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Good work on starting the room change! I totally need to clear out stuff too!! I have kept all of DD old clothes, but I really need to sort through it properly and charity bag any that I wouldn't use again that are still in good condition and chuck other stuff.

My mum's taken all my baby clothes and bedding to wash so that's in progress, and yesterday I washed the carseat, bouncer and carry cot covers so they're drying as we speak. I had to find a youtube video to work out how to remove my carseat cover!! I never really had to take it off for DD as she' was never majorly sick in it, but it was such a purlarva! Hoping I'll be able to get it back on ok!! :haha:

Back to work today.. for 5.5 days!! Woohoo!!

Can't believe you've not got that long to go either!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Hope going back to work wasn't too painful today. I'm not looking forward to my 6:30 alarm tomorrow morning. Dd and I have been sleeping in until 9 recently. Going back to nursery will be good for dd though. Feel like she's got a bit too big for her boots being at home with me for the past few weeks! She's gone a bit wild. But maybe it's just a 2 year old phase!! Really hope we can afford to keep sending her to nursery at least one morning a week when I'm on mat leave.

What's your thinking on returning to work? I don't want to go back but dh is saying he doesn't know how we'll be able to reduce spending enough to be able to get by. But people I speak to about it say you will adapt and it's worth it. I do want to work again but don't want to get straight back into it after my mat leave. But then I don't know how easy it is to get back into teaching after a few years out. I still feel it would be worth it though, to be a full time mummy for those first few years.


----------



## smawfl

Work was OK yesterday, although they made an announcement there would be redundancies which isn't great. Luckily my department isn't affected but still not great. And DH is being made redundant come June so will be lots of change this year.

Wow how have you managed 9am lie ins?!?! Think the most DD slept over the Christmas break was until about 8!

I'm definitely planning to take the same amount of time off, so 12-15 months. DH isn't too fussed as to whether I go back or not, I'm going to play it by ear as I haven't minded too much doing my 3 days... However who knows if the company will be here once I return so we'll see!

When is your next midwife appointment?


----------



## Pusscat

Oh no, does dh have another job lined up? At least it's not a sudden thing so you've got plenty of time to make plans! 

We were treated to another 9 am lie in today! Think it's because of the dark mornings and the fact she doesn't have day time naps any more!

Next midwife appointment is at 28 weeks which is ages away. I'm not too fussed though! Are you seeing your midwife regularly now? 

We just went to John lewis and DD tried out a lovely little bed that I think we're going to get for her new room. She's very excited about getting a new bed which is good. We'd better get on with decorating now! It's this bed -https://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/john-lewis-boris-toddler-bedstead-antique-darkwood/p231331003?un_jtt_v_pdp=yes&un_jtt_v_from_product=un_product_2#page_loaded
couldn't believe it was only £69! Seems very strudy


----------



## smawfl

No job lined up yet, redundancy wont kick in until June time so has a while and he's already started applying. He's not too worried, hopefully he'll find something closer to home as he has a 45-60 min commute there and back at the moment so will be nice if he gets something nearer.

My next midwife is on Wed when I'll be 34+5. Where is the time going?!?! Baby has been doing some mega movements in the evening at the moment! I swear the other night s/he jumped out about 2 inches!!

Last week at work!! 

Love that bed!!!!

DD had her 2 yr check yesterday, all ok thankfully!


----------



## Pusscat

Glad all went well with dd's check up. 

How are you feeling starting your first week of maternity leave? Did you get a send off at work?


----------



## smawfl

I'm enjoying being a lady of leisure again! Lol well as much as you can with a toddler!

Yeah went for a lovely leaving meal at work and got a bouquet of flowers and some gift vouchers for baby. Definitely starting to feel a bit more real now!

How are you feeling?


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies

I can't believe how far along you are - has it gone quicker this time? It seems to to me although maybe that's because I'm not obsessing and on B&B every day!

I did start a thread to diary my progress at the clinic but decided it was a bad idea as its a really small practice and it would be very easy for the staff to identify me (if they were looking of course which they probably aren't but still!). So if its ok I'll update here hopefully its not against the forum rules. It seems to be the LTTTC ladies that get upset about pregnancy posts and not the other way around so hoping its all ok but tell me if you think its not appropriate!

So we went back to the clinic at the start of Jan having had lots of blood tests.

The decision is that there is something sub-optimal in the second part of my chart as my progesterone readings were very low. It could simply be that I don't produce enough progesterone to sustain a pregnancy or it could be that I'm not producing good enough eggs which in turn would help produce progesterone but the dr says that since the problem is post peak we well try to deal with that first and if that doesn't work we'll look more closely at the eggs themselves.

So, I have been prescribed 3 HCG shots post ovulation each month to try to get the progesterone to a healthy level plus progesterone suppositories to take straight away if I do conceive.

I know it probably sounds stupid but I wasn't really expecting having to inject at all and I feel a bit crappy about it. It went from a nice chat about here's a possible problem to being taken into the next room and talked through how to mix phials of HCG, use needles and syringes etc and inject myself, keeping it refrigerated etc. ARGH - that's all bit serious! I was imagining some pills to take. And then if it works vaginal suppositories - what fun!!!

Its also a little limiting. We were looking to see if we could book a city break at half term but then realised I might have to take needles etc away with me. I'm sure its possible but its a lot of hassle especially when you are supposed to keep the stuff at a constant fridge temperature - no idea how to do that. I looked into diabetic stuff but that's different as once in use it can be kept at a higher temp so those solutions wouldn't work. I decided to give up and we are going to try and book a UK spa break instead which is probably less hassle all round!

I've got a GP appointment tomorrow to see if they will let my have monthly blood tests on the NHS to see if the HCG is having the desired effect. Its really weird in the UK as whilst I completely love the NHS its a got a complete monopoly. I wouldn't mind paying for the tests but if you don't get them through your GP where do you go? There is a private clinic that will analyse the blood for you but you still have to see someone medical to get it drawn in the first place! So fingers crossed my GP says ok tomorrow. Doing a maximum of 12 blood tests would cost a lot less than IVF so I'm hoping she will be ok with it but I know I don't have a right to have it done so I might have to be persuasive. That said last time they were quite happy so hopefully they are pragmatists.

Mini
x


----------



## smawfl

Hey Mini,

Thanks for the update, totally don't mind you posting here and glad you feel like you want to. 

Glad they are starting to pinpoint the area of your cycle that is potentially an issue. Sorry you're not keen on the injecting. DH has to inject fortnightly for a health issue and it was tricky travelling but try not to let it limit you. Can it be stored in a cool bag somehow for travelling?

Hope the GP appointment goes well tomorrow!


AFM, Had my midwife appointment today. All good. Baby is currently lying head down but slightly oblique! So not engaged yet and free. How do I shift baby to central position?!


----------



## smawfl

Here's my very pointy 35 week bump today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150125_100841.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## minimoocow

Oh wow that really does look pointy! Is it like that irl or is it just the angle of this pic?

Yesterday was Day 1 of my first TTC this time around. Feels a bit strange to say that and I was quite excited (I bet I won't be quite so excited next time AF shows up!!!) I considered opening a bottle of bubbly but we decided to celebrate with the left over half-bottle of wine ha ha!

The dr appointment went well last week although she was really rushed as she was running late and hadn't read the letter so I think she just gave me the papers so I would get out of the seat. She seemed really confused as to why we would want to go to this clinic 2 hours away . . . and then even more confused when I tried to explain their approach was different and non-IVF. Oh well she did ask and I have what I need so job done.


----------



## smawfl

Glad you got what you wanted! Yay for TTC! Hope the injections wont be too bad.

It has been very pointy the last few days!! Think it's baby's bum! lol

Pusscat, you ok?


----------



## Pusscat

Hi, yes I'm OK! Been sent home from work early as it was snowing so much and I really don't know what to do with myself now I've done the bit of work I had to do!

Mini, lovely to hear your update and no I don't mind you talking about it here! I think I would have been shocked with the instructions to inject myself too! Think I only imagine you'd have to do that if you went down the ivf route. I suppose you didn't have a practice as you only have to do it at the end of your cycle? Are you OK with needles? I'm sure you'll get on OK once you've done it a few times. UK spa break can be very relaxing. We've been to Cowley manor in the Cotswolds a couple of times and it's lovely and a real treat. We live near ragdale hall and I hear very good things about it even though I've never been. We've just booked 4 days in Devon for the week before Easter as our 'summer' holiday as we probably won't get a real summer holiday! Last family holiday as a 3! Smawfl - any plans to get away over the summer?!

Have they said what days you should bd this cycle mini?

Smawfl, yes that is a pointy bump! Still lovely though! Are you bouncing on your birthing ball? Think that's what it's called?! I'll post a bump photo in a bit.


----------



## Pusscat

25, nearly 26 week bump. Don't feel like I've grown a lot this week
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-29 17.16.51.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smawfl

Bump looks fab!!

Boo to the snow, I really hope it doesnt get worse.. I was supposed to go to pregnancy pilates tonight but chickened out as hate driving in snow and didnt want to risk it :(

Nothing booked as yet for a summer holiday... I would love too get away but i guess we'll see ..

I have been using the ball.. perhaps not as much as i should be however!! Today i had some strange twinges... i panicked thinking it might be labour! I cant actually remember what contractions feel like???!!


----------



## Pusscat

I was supposed to go to pilates tonight too but chickened out as well! Plus it's difficult to go back out into the cold when you've been home all afternoon! Luckily the classes I go to come with weekly online workouts too so my aim is to do one tonight but we shall see if I can make it up off the sofa.

Not looking forward to driving to work tomorrow. It's snowed a bit more and it's going to freeze now. 

You'll have to see how you get on with baby as to whether you get away. Maybe late summer you could do it. 

I had strange twinges towards the end that weren't like contractions. As they say, when you are having real contractions you will know it!


----------



## Pusscat

Ooh, exciting, just seen I'm into double digits in days to go until baby arrives on his due date!! :haha: :happydance: Hope you are listening baby


----------



## smawfl

Yay for double digits!! And happy 36 / 26 weeks to us!

Haha to us both skipping pilates! Your online workouts sound good, I tried to do some of the moves at home and on my ball last night but just lack the discipline to do it as if I was in a class.

Hope your drive to work was ok. 

I had a look back through our thread last night and found our birth stories, was lovely to read back!


----------



## Pusscat

I've not gone to work. It snowed more over night so I didn't want to drive this morning. All the schools in my area are shut although the school where I teach isn't as it's half an hour away. It backs up my assessment that the snow is bad here though just in case my head teacher is doubting it :winkwink: So we've sent dd to nursery just for the morning and I've done my pilates and going to do some housework now. Then play in the snow with DD this afternoon although she doesn't much like getting cold so just a short play probably.

36 weeks, wow. One month left!


----------



## smawfl

I know, it's scary!! 

Sleep is starting to get uncomfortable now :( Sometimes 4 weeks seems ages away!!


----------



## minimoocow

Smawfl - 4 weeks to go! That's crazy!

Pusscat - I don't blame you for not going in. I'm terrible at balance at the best of times I wouldn't want to have to navigate ice whilst pregnant. 

In answer to your questions I am ok with needles but don't normally look! OH has offered to do them but I'd sooner do it myself and have some control. I think I'll be fine as long as I take my time. It's quite complicated I'm surprised they let people do it! You get a phial of powder and a phial of water that you have to mix then suck up into the syringe, change needles, get rid of any air bubbles, put the needle in and suck up a bit more to check you haven't got a blood vessel and then when you have done all that you can slowly push the stuff in!!!

We are supposed to BD on days where there is "peak type" mucus which basically means anything that is lubricative and/or stretchy and/or clear. I normally get about 6 days of it in varying degrees so maybe 3 times in that period. They said not to worry to much about trying to get the day before OV.

Quick question if you can remember - Did either of you buy PG tests online? If so where did you find best. I think I got some IC before which were ok but I'd like to get some better tests as well this time as I'd like to test daily to make sure the HCG has gone the first time. They recommend not testing until 17 days post OV as otherwise it could be the injections but I want to test and get a BFN before iyswim?!


----------



## smawfl

Wowzers that is complicated!!

I bought ov tests online cheaply,but don't think I used any cheapy pregnancy tests. Pretty sure pusscat did this time round??


----------



## Pusscat

Yes I used these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0076ASBNK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00
I only used them after getting a positive on a first response though because I wanted the reassurance of seeing progression after having a chemical the month before. Think I tested every other day with them for quite some time and they were great for showing the gradual increase in hcg. 

I'm the same with needles. I'm OK with them but don't watch! I see what you mean about being in control. I don't think I'd want my DH doing it in case he did it wrong. Sounds like quote a process but I'm sure they wouldn't have trusted you to do it if it wasn't safe.

That's great that you get 6 days of good quality CM. I think I only get 2 or 3 days.

Smawfl - any more twinges?


----------



## minimoocow

Thanks Pusscat I'll take a look.

I think I normally only get a couple of days of obvious CM but the system we are using teaches your to chart quite subtle changes which extends the range of possible days. (Or did for us anyway)


----------



## smawfl

No more twinges thankfully. 

My in laws left at the weekend so finally can get all final baby bits sorted. It's all washed just needs to be sorted and put in its place.


----------



## Pusscat

Enjoy the final sorting process! Sounds like all the hard work bits have already been done.

Now that it's February I can say I finish work next month! Woo hoo! March 27th is my last day.


----------



## smawfl

Yay! It will come round so quickly for you! Exciting!

Have you picked any names? We're still undecided!


----------



## minimoocow

Pusscat - you counting the work days now then?! Are you going back or planning to have a career break?

Smawfl - I don't know how you manage with houseguests for so long. I struggle with family (mine of in-laws) for a weekend. I just need my own space! In fact I dread the thought of going into hospital to give birth and coming home to find people have moved in. I've been trying to get PG now for ages so its not exactly a problem right now but its still a massive fear lol!!!

I've not had a massively successful da on the TTC front. Started getting CM today so as instructed went to the chemist to get my prescription filled for the HCG. They didn't have a clue, none in stock, no idea where to get it from. Couldn't give me a sharps bin without a prescription which I didn't have and wouldn't let me get refills next month without another prescription so I have to go back to the clinic to get that. Why is nothing ever easy?! :shrug:


----------



## smawfl

Oh mini that's rubbish. Fancy needing a prescription for a sharps bin?! They don't make it easy do they. Hope it gets sorted soon. 

I know,I'm not sure how I managed. Luckily my in laws are easy going and my mil was a great help with housework which definitely came in handy while pregnant. In fact I miss them being here... Have to do my own washing up now lol 
They were here a total of 4 months and we also had them for 2 months in the summer.


----------



## Pusscat

I'm not totally decided on names but we do have a short list. There's one name I keep coming back to at the moment so maybe that's the one! Did you have names picked last time? I found choosing a girl name much easier! 

Mini, yes I am definitely counting the days! 13 days!!!! I don't want to go back after this baby but we shall see how we get on with no pay coming in from my side once mat pay finishes. I've said I will return on the official form but only need to give 21 days notice if I don't intend to return. They know I'm not very likely to return! And everyone who I speak to says I won't regret it. It is scary considering totally leaving the work force. It was hard enough getting back into it after 1 year off last time so I can't imagine what it's going to be like after several years off! Things will be different though and I'm sure it will all work out :wacko:

That's rubbish service from the chemist! Can you easily get back to the clinic? Hopefully this doesn't mean this month is completely out of the window?


----------



## smawfl

OMG I'm Full Term today! Scary but thankful to have reached this point. 

We are still no closer on names!


----------



## minimoocow

Whoop whoop to full term :happydance: And don't worry about names our neighbour didn't decide until the baby was about 2 weeks old and he's just fine and it suits him nicely!

Pusscat - You're a teacher right? Just check if you have to repay any mat pay if you don't go back. In my area I think you have to return for 13 weeks in order to keep the pay that's above statutory so might be worth going back for those weeks or it might not depending on how you feel!

I got the drugs today. :happydance: The chemist had managed to get them in on their delivery but didn't call to tell me so I just called on the off chance and there they were! Its a chemist attached to our GP practise so I thought they'd know what they were doing but I asked for individually wrapped sterile wipes (like to put in a first aid kit) and they didn't have any of those either so I think perhaps I'll go elsewhere next time. This month is definitely in. Been dtd despite feeling rough with chesty cough this week. Not the most romantic but hey ho needs must! I hope the clinic will post me a new prescription for next month. I'm sure they will . . . 

Mini x


----------



## Pusscat

Yes I'm a teacher. I'm only taking the statutory pay so there won't be anything to pay back. If I do return I'd get the additional pay as a lump sum which would be a nice bonus! 

Glad the drugs have arrived! And I'm glad this month is a possibility! Did you buy any ic pregnancy tests?

Congrats on getting to full term smawfl! How are you feeling?


----------



## smawfl

Yay for the drugs mini. Glad you can still be in this month. When will you test?

I'm feeling ok..Getting a lot of pressure now and occasional period type pains but nothing significant happening yet. 

Dd had her first night away from us last night,sleepover at my parents house. We missed her loads but the house is so quiet and boring without her this morning! 

They are having her again on Saturday night hopefully giving her a chance to get used to sleeping there if we need her to when I'm in labour. 

Have you thought about where your dd will go when you are in labour?


----------



## Pusscat

Hope dd enjoyed her sleepover! We need to make plans, we haven't sorted anything yet. I'm hoping my mum will be able to come over when it all kicks off and stay until we get back from hospital. I need to confirm this with her though! She works full time but I guess that kind of grandma duty excuses work for a few days? Otherwise it will have to be my mother in law that comes over. She's lovely but doesn't know how to be quiet! 

I was feeling pressure yesterday and got a bit worried but nothing else happened. Must have just been baby's position. Feel quite big suddenly. Maybe because I know I'm approaching 3rd tri. I think I've started to get braxton hicks when I do strenuous things like walking too fast!!


----------



## minimoocow

I've just been reading your posts about leaving DDs when you have your second lo and wondering what I would do as I have no family close . . . think I might have got a bit ahead of myself there!!! :haha:

Anyways, I think I OV Fri or Sat so tomorrow is my first injection. I ordered the PG tests and they've been dispatched so hopefully they will get here this week. Any test before 17 days post OV has to be disregarded as its likely just from the injection . . . not sure if I'll hold out until then so hoping to see it go negative first!


----------



## smawfl

I had some very intense BH last night. So annoying not knowing whether the real thing is around the corner!

That's how my BH started pusscat. When I over did it and was on my feet all day. Mine started at 19 weeks so you've done well not to have had any yet! 
Make sure you drink plenty of water x


----------



## Pusscat

We're they regular? It is slightly scary seeing how quickly these second babies can come. My mum lives over an hour away as does dh's family so I'm going to have to carefully judge when to make the call! 

Good luck with the injection today mini. I think I'd struggle to wait that long to test too. In my experience, seeing any progression is interesting and gives you something to to do and some feeling of control. If you test before 17 days will it definitely go towards negative first before positive? Or if you're pregnant will it just stay positive over the following days?


----------



## smawfl

They were every 6 mins... And painful in my back which was unusual but just tapered off in the end.


----------



## Pusscat

Sounds like your body having a practice! I didn't have anything like that last time though until it was the real thing. But as we've said before, now we know what it feels like we know what to look for.

I'm feeling a bit yucky today. Was just standing in the queue in the shop and I felt a bit dizzy and sick. Good job we don't have too much to do today, just ballet which is a short walk down the road. Also had tingly hands and feet last night but looking online that seems to be fairly common.


----------



## smawfl

Although I've done it before I worry I'm not gonna know when I'm actually in labour!

Be careful with the dizziness. I had similar and my iron levels were a little low. Maybe speak to your midwife if it happens again. I think you should be getting bloods done again at 28 weeks so they will be able to see then I guess?


----------



## Pusscat

I've got a mw appointment next Wednesday. I'll see how I get on the rest of today and might see if I can see her tomorrow instead. She's definitely going to take bloods at my next appointment to check on my platelets. They were already on the lower range at the start of my pregnancy so I'm expecting them to have gone fairly low.


----------



## gaiagirl

Exciting times ladies! So close for you two. And mini I'm excited to follow your progress too :)

Made my appt to have IUD out. April 7th! Woot! Also...eeeek. I still feel totally freaked about having a second. Might still chicken out.


----------



## smawfl

Exciting Gaia! I'm two weeks away and I'm still freaking out about having two kids! All far to scary and grown up but I'm sure you'll be fine! 

Pusscat how's the dizziness?


----------



## Pusscat

Having 2 is no easier to picture than when we were pregnant with our first and couldn't imagine having just one! It's going to be a learning curve for us all! 

That's great you have the appointment booked. I don't think you'll be freaked out once it's out and you're free to make babies again :winkwink: I found it very exciting! 

Smawfl, can't believe you've possibly only got 2 weeks left or maybe less! 

I haven't had the same extent of dizziness thank goodness. I think it was down to lack of food. Looking forward to my mw appointment next week and I'll mention it to her.


----------



## minimoocow

Hey Gaia nice to hear from you 

And good to know I'm not the only one freaking out about stuff. I mean I know I want this but it still feels very much like a one way ticket - what if it actually works and I'm a crap mum?!

So I'm now 2 injections down 1 to go today. They've been fine really its the build up in my head that's worse - actually doing them is ok! Not painful, made me feel a little queasy the first time but not bad.

I am getting v early pregnancy symptoms from them though which was a surprise as its a very low dose. At first it was tough as it reminded me of the miscarriage but I guess it could be a positive thing also!

I don't really think I am pregnant as this month I didn't have all that much cm so I suspect not the best quality egg. But now I have incredibly veiny boobs, can smell everything (body smells especially) and the one I'm really fed up about: wine tastes horrible! That's how I knew I was pregnant when I had the MC as one day I had this glass of wine and thought it was off! Last night we had a glass each and I kept complaining it tasted funny. DH said his tasted fine and then the penny dropped. We are away next week and have a couple of meals out booked so I'm a bit miffed about that! Maybe if I'm not PG that symptom will go pretty quickly?!

Mini


----------



## smawfl

Mini I think you will make an amazing mum! Very hard work but worth it. Sounds like things are looking promising.... So funny when you said about the wine! Keeping everything crossed for you! Xx


----------



## minimoocow

Just waiting at hospital for this months blood tests. Feel like a pin cushion this month!!!


----------



## smawfl

Ouch! When's the.next set start?

Almost though things were happening on Saturday night
..we'd gone out for valentine's and think I'd eaten too much. Had very intense BH every 5 mins! Almost called labour ward bit they petered out and didn't get any stronger so went to bed. And I'm still here!


----------



## minimoocow

So next step is do a pg test in 8 days if not AF and if positive I get a month's worth of progesterone suppositories or if not wait for AF and then start the new cycle so injections approx day 17, 19 and 21!

Sounds like your body was having a dry run! Can't be far off now although I love the way you put it down to having eaten to much :haha:


----------



## Pusscat

Glad the injections are all done for now mini :thumbup: Wine tasted awful to me at the start too. Unfortunately that has worn off now and I rather enjoyed a small glass of red wine at the weekend. Also been having non alcoholic beer and it's really refreshing! Will the suppositories be easy to get hold of? Knowing the track record of your pharmacy I'd have a back up plan!

Smawfl, that's very exciting! Maybe your body will have a few of these dry runs then go for it properly. 

I'm looking forward to my mw appointment tomorrow. I think she'll measure my bump which will be good as I'm a little fed up with people saying it looks small! I've been telling dd about what might happen at the appointment because she'll be coming with me. Hoping we get to hear the heartbeat too.

DD not very well at the moment. She's had conjunctivitis since Wednesday last week and today she's started saying her ears hurt. So we might be having 2 trips to the doctors tomorrow!


----------



## smawfl

How did your appointment go pusscat? Hope your dd feels better soon!

Mini how are you feeling? 

All good with my midwife appointment, baby now engaged woohoo!


----------



## Pusscat

My appointment was good. Got a prescription for some gaviscon as my heartburn has started up pretty badly suddenly. Bloods taken and they'll let me know if my platelets are low. Baby is head down, good baby! And his heartbeat was nice and clear. I'm measuring bang on 28 weeks so people offering opinions on the size of my bump don't know what they're talking about! DD was very good and was just playing with her rabbit toy and found them taking my blood very interesting! She's still got conjunctivitis but hasn't mentioned her ears hurting again so I haven't taken her to the doctors.


----------



## smawfl

Glad your appointment went well. Yay for baby being head down and measuring weekend! 

39 weeks for me today,watermelon time! Can't believe how close I am to due date!!


----------



## minimoocow

That's exciting although I hope baby isn't the shape of a watermelon as that might make birth tricky!! Any more tightenings? 

Good point about the suppositories pusscat. We have a big dispensing chemist (boots) in our shopping centre so think I might try there! 

I don't think I'll need them this month though. I feel very bloated and full and crampy. So think AF is on the way. Tested today and got a very faint squinter so I think the HCG is nearly gone. If I was PG I think it would be higher by now. Plus I don't feel pregnant which sounds daft but the last couple of times I did just "know". It could be hormones throwing me off but I have resigned myself to trying again next month.

The good news today is that my progesterone levels with the HCG injections this month were 82 v's 19 without so that's a massive improvement :happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

Mini, when would AF be due this month? It must be very frustrating not being able to use the pregnancy tests to actually test for pregnancy yet! Your results sound fantastic, I'm very happy that at least that side of things has worked. We'll wait and see what happens next though, you never know until AF strikes :dust:

Hope you're well smawfl. 

Sleep was difficult last night. Conspiring against me I had my normal need to turn over every hour, aching hips, heartburn, a cough and sore throat, and an aching arm from my whooping cough vaccination. Good job dd was at nursery this morning!


----------



## smawfl

That's fantastic news mini,hope the progesterone levels continue to improve! Great you can already see a difference.

Boo to poor sleep pusscat. My sleep has been terrible this time round. 

Post a new bump pic when you can. I'll try taking a new one later too


----------



## smawfl

Latest bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150222_215502.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pusscat

Great looking bump smawfl! Love the top too. I bought a few maternity tops yesterday so I'll take a bump photo wearing one of them later. My maternity jeans have become uncomfortable the past couple of weeks so I'm also on the look out for some jeans or jeggings that aren't too stiff!


----------



## smawfl

My maternity jeans got like that too,they just dug in far too much and I have been living in leggings the last few months. Cannot wait to get back into my skinny jeans!

I'm hoping I can breastfeed again as that really helped shrink me down last time. Also bought a belly bandit this time so will see what that does!

My due date is THIS WEEK! Scary!


----------



## Pusscat

I'm looking forward to getting into the 30s on Friday but I shall certainly be thinking of you too! If you make it that far :winkwink:

I'm glad I'm not the only one who couldn't stand the jeans digging in. I'll let you know if these jeggings are any good just for future reference if needed.

I remember being shocked at how the weight dropped off last time. Add in still having to deal with a toddler and I think you'll be on track for some good weight loss!

I'm still feeling sorry for myself. My cough has gone on my chest and I think I've got sinusitis too :cry: feeling very under the weather and got dizzy yesterday because of my sinuses. I tried to get an appointment at the doctors today but they had none left for today unless it was an emergency and I feel unable to judge whether this is an emergency. So I just said I'd try again tomorrow then burst into tears! I'm ok now though!


----------



## smawfl

Oh no,hope you feel better soon!

We've just been to toddler group. Lots of mums shocked i was out and about at this late stage! One silly woman said my bump was enormous!! So not the right thing to say to s pregnant woman about to pop ! Lol


----------



## Pusscat

Thank you! Oh dear, it's amazing what some people will say. And how are you supposed to respond to that? Thanks?! 

Here's my bump in one of my new tops
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-24 13.07.47.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smawfl

I think English wasn't her first language so perhaps something got lost in translation, but still! lol

Pusscat you look fab! Love the top!


----------



## Pusscat

Happy due date smawfl! How have you felt today? Have you kept yourself busy? 

Latest illness to strike the family is projectile vomiting at nursery by dd today!! Luckily she did the most violent sick there and it was at the end of the day. So I brought her home and she went to bed early. Fingers crossed she sleeps it off. Poor bear was so drained and pail and limp.


----------



## smawfl

Oh dear,hope she's ok! My sisters kids have had similar,definitely something doing the rounds at the moment. 

Feel fine!
All ok at midwife. Baby popped out a little,not quite as engaged as before. Need to so some.more bouncing!


----------



## minimoocow

Happy due date! The end (beginning!) is definitely in sight now. I ready your post completely wrong when you said baby popped out a little but it made me lol!!!

Pusscat - hope the rest of you avoid the vomiting - sounds nasty but kids do seem to get stuff quickly and recover quickly so hopefully she feels better very soon.

I am onto my next cycle (AF arrived last Saturday). I feel ok about it as I wasn't expecting a quick fix.


----------



## smawfl

Lol just re read my post :haha:

Still nothing happening here...

Sorry af got you mini. Hoping this month is the one xx

Pusscat how's your dd?


----------



## Pusscat

Mini - sorry to hear AF came :hugs: On to the next cycle.

Smawfl - that's annoying that baby has popped out (the wrong way!!) Will you be having a sweep if nothing happens this week? Did you have one last time? They didn't do one for me because of my platelets.

DD is a lot better but she still isn't eating much, she's eating scarily little! And she's very cuddly. Plus she's had some diarrhoea today so her tummy still isn't back to normal. I was sick last night, first time in pregnancy! I don't think it was a sickness bug though, I think it was due to heartburn and stress! DD was up for 4 hours in the night and wasn't acting tired at all. I was exhausted from a trip to ikea. I think the combination made me sick!


----------



## smawfl

Oh no poor you and dd. Hope you both feel better soon. It's tough when they're poorly and appetite goes. Give it a few days and I'm sure her appetite will return. 

I'm gonna go for a sweep tomorrow I think if nothing happens before then. Didn't have one last time as went into labour before I got a chance to have my 40 week appointment!


----------



## Pusscat

CONGRATULATIONS smawfl! !!!!!! Just been casually scrolling through my Facebook after being at work all day and got the shock of my life seeing your baby is here! He is totally gorgeous and I am very happy for you that he is here so promptly! Hope you are doing ok? :hugs: So exciting


----------



## minimoocow

I was wondering if no news was good news  congrats smawfl. Hope everything went well and you are all ok xxx


----------



## smawfl

Thanks so much ladies!

Still super shocked he's a boy, we were both convinced it was gonna be another pink one!

Had an amazing water birth with just gas and air again pretty much exact same experience as dd,but quicker!

I also delivered him myself too which was amazing. 

The sweep on Wednesday definitely help get things going!


----------



## Pusscat

Oh, that sounds brilliant smawfl. Wow, how amazing to deliver him yourself. Did things start moving straight after the sweep?


----------



## smawfl

Sweep was about 3pm, we'd gone shopping after and could feel period type pains while walking round asda. Then contractions started around 5:30pm. I called the hospital around 8pm and they said to go in. Examined at 9:45pm and I was 4-5cm. At 10:45 they got too much and I needed the gas and air and then transferred to the pool. He was born at 12:23!

Definitely speedier than dd was!


----------



## smawfl

So yes,quite quickly!

I had a second sweep scheduled for next Tuesday and my midwife had booked an induction for the following Friday but thankful didn't need either!


----------



## minimoocow

Wow that sounds like a great birth experience . . . will you be posting some pictures? (please)


----------



## Pusscat

Wow. That's pretty fast! How are you getting on? Is he feeding ok? How is dd?

It's the first night for my dd in her new room tonight and I'm so stressed worrying about how she'll sleep. She wouldn't stay in bed at bed time so dh sat in with her. She's been very difficult all day so it's no surprise she acted the way she did. I'm worried she hates her new room and will be up to our room the moment she wakes up and realises where she is. At least I don't have a baby in the mix to deal with though so I suppose I should enjoy just having the one to worry about at the moment!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Wow that sounds like a great birth experience . . . will you be posting some pictures? (please)

Here he is..milk drunk lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150309_200339.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Wow. That's pretty fast! How are you getting on? Is he feeding ok? How is dd?
> 
> It's the first night for my dd in her new room tonight and I'm so stressed worrying about how she'll sleep. She wouldn't stay in bed at bed time so dh sat in with her. She's been very difficult all day so it's no surprise she acted the way she did. I'm worried she hates her new room and will be up to our room the moment she wakes up and realises where she is. At least I don't have a baby in the mix to deal with though so I suppose I should enjoy just having the one to worry about at the moment!

All going well so far. It's a little daunting having two though. And dd has now finally decided potty training is something she wants to do. Not the best timing! Lol 
Feeding is going well too!

How was your dds first night? Hope all went well.


----------



## Pusscat

Aw, he's gorgeous smawfl! What a happy face! Glad feeding is going well and all seems to be going well at the moment. Yes, not the best time to be going through potty training too but if dh is home may be he can help and it might be a good opportunity? Difficult to pass up the opportunity if your DD is being enthusiastic about it. We're no further than just sitting on the potty, she still hasn't done a wee on it.

Transition to new room is proving challenging!! Mega tantrums and not much sleep last night. But no tantrum at bed time tonight so fingers crossed for a better night


----------



## minimoocow

He is so cute. He looks really contented - doesn't look like he will cause you any trouble ;-)


----------



## smawfl

Thanks ladies, we're in love :cloud9::cloud9:

He woke up today with a little cold so feel so bad for the little man :( hope he shakes it soon, it's so worrying.

Hope you've had better nights with the room transition pusscat!!


----------



## Pusscat

Oh no, poor little man getting a cold so early! Hope he feels better soon. I don't know how long newborn colds last! How are you feeling? Did you have to have any stitches?

Last night dd woke up at 11:40 and came into out bed. I was so exhausted I couldn't do much else. I know we should be encouraging her back to her own bed but I know that could go on for hours and I don't have the energy for that at the moment. I didn't sleep well with her in our bed as I was being kicked from both sides (baby and dd!) Baby was also putting on a lot of pressure down below yesterday/ last night. The night before was better, dd slept through fine so I just hope that becomes the norm as she gets used to her room.

I'm off to an nct nearly new sale today. I don't need lots, I don't think, I just want to have a look and pick up some clothes. Hope the queue isn't too bad. It seems to get longer every time I go! I don't think heavily prego ladies should have to wait in the queue!


----------



## smawfl

So sorry I thought I'd replied to this,baby brain!!

How are you both doing?

Pusscat how is your dd and the new room? Did you find anything good at the.nct sale?

We are doing well. Ds is a little angel. Dd on the other hand has been playing up which I think is normal. She's been refusing naps which is playing a big part in her difficult behaviour as she's very loving towards her brother. I think though she's struggling with the reduced attention. 

I'm feeling fine, I did have 3 stitches I think but recovery was quicker this time. Not sure if it's because I've not had time to dwell on the pain but all ok. Can't remember if I said I have parted stomach muscles which I've been referred to physio for. 

Post a bump pic! Feels like I've forgotten already what it's like to have a bump. Nice to be.able to bend over again though!


----------



## Pusscat

Glad you're feeling good and ds is behaving. Yes, I'm fully expecting my dd to play up once ds is here. It's a big adjustment. Has dh got 2 weeks off? Hopefully he's able to spend lots of time with DD. 

The room move is still proving difficult and last night was a nightmare. I had about an hours sleep before she woke up then I didn't get back to sleep until getting on for 5am. We tried various things to get her back to sleep in her own room but she ended up in our bed and me on the sofa. I'm reluctant to start any strict routines as we're going to Devon for 4 nights next week so that's going to mess things up anyway. 

Nct sale was good thanks, just got some nice games for dd and a few clothes for ds.

I'm feeling a bit back crampy at the moment but think it's just from being on the go all day. Were your bh in your tummy or your back or both?! 

My bump photo doesn't look like bump is that big but I feel big!
 



Attached Files:







20150325_163228.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smawfl

Love the bump!!

DH has actually had the whole of March off which has been lovely! He starts his new job in April so took a couple of extra weeks off so it's been nice.

We've been staying at my parents this week while he's decorated the box room ready for DS. DD's room isn't ready yet but we'll get that done in a few months.

How's the crampyness? My BHs were only in my tummy. A couple of times in the last few weeks they would go round my back but only happened a handful of times.


----------



## Pusscat

That's great you've got so much support around at the beginning. DH will have 2 weeks off then I'm probably going to have grandmas over to help very now and then after that but neither of them live near so it all has to be planned in advance. 

I got more of the back cramps yesterday and they were spreading round to the front. They stopped once I got up and walked around so pretty sure they were bh. I've got a mw appointment the week after next so I'll mention it if it continues. 

We had a very successful night last night with DD, she slept 12 hours in her own bed without a peep. I thought we'd never get there! Fingers crossed it continues.


----------



## smawfl

Definitely take all the help you can get! Having said that, Im looking forward to DH going to work so we can get into a little routine again.

Yes they definitely sound like BH. Mention it to your midwife. Have you been drinking plenty of water?

Are you ok to have any birth you like? A=Are you consultant led?

Great news on DD!


----------



## Pusscat

Had more cramps on way back from holiday but think it was down to not drinking enough. Really trying to keep drinking now! 

I don't think I'm high risk at the moment as my platelets weren't below 100 but my last blood test was ages ago. Seeing MW on Wednesday so I'll have a better idea after that as she'll take more blood. 

Dd got into a routine of waking at 3am on holiday and was up twice last night and had a screaming tantrum at bed time yesterday. I need to keep the faith that we will get back to where we were before holiday! 

How are you both getting on? Where are you in your cycle mini?


----------



## smawfl

God I'm so rubbish at coming back on here!! I read on my phone but then forget to reply!

Happy 36 weeks Pusscat!!

How's the cramping / BH? HOw did your midwife appointment go?

All ok here, DH is still off work, back on monday he starts his new job so looking forward to getting into a proper routine.

Have you got a double pram Pusscat? We didn't in the end and recently bit the bullet and bought a buggy board, so far DD seems to be using it well!

Hope all is ok Mini! x


----------



## Pusscat

BH have calmed down. Told midwife about it and she wasn't concerned. Bump is still measuring exactly on track and heartbeat good and strong! He is head down but still free. I'm pretty sure he engages sometimes then pops back out. The pressure is clearly his head. But it's not always there. I'm not bouncing on my ball yet! I've read 2nd babies don't need to engage until right before the birth. Is that what happened with you smawfl? I'm not seeing my MW for another 3 weeks. She'll phone me on Monday if my platelets are low. 

Good luck to your dh for starting the new job! It's good you're looking forward to it rather than dreading it! Is DS getting into any kind of routine?

I'm not planning on getting a double buggy. Going to try a combo of baby carriers and pushchairs, including a buggy board. I can imagine my dd will like having the option of jumping on and off when she pleases!


----------



## smawfl

Glad the BH have eased off. I had a crazy amount, and definitely linked to my water consumption or lack of!

All sounds good with baby! Yes that's right about second babies engaging in and out. DS was in and out towards the end.

Have you thought about a birth plan? I didn't really for DD but printed out the NHS one this time and think it was quite good to have it on paper. And highlight anything you feel very strongly about. For me that was making sure I was properly numbed if I needed stitching up after which i wasn't the first time round!

Yes definitely looking forward to getting into a proper routine when DH starts work. DS is kind of getting into a routine, we did the EASY routine with DD so think he'd falling loosely into that too.


----------



## Pusscat

I've thought about a birth plan but haven't written one yet! I don't know if I will because I wrote one last time and nobody lookef at it and I just went with what felt right and what was required which I'm sure I will do again. I might have a look at the NHS one just to remind myself of my options. 

Baby's hospital bag is packed apart from nappies now. I'm going to work on my bag this week. Not quite as fun as packing baby's things. Need to stock up on maternity pads etc.


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies :hi:

Just checking in to see how you are! Sounds like you are both doing great! Nothing much to report here. A bit of a late OV and I think I am now 1dpo so into the 2ww!

Mini
xxx


----------



## smawfl

Cant believe you're so close pusscat! Anymore twinges?

Were you on time with your dd?

Mini good luck! How's the injection going?x


----------



## Pusscat

Good luck with the 2ww mini! That's come back around quickly.

I was 12 days overdue with dd so I could still have over a month to go! I haven't had any more cramps which I'm glad of! Had a call from mw yesterday as my platelets are down to 99 so I've got to go and have an appointment at hospital again, same as last time. I just want to know if I can have a nice room or if I'll be restricted to the medicalised hospital rooms again. I'm going to strongly argue my case for starting off in a birth suite room (midwife led side of labour ward) Then be moved if necessary.


----------



## smawfl

Hope your appointment goes well and you get to start off and hopefully continue as you want!

What level should platelets be?


----------



## Pusscat

I'm not sure what the normal range is. Possibly somewhere around 150. The policy here is you get refered to the hospital if they drop below 100. I think they have to get seriously low before they consider major interventions such as a transfusion. I spoke to my friend who recently had her baby in the high risk section of the hospital where I will going and she said they've refurbished all the rooms and they're actually quite nice, so that puts my mind to rest a bit.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat! You're full term!!! How exciting, not long now and your little man will be here! How you feeling?

DS was weighed the other day.. he's now 13lbs 6oz! Such a little chunk and milk monster!


----------



## Pusscat

Wow, that's a good weight! How are you all doing? Saw dd went to preschool. How did she get on? Had she been to nursery before?

I'm feeling heavy and ready for baby to come. I have no patience for anything and getting emotional very easily! Not great company for anyone!! Got hospital appointment tomorrow about platelets. Still sleeping well and no major aches or pains so I can't complain too much!


----------



## smawfl

We're good thanks, DD is LOVING preschool! Was aprehansive about her starting but I needn't have worried, she absolutely loves it! She's doing Mon and Tuesday afternoons, then from September we'll add a morning, and she'll get her 15 free hours in Jan which will take her up to 4 mornings.
No she'd never been to nursery, she was with my parents when i went to work so it was the first time I'd left her. So definitely more of a big deal for me than her!

Not long to go, baby will be in your arms before you know it! Are you all ready now? Names picked?

Hope appointment goes well xx


----------



## Pusscat

Glad dd is loving preschool. Still quite a difference from being with grandma and granddad so it's good she's enjoying it. 

I'm definitely all ready. I've set up the Moses baskets today. The only thing I can think of that needs doing to to look in the garage for the newborn insert for the car seat. But I need dh to do that as it requires moving heavy stuff and potentially having boxes fall on you!! If he can't find it at the weekend I'm going to buy this set: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clevamama-...eywords=baby+car+seat+head+support+with+cover

Names picked but we've changed our minds since settling on a different name a while ago so still liable to change!

Hospital appointment went really well and the obstetrician said there was no reason for me to me treated as high risk and no limitations on my options during labour. She's written all this on a special sheet in my notes and said I can definitely go to the birth centre :happydance: She also admitted 2011 and 2012 were terrible years to give birth at the hospital and they have changed it all since then. She had read through my notes and even seen what I'd talked about with my birth reflections lady so she really reassured me on all the areas that went wrong last time.


----------



## minimoocow

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience last time pusscat (I think I missed that last time around). Fingers crossed it will be better this time. It sounds like the hospital acknowledges issues last time so that is good at least.

I've had a strange week. Tues night I got lots of cramps and went to the loo and realised I'd started bleeding. I was 9DPO which is usual for me to come on normally but not with the injections. Bleeding only lasted a couple of hours but was reasonably heavy. Since then no more blood but pink discharge. Very odd. Not sure whether to count Tuesday as AF or not?

Also went to hospital for a preassessment to have my wisdom teeth out and made the mistake of telling them about TTC and medication. They called me back later and told me because if I do a PG test it will come back positive whether or not I am PG they don't want to do the sedation and think it best for me to have them out with just numbing injection. Er no thanks! I managed to convince them that I could just sit out next cycle and not inject but they weren't very happy. They will make me take a test on the day to be sure. So now I am stressing in case I am pregnant as I don't want that doing with no sedation. Plus I'm in line for a promotion in work and that will be messed up if I am.

SO CONFUSED :shrug: I have no idea what I want any more. I know I'm just going to have to wait and see but its so frustrating. Without the injections I'd be able to test now and would at least have some answers but I can't test for another 4 days. Obviously I have tested and its positive (as it should be since I injected the hormones myself - at least I know I'm doing that right!) - now trying to work out if today's positive looks stronger than others. Doh! Need to step away from the tests. I don't feel pregnant. I do feel stressed!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Mini, that all sounds so complicated and stressful!! Poor you! When is the appointment to have your wisdom teeth out? Fingers crossed that the pg tests get darker and you are pregnant then that will make everything clearer. That will become your priority. Did you test again today? Any darker?

I've been having period pain cramps today but not regular. I'll take it as a good sign!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat - glad all ready and your appointment went well!! Great news! That insert looks good too.
Exciting for the cramping.. any more?

Mini - oh wow how confusing for you. Fingers crossed you're pregnant and you'll have a definite answer.


----------



## Pusscat

Nothing today. It was unusual to have cramps in the morning yesterday, they're normally just in the evening. 

We dtd last night (first time in a long time but felt we should while we could!) And it was really uncomfortable, had to stop! Don't know if it was because I was tense but it was just very uncomfortable! Don't think it's going to be happening for quite some time now! 

I've got a mw apointment on Wednesday and I'm looking forward to seeing if baby has actually engaged.


----------



## smawfl

You are amazing for even contemplating DTD! I couldn't think of anything worse.. was so big and uncomfy towards the end!

Send a new bump pic, so excited you've not got long to go!


----------



## Pusscat

Thank you smawl! DH should count himself lucky! 

Here's a bump pic. I measured 1cm small last week but think that's similar to last time. Would you say bump looks high/low/in the middle?! Don't really feel like he's dropped.
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-28 11.08.08.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## minimoocow

That's a lovely bump pusscat. I have no experience of these things but to my untrained brain I'd say in the middle!!! It doesn't look very low to me. Are you feeling that baby might come soon?

So I can officially test tomorrow and today is taking sooooo loooooong! I'm so impatient I've been testing daily for the last week - all BFP! I'm taking that as a good sign although never tested this late when taking the injections so no idea how long they actually take to get out of the system and don't want to get my hopes up . . .


----------



## smawfl

You look fab pusscat! I'd say it's middle too. Are you getting any pressure low down? Second babies pop in and out so wouldn't worry too much. 

Mini excited for you! Let us know xx


----------



## minimoocow

Well . . . It's a :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Not sure what to do now! We going to be cautious about it as we've been here before but then thought "sod it" not getting excited isn't going to make mc any easier to deal with so we are pretty happy here!!!

Just got to deal with work. Also found out yesterday I've been approved for a new job next year which involves hiring more staff for September. Talk about everything coming at once! I have to have a meeting with senior staff the thrash out the details so think I might have to tell them a bit earlier than I would normally plan to . . . oh and cancel my wisdom tooth op!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Woooohoooooo! Congratulations mini! :happydance::happydance: Very very pleased for you! What are the next steps? Do you have to inform the clinic? Is there anything different you need to do now? 

Congrats on the job news too but I agree it's a lot to deal with at one time. All exciting stuff though and it will all work itself out.

I really don't know when baby will come. Last night I developed a horrible sore throat and still got it today. Not turning into a cold yet so hopefully my body fights it off. Feel a bit sick too. I'd quite like to go back to bed at the moment!


----------



## minimoocow

Boo to the sore throat :-( Bet that's the last thing you need right now! I have a few friends who felt off for a day or two before labour so you never know it could be a good thing!

I've spoken to the clinic today. Now need to take progesterone suppositories and have blood tests every 2 weeks - will the fun never end?! I'm feeling a bit worried about mc since I've been feeling a bit crampy today and don't really have any pregnancy symptoms other than super-human sense of smell and veiny and hard boobs. No nausea etc. I know it's still earlier but the other times I did feel crappy. Part of me wants to feel like that as I knew I was PG. The other part thinks I don't want to feel like that because it ended in mc! So very confusing!

The bleeding I had last week is likely implantation bleeding which would make implantation 9 DPO. This would be the same as when I had the mc as I was charting and got a nice temp dip. As my cycles without medication are only 9 days on average and my blood tests showed by day 9 my progesterone was already at pre ov level I think it would have been very unlikely that I would have been able to conceive a viable pregnancy without medication. So I feel I've done the best I can to make it possible. My progesterone results this cycle are 10 times higher than without the medication so that's a big difference and I'm clinging onto that for now


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, you're really doing everything you can and I'm so glad the medication is working. At least you don't have to do more injections! How are you feeling today? Still pretty early for the nausea to start. I think I could feel it in my boobs very early on too, they were very achy and sensitive.

My cold isn't too bad today. Glad the horrible sore throat has gone, it's just in my nose now. I obviously Googled getting a cold being an early labour sign and found some evidence of this being true. Just as much evidence of nothing happening though!


----------



## smawfl

Omg omg omg! Congratulations mini!! Can't believe I missed this! Didn't get my usual email notification and only just checked in on the off chance. So excited for you! How are you feeling now?

Pusscat hope you're feeling better! Can't believe almost your due date! Any labour signs yet? How's baby doing?


----------



## smawfl

Ps congratulations on the job too mini!


----------



## Pusscat

Still got the cold and it's also developed into a chesty cough so I'm feeling pretty tired and miserable at the moment. Bad night with me coughing then dd came into our bed at 3. She's got the cold too and very grumpy with it. No labour signs other than very mild period pain cramps every now and then. Still don't think he's properly engaged as I haven't got that same bowling ball between the legs feeling that I had last time towards the end!


----------



## minimoocow

Oh pusscat that sounds rotten :nope: There seems to be a lot of coughs and colds going around here at the minute too. My DH has had a cough for a couple of weeks and a colleague's DH had flu over the weekend. I'm sure by May theses things should be finished now! Fingers crossed you are all feeling better by the time baby arrives and hope you get some decent rest before then.

Smawfl - good to hear from you! I wondered if you were on hols as you normally check in :haha: How is everything with you? Are you settled into a routine now and is it easier than the 1st?!

I'm ok. Still pregnant so think I better sort myself a sig out! The fertility clinic cancelled my appointment this weekend as they say they can do everything remotely. I freak out everytime I feel a bit crampy but I'm getting there. I've told my boss at work as we had to discuss the new role I'm taking on in September and didn't want them to feel I'd backed them into a corner. They were completely lovely and said they needed to look after me but given how early I am lets just proceed anyway and we can sort out maternity cover later on. So if all goes to plan it looks like I get the promotion and a baby. I'd say its been a pretty good week so far :happydance: Let's hope jelly bean sticks :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smawfl

Boo to the cold Pusscat! Cramping definitely could be promising... are you bouncing on a gym ball at all?

Mini - nope no holiday I'm afraid, I think somehow my subscription cancelled itself annoyingly. I only ever come on here if I get the email notification.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Pusscat

Check out the ticker - 1 day to go!!! I'm pretty sure my due date will come and go with no baby but still exciting! I've been bouncing a little on my ball but think I'm definitely going to step it up from today. I bounced a bit last night and had lots of pressure and sharp cervical pains at bed time which wasn't nice but it's what we want really!

Mini - that's fantastic news about the promotion. Having a baby shouldn't affect your career but we all know it often can. They obviously really value you and want you to stay on. 

My cold is being better - I could smell things yesterday and didn't wake up coughing last night. Ready to have baby now!


----------



## smawfl

Woohoo, can't believe your due date is tomorrow!!!!!!!!! So excited, hope baby wont keep you waiting too long!


----------



## minimoocow

Happy due date Pusscat!


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks ladies. No due date baby for me unless things happen very fast! Just more period cramps earlier today, a couple of which built up to more of a contraction I think but didn't continue. Couldn't finish my dinner just now, don't know if that's a sign?! Just a sign of being very tired more likely.


----------



## smawfl

Happy due date pusscat! That sounds very exciting!

Keep us updated! If it's easier post om our Facebook group! Very excited!


----------



## smawfl

Any news Pusscat???


----------



## Pusscat

No! Afraid not. Had BH last night but they stopped after an hour or so. They were quite regular though so a good sign! Nothing today. Just going to carry on my week as normal. Will take bump photo tonight and see if you think it's dropped.


----------



## smawfl

Oh it's so exciting!

I remember the last few days, wondering at every twinge whether 'this was it'!

When is your next midwife appointment? Have you been offered a sweep? That's what kicked things off for me


----------



## Pusscat

My bump just looks much bigger compared to last week! My next mw apointment is on Wednesday. She's not been clear about whether she'll do a sweep because of my platelets. Don't think she'll do one on Wednesday as the apointment is at the surgery and I'll have dd with me. I didn't have one last time and not particularly keen on having one this time! It would be interesting to know how effaced etc I am though. So I'll see how fed up I am by Wednesday
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-10 22.29.15-1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









2015-05-04 22.32.17-1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## minimoocow

Wow - bump def looks bigger! Come on baby . . .


----------



## smawfl

Yes definitely grown! Come on baby
!


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, come on baby!! Been feeling crampy and sick all day today apart from when I was out and about - had lunch at John Lewis with MIL. My due date based on conception date is tomorrow so maybe that will be more accurate than my scan due date?

How are you feeling mini? Any more pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## Pusscat

Sweep booked for tomorrow :thumbup: Excited but scared!! Midwife wasn't going to do it at first because of low platlets but I said I wanted one so she phoned a doctor to check and he said it was fine. So she should be coming round to my house tomorrow morning..


----------



## smawfl

Good luck for tomorrow! Hope things get moving!


----------



## smawfl

How was the sweep pusscat??

Mini, how you doing?X


----------



## Pusscat

The midwife said she was able to give me a really good sweep and luckily she was very quick about it so it wasn't too bad. I'm 2cm dilated and cervix is soft so she really got in there!! Hasn't resulted in any pains though and I was expecting to be more crampy. But just feel the same as before. I know it can take a while to get going so maybe in the morning or over night things might start. I've had some plug come away over the day. Really tired so hoping to get a good sleep and then work some more on getting this baby out!


----------



## smawfl

Oooh all very positive! Hoping something happened in the night! X


----------



## Pusscat

All that happened is I slept very soundly :sleep: I'm really savouring these last few sleeps!! Good news this morning is that I'm loosing my plug big time now! All good progress


----------



## smawfl

Glad you got some good rest!

Loosing plug is very good!

I'm on mega baby watch.. you and another friend now over due. she just had a sweep too!!


----------



## minimoocow

Pusscat - can't believe baby is still keeping you waiting! I thought second babies were supposed to be better at coming on time! Obviously you provide a very cosy space to chill out for an extra weeks or 2!

I've feeling a bit down as we had a scan at what should have been 6w4d and the dr said only 5 weeks so either my dates are wrong (they aren't) or its a 3rd mc. Have to go back in 2 weeks to confirm either way.

I feel a bit better after posting a thread on first tri as it seems to have happened to lots of ladies and they have been ok. Thing it's not like they saw an empty sac which you can do in week 5 there was a yolk sac and a fetal pole measuring 2.8mm. But no heart beat but then that's probably too small. Also I just have no faith in the accuracy of the measurements - how can you accurately measure to 0.8 of a mm?!

Problem is DH is an engineer and reckons its accurate so has pretty much given up on the pregnancy and is expecting me to MC :nope:

So feeling pretty fed up. Its going to be a long 2 weeks . . . grow baby grow!


----------



## smawfl

Oh mini... Please try and stay positive. I'm hopeful for you!

Have they taken any bloods to check the hcg levels?


----------



## Pusscat

Sorry things aren't going straightforwardly mini :hugs: I agree it's difficult to trust their measurements and that's good that it wasn't just an empty sac. What will they hope to see in 2 weeks? Should the heartbeat be clearly visible by then? I am also hopeful for you! Wouldn't you have had signs of mc if it was going that way?

I had contractions last night but still nothing regular or painful. And I slept through most of them. DD had a bad night due to shadows on her ceiling :wacko: so I didn't have a great sleep. Contractions have stopped now. Think I need to get out and walking to start things off again.


----------



## minimoocow

That sounds hopefully pusscat. Fingers crossed for more action today 

I'm getting progesterone levels checked but not hcg. I think they need to see growth and a heart beat. No signs of mc but not sure if progesterone supplements would cause it to be mmc? 

I wish id not bothered with the scan now - not very reassuring!!!


----------



## minimoocow

Any more contractions Pusscat?


----------



## Pusscat

Nothing at all this evening despite going
for 2 walks :nope: So I shall go to sleep and hope to wake up in pain in the night!!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat... I'm hoping the silence means baby has arrived??

Mini, how are you doing?


----------



## Pusscat

No baby, induction tomorrow :crib: Just want to get it over and done with and get home with my baby. Don't know what the chances are for getting in and out in a day? Quite like the feeling of control though! Hoping it will just be a case of breaking my waters so hoping to still have water birth. Keep your fingers crossed for good news tomorrow!


----------



## smawfl

Lots of luck for tomorrow!! Hope all happens swiftly and you get the water birth and come home quick!

My friend had her little girl the other day born 8pm..home at 1am!


----------



## minimoocow

Hi pusscat I hope everything is going well and baby is now imminant! Sending pain free labour vibes your way x


----------



## Pusscat

*Not birth announcement*!!!! Went in for 3 hours only to be sent home as there were no free beds in delivery :cry: Thanks nhs. Back in tomorrow. I was monitored and examined and I'm having small contractions and they were going to break my waters with hopefully no need for drugs. Tomorrow will be the day or I give up!!!!!


----------



## smawfl

Oh pusscat you poor thing! This baby seems very comfy in there!

I did get excited seeing you'd posted!

Take w final bump pic if you can too!

Good luck for today!


----------



## Pusscat

Baby boy is here! Arrived at 3:48 weighing 8lb 3oz and everyone is very well! All happened quite quickly from waters being broken at about 11:30. No stitches and he's feeding already so hopefully won't have to stay in but not sure as midwife has just left us to it!


----------



## minimoocow

That's fab news Pusscat! Sounds like a much better birth experience all around. Enjoy your first night as a family of four :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Yay! Congratulations!! Glad all well and you had a good experience! Looking forward to seeing a pic! Xx


----------



## minimoocow

How is everybody pusscat? Is dd pleased with her little brother?


----------



## Pusscat

We are all happy after a pretty good sleep! Even the first night here we managed to sleep a bit. Last night he went for 4 hours to start with, woooohoooooo! I needed that! He's been sleeping in bed with us and I just feed him to sleep and then he snuggles up to me and sleeps :cloud9: Working well so far! DD being a really good girl and seems so grown up. Apart from the odd moment! She did the loveliest smile when I brought her little brother in to meet her for the first time.


----------



## minimoocow

Well it obviously wasn't meant to be this time either . . . scan last night showed no development since the last one and no heartbeat (I should be 8 weeks now). My progesterone has also halved so being referred to hospital today for management of miscarriage.


----------



## smawfl

Oh mini I'm so sorry :nope:
Hope you are ok xx :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

I'm so very sad to read this mini :hugs: Wish I could give you a real hug xx


----------



## minimoocow

Thanks. 

I'm pretty miserable right now but know it will pass. I was going to go into work today as it could be a week or more of waiting (plus it's half term and nobody is about which makes it easier) but just popped to the loo before I left and started with light pink bleeding which normally signals AF for me so decided to stay and work from home in case the MC happens naturally.

I have some light cramping but nothing major so we will see. I was going to stay on the progesterone until the D&C but might stop that now I am bleeding slightly anyway as it is just delaying the inevitable. 

I have no idea where that leaves us having 3 MCs all about 5 weeks but trying not to think too far ahead at the minute and consoling myself with the fact that I will be enjoying the all inclusive cocktails on holiday at the end of July and have a fantastic work opportunity for September. 

Mini
x


----------



## smawfl

How's the bleeding mini?

Take one day at a time. Sounds like a nice holiday to look forward to. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## minimoocow

Bleeding comes and goes. Got quite heavy last night and then went light again. I've got an appointment at the hospital on Monday to discuss management options and been told to call them over the weekend if it gets very heavy or clotty so just a waiting game now.


----------



## minimoocow

So everything passed naturally at home on Saturday. I went to the hospital on Monday and they scanned me again to make sure and confirmed no D&C required which is great news. I had a couple of days off work this week but was starting to fester so I went back today. Been busy catching up with things but feel better for getting out of the house. Still a little crampy but managing.

ETA - Oh and been referred to the recurrent miscarriage clinic for tests and have been told to not try again until I have been there (12 weeks or so) but if we do get pregnant again they will scan me at 6 weeks and then every fortnight until the 12 week scan so I will get much closer monitoring which is good news.


----------



## smawfl

Glad you didn't have to have the D&C. How are you feeling now?

That's good you've got the referral. And very good you'll get the extra scans and closer monitoring next time.

Thinking about you xx


----------



## minimoocow

Thanks smawfl! I feel a bit emotional today. A bit like severe pmt! I think it is just hormonal so it will pass. Hopefully it wont last too long tho for DH's sake lol!


----------



## smawfl

How are you Mini? Been thinking of you xx


----------



## Pusscat

Sorry I missed your past couple of updates mini. How are you feeling now? Hope hormones have settled down. Not at all surprising that they were making you emotional. Glad to hear the hospital will work closely with you next time.


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies! 

Hope you are both well? I'm doing much better thanks - had a terrible month. A weeks after the MC I was stung by a bee (I'm a beekeeper) and ended up in A&E via ambulance! I'm not sure if the MC messed up my immune system or what but I've never reacted like that before. I now have an epipen and have been told to stay away from bees for now which is very depressing as it is a great hobby but it did serve to put things in perspective somewhat. Shortly after DH got to me I went unconscious and nearly stopped breathing. It wasn't pretty for a bit and he said later he thought he was going to lose me.

Anyway I am ok now but have to wait for a referral to the allergy clinic! So now have a referral to have my wisdom teeth out, the recurrent miscarriage clinic and the allergy clinic - I should get free parking for that lot!!!

I do feel much better in myself now though. We are back to WTT until we have more tests but that does mean we can just enjoy BDing for a bit! :blush: 

Anyways, what is the news with you? How is everything settling down now - I bet your LOs have grown so much this past month?

Mini x


----------



## Pusscat

Mini, what a crap month you have had!! Here's hoping July is a happy month! Do you have to get rid of your bees? That's very scary the way your body can react in a completely different way to previously. Were you on your own when you got stung? 

We are all well. DS has his 6 week check tomorrow! Time is flying as usual. He's smiling and cooing a lot with us and also with other people he sees out and about, which is lovely. He's taken to having a dummy which never happened with DD and it's very useful when I'm trying to sort DD and trying to comfort him at the same time! I was in 2 minds whether to give him one because I don't want to have to go through the stress of taking it away but it's proving very useful.

How are you doing smawfl? Saw you went on holiday


----------



## minimoocow

He sounds really cute pusscat! If the dummy works use it I say! My cousins lad was attached to his dummies for ages but went cold turkey one Christmas in exchange for presents so it can be done. None of my other friends have had issues. One of my friends wished she had used dummies as her lo sucked his thumb and that seemed much harder to stop as she couldn't take it off him!!!

Afm I have to stop beekeeping for now but dh and a friend are looking after them. I'm hoping to have desensitisation therapy so I can start again but not sure if ill be offered it due to ttc. :-/ I was in my own at the time I was stung. Called DH and said I felt weird. He came straight up so maybe 3 mins later and I was on the floor! I'm really lucky to be honest . . . Hmm!


----------



## smawfl

Woah Mini! That sounds scary! Glad you're ok.
Enjoy the WTT BDing :)

Pusscat, howd the 6 week check go? Love baby smiles.

I wouldnt worry about the dummy too much. Alexia had it for nap and night time and we didn't have any trouble stopping them, we went cold turkey and she was fine. DS has them too, just for sleep and hopefully he'll be ok too. I'd rather a dummy thanks thumb sucking.

All ok here.. DS had las set of the early immunisations today, so horrible hearing the little scream :nope: no more till 12 months now. 

Yes we went to the new (ish) Centre Parcs in Woburn and had a lovely time. I'd had so many people recommend Centre Parcs so we but the bullet and went for it. Was fab, great for kids, and the spa was great for this mamma! :haha:


----------



## Pusscat

6 week check went really well. He has stayed around the 50th centile for weight and has jumped from the 9th to above the 50th for length! It's such a relief after the stress I went through with DD and her weight. He's a great feeder and he drank from a bottle yesterday (expressed milk) Absolutely no fuss, I think he enjoyed it. DD refused the bottle! I think ds is going to be a lot more easy going!! Thank goodness!

I've been looking at centre parcs for end of Sept and think we're going to book at sherwood forest. Like you I've never been but I've heard so many good things about it. Sounds just right for our family at the moment. Plus I think we'll go over my birthday so I can make use of the spa as a birthday treat


----------



## smawfl

Glad 6 week check went well! Yay for easy going second babies :)

I started BAby Sensory with DS last week, we love it!

You will really enjoy centre parcs, so much to do for everyone!


----------



## gaiagirl

Well ladies I am finally TTC again, had positive ovulation test yesterday and DTD last night :) :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Well ladies I am finally TTC again, had positive ovulation test yesterday and DTD last night :) :dust::dust::dust:

Woohoo gaia! Very exciting, sending lots of dust your way!

Are you temping too or just opk for now ?


----------



## Pusscat

Yay! Very exciting! All sounds good so far. Fingers crossed for a summer baby next year :dust:


----------



## gaiagirl

Just OPKs, my sleep isnt solid enough for temping lol. Even when F sleeps all night I still wake up. He has ruined me for life!

Due date would be Jun 25, exactly one day after last day of school!


----------



## smawfl

Love the new ticker Gaia!

How are you feeling? x


----------



## gaiagirl

Pretty good! Still shocked I am only 4 weeks lol. So dragging along...

I feel a tad queasy, dizzy, tired but not too extreme. I am thinking maybe not as intense this time as I KNOW how crazy the nausea gets so the beginning doesn't seem as bad anymore! :haha:

Still bloated as a whale... :nope:

Really looking forward to reaching 8+ weeks and hopefully seeing heartbeat and chilling out a bit.


----------



## minimoocow

Hi all

How is everyone doing? Gaia you must be nearly there now?

I'm not sure if anyone is still reading this board but just checking in to say we had all the tests back from the mc clinic and no obvious problems so we are officially unexplained! We had been messed about so much trying to get a referral (which should have been automatic but they lost the paperwork). We then decided to have a big holiday at Easter and I'm now trying traditional Chinese medicine since Western medicine has come up short! Currently in a 2 month wait to let my cycles respond to the treatment but hopefully we will be back dtd from July. Not sure if I am excited or scared!

Mini x


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Hi all
> 
> How is everyone doing? Gaia you must be nearly there now?
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone is still reading this board but just checking in to say we had all the tests back from the mc clinic and no obvious problems so we are officially unexplained! We had been messed about so much trying to get a referral (which should have been automatic but they lost the paperwork). We then decided to have a big holiday at Easter and I'm now trying traditional Chinese medicine since Western medicine has come up short! Currently in a 2 month wait to let my cycles respond to the treatment but hopefully we will be back dtd from July. Not sure if I am excited or scared!
> 
> Mini x

Hi Mini, good to hear from you! I often wonder how you're doing. How frustrating but good there's no obvious issues.

Keeping everything crossed the Chinese medicine works for you!

A friend of a friend struggled with fertility issues for a long time, and after a couple of failed IVF attempts she looked into a doctor who did some unique research. Ultimately their issue was that she had a really strong immune system I think.. and her body was treating her husbands sperm as something to be attacked so whenever she fell pregnant, it stood no chance as her body would just fight it. I'm not sure the exact details but the treatment (i think) involved injecting some of his blood into her so her body wouldn't class his cells and sperm as alien.. To cut a long story short, it did the trick and she fell pregnant. 

I couldn't believe something like that could happen, but explains why they were having issues, with both him and her not having any obvious reasons for fertility concerns.

xx


----------



## minimoocow

Hi Smawfl

Thanks for your reply and for wondering after me! When I went for all the tests at the recurrent miscarriage clinic they mention immunes as a possible issue but don't test as it's still really new science. I have been reading up on it as I am also now allergic to bees which is clearly an overactive immune system but to be honest the treatment is to mess with your immune system which I don't really want to do because I'd have to stop my bee venom treatment which is potentially life threatening!

I did ask a local private clinic about treatment for recurrent miscarriage but they would only work with me if we went down the ivf route as they would test the embryos before they but them back. Again I want to avoid ivf if we can as I know I can get pregnant naturally so don't want to put my bodh through the extra hormones etc to produce eggs. For now I'll see how the TCM goes, if nothing else the acupuncture is very relaxing!

How is everything with you?


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Hi Smawfl
> 
> Thanks for your reply and for wondering after me! When I went for all the tests at the recurrent miscarriage clinic they mention immunes as a possible issue but don't test as it's still really new science. I have been reading up on it as I am also now allergic to bees which is clearly an overactive immune system but to be honest the treatment is to mess with your immune system which I don't really want to do because I'd have to stop my bee venom treatment which is potentially life threatening!
> 
> I did ask a local private clinic about treatment for recurrent miscarriage but they would only work with me if we went down the ivf route as they would test the embryos before they but them back. Again I want to avoid ivf if we can as I know I can get pregnant naturally so don't want to put my bodh through the extra hormones etc to produce eggs. For now I'll see how the TCM goes, if nothing else the acupuncture is very relaxing!
> 
> How is everything with you?


Hi Mini,

Sorry for the late reply, been on holiday and only just managed to catch up with emails and everything!

How scary about your bee allergy!

Can't understand how you find acupuncture relaxing! lol I had it once for a back issue I had and didn't enjoy it at all!


----------



## minimoocow

I think it depends where they put the needles. I like the ones in the hands, they feel like having a massive splinter but the rest are ok. I even fell asleep last week!


----------



## minimoocow

Ok so take it back about the acupuncture! It depends entirely on the points. This week I got something to support ovulation and it was terrible! I was so relieved when she took the needles out! She said after I should have found it more invigorating! 

Whatever she did seems to have worked though as I have had loads of EWCM since and desire to dtd which sounds daft but when you have been trying this long it sometimes feels like a chore when you are supposed to be doing it! (Sorry if tmi :haha:)

I'm under no illusion that this is the magic cure, even if I get pregnant I've got to stay pregnant but I feel a lot more relaxed about it than when we were trying last time with injections etc!


----------



## minimoocow

Here we go again . . . 4th time lucky? Got my bfp again last night. Now just got to see if the acupuncture can make it stick . . . Feels really odd. We aren't celebrating at all and I am over analysing every twinge to the point of making myself feel sick :-(

Hopefully It will get better!


----------



## minimoocow

Well had my 20 week scan yesterday - no issues to report. Still half expecting something to go wrong but I think I probably need to get on and tell a few people now since I have officially popped so it's kind of obvious. Plus I need to invest in some maternity clothes since I only have 1 pair of jeans that fit and I can't wear them to work!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Well had my 20 week scan yesterday - no issues to report. Still half expecting something to go wrong but I think I probably need to get on and tell a few people now since I have officially popped so it's kind of obvious. Plus I need to invest in some maternity clothes since I only have 1 pair of jeans that fit and I can't wear them to work!

Congratulations! So pleased for you Mini! Really sorry I think I missed your last post! 
How are you feeling?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congrats minimoocow :)


----------

